# Chemical Alley 2nd Generation RP



## danibryan819

Okay...so...LET'S BEGIN. I'll make my first post below ^_^


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: Once he felt a bright light on his eyelids, they fluttered open to the daylight. Why was he here? What exactly was this place? And who were the other bodies spread among the grassy meadow he awoke in. 

Mei: Perching in a tree, Mei peered through her binoculars and looked at the bodies sprawled throughout the meadow. "They're awake!" She called down to her allies.


----------



## Doodle98

David: He opened HS eyes. "F***, I'm alive? Or is this just hell?" he looked around. Doesn't look like hell....

Maka: She opened her eyes. Wow, this place was beautiful.

Angela: Her lips parted into a sinister smirk. She was going to have fun purifying these people...


----------



## Fairywings

Gwendolyn: When she opened her eyes, she was assaulted with - well, she wasn't sure what it was, but it wasn't the ever-present, almost comforting darkness. This was wild and chaotic and she shut her eyes again, an _Agh!_ paired with her flinch.

Flynn: The first thing he noticed when he came back to consciousness was that he could breathe easy. Nothing seemed to be in the way between him and his oxygen. Second, the pain was gone, which was a lot more concerning than the first detail. The third thing he noticed was he was no longer in the car, and there was no blood around. That was worrying. He sat up, observing his surroundings, noticing there were other people but no one that was in the accident with him. Okay, what now?


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: When she opened her eyes, she was assaulted with - well, she wasn't sure what it was, but it wasn't the ever-present, almost comforting darkness. This was wild and chaotic and she shut her eyes again, an Agh! paired with her flinch.
> 
> Flynn: The first thing he noticed when he came back to consciousness was that he could breathe easy. Nothing seemed to be in the way between him and his oxygen. Second, the pain was gone, which was a lot more concerning than the first detail. The third thing he noticed was he was no longer in the car, and there was no blood around. That was worrying. He sat up, observing his surroundings, noticing there were other people but no one that was in the accident with him. Okay, what now?



David: He heard a girl shriek and sat up, crawling to her. "Are you alright?" He might be a crazy pyromaniac, but he was chivalrous all the same.


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: She smirked softly and hopped from branch to branch back down to ground level. "Angela, I'm going to have some 'fun' with these guys...they won't even know what hit em!" She cheered and ran over to the people. As if she were out of breath, she began "W-wait! There's more of us? I that I was the only person here...and as soon as I thought I saw somebody, I had to check..." she spoke.

Jet: "What? Why were you apart from this group then? And who are you?" He asked. He, himself had a difficult time remembering his name, until it finally clicked.

Mei: Now this was her best subject— lying. "I'd woken up a while ago in the middle of a forest. There was a circle of trees packed close together and inside were a load of tree stumps and me. I'm Mei Oliver."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He heard a girl shriek and sat up, crawling to her. "Are you alright?" He might be a crazy pyromaniac, but he was chivalrous all the same.



Gwendolyn: She still had her eyes tightly shut. "I was born blind. But when I opened my eyes, it wasn't dark like it always is. I don't understand."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: She still had her eyes tightly shut. "I was born blind. But when I opened my eyes, it wasn't dark like it always is. I don't understand."



David: "I don't either. I should be dead right now. B-but the brightness you're seeing, well, that's because you're seeing. I think." He sat her up and let her lean on him. "You may have to open your eyes again soon, but take your time."


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: "Fine. We should all probably just team up, anyways." He murmured. His thoughts disagreed with him. It was probably just another vision. He sighed.

Mei: "Good." To the whole group, she said. "Let's go around this place later today...to know our surroundings."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I don't either. I should be dead right now. B-but the brightness you're seeing, well, that's because you're seeing. I think." He sat her up and let her lean on him. "You may have to open your eyes again soon, but take your time."



Gwendolyn: "Seeing? That's strange. No one ever said it was so intense." Slowly she opened her eyes again, and though it was intense it wasn't so horrible this time. She sat up slowly and touched the grass curiously. "Is this.....color?" she asked, hesitant and slow as she spoke the unfamiliar word.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Seeing? That's strange. No one ever said it was so intense." Slowly she opened her eyes again, and though it was intense it wasn't so horrible this time. She sat up slowly and touched the grass curiously. "Is this.....color?" she asked, hesitant and slow as she spoke the unfamiliar word.



David: "Yeah, I guess. It's grass." He hoped she wouldn't find him disturbing like most people did.


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: She sighed as nobody responded. The girl was just seeing. After a while, the colors become truly dull and boring, just like the world. Mei looked at the other people there and sighed heavily. 

Jet: He walked a small distance from the group and sat in the grass. This was just normal for him, being alone.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She sighed as nobody responded. The girl was just seeing. After a while, the colors become truly dull and boring, just like the world. Mei looked at the other people there and sighed heavily.  Jet: He walked a small distance from the group and sat in the grass. This was just normal for him, being alone.



Maka: She crawled over to Jet. "Are you alright?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Yeah, I guess. It's grass." He hoped she wouldn't find him disturbing like most people did.



Gwendolyn: "Yes I know it's grass. Just because I can't identify things with sight doesn't mean I can't identify them with touch. I mean is this what color is like? All....not black?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Yes I know it's grass. Just because I can't identify things with sight doesn't mean I can't identify them with touch. I mean is this what color is like? All....not black?"



David: "Yeah." He ran a hand through his long hair.


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: "Yeah. I'm fine. So...who're you?" He asked.

Mei: "Color is color. It makes the world become surreal. And most take it for granted. If I were you, I'd be more surprised to see the figures and shapes along with the color. I mean, a wooden plank just seems like a rectangle, but now you're able to see the actuall pattern on the wood. Eventually, you'll get used to it." Mei told the girl, before walking away to an area of the meadow with a small sapling in it. She thought to herself. 'And as soon as she sees a cut, or a corpse? I'm sure that poor girl will get sick of colors and figures.' She finished her thoughts.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Yeah. I'm fine. So...who're you?" He asked.  Mei: "Color is color. It makes the world become surreal. And most take it for granted. If I were you, I'd be more surprised to see the figures and shapes along with the color. I mean, a wooden plank just seems like a rectangle, but now you're able to see the actuall pattern on the wood. Eventually, you'll get used to it." Mei told the girl, before walking away to an area of the meadow with a small sapling in it. She thought to herself. 'And as soon as she sees a cut, or a corpse? I'm sure that poor girl will get sick of colors and figures.' She finished her thoughts.



Maka: "I'm Maka. I don't know where we are, but it's gorgeous."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "I'm Maka. I don't know where we are, but it's gorgeous."



Jet: "Yeah...I wanna walk around, but who knows what's here..." he murmured.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Yeah...I wanna walk around, but who knows what's here..." he murmured.



Maka: "I'll come with you if you'd like."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Yeah." He ran a hand through his long hair.



Gwendolyn: "Huh." She looked up at him, studying him, but only in a _this-is-the-first-time-I'm-seeing-a-human/curiosity_ way. "Forgive my manners. My name is Gwen. What's yours?"



danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Yeah. I'm fine. So...who're you?" He asked.
> 
> Mei: "Color is color. It makes the world become surreal. And most take it for granted. If I were you, I'd be more surprised to see the figures and shapes along with the color. I mean, a wooden plank just seems like a rectangle, but now you're able to see the actuall pattern on the wood. Eventually, you'll get used to it." Mei told the girl, before walking away to an area of the meadow with a small sapling in it. She thought to herself. 'And as soon as she sees a cut, or a corpse? I'm sure that poor girl will get sick of colors and figures.' She finished her thoughts.



Gwendolyn: "Yeah, I'm trying not ti overwhelm myself at the moment."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Huh." She looked up at him, studying him, but only in a this-is-the-first-time-I'm-seeing-a-human/curiosity way. "Forgive my manners. My name is Gwen. What's yours?"  Gwendolyn: "Yeah, I'm trying not ti overwhelm myself at the moment."



David: He smiled sweetly at her. "I'm David."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "I'll come with you if you'd like."



Jet: "Sure...let's go." He smiled and stood up.

Mei: She sighed and looked at the sky. "This is boring..." she murmured.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Sure...let's go." He smiled and stood up.  Mei: She sighed and looked at the sky. "This is boring..." she murmured.



Maka: She smiled and did the same.

Angela: She took an arrow and shot it.

Maka: She shrieked and turned to see an arrow sticking out of her calf.


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: "Sh*t!" He murmured. "Uh..um..." he grabbed a backpack that was nearby, as they were spread among the area. He looked inside it and took out all of the first aid kits. "Oh, god, I don't know what to do..." he murmured. "Hey! You guys gotta come and help!" He yelled over to the others.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Sh*t!" He murmured. "Uh..um..." he grabbed a backpack that was nearby, as they were spread among the area. He looked inside it and took out all of the first aid kits. "Oh, god, I don't know what to do..." he murmured. "Hey! You guys gotta come and help!" He yelled over to the others.



Maka: "I got it." She wrapped it after pulling the arrow out.


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: "Oh...okay...nevermind, then." He murmured.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Oh...okay...nevermind, then." He murmured.



Maka: "Don't worry. I'll be fine."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled sweetly at her. "I'm David."



Gwendolyn: "Nice to meet you David." She stood up.

Flynn: He got up. "Anyone know what's going on?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Nice to meet you David." She stood up.  Flynn: He got up. "Anyone know what's going on?"



David: He stood with her. "No idea, whatsoever." He put his hand on Gwen's shoulder, just in case she got messed up with her newfound sight.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He stood with her. "No idea, whatsoever." He put his hand on Gwen's shoulder, just in case she got messed up with her newfound sight.



Gwendolyn: She gave him a smile.

Flynn: "There's something strange about this place. The last thing I remember is the car accident I was in, it was really bad and I remember the blood and the pain and my head going all fuzzy - but here, I'm in top physical condition. It's like it never happened."

Gwendolyn: "And I can see, when I've never seen before..."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: She gave him a smile.  Flynn: "There's something strange about this place. The last thing I remember is the car accident I was in, it was really bad and I remember the blood and the pain and my head going all fuzzy - but here, I'm in top physical condition. It's like it never happened."  Gwendolyn: "And I can see, when I've never seen before..."



David: "I found out I had brain cancer and I shot myself," he said quietly.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I found out I had brain cancer and I shot myself," he said quietly.



Gwendolyn: "That's horrible."

Flynn: "I suppose it was quicker. Less pain in the end."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "That's horrible."  Flynn: "I suppose it was quicker. Less pain in the end."



David: He lowered his head, ashamed.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He lowered his head, ashamed.



Gwendolyn: "No, I don't mean what you did was horrible, I meant it was horrible that you had to go through that."

Flynn: 'Smart, really."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "No, I don't mean what you did was horrible, I meant it was horrible that you had to go through that."  Flynn: 'Smart, really."



David: "Well, my entire life sucked, I suppose something like that was inevitable in the end." He brushed his bangs out of his face.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Well, my entire life sucked, I suppose something like that was inevitable in the end." He brushed his bangs out of his face.



Gwendolyn: "Yeah, I get that. Really, I do. I was born blind and have no parents."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Yeah, I get that. Really, I do. I was born blind and have no parents."



David: "I was put up for adoption, beaten, taken back tho the orphanage, which I tried to light on fire and got sent to juvie. Yeah."

  he was suicidal and tried to kill himself when he found out he had brain cancer. He had been put up for adoption, then beaten by his adoptive parents. He was taken away from them and put in another orphanage. He got sent to juvie for trying to light the orphanage on fire. He had only recently gotten out when he was diagnosed


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I was put up for adoption, beaten, taken back tho the orphanage, which I tried to light on fire and got sent to juvie. Yeah."
> 
> he was suicidal and tried to kill himself when he found out he had brain cancer. He had been put up for adoption, then beaten by his adoptive parents. He was taken away from them and put in another orphanage. He got sent to juvie for trying to light the orphanage on fire. He had only recently gotten out when he was diagnosed



Gwendolyn: "Wow."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Wow."



Ooc: whoops I left the history up.

David: "Yeah..."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Ooc: whoops I left the history up.
> 
> David: "Yeah..."



Gwendolyn: "Sorry. So what do we do now?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Sorry. So what do we do now?"



David: "We need food water and shelter."


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: She spoke up. "I know where we can get both." She explained to the group.

Jet: "Okay. Should we go and look around now or...do you need to rest or something after that shot?"

OOC: I drew Mei... :3 hehehehe


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She spoke up. "I know where we can get both." She explained to the group.  Jet: "Okay. Should we go and look around now or...do you need to rest or something after that shot?"  OOC: I drew Mei... :3 hehehehe



Maka: "No, let's go."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "We need food water and shelter."



Gwen: "Good plan."

Flynn: He nodded. "Agreed."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Good plan."  Flynn: He nodded. "Agreed."



David: "If you need me to, Gwen, I could carry you, if you're sight is confusing you or anything. But, yeah, let's go." He blushed.


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: "Does no one pay attention around here? I just said I know where to find both of them..." Mei murmured to herself.

Jet: "Okay." He began walking.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "Does no one pay attention around here? I just said I know where to find both of them..." Mei murmured to herself.  Jet: "Okay." He began walking.



Maka: She stood. "Lead the way, Mei."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "If you need me to, Gwen, I could carry you, if you're sight is confusing you or anything. But, yeah, let's go." He blushed.



Gwendolyn: She smiled and took his hand. "A guide would be perfect, until I get used to sight."



danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "Does no one pay attention around here? I just said I know where to find both of them..." Mei murmured to herself.
> 
> Jet: "Okay." He began walking.



Flynn: "Then I guess let's go."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: She smiled and took his hand. "A guide would be perfect, until I get used to sight."  Flynn: "Then I guess let's go."



David: His clammy hand wrapped around hers. "Okay."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: His clammy hand wrapped around hers. "Okay."



Gwendolyn: She smiled, leaning against his arm ever so slightly. "Lead on, then."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: She smiled, leaning against his arm ever so slightly. "Lead on, then."



David: "You're very pretty, Gwen." He smiled and walked with her.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "You're very pretty, Gwen." He smiled and walked with her.



Gwen: "Thank's David, no one's told me that before." _Except her parents, but that didn't count._


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Thank's David, no one's told me that before." Except her parents, but that didn't count.



David: "That's odd. I'm surprised that you haven't."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "That's odd. I'm surprised that you haven't."



Gwen: She shrugged. "It is what it is."


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: She started walking through the meadow, thinking her path through in her head. She wore a dark grayish green tank top and black shorts. A backpack rested on her back. "I'll lead you guys through a shortcut I found." She explained. 

Jet: He followed Mei, the backpack he grabbed slung over his shoulder. "Okay..."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She shrugged. "It is what it is."



David: "Alright." He looked down at their hands. "I know this doesn't count but I've never held a girls hand before."

Maka: She limped after Mei.


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: "Maka, you can lean on me if you're having trouble." He murmured.

Mei: She looked back behind at everybody before turning her head again.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Alright." He looked down at their hands. "I know this doesn't count but I've never held a girls hand before."
> 
> Maka: She limped after Mei.



Gwen: She smiled. "Well, happy to be of service then."

Flynn: He followed. This didn't give him a very good feeling in his gut.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Maka, you can lean on me if you're having trouble." He murmured.  Mei: She looked back behind at everybody before turning her head again.



Maka: She did so. "Thanks."

David: He smiled bashfully.

OOC: Dani, how are we gonna get M, L, and C here?


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: She reached an area filled with dirt and rocks eventually. There was a stirdy bridge above a stream. "This is the shortcut...just so we don't have to go around it. That takes forever..." she murmured. Stepping on the bridge, she walked across to the other side.

Jet: "At least it's not a bridge dangling from it's supports...there's some craftsmanship in it..." he murmured to Mei, crossing it.

Mei: "It's just a bridge, but you do have a point..." she smiled.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She did so. "Thanks."
> 
> David: He smiled bashfully.
> 
> OOC: Dani, how are we gonna get M, L, and C here?



Ooc- Well...I think it'd be really awesome for C to get here...I just think M and L and the others would go back to THEIR Chemical Alley. Not this one... *-*


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc- Well...I think it'd be really awesome for C to get here...I just think M and L and the others would go back to THEIR Chemical Alley. Not this one... *-*



OOC: But theirs was taken down.


----------



## danibryan819

Ooc: but then it wouldn't be as fun, because they actually know what's going on... I wanted to drop off most of the first gen. Hence the 2nd gen...


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: but then it wouldn't be as fun, because they actually know what's going on... I wanted to drop off most of the first gen. Hence the 2nd gen...



OOC: Aww, okay. Does this mean the other thread is gonna die?


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Maka: She did so. "Thanks."
> 
> David: He smiled bashfully.
> 
> OOC: Dani, how are we gonna get M, L, and C here?





danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She reached an area filled with dirt and rocks eventually. There was a stirdy bridge above a stream. "This is the shortcut...just so we don't have to go around it. That takes forever..." she murmured. Stepping on the bridge, she walked across to the other side.
> 
> Jet: "At least it's not a bridge dangling from it's supports...there's some craftsmanship in it..." he murmured to Mei, crossing it.
> 
> Mei: "It's just a bridge, but you do have a point..." she smiled.



OOC: You don't have to use initials you know, I know who you're talking about.

Flynn: He crossed the bridge, eyes on everything.

Gwen: She crossed the bridge, holding tightly onto David.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Aww, okay. Does this mean the other thread is gonna die?



*-* yeap. Even though I really want Ciel to get to this Chemical Alley ;-;


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: "Who are you?" She asked Flynn. She didn't hear him introduce himself.

Jet: He kept Maka close to his side.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> *-* yeap. Even though I really want Ciel to get to this Chemical Alley ;-;



Damn. *goes in a corner and cries*

(Honestly, I may cry. I did when Hogwarts died. Oh well. Marcus is going to the void.)


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: You don't have to use initials you know, I know who you're talking about.  Flynn: He crossed the bridge, eyes on everything.  Gwen: She crossed the bridge, holding tightly onto David.



OOC: No, it's just because I have a really bad headache and don't want to type.

David: He put his arm around her waist. "You're okay."

Maka: "Thank you," she murmured.


----------



## Fairywings

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "Who are you?" She asked Flynn. She didn't hear him introduce himself.
> 
> Jet: He kept Maka close to his side.



Flynn: "Did I not say? Flynn."



Doodle98 said:


> OOC: No, it's just because I have a really bad headache and don't want to type.
> 
> David: He put his arm around her waist. "You're okay."
> 
> Maka: "Thank you," she murmured.



OOC: Oh, sorry.

Gwen: She took a breath. "Yeah, okay."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Did I not say? Flynn."  OOC: Oh, sorry.  Gwen: She took a breath. "Yeah, okay."



OOC: I just feel like poopy today.

David: He gave her a reassuring smile.


----------



## danibryan819

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "Did I not say? Flynn."
> 
> OOC: Oh, sorry.
> 
> Gwen: She took a breath. "Yeah, okay."



Mei: "I didn't hear you. Sorry. My mind wanders off sometimes." She murmured, continuing to walk. There was a dense forest of a variety of trees. "Apples, Pears, Oranges...et cetera..." she named what was on some of the trees and took down an apple, sliding off her backpack and pushing the apple in the side pocket. She kept walking. Eventually, she reached a cleared out area. "I found a few backpacks filled with giant tents, so I looked for an empy area. Here it is." She pointed to the place with backpacks sprawled across.

Jet: He let out a heavy breath once arriving. "So this is our shelter..."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I just feel like poopy today.
> 
> David: He gave her a reassuring smile.



OOC: Poor Bri

Gwen: "Thanks."



danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "I didn't hear you. Sorry. My mind wanders off sometimes." She murmured, continuing to walk. There was a dense forest of a variety of trees. "Apples, Pears, Oranges...et cetera..." she named what was on some of the trees and took down an apple, sliding off her backpack and pushing the apple in the side pocket. She kept walking. Eventually, she reached a cleared out area. "I found a few backpacks filled with giant tents, so I looked for an empy area. Here it is." She pointed to the place with backpacks sprawled across.
> 
> Jet: He let out a heavy breath once arriving. "So this is our shelter..."



Flynn: "Well, we seem to have struck luck."


----------



## danibryan819

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Poor Bri
> 
> Gwen: "Thanks."
> 
> Flynn: "Well, we seem to have struck luck."



Mei: "Yep. I already set one up, but got too lazy to actually do the rest." She chuckled, a small twinkle in her eyes.

Jet: "Well now's the time to set em up..."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Poor Bri  Gwen: "Thanks."  Flynn: "Well, we seem to have struck luck."



OOC: I'm alright...

David: "Why don't you go sit down while we set up the tents?"

Maka: She limped along. "Wow."


----------



## Fairywings

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "Yep. I already set one up, but got too lazy to actually do the rest." She chuckled, a small twinkle in her eyes.
> 
> Jet: "Well now's the time to set em up..."



Flynn: He shrugged and started setting up tents.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I'm alright...
> 
> David: "Why don't you go sit down while we set up the tents?"
> 
> Maka: She limped along. "Wow."



Gwen: "Are you sure?"


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: He began setting up tents for everybody. 

Mei: She set up a tent and put the backpack it came out of aside.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Are you sure?"



David: "Positive." He helped her sit down and went to set up tents.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Positive." He helped her sit down and went to set up tents.



Gwen: "All right then." She probably wouldn't be of much use anyway.

Flynn: He kept working


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: After setting up the last tent, she sat on a tree stump and sighed. 'Nobody here seems to be too suspicious. Then again, this is all they have right now...' she though looking at everybody.

Jet: he walked back to Maka, his sleeves pushed up. "Hi again." He smiled softly.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: After setting up the last tent, she sat on a tree stump and sighed. 'Nobody here seems to be too auspicious. Then again, this is all they have right now...' she though looking at everybody.  Jet: he walked back to Maka, his sleeves pushed up. "Hi again." He smiled softly.



Maka: "Hey." She tugged at her bandage.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "Hey." She tugged at her bandage.



Jet: He sat down, leaning against a tree. He brushed a hand through his hair. "So...how'd you die?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He sat down, leaning against a tree. He brushed a hand through his hair. "So...how'd you die?"



Maka: "Malaria. You?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "Malaria. You?"



Jet: "Suicide. I had Schizophrenia, and it got to a point where I couldn't stand the imaginary people, the voices, and how nobody could see or hear them. So I hung myself." He touched his neck, which still had little red marks on it of where the rope had been.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Suicide. I had Schizophrenia, and it got to a point where I couldn't stand the imaginary people, the voices, and how nobody could see or hear them. So I hung myself." He touched his neck, which still had little red marks on it of where the rope had been.



Maka: She winced. "O-oh. I'm so sorry."


----------



## Fairywings

Gwen: She sat on a log, just looking around at stuff. It made her head hurt a little, but how could she not look?

Flynn: He observed the group.


----------



## Doodle98

David: He finished putting up two tents, then kneeled down next to Gwen. "I put up a tent for you, if you want it." He gave her a smile


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: She sighed and looked at everybody, observing them closely.

Jet: "N-no...don't be sorry. At least I'm here now. It seems better than my real life. Because everything is real."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She sighed and looked at everybody, observing them closely.  Jet: "N-no...don't be sorry. At least I'm here now. It seems better than my real life. Because everything is real."



Maka: She put her head on her shoulders. "I'm not sure everything is real, though. It's odd."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He finished putting up two tents, then kneeled down next to Gwen. "I put up a tent for you, if you want it." He gave her a smile



Gwen: "Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Thank you."



David: "You are quite welcome. Let's get you out of the sun, the colors in the shade are much darker and it will be less intense for you." He held out his hand.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "You are quite welcome. Let's get you out of the sun, the colors in the shade are much darker and it will be less intense for you." He held out his hand.



Gwen: 'I want to look at stuff though!" This probably made her sound like she was five years old, but she didn't care.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: 'I want to look at stuff though!" This probably made her sound like she was five years old, but she didn't care.



David: His eyes widened slightly. "Oh, well then, alright."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: His eyes widened slightly. "Oh, well then, alright."



Gwen: She gave a smile.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She gave a smile.



David: He sat down next to her and pulled his long hair into a ponytail, tying it off with a piece if rope.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He sat down next to her and pulled his long hair into a ponytail, tying it off with a piece if rope.



Gwen: "I like your hair."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I like your hair."



David: He looked at her, confused. "You do?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He looked at her, confused. "You do?"



Gwen: "Yeah."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Yeah."



David: He blushed. "Most people don't like it. They say it's too long."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He blushed. "Most people don't like it. They say it's too long."



Gwen: "It suits you."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "It suits you."



David: He ran his fingers through his dark ponytail and pulled it over his shoulder. "Thank you." he rested his head on the back of a tree. "I appreciate you talking to me. Normally people are too scared to."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He ran his fingers through his dark ponytail and pulled it over his shoulder. "Thank you." he rested his head on the back of a tree. "I appreciate you talking to me. Normally people are too scared to."



Gwen: "You aren't very scary."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "You aren't very scary."



David: "That is the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me."


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: "I hope it is. I just want something in my life not to be a sham." He sighed. "All I've ever known is voices, therapy, and medication. But I want something other than that." He showed a small smile.

Mei: She stood up and snuck away, running to a small pond.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "That is the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me."



Gwen: She blushed. "You're welcome."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "I hope it is. I just want something in my life not to be a sham." He sighed. "All I've ever known is voices, therapy, and medication. But I want something other than that." He showed a small smile.
> 
> Mei: She stood up and snuck away, running to a small pond.



Maka: "Well, we'll be oaky here."

Angela: She stood behind Mei. "you gave them tents."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She blushed. "You're welcome."



David: "You know I'm a criminal, right? I'm a pyromaniac and went to juvie because of it."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "You know I'm a criminal, right? I'm a pyromaniac and went to juvie because of it."



Gwen: "So? You've been kind to me, and haven't tried to hurt me, why should I fear you?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "So? You've been kind to me, and haven't tried to hurt me, why should I fear you?"



David: "I just wanted you to know. You shouldn't fear me. I'm not bad."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I just wanted you to know. You shouldn't fear me. I'm not bad."



Gwen: "I don't think you are."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I don't think you are."



David: He smiled and placed his hand on hers. "Thank you. So, how are your eyes?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled and placed his hand on hers. "Thank you. So, how are your eyes?"



Gwen: "The longer I have them open, the easier it gets."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "The longer I have them open, the easier it gets."



David: "Good. You'll get used to it soon."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Good. You'll get used to it soon."



Gwen: "I think so too."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I think so too."



David: He smiled and hesitantly went to put his arm around her shoulders. "May I?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "Well, we'll be oaky here."
> 
> Angela: She stood behind Mei. "you gave them tents."


Ooc- "oaky..." heh Oaky.^^
Mei: "It's fun this way. They think they have something and then we can rip it out of their hands. Listen, I don't care what you do to me for spending time with them. Burn me for all I care."

Jet: "Yeah. We'll be okay. And we'll protect each other through it all. Got it?" He smiled.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled and hesitantly went to put his arm around her shoulders. "May I?"



Gwen: "You may."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc- "oaky..." heh Oaky.^^ Mei: "It's fun this way. They think they have something and then we can rip it out of their hands. Listen, I don't care what you do to me for spending time with them. Burn me for all I care."  Jet: "Yeah. We'll be okay. And we'll protect each other through it all. Got it?" He smiled.



David: He gently put his slender, yet still muscular arm around Gwen.

Angela: She shrugged. "Makes my life easier."

Maka: "Yup, we're a team."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He gently put his slender, yet still muscular arm around Gwen.
> 
> Angela: She shrugged. "Makes my life easier."
> 
> Maka: "Yup, we're a team."



Gwen: She smiled.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He gently put his slender, yet still muscular arm around Gwen.
> 
> Angela: She shrugged. "Makes my life easier."
> 
> Maka: "Yup, we're a team."



Mei: She scoffed. "I'm just glad no one of the patients are here right now."

Jet: "A team..." he repeated the words with a faint smile on his face.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She scoffed. "I'm just glad no one of the patients are here right now."
> 
> Jet: "A team..." he repeated the words with a faint smile on his face.



Angela: "Sure." she climbed up a tree. "so when you're getting all buddy-buddy with them I'm gonna make their lives a living hell.

Maka: "Yeah. A team."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She smiled.



David: He smiled back. "you're a really nice girl, Gwen."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled back. "you're a really nice girl, Gwen."



Gwen: "Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Thank you."



David: "I think I'm going to look for some food and water."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I think I'm going to look for some food and water."



Gwen: "Okay. Be careful."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Okay. Be careful."



David: "Don't worry about me, Gwen. You be careful."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Don't worry about me, Gwen. You be careful."



Gwen: "I'll be fine."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I'll be fine."



David: He nodded. "Okay." He walked out. "There's gotta be a stream somewhere..." He tripped on a rock. "Great." He heard a snap of a twig and turned, still on the ground. A girl with white hair was standing over him. "Hello?"

Angela: "Hi." She stabbed a knife down where his neck was.

David: He gasped and moved his head out of the way. He kicked her in the stomach and jumped up, grabbing the knife as he stood. He ran.

Angela: she pulled out her bow and shot an arrow, hitting David's shoulderblade.

David: He cried out in pain but continued running. He had to get away. He passed a stream, remembering where it was when he hid up in a tree.

Angela: She walked off.

David: He jumped down from the tree, his arms full of gourds, the arrow still poking out of his back. He pulled it out and used the bloodstained arrowhead to cut the tops off and scoop out the guts. He filled all of them with water. Once they dried they would be better to carry water in but this was all he had for now. They'd boil the water off to purify it. He walked back to camp. "Hi, Everyone. I found some water. We have to make a fire."


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: ^^^^ oh glitchy dis


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He nodded. "Okay." He walked out. "There's gotta be a stream somewhere..." He tripped on a rock. "Great." He heard a snap of a twig and turned, still on the ground. A girl with white hair was standing over him. "Hello?"
> 
> Angela: "Hi." She stabbed a knife down where his neck was.
> 
> David: He gasped and moved his head out of the way. He kicked her in the stomach and jumped up, grabbing the knife as he stood. He ran.
> 
> Angela: she pulled out her bow and shot an arrow, hitting David's shoulderblade.
> 
> David: He cried out in pain but continued running. He had to get away. He passed a stream, remembering where it was when he hid up in a tree.
> 
> Angela: She walked off.
> 
> David: He jumped down from the tree, his arms full of gourds, the arrow still poking out of his back. He pulled it out and used the bloodstained arrowhead to cut the tops off and scoop out the guts. He filled all of them with water. Once they dried they would be better to carry water in but this was all he had for now. They'd boil the water off to purify it. He walked back to camp. "Hi, Everyone. I found some water. We have to make a fire."



Flynn: "I can do that." He put together a fire.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "I can do that." He put together a fire.



David: He nodded and sat down next to Gwen, putting down the gourds, the knife, and the bloody arrow. He let out a pained sigh. "Do we have any bandages?"

Maka: She tossed some to him.

David: He pulled off his shirt, revealing his slender, muscular body, and started wrapping his shoulder.


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: "I need to freak them out..." Mei took a knife and cut open her side, leg, and made a few cuts on her face. She herself believed it looked real. She started running to the camp, then stumbling down and letting out a scream. "Help!" She shrieked.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "I need to freak them out..." Mei took a knife and cut open her side, leg, and made a few cuts on her face. She herself believed it looked real. She started running to the camp, then stumbling down and letting out a scream. "Help!" She shrieked.



David: He jumped up. "Was it the same girl that attacked me?!"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He jumped up. "Was it the same girl that attacked me?!"



Mei: She tried to get up, but fell down.

Jet: He helped Mei up, letting her use him as a support.

Mei: "ah...ouch. I didn't see it. Whoever attacked me moved really quickly. I couldn't see." She clenched her teeth in pain.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She tried to get up, but fell down.  Jet: He helped Mei up, letting her use him as a support.  Mei: "ah...ouch. I didn't see it. Whoever attacked me moved really quickly. I couldn't see." She clenched her teeth in pain.



David: He grabbed the bandages and wrapped her up. "You need to get some rest."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He nodded and sat down next to Gwen, putting down the gourds, the knife, and the bloody arrow. He let out a pained sigh. "Do we have any bandages?"
> 
> Maka: She tossed some to him.
> 
> David: He pulled off his shirt, revealing his slender, muscular body, and started wrapping his shoulder.



Gwen: "That looks bad. Are you okay? Here, let me help." She started to help him.



danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "I need to freak them out..." Mei took a knife and cut open her side, leg, and made a few cuts on her face. She herself believed it looked real. She started running to the camp, then stumbling down and letting out a scream. "Help!" She shrieked.





danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She tried to get up, but fell down.
> 
> Jet: He helped Mei up, letting her use him as a support.
> 
> Mei: "ah...ouch. I didn't see it. Whoever attacked me moved really quickly. I couldn't see." She clenched her teeth in pain.



Flynn: There was something seriously fishy about this  but he didn't comment on it.

Gwen: "Are you okay?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "That looks bad. Are you okay? Here, let me help." She started to help him.  Flynn: There was something seriously fishy about this  but he didn't comment on it.  Gwen: "Are you okay?"



David: He sighed, in pain. "Thank you, Gwen." He left her to wrap his shoulder as he wrapped up Mei's leg.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He grabbed the bandages and wrapped her up. "You need to get some rest."



Mei: She sat down on a tree stump. "I'll be fine, in time. Don't worry about me for now. " she murmured. She had to admit, the cuts had started to hurt more and more. She knew they'd heal quickly though.

Jet: He walked over to Maka. "Hey."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She sat down on a tree stump. "I'll be fine, in time. Don't worry about me for now. " she murmured. She had to admit, the cuts had started to hurt more and more. She knew they'd heal quickly though.  Jet: He walked over to Maka. "Hey."



David: "you're in worse shape than me. We should help."

Maka: "Hi."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He sighed, in pain. "Thank you, Gwen." He left her to wrap his shoulder as he wrapped up Mei's leg.



Gwen: "No problem."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "No problem."



David: He smiled at her. He picked up his shirt and put it back on.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled at her. He picked up his shirt and put it back on.



Gwen: "Feeling any better?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Feeling any better?"



David: He shrugged and winced. "I'm alright; doesn't hurt as bad as shooting yourself."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "you're in worse shape than me. We should help."
> 
> Maka: "Hi."



Jet: "this place isn't as good as I thought...people could drop like flies in due time..." he murmured.

Mei: She moved to the ground and leaned on the stump. "I'll heal eventually. I've got bandages, don't I?" She replied. Mei felt exhausted, mainly because it felt like she hadn't slept in forever. She closed her eyes and drifted to sleep. 

Jet: He stood and took her to a tent. "She's in there if anybody wants to work on her injuries." He murmured, returning to Maka.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "this place isn't as good as I thought...people could drop like flies in due time..." he murmured.  Mei: She moved to the ground and leaned on the stump. "I'll heal eventually. I've got bandages, don't I?" She replied. Mei felt exhausted, mainly because it felt like she hadn't slept in forever. She closed her eyes and drifted to sleep.  Jet: He stood and took her to a tent. "She's in there if anybody wants to work on her injuries." He murmured, returning to Maka.



Maka: "I'm scared."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He shrugged and winced. "I'm alright; doesn't hurt as bad as shooting yourself."



Gwen: She took his hand. "It'll be okay."


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: She kept her eyes closed. Her bandages were covered in blood, so much that the bandages seemed to render as useless. Inside, she wished she had somebody to heal her up quicker, although the Deaths healed quickly either way.

Jet: Don't be, Maka. Wanna explore around? It'll be a lot easier to not be afraid if we know our surroundings." Jet said.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She took his hand. "It'll be okay."



Maka: "Okay."

David: He blushed. "Yeah." He rubbed his thumb along her hand.


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: He stood and held a hand out for Maka to grab. "Let's go.

Mei: She took the bandage off of her leg and looked at the cut. "What the hell..." she lay back and curled into a fetal position.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Maka: "Okay."
> 
> David: He blushed. "Yeah." He rubbed his thumb along her hand.



Gwen: She smiled. No one had ever been as sweet and kind to her as David was.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He stood and held a hand out for Maka to grab. "Let's go.  Mei: She took the bandage off of her leg and looked at the cut. "What the hell..." she lay back and curled into a fetal position.



Maka: She took his hand and stood up. "Yeah, that hurts."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She smiled. No one had ever been as sweet and kind to her as David was.



David: He smiled back:


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled back:



Gwen: "Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Thank you."



David: "For what?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "For what?"



Gwen: "For being so kind and helpful to me. You didn't have to."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "For being so kind and helpful to me. You didn't have to."



David: "What else would I do." He looked into the flames of the fire and a small smirk came across his face.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "What else would I do." He looked into the flames of the fire and a small smirk came across his face.



Gwen: "You could have been like everybody else, left me to deal with myself on my own."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "You could have been like everybody else, left me to deal with myself on my own."



David: "I wouldn't do that."


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: He nodded. He started walking with her at his side.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I wouldn't do that."



Gwen: "Glad to know I can rely on you." She hesitated, then quickly kissed his cheek. "Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He nodded. He started walking with her at his side.



Maka: She held his hand as she limped.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Glad to know I can rely on you." She hesitated, then quickly kissed his cheek. "Thank you."



David: He blushed. "You're welcome. Y-you-" his face turned even redder.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He blushed. "You're welcome. Y-you-" his face turned even redder.



Gwen: "Did I do something wrong? Sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Did I do something wrong? Sorry."



David: "No, it was... nice." He smiled at her.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "No, it was... nice." He smiled at her.



Gwen: "Oh, okay."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Oh, okay."



David: He kissed her cheek. "Now we're even."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He kissed her cheek. "Now we're even."



Gwen: She blushed. "Now we're even," she agreed.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She blushed. "Now we're even," she agreed.



David: He smiled. He looked down at their intertwined hands. "I know you've never seen your face, but I think I should know it's beautiful."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled. He looked down at their intertwined hands. "I know you've never seen your face, but I think I should know it's beautiful."



Gwen: She blushed. "Thank you. Yours is too."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She blushed. "Thank you. Yours is too."



David: "My face is anything but beautiful."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "My face is anything but beautiful."



Gwen: "That's a lie."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "That's a lie."



David: "No it's not."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "No it's not."



Gwen: "Yes it is."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Yes it is."



David: "You actually think I'm good looking?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "You actually think I'm good looking?"



Gwen: "Would I kiss an ugly face?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Would I kiss an ugly face?"



David: He blushed. "I-uh-" he rubbed the back of his neck awkwardly. Man, Gwen was amazing. If they were back home he'd actually ask her out.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He blushed. "I-uh-" he rubbed the back of his neck awkwardly. Man, Gwen was amazing. If they were back home he'd actually ask her out.



Gwen: "You're handsome. No argument."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "You're handsome. No argument."



David: "Thank you." He looked down at their hands. "Gwen?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Thank you." He looked down at their hands. "Gwen?"



Gwen: "Yes?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Yes?"



David: "Once we get out of this place, I was wondering if you'd like to go on a date."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Once we get out of this place, I was wondering if you'd like to go on a date."



Gwen: "Sure, that would be fun. You think we'll leave her?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Sure, that would be fun. You think we'll leave her?"



David: He grinned. "I don't know, but i want to be optimistic." He pulled her into a gentle hug.


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: she heard the twao talking. Out of digust, shd covered her head in a blanket. Too much romance for her taste.

Jet: He looked over to Maka just to sse her face, which was beautiful to him. He looked away.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: she heard the twao talking. Out of digust, shd covered her head in a blanket. Too much romance for her taste.  Jet: He looked over to Maka just to sse her face, which was beautiful to him. He looked away.



Maka: She smiled. "What?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She smiled. "What?"



Jet: "n-nothing." He stuttered, trying to avert her gaze


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "n-nothing." He stuttered, trying to avert her gaze



Maka: She chuckled. "Okay..."


----------



## Doodle98

David: He kissed Gwen's cheek, then he locked eyes with the fire. That beautiful, beautiful fire. He crawled towards it and put his hand very close to the flame, touching the tips of the fire gently every so often, giggling quietly.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He kissed Gwen's cheek, then he locked eyes with the fire. That beautiful, beautiful fire. He crawled towards it and put his hand very close to the flame, touching the tips of the fire gently every so often, giggling quietly.



Flynn: "Careful. You don't want to burn yourself."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Careful. You don't want to burn yourself."



David: He didn't hear him. He stuck his hand into the flames quickly then clutched it, laughing.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He didn't hear him. He stuck his hand into the flames quickly then clutched it, laughing.



Flynn: "Hey! Watch it! Burning yourself is not a good thing."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Hey! Watch it! Burning yourself is not a good thing."



David: He looked up at Flynn, confused. "Huh?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He looked up at Flynn, confused. "Huh?"



Flynn: "You need to take caution. Burning yourself can kill you. A campfire is not a toy."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "You need to take caution. Burning yourself can kill you. A campfire is not a toy."



David: "But it-it's so pretty. I just want to touch it!"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "But it-it's so pretty. I just want to touch it!"



Flynn: "Touching it will harm you. You can look but you can't touch."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Touching it will harm you. You can look but you can't touch."



David: He put his hand close to the fire. "I once tried to burn down an orphanage. But seeing the beautiful red flower grow was worth going to jail." he chuckled.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He put his hand close to the fire. "I once tried to burn down an orphanage. But seeing the beautiful red flower grow was worth going to jail." he chuckled.



Flynn: He frowned. "You know, you didn't have to kill a bunch of innocent children to see fire. That's what fireplaces are for."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: He frowned. "You know, you didn't have to kill a bunch of innocent children to see fire. That's what fireplaces are for."



David: "No one died. They were all on a field trip. I just let the fire eat the horrible house." he touched the fire again. "And me."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "No one died. They were all on a field trip. I just let the fire eat the horrible house." he touched the fire again. "And me."



Flynn: "Stop touching the fire! You'll bring serious harm to yourself."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Stop touching the fire! You'll bring serious harm to yourself."



David: He smiled. "I don't really care."

Maka: She groaned and got up, grabbing David's ponytail and dragging him away from the fire. "Flipping pyromaniac," she mumbled.

David: He cried out. "Ow! Stop! That hurts!"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled. "I don't really care."
> 
> Maka: She groaned and got up, grabbing David's ponytail and dragging him away from the fire. "Flipping pyromaniac," she mumbled.
> 
> David: He cried out. "Ow! Stop! That hurts!"



Flynn: "You might not care. But I bet Gwendolyn does. Thank you Maka, we were running low on common sense."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "You might not care. But I bet Gwendolyn does. Thank you Maka, we were running low on common sense."



Maka: She let go of his hair.

David: He crawled over to Gwen, putting his head in her lap.


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: She got up, unable to sleep, as the slightest noise affected her. She leaned on a tree and watched the scene, a small smile was brought to her face. 

Jet: "How'd you die, Mei?" He asked her out of curiosity.

Mei: She thought over the question for a split second, then answering it without a second thought. "I got murdered. Shot at point blank. I could still feel things for away, but it was just emptiness..." It was a lie, but every day inside, she felt like it had happened to her. Her consience, her will, and her heart.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Maka: She let go of his hair.
> 
> David: He crawled over to Gwen, putting his head in her lap.



Gwendolyn: "What's up?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "What's up?"



David: "My beautiful red flower," he mumbled.


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: "W-wow..." he murmured. He walked back over to Maka.

Mei: It was strange, but she had started to like the patients, little by little. But she still didn't know if shr was on their good side. It felt as if she was left out of their fun, their experiences. But what would it matter? Mei was more than likely just to be a fragment of a memory of a nightmare.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "W-wow..." he murmured. He walked back over to Maka.
> 
> Mei: It was strange, but she had started to like the patients, little by little. But she still didn't know if shr was on their good side. It felt as if she was left out of their fun, their experiences. But what would it matter? Mei was more than likely just to be a fragment of a memory of a nightmare.



Maka: "I think I m gonna take a nap."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "I think I m gonna take a nap."



Jet: "Okay. Well...bye." he replied.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Okay. Well...bye." he replied.



Maka: "Could you stay with me? I'm kinda scared."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "My beautiful red flower," he mumbled.



Gwendolyn: "What?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "What?"



David: "f-fire. I need it. I want to touch it." he lifted his burnt hand so she could see. "I got yelled at for touching it."


----------



## maps823

Brittany: She screamed. 

Chelsea: She rubbed her throat wondering where she was, it wasn't a hospital, she was outside? Huh strange...she remembered eating a granola bar and then felt her neck start to swell up. If she wasn't in a hospital being treated for her allergy where was she?


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "Could you stay with me? I'm kinda scared."



Jet: "Gladly." He walked with her to a tent and sat down.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Gladly." He walked with her to a tent and sat down.



Maka: She laid down in the tent. "Thanks." She held his hand for comfort. "Will you lay down with me?"


----------



## Doodle98

Her I drew crazy David.

http://instagram.com/p/pmt93pqnk0/


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "f-fire. I need it. I want to touch it." he lifted his burnt hand so she could see. "I got yelled at for touching it."



Gwendolyn: "Well of course. You'll hurt yourself by touching it. That would be horrible. You're hurt enough."


----------



## maps823

Chelsea: She got up and decided to see if there were more people here

Brittany: She continued to scream wondering why there weren't a dozen people coming to check on her


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Well of course. You'll hurt yourself by touching it. That would be horrible. You're hurt enough."



David: "It's so beautiful. I need to touch it." He started twitching slightly as he looked back at the fire. "Gwen, look at it. Have you ever seen anything more beautiful in the day you've been allowed to see?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "It's so beautiful. I need to touch it." He started twitching slightly as he looked back at the fire. "Gwen, look at it. Have you ever seen anything more beautiful in the day you've been allowed to see?"



Gwendolyn: "Yes. I've seen a world. I've seen people. I've seen colors I don't know the names of, but they're there all the same."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Yes. I've seen a world. I've seen people. I've seen colors I don't know the names of, but they're there all the same."



David: He looked up at her. "B-but the fire is just s-so-" his eyes darted back to it. "It's hypnotizing."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He looked up at her. "B-but the fire is just s-so-" his eyes darted back to it. "It's hypnotizing."



Gwendolyn: "It's only fire."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "It's only fire."



David: "Only fire?! Gwendolyn, I don't think you understand, love."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Only fire?! Gwendolyn, I don't think you understand, love."



Gwendolyn: "I'm the one that doesn't understand? It serves a purpose, brings light and heat, sure, but it's not a living thing, has no personality, and it can be really harmful, it can kill."


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Chelsea: She got up and decided to see if there were more people here
> 
> Brittany: She continued to scream wondering why there weren't a dozen people coming to check on her



Jet: He held Maka's hand and lay down. He looked over to her. "You're really pretty, you know?"

Mei: She heard a faint screaming noise. In her bloodied bandages, she walked all the way back across the bridge and found the girl, Brittany. "Hey, shut up. Waking up here isn't as bad as some of the other things people have had to be put through. One wrong move, sound, even thought, could get your throat slit." Mei walked back to the camp. "There's more. The one I met seems to be a pain. Nothing was wrong and she kept on screaming."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "I'm the one that doesn't understand? It serves a purpose, brings light and heat, sure, but it's not a living thing, has no personality, and it can be really harmful, it can kill."



David: He frowned and ran his hands through his hair. "I'm sorry. I just-there's something about it that just makes me feel something. It's like ecstasy."  

Maka: "Thanks. You're handsome too, Jet." She smiled.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Jet: He held Maka's hand and lay down. He looked over to her. "You're really pretty, you know?"
> 
> Mei: She heard a faint screaming noise. In her bloodied bandages, she walked all the way back across the bridge and found the girl, Brittany. "Hey, shut up. Waking up here isn't as bad as some of the other things people have had to be put through. One wrong move, sound, even thought, could get your throat slit." Mei walked back to the camp. "There's more. The one I met seems to be a pain. Nothing was wrong and she kept on screaming."



Brittany: "Ewww...there-there's DIRT! This is SO gross!" she exclaimed following the girl

Chelsea: "Hello?" she said approaching the camp "Is anyone else here?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He frowned and ran his hands through his hair. "I'm sorry. I just-there's something about it that just makes me feel something. It's like ecstasy."
> 
> Maka: "Thanks. You're handsome too, Jet." She smiled.



Gwendolyn: "That's nice, but not when you're so absorbed in it you want to hut yourself because you want to touch it."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "That's nice, but not when you're so absorbed in it you want to hut yourself because you want to touch it."



David: "I'm a pyromaniac, Gwen. I can't help it. I'm sorry." He put his face in his hands. "Just keep me away from it."


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Ewww...there-there's DIRT! This is SO gross!" she exclaimed following the girl
> 
> Chelsea: "Hello?" she said approaching the camp "Is anyone else here?"



Mei: "It's DIRT. At least be happy you have shoes. And if you don't want to be around dirt, then yhe only way that will happen is if you die." She hissed. "Somebody, ANYBODY, please calm this chick down. I can't seem to get a rest in here." She murmured, walking to a tent.

Jet: "Th-thanks." He murmured.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "It's DIRT. At least be happy you have shoes. And if you don't want to be around dirt, then yhe only way that will happen is if you die." She hissed. "Somebody, ANYBODY, please calm this chick down. I can't seem to get a rest in here." She murmured, walking to a tent.  Jet: "Th-thanks." He murmured.



Maka: She snuggled against him and closed her eyes.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She snuggled against him and closed her eyes.



Ooc: I'm bringing Ciel in. YAAAAAS.

Mei: She closed the screens in the tent and sighed, sitting down. She heard a quiet voice. "Everybody here is so oblivious..." Once hearing the voice, Mei turned around to see a male, who didn't look much older than her.

Ciel: "Ciel Dakota. And with that aspect on the patients, you must be a death. Well so am I." He smirked. "I kinda sorta eavesdropped on your conversation. I think I'll join your betrayal. I mean, two's better than one."

Mei: She furrowed a brow. "How'd you even get in here?"

Ciel: "Just the power of magic, stealth and sarcasm."

Mei: "Okay then. You can join in."

Jet: He let out a soft smile to Maka.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: I'm bringing Ciel in. YAAAAAS.  Mei: She closed the screens in the tent and sighed, sitting down. She heard a quiet voice. "Everybody here is so oblivious..." Once hearing the voice, Mei turned around to see a male, who didn't look much older than her.  Ciel: "Ciel Dakota. And with that aspect on the patients, you must be a death. Well so am I." He smirked. "I kinda sorta eavesdropped on your conversation. I think I'll join your betrayal. I mean, two's better than one."  Mei: She furrowed a brow. "How'd you even get in here?"  Ciel: "Just the power of magic, stealth and sarcasm."  Mei: "Okay then. You can join in."  Jet: He let out a soft smile to Maka.



Maka: "Thank you, Jet." She put a hand on his cheek.


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: "for what?" He asked.


Ciel: "I'm gonna get out now..." Ciel unzipped the screens and snuck away into the trees.

Mei: "Wierdo..." she got up and went back to her tree stump.

Ciel: Time to put on a show.  He walked over to the river. Keeping it in mind that Deaths cannot die, as they are death, he jumped into the river. He felt a few cuts open on his face as he swam. He floated downstream shere there was a ladder. He climed it and dried himself, so that his hair was still damp and his clothes were wet. He opened a backpack he had put where he previously was and changed into new clothes. He walked in the direction of the camp. "Hey, I was wondering if I could stay here...I'm just glad to see that there's more people..."

Mei: "Sure. Just take a tent." She replied.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "for what?" He asked.  Ciel: "I'm gonna get out now..." Ciel unzipped the screens and snuck away into the trees.  Mei: "Wierdo..." she got up and went back to her tree stump.  Ciel: Time to put on a show.  He walked over to the river. Keeping it in mind that Deaths cannot die, as they are death, he jumped into the river. He felt a few cuts open on his face as he swam. He floated downstream shere there was a ladder. He climed it and dried himself, so that his hair was still damp and his clothes were wet. He opened a backpack he had put where he previously was and changed into new clothes. He walked in the direction of the camp. "Hey, I was wondering if I could stay here...I'm just glad to see that there's more people..."  Mei: "Sure. Just take a tent." She replied.



Maka: "For staying with me and calling me pretty," she said sleepily. She rested her head on his chest and dozed off.


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I'm a pyromaniac, Gwen. I can't help it. I'm sorry." He put his face in his hands. "Just keep me away from it."



OOC: David is always like this. He loves fire, but when he's away from it he seems normal.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: David is always like this. He loves fire, but when he's away from it he seems normal.



OOC: You posted? Oh, whoops.

Gwen: She nodded. "Okay." She hesitantly started to come her hands through his hair in an attempt to calm him.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: You posted? Oh, whoops.  Gwen: She nodded. "Okay." She hesitantly started to come her hands through his hair in an attempt to calm him.



David: He closed his eyes. "You're so sweet, I don't understand why you put up with me," he murmured. He untied the rope and his hair fell out of the ponytail. He laid his head in her lap, closing his eyes.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He grinned with a small smirk, sitting next to Mei. "I'm Ciel. Ciel Dakota." 

Mei: "Mei Oliver." She said simply.

Jet: He closed his eyes, drifting off to sleep.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: He followed after Ciel. "I-I'm Marcus Dynasty. H-hi."

OOC: Dani, you like Marcus's tattoo?

Maka: She buried her head into Jet's chest. She felt safe in his arms.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He followed after Ciel. "I-I'm Marcus Dynasty. H-hi."
> 
> OOC: Dani, you like Marcus's tattoo?
> 
> Maka: She buried her head into Jet's chest. She felt safe in his arms.



Ciel: He turned to the stranger. "Ciel Dakota." He murmured. "So, you...what do you want?" He hissed 

Ooc- Death Ciel has an attitude problem heeeh


Jet: He put his other arm around her, kind of as if it were a hug.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He turned to the stranger. "Ciel Dakota." He murmured. "So, you...what do you want?" He hissed  Ooc- Death Ciel has an attitude problem heeeh  Jet: He put his other arm around her, kind of as if it were a hug.



Marcus: "you're my brother in law, Ciel. I'm one of you," he mumbled. "I'm a Dakota," his voice dropped. "And a death."

Maka: This felt nice.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "you're my brother in law, Ciel. I'm one of you," he mumbled. "I'm a Dakota," his voice dropped. "And a death."
> 
> Maka: This felt nice.



Ciel: "Death, I can understand." He murmured, then let out a laugh "Bur brother in law? Ha, that's the biggest load of sh*t I've heard." He let out a sigh. "As for me, all I know is my name and my reason to be here." He smirked.

Mei: She let out a soft chuckle at Marcus's words. "Family...a Death has 'family'. Oh god, that's rich." She exolaibed sarcasticslly.

Jet: He heard an unfamiliar voice and his eyes opened. And there was another voice too. Outside the tent. He listened, but couldn't make out any of the words.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Death, I can understand." He murmured, then let out a laugh "Bur brother in law? Ha, that's the biggest load of sh*t I've heard." He let out a sigh. "As for me, all I know is my name and my reason to be here." He smirked.  Mei: She let out a soft chuckle at Marcus's words. "Family...a Death has 'family'. Oh god, that's rich." She exolaibed sarcasticslly.  Jet: He heard an unfamiliar voice and his eyes opened. And there was another voice too. Outside the tent. He listened, but couldn't make out any of the words.



Marcus: "Y-you have a sister named Marilyn Dakota. I don't remember much, but I do remember her." He lowered his head when they laughed at him.

Maka: She opened her eyes and looked up at him. "Jet?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Y-you have a sister named Marilyn Dakota. I don't remember much, but I do remember her." He lowered his head when they laughed at him.
> 
> Maka: She opened her eyes and looked up at him. "Jet?"



Ciel: "I don't have a sister. I don't have a brother in law." He stated simply.

Jet: "Hmm?" He asked.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I don't have a sister. I don't have a brother in law." He stated simply.  Jet: "Hmm?" He asked.



Marcus: "I-" he sighed and fell silent.

Maka: "Is everything alright?" She looked down to see his arms around her and blushed.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I-" he sighed and fell silent.
> 
> Maka: "Is everything alright?" She looked down to see his arms around her and blushed.



Jet: "There are new people..." he murmured.

Ciel: "We're all together, here, even though we're out numbered, we have to stick to what we have. So just stay here like Mei and I." He suggested.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "There are new people..." he murmured.  Ciel: "We're all together, here, even though we're out numbered, we have to stick to what we have. So just stay here like Mei and I." He suggested.



Maka: "We'll be alright." She rested her head back on his chest.

Trent: He woke up and gasped. "No! You can't do... That... Huh?" He looked around.

Marcus: "O-okay," he murmured, slipping back into his all-too-normal submissiveness.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He closed his eyes. "You're so sweet, I don't understand why you put up with me," he murmured. He untied the rope and his hair fell out of the ponytail. He laid his head in her lap, closing his eyes.



Gwen: "Thanks. That's it, just close your eyes and take a deep breath, maybe get some rest."

Flynn: He watched the camp.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Thanks. That's it, just close your eyes and take a deep breath, maybe get some rest."
> 
> Flynn: He watched the camp.



David: "I love you," he mumbled before letting out a sigh and falling asleep.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "We'll be alright." She rested her head back on his chest.
> 
> Trent: He woke up and gasped. "No! You can't do... That... Huh?" He looked around.
> 
> Marcus: "O-okay," he murmured, slipping back into his all-too-normal submissiveness.



Jet: "Okay..." he blushed and closed his eyes again.

Ciel: "Okay. Let's just not screw up." Hd murmured.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Okay..." he blushed and closed his eyes again.
> 
> Ciel: "Okay. Let's just not screw up." Hd murmured.



Maka: She smiled and fell back asleep.

Marcus: "I-I won't."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She smiled and fell back asleep.
> 
> Marcus: "I-I won't."



Ciel: "Good." He sighed.

Jet: He fell asleep next to Maka.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Good." He sighed.
> 
> Jet: He fell asleep next to Maka.



Marcus: He pulled his knees to his chest.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "What's wrong with you, anyways? How can one kill when they have the confidence of a bug. You'll just get squashed."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "What's wrong with you, anyways? How can one kill when they have the confidence of a bug. You'll just get squashed."



Marcus: He frowned. "BPD," he mumbled.

OOC: Already there's so much romance going on...

Trent: He walked into the camp. "H-hello," he said to Gwen. He looked down at the scary boy sleeping in her lap.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I love you," he mumbled before letting out a sigh and falling asleep.





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He frowned. "BPD," he mumbled.
> 
> OOC: Already there's so much romance going on...
> 
> Trent: He walked into the camp. "H-hello," he said to Gwen. He looked down at the scary boy sleeping in her lap.



Gwen: She didn't know what to say, so she said nothing. She looked up and the young teen. "Hi."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He frowned. "BPD," he mumbled.
> 
> OOC: Already there's so much romance going on...
> 
> Trent: He walked into the camp. "H-hello," he said to Gwen. He looked down at the scary boy sleeping in her lap.



Darby: She woke up in a Meadow. She noticed a boy walking a ling way away and followed him. She heard the boy talk to somebody else. She popped into the camp. "Do you guys think I can stay here?" She asked.

Mei:"Join, there's a bunch of others." She stated.

Ciel: He rolled his eyes. "You seem more like a patient to me, Marcus." He hissed.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Darby: She woke up in a Meadow. She noticed a boy walking a ling way away and followed him. She heard the boy talk to somebody else. She popped into the camp. "Do you guys think I can stay here?" She asked.
> 
> Mei:"Join, there's a bunch of others." She stated.
> 
> Ciel: He rolled his eyes. "You seem more like a patient to me, Marcus." He hissed.



Trent: "Do you know where we are?" he asked nervously.

Marcus: "I'm not! I'll prove it to you!"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Do you know where we are?" he asked nervously.
> 
> Marcus: "I'm not! I'll prove it to you!"



Gwen: "Not at all."

Flynn: He didn't like this. More people were just randomly showing up. He felt it bode ill for them.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Not at all."
> 
> Flynn: He didn't like this. More people were just randomly showing up. He felt it bode ill for them.



Trent: "Oh," he frowned. "I don't know what to do. This is almost as bad as..." he shuddered.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Oh," he frowned. "I don't know what to do. This is almost as bad as..." he shuddered.



Gwen: "If it makes you feel any better I have no idea what I'm doing either, perhaps even more so than you. I've been blind my entire life before I woke up here."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "If it makes you feel any better I have no idea what I'm doing either, perhaps even more so than you. I've been blind my entire life before I woke up here."



David: He twitched in her lap and moaned.

Trent: "S-some guys in a gang kidnapped me. I tried to escape the first chance I got and they shot me..."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He twitched in her lap and moaned.
> 
> Trent: "S-some guys in a gang kidnapped me. I tried to escape the first chance I got and they shot me..."



Gwen: "That's horrible."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "That's horrible."



Trent: "You have no idea." He looked down at David. "who's that? He-he's scary."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "You have no idea." He looked down at David. "who's that? He-he's scary."



Gwen: "This is David. He's been helping with my sight."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "This is David. He's been helping with my sight."



Trent: "Oh."

David: He opened his eyes and looked up at Gwen, confused for a moment until he remembered where he was. He sat up and yawned, pulling his hair into a ponytail that went over his shoulder. "Hi," he murmured.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Oh."
> 
> David: He opened his eyes and looked up at Gwen, confused for a moment until he remembered where he was. He sat up and yawned, pulling his hair into a ponytail that went over his shoulder. "Hi," he murmured.



Gwen: "Hi."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Hi."



David: He smiled at her. He looked up at Trent.

Trent: "Hi, David."

David: "Hi?"


----------



## Doodle98

David: He looked down at his shoulder. "Jeez, this bled a lot. I need to clean off. Gwen, I'm going to look for a lake or something."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He looked down at his shoulder. "Jeez, this bled a lot. I need to clean off. Gwen, I'm going to look for a lake or something."



Gwen: "Okay. Be careful. Would you like some help?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Okay. Be careful. Would you like some help?"



David: "Sure, I guess."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Sure, I guess."



Gwen: "Okay." She got up. "Nice meeting you," she told Trent, before following David.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Okay." She got up. "Nice meeting you," she told Trent, before following David.



David: She took her hand and they walked into the forest. "I'm sorry for going all fire-crazy earlier."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: She took her hand and they walked into the forest. "I'm sorry for going all fire-crazy earlier."



Gwen: "That's okay."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "That's okay."



David: "Okay." They walked over to a small lake with a waterfall. "Oh, cool!"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay." They walked over to a small lake with a waterfall. "Oh, cool!"



Gwen: She grinned. "A waterfall!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She grinned. "A waterfall!"



David: "Mhm." He pulled off his shirt and undid the bandages. He dunked his shirt in the water then hung it up on a branch. "Uh, Gwen, turn around or close your eyes or something, okay?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Mhm." He pulled off his shirt and undid the bandages. He dunked his shirt in the water then hung it up on a branch. "Uh, Gwen, turn around or close your eyes or something, okay?"



Chelsea: She heard a water fall and decided to check it out, she may not know where she was but at least she would have fresh water. She noticed a boy and a girl by the water fall. "Um, hi, I didn't realize other people were here- Oh gosh, sorry I didn't mean to interrupt anything..." she said after seeing that the boy was taking off his clothes 

Brittany: "HELLOOO, where is the mall?" she asked


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She heard a water fall and decided to check it out, she may not know where she was but at least she would have fresh water. She noticed a boy and a girl by the water fall. "Um, hi, I didn't realize other people were here- Oh gosh, sorry I didn't mean to interrupt anything..." she said after seeing that the boy was taking off his clothes  Brittany: "HELLOOO, where is the mall?" she asked



David: He blushed. "N-no, it's okay. I was shot by an arrow and I want to clean it before it gets infected."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He blushed. "N-no, it's okay. I was shot by an arrow and I want to clean it before it gets infected."



Chelsea: "AN ARROW!?!" she said in disbelief "What is this, the Hunger Games?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "AN ARROW!?!" she said in disbelief "What is this, the Hunger Games?"



David: He didn't know what that was. "Uh, yeah. So I'd appreciate it if you averted your eyes for a minute..."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Mhm." He pulled off his shirt and undid the bandages. He dunked his shirt in the water then hung it up on a branch. "Uh, Gwen, turn around or close your eyes or something, okay?"



Gwen: She turned around, closing her eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He didn't know what that was. "Uh, yeah. So I'd appreciate it if you averted your eyes for a minute..."



Chelsea: Apparently he didn't know what the Hunger Games were, but whatever not everyone read books. She walked over to Gwen. "Hi, I'm Chelsea. Is it just you and your friend here or are there more people?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She turned around, closing her eyes.



David: Once the two girls weren't looking he finished undressing and waded into the water. "Neither of you peeked, right?" He looked over at them and raised his eyebrows.


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> David: Once the two girls weren't looking he finished undressing and waded into the water. "Neither of you peeked, right?" He looked over at them and raised his eyebrows.



David: He put his head underwater and came back up, pushing his long wet hair out of his face. "So you're name is Chelsea?" He asked.


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: She rolled her eyes at Brittany. "Shut your trap! There is no mall here. There isn't wifi. If you stay around acting as you are, you'll just be a burden! Face it, you died!" She growled at the girl.

Darby: She snickered at Mei's response. "True..." she murmured.

Ciel: "Calm down, Mei." He instructed.

Mei: She let out a deep breath. "Fine. Lack of common sense makes me tick." She hushed her voice so only the two of them could hear. "A valley girl like that deserves to die the most painful death..."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She rolled her eyes at Brittany. "Shut your trap! There is no mall here. There isn't wifi. If you stay around acting as you are, you'll just be a burden! Face it, you died!" She growled at the girl.  Darby: She snickered at Mei's response. "True..." she murmured.  Ciel: "Calm down, Mei." He instructed.  Mei: She let out a deep breath. "Fine. Lack of common sense makes me tick." She hushed her voice so only the two of them could hear. "A valley girl like that deserves to die the most painful death..."



Marcus: He stayed silent.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: Once the two girls weren't looking he finished undressing and waded into the water. "Neither of you peeked, right?" He looked over at them and raised his eyebrows.



Gwen: "Right."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Right."



David: He smiled. "Okay, good. You can look now, I don't think you can see anything. I hope, at least." He gently rubbed the hole in his shoulder, wincing.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled. "Okay, good. You can look now, I don't think you can see anything. I hope, at least." He gently rubbed the hole in his shoulder, wincing.



Gwen: "I hope I'm not blind again." She turned around.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I hope I'm not blind again." She turned around.



David: He blushed. "Don't be like that." He swam up to her, putting his arms in the sand. "The water is really, really cold." He splashed her.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He blushed. "Don't be like that." He swam up to her, putting his arms in the sand. "The water is really, really cold." He splashed her.



Gwen: "Brr, that is cold."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Brr, that is cold."



David: "Yeah, try being naked in it." he blushed harder. There was red water around his shoulder. "Gah, it's bleeding again! Gwendolyn, could you hand me the bandages?" he pushed up onto the sand on his stomach trying to teach them, but when he couldn't without his lower half having to come out of the cloudy water he slid back down into the water, embarrassed.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Yeah, try being naked in it." he blushed harder. There was red water around his shoulder. "Gah, it's bleeding again! Gwendolyn, could you hand me the bandages?" he pushed up onto the sand on his stomach trying to teach them, but when he couldn't without his lower half having to come out of the cloudy water he slid back down into the water, embarrassed.



Gwen: She handed them to him.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She handed them to him.



David: "Thanks, love," he mumbled. He pressed part of the cloth bandage against his shoulder and winced. He moaned in pain quietly. "Oh god, that hurts. It hurts bad."

Angela: She snuck into the lake. She swam over to David and smirked. She took a knife and sliced from his upper hip down the back of his leg then quickly swam away, unnoticed due to David thrashing in pain.

David: He cried out when he was slashed. The water all around him turned red. "Bloody hell," he mumbled and fell unconscious, his head landing in the sand.

Trent: He dashed over. "What happened?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Thanks, love," he mumbled. He pressed part of the cloth bandage against his shoulder and winced. He moaned in pain quietly. "Oh god, that hurts. It hurts bad."
> 
> Angela: She snuck into the lake. She swam over to David and smirked. She took a knife and sliced from his upper hip down the back of his leg then quickly swam away, unnoticed due to David thrashing in pain.
> 
> David: He cried out when he was slashed. The water all around him turned red. "Bloody hell," he mumbled and fell unconscious, his head landing in the sand.
> 
> Trent: He dashed over. "What happened?"



Gwen: "I don't know!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I don't know!"



Trent: "Okay. Uh..." He grabbed David's shirt and ran to him, quickly pulling him out of the water and throwing the wet shirt over David's waist. "He either passed out from pain or blood loss. Looks like he got cut by a rock or something." He grabbed the wet bandage out of David's hand, wrung it out, and wrapped it all the way up his leg, pressing firmly to stop the bleeding. Once it seemed to stop he took off his own shirt and ripped it, wrapping the strand of fabric around David's shoulder. He sighed. "Okay. We just have to wake him up. Gwen, you can do that while I dress him."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Okay. Uh..." He grabbed David's shirt and ran to him, quickly pulling him out of the water and throwing the wet shirt over David's waist. "He either passed out from pain or blood loss. Looks like he got cut by a rock or something." He grabbed the wet bandage out of David's hand, wrung it out, and wrapped it all the way up his leg, pressing firmly to stop the bleeding. Once it seemed to stop he took off his own shirt and ripped it, wrapping the strand of fabric around David's shoulder. He sighed. "Okay. We just have to wake him up. Gwen, you can do that while I dress him."



Gwen: "Okay. Thank you for helping. David? David you've gotta wake up now."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Okay. Thank you for helping. David? David you've gotta wake up now."



David: He moaned quietly.

Trent: He flipped the much larger boy over and awkwardly slid his pants on. "Okay. He's good."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He moaned quietly.
> 
> Trent: He flipped the much larger boy over and awkwardly slid his pants on. "Okay. He's good."



Gwen: "David?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "David?"



David: He slowly opened his eyes. "Gwendolyn. Did you see me naked?" he asked, his voice week.

OOC: Ahahaha funny idea.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He slowly opened his eyes. "Gwendolyn. Did you see me naked?" he asked, his voice week.
> 
> OOC: Ahahaha funny idea.



Gwen: "No."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "No."



David: "Dangit." He put his head back down in the sand and chuckled. His hair was spread out wildly. "I think you would've liked it," he said flirtatiously and playfully and started laughing.

Trent: "Are you even concerned about your leg?"

David: "Not really. I've been abused and I've shot myself. This isn't that bad."

Trent: "You passed out because of it."

David: He shrugged.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Dangit." He put his head back down in the sand and chuckled. His hair was spread out wildly. "I think you would've liked it," he said flirtatiously and playfully and started laughing.
> 
> Trent: "Are you even concerned about your leg?"
> 
> David: "Not really. I've been abused and I've shot myself. This isn't that bad."
> 
> Trent: "You passed out because of it."
> 
> David: He shrugged.



Gwen: "You're an idiot," she said fondly.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "You're an idiot," she said fondly.



David: He smiled up at her, then closed his eyes. "I know, love, I know."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled up at her, then closed his eyes. "I know, love, I know."



Gwen: "We should get back to camp."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He put his head underwater and came back up, pushing his long wet hair out of his face. "So you're name is Chelsea?" He asked.






Doodle98 said:


> David: "Dangit." He put his head back down in the sand and chuckled. His hair was spread out wildly. "I think you would've liked it," he said flirtatiously and playfully and started laughing.
> 
> Trent: "Are you even concerned about your leg?"
> 
> David: "Not really. I've been abused and I've shot myself. This isn't that bad."
> 
> Trent: "You passed out because of it."
> 
> David: He shrugged.



Chelsea: Before she could answer his question the guy passed out but luckily Gwen woke him up. "Isn't that bad? Do you normally get shot and stabbed where you come from?" she asked 



danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She rolled her eyes at Brittany. "Shut your trap! There is no mall here. There isn't wifi. If you stay around acting as you are, you'll just be a burden! Face it, you died!" She growled at the girl.
> 
> Darby: She snickered at Mei's response. "True..." she murmured.
> 
> Ciel: "Calm down, Mei." He instructed.
> 
> Mei: She let out a deep breath. "Fine. Lack of common sense makes me tick." She hushed her voice so only the two of them could hear. "A valley girl like that deserves to die the most painful death..."



Brittany: "No wifi!?!" she groaned "Gosh, I didn't think hell would be this bad."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "We should get back to camp."



David: He nodded. He stood, putting less pressure on his bad leg. "new rule: when people go to clean off, at least two people have to be in the water." He lowered his head and started sobbing as he stumbled. "We're trapped here," he mumbled. "We're never gonna get back! We're going to die here!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: Before she could answer his question the guy passed out but luckily Gwen woke him up. "Isn't that bad? Do you normally get shot and stabbed where you come from?" she asked
> 
> Brittany: "No wifi!?!" she groaned "Gosh, I didn't think hell would be this bad."



David: "Actually, yes, I do," he said before sobbing. "You have no idea how terrible my life is!" he shouted as he choked on tears.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He nodded. He stood, putting less pressure on his bad leg. "new rule: when people go to clean off, at least two people have to be in the water." He lowered his head and started sobbing as he stumbled. "We're trapped here," he mumbled. "We're never gonna get back! We're going to die here!"



Gwen: "Good rule. Now you need to stay calm."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Good rule. Now you need to stay calm."



David: He reached for her hand. "I-I'm trying! But there are people trying to kill me! I'm going mad!"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He reached for her hand. "I-I'm trying! But there are people trying to kill me! I'm going mad!"



Gwen: "Breathe in, breathe out. Steady breaths. Come on, breathe in, breathe out. Panicking isn't going to help anyone."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Breathe in, breathe out. Steady breaths. Come on, breathe in, breathe out. Panicking isn't going to help anyone."



David: He threw his arms around her and sobbed. He tried to breathe calmly. His leg was bleeding heavily.


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: He walked back to camp and set up a tent for himself.

Maka: She woke up and smiled seeing herself snuggled up against Jet. She kissed his cheek gently and theme put her head back on his chest.

Marcus: He didn't like this place. He just wanted to be back with Lynn, who he hoped to god really did exist.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He threw his arms around her and sobbed. He tried to breathe calmly. His leg was bleeding heavily.



Gwen: "It's okay. Just breathe."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "It's okay. Just breathe."



David: They made it back to camp. He crawled into a tent and tried to take deep breaths. "I-I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

David: He undid the wrappings around his leg. "This was definitely not a rock. I was sliced. Someone's trying to kill me," he said to himself. He was trembling. "If people are trying to kill me, they're trying to kill everyone. I can't trust any of these people. Except for Gwen. She's just perfect. I mean, I shouldn't trust her, but you know, being killed by a girl that beautiful would kinda be a privilege. But I'm going to trust her and protect her," he decided. "Anyways, if we don't both get out of here alive I can't take her on a date." He unzipped his tent and grabbed her hand, pulling her into it and closing it. "Gwendolyn, I don't trust any of these people. This definitely wasn't a rock that cut me, it was a knife. Trust me, I know. People are out to get me, and probably the other innocent people here as well. Like that Maka girl, she was hit by an arrow like I was. I'm deciding to trust you, and I have planned to protect you. I don't want you to leave my side. This place is dangerous."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: They made it back to camp. He crawled into a tent and tried to take deep breaths. "I-I'm sorry."



Gwendolyn: "It's okay."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He undid the wrappings around his leg. "This was definitely not a rock. I was sliced. Someone's trying to kill me," he said to himself. He was trembling. "If people are trying to kill me, they're trying to kill everyone. I can't trust any of these people. Except for Gwen. She's just perfect. I mean, I shouldn't trust her, but you know, being killed by a girl that beautiful would kinda be a privilege. But I'm going to trust her and protect her," he decided. "Anyways, if we don't both get out of here alive I can't take her on a date." He unzipped his tent and grabbed her hand, pulling her into it and closing it. "Gwendolyn, I don't trust any of these people. This definitely wasn't a rock that cut me, it was a knife. Trust me, I know. People are out to get me, and probably the other innocent people here as well. Like that Maka girl, she was hit by an arrow like I was. I'm deciding to trust you, and I have planned to protect you. I don't want you to leave my side. This place is dangerous."



Gwendolyn: "Yes, I think there's something weird going on. But if we're already dead, then how can people be hurting us, trying to kill us? I don't think anyone specific is being targeted, I think someone not in the group is coming after us. Okay, thank you, I'll stick by you, I promise." She suddenly bit her lip. "David.....David, I don't think this is the afterlife. I think something happened to us after we died. I mean, I don't remember dying. I just remember consciousness, then.....not."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Yes, I think there's something weird going on. But if we're already dead, then how can people be hurting us, trying to kill us? I don't think anyone specific is being targeted, I think someone not in the group is coming after us. Okay, thank you, I'll stick by you, I promise." She suddenly bit her lip. "David.....David, I don't think this is the afterlife. I think something happened to us after we died. I mean, I don't remember dying. I just remember consciousness, then.....not."



David: "Maybe we didn't die. And some of the people in the group seem kinda sketchy." He took her hand. "I want you to be safe. I feel bad for panicking. I think you should know, my head isn't totally normal, I have BPD, PTSD, and depression."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Maybe we didn't die. And some of the people in the group seem kinda sketchy." He took her hand. "I want you to be safe. I feel bad for panicking. I think you should know, my head isn't totally normal, I have BPD, PTSD, and depression."



Gwendolyn: "If we didn't die then something happened to us. Yeah, a couple people seem sketchy. At this moment I think safety might be a privilege. Okay, that's okay."

OOC: I have no idea what BPD is, but I've seen you mention it before, it seems like your characters always have the same things, sometimes with schizophrenia thrown in.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "If we didn't die then something happened to us. Yeah, a couple people seem sketchy. At this moment I think safety might be a privilege. Okay, that's okay."  OOC: I have no idea what BPD is, but I've seen you mention it before, it seems like your characters always have the same things, sometimes with schizophrenia thrown in.



OOC: The only other character that I have that has it is Marcus. Nessie's Phyllis had it. It's called Borderline Personality Disorder. It's just like panick-y. Plus, it's really fun to play characters with stuff like it. The majority of Dani's characters have something like it too.

David: He laid down and pulled his hair into a bun so he could be more comfortable. "I just don't get it. Maybe after a while things will become clearer. It's getting dark," he murmured.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: The only other character that I have that has it is Marcus. Nessie's Phyllis had it. It's called Borderline Personality Disorder. It's just like panick-y. Plus, it's really fun to play characters with stuff like it. The majority of Dani's characters have something like it too.
> 
> David: He laid down and pulled his hair into a bun so he could be more comfortable. "I just don't get it. Maybe after a while things will become clearer. It's getting dark," he murmured.



OOC: Oh. For some reason I feel like I've seen it all the time. I've probably just seen A LOT of crazy and haven't been able to distinguish it.

Gwendolyn: "I don't understand why this is happening either."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Oh. For some reason I feel like I've seen it all the time. I've probably just seen A LOT of crazy and haven't been able to distinguish it.  Gwendolyn: "I don't understand why this is happening either."



OOC: Crazy is so fun though. 

David: "I think we should rest. Do you want to stay in here?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Crazy is so fun though.
> 
> David: "I think we should rest. Do you want to stay in here?"



OOC: I'll take your word for it. The most I've done is Evan's PTSD, Emerald/Emmett's evilness and Sylvia Carson's multiple personality disorder (she was one of my characters in the first chemical alley)

Gwen: "I'll stay. You get some sleep."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I'll take your word for it. The most I've done is Evan's PTSD, Emerald/Emmett's evilness and Sylvia Carson's multiple personality disorder (she was one of my characters in the first chemical alley)  Gwen: "I'll stay. You get some sleep."



David: He leaned forward and kissed her cheek. "Alright. When you get tired wake me up and I'll watch over you." He laid down and closed his eyes.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He leaned forward and kissed her cheek. "Alright. When you get tired wake me up and I'll watch over you." He laid down and closed his eyes.



Gwen: "All right." She sat next to him.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "All right." She sat next to him.



David: He fell asleep, holding his hand.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He glared at Brittany. "Yeah, Mei...you're right. Too annoying for me." He stood and placed himself in front of the girl. "This isn't even close to hell. But I can show you hell if you keep aggravating me." He slapped Brittany, then sat back down in his place. 

Jet: He woke up and scooched away from Maka, putting his arms out in a stretch. He heard a slapping noise. "Maka, I'll be back." He exited the tent. New faces, definitely. He spotted the male who slapped Brittany. "What's wrong with you, slapping a girl like that?"

Ciel: "She was annoying me...just try to stay around it for over a minute and you'll either go haywire or have your brain cells disappear by the tens."

Jet: "Still you just met her, most likely. I bet you don't even know each other's names. You're the real dim-wit, hurting people you don't know."

Ciel: "I'm Ciel, who're you?"

Jet: "Jet. Why do you need to know that?"

Ciel: "Now I can hurt a person I do know." He dove towards Jet, grabbing his throat and pushing him to the ground. "I don't like being told otherwise of my own opinion." He growled.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He glared at Brittany. "Yeah, Mei...you're right. Too annoying for me." He stood and placed himself in front of the girl. "This isn't even close to hell. But I can show you hell if you keep aggravating me." He slapped Brittany, then sat back down in his place.  Jet: He woke up and scooched away from Maka, putting his arms out in a stretch. He heard a slapping noise. "Maka, I'll be back." He exited the tent. New faces, definitely. He spotted the male who slapped Brittany. "What's wrong with you, slapping a girl like that?"  Ciel: "She was annoying me...just try to stay around it for over a minute and you'll either go haywire or have your brain cells disappear by the tens."  Jet: "Still you just met her, most likely. I bet you don't even know each other's names. You're the real dim-wit, hurting people you don't know."  Ciel: "I'm Ciel, who're you?"  Jet: "Jet. Why do you need to know that?"  Ciel: "Now I can hurt a person I do know." He dove towards Jet, grabbing his throat and pushing him to the ground. "I don't like being told otherwise of my own opinion." He growled.



Marcus: He watched nervously. It looked like he was going to say something but he couldn't. He looked around, memories flashing around him. It was those memories fighting against the instinct to kill. He got up and dashed into the forest.

Maka: She got up and punched Ciel. "Don't you dare hurt him you sonuva*****." She helped Jet up.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He watched nervously. It looked like he was going to say something but he couldn't. He looked around, memories flashing around him. It was those memories fighting against the instinct to kill. He got up and dashed into the forest.
> 
> Maka: She got up and punched Ciel. "Don't you dare hurt him you sonuva*****." She helped Jet up.



Ciel: He stood up, wiping some blood off of his lip. "Well played, miss, well played." He smirked, sarcasm in his voice as he slowly clapped. "I have to catch up with the guy that just ran out. See you all later." He walked away and found Marcus. He licked the corner of his mouth, tasting the blood. Oh well, it's just blood. "What was that for?" He leaned against a tree and gazed upwards. Now that he couldn't die and his only mission was to kill, he was more than cocky, a whole new attitude had been brought about him. When he woke up here, he felt confused and scared, but then it all flowed away as he remembered what he needed to do. 

Jet: "I'm fine Maka. It's not anything I haven't felt before. He didn't draw any blood, but it was kind of like I was reliving my death, being held by the neck..."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He glared at Brittany. "Yeah, Mei...you're right. Too annoying for me." He stood and placed himself in front of the girl. "This isn't even close to hell. But I can show you hell if you keep aggravating me." He slapped Brittany, then sat back down in his place.
> 
> Jet: He woke up and scooched away from Maka, putting his arms out in a stretch. He heard a slapping noise. "Maka, I'll be back." He exited the tent. New faces, definitely. He spotted the male who slapped Brittany. "What's wrong with you, slapping a girl like that?"
> 
> Ciel: "She was annoying me...just try to stay around it for over a minute and you'll either go haywire or have your brain cells disappear by the tens."
> 
> Jet: "Still you just met her, most likely. I bet you don't even know each other's names. You're the real dim-wit, hurting people you don't know."
> 
> Ciel: "I'm Ciel, who're you?"
> 
> Jet: "Jet. Why do you need to know that?"
> 
> Ciel: "Now I can hurt a person I do know." He dove towards Jet, grabbing his throat and pushing him to the ground. "I don't like being told otherwise of my own opinion." He growled.



Brittany: Her cheek stung. She didn't know what to do, and now this boy she didn't even know was defending her, she wished she could just get out of this place. But first she would have to show Ciel that the kick boxing class her daddy paid for didn't go to waste

Chelsea: She felt bad about what she said to David, but how was she supposed to know he had a bad past. She was walking back to the camp when she saw Ciel shove Jet to the ground. "Oh my gosh!" she exclaimed "What is with you people!" She then went to see if Jet was okay


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He stood up, wiping some blood off of his lip. "Well played, miss, well played." He smirked, sarcasm in his voice as he slowly clapped. "I have to catch up with the guy that just ran out. See you all later." He walked away and found Marcus. He licked the corner of his mouth, tasting the blood. Oh well, it's just blood. "What was that for?" He leaned against a tree and gazed upwards. Now that he couldn't die and his only mission was to kill, he was more than cocky, a whole new attitude had been brought about him. When he woke up here, he felt confused and scared, but then it all flowed away as he remembered what he needed to do.  Jet: "I'm fine Maka. It's not anything I haven't felt before. He didn't draw any blood, but it was kind of like I was reliving my death, being held by the neck..."



Marcus: "Memories. I don't know where they came from."

Maka: She threw her arms around him. I am so sorry."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "What 'memories'? Patients get memories...you're a special case, Marcus." He chuckled softly.

Jet: He sighed. Turning to Chelsea, he replied. "Some people have anger issues here. Even Mei. I guess Ciel is just conflicted right now. But I'm okay, so...yeah. I'll talk some sense into him eventually." Jet smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "What 'memories'? Patients get memories...you're a special case, Marcus." He chuckled softly.  Jet: He sighed. Turning to Chelsea, he replied. "Some people have anger issues here. Even Mei. I guess Ciel is just conflicted right now. But I'm okay, so...yeah. I'll talk some sense into him eventually." Jet smiled.



Marcus: "I-" he lowered his head. "I'm seeing things I don't understand. I see my Lynn, and I think she was pregnant. Then I see some psychopath grabbing me and throwing me on a table. That's it," he said quietly.

Maka: She continued hugging him. She never wanted to let him go again.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: "What 'memories'? Patients get memories...you're a special case, Marcus." He chuckled softly.
> 
> Jet: He sighed. Turning to Chelsea, he replied. "Some people have anger issues here. Even Mei. I guess Ciel is just conflicted right now. But I'm okay, so...yeah. I'll talk some sense into him eventually." Jet smiled.



Chelsea: "Wow! You guys certainly are a tough bunch, I was by the water fall earlier and some guy said he was shot with an arrow and then while he was in the water treating his wound he was like stabbed or something." She turned to face Maka. "That was really cool what you did for him, punching Ciel and all...Oh and I'm Chelsea." she said to the both of them

Brittany: She walked over to Jet. "Thanks for sticking up for me and all. And you won't be the only one teaching that idiot a lesson." she said thinking back to her one kick boxing class


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Wow! You guys certainly are a tough bunch, I was by the water fall earlier and some guy said he was shot with an arrow and then while he was in the water treating his wound he was like stabbed or something." She turned to face Maka. "That was really cool what you did for him, punching Ciel and all...Oh and I'm Chelsea." she said to the both of them  Brittany: She walked over to Jet. "Thanks for sticking up for me and all. And you won't be the only one teaching that idiot a lesson." she said thinking back to her one kick boxing class



Maka: She smiled. "It was worth it. Hi, Chelsea. A guy? Are you talking about David?"

Trent: "We need to have a guard. It's getting dark out. Maybe we should add more wood to the fire," he thought aloud.

David: He snored quietly.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I-" he lowered his head. "I'm seeing things I don't understand. I see my Lynn, and I think she was pregnant. Then I see some psychopath grabbing me and throwing me on a table. That's it," he said quietly.
> 
> Maka: She continued hugging him. She never wanted to let him go again.



Ciel: He sighed. "Figure it out. Would you rather be a patient? Because I could get rid of you. You'll have to toughen up soon enough. I don't want to fail the only thing I was meant to do. And I don't want a weak link in the chain. Maybe we can superglue that link back together...but for now, I've gotta calm down...make them think I'm a patient." He murmured. Ciel walked back to camp. "Sorry about all of that Jet...I just freaked out. My mind isn't set straight. Kinda strange waking up in a place you've never known." He explained calmly. He then turned to Brittany. "And if you try to get revenge, never in my whole life have I ever been unable to defend myself."

Jet: He hugged Maka tight. "It's okay, Maka. I'm fine."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He sighed. "Figure it out. Would you rather be a patient? Because I could get rid of you. You'll have to toughen up soon enough. I don't want to fail the only thing I was meant to do. And I don't want a weak link in the chain. Maybe we can superglue that link back together...but for now, I've gotta calm down...make them think I'm a patient." He murmured. Ciel walked back to camp. "Sorry about all of that Jet...I just freaked out. My mind isn't set straight. Kinda strange waking up in a place you've never known." He explained calmly. He then turned to Brittany. "And if you try to get revenge, never in my whole life have I ever been unable to defend myself."  Jet: He hugged Maka tight. "It's okay, Maka. I'm fine."



Marcus: He frowned. "I-I'm not a patient. I'll prove it to you." He walked back to camp and laid in a tent.

Maka: "You promise?" She looked at Ciel and narrowed her eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She smiled. "It was worth it. Hi, Chelsea. A guy? Are you talking about David?"
> 
> Trent: "We need to have a guard. It's getting dark out. Maybe we should add more wood to the fire," he thought aloud.
> 
> David: He snored quietly.



Chelsea: "Yeah, that was his name. That's a good idea." she said to Trent "Do we need to get anymore or is there enough for tonight?" 



			
				danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He sighed. "Figure it out. Would you rather be a patient? Because I could get rid of you. You'll have to toughen up soon enough. I don't want to fail the only thing I was meant to do. And I don't want a weak link in the chain. Maybe we can superglue that link back together...but for now, I've gotta calm down...make them think I'm a patient." He murmured. Ciel walked back to camp. "Sorry about all of that Jet...I just freaked out. My mind isn't set straight. Kinda strange waking up in a place you've never known." He explained calmly. He then turned to Brittany. "And if you try to get revenge, never in my whole life have I ever been unable to defend myself."
> 
> Jet: He hugged Maka tight. "It's okay, Maka. I'm fine."



Brittany: "Yeah right, what could a stupid valley girl like me do any ways?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, that was his name. That's a good idea." she said to Trent "Do we need to get anymore or is there enough for tonight?"  Brittany: "Yeah right, what could a stupid valley girl like me do any ways?"



Trent: "I think we have enough tonight."

Maka: "David's weird."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He frowned. "I-I'm not a patient. I'll prove it to you." He walked back to camp and laid in a tent.
> 
> Maka: "You promise?" She looked at Ciel and narrowed her eyes.



Ciel: He looked over to Maka. Ciel smirked and let out a soft laugh.

Mei: She grabbed Ciel by the wrist. Pulling him closer, she hissed at him. "Don't be so stupid! I get it that you're scared, but that's no reason to be a twit." She thumped him on the forehead.

Ciel: "Sorry, sorry! I'll lay off it. I had anger issues before I died, got it?" He swiftly lied.

Mei: "Got it."

Ciel: "Jet, sorry for strangling you, throwing you to the ground and pissing off your girl." He told Jet sincerely.

Jet: "It's okay, Ciel. Let's just call a truce."

Ciel: "Sounds good."

Darby: "Oh my god that was so cool! She pissed off her, then she pissed off him, then he slapped her, he tried to straighten him out but NO! A fight had to occur! She came out ad punched the wrongdoer. After leaving, the wrongdoer realizes his troubles and everything is calm at last. Or so it seems..." She chuckled, popping up behind Mei. "This place is fun. It's gonna be like Hell, but fun. Oh, I'm Darby."

Mei: "Mei Oliver, nice to meet you and thanks for the overly energetic voiceover."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked over to Maka. Ciel smirked and let out a soft laugh.  Mei: She grabbed Ciel by the wrist. Pulling him closer, she hissed at him. "Don't be so stupid! I get it that you're scared, but that's no reason to be a twit." She thumped him on the forehead.  Ciel: "Sorry, sorry! I'll lay off it. I had anger issues before I died, got it?" He swiftly lied.  Mei: "Got it."  Ciel: "Jet, sorry for strangling you, throwing you to the ground and pissing off your girl." He told Jet sincerely.  Jet: "It's okay, Ciel. Let's just call a truce."  Ciel: "Sounds good."  Darby: "Oh my god that was so cool! She pissed off her, then she pissed off him, then he slapped her, he tried to straighten him out but NO! A fight had to occur! She came out ad punched the wrongdoer. After leaving, the wrongdoer realizes his troubles and everything is calm at last. Or so it seems..." She chuckled, popping up behind Mei. "This place is fun. It's gonna be like Hell, but fun. Oh, I'm Darby."  Mei: "Mei Oliver, nice to meet you and thanks for the overly energetic voiceover."



Maka: She sat down and rolled her eyes.


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Chelsea: "Yeah, that was his name. That's a good idea." she said to Trent "Do we need to get anymore or is there enough for tonight?"
> 
> Brittany: "Yeah right, what could a stupid valley girl like me do any ways?"



Ciel: "You were complaining about the mall and wi-fi. If it took you that long to understand that there's nothing here, it's just something that pisses me off. Oblivious to consequences is what I am. I'll do things and not be careful about the future. But you were oblivious to surroundings, people, and nearly everything except for the labels on your clothes. That makes me tick. I hate it."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She sat down and rolled her eyes.



Jet: "Maka, calm down. He's one of us. And if we don't have as many of us as we do now, we don't have as much of a chance of getting outta here. I don't care if he's agressive, he can still help us get out."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Maka, calm down. He's one of us. And if we don't have as many of us as we do now, we don't have as much of a chance of getting outta here. I don't care if he's agressive, he can still help us get out."



Maka: She sighed. "I know. And I'm perfectly calm."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: "You were complaining about the mall and wi-fi. If it took you that long to understand that there's nothing here, it's just something that pisses me off. Oblivious to consequences is what I am. I'll do things and not be careful about the future. But you were oblivious to surroundings, people, and nearly everything except for the labels on your clothes. That makes me tick. I hate it."



Brittany: "So you want me to apologize for being rich and oblivious? Because I didn't hear you apologize for slapping me!"


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "So you want me to apologize for being rich and oblivious? Because I didn't hear you apologize for slapping me!"



Jet: "okay..." he sighed.

Ciel: "Money has nothing to do with this. Because here, there aren't any stores, and currency means nothing. Being oblivious lead to you getting slapped. So, sorry for slapping you." He apologized. "And I promise I won't slap you ever again if you don't piss me off." He let out a soft chuckle. 

Mei: she watched Ciel. He sure was great at lying through his teeth. It didn't hurt that he was strikingly handsome, either.


----------



## Doodle98

David: He woke up and looked up at the beautiful girl sitting next to him. "Hello, gorgeous," he mumbled.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "okay..." he sighed.  Ciel: "Money has nothing to do with this. Because here, there aren't any stores, and currency means nothing. Being oblivious lead to you getting slapped. So, sorry for slapping you." He apologized. "And I promise I won't slap you ever again if you don't piss me off." He let out a soft chuckle.  Mei: she watched Ciel. He sure was great at lying through his teeth. It didn't hurt that he was strikingly handsome, either.



Marcus: He kept his head down.

Maka: "Maybe we should have some people going to sleep. Jet and I slept together earlier... Wait no, that sounded wrong." She blushed. "But since we had some rest we can guard."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Jet: "okay..." he sighed.
> 
> Ciel: "Money has nothing to do with this. Because here, there aren't any stores, and currency means nothing. Being oblivious lead to you getting slapped. So, sorry for slapping you." He apologized. "And I promise I won't slap you ever again if you don't piss me off." He let out a soft chuckle.
> 
> Mei: she watched Ciel. He sure was great at lying through his teeth. It didn't hurt that he was strikingly handsome, either.



Brittany: "I have a hard time imagining a world were I don't piss you off. So either you'll just have to get used to me pissing you off or I'm going to have to get used to you slapping me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He kept his head down.
> 
> Maka: "Maybe we should have some people going to sleep. Jet and I slept together earlier... Wait no, that sounded wrong." She blushed. "But since we had some rest we can guard."



Chelsea: "Okay sounds good. I'll take the shift after that so just wake me in a few hours."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay sounds good. I'll take the shift after that so just wake me in a few hours."



Maka: "Alright. We don't have any sleeping bags yet."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "Alright. We don't have any sleeping bags yet."



Chelsea: "That's fine." she said and walked over to an unoccupied tent


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "He chuckled softly and smiled. "I'd rather neither of those happen. Just try not to think of this not so much as 'you, you, you', but more of an us subject. We could all die, so we need to stick together." He said calmly.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "He chuckled softly and smiled. "I'd rather neither of those happen. Just try not to think of this not so much as 'you, you, you', but more of an us subject. We could all die, so we need to stick together." He said calmly.



Maka: "Ciel, why don't you get some sleep too? You too, Mei, and whatever your name is."

Marcus: "M-Marcus."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "He chuckled softly and smiled. "I'd rather neither of those happen. Just try not to think of this not so much as 'you, you, you', but more of an us subject. We could all die, so we need to stick together." He said calmly.



Brittany: "I'm already dead. I don't have any money, or cute clothes or my hot boyfriends. I don't think dying a second time would be all that bad."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "I'm already dead. I don't have any money, or cute clothes or my hot boyfriends. I don't think dying a second time would be all that bad."



Maka: "Just shut up! You're not making this any better for yourself! Ciel is and a*s, but you shouldn't aggravate him. And we're not dead."


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "I'm already dead. I don't have any money, or cute clothes or my hot boyfriends. I don't think dying a second time would be all that bad."



Ciel: He flipped out a small switchblade. "Well..." he mumbled. He pulled out an apple and slowly cut a slice out of it. He flipped it shut and put it back in his pocket. "Apple slice?" He smirked.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He flipped out a small switchblade. "Well..." he mumbled. He pulled out an apple and slowly cut a slice out of it. He flipped it shut and put it back in his pocket. "Apple slice?" He smirked.



Brittany: "Is it organic?"


----------



## Doodle98

David: He sat up and wrapped his arms around Gwen. "Do you want to sleep? I'm right here."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He sat up and wrapped his arms around Gwen. "Do you want to sleep? I'm right here."



Gwen: "Sure, I'll get some rest." She disentangled herself from Davud's arms and went to sleep.


----------



## Fairywings

Flynn: Everybody was so crazy and stupid.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Sure, I'll get some rest." She disentangled herself from Davud's arms and went to sleep.



David: He gently ran his hand through her hair then laid down next to her, listening to the outside.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He gently ran his hand through her hair then laid down next to her, listening to the outside.



Gwen: She slept peacefully.


----------



## Doodle98

David: He unzipped the tent and looked at Flynn, he trusted him. "Hey."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He unzipped the tent and looked at Flynn, he trusted him. "Hey."



Flynn: "Hey."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Hey."



David: "These people are idiots."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "These people are idiots."



Flynn: "Yeah, that's pretty apparent."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Yeah, that's pretty apparent."



David: "I've decided not to trust them. And Gwendolyn and I have a theory: we're not dead. We're just... Somewhere." he glanced towards the crackling fire and sighed. "I'm also really sorry. I can't help myself around it."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I've decided not to trust them. And Gwendolyn and I have a theory: we're not dead. We're just... Somewhere." he glanced towards the crackling fire and sighed. "I'm also really sorry. I can't help myself around it."



Flynn: He nodded. "Yeah, that's a good idea. And that theory makes sense. I mean, I was in a car wreck, that's the last think I remember, but I don't remember my heart stopping before the nothingness. That's okay, we got you to back off, but I'm not going to let people hurt themselves."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: He nodded. "Yeah, that's a good idea. And that theory makes sense. I mean, I was in a car wreck, that's the last think I remember, but I don't remember my heart stopping before the nothingness. That's okay, we got you to back off, but I'm not going to let people hurt themselves."



David: "Thanks. I just need to stay away from it. I'm advising you to only trust me and Gwen at the moment, I'm thinking also maybe Trent, Maka, that one girl who's name starts with a C, and Jet, but that's about it for now."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Thanks. I just need to stay away from it. I'm advising you to only trust me and Gwen at the moment, I'm thinking also maybe Trent, Maka, that one girl who's name starts with a C, and Jet, but that's about it for now."



Flynn: "I trust you, just not near fire, and I trust Gwen. Trent seems trustworthy, he's real young compared to everybody else and he did help you out near the lake. I haven't really spoken to Maka, Jet or C Girl, but I do know Maka and Jet have been with us since the beginning, which puts them higher up as far as trust goes."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "I trust you, just not near fire, and I trust Gwen. Trent seems trustworthy, he's real young compared to everybody else and he did help you out near the lake. I haven't really spoken to Maka, Jet or C Girl, but I do know Maka and Jet have been with us since the beginning, which puts them higher up as far as trust goes."



David: He chuckled. "Yeah, I'm allowing you to pull my hair so I get the hell away from it. He shouldn't be alone out here. Trent?" he called.

Trent: "Yeah?"

David: "Would you like to sleep in here with Gwen and I? It's safer and we have enough room."

Trent: "Okay.  He climbed into the tent and layed down next to Gwendolyn. He was shivering because his shirt was wrapped around David's shoulder.

David: He took off his shirt and laid it over Trent.

Trent: "Thank you," he said, a shy smile on his face.

David: "I'm trusting you, okay, Trent? We're not trusting a lot of people here."

Trent: "Is this because I saw you naked?"

David: He blushed. "No, it's because people are trying to kill us."

Trent: "Oh, okay." he fell asleep.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He chuckled. "Yeah, I'm allowing you to pull my hair so I get the hell away from it. He shouldn't be alone out here. Trent?" he called.
> 
> Trent: "Yeah?"
> 
> David: "Would you like to sleep in here with Gwen and I? It's safer and we have enough room."
> 
> Trent: "Okay.  He climbed into the tent and layed down next to Gwendolyn. He was shivering because his shirt was wrapped around David's shoulder.
> 
> David: He took off his shirt and laid it over Trent.
> 
> Trent: "Thank you," he said, a shy smile on his face.
> 
> David: "I'm trusting you, okay, Trent? We're not trusting a lot of people here."
> 
> Trent: "Is this because I saw you naked?"
> 
> David: He blushed. "No, it's because people are trying to kill us."
> 
> Trent: "Oh, okay." he fell asleep.



Flynn: "Hey, it's always good to have a friend that can tell you no."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Hey, it's always good to have a friend that can tell you no."



David: He quietly repeated the word friend. He wasn't used to it. "I guess so, yeah." he smiled. "I might find a knife and slice my hair off, if I can't find a comb, because it gets really annoying."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He quietly repeated the word friend. He wasn't used to it. "I guess so, yeah." he smiled. "I might find a knife and slice my hair off, if I can't find a comb, because it gets really annoying."



Flynn "I don't have any scissors, or I'd lend you some. Maybe check the packs?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn "I don't have any scissors, or I'd lend you some. Maybe check the packs?"



David: "I'll just use a knife. Should I do it now or tomorrow?" he asked.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I'll just use a knife. Should I do it now or tomorrow?" he asked.



Flynn: "Whenever you like."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Whenever you like."



David: "I'll just do it now." he crawled out of the tent and picked up the knife that crazy chick tried to stab him with. He pulled his hair into a ponytail, placed the knife against his scalp and cut the hair off. He still had his bangs, but the back of his hair was very short and choppy. "Okay, done." he frowned. "Gwendolyn said that she liked my hair. Oh well." he sat in the grass, his back to the fire. He sighed. "you know, if we get out of here I'm going to die. If not from the shot wound in my head then definitely from the brain cancer." he sighed. "but I'm gonna help find a way out."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I'll just do it now." he crawled out of the tent and picked up the knife that crazy chick tried to stab him with. He pulled his hair into a ponytail, placed the knife against his scalp and cut the hair off. He still had his bangs, but the back of his hair was very short and choppy. "Okay, done." he frowned. "Gwendolyn said that she liked my hair. Oh well." he sat in the grass, his back to the fire. He sighed. "you know, if we get out of here I'm going to die. If not from the shot wound in my head then definitely from the brain cancer." he sighed. "but I'm gonna help find a way out."



Flynn: "I'll probably die too."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "I'll probably die too."



David: "At least there's a chance you'll live. But we can't tell anyone else. We have to be on board for finding a way out of here." When everyone got here, they assumed it was hell. No, this isn't it. But David was certain he'd experience it, wether he died here or found a way out. He burned down an orphanage. He was evil. These thoughts slowly made their way to his face, his frown growing. "I'm going to hell," he whimpered quietly.

Trent: He was awake, listening to the two older boys speak. He frowned.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "At least there's a chance you'll live. But we can't tell anyone else. We have to be on board for finding a way out of here." When everyone got here, they assumed it was hell. No, this isn't it. But David was certain he'd experience it, wether he died here or found a way out. He burned down an orphanage. He was evil. These thoughts slowly made their way to his face, his frown growing. "I'm going to hell," he whimpered quietly.
> 
> Trent: He was awake, listening to the two older boys speak. He frowned.



Flynn: Not trusting his voice, he simply placed a hand on David's shoulder.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: Not trusting his voice, he simply placed a hand on David's shoulder.



David: "I'm really not a bad person. I have had a life of torture and I snapped and did one bad thing. And I went to jail. I-I just don't understand. I know I can't expect to be forgiven for what I did or who I am, but I don't want to go to hell, Flynn."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I'm really not a bad person. I have had a life of torture and I snapped and did one bad thing. And I went to jail. I-I just don't understand. I know I can't expect to be forgiven for what I did or who I am, but I don't want to go to hell, Flynn."



Flynn: "One bad thing isn't going to be the dealbreaker."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "One bad thing isn't going to be the dealbreaker."



David: "I burned down a goddang orphanage..." He put his face in his hands.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I burned down a goddang orphanage..." He put his face in his hands.



Flynn: "Did you kill anyone?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Did you kill anyone?"



David: "no, at least, I don't think so. But I put a lot of children out on the streets." He ran his hands through his hair, surprised at how short the back was. "I'm sorry. I shouldn't be talking about this stuff. You should go get some rest."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He sighed and stretched. "It's an apple. It's organic. Besides, I wanna get to get a walk in before I go to sleep." He set the apple down and and walked away, towards a pond. He sat on the edge of it, looking down into the water. He sighed heavily. He closed his eyes. At that moment, memories flurried through his head. Memories he never recalled having. Ciel screamed loudly, putting his hands on his head in confusion. He fell over into the pond, hitting his head on a rock, knocking him out.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He sighed and stretched. "It's an apple. It's organic. Besides, I wanna get to get a walk in before I go to sleep." He set the apple down and and walked away, towards a pond. He sat on the edge of it, looking down into the water. He sighed heavily. He closed his eyes. At that moment, memories flurried through his head. Memories he never recalled having. Ciel screamed loudly, putting his hands on his head in confusion. He fell over into the pond, hitting his head on a rock, knocking him out.



Marcus: Even though here his brother in law was an a*s, he was the one to dash to his side. He was actually really fast. He took a deep breath and hoisted him out of the pond, performed CPR, and then lifted him up onto his shoulders. He carried him back to a tent and sat in there with him as he waited for the boy to wake up.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: Even though here his brother in law was an a*s, he was the one to dash to his side. He was actually really fast. He took a deep breath and hoisted him out of the pond, performed CPR, and then lifted him up onto his shoulders. He carried him back to a tent and sat in there with him as he waited for the boy to wake up.



Mei: "Ciel!" She shrieked. She sat outside the tent, waiting anxiously.

Ciel: He shivered heavily. He remembered a car wreck, ponds, and Lynn getting married to...Marcus. He didn't want these memories in his head. He shot up and put his hands over his face. "I don't like this...I hate this...these memories!" He trembled. "It feels like somebody else's memories are going through me." He spoke.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "Ciel!" She shrieked. She sat outside the tent, waiting anxiously.  Ciel: He shivered heavily. He remembered a car wreck, ponds, and Lynn getting married to...Marcus. He didn't want these memories in his head. He shot up and put his hands over his face. "I don't like this...I hate this...these memories!" He trembled. "It feels like somebody else's memories are going through me." He spoke.



Marcus: "I know. It's horrible." He put a hand on Ciel's shoulder. "It feels like you're being tortured, huh?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I know. It's horrible." He put a hand on Ciel's shoulder. "It feels like you're being tortured, huh?"



Ciel: "Yes..." He murmured. Ciel lay down and curled into fetal position. He closed his eyes. "I don't want to remember anything. I like this...so please, before I start calling you family, get out of this tent and let Mei in."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Yes..." He murmured. Ciel lay down and curled into fetal position. He closed his eyes. "I don't want to remember anything. I like this...so please, before I start calling you family, get out of this tent and let Mei in."



Marcus: He frowned and crawled out of the tent. "Ciel wants you, Mei."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He frowned and crawled out of the tent. "Ciel wants you, Mei."



Mei: "okay." She walked inside and sat beside Ciel. "What's happening?"

Ciel: "Memories. I don't want them. Just stay beside me." He told her quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

Maka: She sat by the campfire, warming herself. She looked up at Jet and smiled.  

Marcus: He climbed up a tree and sighed. "Marilyn, please save my from his place. I don't want to kill. I just want to be back with you.... And our baby," he mumbled as a sort of prayer. He started to cry. "I miss you, my love. I don't remember a lot about you, but I remember your beautiful face." He blushed, "and you're beautiful body too. I remember going to an amusement park too. And that amazing night. We are going to have a baby. Please, take care of it, my love." He sighed. "I'm never going to see you again."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She sat by the campfire, warming herself.
> 
> Marcus: He climbed up a tree and sighed. "Marilyn, please save my from his place. I don't want to kill. I just want to be back with you.... And our baby," he mumbled.



Jet: He sat next to Maka, his arm around her.

Ciel: He fell asleep, just to clear his head and hopefully dull the memories.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He sat next to Maka, his arm around her.  Ciel: He fell asleep, just to clear his head and hopefully dull the memories.



Maka: She rested her head on his shoulder. "I didn't realize how close we have gotten. But I guess we have." She smiled.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She rested her head on his shoulder. "I didn't realize how close we have gotten. But I guess we have." She smiled.



Jet: He felt his cheeks heat up. "Y-yeah." He agreed.

Ciel: After a few minutes, he woke up. He let out a deep sigh.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He felt his cheeks heat up. "Y-yeah." He agreed.  Ciel: After a few minutes, he woke up. He let out a deep sigh.



Maka: She smiled. "You're blushing." She leaned forward and kissed his cheek. "When we get back home, I'll help you get through your schizophrenia. You don't have to kill yourself. We can do it, together."  she slid her hand into his.


----------



## Doodle98

David: "Get some rest, Flynn." he stood up. He smiled seeing the fire. He grabbed the water-filled gourds and made a contraption over the fire. The water would boil and the steam would collect on a piece of tarp. It would condensate and the pure water would run down into a gourd. He sat and watched it work, forcing himself not to touch the flames.


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: "Thanks." He blushed, a small smile on his face. 

Ciel: He sat up. "Mei? I still remember it." He shook his head and frowned. "I'm still gonna do what I have to do." He mumbled.

Mei: She grabbed Ciel's wrist. "Be careful. Don't screw it up for us."

Ciel: He smirked. "Oh, I won't." He walked out of the tent, numerous cuts on him. He was still soaked. He sat beside Jet, yet keeping his distance. "Hey..." he murmured.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Thanks." He blushed, a small smile on his face.  Ciel: He sat up. "Mei? I still remember it." He shook his head and frowned. "I'm still gonna do what I have to do." He mumbled.  Mei: She grabbed Ciel's wrist. "Be careful. Don't screw it up for us."  Ciel: He smirked. "Oh, I won't." He walked out of the tent, numerous cuts on him. He was still soaked. He sat beside Jet, yet keeping his distance. "Hey..." he murmured.



Maka: She smiled back. She looked at Ciel, frowning. He ruined the moment. They had been snuggled together in front of a fire, she had hoped it could have gotten romantic. She sighed. "Hi, Ciel."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She smiled back. She looked at Ciel, frowning. He ruined the moment. They had been snuggled together in front of a fire, she had hoped it could have gotten romantic. She sighed. "Hi, Ciel."



Ciel: "Have you seen Marcus?" He asked her.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Have you seen Marcus?" He asked her.



Maka: "I haven't. I think he went on a walk."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "I haven't. I think he went on a walk."



Ciel: He sighed. "Okay. Thanks, then." He stood and walked off. "Marcus?" He called throughout the woods.

Jet: "He's strange..." he trailed off. He turned back to Maka and smiled softly.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He sighed. "Okay. Thanks, then." He stood and walked off. "Marcus?" He called throughout the woods.  Jet: "He's strange..." he trailed off. He turned back to Maka and smiled softly.



Marcus: He swung down from the tree so he was upside-down. "Huh?"

Maka: She wrapped her arms around Jet's neck and pulled him into a kiss.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He swung down from the tree so he was upside-down. "Huh?"
> 
> Maka: She wrapped her arms around Jet's neck and pulled him into a kiss.



Jet: He slowly and gently kissed her back.

Ciel: "Sorry." He murmured.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Get some rest, Flynn." he stood up. He smiled seeing the fire. He grabbed the water-filled gourds and made a contraption over the fire. The water would boil and the steam would collect on a piece of tarp. It would condensate and the pure water would run down into a gourd. He sat and watched it work, forcing himself not to touch the flames.



Flynn: "Okay. Thanks." He went to take a nap.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He slowly and gently kissed her back.  Ciel: "Sorry." He murmured.



Marcus: "What are you apologizing for?" He jumped down.

Maka: She smiled. "Wow." She kissed him again, then pulled him into an empty tent and closed it.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Okay. Thanks." He went to take a nap.



David: He nodded. He felt his hair, confused.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "What are you apologizing for?"
> 
> Maka: She smiled. "Wow."




Jet: He blushed, smiling and looking down. He let out a small chuckle. "Yeah." 

Ciel: "Being a d*ck. Listen, I want Lynn to be safe. And you. But I still am going to slaughter all of the morons I can. We aren't related by blood, so you don't come first. Because Lynn is my sister by blood, I'm doing this for her. She needs to know both sides of this story. She has to know what it was like to be a death, too." He sighed.
   "It's difficult for us...some of us remember our pasts and others don't. It's hard to hear that you're actually human. I was happy. I thought that being but a fragment in time, I could do whatever I wanted. But I can get hurt outside this body. I have people I need to protect that are more important than everybody here. I don't care what I have to do! If everybody here dies before I can see my family again, so be it."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He blushed, smiling and looking down. He let out a small chuckle. "Yeah."  Ciel: "Being a d*ck. Listen, I want Lynn to be safe. And you. But I still am going to slaughter all of the morons I can. We aren't related by blood, so you don't come first. Because Lynn is my sister by blood, I'm doing this for her. She needs to know both sides of this story. She has to know what it was like to be a death, too." He sighed. "It's difficult for us...some of us remember our pasts and others don't. It's hard to hear that you're actually human. I was happy. I thought that being but a fragment in time, I could do whatever I wanted. But I can get hurt outside this body. I have people I need to protect that are more important than everybody here. I don't care what I have to do! If everybody here dies before I can see my family again, so be it."



Maka: She pulled him into a tent and kissed him again. "I think I'm in love with you."

Marcus: He hugged Ciel. "you have been a d*ck. not like the Ciel I know. Except after you caught Lynn and I in the shower and made fun of us."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She pulled him into a tent and kissed him again. "I think I'm in love with you."
> 
> Marcus: He hugged Ciel. "you have been a d*ck. not like the Ciel I know. Except after you caught Lynn and I in the shower and made fun of us."



Ciel: He felt heat on his face. "Wh-what!? I did that! I still don't remember everything!" 

Jet: He thought this was bizarre. He's only known her for a day. But the kisses seemed to wipe his mind. Jet was truly speechless.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He felt heat on his face. "Wh-what!? I did that! I still don't remember everything!"  Jet: He thought this was bizarre. He's only known her for a day. But the kisses seemed to wipe his mind. Jet was truly speechless.



Marcus: "You kept saying we were having sex and we weren't. At least not until that night..." He chuckled. "She's an amazing girl, you know?"

Maka: "I know, it's been a day and it's probably just the strange place talking, but really, if I'm going to die, I want to do it in your arms." She ran her hand through his hair and leaned forward, kissing him again.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "You kept saying we were having sex and we weren't. At least not until that night..." He chuckled. "She's an amazing girl, you know?"
> 
> Maka: "I know, it's been a day and it's probably just the strange place talking, but really, if I'm going to die, I want to do it in your arms." She ran her hand through his hair and leaned forward, kissing him again.



Jet: He kissed Maka back gently. Thoughts raced through his mind as he closed his eyes.

Ciel: "Heh...heh...she's my sister. Amazing and annoying merge into the same thing after spending my entire life with her." He noticed Marcus was still hugging him. "G-get off me." He shook free of the hug. "You know, I may have liked hugs back then, who knows, but I don't now. It's disgusting, just all the germs meshing together as if to create an emotional and physical bond. I'd much rather to a blood sacrifice to the creator of Chemical Alley." He shuddered.

Ooc: I'm watching Black Butler with my mom...she likes it!


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He kissed Maka back gently. Thoughts raced through his mind as he closed his eyes.  Ciel: "Heh...heh...she's my sister. Amazing and annoying merge into the same thing after spending my entire life with her." He noticed Marcus was still hugging him. "G-get off me." He shook free of the hug. "You know, I may have liked hugs back then, who knows, but I don't now. It's disgusting, just all the germs meshing together as if to create an emotional and physical bond. I'd much rather to a blood sacrifice to the creator of Chemical Alley." He shuddered.  Ooc: I'm watching Black Butler with my mom...she likes it!



Marcus: He lowered his head. "Sorry."  

Maka: She pulled away. "I am so sorry, Jet. I didn't mean to-I just needed-I'm sorry I kissed you."

OOC: Awesome!


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He lowered his head. "Sorry."
> 
> Maka: She pulled away. "I am so sorry, Jet. I didn't mean to-I just needed-I'm sorry I kissed you."



Ooc: Seriously...my mom is LOVING black butler...

Jet: "It's fine...believe me, it's fine."

Ciel: "Just don't do it again, unless I say otherwise." He murmured.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: Seriously...my mom is LOVING black butler...  Jet: "It's fine...believe me, it's fine."  Ciel: "Just don't do it again, unless I say otherwise." He murmured.



OOC: That's great

Maka: She put a hand on her cheek. "Maybe I could kiss you again..."  

Marcus: "Yes, sir," he murmured. "We have to get back to my wife."


----------



## Fairywings

Blake: He woke up. What? He'd just been shot. "What's going on?"


----------



## Doodle98

David: Once the water was purified he put it in a few canteens. He laid down next to Gwen and stroked her hair.


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: Glitchy dis


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: That's great
> 
> Maka: She put a hand on her cheek. "Maybe I could kiss you again..."
> 
> Marcus: "Yes, sir," he murmured. "We have to get back to my wife."



Ciel: "mhm..." Ciel started walking away.

Jet: He blushed heavily. "Uh...ah...I wouldn't be against it..."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "mhm..." Ciel started walking away.  Jet: He blushed heavily. "Uh...ah...I wouldn't be against it..."



Marcus: He walked back to camp and laid down.

Maka: She kissed him passionately, laying back.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: Once the water was purified he put it in a few canteens. He laid down next to Gwen and stroked her hair.



Gwendolyn: She woke up. "Hey."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: She woke up. "Hey."



David: "I cut my hair off and purified the water."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I cut my hair off and purified the water."



Gwendolyn: "Sounds like you've been busy."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He woke up. What? He'd just been shot. "What's going on?"



Chelsea: She was awake for a few minutes and then heard a new voice. She got out of her tent and saw a boy. "You just get here?" she asked "Here" she said extending her hand "Follow me."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She was awake for a few minutes and then heard a new voice. She got out of her tent and saw a boy. "You just get here?" she asked "Here" she said extending her hand "Follow me."



Blake: He hesitated. "You aren't going to pull out a gun and shoot me, are you?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He hesitated. "You aren't going to pull out a gun and shoot me, are you?"



Chelsea: "What? No! Here come with me, there are more people over there." she said pointing "We have a fire and tents. You'll be a lot safer with us instead of out here in the open." The kid was obviously scared so she didn't mention that out in the open he might be shot with an arrow...or worse.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What? No! Here come with me, there are more people over there." she said pointing "We have a fire and tents. You'll be a lot safer with us instead of out here in the open." The kid was obviously scared so she didn't mention that out in the open he might be shot with an arrow...or worse.



Blake: "Oh. Okay. I'm Blake." He followed her.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Oh. Okay. I'm Blake." He followed her.



Chelsea: She smiled. "I'm Chelsea."


----------



## maps823

Brittany: "Eww. This is so gross!! I can't believe I'm actually going to sleep on the ground. EWWW!!!" she said to herself while attempting to get some rest


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Sounds like you've been busy."



David: "Not really." He didn't want to talk to her about her conversation with Flynn. "Trent's sleeping in here too, I wanted him to be safe."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Not really." He didn't want to talk to her about her conversation with Flynn. "Trent's sleeping in here too, I wanted him to be safe."



Gwen: "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Okay."



David: He ran his hand through his short hair. "To purify the water I had to be by the fire. I didn't touch if or anything," he said proudly.

Trent: "He was crying to Flynn because he thinks he's going to go to hell," he mumbled.

David: "Y-you heard?"


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Eww. This is so gross!! I can't believe I'm actually going to sleep on the ground. EWWW!!!" she said to herself while attempting to get some rest



Ciel: He got back to camp and sighed at the girl. He got into his large backpack and pulled out a sleeping bag and a small pillow. "Get a tent. Use this. It's better than nothing, isn't it?" He held them out to her. A small smile seemed to be etched on his face.

Jet: He kissed her passionately. Jet pulled back. "I'm sorry, Maka...I've never been in a relationship before..." He felt heat rise to his face. "Sorry. I mean...you're not a bad kisser or anything! God no, you're really good at it. But, I just haven't had the opportunity to get attached to the people just in case they're fake. And I don't want to wake up and have the best thing in my life to be nonexistent."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He got back to camp and sighed at the girl. He got into his large backpack and pulled out a sleeping bag and a small pillow. "Get a tent. Use this. It's better than nothing, isn't it?" He held them out to her. A small smile seemed to be etched on his face.
> 
> Jet: He kissed her passionately. Jet pulled back. "I'm sorry, Maka...I've never been in a relationship before..." He felt heat rise to his face. "Sorry. I mean...you're not a bad kisser or anything! God no, you're really good at it. But, I just haven't had the opportunity to get attached to the people just in case they're fake. And I don't want to wake up and have the best thing in my life to be nonexistent."



Maka: She put her hands on his cheeks. "I'm not fake," she said, smiling. "I want to help you through this." she blushed. "I'm the best thing in your life?"


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He got back to camp and sighed at the girl. He got into his large backpack and pulled out a sleeping bag and a small pillow. "Get a tent. Use this. It's better than nothing, isn't it?" He held them out to her. A small smile seemed to be etched on his face.
> 
> Jet: He kissed her passionately. Jet pulled back. "I'm sorry, Maka...I've never been in a relationship before..." He felt heat rise to his face. "Sorry. I mean...you're not a bad kisser or anything! God no, you're really good at it. But, I just haven't had the opportunity to get attached to the people just in case they're fake. And I don't want to wake up and have the best thing in my life to be nonexistent."



Brittany: "Thanks." she said and smiled at him


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Thanks." she said and smiled at him



Ciel: "No problem." He smiled and walked over to his tent.

Mei: "You're growing on him...congratulations." she spoke to Brittany, as she was a bit behind her sitting near the fire. "It's probably like him. You may seem incredibly annoying, but from what I've seen of Ciel, he gets curious to know more information." She sighed.

Darby: "I'll bet you on my life that one of them falls for the other...probably Brittany first. I mean, Ciel isn't bad looking in the slightest. If I were older, I'd ask him out." She whispered into Mei's ear quietly.

Mei: "Yeah, yeah, he's cute, I get it." She whispered back to Darby

Jet: "Y-yeah." He murmured shyly.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "No problem." He smiled and walked over to his tent.
> 
> Mei: "You're growing on him...congratulations." she spoke to Brittany, as she was a bit behind her sitting near the fire. "It's probably like him. You may seem incredibly annoying, but from what I've seen of Ciel, he gets curious to know more information." She sighed.
> 
> Darby: "I'll bet you on my life that one of them falls for the other...probably Brittany first. I mean, Ciel isn't bad looking in the slightest. If I were older, I'd ask him out." She whispered into Mei's ear quietly.
> 
> Mei: "Yeah, yeah, he's cute, I get it." She whispered back to Darby
> 
> Jet: "Y-yeah." He murmured shyly.



Brittany: "Y-you think he likes me?" she said "Well he certainly wouldn't be the first jerk I've dated." she said more quietly to herself


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> David: He ran his hand through his short hair. "To purify the water I had to be by the fire. I didn't touch if or anything," he said proudly.  Trent: "He was crying to Flynn because he thinks he's going to go to hell," he mumbled.  David: "Y-you heard?"



OOC: Wings did you see?


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Wings did you see?



OOC: What? Oh, um....

Gwen: "That's great."

Flynn: He rested for a bit but he couldn't sleep so he got up.

Blake: "Uh, hi. I'm Blake. Anyone know what's going on? Last thing I remember was getting shot. Drive-by shooting," he explained.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: What? Oh, um....  Gwen: "That's great."  Flynn: He rested for a bit but he couldn't sleep so he got up.  Blake: "Uh, hi. I'm Blake. Anyone know what's going on? Last thing I remember was getting shot. Drive-by shooting," he explained.



David: He laid down. "Suns coming up."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He laid down. "Suns coming up."



Gwendolyn: "Can't believe we've been here that long." She positioned herself to watch her first sunrise.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Can't believe we've been here that long." She positioned herself to watch her first sunrise.



David: He put an arm around her: "Sunrises are beautiful. Almost as beautiful as you."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> OOC: What? Oh, um....
> 
> Gwen: "That's great."
> 
> Flynn: He rested for a bit but he couldn't sleep so he got up.
> 
> Blake: "Uh, hi. I'm Blake. Anyone know what's going on? Last thing I remember was getting shot. Drive-by shooting," he explained.



Chelsea: "We don't know where we are exactly but all of us kinda like died, I guess, well we aren't quite dead yet because we're obviously here. That's all we know."


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Y-you think he likes me?" she said "Well he certainly wouldn't be the first jerk I've dated." she said more quietly to herself



Mei: "I can still hear you, even when you mumble. And believe it or not, he's actually kind of sweet." She stretched out with a small yawn.


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Maka: She put her hands on his cheeks. "I'm not fake," she said, smiling. "I want to help you through this." she blushed. "I'm the best thing in your life?"



Maka: "Do-do you not want to be with me?"


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "I can still hear you, even when you mumble. And believe it or not, he's actually kind of sweet." She stretched out with a small yawn.



Brittany: "I've heard that before. My last four boyfriends were 'kind of sweet'."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He put an arm around her: "Sunrises are beautiful. Almost as beautiful as you."



Gwen: She didn't reply, she was too busy staring at the sunrise in fascination.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "We don't know where we are exactly but all of us kinda like died, I guess, well we aren't quite dead yet because we're obviously here. That's all we know."



Blake: "That's creepy."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She didn't reply, she was too busy staring at the sunrise in fascination.



David: He grinned. She looked so excited.


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "I've heard that before. My last four boyfriends were 'kind of sweet'."



Mei: She rolled her eyes. "Don't get in over your head, I never said you'd have the chance of getting as far as 'boyfriend'."

Jet: "Of course I do. I'm just nervous..."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She rolled her eyes. "Don't get in over your head, I never said you'd have the chance of getting as far as 'boyfriend'."  Jet: "Of course I do. I'm just nervous..."



Maka: "Don't be. It will all be okay." She pulled him into a hug.


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> David: He grinned. She looked so excited.



David: "Isn't it amazing?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He grinned. She looked so excited.





Doodle98 said:


> David: "Isn't it amazing?"



Gwen: "Wow." She grinned. "It's beautiful, amazing, spectacular..."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Wow." She grinned. "It's beautiful, amazing, spectacular..."



David: "Just like you..." he murmured.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Just like you..." he murmured.



Gwen: "Don't be silly, I'm not near as wonderful as that sunrise."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Don't be silly, I'm not near as wonderful as that sunrise."



David: "fire, maybe, but you're so much more beautiful than that sunrise, in my opinion at least."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Blake: "That's creepy."



Chelsea: "I can introduce you to everyone if you want, I arrived here a little later like you, but I think I've met pretty much everyone. Or if you're tired my tent's over there, I think I'll stay up though." she said



			
				danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Mei: She rolled her eyes. "Don't get in over your head, I never said you'd have the chance of getting as far as 'boyfriend'."
> 
> Jet: "Of course I do. I'm just nervous..."



Brittany: She fell asleep. Surprisingly despite the possibility that she was dead she was happy, she felt like these people actually liked her even though she wasn't rich here.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "fire, maybe, but you're so much more beautiful than that sunrise, in my opinion at least."



Gwendolyn: "Thanks."

OOC: Yeah, I'm making it a big deal for Gwen, but how else do you expect a blind girl to react to her first sunrise?



maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I can introduce you to everyone if you want, I arrived here a little later like you, but I think I've met pretty much everyone. Or if you're tired my tent's over there, I think I'll stay up though." she said
> 
> 
> 
> Brittany: She fell asleep. Surprisingly despite the possibility that she was dead she was happy, she felt like these people actually liked her even though she wasn't rich here.



Blake: "I'm fine."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Thanks."  OOC: Yeah, I'm making it a big deal for Gwen, but how else do you expect a blind girl to react to her first sunrise?  Blake: "I'm fine."



OOC: I think it's kinda adorable. I really like Gwen's character.

David: He smiled. he took her hand and used it to point. "You can sort of tell what time of day it is depending on where the sun is in the Sky. When it's here-" he pointed their hands straight up, "it's about noon."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I think it's kinda adorable. I really like Gwen's character.
> 
> David: He smiled. he took her hand and used it to point. "You can sort of tell what time of day it is depending on where the sun is in the Sky. When it's here-" he pointed their hands straight up, "it's about noon."



OOC: She's alright, kinda sweet.

Gwendolyn: "Oh, wow, cool!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: She's alright, kinda sweet.  Gwendolyn: "Oh, wow, cool!"



David: "That's how the first clocks were made. The sun dials changed their shadows due to the position of the sun."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "That's how the first clocks were made. The sun dials changed their shadows due to the position of the sun."



Gwen: "Oh wow. You're so smart."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Oh wow. You're so smart."



David: He blushed. "Nah."


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: First, I'd like to apologize for abandoning everyone. (I had an exam for my summer class.) Second, I'm sort of halfway caught up here but it might take me a while to fully process what is going on. Sorry about that. Third, is there a way I can fit Ember or Griffin in?


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He blushed. "Nah."



Gwen: "Well I think you are."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Well I think you are."



David: He smiled. "Thank you."

OOC: They can just wake up, it's only been a day, and people still are waking up, so it's fine.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled. "Thank you."
> 
> OOC: They can just wake up, it's only been a day, and people still are waking up, so it's fine.



OOC: Thank you!

Ember: Ember blinked. She had opened her eyes, lost off on some place she didn't recognize. Her first instinct was to inspect her surroundings, make sure she knew exactly what was where. No one was around for as far as she could see. But that didn't mean that they weren't near. She thought, _Oh Ember, what trouble have you gotten yourself mixed up into now?_


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled. "Thank you."
> 
> OOC: They can just wake up, it's only been a day, and people still are waking up, so it's fine.



Gwen: "You're welcome." They were so close. She wondered if he was going to kiss her. If he didn't, she just might.....


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "You're welcome." They were so close. She wondered if he was going to kiss her. If he didn't, she just might.....



David: He smiled at her. "You are so beautiful," he said quietly.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled at her. "You are so beautiful," he said quietly.



Gwen: "Thank you, no one's ever thought that way about me before." And then she leaned into him ever so slightly, just enough, and kissed him.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Thank you, no one's ever thought that way about me before." And then she leaned into him ever so slightly, just enough, and kissed him.



David: His eyes widened, but then he slowly closed them and kissed her back. He put his hand on the back of her head, the other around her waist and pulled her against him. "Wow," he murmured.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: His eyes widened, but then he slowly closed them and kissed her back. He put his hand on the back of her head, the other around her waist and pulled her against him. "Wow," he murmured.



Gwen: She relaxed in his arms. "That was better than the sunrise."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She relaxed in his arms. "That was better than the sunrise."



David: He chuckled. "You're hotter than fire."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He chuckled. "You're hotter than fire."



Gwen: She giggled. "You want me to bring the heat?" She kissed him again, pressing up against him.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She giggled. "You want me to bring the heat?" She kissed him again, pressing up against him.



David: "Oh definitely." He grinned.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Oh definitely." He grinned.



Gwen: She kissed him again and again. "I could give up my sight for this."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She kissed him again and again. "I could give up my sight for this."



David: "Gwendolyn, darling, don't say that." he laid back on the grass with her wrapping his arms around her lower waist as she laid on him.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Gwendolyn, darling, don't say that." he laid back on the grass with her wrapping his arms around her lower waist as she laid on him.



Gwendolyn: "I'm not saying that's going to happen. I'm just saying I would." She kissed him again. "I've never felt-" kiss "like this about" kiss "anyone else before." kiss.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "I'm not saying that's going to happen. I'm just saying I would." She kissed him again. "I've never felt-" kiss "like this about" kiss "anyone else before." kiss.



David: He smiled as she kissed him. "I love you." he started kissing her neck. "so much. So, so much."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled as she kissed him. "I love you." he started kissing her neck. "so much. So, so much."



Gwen: She hummed happily as he kissed her neck. "I love you too David. Love you more than anything in the world."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She hummed happily as he kissed her neck. "I love you too David. Love you more than anything in the world."



David: "I know it's just been a day, but I am in love with you." He grinned as he spoke into her neck before kissing it again.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I know it's just been a day, but I am in love with you." He grinned as he spoke into her neck before kissing it again.



Gwen: "Me too."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Me too."



David: He leaned up and kissed her again. "I never thought I'd find anyone. I thought I was going to die." He frowned. "I am going to die. If not here, then when we get back home, Gwendolyn. I don't think we should do this. I don't want to hurt you." He sat up and sighed.


----------



## maps823

Chelsea: She heard kissing noises all around her, Jet and Maka, David and Gwen... "Ugh these people are nice and all, but this is making me sick!" she said


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She heard kissing noises all around her, Jet and Maka, David and Gwen... "Ugh these people are nice and all, but this is making me sick!" she said



Trent: "Tell me about it."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He leaned up and kissed her again. "I never thought I'd find anyone. I thought I was going to die." He frowned. "I am going to die. If not here, then when we get back home, Gwendolyn. I don't think we should do this. I don't want to hurt you." He sat up and sighed.



Gwen: "We all die one day. If you're going to argue that way, then shouldn't you live life to the fullest and experience as much as you can before death? Besides, it would be a privilege to have my heart broken by you."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She heard kissing noises all around her, Jet and Maka, David and Gwen... "Ugh these people are nice and all, but this is making me sick!" she said



Blake: "Definitely."

Flynn: "They need to get some tents."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "We all die one day. If you're going to argue that way, then shouldn't you live life to the fullest and experience as much as you can before death? Besides, it would be a privilege to have my heart broken by you."



OOC: Oh god. TFIOS quote... I take your quote and raise you with another quote.

David: He smiled sadly. "I don't know, Gwen. I'm either going to die immediately or a few months after we get back." Tears filled his eyes. "I don't want to hurt you. I don't want to be a grenade."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Definitely."  Flynn: "They need to get some tents."



Trent: He laughed.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Oh god. TFIOS quote... I take your quote and raise you with another quote.
> 
> David: He smiled sadly. "I don't know, Gwen. I'm either going to die immediately or a few months after we get back." Tears filled his eyes. "I don't want to hurt you. I don't want to be a grenade."



Gwen: "Can you no longer hope? Maybe we're here because people are trying to fix us." She sighed. You realize that trying to keep your distance from me will not lessen my affection for you. All efforts to save me from you will fail.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Blake: "Definitely."
> 
> Flynn: "They need to get some tents."





			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He laughed.



Chelsea: She laughed at what Flynn said. "I mean they met like what, not even 24 hours ago, and now they're 'in love'."



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Gwen: "Can you no longer hope? Maybe we're here because people are trying to fix us." She sighed. &#147;You realize that trying to keep your distance from me will not lessen my affection for you. All efforts to save me from you will fail.&#148;



OOC: all these tfios quotes are killing me!!!!


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Can you no longer hope? Maybe we're here because people are trying to fix us." She sighed. &#147;You realize that trying to keep your distance from me will not lessen my affection for you. All efforts to save me from you will fail.&#148;



David: "Before I shot myself, they said I had three months to live." Tears ran down his face. "Gwen..." He hugged her tightly. "Okay."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She laughed at what Flynn said. "I mean they met like what, not even 24 hours ago, and now they're 'in love'."
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: all these tfios quotes are killing me!!!!



Flynn: "Apparently rationality is not a prerequisite to be here."


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Before I shot myself, they said I had three months to live." Tears ran down his face. "Gwen..." He hugged her tightly. "Okay."



OOC: Realizing I quoted TFIOS again oh god.


----------



## Doodle98




----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "Apparently rationality is not a prerequisite to be here."



Chelsea: She laughed "If I fall in love with one of you in the next 24 hours...."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She laughed "If I fall in love with one of you in the next 24 hours...."



Flynn: "...Then you'll have lost your rationality too? I mean, I guess I get the desperation, needing something to hold onto, but really..."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "...Then you'll have lost your rationality too? I mean, I guess I get the desperation, needing something to hold onto, but really..."



Chelsea: "...I wasn't finished...if this place makes me loose my rationality just give me some peanuts..."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "...I wasn't finished...if this place makes me loose my rationality just give me some peanuts..."



Flynn: "All right." He had a feeling he knew why. He slowly found himself becoming camp security. He supposed he was good at telling people no.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "All right." He had a feeling he knew why. He slowly found himself becoming camp security. He supposed he was good at telling people no.



Chelsea: She laughed. "I'm kidding!" she nudged him "I just ate my friend's granola bar, which  unfortunately for me contained peanuts...So what happened to y'all?"


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Before I shot myself, they said I had three months to live." Tears ran down his face. "Gwen..." He hugged her tightly. "Okay."



David: He laid down in the grass and sighed. "You're really okay with being hurt by my death?" hrs placed a hand on her cheek. He felt absolutely horrible.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She laughed. "I'm kidding!" she nudged him "I just ate my friend's granola bar, which  unfortunately for me contained peanuts...So what happened to y'all?"



Trent: He lowered his head and shuddered, not wanting to think about it.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember studied herself a few times, giving herself a close inspection. She felt her head a few times, trying to remember how she died. It took her a few minutes to realize that she was alive, although it was by some stroke of miracle. Ember forced herself to get up. She began to inspect the area she was in more closely. Her legs felt stiff, as if she hadn't moved them in ages, but they were still as strong as they were. It felt as if nothing had changed. 
Ember quickly ran through as many scenerios in her head as possible. Ember assumed this was probably some kind of training exercise for her. She found that uneasy to believe, but right now she'd believe anything. Her next move was to set out for wood, so she could make weapons and build herself a fire, while she was at it she could easily hunt and explore the place better. She remembered the last place she had survival training, up in the snowy mountains where she had to dig a hole in the snow every five miles to avoid a deathly blizzard.


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: He hugged her. "I just...I don't think I'm ready for much yet. I'm sorry Maka...but I can't say I love you back just yet." He left the tent and walked away, trying to clear his head.

Ciel: He stretched, getting up and walking out of his tent. He sat next to Mei.

Mei: "I didn't sleep one bit last night..." she yawned. "Mainly because a certain wad of energy and I were talking all last night." Mei chuckled. "But then she practically passed out. She looked over to Darby, who was sprawled out on a blanket.

Ciel: He chuckled softly. "She seems nice. Energetic, but nice." He sighed.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He hugged her. "I just...I don't think I'm ready for much yet. I'm sorry Maka...but I can't say I love you back just yet." He left the tent and walked away, trying to clear his head.  Ciel: He stretched, getting up and walking out of his tent. He sat next to Mei.  Mei: "I didn't sleep one bit last night..." she yawned. "Mainly because a certain wad of energy and I were talking all last night." Mei chuckled. "But then she practically passed out. She looked over to Darby, who was sprawled out on a blanket.  Ciel: He chuckled softly. "She seems nice. Energetic, but nice." He sighed.



Maka: "That's alright."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "That's alright."



Ciel: He noticed Jet walk away. His eyes narrowed. He grabbed his black sweatshirt and took a scarf he had in his backpack. Soon enough, he began cutting away at it. He quietly snuck away and hopped through the trees behind Jet. He put on the seatshirt and tied the scarf around his face, the cuts serving as a mask. He put his hood up and checked for his switchblade 

Jet: He continued to walk away, letting out a deep sigh. He didn't know where in the slightest he was going, but he just wanted to relax. After a few minutes, he stopped walking.

Ciel: He pulled out his switchblade, jumping down and stabbing Jet in the back of the neck. He punched him un the back, kicked him in the back of the knees and flipped him over, knocking him unconsious. Ciel put multiple stabs into his back, but not enough to kill him. Ciel ran away, taking his "mask" and throwing it into the river. He let out a sigh of relief and took off his sweatshirt, throwing it into the river as well. He quickly snuck back to Mei, not a trace of difference in his emotions or actions.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He noticed Jet walk away. His eyes narrowed. He grabbed his black sweatshirt and took a scarf he had in his backpack. Soon enough, he began cutting away at it. He quietly snuck away and hopped through the trees behind Jet. He put on the seatshirt and tied the scarf around his face, the cuts serving as a mask. He put his hood up and checked for his switchblade  Jet: He continued to walk away, letting out a deep sigh. He didn't know where in the slightest he was going, but he just wanted to relax. After a few minutes, he stopped walking.  Ciel: He pulled out his switchblade, jumping down and stabbing Jet in the back of the neck. He punched him un the back, kicked him in the back of the knees and flipped him over, knocking him unconsious. Ciel put multiple stabs into his back, but not enough to kill him. Ciel ran away, taking his "mask" and throwing it into the river. He let out a sigh of relief and took off his sweatshirt, throwing it into the river as well. He quickly snuck back to Mei, not a trace of difference in his emotions or actions.



Maka: She sat in the tent, crying.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She sat in the tent, crying.



Jet: He felt his senses slipping away. He opened his eyes slightly, cringing in pain. He tried to stand up, but collapsed.

Ciel: "All is well, but I'm afraid two people seem to be in pain. Both physical and emotional." He murmured to Mei. He walked into the tent where Maka was. "Are you okay, Maka?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He felt his senses slipping away. He opened his eyes slightly, cringing in pain. He tried to stand up, but collapsed.  Ciel: "All is well, but I'm afraid two people seem to be in pain. Both physical and emotional." He murmured to Mei. He walked into the tent where Maka was. "Are you okay, Maka?"



Maka: "I'm alright."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He lowered his head and shuddered, not wanting to think about it.



Chelsea: "I'm sorry, it's okay, you don't have to tell me if you don't want to."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I'm sorry, it's okay, you don't have to tell me if you don't want to."



Trent: "I-I was kidnapped by a group of thugs for about a week. They made me do things. When I tried to escape they shot me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I-I was kidnapped by a group of thugs for about a week. They made me do things. When I tried to escape they shot me."



Chelsea: "Oh my! That's terrible. I'm so sorry. You seem young, how old are you?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh my! That's terrible. I'm so sorry. You seem young, how old are you?"



Trent: "I'm not young, I'm. 13."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I'm not young, I'm. 13."



Chelsea: "Well I'm 16. You remind me of my little brother, Ben."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well I'm 16. You remind me of my little brother, Ben."



Trent: "sorry," he mumbled.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "sorry," he mumbled.



Chelsea: "I didn't mean it as a bad thing! My brother's 13, same age as you, he's really cool too! I think y'all would be friends."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I didn't mean it as a bad thing! My brother's 13, same age as you, he's really cool too! I think y'all would be friends."



Trent: "Oh. Okay."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "I'm alright."



Ciel: "You're crying. Last I knew, you were making out with Jet. You're not alright." He sighed. "I'm afraid once you've truly lost something, you can never get it back...so I hope that you guys settle whatever it was." He left the tent. He sat next to Mei and wondered where Brittany was.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "You're crying. Last I knew, you were making out with Jet. You're not alright." He sighed. "I'm afraid once you've truly lost something, you can never get it back...so I hope that you guys settle whatever it was." He left the tent. He sat next to Mei and wondered where Brittany was.



OOc: What'll happen when he remembers Jaycee???

Maka: She nodded. She went to find Jet. One she found him she shrieked. "Oh no."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "You're crying. Last I knew, you were making out with Jet. You're not alright." He sighed. "I'm afraid once you've truly lost something, you can never get it back...so I hope that you guys settle whatever it was." He left the tent. He sat next to Mei and wondered where Brittany was.



Brittany: "Ugh! How am I going to make it a whole day without Starbucks?" she said sitting down next to Ciel and pretended to pout


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOc: What'll happen when he remembers Jaycee???
> 
> Maka: She nodded. She went to find Jet. One she found him she shrieked. "Oh no."



Chelsea: She heard a scream "Did y'all hear that?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOc: What'll happen when he remembers Jaycee???
> 
> Maka: She nodded. She went to find Jet. One she found him she shrieked. "Oh no."



Jet: "Maka...I didn't see who did it. They were too quick." He murmured.

Ooc: drama. Just...drama.

Ciel: He stretched out and yawned. He leaned his back against Mei's shoulder. "Starbucks...heh. At least there's water here."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Maka...I didn't see who did it. They were too quick." He murmured.  Ooc: drama. Just...drama.  Ciel: He stretched out and yawned. He leaned his back against Mei's shoulder. "Starbucks...heh. At least there's water here."



Maka: She knelt down to him and pulled him onto her lap. "Okay. We-we need something to stop the bleeding." She pulled off her shirt, not caring that Jet saw her in a bra, he was dying. She grabbed a knife and made bandages out of the shirt, wrapping it around the stab wounds. She pressed down on them. "Oh god," she mumbled.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Maka...I didn't see who did it. They were too quick." He murmured.
> 
> Ooc: drama. Just...drama.
> 
> Ciel: He stretched out and yawned. He leaned his back against Mei's shoulder. "Starbucks...heh. At least there's water here."



Brittany: "Oh joy!" she said sarcastically "Unfiltered water filled with diseases! A dream come true." 

OOC: who's Jaycee?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Oh joy!" she said sarcastically "Unfiltered water filled with diseases! A dream come true."  OOC: who's Jaycee?



Trent: "David purified the water yesterday."  

OOC: Jaycee is Ciel's girlfriend. He doesn't remember her because he's a death.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "David purified the water yesterday."
> 
> OOC: Jaycee is Ciel's girlfriend. He doesn't remember her because he's a death.



Brittany: "Thanks kid, who's David?"

OOC: Okay, two more questions
How did deaths get to the chemical alley? Did they die too?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Thanks kid, who's David?"  OOC: Okay, two more questions How did deaths get to the chemical alley? Did they die too?



OOC: No one actually died. They're just sick and were taken. Marcus was kidnapped and forced to be a death.

Trent: "The scary guy with black hair. It was long but he cut it off."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: No one actually died. They're just sick and were taken. Marcus was kidnapped and forced to be a death.
> 
> Trent: "The scary guy with black hair. It was long but he cut it off."



OOC: Oh okay thanks

Brittany: "Is he the guy that girl said was shot with an arrow?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She knelt down to him and pulled him onto her lap. "Okay. We-we need something to stop the bleeding." She pulled off her shirt, not caring that Jet saw her in a bra, he was dying. She grabbed a knife and made bandages out of the shirt, wrapping it around the stab wounds. She pressed down on them. "Oh god," she mumbled.



Jet: He fell unconsious again, mainly from blood loss.

Ciel: He chuckled softly. "All the girl cares about is what to drink..." he murmured to himself.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC: Oh okay thanks  Brittany: "Is he the guy that girl said was shot with an arrow?"



Trent: "Yeah."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He fell unconsious again, mainly from blood loss.
> 
> Ciel: He chuckled softly. "All the girl cares about is what to drink..." he murmured to himself.



Brittany: "Oh shut up!" she said rolling her eyes

Chelsea: She decided to go in the direction of the scream she heard and then saw Jet on the ground "Oh my goodness! What happened?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He fell unconsious again, mainly from blood loss.  Ciel: He chuckled softly. "All the girl cares about is what to drink..." he murmured to himself.



Maka: she lifted him up onto her shoulders. The wound on her leg started bleeding again and she cried out in pain. She carried Jet to camp. "Someone please help me!"


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Oh shut up!" she said rolling her eyes
> 
> Chelsea: She decided to go in the direction of the scream she heard and then saw Jet on the ground "Oh my goodness! What happened?"



OOC: I guess you didn't see this Doodle


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: she walked over and found Jet. "I'll help."

Ciel: He scoffed. "Hmph. Yeah, sure.."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC: I guess you didn't see this Doodle



OOC: Oh, sorry.

Maka: she laid Jet down and gave him some water. "Please be okay. I'll kill you if you die."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: she walked over and found Jet. "I'll help."
> 
> Ciel: He scoffed. "Hmph. Yeah, sure.."



Brittany: She punched him in the shoulder and then stood over him. "Why don't you get off your butt and go help them." she said and then walked over to Jet and Maka "What can I do to help?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Brittany: She punched him in the shoulder and then stood over him. "Why don't you get off your butt and go help them." she said and then walked over to Jet and Maka "What can I do to help?"



Maka: "I don't know," she said, crying. "I just want him to be alright."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Maka: "I don't know," she said, crying. "I just want him to be alright."



Brittany: "It's okay, it's okay, he's going to be okay..." she said hugging the girl trying to comfort her


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "It's okay, it's okay, he's going to be okay..." she said hugging the girl trying to comfort her



Maka: "He's going to die!" she sobbed. She looked down. She was only in a bra. She blushed. "I used my shirt to bandage him..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Maka: "He's going to die!" she sobbed. She looked down. She was only in a bra. She blushed. "I used my shirt to bandage him..."



Brittany: "Here take this," she said handing the girl her jacket "maybe there's something in these bags we can use..." 

OOC: Is Jet really going to die?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Here take this," she said handing the girl her jacket "maybe there's something in these bags we can use..."  OOC: Is Jet really going to die?



Maka: She pulled on the jacket. "Thanks. Please, go look."

Trent: He found some wire and a needle.

Maka: "I'll stitch him up..." She took the needle and threaded it with the wire. She unwrapped the bandages around his neck and took a deep breath. "Here we go."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He frowned. Ciel stood next to Maka. "Do you even know what you're doing? Get out of the way." He sighed in embarrassment. "My mother was a nurse. My father was a doctor. I've recieved more than basic first aid training and I wouldn't take the chance to let you hurt him more than he is already." He explained, kneeling next to Jet and Maka.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Maka: She pulled on the jacket. "Thanks. Please, go look."
> 
> Trent: He found some wire and a needle.
> 
> Maka: "I'll stitch him up..." She took the needle and threaded it with the wire. She unwrapped the bandages around his neck and took a deep breath. "Here we go."



Brittany: She took the bandages and tried the best she could to clean them in  the river. "I cleaned them off, we could probably use them once he's stitched up. And in case he wakes up he should bite down on something."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He frowned. Ciel stood next to Maka. "Do you even know what you're doing? Get out of the way." He sighed in embarrassment. "My mother was a nurse. My father was a doctor. I've recieved more than basic first aid training and I wouldn't take the chance to let you hurt him more than he is already." He explained, kneeling next to Jet and Maka.



Maka: She nodded and moved out of the way. She put her face in her hands and cried.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Maka: She nodded and moved out of the way. She put her face in her hands and cried.



Brittany: "It's going to be fine. He knows what he's doing." she said holding her in her arms


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "It's going to be fine. He knows what he's doing." she said holding her in her arms



Maka: She choked on her sobs. "This is all my fault."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She nodded and moved out of the way. She put her face in her hands and cried.



Ciel: "Shut up." He quickly said. "I may get distracted by your pathetic sobs of self pity." He took the needle and swiftly stitched him up. After finishing, he cleaned off the needle and set it back. "And if you ever mention me being the son of doctors, it won't end well. It's not something I'm proud of, as they are nothing more than the stereotypical deadbeats." He snarled, standing up and brushing off his hands.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Shut up." He quickly said. "I may get distracted by your pathetic sobs of self pity." He took the needle and swiftly stitched him up. After finishing, he cleaned off the needle and set it back. "And if you ever mention me being the son of doctors, it won't end well. It's not something I'm proud of, as they are nothing more than the stereotypical deadbeats." He snarled, standing up and brushing off his hands.



Maka: She scowled. She pulled Jet into her arms.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Shut up." He quickly said. "I may get distracted by your pathetic sobs of self pity." He took the needle and swiftly stitched him up. After finishing, he cleaned off the needle and set it back. "And if you ever mention me being the son of doctors, it won't end well. It's not something I'm proud of, as they are nothing more than the stereotypical deadbeats." He snarled, standing up and brushing off his hands.



Brittany: She smiled "See, he's fine." walking away from Maka and Jet and over to Ciel


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He shot a glare to Maka. "Think of it this way, I could've left him in incapable hands." He murmured and turned to Brittany. "What do you need?"

Jet: His eyelids fluttered open. "Maka?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He shot a glare to Maka. "Think of it this way, I could've left him in incapable hands." He murmured and turned to Brittany. "What do you need?"  Jet: His eyelids fluttered open. "Maka?"



Maka: "I missed you so much! I thought you were going to die!"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "I missed you so much! I thought you were going to die!"



Jet: "I'm not going anywhere." He smiled softly.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "I'm not going anywhere." He smiled softly.



Maka: She planted kisses all over his face. "Please don't."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He shot a glare to Maka. "Think of it this way, I could've left him in incapable hands." He murmured and turned to Brittany. "What do you need?"
> 
> Jet: His eyelids fluttered open. "Maka?"



Brittany: "Try not to sound to nice, it might ruin your reputation." she said grinning


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Try not to sound to nice, it my ruin your reputation." she said grinning



Ciel: "try not to act so down to earth. It'll ruin yours, as well." He let out a soft smirk. "And besides, I've got no reason to hold a reputation. I'm merely intricate." He showed a small smile followed by quiet chuckles.

Jet: He kissed Maka passionately. He laughed. "I'm alive.."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "try not to act so down to earth. It'll ruin yours, as well." He let out a soft smirk. "And besides, I've got no reason to hold a reputation. I'm merely intricate." He showed a small smile followed by quiet chuckles.  Jet: He kissed Maka passionately. He laughed. "I'm alive.."



Maka: She was still crying. "Don't you dare do that to me ever again!" She kissed him again.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "try not to act so down to earth. It'll ruin yours, as well." He let out a soft smirk. "And besides, I've got no reason to hold a reputation. I'm merely intricate." He showed a small smile followed by quiet chuckles.
> 
> Jet: He kissed Maka passionately. He laughed. "I'm alive.."



Brittany: "You're right," she said to him and then louder so everyone could hear "OMG! I broke a nail!!! Does anyone have a nail file!?!" she turned back to Ciel, smirking she said to him "I think my reputation as the whiny valley girl is restored!"


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "You're right," she said to him and then louder so everyone could hear "OMG! I broke a nail!!! Does anyone have a nail file!?!" she turned back to Ciel, smirking she said to him "I think my reputation as the whiny valley girl is restored!"



Ciel: He laughed solftly. "I do believe you are right." He brushed a hand through his hair and sighed. "You're such an incompetent moron...it sickens me. I'd rather be doomed to hell." He said in a stern tone. He started walking away and turned his head back, a small smile on his face. "Follow if you want to. Unless you're disgusted by lakes." He told her quietly, resuming his walk and moving ahead.

Jet: He grinned. Jet blushed. " for now, I just need to rest." He said.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He laughed solftly. "I do believe you are right." He brushed a hand through his hair and sighed. "You're such an incompetent moron...it sickens me. I'd rather be doomed to hell." He said in a stern tone. He started walking away and turned his head back, a small smile on his face. "Follow if you want to. Unless you're disgusted by lakes." He told her quietly, resuming his walk and moving ahead.  Jet: He grinned. Jet blushed. " for now, I just need to rest." He said.



Maka: "Okay." She carried him into a tent and put him into a sleeping bag. She stroked his face gently.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He laughed solftly. "I do believe you are right." He brushed a hand through his hair and sighed. "You're such an incompetent moron...it sickens me. I'd rather be doomed to hell." He said in a stern tone. He started walking away and turned his head back, a small smile on his face. "Follow if you want to. Unless you're disgusted by lakes." He told her quietly, resuming his walk and moving ahead.
> 
> Jet: He grinned. Jet blushed. " for now, I just need to rest." He said.



Brittany: She caught up to him "And you're a meatball." she said shoving him

OOC: the definition of meatball 
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/meatball?s=t


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: Sad realization: The first person Gwen ever saw was David. The last person David will ever see (hopefully, I have a plan,) is Gwen.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He chuckled softly. "You're so strange." He reached the pond. He took off his jacket and unrolled the sleeves of his blue button-up shirt. He unbuttoned it and set his shirt atop his jacket. He dived into the pond. He came up to the surface and brushed back his hair with his hand. "Just wanted to take a dip in here." He smiled.

Jet: He smiled softly and closed his eyes. "Will you stay with me?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He chuckled softly. "You're so strange." He reached the pond. He took off his jacket and unrolled the sleeves of his blue button-up shirt. He unbuttoned it and set his shirt atop his jacket. He dived into the pond. He came up to the surface and brushed back his hair with his hand. "Just wanted to take a dip in here." He smiled.  Jet: He smiled softly and closed his eyes. "Will you stay with me?"



Maka: "Of corse I will." She gently kissed his forehead.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He chuckled softly. "You're so strange." He reached the pond. He took off his jacket and unrolled the sleeves of his blue button-up shirt. He unbuttoned it and set his shirt atop his jacket. He dived into the pond. He came up to the surface and brushed back his hair with his hand. "Just wanted to take a dip in here." He smiled.
> 
> Jet: He smiled softly and closed his eyes. "Will you stay with me?"



Brittany: She took of her shoes and dipped her feet in the water splashing a little. "It's pretty out here, not a bad view either." she grinned


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Sad realization: The first person Gwen ever saw was David. The last person David will ever see (hopefully, I have a plan,) is Gwen.



Ooc- if you would, please PM me your "plan"

Jet: He laughed softly. "Thank you."

Ciel: "Afraid of a little water? There are always spare clothes available...it's fun. And the water's nice. But what can you possibly mean by a good view? Just trees and water."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc- if you would, please PM me your "plan"  Jet: He laughed softly. "Thank you."  Ciel: "Afraid of a little water? There are always spare clothes available...it's fun. And the water's nice. But what can you possibly mean by a good view? Just trees and water."



Maka: "It's okay if you don't," she whispered, "but I love you."


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: It has been PM'ed in the simplest explanation ever.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ooc- if you would, please PM me your "plan"
> 
> Jet: He laughed softly. "Thank you."
> 
> Ciel: "Afraid of a little water? There are always spare clothes available...it's fun. And the water's nice. But what can you possibly mean by a good view? Just trees and water."



Brittany: She smirked and rolled her eyes at that last part. "This is a designer shirt...if it gets a drop of water on it I swear I'll kill you." she said stripping it off "However these shorts are not, therefore they will stay on." she smiled


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: She smirked and rolled her eyes at that last part. "This is a designer shirt...if it gets a drop of water on it I swear I'll kill you." she said stripping it off "However these shorts are not, therefore they will stay on." she smiled



Ciel: "Just put on my shirt. I'm not exactly the type that likes to see...anything physical, really." He turned away and floated on his back. "I seriously don't know what you mean by that, though...a view."

Jet: He fell asleep quietly, letting out a deep breath.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: "Just put on my shirt. I'm not exactly the type that likes to see...anything physical, really." He turned away and floated on his back. "I seriously don't know what you mean by that, though...a view."
> 
> Jet: He fell asleep quietly, letting out a deep breath.



Brittany: "Well, I don't know, I just mean like the trees and the water and the rocks and the grass, it's all so so real. I live in the city, it's like 99 percent concrete and you have to live a certain way, dress a certain way, eat certain things, hang out with certain people it just gets so boring! And the people they ALWAYS want something from you like money or popularity or friendship or...in your pants..." she said embarassed "but you're not like that, you don't want anything from me, sometimes you don't even want my company, it feels nice to have a friend like you that I don't feel like I'm being used for my money or popularity or anything else."


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Well, I don't know, I just mean like the trees and the water and the rocks and the grass, it's all so so real. I live in the city, it's like 99 percent concrete and you have to live a certain way, dress a certain way, eat certain things, hang out with certain people it just gets so boring! And the people they ALWAYS want something from you like money or popularity or friendship or...in your pants..." she said embarassed "but you're not like that, you don't want anything from me, sometimes you don't even want my company, it feels nice to have a friend like you that I don't feel like I'm being used for my money or popularity or anything else."



Ciel: "I'm not using anybody for any reason. Hell, if I were to wipe away my act, I'm just a senseless guy with a screwed up family and an alibi for nearly everything." He chuckled softly. "Seriously, put on my shirt, though. I'd not be too fond of seeing a girl stripped down to undergarments. There's no mystery to that. Any girl so willing to ruin such a small type of chastity so quickly has no pride." He sighed.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: "I'm not using anybody for any reason. Hell, if I were to wipe away my act, I'm just a senseless guy with a screwed up family and an alibi for nearly everything." He chuckled softly. "Seriously, put on my shirt, though. I'd not be too fond of seeing a girl stripped down to undergarments. There's no mystery to that. Any girl so willing to ruin such a small type of chastity so quickly has no pride." He sighed.



Brittany: She put on his shirt and gave him a small smile. "It's nice to see guys like you still exist, seriously, if I lost $100 for every jerk I've dated that just wanted in my pants I'd be broke, and if I gained $100 for every one of there sorry butts I DIDN'T dump because of that. ha! Id still be broke."


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: She put on his shirt and gave him a small smile. "It's nice to see guys like you still exist, seriously, if I lost $100 for every jerk I've dated that just wanted in my pants I'd be broke, and if I gained $100 for every one of there sorry butts I DIDN'T dump because of that. ha! Id still be broke."



Ciel: he let out soft laughter, still floating. He closed his eyes. "It's warm today...it's been strange. Jet being hurt. Too many tears to count, a revolting amount of kissing, and me enjoying your company." He remarked.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: he let out soft laughter, still floating. He closed his eyes. "It's warm today...it's been strange. Jet being hurt. Too many tears to count, a revolting amount of kissing, and me enjoying your company." He remarked.



Brittany: "Seriously! What is with all that kissing!?! They met yesterday!! But I do feel bad for Jet, he stood up for me...ya know, when you weren't enjoying my company." she laughed and then saw a pretty rock at the bottom of the river and decided to get it. She took a deep breath and went underwater to retrieve it.


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Seriously! What is with all that kissing!?! They met yesterday!! But I do feel bad for Jet, he stood up for me...ya know, when you weren't enjoying my company." she laughed and then saw a pretty rock at the bottom of the river and decided to get it. She took a deep breath and went underwater to retrieve it.



Ciel: When she came back up, he statrted talking. "These people...David and Gwen. Gwen's never known any better. David was the first thing she's ever seen. David's lived his whole life in the dark, so to meet somebody who's just opened their eyes, it's like she was the first he's 'seen' in that metaphorical sense." He paused. "With Maka and Jet...pity out of injuries. Like a nurse and a patient. And maybe more than that. I'm sure the majority is just related to the horomones rushing through them." He sighed. "But as for me, if you've never known, you never desire."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: When she came back up, he statrted talking. "These people...David and Gwen. Gwen's never known any better. David was the first thing she's ever seen. David's lived his whole life in the dark, so to meet somebody who's just opened their eyes, it's like she was the first he's 'seen' in that metaphorical sense." He paused. "With Maka and Jet...pity out of injuries. Like a nurse and a patient. And maybe more than that. I'm sure the majority is just related to the horomones rushing through them." He sighed. "But as for me, if you've never known, you never desire."



Brittany: She nodded to what he said "I bet they don't even really know each other. Like their favorite color or food, their likes and dislikes, their hopes and dreams, stuff like that...speaking of favorite colors, mine's turquoise, which is why I went to get this," she smiled holding the bluish stone in her hand so he could see "I know it's not really turquoise, just kind of bluish but I think it's really pretty and it's so smooth too, but then there is this weird little point right here and...Sorry, this is stupid, it just a rock." she added feeling embarrassed telling him that she liked rocks


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: She nodded to what he said "I bet they don't even really know each other. Like their favorite color or food, their likes and dislikes, their hopes and dreams, stuff like that...speaking of favorite colors, mine's turquoise, which is why I went to get this," she smiled holding the bluish stone in her hand so he could see "I know it's not really turquoise, just kind of bluish but I think it's really pretty and it's so smooth too, but then there is this weird little point right here and...Sorry, this is stupid, it just a rock." she added feeling embarrassed telling him that she liked rocks



Ciel: "My favorite color is blue. Not turquoise, but the deep royal blue that seems like such a bold color, when really, it's both a bright and dark color." He smiled softly. "Just so you know, it's not bad to be a rock lover. I'm obsessed with numerous things. There's games like checkers and chess, I like to climb trees and eavesdrop."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "My favorite color is blue. Not turquoise, but the deep royal blue that seems like such a bold color, when really, it's both a bright and dark color." He smiled softly. "Just so you know, it's not bad to be a rock lover. I'm obsessed with numerous things. There's games like checkers and chess, I like to climb trees and eavesdrop."



Brittany: She returned a soft smile back "Royal blue is nice too, but I think navy blue is better! I've never learned how to play chess and I like checkers, but I'm not that good. I'm an excellent eavesdropper too!" she smiled "And like I said 99% concrete, so I've never climbed a tree."


----------



## Doodle98

Danny: He was walking in the forest when a throwing knife went right through his neck. He screamed, then fell to the ground, dead.

Angela: She smirked and dashed off, proud of her work.

Marcus: He had been walking through the forest when he stumbled upon the body. "Oh my goodness." He picked up the boy and brought him back to camp. "I-I don't know what happened. I just found him."

OOC: The other deaths could think he did it.


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: She returned a soft smile back "Royal blue is nice too, but I think navy blue is better! I've never learned how to play chess and I like checkers, but I'm not that good. I'm an excellent eavesdropper too!" she smiled "And like I said 99% concrete, so I've never climbed a tree."



Mei: She looked at the body in disgust. "You..." she walked up to him. "How'd you do it?" She whispered.

Ciel: He chuckled softly. "That's a little prissy, isn't it?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She looked at the body in disgust. "You..." she walked up to him. "How'd you do it?" She whispered.  Ciel: He chuckled softly. "That's a little prissy, isn't it?"



Marcus: He was shaking. "I-I-a knife went through his neck." He held the knife he took out of his neck in his hand. It was covered in blood.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Mei: She looked at the body in disgust. "You..." she walked up to him. "How'd you do it?" She whispered.
> 
> Ciel: He chuckled softly. "That's a little prissy, isn't it?"



Brittany: "Which part?"


----------



## Doodle98

David: He and Gwen ran to Marcus. "Oh goodness. He's already gone," he said after checking for a pulse and breath. "We should bury him."

Marcus: He was still shaking. He put the boy and the knife on the ground. His hands had some blood on them. He let out a shaky breath. Mei thought he did it. Maybe it was good, the deaths didn't respect him and said that he was weak. This would prove them.


----------



## maps823

Chelsea: She gasped. "Oh no! This is terrible! How could this have happened?" she wondered aloud


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She gasped. "Oh no! This is terrible! How could this have happened?" she wondered aloud



Marcus: "I don't know! I just found him!" he clutched his head with his bloody hands and started hyperventilating.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I don't know! I just found him!" he clutched his head with his bloody hands and started hyperventilating.



Chelsea: "Hey, it's going to be okay. You didn't do anything." she reassured him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Hey, it's going to be okay. You didn't do anything." she reassured him



Marcus: "Everyone's going to die!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Everyone's going to die!"



Chelsea: "W-what do you mean 'everyone's going to die'?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "W-what do you mean 'everyone's going to die'?"



Marcus: "You see what's happening. P-people are getting hurt, shot with arrows, and now this! Someone or something is out to get us and without a way home we're all going to die."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "You see what's happening. P-people are getting hurt, shot with arrows, and now this! Someone or something is out to get us and without a way home we're all going to die."



Chelsea: "We're going to get home." she said confidently and then more quietly "We have to get home." thinking about her mom and brother


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "We're going to get home." she said confidently and then more quietly "We have to get home." thinking about her mom and brother



Marcus: "And how do you propose we do it, Einstein?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "And how do you propose we do it, Einstein?"



Chelsea: "I-I don't know." she admitted

OOC: how do they get out?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I-I don't know." she admitted
> 
> OOC: how do they get out?



OOC: You just have to find out for yourself.  honestly, I can't really remember.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember flipped her hair over her shoulder as she moved through the forest, glancing around as much as possible and ready to attack at any given moment. With her intense training over the course of her life, she knew how to defend herself and how to survive on her own. But her training wasn't complete yet, as Ember still had a lot to learn. She decided not to think of her training now, especially not about her evil trainer. Griffin. Ember used to shake in fear from his name. Her trainer was about as ruthless as her father.


----------



## The Villianess

Griffin: Griffin was awake. It felt good. Licking his lips, he tasted the air around him. It wasn't thin, it seemed to be a little heavy. Unless that was his imagination telling him otherwise. His eyes flicked around his surroundings carefully. Every move, every breath that he took, he would have to be on guard. He only had one target in mind. He had dealt with her a long time ago. So what if he was personally responsible for giving her PTSD? Griffin had no feelings. He wanted to annihilate. Griffin took off into the woods. He could feel her presence everywhere. He scratched against one of the trees. He breathed in, as if he were tracking her down like a ravenous wolf. Griffin slightly paused, wondering which path he should search first. Regarding his assignment, he only had one master to listen to. Griffin smiled, melting into the trees with carnivorous eyes.


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Which part?"



Mei: She glared at Marcus. He was ruining everything. The boy was better off as a patient. Oh, if only he could die, so she could be the one to berid him from earth...

Ciel: "Never climbing a tree. I mean, don't do it now or anything, but never even attempting...there's always a tree somewhere." He mumbled.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She glared at Marcus. He was ruining everything. The boy was better off as a patient. Oh, if only he could die, so she could be the one to berid him from earth...  Ciel: "Never climbing a tree. I mean, don't do it now or anything, but never even attempting...there's always a tree somewhere." He mumbled.



Marcus: He looked up at Mei. "Don't look at me like that."


----------



## Doodle98

Dani im at monumentour


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Dani im at monumentour



Ooc: EEK HAVE FUN GIRLY

Mei: She rolled her eyes and walked away. She slung her bag around her shoulder and walked over to another area of forest. "MORON!" She hissed, taking out a bag with numerous throwing knives, flipping them at trees. "He'll screw everything up...somebody so weak...so corrupt of mind. How is he a death!?" She spoke quietly to herself. "Ciel has human memories, but he came so close to killing Jet...Angela has no human memories. She's brutal. And I look up to her because of that. She stayed in the shadows. She's the secret weapon."

Darby: She walked over to Marcus with cloth. "I don't think you did it. Here...wipe off the blood. If it dries in mass clumps when it's on your skin, it cuts off the air supply given to your hand's skin cells. Then, it'll weaken the skin." She sat down next to him.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: EEK HAVE FUN GIRLY  Mei: She rolled her eyes and walked away. She slung her bag around her shoulder and walked over to another area of forest. "MORON!" She hissed, taking out a bag with numerous throwing knives, flipping them at trees. "He'll screw everything up...somebody so weak...so corrupt of mind. How is he a death!?" She spoke quietly to herself. "Ciel has human memories, but he came so close to killing Jet...Angela has no human memories. She's brutal. And I look up to her because of that. She stayed in the shadows. She's the secret weapon."  Darby: She walked over to Marcus with cloth. "I don't think you did it. Here...wipe off the blood. If it dries in mass clumps when it's on your skin, it cuts off the air supply given to your hand's skin cells. Then, it'll weaken the skin." She sat down next to him.



Angela: "Don't talk like that, it sounds like you have a crush." She smirked.

Marcus: "thank you." He wiped up the blood.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Angela: "Don't talk like that, it sounds like you have a crush." She smirked.
> 
> Marcus: "thank you." He wiped up the blood.



Mei: She looked over to Angela. She showed a small bit of laughter, throwing her last knife at the tree then going to retrieve them. "I don't have the slightest crush on anybody. But you are the secret weapon. Nobody knows you exists. So you attack and nobody knows who did it."

Darby: "yep. No problem. Mei's just a little prickly about everything. She doesn't remember her past yet. And neither do I. All I remember is my death. And I like it like that! I don't want to have to remember any of my burdens until I'm outta here. And I'm fine with never leaving here. I'd be happy to die here. You could cut my throat or beat me to death and I'd be happy to know I died without knowing my burdens." She smiled widely and stood.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Mei: She glared at Marcus. He was ruining everything. The boy was better off as a patient. Oh, if only he could die, so she could be the one to berid him from earth...
> 
> Ciel: "Never climbing a tree. I mean, don't do it now or anything, but never even attempting...there's always a tree somewhere." He mumbled.



Brittany: "You really shouldn't put ideas in my head; Ciel. Here," she said handing him the bluish stone "I'm going to go climb a tree."


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "You really shouldn't put ideas in my head; Ciel. Here," she said handing him the bluish stone "I'm going to go climb a tree."



Ciel: "Be careful. Don't slip! It's not like we need any more injuries around here. It'd just be a bother to clean up, is all..."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: "Be careful. Don't slip! It's not like we need any more injuries around here. It'd just be a bother to clean up, is all..."



Brittany: She rolled her eyes "Well I wouldn't want to be a bother... You don't want to come?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She looked over to Angela. She showed a small bit of laughter, throwing her last knife at the tree then going to retrieve them. "I don't have the slightest crush on anybody. But you are the secret weapon. Nobody knows you exists. So you attack and nobody knows who did it."  Darby: "yep. No problem. Mei's just a little prickly about everything. She doesn't remember her past yet. And neither do I. All I remember is my death. And I like it like that! I don't want to have to remember any of my burdens until I'm outta here. And I'm fine with never leaving here. I'd be happy to die here. You could cut my throat or beat me to death and I'd be happy to know I died without knowing my burdens." She smiled widely and stood.



Marcus: He smiled slightly.

Angela: She chuckled.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: He climbed into a tent and straightened out. He sat down criss-cross-applesauce and put his hands over his head. Memories flooded into his head. The diner and the Smitts. He jumped up and hit his head. He had been here before. Chemical alley. But he had been a patient with Lynn. He laid down and started shaking. It was taking all his being to not start shrieking.


----------



## maps823

Chelsea: She really hoped that Marcus was wrong, she had to get home, she had to see her family again.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: He climbed out of the tent and ran into the forest. He didn't stop until he was sure no one was around. He fell to his knees and started shrieking. This is why the other deaths thought he was a patient! He had been once! "Aaaaah!" he screamed, "Aaaaaaa-" he felt a pain in his neck. He looked down and saw a knife sticking through it. He fell to the ground and fell unconscious.

Angela: "Weak excuse for a death." She cackled then disappeared.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: I thought Marcus was a patient, and that he wasn't a death. Or maybe I just read that wrong.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: I thought Marcus was a patient, and that he wasn't a death. Or maybe I just read that wrong.



OOC: He was a patient 1st gen. But he was kidnapped and now he's a death.


----------



## The Villianess

Griffin: He pulled his special knife from his pocket and set it down on the ground. He slipped back into the trees and waited for Ember to come find it. She would know who it belonged to. 

Ember: Ember had found a few trees and was looking for a clearing to make her own fire. She suddenly came across a knife with a black handle and a name engraved on the blade. She knelt down to see what it was.

Griffin: He watched his student with cold eyes. His mouth corners twitched as she picked it up, waiting for her to recognize it. 

Ember: Ember dropped it the second she touched it. Ember felt a chill run down her spine, reading the engraving a few times to make sure it was true. 

Griffin: She'd found it. 

Ember: The engraving said _Griffin S._ on it, and she blinked to wish it away. Her thoughts reeled for a minute, realizing that he was here, and he had placed this as a way to let her know. Griffin was giving her a sporting chance before he came after her.

Griffin: While his student focused on his most prized possession, he'd slipped away under the cover of the trees. It was all part of the hunt, all part of the game, a game that he intended to win. Ember was in for a real treat.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He climbed out of the tent and ran into the forest. He didn't stop until he was sure no one was around. He fell to his knees and started shrieking. This is why the other deaths thought he was a patient! He had been once! "Aaaaah!" he screamed, "Aaaaaaa-" he felt a pain in his neck. He looked down and saw a knife sticking through it. He fell to the ground and fell unconscious.
> 
> Angela: "Weak excuse for a death." She cackled then disappeared.



Brittany: "Ciel, did you hear that?" she asked. His shirt was soaked so she decided to wring it out the best she could still on her body.


----------



## Doodle98

David: He was sitting with Gwen, holding her hand.


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Ciel, did you hear that?" she asked. His shirt was soaked so she decided to wring it out the best she could still on her body.



Mei: She heard the scream, a small smile crossing her lips. "Angela, he cannot die....maybe with a little torture he'll give in, but we cannot die." She murmured quietly, throwing another knife at the tree.

Ciel: "Marcus!" He got out of the lake. "Quick, follow me!" He ordered, running towards Marcus.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Mei: She heard the scream, a small smile crossing her lips. "Angela, he cannot die....maybe with a little torture he'll give in, but we cannot die." She murmured quietly, throwing another knife at the tree.
> 
> Ciel: "Marcus!" He got out of the lake. "Quick, follow me!" He ordered, running towards Marcus.



Brittany: She ran after Ciel


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She heard the scream, a small smile crossing her lips. "Angela, he cannot die....maybe with a little torture he'll give in, but we cannot die." She murmured quietly, throwing another knife at the tree.  Ciel: "Marcus!" He got out of the lake. "Quick, follow me!" He ordered, running towards Marcus.



Angela: "I know, but he can feel pain. This is going to be fun..."


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: She started to chuckle softly, then it grew into a loud laugh. A wicked smile appeared on her face, as she spun and hit the tree with three knives at a time. "I want to see this crumble into dust. I want to see their bones rot. I want victory." She smirked.

Ciel: he found Marcus. His eyes were wide. He picked up the male and carried him back to camp. "Marcus is hurt! Get out all of the first aid we have!" He demanded.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She started to chuckle softly, then it grew into a loud laugh. A wicked smile appeared on her face, as she spun and hit the tree with three knives at a time. "I want to see this crumble into dust. I want to see their bones rot. I want victory." She smirked.  Ciel: he found Marcus. His eyes were wide. He picked up the male and carried him back to camp. "Marcus is hurt! Get out all of the first aid we have!" He demanded.



Angela: She chuckled. "He's going to wish he could die..."

Marcus: Blood ran from his mouth.

David: "We-we have to get the knife out of his neck."

Maka: "Oh my." Tears filled her eyes.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Mei: She started to chuckle softly, then it grew into a loud laugh. A wicked smile appeared on her face, as she spun and hit the tree with three knives at a time. "I want to see this crumble into dust. I want to see their bones rot. I want victory." She smirked.
> 
> Ciel: he found Marcus. His eyes were wide. He picked up the male and carried him back to camp. "Marcus is hurt! Get out all of the first aid we have!" He demanded.



Brittany: She ran around camp gathering the first aid. "Here," she said handing them to Ciel "anything else?"


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: His eyes opened and he started screaming(-ish, as his vocal cords had been cut), and clawing at his neck. Tears poured down his face.


----------



## maps823

Chelsea: She gasped seeing Marcus "He was right...we're all going to die here." she said to herself


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She gasped seeing Marcus "He was right...we're all going to die here." she said to herself



David: He put a hand on her shoulder.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He put a hand on her shoulder.



Chelsea: She looked up at him "I can't die here, David."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She looked up at him "I can't die here, David."



David: "We'll find a way out. Don't worry." And once they did, he would die...


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "We'll find a way out. Don't worry." And once they did, he would die...



Chelsea: "Thanks, there's nothing I love more than false hope!" she said sarcastically and then smiled "But really thank you, I'm glad someone still has hope." she said genuinely


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Thanks, there's nothing I love more than false hope!" she said sarcastically and then smiled "But really thank you, I'm glad someone still has hope." she said genuinely



David: He smiled, but it soon faded.

Marcus: Since no one else would he grabbed at the knife in his neck and pulled it out. He screamed in pain.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: I just wanted to let you guys know, so that you don't think Griffin is cheating the system or anything, he doesn't remember as much as I made it appear. (Mistake on my part.) The only things Griffin remembers is that he trained Ember and that he works for her father, anything else he remembers will flood back to him like it does with everyone else there.
Ember's the same way. She is a victim of PTSD, and she knows who Griffin is, but she doesn't know why they're here or where they are or anything like that.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember picked up the firewood she had gotten and moved into a clearing. The threat Griffin at left could only mean that she and him were both here. She flashed back to when he had almost killed her in "training" and told her that she was weak. Ember hated being diagnosed with PTSD, because it just reminded her even more that she wasn't ever going to get over it. The wood was all piled up now, and she could hear her stomach growling. She was hungry. She didn't know what to do other than to go look for food, but she wasn't ready to face her trainer yet.


----------



## The Villianess

Griffin: Griffin was waiting near the closest water to Ember's "camp."

Ember: Ember used Griffin's knife to make the foundation for a bow with her firewood.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He smiled, but it soon faded.
> 
> Marcus: Since no one else would he grabbed at the knife in his neck and pulled it out. He screamed in pain.



Brittany: "Oh my gosh!" she shrieked seeing Marcus pull out the knife "Ciel, are you waiting for him to stitch himself up too!?!"


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Oh my gosh!" she shrieked seeing Marcus pull out the knife "Ciel, are you waiting for him to stitch himself up too!?!"



Ciel: He smacked Marcus across the face. "Calm down! I've got to stitch you up. It's a pain to work on a wriggling patient!" He yelled, starting to work on his neck. He heard Brittany's words and growled quietly. "Just shut up!" He hissed. "Just shut up so I can fix him...I don't want him to die." He murmured.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He smacked Marcus across the face. "Calm down! I've got to stitch you up. It's a pain to work on a wriggling patient!" He yelled, starting to work on his neck. He heard Brittany's words and growled quietly. "Just shut up!" He hissed. "Just shut up so I can fix him...I don't want him to die." He murmured.



Marcus: He coughed blood. He watched Ciel. It meant a lot to him that he didn't want him to die, even though he couldn't die. He tried not to move. There was now a bright red handprint on his face from where Ciel slapped him. Tears ran down his face as he whimpered hoarsely and quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

Maka: She grabbed onto Jet's arm, she was terrified.


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: "Don't worry, Maka..." he murmured, putting an arm around her.

Ciel: After a few minutes, he finished stitching Marcus up. "Don't whip around. You'll heal soon enough." He remarked, knowing deaths healed quickly.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Don't worry, Maka..." he murmured, putting an arm around her.  Ciel: After a few minutes, he finished stitching Marcus up. "Don't whip around. You'll heal soon enough." He remarked, knowing deaths healed quickly.



Maka: She put her head on his shoulder. She felt bad knowing that he didn't love her, but would kiss her. It confused her. She didn't know what to do...

Marcus: He was taking shaky breaths. His eyes became glazed over, and he eventually fell unconscious. He was in so much pain.  

Angela: She watched from the trees. Maybe Ciel had to learn a lesson too...


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Jet: "Don't worry, Maka..." he murmured, putting an arm around her.
> 
> Ciel: After a few minutes, he finished stitching Marcus up. "Don't whip around. You'll heal soon enough." He remarked, knowing deaths healed quickly.



Brittany: "Well, I guess I'll go climb that tree now..."


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: He laid, unconscious, in the dirt.

David: He bent over and picked up the bloody boy. "Let's make a medical tent." He chose a white tent and went in it, placing him down on a sleeping bag.

Trent: He watched the scene unfold. He was shaking.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He sighed and looked at Marcus. "Be careful, you twit." He hissed to Marcus before walking away with Brittany.

Jet: He sighed softly and helped out with making a medical tent.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He laid, unconscious, in the dirt.
> 
> David: He bent over and picked up the bloody boy. "Let's make a medical tent." He chose a white tent and went in it, placing him down on a sleeping bag.
> 
> Trent: He watched the scene unfold. He was shaking.



Chelsea: She walked over to Trent. He reminded her so much of her brother. "It's going to be okay. Marcus is okay." she said draping an arm around him


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He sighed and looked at Marcus. "Be careful, you twit." He hissed to Marcus before walking away with Brittany.  Jet: He sighed softly and helped out with making a medical tent.



David: He frowned.

Maka: "Jet," she whispered, "why will you kiss me but not say you love me? I don't understand."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He sighed and looked at Marcus. "Be careful, you twit." He hissed to Marcus before walking away with Brittany.
> 
> Jet: He sighed softly and helped out with making a medical tent.



Brittany: "Well you're quiet the hero." she said


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She walked over to Trent. He reminded her so much of her brother. "It's going to be okay. Marcus is okay." she said draping an arm around him



Trent: "I-I-" he buried his head into her shoulder and cried.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I-I-" he buried his head into her shoulder and cried.



Chelsea: "Shh...shh...it's okay. Everything's going to be okay...I'll protect you..." she whispered hugging him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Shh...shh...it's okay. Everything's going to be okay...I'll protect you..." she whispered hugging him



Trent: "Don't let them take me again!" he sobbed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Don't let them take me again!" he sobbed.



Chelsea: "I won't...I won't...I promise you. I won't let anything happen to you." she said a few of her own tears spilling out. She wouldn't let anything happen to Trent, no matter what.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I won't...I won't...I promise you. I won't let anything happen to you." she said a few of her own tears spilling out. She wouldn't let anything happen to Trent, no matter what.



Trent: "They-they took me away before. They made me do bad things. I-I can't take it." He looked up at Chelsea. "Why are you crying too?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "They-they took me away before. They made me do bad things. I-I can't take it." He looked up at Chelsea. "Why are you crying too?"



Chelsea: "Remember when I told you I had a brother?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Remember when I told you I had a brother?"



Trent: He nodded.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "I'm not the hero. I have never and will never be the hero." He spoke softly.

Jet: He sighed. "You don't understand how my thought process works, do you? You're a pretty girl, and I'm able to kiss you. You don't have to be in love to kiss somebody. And I still can't process this place. I died. I hung a rope around my neck in hopes to never see the light again. I didn't want to live. I didn't want to do anything! And now that I meet somebody like you, after I've died, you can't be real! None of this is real. I don't want to risk having the best thing in my life be nothing more than a schizophrenic vision. I don't care how hard you try to convince me of your existence. The voices in my head have done that countless times. I can't trust anything." He fumed.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I'm not the hero. I have never and will never be the hero." He spoke softly.  Jet: He sighed. "You don't understand how my thought process works, do you? You're a pretty girl, and I'm able to kiss you. You don't have to be in love to kiss somebody. And I still can't process this place. I died. I hung a rope around my neck in hopes to never see the light again. I didn't want to live. I didn't want to do anything! And now that I meet somebody like you, after I've died, you can't be real! None of this is real. I don't want to risk having the best thing in my life be nothing more than a schizophrenic vision. I don't care how hard you try to convince me of your existence. The voices in my head have done that countless times. I can't trust anything." He fumed.



Maka: She took a step back. "J-Jet..." She ran away, crying. This wasn't fair. She ran to the lake. She sighed and stripped down and jumped into the cold water. She needed to get away. She went under the waterfall and tried to clear her head. She needed to give up on him. He wouldn't ever love her. She decided she should just stay away from him.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nodded.



Chelsea: "Well you remind me a lot of him, and I'll always protect him. And now I'm going to protect you." she smiled wiping away his tears with her hand



danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I'm not the hero. I have never and will never be the hero." He spoke softly.
> 
> Jet: He sighed. "You don't understand how my thought process works, do you? You're a pretty girl, and I'm able to kiss you. You don't have to be in love to kiss somebody. And I still can't process this place. I died. I hung a rope around my neck in hopes to never see the light again. I didn't want to live. I didn't want to do anything! And now that I meet somebody like you, after I've died, you can't be real! None of this is real. I don't want to risk having the best thing in my life be nothing more than a schizophrenic vision. I don't care how hard you try to convince me of your existence. The voices in my head have done that countless times. I can't trust anything." He fumed.



Brittany: "Oh come on, you saved Jet and you saved Marcus. I think that makes you officially a hero." she smiled "Now are you going to show me how to climb one of these things or not?" she said nodding to a tree


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well you remind me a lot of him, and I'll always protect him. And now I'm going to protect you." she smiled wiping away his tears with her hand  Brittany: "Oh come on, you saved Jet and you saved Marcus. I think that makes you officially a hero." she smiled "Now are you going to show me how to climb on of these things or not?" she said nodding to a tree



Trent: He smiled. "I've never had a big sister before. W-what about when we get home? If we do, at least,"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled. "I've never had a big sister before. W-what about when we get home? If we do, at least,"



Chelsea: "Well, I'll beat those bad guys up of course!" she laughed "And you can meet my brother too!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well, I'll beat those bad guys up of course!" she laughed "And you can meet my brother too!"



Trent: He started to sob. "You're so nice, Chelsea." He put his head back against her shoulder.


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: Chelsea is so sweet.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He started to sob. "You're so nice, Chelsea." He put his head back against her shoulder.





Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Chelsea is so sweet.



Chelsea: "What are you crying for now, silly?" she asked wiping away tears with her sleeve now. 

OOC:


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What are you crying for now, silly?" she asked wiping away tears with her sleeve now.  OOC:



Trent: "No one has ever been this nice to me."


----------



## maps823

OOC: GRR! It says you posted but I can't see it


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "No one has ever been this nice to me."



OOC: Oh yeah it showed up now!

Chelsea: She smiled "Well get used to it kid. You're my honorary brother now!" she said hugging him a little too tightly


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: He sighed. "She didn't even pay attention. Did I not say she was the best thing in my life? Even the visions and voices would have pointed that out..." He walked away with his hands in his pockets. 

Ciel: He laughed. "It's not difficult. Just place your hands and feet where they won't slide and pull yourself into the tree." He smiled.

Darby: She followed Jet from a distance. She then snuck up and jumped on his back. "I'm siding with you."

Jet: His eyes widened at the girl. "D-darby, what are you doing?" He asked.

Darby: "As I said, I'm siding with you. Although I am a girl, some of them tend to get too hormonal and whiny sometimes...Maka wasn't being too hormonal and whiny, but you have a point. If you have grown up as a schizo for your whole life, you've been treated differently. I'm sure you believed somebody very close to you was real, but turned out to only exist in your head. I really don't know what I am. I could be a vision, I could be real. I dunno. I died. But I still wanna side with you." She smiled

Ooc: Darby's always so perky and upbeat...hmm...my girls are both alone. Why does this happen EVERY time? =_=


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He sighed. "She didn't even pay attention. Did I not say she was the best thing in my life? Even the visions and voices would have pointed that out..." He walked away with his hands in his pockets.
> 
> Ciel: He laughed. "It's not difficult. Just place your hands and feet where they won't slide and pull yourself into the tree." He smiled.
> 
> Darby: She followed Jet from a distance. She then snuck up and jumped on his back. "I'm siding with you."
> 
> Jet: His eyes widened at the girl. "D-darby, what are you doing?" He asked.
> 
> Darby: "As I said, I'm siding with you. Although I am a girl, some of them tend to get too hormonal and whiny sometimes...Maka wasn't being too hormonal and whiny, but you have a point. If you have grown up as a schizo for your whole life, you've been treated differently. I'm sure you believed somebody very close to you was real, but turned out to only exist in your head. I really don't know what I am. I could be a vision, I could be real. I dunno. I died. But I still wanna side with you." She smiled
> 
> Ooc: Darby's always so perky and upbeat...hmm...my girls are both alone. Why does this happen EVERY time? =_=



Brittany: "Uh...Okay, here goes nothing..." she said putting her foot on a knot in the tree and then pulling herself up using a nearby branch.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC: Oh yeah it showed up now!  Chelsea: She smiled "Well get used to it kid. You're my honorary brother now!" she said hugging him a little too tightly



Trent: "Gak! P-please be a bit gentler."


----------



## Doodle98

Maka: She swam in the cool water. She thought this place was so beautiful. She dove underwater with her eyes open. The water was surprisingly clear. She tried to forget about Jet. It wasn't fair. She knew she was real. Right...?


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Uh...Okay, here goes nothing..." she said putting her foot on a knot in the tree and then pulling herself up using a nearby branch.



Ciel: He walked to a different tree and started to climb with ease. He stood at a top branch. "You're doing good. If you try to fake a fall, or actually fall, you will not be forgived." He chuckled.

Darby: "Well, enough of piggybacking you because I'm too lazy to walk. See ya!" She jumped off and walked in Maka's direction. "Hi Maka!" She smiled.

Ooc- I really feel bad for Mei and Darby...cause Mei is actually sweet, but acts like those around her(hence evil-ing more around Angela, Ciel and Marcus). And Darby's always upbeat and kind, but nobody other than Mei considers her as a friend.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He walked to a different tree and started to climb with ease. He stood at a top branch. "You're doing good. If you try to fake a fall, or actually fall, you will not be forgived." He chuckled.  Darby: "Well, enough of piggybacking you because I'm too lazy to walk. See ya!" She jumped off and walked in Maka's direction. "Hi Maka!" She smiled.  Ooc- I really feel bad for Mei and Darby...cause Mei is actually sweet, but acts like those around her(hence evil-ing more around Angela, Ciel and Marcus). And Darby's always upbeat and kind, but nobody other than Mei considers her as a friend.



Maka: She screamed and covered herself. "Darby! I-I'm indecent!" She lowered herself into the water so she was covered up. "Wh-what's up?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She screamed and covered herself. "Darby! I-I'm indecent!" She lowered herself into the water so she was covered up. "Wh-what's up?"



Darby: "I don't care if you're naked. We're girls." She sighed. "So, you got into a little fight, I see?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Darby: "I don't care if you're naked. We're girls." She sighed. "So, you got into a little fight, I see?"



Maka: "It's just not fair. I am real. As real as this place is, at least. And he led me on. I just shouldn't even speak to him again. It hurts." She swam up to her.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "It's just not fair. I am real. As real as this place is, at least. And he led me on. I just shouldn't even speak to him again. It hurts." She swam up to her.



Darby: "Us girls are a complicated being. Boys are rather simplistic. They see somebody they believe to be pretty—they wanna make out. And just imagine it if you were him. He said you were the best thing in his life. He doesn't want to take any chances...even though both of you could be imaginary, just a fragment of a memory of a nightmare, he just doesn't understand he needs to take you while he can. He's confused." She said, sitting on the ground.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Darby: "Us girls are a complicated being. Boys are rather simplistic. They see somebody they believe to be pretty—they wanna make out. And just imagine it if you were him. He said you were the best thing in his life. He doesn't want to take any chances...even though both of you could be imaginary, just a fragment of a memory of a nightmare, he just doesn't understand he needs to take you while he can. He's confused." She said, sitting on the ground.



Maka: "It's just not fair! Why does this have to happen? I am real!"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "It's just not fair! Why does this have to happen? I am real!"



Darby: She sighed and stood again. "He's a schizo! He was treated like a freak for all of his life, so when somebody comes along that doesn't treat him as if he's crazy, he assumes it must be a vision. Just get that into your mind." She walked away, brushing her bangs back with her hand. Even Darby could understand that much. She knew that she drowned. She only knew that she drowned. Not a clue why or how, but she had basic understanding, at least.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Darby: She sighed and stood again. "He's a schizo! He was treated like a freak for all of his life, so when somebody comes along that doesn't treat him as if he's crazy, he assumes it must be a vision. Just get that into your mind." She walked away, brushing her bangs back with her hand. Even Darby could understand that much. She knew that she drowned. She only knew that she drowned. Not a clue why or how, but she had basic understanding, at least.



Maka: She turned and went under the waterfall. She did understand it. She just wished it wasn't true. She started to cry.

David: "Maka."

Maka: She jumped. "What?!"

David: "Don't be mad at him. He's just confused."

Maka: "I just-I just wish that-"

David: "We don't always get what we wish for. I'd like to get married, have kids, and grow old with Gwendolyn, but I can't. When we get home I'm going to die. So just think of it that way. You're more fortunate than I am."

Maka: She sighed. Everyone seemed to be against her.


----------



## danibryan819

Darby: She walked away, and found Mei near trees. She was throwing knives into them. "What'cha doin?"

Mei: "Throwing knives." She said bluntly.

Darby: "Cool!" She smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

Angela: She entered the medical tent because no one was standing guard. She reopened Marcus's stitches, cut his shirt off, and carved 'you have been warned' into his chest. She slipped off, unnoticed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Gak! P-please be a bit gentler."



Chelsea: she smiled at him "Sorry." she said letting go of him


			
				danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He walked to a different tree and started to climb with ease. He stood at a top branch. "You're doing good. If you try to fake a fall, or actually fall, you will not be forgived." He chuckled.
> 
> Darby: "Well, enough of piggybacking you because I'm too lazy to walk. See ya!" She jumped off and walked in Maka's direction. "Hi Maka!" She smiled.
> 
> Ooc- I really feel bad for Mei and Darby...cause Mei is actually sweet, but acts like those around her(hence evil-ing more around Angela, Ciel and Marcus). And Darby's always upbeat and kind, but nobody other than Mei considers her as a friend.



Brittany: "Oof!" she plopped down on a branch not nearly as high as Ciel was but it was high enough for her "You make me look absolutely pathetic." she laughed seeing how easily he climbed that tree


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled at him "Sorry." she said letting go of him  Brittany: "Oof!" she plopped down on a branch not nearly as high as Ciel was but it was high enough for her "You make me look absolutely pathetic." she laughed seeing how easily he climbed that tree



Trent: "That's okay. I'm gonna go check on Marcus." He walked to the medicine tent. He started shrieking seeing Marcus.


----------



## maps823

Nate: He woke up and took in his surroundings. He looked down at his arms and legs seeing that they were no longer bruised. This was really weird...where was he? He walked around for a little bit and then stumbled upon what looked like a camp.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: He woke up and took in his surroundings. He looked down at his arms and legs seeing that they were no longer bruised. This was really weird...where was he? He walked around for a little bit and then stumbled upon what looked like a camp.



David: "Hello...?"

Maka: Once David had gone she got out and got dressed. She wasn't sure if she should talk to Jet. She decided against it. Not for a while, at least.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "That's okay. I'm gonna go check on Marcus." He walked to the medicine tent. He started shrieking seeing Marcus.



Chelsea:She ran over to the tent and screamed herself. She enveloped Trent into a hug holding his head so he couldn't see Marcus


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea:She ran over to the tent and screamed herself. She enveloped Trent into a hug holding his head so he couldn't see Marcus



Trent: He buried his head into her chest. "Oh my god. Oh my god."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "Hello...?"
> 
> Maka: Once David had gone she got out and got dressed. She wasn't sure if she should talk to Jet. She decided against it. Not for a while, at least.



Nate: "Uh, hi I'm Nate."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He buried his head into her chest. "Oh my god. Oh my god."



Chelsea: "Shh...it's going to be okay...we need to find Ciel."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Uh, hi I'm Nate."



David: "I'm David. David Grace. You just wake up?"

Trent: He cried. "This can't be happening. I don't want to die again."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "I'm David. David Grace. You just wake up?"
> 
> Trent: He cried. "This can't be happening. I don't want to die again."



Nate: "Um, yeah I guess so. Where am I?"

Chelsea: "You're not going to die. I promise." she said holding him she stuck her head out of the tent and yelled "Hey! Someone needs to go find Ciel, Marcus is hurt again."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Um, yeah I guess so. Where am I?"  Chelsea: "You're not going to die. I promise." she said holding him she stuck her head out of the tent and yelled "Hey! Someone needs to go find Ciel, Marcus is hurt again."



Trent: "O-okay."  

David: "We're not totally sure. We're just trying to survive."

Maka: "I'll go get Ciel!" She dashed over to Ciel. "Marcus is hurt again."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "O-okay."
> 
> David: "We're not totally sure. We're just trying to survive."
> 
> Maka: "I'll go get Ciel!" She dashed over to Ciel. "Marcus is hurt again."



Chelsea: "Let's go by that tree over there, so we can be out of Ciel's way."

Nate: "Well does this place have food?"

Brittany: She quickly climbed down to tree, scraping her leg during the process.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Let's go by that tree over there, so we can be out of Ciel's way."  Nate: "Well does this place have food?"  Brittany: She quickly climbed down to tree, scraping her leg during the process.



David: "We have a little bit of plants, berries, and a few granola bars, but we haven't been hunting yet.

Trent: "Okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "We have a little bit of plants, berries, and a few granola bars, but we haven't been hunting yet.
> 
> Trent: "Okay."



Nate: "Well it doesn't seem like to bad of a place then." he smiled

Chelsea: She sat down with Trent, her back against the tree.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well it doesn't seem like to bad of a place then." he smiled  Chelsea: She sat down with Trent, her back against the tree.



David: "I guess not."

Trent: He snuggled in her arms. "Thank you for being my sister."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I guess not."
> 
> Trent: He snuggled in her arms. "Thank you for being my sister."



Nate: "So, how many people are here?"

Chelsea: "You're welcome."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "So, how many people are here?"  Chelsea: "You're welcome."



David: "Quite a few."

Trent: He smiled.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Quite a few."
> 
> Trent: He smiled.



Nate: "What's going on over there?" he asked pointing to the white medical tent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "What's going on over there?" he asked pointing to the white medical tent



David: "People seem to be trying to kill us, so we're trying to save one of our friends."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "People seem to be trying to kill us, so we're trying to save one of our friends."



Nate: "Kill you?!? Maybe this place isn't as nice as I thought."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Kill you?!? Maybe this place isn't as nice as I thought."



David: "Yeah... Be careful."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Yeah... Be careful."



Nate: "Thanks. You too." he said walking over to the camp


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Damn..." he murmured, jumping down the tree. "How many times do I have to save people? It gets boring after a while..." he hissed, running to Marcus. "Everybody. Get out...NOW!" He commanded.

Mei: She heard a few yells and looked at Darby. "Hop on." She said.

Darby: She jumped on Mei's back as she ran to camp.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Damn..." he murmured, jumping down the tree. "How many times do I have to save people? It gets boring after a while..." he hissed, running to Marcus. "Everybody. Get out...NOW!" He commanded.  Mei: She heard a few yells and looked at Darby. "Hop on." She said.  Darby: She jumped on Mei's back as she ran to camp.



Marcus: He was still unconscious, gasping for air, trying to hold on.

Trent: He took deep breaths and tried not to cry.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Damn..." he murmured, jumping down the tree. "How many times do I have to save people? It gets boring after a while..." he hissed, running to Marcus. "Everybody. Get out...NOW!" He commanded.
> 
> Mei: She heard a few yells and looked at Darby. "Hop on." She said.
> 
> Darby: She jumped on Mei's back as she ran to camp.



Nate: He figured now probably wasn't the best time to introduce himself so he just stood back

Brittany: The scrape on her leg was pretty long maybe 6 inches, but it'd be fine by the next day. She decided to go to the river and wash it out, back at camp she realized she was still wearing Ciel's shirt. She felt bad, he kept having to go help people and he wasn't even wearing a shirt, so she went and got him a new one.


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Nate: He figured now probably wasn't the best time to introduce himself so he just stood back
> 
> Brittany: The scrape on her leg was pretty long maybe 6 inches, but it'd be fine by the next day. She decided to go to the river and wash it out, back at camp she realized she was still wearing Ciel's shirt. She felt bad, he kept having to go help people and he wasn't even wearing a shirt, so she went and got him a new one.



Ciel: He looked to Brittany and grabbed the shirt. "I said, everybody. Get out of this tent." He instructed. When she left, he spoke to Marcus. "If I kill you, you're just reappear where you died. Would you rather option one, or option two- be injured and unable to do anything." He held out his hands, showing one and two.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked to Brittany and grabbed the shirt. "I said, everybody. Get out of this tent." He instructed. When she left, he spoke to Marcus. "If I kill you, you're just reappear where you died. Would you rather option one, or option two- be injured and unable to do anything." He held out his hands, showing one and two.



Marcus: He gently reached up and touched his one hand. He had fear in his eyes.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He looked to Brittany and grabbed the shirt. "I said, everybody. Get out of this tent." He instructed. When she left, he spoke to Marcus. "If I kill you, you're just reappear where you died. Would you rather option one, or option two- be injured and unable to do anything." He held out his hands, showing one and two.



Brittany: After leaving the tent she climbed up in a tree.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He was still unconscious, gasping for air, trying to hold on.
> 
> Trent: He took deep breaths and tried not to cry.



Chelsea: She continued to hold him. She knew he was trying not to cry, poor kid he was so young and scared, he didn't deserve this. "You wanna take a walk?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She continued to hold him. She knew he was trying not to cry, poor kid he was so young and scared, he didn't deserve this. "You wanna take a walk?"



Trent: "Mhm." He grabbed onto her hand.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Mhm." He grabbed onto her hand.



Chelsea: She held his hand as they walked "So what do you wanna do? We could go swimming or climb a tree or look for rocks or have a sword fight or...."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Mhm." He grabbed onto her hand.



Chelsea: She held his hand as they walked "So what do you wanna do? We could go swimming or climb a tree or look for rocks or have a sword fight or...."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She held his hand as they walked "So what do you wanna do? We could go swimming or climb a tree or look for rocks or have a sword fight or...."



Trent: "I just want to walk. Listen to the forest. I'm too scared to do anything."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I just want to walk. Listen to the forest. I'm too scared to do anything."



Chelsea: "Okay, sounds good to me."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, sounds good to me."



Trent: He nodded. He closed his eyes. "The birds sound happy."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nodded. He closed his eyes. "The birds sound happy."



Chelsea: She smiled "Yeah, they do. Look, there's a nest up there!" she said pointing into a tree


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She smiled "Yeah, they do. Look, there's a nest up there!" she said pointing into a tree



Trent: "I feel like I'm a bird. But caged." He climbed the tree and looked at the nest. There were eggs. "Don't let them take the eggs away and eat them. There are babies in there."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I feel like I'm a bird. But caged." He climbed the tree and looked at the nest. There were eggs. "Don't let them take the eggs away and eat them. There are babies in there."



Chelsea: She climbed up into the tree with him "We won't.We'll protect them, just like I'm protecting you, we can check on them every day until they hatch." she smiled but then frowned "Why do you feel like you're in a cage?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She climbed up into the tree with him "We won't.We'll protect them, just like I'm protecting you, we can check on them every day until they hatch." she smiled but then frowned "Why do you feel like you're in a cage?"



Trent: "I was kidnapped. I'm not free, and I doubt I'll ever be free."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I was kidnapped. I'm not free, and I doubt I'll ever be free."



Chelsea: "Well right now you look pretty free. And I wasn't kidding when I said I'll beat those bad guys up when we get out of here, I will."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well right now you look pretty free. And I wasn't kidding when I said I'll beat those bad guys up when we get out of here, I will."



Trent: "People are trying to kill us. No one can be free." He sighed. "They made me smoke. And they made me-" he shuddered. "I can't say,"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "People are trying to kill us. No one can be free." He sighed. "They made me smoke. And they made me-" he shuddered. "I can't say,"



Chelsea: She sighed. Poor kid she couldn't even imagine what he had been through. "Look at these eggs, Trent. Right now there are little baby birds inside, they're trapped, but one day soon they're going to break out of their shells and they're going to be free. And animals are probably trying to kill them right now, too. We could kill them right now, Trent. They're trapped, cagged, vulnerable and they couldn't stop us if we tried to hurt them, but we aren't going to hurt them. They are just like us, and some day hopefully soon someone will be looking at us, cagged and vulnerable, and they will act like we did to this birds, they are going to help us. And once they help us we can break out of our shell and we'll be free."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She sighed. Poor kid she couldn't even imagine what he had been through. "Look at these eggs, Trent. Right now there are little baby birds inside, they're trapped, but one day soon they're going to break out of their shells and they're going to be free. And animals are probably trying to kill them right now, too. We could kill them right now, Trent. They're trapped, cagged, vulnerable and they couldn't stop us if we tried to hurt them, but we aren't going to hurt them. They are just like us, and some day hopefully soon someone will be looking at us, cagged and vulnerable, and they will act like we did to this birds, they are going to help us. And once they help us we can break out of our shell and we'll be free."



Trent: Tears ran down his face. "Wow. I-I think we should get to know each other if we're going to be siblings. You can ask a question as we can both answer, okay?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: Tears ran down his face. "Wow. I-I think we should get to know each other if we're going to be siblings. You can ask a question as we can both answer, okay?"



Chelsea: She smiled wiping up his tears with her shirt again "Okay, but if you keep crying like this my shirt will be soaked." she laughed "Uh, what's your favorite food?" she asked


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She smiled wiping up his tears with her shirt again "Okay, but if you keep crying like this my shirt will be soaked." she laughed "Uh, what's your favorite food?" she asked



Trent: "Sorry. I like... Cotton candy."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Sorry. I like... Cotton candy."



Chelsea: "My favorite food would have to be...Eggs!" she laughed looking down at the nest "Okay, I'm kidding. My favorite food is pancakes."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "My favorite food would have to be...Eggs!" she laughed looking down at the nest "Okay, I'm kidding. My favorite food is pancakes."



Trent: He chuckled. "I like pancakes."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He chuckled. "I like pancakes."



Chelsea: "So what's your favorite color cotton candy? I think blue cotton candy is the best!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "So what's your favorite color cotton candy? I think blue cotton candy is the best!"



Trent: He blushed. "I know it's girly but I like pink."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed. "I know it's girly but I like pink."



Chelsea: She laughed "That's funny, pink is Ben's favorite too! He says only real men eat the pink cotton candy. Do you have any siblings?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She laughed "That's funny, pink is Ben's favorite too! He says only real men eat the pink cotton candy. Do you have any siblings?"



Trent: "I don't think so..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I don't think so..."



Chelsea: "You don't think so?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You don't think so?"



Trent: "I don't remember all of my past. And that gang had me for a while. I forgot some things... But I don't remember having any siblings."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I don't remember all of my past. And that gang had me for a while. I forgot some things... But I don't remember having any siblings."



Chelsea: "Oh okay. Yeah, I don't remember everything either but I do remember Ben and my mom, and I figure they're probably the most important things. What's your favorite color?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh okay. Yeah, I don't remember everything either but I do remember Ben and my mom, and I figure they're probably the most important things. What's your favorite color?"



Trent: "Blue. Like the sky."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Blue. Like the sky."



Chelsea: "I like green, like this leaf." she smiled plucking a leaf off of the tree and placing it on his head "I like your hat." she gigled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I like green, like this leaf." she smiled plucking a leaf off of the tree and placing it on his head "I like your hat." she gigled



Trent: He laughed. "Thanks."

David: He sat next to Gwendolyn and took her hand. "I was the first person you saw. I want you to be the last person I see."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He laughed. "Thanks."
> 
> David: He sat next to Gwendolyn and took her hand. "I was the first person you saw. I want you to be the last person I see."



Chelsea: She plucked off another leaf and placed it on her own head "There, now we match." she giggled but then turned serious "Okay, now for this next question you have to be completely honest with me, you think you can do that?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She plucked off another leaf and placed it on her own head "There, now we match." she giggled but then turned serious "Okay, now for this next question you have to be completely honest with me, you think you can do that?"



Trent: He nodded.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nodded.



Chelsea: She smiled "Does this leaf make me look fat?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She smiled "Does this leaf make me look fat?"



Trent: he smiled back. "That leaf makes you look absolutely beautiful. The green makes your eyes pop."


----------



## Doodle98

Glitching


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: he smiled back. "That leaf makes you look absolutely beautiful. The green makes your eyes pop."



Chelsea: She smiled at him "Oh you are too kind! Ben would have told me I looked like a hippo! You better rub off on him when we get home." she smiled "You wanna ask some questions now?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She smiled at him "Oh you are too kind! Ben would have told me I looked like a hippo! You better rub off on him when we get home." she smiled "You wanna ask some questions now?"



Trent: "Have you ever kissed a boy?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Have you ever kissed a boy?"



Chelsea: She blushed "Maybe I should ask the questions again," she laughed "but yeah I've kissed a few boys."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She blushed "Maybe I should ask the questions again," she laughed "but yeah I've kissed a few boys."



Trent: "Oh. Me too. You can ask the questions."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She blushed "Maybe I should ask the questions again," she laughed "but yeah I've kissed a few boys."



Trent: "Oh. Me too. You can ask the questions."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Oh. Me too. You can ask the questions."



Chelsea: "You've kissed boys?" she asked


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You've kissed boys?" she asked



Trent: He blushed. "O-only because they made me. That horrid gang. Please don't tell anyone."


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: Trent is such a sweetie, I feel bad for giving him this history.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed. "O-only because they made me. That horrid gang. Please don't tell anyone."



Chelsea: She pulled him into her lap and hugged him "I am so sorry, Trent. I am so, so sorry." her eyes started to water "I promise I won't tell anyone. You can ask questions again if you want."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She pulled him into her lap and hugged him "I am so sorry, Trent. I am so, so sorry." her eyes started to water "I promise I won't tell anyone. You can ask questions again if you want."



Trent: "It's okay. Please don't cry. I'm alright, see?" He smiled. "You can ask questions. I don't mind."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Trent is such a sweetie, I feel bad for giving him this history.



OOC: you should feel bad poor Trent he really is sweet


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC: you should feel bad poor Trent he really is sweet



OOC: I do. But once they get back the cutie patootie'll have his revenge.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "It's okay. Please don't cry. I'm alright, see?" He smiled. "You can ask questions. I don't mind."



Chelsea: She smiled down at him "I'm glad you're my brother Trent. So what are your hobbies? Ya know besides eating cotton candy." she laughed


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I do. But once they get back the cutie patootie'll have his revenge.



OOC: Yeah! Go Trent!


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She smiled down at him "I'm glad you're my brother Trent. So what are your hobbies? Ya know besides eating cotton candy." she laughed



Trent: "I like to draw and write poetry." He paused. "You are?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I like to draw and write poetry." He paused. "You are?"



Chelsea: She laughed "Of course I am, Trent. I love you." she said hugging him again "That's really cool that you write poetry! I like reading and solving mysteries, one time I even stopped a robbery."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He took out his black and gold switchblade. "Don't make a sound. Actually, you may not have time to." He murmured, finishing Marcus off with the blade. He kept the tent doors shut, waiting for him to come back.


----------



## maps823

Brittany: She sat in the tree and wondered if Ciel still had her blue stone


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She laughed "Of course I am, Trent. I love you." she said hugging him again "That's really cool that you write poetry! I like reading and solving mysteries, one time I even stopped a robbery."



Trent: "Wow!" He hugged her. "I love you too."

Marcus: He closed his eyes as he bled to death. His body became limp and lifeless.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Wow!" He hugged her. "I love you too."
> 
> Marcus: He closed his eyes as he bled to death. His body became limp and lifeless.



Ciel: He put the blade away and used a towel to clean some of the blood. He was careful not to get any on his hands. "Come back, Marcus..." he murmured, holding the blue stone in his hand.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He put the blade away and used a towel to clean some of the blood. He was careful not to get any on his hands. "Come back, Marcus..." he murmured, holding the blue stone in his hand.



Marcus: The cuts on his neck and chest started bubbling. Marcus's eyes were like those of a dead fish, completely glazed over and lifeless.

Maka: she went to camp, keeping her distance from Jet.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: The cuts on his neck and chest started bubbling. Marcus's eyes were like those of a dead fish, completely glazed over and lifeless.
> 
> Maka: she went to camp, keeping her distance from Jet.



Ciel: "Hurry it up, come back, god damnit!" He hissed quietly.

Mei: She got to the camp with Darby. "Hop down." Darby did as told. Mei laughed. "You're like a loyal dog. That's interesting."

Darby: "I'm more of a cat person." She chuckled and sat next to Jet. 

Jet: "Hey, Darby." He looked over to the girl.

Darby: "She still hasn't said sorry? Bummer...I thought by now you'd be all warm and fuzzy, making out in a tent, which, by the way, are not soundproof."

Jet: "sh-shut up..."


----------



## danibryan819

My post didn't show GAH


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Hurry it up, come back, god damnit!" He hissed quietly.  Mei: She got to the camp with Darby. "Hop down." Darby did as told. Mei laughed. "You're like a loyal dog. That's interesting."  Darby: "I'm more of a cat person." She chuckled and sat next to Jet.  Jet: "Hey, Darby." He looked over to the girl.  Darby: "She still hasn't said sorry? Bummer...I thought by now you'd be all warm and fuzzy, making out in a tent, which, by the way, are not soundproof."  Jet: "sh-shut up..."



Marcus: He shrieked everything was burning. He couldn't do anything but scream and shake.

Maka: She had a stick. She was drawing things in the dirt, her lip quivering.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He shrieked everything was burning. He couldn't do anything but scream and shake.
> 
> Maka: She had a stick. She was drawing things in the dirt, her lip quivering.



Ciel: He covered Marcus's mouth. "They can hear you...Marcus, get it over with! The faster you come back, the faster we can see Lynn again." He said quietly.

Jet: "I do want to apologize, but I didn't do anything wrong. You're allowed to kiss people without loving them wholeheartedly. I mean, do you think people at kissing booths have to love each other before they kiss?" He spoke to Darby. "So, why all the random colors in your hair?

Darby: "I like it like that. When I was growing up, everything was really dull. A brother and a mother, two cats and an iguana. But once I met my friends, everything became full of life. And we all decided to skip a class and dye our hair in the girls restroom." She laughed.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He covered Marcus's mouth. "They can hear you...Marcus, get it over with! The faster you come back, the faster we can see Lynn again." He said quietly.  Jet: "I do want to apologize, but I didn't do anything wrong. You're allowed to kiss people without loving them wholeheartedly. I mean, do you think people at kissing booths have to love each other before they kiss?" He spoke to Darby. "So, why all the random colors in your hair?  Darby: "I like it like that. When I was growing up, everything was really dull. A brother and a mother, two cats and an iguana. But once I met my friends, everything became full of life. And we all decided to skip a class and dye our hair in the girls restroom." She laughed.



Marcus: He started to come back. His eyes widened. "L-Lynn," he murmured.

Maka: She looked up at Jet. She slowly walked over. "I-I'm sorry. I am so, so sorry."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He started to come back. His eyes widened. "L-Lynn," he murmured.
> 
> Maka: She looked up at Jet. She slowly walked over. "I-I'm sorry. I am so, so sorry."



Jet: He sighed, standing up. "Took you long enough." He said with a joking tone. "Apology accepted."

Ciel: "Marilyn Dakota...I mean...Marilyn Dynasty..." his upper lip twitched. He still wasn't used to the two of them being married."Get this done with soon. I need to go see Brittany."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He sighed, standing up. "Took you long enough." He said with a joking tone. "Apology accepted."  Ciel: "Marilyn Dakota...I mean...Marilyn Dynasty..." his upper lip twitched. He still wasn't used to the two of them being married."Get this done with soon. I need to go see Brittany."



Maka: She took a step back, her head down.

Marcus: He looked up at Ciel. "Marilyn."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She took a step back, her head down.
> 
> Marcus: He looked up at Ciel. "Marilyn."



Jet: He lifted her chin up. "Don't try to pull that pity crap on me, Maka." He showed a warm smile to her.

Ciel: "I said get this over with. It's tiring. You're almost completely back to normal."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He lifted her chin up. "Don't try to pull that pity crap on me, Maka." He showed a warm smile to her.  Ciel: "I said get this over with. It's tiring. You're almost completely back to normal."



Maka: "I'm sorry, but I-I can't do this." She pulled away from him.

Marcus: "I'm trying. It hurts so bad, Ciel."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "I'm sorry, but I-I can't do this." She pulled away from him.
> 
> Marcus: "I'm trying. It hurts so bad, Ciel."



Jet: "Fine. Then I won't be a part of whatever 'this' is." He took his hand away and glared towards her. "Now you played me as well, didn't you?"

Darby: "Jet, stop it..." she murmured. She saw Jet storm off with his hood up. "You ruined it. Both of you reluctant twits ruined any chance of having eachother! He's crazy, you're oblivious, you couldn't make it as a couple even if you tried!" Darby hissed, grabbing Mei's wrist and walking back to the tree. "Give me the knives..."

Mei: "Why?"

Darby: "I want to throw knives at this tree and pretend it's the not-so-happy un-official couple."

Ciel: "How we heal is different for every one of us. Trust me, just keep doing it."


----------



## danibryan819

Ooc: What if when Ciel and Brittany were together, Angela tried to kill him and Brittany saw him heal?


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Fine. Then I won't be a part of whatever 'this' is." He took his hand away and glared towards her. "Now you played me as well, didn't you?"  Darby: "Jet, stop it..." she murmured. She saw Jet storm off with his hood up. "You ruined it. Both of you reluctant twits ruined any chance of having eachother! He's crazy, you're oblivious, you couldn't make it as a couple even if you tried!" Darby hissed, grabbing Mei's wrist and walking back to the tree. "Give me the knives..."  Mei: "Why?"  Darby: "I want to throw knives at this tree and pretend it's the not-so-happy un-official couple."  Ciel: "How we heal is different for every one of us. Trust me, just keep doing it."



Maka: Her eyes widened. She ran after Jet. "Jet! Please! I just want to talk to you! I need to explain things! Please! Jet!" She was crying.

Marcus: He started to cry. "It hurts so bad! Ciel, please, make it stop!"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: What if when Ciel and Brittany were together, Angela tried to kill him and Brittany saw him heal?



OOC: Dun dun dun!


----------



## danibryan819

Asdfghhhl my post still didn't show up.

I have to retype it.

Jet: "What more can you possibly say!?" He hissed.

Ciel: "It won't take much longer. I swear."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Asdfghhhl my post still didn't show up.



Didn't say you posted anything at all. Sometimes you just have to redo the entire post.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Asdfghhhl my post still didn't show up.  I have to retype it.  Jet: "What more can you possibly say!?" He hissed.  Ciel: "It won't take much longer. I swear."



Maka: "I want to be with you, so bad. But you think that I'm just a hallucination. So what if I am anyways? I love you. It just breaks my heart that you can't love me back."

Marcus: He laid back, completely healed. He took a few deep breaths. "I-I just died."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "I want to be with you, so bad. But you think that I'm just a hallucination. So what if I am anyways? I love you. It just breaks my heart that you can't love me back."
> 
> Marcus: He laid back, completely healed. He took a few deep breaths. "I-I just died."



Ciel: "Fun, isn't it?" He said sarcastically, chuckling. "Bye." He left and went to Brittany.

Jet: "I like you, okay? More than normal. But I also happen to think using the word love so soon isn't good. We met just two or three days ago. And think this through about my hallucinations. I hung myself because of them. I couldn't trust the real world because half of mine was fake. I let all of the air in my body be stopped. I have trust issues. I can't love you, yet." He spoke. Jet turned away and began to walk again.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Fun, isn't it?" He said sarcastically, chuckling. "Bye." He left and went to Brittany.  Jet: "I like you, okay? More than normal. But I also happen to think using the word love so soon isn't good. We met just two or three days ago. And think this through about my hallucinations. I hung myself because of them. I couldn't trust the real world because half of mine was fake. I let all of the air in my body be stopped. I have trust issues. I can't love you, yet." He spoke. Jet turned away and began to walk again.



Marcus: "Please don't leave me," he whimpered. He sighed laid back, shutting his eyes tightly. He was in so much pain right now. He hoped it would go away.

Maka: She sighed. "I do understand, Jet, and I want to help. Please, just know I'm here for you." She reached out to take his hand, but put her hand down. "I'm just confused and scared. I want someone to protect me. I'm sorry I latched onto you like this, it's just instinct for me, I guess."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Please don't leave me," he whimpered. He sighed laid back, shutting his eyes tightly. He was in so much pain right now. He hoped it would go away.
> 
> Maka: She sighed. "I do understand, Jet, and I want to help. Please, just know I'm here for you." She reached out to take his hand, but put her hand down. "I'm just confused and scared. I want someone to protect me. I'm sorry I latched onto you like this, it's just instinct for me, I guess."



Jet: "Protect you? In this place, we all have to protect each other, no matter what. Ciel looks out for everybody. He's the only one good with injuries. It doesn't matter how condescending he is. He still helps. Even Darby! She makes everybody feel happy. She has a temper sometimes, but it's like she knows when there's somebody that needs company. We're all protecting you. And you're protecting us. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Protect you? In this place, we all have to protect each other, no matter what. Ciel looks out for everybody. He's the only one good with injuries. It doesn't matter how condescending he is. He still helps. Even Darby! She makes everybody feel happy. She has a temper sometimes, but it's like she knows when there's somebody that needs company. We're all protecting you. And you're protecting us. It's as simple as that.



Maka: She lowered her head. "I know."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She lowered her head. "I know."



Jet: He adjusted his hood. "We're being targeted. People that we know and that we don't are trying to kill us off. For all you know, I could be one of them. I could have hurt Marcus. I could have killed that kid. And although I didn't, I'd be more worried for the safety of our meaningless lives than whether or not I'm capable of loving you." He walked off, towards seemingly endless hills.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He adjusted his hood. "We're being targeted. People that we know and that we don't are trying to kill us off. For all you know, I could be one of them. I could have hurt Marcus. I could have killed that kid. And although I didn't, I'd be more worried for the safety of our meaningless lives than whether or not I'm capable of loving you." He walked off, towards seemingly endless hills.



Maka: She sighed. She walked in the opposite direction. A girl with white hair jumped down from out of nowhere. Maka shrieked.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember was making weapons for herself when she heard a cracking noise behind her. She picked up the spear she was working on and pointed it in the direction of the noise. 

Annie: Annie stumbled out of the bushes. She tripped over a rock and face planted into the dirt to see a girl with scarlet red hair holding a spear. 

Johnathan: He put up his hands as he stood up. He said, "Don't shoot!"

Ember: Ember took a step toward them. She said, "Who's there?"

Annie: "I'm Annie Watson. This is my friend-"

Johnathan: "We're not friends. We only just met."

Ember: "Whoever you are, get lost, or I'll attack."


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: What if the gang that took Trent was part of the underground thing Ember and Griffin are part of?


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: What if the gang that took Trent was part of the underground thing Ember and Griffin are part of?



OOC: Underground criminal organization Ember's father runs and Johnathan passed out from his injuries when they kidnapped him. What happened to Trent?


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She sighed. She walked in the opposite direction. A girl with white hair jumped down from out of nowhere. Maka shrieked.



Jet: He turned around quickly and saw the girl. "Maka!" He yelled, running towards her and Angela.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Underground criminal organization Ember's father runs and Johnathan passed out from his injuries when they kidnapped him. What happened to Trent?



OOC: He was kidnapped by a gang and tormented. After about a month he tried to escape and was shot in the gut.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He turned around quickly and saw the girl. "Maka!" He yelled, running towards her and Angela.



Maka: She looked down as a knife entered her stomach. She fell to the ground and as her eyes closed and she fell unconscious she saw Angela disappear into the woods.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: He was kidnapped by a gang and tormented. After about a month he tried to escape and was shot in the gut.



OOC: Sure thing, it'd help me develop Ember's father's "business" a bit more. Her father sent Griffin to be a death so he could find a way to bring Ember back so maybe Trent could recognize him if he saw him.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Sure thing, it'd help me develop Ember's father's "business" a bit more. Her father sent Griffin to be a death so he could find a way to bring Ember back.



OOC: Cool beans.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Cool beans.



OOC: Trent should stumble upon Ember's camp, so we can get them to meet. 

Ember: Ember took another step forward, glaring at the two intruders. 

Annie: "Please, we're sorry!"

Johnathan: "Hi, I'm Johnathan-"

Ember: "I told you to get lost. And should you see someone with brown hair and eyes that look like ice, get as far away from them as possible."

Annie: "Why?"

Ember: "GO!"


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: He picked Maka up and ran to camp. "Ciel!" He shrieked.

Ciel: He stormed into camp. "When am I going to get a god damn break!?" He hissed, taking out the needle and wire.

Ooc- seriously, can you freaking calm down with the amount of injuries? Brittany and Ciel will never progress if he has to keep saving people's lives. It's the same thing over and over... =_=


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Trent should stumble upon Ember's camp, so we can get them to meet.  Ember: Ember took another step forward, glaring at the two intruders.   Annie: "Please, we're sorry!"  Johnathan: "Hi, I'm Johnathan-"  Ember: "I told you to get lost. And should you see someone with brown hair and eyes that look like ice, get as far away from them as possible."  Annie: "Why?"  Ember: "GO!"



OOC: once he's done talking he will.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He picked Maka up and ran to camp. "Ciel!" He shrieked.  Ciel: He stormed into camp. "When am I going to get a god damn break!?" He hissed, taking out the needle and wire.  Ooc- seriously, can you freaking calm down with the amount of injuries? Brittany and Ciel will never progress if he has to keep saving people's lives. It's the same thing over and over... =_=



OOC: Yeah, but this one has a point.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He picked Maka up and ran to camp. "Ciel!" He shrieked.  Ciel: He stormed into camp. "When am I going to get a god damn break!?" He hissed, taking out the needle and wire.  Ooc- seriously, can you freaking calm down with the amount of injuries? Brittany and Ciel will never progress if he has to keep saving people's lives. It's the same thing over and over... =_=



Maka: She woke up. "Ciel, I'm okay. It didn't puncture anything, I can wrap it. But I need to tell you something. There's a girl. She has white hair and pale skin and merciless eyes. She's who's trying to kill all of us!"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She woke up. "Ciel, I'm okay. It didn't puncture anything, I can wrap it. But I need to tell you something. There's a girl. She has white hair and pale skin and merciless eyes. She's who's trying to kill all of us!"



Ciel: Angela...yes, he had met this girl once. He saw her and Mei talking before the patients woke up. Ciel handed Maka an Ace Bandage. "Isn't that obvious? There has to be more...one person couldn't do all that damage. I've got to go back to Brittany. If anybody else gets hurt within a matter of minutes, I won't be bothering to help them. I just need some time to do things according to my own decisions." He stood and left.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: Angela...yes, he had met this girl once. He saw her and Mei talking before the patients woke up. Ciel handed Maka an Ace Bandage. "Isn't that obvious? There has to be more...one person couldn't do all that damage. I've got to go back to Brittany. If anybody else gets hurt within a matter of minutes, I won't be bothering to help them. I just need some time to do things according to my own decisions." He stood and left.



Maka: she rolled her eyes. "The girl left in such a hurry that she didn't manage to get anywhere close to killing me. We need to find her."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Wow!" He hugged her. "I love you too."
> 
> Marcus: He closed his eyes as he bled to death. His body became limp and lifeless.



Chelsea: she smiled at him "So now what do you wanna do?"



			
				danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ooc: What if when Ciel and Brittany were together, Angela tried to kill him and Brittany saw him heal?



Ooc: that sounds good ! 



			
				danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: Angela...yes, he had met this girl once. He saw her and Mei talking before the patients woke up. Ciel handed Maka an Ace Bandage. "Isn't that obvious? There has to be more...one person couldn't do all that damage. I've got to go back to Brittany. If anybody else gets hurt within a matter of minutes, I won't be bothering to help them. I just need some time to do things according to my own decisions." He stood and left.



Brittany: she looked down at Ciel and smiled "About time you showed up!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled at him "So now what do you wanna do?"
> 
> Ooc: that sounds good !
> 
> Brittany: she looked down at Ciel and smiled "About time you showed up!"



Trent: "We could go swimming."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "We could go swimming."



Chelsea: "Sounds good to me. Let's go!" she said climbing down the tree


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Sounds good to me. Let's go!" she said climbing down the tree



Trent: He hopped down. "okay!" he took her hand.

Angela: She was in a rage. Someone discovered she was here. She had to be more careful! She wanted to talk to Mei, but of corse she was with one of her patient friends.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He hopped down. "okay!" he took her hand.
> 
> Angela: She was in a rage. Someone discovered she was here. She had to be more careful! She wanted to talk to Mei, but of corse she was with one of her patient friends.



Chelsea: she held his hand as they walked

Ooc: when is he going to see Ember?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held his hand as they walked
> 
> Ooc: when is he going to see Ember?



Trent: As they walked they passed another camp. He gasped. "Run. Quick."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: As they walked they passed another camp. He gasped. "Run. Quick."



Chelsea: She held onto his hand and ran. She didn't question Trent because she was equally scared. Why was there another camp? Who lived there? Was this person the one that kept hurting people?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She held onto his hand and ran. She didn't question Trent because she was equally scared. Why was there another camp? Who lived there? Was this person the one that kept hurting people?



Trent: They arrived at the lake. "That girl. She-she had a patch on her jacket. It was the symbol for the gang!" He started crying. "They've come back for me!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: They arrived at the lake. "That girl. She-she had a patch on her jacket. It was the symbol for the gang!" He started crying. "They've come back for me!"



Chelsea: "Oh, Trent," she held him "Nothing is going to happen to you, I won't let them take you again. It's going to be okay. I'm right here..."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh, Trent," she held him "Nothing is going to happen to you, I won't let them take you again. It's going to be okay. I'm right here..."



Trent: "I'm scared."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I'm scared."



Chelsea: "It's okay to be scared, but remember I made a promise to you, I'm going to protect you no matter what. And I'm sure everyone back at camp will protect you too." she wiped his tears with her shirt again and laughed "I think I'm going to need a new shirt now." she smiled "So, do you still want to swim?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's okay to be scared, but remember I made a promise to you, I'm going to protect you no matter what. And I'm sure everyone back at camp will protect you too." she wiped his tears with her shirt again and laughed "I think I'm going to need a new shirt now." she smiled "So, do you still want to swim?"



Trent: "Sorry, Chelsea. And yeah, could we please?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Sorry, Chelsea. And yeah, could we please?"



Chelsea: she smiled "Don't worry about my shirt, silly. I was only messing with you. And of course we can still swim!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Don't worry about my shirt, silly. I was only messing with you. And of course we can still swim!"



Trent: He smiled. "Okay!" He pulled off his shirt, revealing his frail, scarred body.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He smiled. "Okay!" He pulled off his shirt, revealing his frail, scarred body.



Chelsea: She took off her shoes and smiled back at him, trying not to stare at his scars. "Let's go!" she smiled taking his hand and running into the water


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She took off her shoes and smiled back at him, trying not to stare at his scars. "Let's go!" she smiled taking his hand and running into the water



Trent: He couldn't help but laugh innocently. "It's so cold!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He couldn't help but laugh innocently. "It's so cold!"



Chelsea: She shivered "Maybe running straight in wasn't my best idea" she laughed and then splashed him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She shivered "Maybe running straight in wasn't my best idea" she laughed and then splashed him



Trent: He squealed and jumped on her, bulling them both down to their necks in the water. He laughed. "This is fun!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He squealed and jumped on her, bulling them both down to their necks in the water. He laughed. "This is fun!"



Chelsea: she laughed "It's the best!" And then picked him up and held him in her arms preparing to throw him in the water.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed "It's the best!" And then picked him up and held him in her arms preparing to throw him in the water.



Trent: He grinned, wriggling in her grip. "Ahh!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He grinned, wriggling in her grip. "Ahh!"



Chelsea: grinning at him she said "You want down? Okay.." she laughed and threw him in the water


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: grinning at him she said "You want down? Okay.." she laughed and threw him in the water



Trent: He was very light, and went pretty far. "Woah!" He laughed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He was very light, and went pretty far. "Woah!" He laughed.



Chelsea: she laughed and swam over to him " Okay, on a scale of 1 to 10 how great of a sister do you think I am?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed and swam over to him " Okay, on a scale of 1 to 10 how great of a sister do you think I am?"



Trent: His face became more serious and he blushed. "11."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: His face became more serious and he blushed. "11."



Chelsea: she gave him a huge hug "You're the best! And don't let anyone tell you otherwise!" She smiled "Got any questions for me?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she gave him a huge hug "You're the best! And don't let anyone tell you otherwise!" She smiled "Got any questions for me?"



Trent: He blushed harder. "Hm. Here's a question: how do we dry our clothes?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He blushed harder. "Hm. Here's a question: how do we dry our clothes?"



Chelsea: "Uh...I didn't exactly think about that...maybe we should have gone skinny dipping instead. " she laughed "I think there are some extra clothes back at camp."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Uh...I didn't exactly think about that...maybe we should have gone skinny dipping instead. " she laughed "I think there are some extra clothes back at camp."



Trent: "Okay. What's skinny dipping?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Okay. What's skinny dipping?"



Chelsea: She blushed the poor little kid was so young and innocent "Um, it's when you go in the water without any clothes on." she laughed "But I was only kidding!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She blushed the poor little kid was so young and innocent "Um, it's when you go in the water without any clothes on." she laughed "But I was only kidding!"



Trent: He blushed. "Oh. Okay then."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He blushed. "Oh. Okay then."



Chelsea: "Ben always told me he went skinny dipping; but I don't believe him. I think he was just trying to impress my friends."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Ben always told me he went skinny dipping; but I don't believe him. I think he was just trying to impress my friends."



Trent: "I've never been skinny dipping. I don't think, at least. I try to block that stuff out of my head."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I've never been skinny dipping. I don't think, at least. I try to block that stuff out of my head."



Chelsea: Her heart ached for Trent, she could only imagine what that gang had done to him... "So, you like drawing?" she asked trying to change the subject


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: Her heart ached for Trent, she could only imagine what that gang had done to him... "So, you like drawing?" she asked trying to change the subject



Trent: He nodded. "It's my favorite thing. I like to draw cartoons, and I also like to draw things from real life."


----------



## maps823

Chelsea: "You think you could draw me?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You think you could draw me?"



Trent: "Sure I can."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Sure I can."



Chelsea: "Cool! Have you ever had any pets?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Cool! Have you ever had any pets?"



Trent: "I don't think so."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Sure I can."



Chelsea: "Cool! Have you ever had any pets?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Cool! Have you ever had any pets?"



OOC: You double posted.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I don't think so."



Chelsea: "I had a fish once but Ben watched Finding Nemo one too many times and flushed him down the toilet."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: You double posted.



Ooc: Yeah, the app doesn't like like me very much


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I had a fish once but Ben watched Finding Nemo one too many times and flushed him down the toilet."



Trent: "I'm sorry."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I'm sorry."



Chelsea: "It's okay, he was only 7 then." she laughed "I bet you flushed a gold fish or two when you were 7. What's your favorite sport?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's okay, he was only 7 then." she laughed "I bet you flushed a gold fish or two when you were 7. What's your favorite sport?"



Trent: "I like soccer. I've never been good at sports."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I like soccer. I've never been good at sports."



Chelsea: "Me neither, I like watching football on tv though. What's your last name?"

Ooc: I have to go to CCE...try not to kill anyone while I'm gone


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Me neither, I like watching football on tv though. What's your last name?"  Ooc: I have to go to CCE...try not to kill anyone while I'm gone



OOC: I won't.

Trent: "My last name is Oakwood. Trent Elijah Oakwood."


----------



## Doodle98

David: He was laying on a hill, savoring the time he had left to live. He looked up into the sky.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: He sat in the corner of the medical tent, shivering because he had no shirt. He had his face in his hands. He wept for Marilyn. Jordan. His old, amazing life back. He wanted the old Ciel. He wracked his brain trying to remember how to leave this place. This awful place. He died. He bloody died two feet from where he was sitting! He felt like he was going to hurl. Marcus continued to cry. He just wanted to go home...


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: I won't.
> 
> Trent: "My last name is Oakwood. Trent Elijah Oakwood."



Ooc: okay I'm back. Kill away 

Chelsea: "Trent Elijah Oakwood," she smiled "I like it. I'm Chelsea Ann Taft. It's a pleasure to meet you!" she laughed holding out her hand for a handshake


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He was laying on a hill, savoring the time he had left to live. He looked up into the sky.



Nate: "Hey." he said to David laying down on the hill next to him


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: He winced, but when he realized she just wanted to shake hands he put his hand in hers.

David: "Hi."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He smiled warmly. "Yeah. I'm back. It's a pain to be the only person that knows how to save a life. So...wanna continue climbing trees?" He asked.

Mei: She watched Darby throw the knives at the small and skinny tree. 

Darby: She hit the tree nearly every time. "Morons! Can't see what's right in front of them...I hope they die first, before any other of these stereotypical couples!" She roared.

Mei: She walked up behind Darby and set her hands on her shoulders. "Calm down a little. They might hear you. But you're really good at throwing knives. Can you do me a favor and take this sweatshirt back to camp, and bring my clean one back" she saw Darby nod and run off. "You can come out now, Angela.'


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He smiled warmly. "Yeah. I'm back. It's a pain to be the only person that knows how to save a life. So...wanna continue climbing trees?" He asked.  Mei: She watched Darby throw the knives at the small and skinny tree.  Darby: She hit the tree nearly every time. "Morons! Can't see what's right in front of them...I hope they die first, before any other of these stereotypical couples!" She roared.  Mei: She walked up behind Darby and set her hands on her shoulders. "Calm down a little. They might hear you. But you're really good at throwing knives. Can you do me a favor and take this sweatshirt back to camp, and bring my clean one back" she saw Darby nod and run off. "You can come out now, Angela.'



Angela: She jumped down from a tree. "Damn. They discovered me. You need to take care of that girl for me before everyone knows who I am."

Maka: She wrapped her side with some difficulty.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Angela: She jumped down from a tree. "Damn. They discovered me. You need to take care of that girl for me before everyone knows who I am."
> 
> Maka: She wrapped her side with some difficulty.



Mei: "I'll try my best, Angela. And I'll let Ciel know this, too. He is the only person that knows how to help people heal. But he just wants them to die. I'll make sure he's nowhere to be found as this happens." She spoke. "Besides, each of us have something to hide our faces. Hoodies and masks. It's foolish, but I'd rather use precautions."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "I'll try my best, Angela. And I'll let Ciel know this, too. He is the only person that knows how to help people heal. But he just wants them to die. I'll make sure he's nowhere to be found as this happens." She spoke. "Besides, each of us have something to hide our faces. Hoodies and masks. It's foolish, but I'd rather use precautions."



Angela: She nodded. "I'll keep that in mind. How's our tortured death, Marcus?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He winced, but when he realized she just wanted to shake hands he put his hand in hers.
> 
> David: "Hi."



Chelsea: "Um...what size shoe do you wear? " 

Nate: "What are you doing up here all alone?"



			
				danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He smiled warmly. "Yeah. I'm back. It's a pain to be the only person that knows how to save a life. So...wanna continue climbing trees?" He asked.
> 
> Mei: She watched Darby throw the knives at the small and skinny tree.
> 
> Darby: She hit the tree nearly every time. "Morons! Can't see what's right in front of them...I hope they die first, before any other of these stereotypical couples!" She roared.
> 
> Mei: She walked up behind Darby and set her hands on her shoulders. "Calm down a little. They might hear you. But you're really good at throwing knives. Can you do me a favor and take this sweatshirt back to camp, and bring my clean one back" she saw Darby nod and run off. "You can come out now, Angela.'



Brittany: She chuckled "As long as you don't let me falll and break my leg; but i have a feeling you won't let that happen because I know saving lives all the time can be exhausting."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Um...what size shoe do you wear? "
> 
> Nate: "What are you doing up here all alone?"
> 
> Brittany: She chuckled "As long as you don't let me falll and break my leg; but i have a feeling you won't let that happen because I know saving lives all the time can be exhausting."



Trent: "Um... I don't remember. I'll check my shoes when we get out of the water."

David: "Thinking about life."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Um... I don't remember. I'll check my shoes when we get out of the water."
> 
> David: "Thinking about life."



Chelsea: "I guess I shouldn't have asked that because I don't even know what size shoe I wear either....Okay what's your favorite book?"

Nate: "Why?"


----------



## Doodle98

Boop


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I guess I shouldn't have asked that because I don't even know what size shoe I wear either....Okay what's your favorite book?"
> 
> Nate: "Why?"



Trent: He smiled. "Harry potter."

David: "I'm dying."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He smiled. "Harry potter."
> 
> David: "I'm dying."



Chelsea: "That's a good one," she smiled "I love the Hunger Games, but I think my favorite would have to be Trixie Beldon. She solves mysteries and stuff."

Nate: "Well that's awfully depressing. It does look like you're dying to me though."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "That's a good one," she smiled "I love the Hunger Games, but I think my favorite would have to be Trixie Beldon. She solves mysteries and stuff."
> 
> Nate: "Well that's awfully depressing. It does look like you're dying to me though."



Trent: "Cool."

David: "Brain cancer. When, or if, we get back, I'll have about three months to live."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Cool."
> 
> David: "Brain cancer. When, or if, we get back, I'll have about three months to live."



Chelsea: "Do you remember your birthday?"

Nate: "Nah, I'm sure you'll live. People get cancer all the time and even of you do die I don't think you should spend your time moping on a hill with me."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Do you remember your birthday?"
> 
> Nate: "Nah, I'm sure you'll live. People get cancer all the time and even of you do die I don't think you should spend your time moping on a hill with me."



Trent: "No."

David: "The doctors didn't think chemo would work, so there're no doing it. I just have to wait it out before I die." he looked at Nate. "I'm not moping. I'm just trying to figure out what to do about Gwendolyn."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "No."
> 
> David: "The doctors didn't think chemo would work, so there're no doing it. I just have to wait it out before I die." he looked at Nate. "I'm not moping. I'm just trying to figure out what to do about Gwendolyn."



Chelsea: "I remember something about July, but I don't know when exactly...Do you know how to play would you rather?"

Nate: "Who's Gwendolyn?"


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Chelsea: "Um...what size shoe do you wear? "
> 
> Nate: "What are you doing up here all alone?"
> 
> Brittany: She chuckled "As long as you don't let me falll and break my leg; but i have a feeling you won't let that happen because I know saving lives all the time can be exhausting."



Ciel: "And I wouldn't want you to get hurt. You'd probably flip out if you get injured." He chuckled jokingly.

Mei: "He's probably loosing his sanity by the second. It will be a show, won't it?" She chuckled.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I remember something about July, but I don't know when exactly...Do you know how to play would you rather?"
> 
> Nate: "Who's Gwendolyn?"



Trent: "Yeah. Want to play?"

David: "My girl. She's over there in one of those tents."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "And I wouldn't want you to get hurt. You'd probably flip out if you get injured." He chuckled jokingly.
> 
> Mei: "He's probably loosing his sanity by the second. It will be a show, won't it?" She chuckled.



Angela: "Yes, quite." she smiled. "I wonder if when he snaps he'll kill."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: "And I wouldn't want you to get hurt. You'd probably flip out if you get injured." He chuckled jokingly.
> 
> Mei: "He's probably loosing his sanity by the second. It will be a show, won't it?" She chuckled.



Brittany: she laughed "Yeah, my inner valley girl would come out. But look at this," she said pointing to the scrape on her leg "I got a scrape and I didn't even ask to got to the ER!"


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: He was chewing on his lip, so much so it had started to bleed. He was still in a ball, rocking back and forth. Marilyn. Why was this happening to him? Lynn. He needed Lynn. His ears were ringing. He shut his eyes tight. Marilyn. Where was she? What was she doing? Was she pregnant or not? He bit his lip tighter to prevent screaming and almost choked on the blood, which was also running down his chin.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Yeah. Want to play?"
> 
> David: "My girl. She's over there in one of those tents."



Chelsea: "Yeah. Okay, would you rather eat gummy worms all day everyday or eat anything you want but have to eat a real worm at the end of every week?" 

Nate: "How long have you known her?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah. Okay, would you rather eat gummy worms all day everyday or eat anything you want but have to eat a real worm at the end of every week?"
> 
> Nate: "How long have you known her?"



Trent: "Probably the second. I've eaten worse than a worm."

David: "Only a few days. But I want to protect her, you know?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Probably the second. I've eaten worse than a worm."
> 
> David: "Only a few days. But I want to protect her, you know?"



Chelsea: "Yeah, one time I ate a lollipop with ants in it. They were crunchy!" she laughed "okay now it's your turn."

Nate: "But you'll still be alive here to protect her, just maybe not as long once we get back."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, one time I ate a lollipop with ants in it. They were crunchy!" she laughed "okay now it's your turn."
> 
> Nate: "But you'll still be alive here to protect her, just maybe not as long once we get back."



Trent: "Would you rather have tennis rackets for arms or golf clubs for legs?"

David: He nodded. "I don't want her to be hurt by my death. It's going to happen. I want her to be prepared."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Would you rather have tennis rackets for arms or golf clubs for legs?"
> 
> David: He nodded. "I don't want her to be hurt by my death. It's going to happen. I want her to be prepared."



Chelsea: "I think golf clubs for legs. I could always wear jeans, I don't think I could cover up tennis rackets too good."

Nate: "Well, I don't think sitting on this hill will prepare her, I mean shouldn't you spend as much time with her now while you still have time?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I think golf clubs for legs. I could always wear jeans, I don't think I could cover up tennis rackets too good."
> 
> Nate: "Well, I don't think sitting on this hill will prepare her, I mean shouldn't you spend as much time with her now while you still have time?"



Trent: He smiled. "Okay, your turn."

David: "She's resting." he sighed. "I don't know what to do, really."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He smiled. "Okay, your turn."
> 
> David: "She's resting." he sighed. "I don't know what to do, really."



Chelsea: "Would you rather have your grandma's name or her haircut?" 

Nate: "Sorry dude, I don't have much advice to give you when it comes to girls. But I do think you should spend time together, if your going to die you might as well give her some good memories of you...I don't think you want to be remembered as the guy who pouted on a hill with me." he said jokingly


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Would you rather have your grandma's name or her haircut?"  Nate: "Sorry dude, I don't have much advice to give you when it comes to girls. But I do think you should spend time together, if your going to die you might as well give her some good memories of you...I don't think you want to be remembered as the guy who pouted on a hill with me." he said jokingly



Trent: "Name. Her name was Alexandra, I think, so I could just go by Alex."

David: "I already told you that I wasn't pouting. But yeah, I'm gonna go over and see her."


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: she laughed "Yeah, my inner valley girl would come out. But look at this," she said pointing to the scrape on her leg "I got a scrape and I didn't even ask to got to the ER!"



Ciel: "Oh, that's nothing." He laughed. "Besides, if you got a serious injury, the ER here is a tent. With a box of first aid stuff. Really fancy, eh?" He chuckled.

Mei: "I hope so. It'd make everything easier."
Ooc- maybe Darby can check up on Marcus and he might like...FLIP OUT? Maybe? No? Okay...heh.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Oh, that's nothing." He laughed. "Besides, if you got a serious injury, the ER here is a tent. With a box of first aid stuff. Really fancy, eh?" He chuckled.  Mei: "I hope so. It'd make everything easier." Ooc- maybe Darby can check up on Marcus and he might like...FLIP OUT? Maybe? No? Okay...heh.



OOC: Yes let's do it!  

Marcus: his hands were shaking. All he could think about was Lynn. These people were keeping him from her.

Angela: "It would."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Name. Her name was Alexandra, I think, so I could just go by Alex."
> 
> David: "I already told you that I wasn't pouting. But yeah, I'm gonna go over and see her."



Chelsea: "Well, Alex," she laughed "now it's your turn." 

Nate: "Yeah, I know but how else was I going to get you to talk to her?" He chuckled



			
				danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: "Oh, that's nothing." He laughed. "Besides, if you got a serious injury, the ER here is a tent. With a box of first aid stuff. Really fancy, eh?" He chuckled.
> 
> Mei: "I hope so. It'd make everything easier."
> Ooc- maybe Darby can check up on Marcus and he might like...FLIP OUT? Maybe? No? Okay...heh.



Brittany: She laughed "You still have that blue stone?"


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Chelsea: "Well, Alex," she laughed "now it's your turn."
> 
> Nate: "Yeah, I know but how else was I going to get you to talk to her?" He chuckled
> 
> Brittany: She laughed "You still have that blue stone?"



Ciel: He reached into his pocket, grabbing the stone. He pulled it out and showed her. "Mhm."

Darby: She walked into the tent. "M-marcus? Are you feeling better after Ciel helped you?"


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He reached into his pocket, grabbing the stone. He pulled it out and showed her. "Mhm."
> 
> Darby: She walked into the tent. "M-marcus? Are you feeling better after Ciel helped you?"



Brittany: She smiled "Good."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well, Alex," she laughed "now it's your turn."  Nate: "Yeah, I know but how else was I going to get you to talk to her?" He chuckled  Brittany: She laughed "You still have that blue stone?"



Trent: "Hmm. Would you rather turn into a cat or a dog?"

David: He smiled. "Thanks." He walked to Gwendolyn's tent. "Gwen, honey?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He reached into his pocket, grabbing the stone. He pulled it out and showed her. "Mhm."  Darby: She walked into the tent. "M-marcus? Are you feeling better after Ciel helped you?"



Marcus: He grabbed Darby's neck. "You're keeping me from her!" he screamed. "Bring me back to her!"


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: She smiled "Good."



Darby: Fear shone in her eyes. With the air she had, she screamed. "Help! Somebody!" She looked at Marcus and trembled in fear. "Marcus, what're you talking about? Stop....this hurts me." Tears fell from her eyes.

Ciel: He put it back in his pocket. "Yeah. So...um..." he trailed off.


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He grabbed Darby's neck. "You're keeping me from her!" he screamed. "Bring me back to her!"



Dani ^^^


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Hmm. Would you rather turn into a cat or a dog?"
> 
> David: He smiled. "Thanks." He walked to Gwendolyn's tent. "Gwen, honey?"



Chelsea: "Hmm...that's tricky. I like dogs, but cats can like go into small places and stuff...so I guess a cat. Would you rather have 500 rats or 500 snakes? "


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Dani ^^^



°^° I fixed it.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Hmm...that's tricky. I like dogs, but cats can like go into small places and stuff...so I guess a cat. Would you rather have 500 rats or 500 snakes? "



Trent: "Um... Snakes, maybe?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> °^° I fixed it.



That's such a cute face oh my god. On another note, Attack On Titan is greatly frustrating me.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> That's such a cute face oh my god. On another note, Attack On Titan is greatly frustrating me.



Ooc- XD well...EREN SHALL BE MINE. HE IS THE BEST TITAN SHIFTER THAT EVER LIVED AND GOD DAMNIT WHAT IS IN HIS BASEMENT!?


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Darby: Fear shone in her eyes. With the air she had, she screamed. "Help! Somebody!" She looked at Marcus and wtrembled in fear. "Marcus, what're you talking about? Stop....this hurts me." Tears fell from her eyes.
> 
> Ciel: He put it back in his pocket. "Yeah. So...um..." he trailed off.



Brittany: She stopped climbing and looked down below "Crap! I really shouldn't have done that..." she said realizing how far off the ground she was


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Darby: Fear shone in her eyes. With the air she had, she screamed. "Help! Somebody!" She looked at Marcus and trembled in fear. "Marcus, what're you talking about? Stop....this hurts me." Tears fell from her eyes.  Ciel: He put it back in his pocket. "Yeah. So...um..." he trailed off.



Marcus: "Let me go home! Let me see my Marilyn and my baby! This is the patients fault!" He looked at Darby and his eyes widened. He dropped her and fell back, cackling and
crying. "Leg me go home!"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc- XD well...EREN SHALL BE MINE. HE IS THE BEST TITAN SHIFTER THAT EVER LIVED AND GOD DAMNIT WHAT IS IN HIS BASEMENT!?



OOC: That's fine, my friend Maddie has Levi and Armin is my bby. The freaking basement is frustrating me.


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: She stopped climbing and looked down below "Crap! I really shouldn't have done that..." she said realizing how far off the ground she was



Ciel: He smiled and hopped onto the ground. "Climb close to the edge of the branch and jump if you're too high. I'll catch you." He promised.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Um... Snakes, maybe?"



Chelsea: "Really?! I would have chosen the rats but since you said snakes you can bring them to my house so they can eat all of my rats."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Let me go home! Let me see my Marilyn and my baby! This is the patients fault!" He looked at Darby and his eyes widened. He dropped her and fell back, cackling and
> crying. "Leg me go home!"



Darby: She curled up in fetal position, taking a deep breath. She gasped for air. "I hate you!" She ran out of the tent. She dropped to the ground, her voice weak. "He attacked me! Marcus...the damn moron..." she murmured.

Jet: He thought he heard Darby. "Maka...did you hear Darby scream?"


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He smiled and hopped onto the ground. "Climb close to the edge of the branch and jump if you're too high. I'll catch you." He promised.



Brittany: She smiled "You promise you'll catch me?"


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: She smiled "You promise you'll catch me?"



Ciel: "Promise." He nodded. He was strong, but didn't look too muscular.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Darby: She curled up in fetal position, taking a deep breath. She gasped for air. "I hate you!" She ran out of the tent. She dropped to the ground, her voice weak. "He attacked me! Marcus...the damn moron..." she murmured.  Jet: He thought he heard Darby. "Maka...did you hear Darby scream?"



Maka: "Yeah!" She got up and ran to Darby.

Marcus: "Let me go home," he mumbled as he laughed. "Ciel, take me home!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Really?! I would have chosen the rats but since you said snakes you can bring them to my house so they can eat all of my rats."



Trent: He whimpered. "Poor rats."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: "Promise." He nodded. He was strong, but didn't look too muscular.



Brittany: "Okay.." she said walking to the end of the branch like he said and then jumped


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "Yeah!" She got up and ran to Darby.
> 
> Marcus: "Let me go home," he mumbled as he laughed. "Ciel, take me home!"



Darby: She trembled, putting her hand over her throat.

Jet: "What happened?"

Darby: "M-marcus...I checked to see if he was okay and he attacked me. Grabbed me by the throat and started yelling nonsense."


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Okay.." she said walking to the end of the branch like he said and then jumped



Ciel: He caught Brittany, smiled at her, then set her on the ground. "I told you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He whimpered. "Poor rats."



Chelsea: "I was kidding! Now it's your turn."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Darby: She trembled, putting her hand over her throat.  Jet: "What happened?"  Darby: "M-marcus...I checked to see if he was okay and he attacked me. Grabbed me by the throat and started yelling nonsense."



Maka: "What?" She looked over at the tent. "I hear laughing."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I was kidding! Now it's your turn."



Trent: "Um... I don't know. Can we get out of the water?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "What?" She looked over at the tent. "I hear laughing."



Darby: "Do you think I'd lie about this? That moron's insane!" She growled.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He caught Brittany, smiled at her, then set her on the ground. "I told you."



Brittany: she smiled "Thank you! You have really pretty eyes." she said looking up into them



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Um... I don't know. Can we get out of the water?"



Chelsea: "Sure. Last one to the shore is a rotten egg!" she called over her shoulder already making her way to the shore


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Darby: "Do you think I'd lie about this? That moron's insane!" She growled.



Maka: "We need to get him. For the others safety."

Marcus: "Lynn, they killed me! Your brother killed me!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Brittany: she smiled "Thank you! You have really pretty eyes." she said looking up into them  Chelsea: "Sure. Last one to the shore is a rotten egg!" she called over her shoulder already making her way to the shore



Trent: He tried to run and tripped. "Oof!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He tried to run and tripped. "Oof!"



Chelsea: she looked back at Trent "You okay?" she asked going back over to him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked back at Trent "You okay?" she asked going back over to him



Trent: "Yeah. I'm okay. I'm also not going to be the rotten egg!" He ran forwards.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Yeah. I'm okay. I'm also not going to be the rotten egg!" He ran forwards.



Chelsea: "You little brat!" she called running after him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You little brat!" she called running after him



Trent: He laughed, but paused and stopped. Little brat. He shuddered. That was what the guy who shot him said right before he did it. He started to cry.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He laughed, but paused and stopped. Little brat. He shuddered. That was what the guy who shot him said right before he did it. He started to cry.



Chelsea: "Trent, what's wrong?" she asked putting her arms around him


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "We need to get him. For the others safety."
> 
> Marcus: "Lynn, they killed me! Your brother killed me!"



Ciel: He blushed softly, trying to look elsewhere. "Uhm...th-thanks. You too." He smiled sheepishly. 

Jet: He nodded and picked Darby up. 

Darby: She jumped on Jet's back. "He needs therapy...maybe...he's...one of them."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Trent, what's wrong?" she asked putting her arms around him



Trent: "Y-you called me a little brat."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He blushed softly, trying to look elsewhere. "Uhm...th-thanks. You too." He smiled sheepishly.
> 
> Jet: He nodded and picked Darby up.
> 
> Darby: She jumped on Jet's back. "He needs therapy...maybe...he's...one of them."



Brittany: "Oh shut up." she said playfully shoving him "I bet you don't even know what color they are!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Y-you called me a little brat."



Chelsea: "Oh Trent, sweetie, I didn't mean." she assured him giving him another hug


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He blushed softly, trying to look elsewhere. "Uhm...th-thanks. You too." He smiled sheepishly.  Jet: He nodded and picked Darby up.  Darby: She jumped on Jet's back. "He needs therapy...maybe...he's...one of them."



Maka: "We need to restrain him." She grabbed his arms and pulled him out of the tent. "Someone get a rope! We'll tie him to a tree."

Marcus: He was crying and laughing at the same time. His eyes were glazed over and he didn't even notice Maka.

Maka: "Who's this Lynn he's talking about?"

Angela: She watched from the trees, a smirk on her face which was covered by a mask.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh Trent, sweetie, I didn't mean." she assured him giving him another hug



Trent: "He called be that. Right before he shot me."


----------



## Fairywings

Gwendolyn: She was around.

Flynn: He was around.

Blake: He was around.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: She was around.  Flynn: He was around.  Blake: He was around.



David: "Gwendolyn, someone advised me to spend as much time with you as I can. You know, before I die."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "He called be that. Right before he shot me."



Chelsea: "Trent, I'm so, so sorry." she kissed him ontop of the head "Would you rather walk back to camp or ride on my back?" she asked smiling


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Trent, I'm so, so sorry." she kissed him ontop of the head "Would you rather walk back to camp or ride on my back?" she asked smiling



Trent: "I can walk. I'm sorry. I shouldn't be so sensitive."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Your eyes are blue, Brittany. Don't think I miss obvious details like that. Now I'm all flustered see? You made me blush. Oh, my poor, poor reputation." He smiled.

Darby: "I dunno...wackjob..." she murmured. "Maybe a cousin, girlfriend? I dunno."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I can walk. I'm sorry. I shouldn't be so sensitive."



Chelsea: she smiled at him "No need to apologize. You sure you don't want a piggy back ride?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Your eyes are blue, Brittany. Don't think I miss obvious details like that. Now I'm all flustered see? You made me blush. Oh, my poor, poor reputation." He smiled.  Darby: "I dunno...wackjob..." she murmured. "Maybe a cousin, girlfriend? I dunno."



Maka: She tied Marcus's wrists so he was stuck, his back to a tree.

Marcus: He stopped laughing and realized what was going on. "Why are you doing this to me?"

Maka: "who's Marilyn?"

Marcus: "M-my wife. Ciel's sister. Please let me go."

Maka: "You tried to kill Darby."

Marcus: "I would never... I-I did?"

Trent: "I'm alright."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She tied Marcus's wrists so he was stuck, his back to a tree.
> 
> Marcus: He stopped laughing and realized what was going on. "Why are you doing this to me?"
> 
> Maka: "who's Marilyn?"
> 
> Marcus: "M-my wife. Ciel's sister. Please let me go."
> 
> Maka: "You tried to kill Darby."
> 
> Marcus: "I would never... I-I did?"
> 
> Trent: "I'm alright."



Darby: "Yeah! You don't just forget that kind of stuff..." she hissed,her hands on Jet's shoulders.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Darby: "Yeah! You don't just forget that kind of stuff..." she hissed,her hands on Jet's shoulders.



Marcus: "N-No. I would never. I can't even kill insects! I am so sorry." Tears were in his eyes.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "N-No. I would never. I can't even kill insects! I am so sorry." Tears were in his eyes.



Darby: "Don't lie! You were strangling me!" She shrieked, holding onto Jet tightly.

-it feels like Darby is everybody's little sister...-


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: "Your eyes are blue, Brittany. Don't think I miss obvious details like that. Now I'm all flustered see? You made me blush. Oh, my poor, poor reputation." He smiled.
> 
> Darby: "I dunno...wackjob..." she murmured. "Maybe a cousin, girlfriend? I dunno."



Brittany: she smiled back at him "Yes, your poor, poor reputation. People are going to think your going soft!" she teased and then pretended to gasp in horror "Oh no! And if they find out that you're really a softy they'll find out that I'm not a whiny valley girl!" she then yelled "OMG! I got a scrape on my leg! Call 911! It may be fatal!" and then pretended to faint in Ciel's arms to be dramatic


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Darby: "Don't lie! You were strangling me!" She shrieked, holding onto Jet tightly.  -it feels like Darby is everybody's little sister...-



OOC: Oniiiiichan

Marcus: "I-I was? I'm so sorry."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Oniiiiichan
> 
> Marcus: "I-I was? I'm so sorry."


Ooc: oniichan means brother....oneechan is sister *-*

Darby: "I'm not forgiving you." She growled.

Ciel: he caught Brittany and smiled softly. "You don't have to act when you're around me. I'd prefer if we were just...ourselves...around each other."He looked into her eyes, a happy grin on his face. "When...if..we get out of here, would you, um...maybe want to go on a date?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She tied Marcus's wrists so he was stuck, his back to a tree.
> 
> Marcus: He stopped laughing and realized what was going on. "Why are you doing this to me?"
> 
> Maka: "who's Marilyn?"
> 
> Marcus: "M-my wife. Ciel's sister. Please let me go."
> 
> Maka: "You tried to kill Darby."
> 
> Marcus: "I would never... I-I did?"
> 
> Trent: "I'm alright."



Chelsea: "Okay." she slipped on her shoes after getting on to shore "And for the record you're the rotten egg!"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: oniichan means brother....oneechan is sister *-*  Darby: "I'm not forgiving you." She growled.  Ciel: he caught Brittany and smiled softly. "You don't have to act when you're around me. I'd prefer if we were just...ourselves...around each other."He looked into her eyes, a happy grin on his face. "When...if..we get out of here, would you, um...maybe want to go on a date?"



OOC: I know. I thought of Yuka from corpse party  and that's all she says.

Marcus: "That's alright. I'm sure I deserve this."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay." she slipped on her shoes after getting on to shore "And for the record you're the rotten egg!"



Trent: "Aww, okay."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Gwendolyn, someone advised me to spend as much time with you as I can. You know, before I die."



Gwendolyn: "That's nice of them."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ooc: oniichan means brother....oneechan is sister *-*
> 
> Darby: "I'm not forgiving you." She growled.
> 
> Ciel: he caught Brittany and smiled softly. "You don't have to act when you're around me. I'd prefer if we were just...ourselves...around each other."He looked into her eyes, a happy grin on his face. "When...if..we get out of here, would you, um...maybe want to go on a date?"



Brittany: "I thought you'd never ask." she grinned and then kissed him on the cheek "I like being myself around you, but it's fun to put on an act for everyone else."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Aww, okay."



Chelsea: she smiled "You ready to go?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "That's nice of them."



David: "Yeah." He put an arm around her. "How are your eyes?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "You ready to go?"



Trent: "I'm ready."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I'm ready."



Chelsea: "You want to check on the nest before we go back?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Yeah." He put an arm around her. "How are your eyes?"



Gwendolyn: "They feel fine. They don't bother me."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You want to check on the nest before we go back?"



Trent: "Yes please."

David: "I'm glad." He sat down and sighed. "I was the first person you saw. I want you to be the last person I ever see. Okay?"


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "I thought you'd never ask." she grinned and then kissed him on the cheek "I like being myself around you, but it's fun to put on an act for everyone else."



Ciel: He smiled softly. Ciel nodded and felt his cheeks heat up. Um...I wanna get the sweatshirt you got out for me...I left it at camp." He murmured. He began to walk towards the trees.

Ooc- maybe Angela can kill him along the way and Brittany find him? Like soon? But my theory is that everybody heals differently. Like Ciel's way of healing himself is different from Marcus's and stuff...

Mei: "Where's my little sapling? I'd have  thought she'd be back by now..." she started walking to camp.

Darby: "I can't believe it...you act so innocent!" She hissed, jumping off of Jet once she saw Mei.

Mei: She hugged Darby and glared at Marcus. "If you ever touch her again, you'll die, somehow, and some way."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Yes please."
> 
> David: "I'm glad." He sat down and sighed. "I was the first person you saw. I want you to be the last person I ever see. Okay?"



Chelsea: They walked over to the tree "You can go up first."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He smiled softly. Ciel nodded and felt his cheeks heat up. Um...I wanna get the sweatshirt you got out for me...I left it at camp." He murmured. He began to walk towards the trees.  Ooc- maybe Angela can kill him along the way and Brittany find him? Like soon? But my theory is that everybody heals differently. Like Ciel's way of healing himself is different from Marcus's and stuff...  Mei: "Where's my little sapling? I'd have  thought she'd be back by now..." she started walking to camp.  Darby: "I can't believe it...you act so innocent!" She hissed, jumping off of Jet once she saw Mei.  Mei: She hugged Darby and glared at Marcus. "If you ever touch her again, you'll die, somehow, and some way."



OOC: okay.

Marcus: He lowered his head.

Maka: She looked up at Jet. "Should we leave him alone?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: They walked over to the tree "You can go up first."



Trent: He climbed up. "They're okay."


----------



## danibryan819

Jet: "Just let him stay here. He needs to be still fir a while...just in case."

Ciel: He thought he heard a russle in the leanes, but shook his head and remained walking.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He smiled softly. Ciel nodded and felt his cheeks heat up. Um...I wanna get the sweatshirt you got out for me...I left it at camp." He murmured. He began to walk towards the trees.
> 
> Ooc- maybe Angela can kill him along the way and Brittany find him? Like soon? But my theory is that everybody heals differently. Like Ciel's way of healing himself is different from Marcus's and stuff...
> 
> Mei: "Where's my little sapling? I'd have  thought she'd be back by now..." she started walking to camp.
> 
> Darby: "I can't believe it...you act so innocent!" She hissed, jumping off of Jet once she saw Mei.
> 
> Mei: She hugged Darby and glared at Marcus. "If you ever touch her again, you'll die, somehow, and some way."



Ooc: Okay you can do it now if you want...so when Ciel killed Marcus he got all his memories back? Does that mean he'll remember Jaycee when Angela kills him?

Brittany: she waited for Ciel to get back


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Just let him stay here. He needs to be still fir a while...just in case."  Ciel: He thought he heard a russle in the leanes, but shook his head and remained walking.



Maka: "Okay," She said.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He climbed up. "They're okay."



Chelsea: she climbed up after him and smiled "Good! Now let's go, I'm kind of hungry."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she climbed up after him and smiled "Good! Now let's go, I'm kind of hungry."



Trent: "Okay. What do we have to eat?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Okay. What do we have to eat?"



Chelsea: she glanced down at the eggs and laughed "Okay, um I think we have apples and some other fruit. I think we have granola bars too, but I'm not gonna eat another granola bar as long as I live."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she glanced down at the eggs and laughed "Okay, um I think we have apples and some other fruit. I think we have granola bars too, but I'm not gonna eat another granola bar as long as I live."



Trent: "Okay."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Yes please."
> 
> David: "I'm glad." He sat down and sighed. "I was the first person you saw. I want you to be the last person I ever see. Okay?"



Gwendolyn: She smiled softly. "Okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Okay."



Chelsea: She smiled "Last one to the ground is a rotten egg!" She said and started climbing down


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: She smiled softly. "Okay."



David: "thank you, princess. It means a lot."


----------



## danibryan819

Ooc- well, Marcus had his memories beforehand. C: So he won't get his memories back just yet. *u* BRI WE NEED ANGELA TO SLAUGHTER CIEL. LIEKKKK...NOW.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She smiled "Last one to the ground is a rotten egg!" She said and started climbing down



Trent: He hoped down. "We're both rotten now!"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc- well, Marcus had his memories beforehand. C: So he won't get his memories back just yet. *u* BRI WE NEED ANGELA TO SLAUGHTER CIEL. LIEKKKK...NOW.



Angela: She angrily shot an arrow through Ciel's neck.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "thank you, princess. It means a lot."



Gwendolyn: "Anything I can do to make things easier."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Anything I can do to make things easier."



David: "It's weird to think I'm gonna die."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ooc- well, Marcus had his memories beforehand. C: So he won't get his memories back just yet. *u* BRI WE NEED ANGELA TO SLAUGHTER CIEL. LIEKKKK...NOW.



Ooc: 



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He hoped down. "We're both rotten now!"



Chelsea: she stuck her tongue out at him and then hopped down " Okay fine we're both rotten. Let's go."



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Angela: She angrily shot an arrow through Ciel's neck.



Ooc: okay now that Ciel has been slaughtered what should Britt do?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ooc:   Chelsea: she stuck her tongue out at him and then hopped down " Okay fine we're both rotten. Let's go."  Ooc: okay now that Ciel has been slaughtered what should Britt do?



Trent: He smiled. "Okay."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "It's weird to think I'm gonna die."



Gwendolyn: She shrugged. "Everything has been weird."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He smiled. "Okay."



Chelsea: she took his hand and they walked back to camp


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: She shrugged. "Everything has been weird."



David: "Yeah. I'm glad I got to meet you though." He put a hand on her cheek.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she took his hand and they walked back to camp



Trent: He smiled. "You're such a great sister."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He smiled. "You're such a great sister."



Chelsea: she smiled back "And you're a great brother." They arrived at camp and she noticed Marcus was tied up to a tree. That was really strange "Come on, Trent." They walked over to Blake "Uh, Blake, why is Marcus tied up?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Yeah. I'm glad I got to meet you though." He put a hand on her cheek.



Gwendolyn: "I'm glad I got to meet you too."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "I'm glad I got to meet you too."



Trent: He looked at Marcus, confused.

David: He kissed her cheek. "I'm sorry I have to go and die on you. There's nothing I would like more than to grow old with you. But I guess we don't get everything we want."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He looked at Marcus, confused.
> 
> David: He kissed her cheek. "I'm sorry I have to go and die on you. There's nothing I would like more than to grow old with you. But I guess we don't get everything we want."



Gwendolyn: "No, we don't," she agreed.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "No, we don't," she agreed.



David: He sighed and ran his hand through his hair. "Thank you for being here for me."


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:
			
		

> Chelsea: she smiled back "And you're a great brother." They arrived at camp and she noticed Marcus was tied up to a tree. That was really strange "Come on, Trent." They walked over to Blake "Uh, Blake, why is Marcus tied up?"



Ooc: ^


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He sighed and ran his hand through his hair. "Thank you for being here for me."



Gwendolyn: "Where else would I be?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Ooc: ^



Blake: He was with Flynn. "Who's Marcus? There's someone tied up?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Where else would I be?"



David: "I don't know." He looked over and saw Marcus tied to a tree. "I wonder what happened."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Blake: He was with Flynn. "Who's Marcus? There's someone tied up?"



Chelsea: "Oh, right I guess you still haven't met everyone.  Flynn, do you know what happened?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh, right I guess you still haven't met everyone.  Flynn, do you know what happened?"



Trent: He held Chelsea's hand. "Why don't we just ask Marcus? He doesn't seem to be doing anything, sis."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He held Chelsea's hand. "Why don't we just ask Marcus? He doesn't seem to be doing anything, sis."



Chelsea: She bit her lip "Um, okay I guess you're right...let's go." She held onto his hand and they walked over to Marcus


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He screamed loudly and fell onto the ground. Hopefully Brittany wouldn't show up...he felt blood leaving his body quickly. He'd heal soon enough. His heart rate slowed, then came to a stop.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She bit her lip "Um, okay I guess you're right...let's go." She held onto his hand and they walked over to Marcus



Trent: "Marcus, what happened?"  

Marcus: "Well, apparently, I tried to strangle Darby."

Trent: He took a step back and gasped.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Marcus, what happened?"
> 
> Marcus: "Well, apparently, I tried to strangle Darby."
> 
> Trent: He took a step back and gasped.



Mei: She sat on the ground, Darby next to her. "I'm sorry. I shouldn't have left you alone. You're amazing at fighting...but you didn't know he'd snap like that...I don't want him to hurt you. You're like a sister. A bada** sister." She chuckled.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Marcus, what happened?"
> 
> Marcus: "Well, apparently, I tried to strangle Darby."
> 
> Trent: He took a step back and gasped.



Chelsea: She held Trent "Do you like not remember doing it or something?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She sat on the ground, Darby next to her. "I'm sorry. I shouldn't have left you alone. You're amazing at fighting...but you didn't know he'd snap like that...I don't want him to hurt you. You're like a sister. A bada** sister." She chuckled.



Marcus: He looked up slightly, his eyes locking on Mei. She was horrid. She actually enjoyed killing and she was just making fun of him now. She pretended to be friends with these people who she intended to slaughter. He was disgusted.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I don't know." He looked over and saw Marcus tied to a tree. "I wonder what happened."



Gwendolyn: "Huh. Wonder what's up with that?"



maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh, right I guess you still haven't met everyone.  Flynn, do you know what happened?"



Flynn: "No, I have no idea, I was keeping an eye on Blake."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She held Trent "Do you like not remember doing it or something?"



Marcus: He smiled. "Apparently I went crazy. I don't remember a thing."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Huh. Wonder what's up with that?"  Flynn: "No, I have no idea, I was keeping an eye on Blake."



David: "Whatever it is, I'll protect you. I love you, Gwendolyn."


----------



## danibryan819

Mei: She looked to Darby and took her into a hug. "I promise I won't let you get hurt." She smiled warmly. She looked at Marcus and glared. Out of all people, why Darby? Why did he have to attack the only person she could trust, other than Angela and Ciel? Mei stood and offered a hand to Darby. "Wanna go back to the trees?"

Darby: she took her hand and stood. "Yeah. I wanna throw more knives...get my aim better." She nodded and walked away with Mei.


----------



## danibryan819

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He screamed loudly and fell onto the ground. Hopefully Brittany wouldn't show up...he felt blood leaving his body quickly. He'd heal soon enough. His heart rate slowed, then came to a stop.



^^ o.o


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She looked to Darby and took her into a hug. "I promise I won't let you get hurt." She smiled warmly. She looked at Marcus and glared. Out of all people, why Darby? Why did he have to attack the only person she could trust, other than Angela and Ciel? Mei stood and offered a hand to Darby. "Wanna go back to the trees?"  Darby: she took her hand and stood. "Yeah. I wanna throw more knives...get my aim better." She nodded and walked away with Mei.



Marcus: "This is your fault," he mumbled, a small smile on his face.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Whatever it is, I'll protect you. I love you, Gwendolyn."



Gwendolyn: "Love you too, though I'm sure everything's fine now."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "This is your fault," he mumbled, a small smile on his face.



Mei: "I'll have to talk to Marcus in private sometime soon..." she sighed. "Hop on my back. It'll make the journey easier." She saw Darby hop on her back. Mei smiled widely and laughed. She started sprinting with the girl on her back.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Love you too, though I'm sure everything's fine now."



David: He shrugged. "Want to do something?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He shrugged. "Want to do something?"



Gwendolyn: "Sure. Like what?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Sure. Like what?"



David: "We could swim, we could climb trees, we could just walk and talk, I don't know, whatever you want to do."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "We could swim, we could climb trees, we could just walk and talk, I don't know, whatever you want to do."



Gwendolyn: "Doesn't matter to me, though I can't swim so maybe not that."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Doesn't matter to me, though I can't swim so maybe not that."



David: "Okay. How's about we just take a walk. We can look at things."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He screamed loudly and fell onto the ground. Hopefully Brittany wouldn't show up...he felt blood leaving his body quickly. He'd heal soon enough. His heart rate slowed, then came to a stop.



Brittany: She heard a scream she was worried that it might be Ciel so she went and walked around "Ciel? Ciel?"



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He smiled. "Apparently I went crazy. I don't remember a thing."



Chelsea: Lovely she thought. Marcus was crazy, people were being attacked, and now the gang that took Trent was here, could this day get any better? "So why are you tied up?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Brittany: She heard a scream she was worried that it might be Ciel so she went and walked around "Ciel? Ciel?"  Chelsea: Lovely she thought. Marcus was crazy, people were being attacked, and now the gang that took Trent was here, could this day get any better? "So why are you tied up?"



Marcus: "Maka thought it would be good for me to be restrained. I don't mind, really."

Trent: He stayed behind Chelsea.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Maka thought it would be good for me to be restrained. I don't mind, really."
> 
> Trent: He stayed behind Chelsea.



Chelsea: "Well do you want something to eat or drink?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well do you want something to eat or drink?"



Marcus: "Some water would he nice."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Some water would he nice."



Chelsea: "Trent, do you want to get me some water for Marcus?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Trent, do you want to get me some water for Marcus?"



Trent: He nodded and ran off.

Marcus: "You really care for that kid, huh?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: The arrow fell out of his neck, as if it were an invisible person pulling at it. The blood slowly moved around, crawling back into the wound. The gash slowly closed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He nodded and ran off.
> 
> Marcus: "You really care for that kid, huh?"



Chelsea: she smiled "Yeah, he's great! He's like my little brother. I promised him that I would protect him...so don't go crazy on him, okay." she smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Yeah, he's great! He's like my little brother. I promised him that I would protect him...so don't go crazy on him, okay." she smiled



Marcus: "I don't plan on going crazy." He frowned. "Keep him away from Ciel and Mei."

Trent: He came back with a canteen of water.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: The arrow fell out of his neck, as if it were an invisible person pulling at it. The blood slowly moved around, crawling back into the wound. The gash slowly closed.



Brittany: She found Ciel with an arrow in his neck and then all of a sudden the arrow fell out and the wound began to close "Uh, Ciel...what the heck was that?" she started backing away


----------



## danibryan819

doodle98 said:
			
		

> marcus: "i don't plan on going crazy." he frowned. "keep him away from ciel and mei."
> 
> trent: He came back with a canteen of water.



no don't you dare tell. Nononononononono


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I don't plan on going crazy." He frowned. "Keep him away from Ciel and Mei."
> 
> Trent: He came back with a canteen of water.



Chelsea: She smiled when she saw Trent "Thanks." She then gave the water to Marcus


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She smiled when she saw Trent "Thanks." She then gave the water to Marcus



OOC: He won't tell.

Marcus: Not being able to use his hands, he bit down on the bottle and tilted his head back to drink.

Trent: To amuse himself, he laughed quietly and watched Marcus's Adam's apple bob up and down as he swallowed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: He won't tell.
> 
> Marcus: Not being able to use his hands, he bit down on the bottle and tilted his head back to drink.
> 
> Trent: To amuse himself, he laughed quietly and watched Marcus's Adam's apple bob up and down as he swallowed.



Chelsea: "Uh, okay well we're going to go now. I'll think about what you said. Just holler if you need anything else." she took Trent's hand and began walking to an apple tree


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay. How's about we just take a walk. We can look at things."



Gwendolyn: "Sure."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Uh, okay well we're going to go now. I'll think about what you said. Just holler if you need anything else." she took Trent's hand and began walking to an apple tree



Marcus: "You're very kind."

Trent: "Where are we going now?"


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:


> brittany: She found ciel with an arrow in his neck and then all of a sudden the arrow fell out and the wound began to close "uh, ciel...what the heck was that?" she started backing away



ooc:^^^


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Sure."



David: He took her hand. "We should get to know each other better,"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "You're very kind."
> 
> Trent: "Where are we going now?"



Chelsea: She smiled at Marcus "Thanks." then she ruffled Trent's hair "To get some apples of course!"


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: She found Ciel with an arrow in his neck and then all of a sudden the arrow fell out and the wound began to close "Uh, Ciel...what the heck was that?" she started backing away



Ciel: He gasped, sitting up. "B-Brittany..." He put a hand over his neck. "Somebody...shot me. I don't know what happened. I was dead..." He frowned. "Brittany...there's something I have to tell you." He stood warily. "I have no clue why, but I can't die when I'm here." Although he lied, there was no sign of it.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She smiled at Marcus "Thanks." then she ruffled Trent's hair "To get some apples of course!"



Trent: "Oh. Okay." He smiled.

Marcus: He lowered his head again. His legs were sprawled out as he sat on the ground.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He gasped, sitting up. "B-Brittany..." He put a hand over his neck. "Somebody...shot me. I don't know what happened. I was dead..." He frowned. "Brittany...there's something I have to tell you." He stood warily. "I have no clue why, but I can't die when I'm here." Although he lied, there was no sign of it.



Brittany: "Uh, well duh some one shot you, there was an arrow sticking out your neck! And then presto chango! No arrow!!!! Excuse me while I go freak out!" she said going to go sit against a tree


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Uh, well duh some one shot you, there was an arrow sticking out your neck! And then presto chango! No arrow!!!! Excuse me while I go freak out!" she said going to go sit against a tree



Ciel: He hurried after Brittany. "Brittany! Please...don't treat me like a freak just because I can't die in a fake world." He sat down. "Please, Brittany. I really like you."


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: Maybe Mei can talk to Marcus now?


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He hurried after Brittany. "Brittany! Please...don't treat me like a freak just because I can't die in a fake world." He sat down. "Please, Brittany. I really like you."



Brittany: "Gosh, Ciel not everything is about you! Recognize those words?" she then more calmly said "Look Ciel, I'm not treating you like I freak. It's just kind of freaky seeing some one you really like dying one minute and then chasing after you the next!"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He took her hand. "We should get to know each other better,"



Gwendolyn: "Okay. Well, I'm an only child. I live with my aunt and uncle. I like music and the radio."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Okay. Well, I'm an only child. I live with my aunt and uncle. I like music and the radio."



David: "What sort of music, princess?"  

OOC: Warning: I may start quoting the princess bride at any moment. I blame you.


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Gosh, Ciel not everything is about you! Recognize those words?" she then more calmly said "Look Ciel, I'm not treating you like I freak. It's just kind of freaky seeing some one you really like dying one minute and then chasing after you the next!"



Ciel: He stood. Reaching into his pocket, he took out the blue stone and set it next to her. Ciel walked away. "Not dying is something that I can be worried about how others see me. And if you don't like me trying to calm you down, there's the option where I can forget it all. If you'd like, I can be a d*ck to you again." He murmured. He picked up the arrow and threw it at a tree. "Damn..." he hissed, continuing to walk away.

Mei: She walked to Marcus and slapped him across the face. "Don't you dare hurt Darby! Ever again..."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He stood. Reaching into his pocket, he took out the blue stone and set it next to her. Ciel walked away. "Not dying is something that I can be worried about how others see me. And if you don't like me trying to calm you down, there's the option where I can forget it all. If you'd like, I can be a d*ck to you again." He murmured. He picked up the arrow and threw it at a tree. "Damn..." he hissed, continuing to walk away.
> 
> Mei: She walked to Marcus and slapped him across the face. "Don't you dare hurt Darby! Ever again..."



Brittany: "Hey!!! What makes you think you can just walk away like that?" She called after him


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He stood. Reaching into his pocket, he took out the blue stone and set it next to her. Ciel walked away. "Not dying is something that I can be worried about how others see me. And if you don't like me trying to calm you down, there's the option where I can forget it all. If you'd like, I can be a d*ck to you again." He murmured. He picked up the arrow and threw it at a tree. "Damn..." he hissed, continuing to walk away.  Mei: She walked to Marcus and slapped him across the face. "Don't you dare hurt Darby! Ever again..."



Marcus: "you're sick." He spit out blood. He had been chewing on his lip again. "Why do you care so much about her anyways? She's just your prey."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "you're sick." He spit out blood. He had been chewing on his lip again. "Why do you care so much about her anyways? She's just your prey."



Mei: "She's interesting. She's always happy, yet when she's mad, it's like she could kill anybody. She's intelligent, optomistic and loyal. Darby Thompson is like my sister. I'd never hurt somebody as complex as her." She narrowed her eyes. 

Ciel: "Free will. If people don't want me, I'd prefer not to be around them." He put his hood up and put his hands in his pockets. He refused to look at her. To be honest, he felt numb. She could figure it out now, that he wasn't the good guy...even worse, he genuinely liked her.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "What sort of music, princess?"
> 
> OOC: Warning: I may start quoting the princess bride at any moment. I blame you.



OOC: I'm okay with that.

Gwendolyn: "Rock, alternative, classical, some pop. I like music with all sorts of instruments and all sorts of stuff going on."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "She's interesting. She's always happy, yet when she's mad, it's like she could kill anybody. She's intelligent, optomistic and loyal. Darby Thompson is like my sister. I'd never hurt somebody as complex as her." She narrowed her eyes.  Ciel: "Free will. If people don't want me, I'd prefer not to be around them." He put his hood up and put his hands in his pockets. He refused to look at her. To be honest, he felt numb. She could figure it out now, that he wasn't the good guy...even worse, he genuinely liked her.



Marcus: He smiled at her. "You call me weak. I was closer to killing someone then you have been."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I'm okay with that.  Gwendolyn: "Rock, alternative, classical, some pop. I like music with all sorts of instruments and all sorts of stuff going on."



David: His eyes widened. "Dang, girl. I knew I fell for someone great." He kissed her cheek.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He smiled at her. "You call me weak. I was closer to killing someone then you have been."



Mei: "You have no backbone—a spineless creature...you just want to get back home to your little wife....but don't you know what happens to soldiers? They aren't the same. You're wife will barely be able to recognize you. And me? I've not killed anybody yet, but, my, my....little by little, I'm setting this place up to collapse. Angela's on my side. And I don't care what happens; you will die one way or another for hurting her." Her upper lip twitched. She stepped back and let out a deep breath, a fake smile appearing on her face. "Now, wouldn't want your child to take your burdens when we get out, now, wouldn't we?" She smirked and started to walk away.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "You have no backbone—a spineless creature...you just want to get back home to your little wife....but don't you know what happens to soldiers? They aren't the same. You're wife will barely be able to recognize you. And me? I've not killed anybody yet, but, my, my....little by little, I'm setting this place up to collapse. Angela's on my side. And I don't care what happens; you will die one way or another for hurting her." Her upper lip twitched. She stepped back and let out a deep breath, a fake smile appearing on her face. "Now, wouldn't want your child to take your burdens when we get out, now, wouldn't we?" She smirked and started to walk away.



Marcus: His eyes widened. "Get back here you b*tch! Don't you dare say something like that! I don't care what the hell you do to me, but don't you dare do anything to my child!" he screamed,


----------



## Doodle98

Ugh it won't show up!


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: His eyes widened. "Get back here you *****! Don't you dare say something like that! I don't care what the hell you do to me, but don't you dare do anything to my child!" he screamed,



Mei: she turned her head back to face him. A wide smirk crossed it. "Oh? But is that child even real? Are your memories real? This place is described as a fragment of a memory of a nightmare...so your past could be a fragment of a memory of a life that was never even lived." She turned back.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: she turned her head back to face him. A wide smirk crossed it. "Oh? But is that child even real? Are your memories real? This place is described as a fragment of a memory of a nightmare...so your past could be a fragment of a memory of a life that was never even lived." She turned back.



Marcus: "No. It has to be real. I have a bloody tattoo of Marilyn's name on my chest for god's sake! Don't you dare say this!" He clenched his teeth and tears started to run down his cheeks. "You b*tch."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "No. It has to be real. I have a bloody tattoo of Marilyn's name on my chest for god's sake! Don't you dare say this!" He clenched his teeth and tears started to run down his cheeks. "You b*tch."



Mei: "Yes, I am a b*tch. To certain people I dislike." She chuckled softly and smiled. "Maybe you had a Mailyn Monroe obsession. Or, maybe it's really a nightmare. But I doubt that we'll ever be waken up. Maybe the patients...surely not us."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "Yes, I am a b*tch. To certain people I dislike." She chuckled softly and smiled. "Maybe you had a Mailyn Monroe obsession. Or, maybe it's really a nightmare. But I doubt that we'll ever be waken up. Maybe the patients...surely not us."



Marcus: He knew they could get back. He had seen it before. "I know my memories are real! You're just trying to mess with me, drive me crazier than I've gone here!" and it was working. He chuckled. "you're just trying to mess with me. And it's working! Just leave me alone! Leave my family out of this and leave me alone!" he shouted as he laughed and cried.


----------



## Doodle98

*gasp* you should do like an update with Lynn! It would be interesting to see what she is doing with Marcus gone.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He knew they could get back. He had seen it before. "I know my memories are real! You're just trying to mess with me, drive me crazier than I've gone here!" and it was working. He chuckled. "you're just trying to mess with me. And it's working! Just leave me alone! Leave my family out of this and leave me alone!" he shouted as he laughed and cried.



Mei: She didn't turn back, but held a smirk on her face. "As I said...setting this up to collapse is what I was meant to do..." she murmured so that she only could hear.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: His eyes widened. "Dang, girl. I knew I fell for someone great." He kissed her cheek.



Gwen: She grinned, her eyes sparkled. "You like that kind of music too?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She grinned, her eyes sparkled. "You like that kind of music too?"



David: "Music is my savior. So many times I thought to do the thing that brought me here. But music changed my mind and I didn't."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: She didn't turn back, but held a smirk on her face. "As I said...setting this up to collapse is what I was meant to do..." she murmured so that she only could hear.



Marcus: He started screaming.

Maka: "Jeff, could you get him to shut up?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He started screaming.
> 
> Maka: "Jeff, could you get him to shut up?"



Jet: He stood and walked to Marcus. "Shut up! Your insanity won't benefit anybody, so just keep it on the down-low." He grumbled.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He stood and walked to Marcus. "Shut up! Your insanity won't benefit anybody, so just keep it on the down-low." He grumbled.



Marcus: "Don't yell at me!" he whimpered. "you don't understand. I just want to go home!" he looked up to reveal tears running down her face and a red handprint on his face from where Mei had slapped him.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Music is my savior. So many times I thought to do the thing that brought me here. But music changed my mind and I didn't."



Gwen: She nodded. "You're right. Most of the time there's a song that is about what I'm feeling and it feels so good to know someone else understands. And it's better for me than a movie, because I can listen to a movie and laugh at the jokes they say, but I miss so much because I can't see what's going on. But music....you don't need eyes for music."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She nodded. "You're right. Most of the time there's a song that is about what I'm feeling and it feels so good to know someone else understands. And it's better for me than a movie, because I can listen to a movie and laugh at the jokes they say, but I miss so much because I can't see what's going on. But music....you don't need eyes for music."



David: "Oh, sweetheart." he hugged her. He sighed. "the cancer is going to cut some of the blood flow in my brain so I might forget things or become a serious a*s, or even lose my eyesight actually. So, we may be in the same boat sometime soon." he smiled sadly. "I'm sorry I keep talking about it, theres just so much I want you to be ready for and things that I need to apologize for now that I can't apologize for later."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Oh, sweetheart." he hugged her. He sighed. "the cancer is going to cut some of the blood flow in my brain so I might forget things or become a serious a*s, or even lose my eyesight actually. So, we may be in the same boat sometime soon." he smiled sadly. "I'm sorry I keep talking about it, theres just so much I want you to be ready for and things that I need to apologize for now that I can't apologize for later."



Gwendolyn: "It's okay. I'll stick by you. It just might be a case of the blind leading the blind."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "It's okay. I'll stick by you. It just might be a case of the blind leading the blind."



David: He stroked her hair. "Thank you. I love you so much." he sniffled. He was trying not to cry.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Don't yell at me!" he whimpered. "you don't understand. I just want to go home!" he looked up to reveal tears running down her face and a red handprint on his face from where Mei had slapped him.



Jet: "Most of us want to go home. You're not alone. You're no different from us, so stop acting like your sob story is worse than ours. I don't give a flying sh*t about how bad you want to go home. All of us are trying to find a way, so you should contribute as well instead of hurting Darby, going crazy, and being pitiful. Get a godd*mn edge." He huffed.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "Most of us want to go home. You're not alone. You're no different from us, so stop acting like your sob story is worse than ours. I don't give a flying sh*t about how bad you want to go home. All of us are trying to find a way, so you should contribute as well instead of hurting Darby, going crazy, and being pitiful. Get a godd*mn edge." He huffed.



Marcus: "I want to see my baby. At least you aren't being forced to try to kill everyone here! I don't want to hurt anyone."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He stroked her hair. "Thank you. I love you so much." he sniffled. He was trying not to cry.



Gwendolyn: "I love you too."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "I love you too."



David: "You know I don't want to hurt you. I want you to be prepared and okay with my death. But let's change the subject. Do you like to read?"


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:


> Mei: "She's interesting. She's always happy, yet when she's mad, it's like she could kill anybody. She's intelligent, optomistic and loyal. Darby Thompson is like my sister. I'd never hurt somebody as complex as her." She narrowed her eyes.
> 
> Ciel: "Free will. If people don't want me, I'd prefer not to be around them." He put his hood up and put his hands in his pockets. He refused to look at her. To be honest, he felt numb. She could figure it out now, that he wasn't the good guy...even worse, he genuinely liked her.



Brittany: She laughed "Free will my butt! I'm not that great at math but I do know this, an 'I really like you' plus another 'I really like you' some how just doesn't add up to the guy walking way! And last I checked we were going on a date! I don't know where you would have gotten such a stupid idea of me not wanting you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Oh. Okay." He smiled.
> 
> Marcus: He lowered his head again. His legs were sprawled out as he sat on the ground.



Chelsea: She stood in front of an apple tree. "Okay do you want to climb up and hand the apples to me or do you want me to climb up and pass them down to you?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "You know I don't want to hurt you. I want you to be prepared and okay with my death. But let's change the subject. Do you like to read?"



Gwendolyn: "Yes. All my books are Braille though."


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: She laughed "Free will my butt! I'm not that great at math but I do know this, an 'I really like you' plus another 'I really like you' some how just doesn't add up to the guy walking way! And last I checked we were going on a date! I don't know where you would have gotten such a stupid idea of me not wanting you."



Ciel: "Do I look like I spend a fair time socializing? All I know is that when I was alive, I had next to nobody to count on. Making a new friend never happened. Normally, when people ran away from me, they just didn't want anything to deal with me. I was written off as the guy who spent all of his time in a library with a sister that cuts her wrists. I may act like I know how people 'work', but I haven't the clue what anything is!" He shrieked, taking deep breaths. More memories appeared in his mind. Only a few, which were that of him being bullied and his sister having to go to the emergency room many times. He dropped to his knees, putting his face in his hands and hunching over. "I don't want to remember these things." His voice hushed. His hood still covered his face. "I don't want to know these emotions..." he felt a tear rush down his face.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: "Do I look like I spend a fair time socializing? All I know is that when I was alive, I had next to nobody to count on. Making a new friend never happened. Normally, when people ran away from me, they just didn't want anything to deal with me. I was written off as the guy who spent all of his time in a library with a sister that cuts her wrists. I may act like I know how people 'work', but I haven't the clue what anything is!" He shrieked, taking deep breaths. More memories appeared in his mind. Only a few, which were that of him being bullied and his sister having to go to the emergency room many times. He dropped to his knees, putting his face in his hands and hunching over. "I don't want to remember these things." His voice hushed. His hood still covered his face. "I don't want to know these emotions..." he felt a tear rush down his face.



Brittany: she dropped down next to Ciel and put her hand on his back "I'm sorry." she said resting her head on his shoulder


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She stood in front of an apple tree. "Okay do you want to climb up and hand the apples to me or do you want me to climb up and pass them down to you?"



Trent: "I'll climb up."

David: He nodded. "Braille is so interesting. I'd really like to know how to read it."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I'll climb up."
> 
> David: He nodded. "Braille is so interesting. I'd really like to know how to read it."



Gwendolyn: "Each letter is a pattern of raised dots. Its kinda like morse code."


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:


> Brittany: she dropped down next to Ciel and put her hand on his back "I'm sorry." she said resting her head on his shoulder



Ciel frowned and sighed "I'm sorry for dragging you into the labirynth that is 'Ciel Dakota'. Are you sure you want to return the affection for somebody like me? You could easily say no and find a millionaire. But what adventure would that be." He wiped away a tear and tried to force a small smile.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Each letter is a pattern of raised dots. Its kinda like morse code."



David: "I understand that. I'd like to learn it."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "I understand that. I'd like to learn it."



Gwendolyn: "Maybe I'll teach you, when I have a Braillr book."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Maybe I'll teach you, when I have a Braillr book."



David: "I'd like that." he smiled. "so what do you like to read?"


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I want to see my baby. At least you aren't being forced to try to kill everyone here! I don't want to hurt anyone."



Maka: "What?" she was nervous. She grabbed for Jets hand,


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "What?" she was nervous. She grabbed for Jets hand,



Jet: He grabbed her hand. "Kill...it's you!? You're the one trying to kill us all..." he mumbled.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He grabbed her hand. "Kill...it's you!? You're the one trying to kill us all..." he mumbled.



Marcus: "I don't want to hurt anyone! I'm just supposed to. I'm not gonna! Just keep me on this tree to prove it. I won't hurt anyone. And I'm not the only one anyways..."

Maka: She kicked Marcus' face.

Marcus: His nose started bleeding. "thanks for tat."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I don't want to hurt anyone! I'm just supposed to. I'm not gonna! Just keep me on this tree to prove it. I won't hurt anyone. And I'm not the only one anyways..."
> 
> Maka: She kicked Marcus' face.
> 
> Marcus: His nose started bleeding. "thanks for tat."



Jet: "There's the white-haired girl and you...I don't want to hear any more crap from you...Maka...let's just go..."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: "There's the white-haired girl and you...I don't want to hear any more crap from you...Maka...let's just go..."



Maka: She nodded.

Marcus: He sighed. "I'm sorry about Darby. And trust me, there are more. Please be careful."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She nodded.
> 
> Marcus: He sighed. "I'm sorry about Darby. And trust me, there are more. Please be careful."



Jet: He rolled his eyes and looked to Maka, walking away.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel frowned and sighed "I'm sorry for dragging you into the labirynth that is 'Ciel Dakota'. Are you sure you want to return the affection for somebody like me? You could easily say no and find a millionaire. But what adventure would that be." He wiped away a tear and tried to force a small smile.



Brittany: she gave him a small smile "Have you ever met a millionaire? Not only are they boring they're pretty stuck up too! I'd much rather Ciel Dakota."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I'll climb up."
> 
> David: He nodded. "Braille is so interesting. I'd really like to know how to read it."



Chelsea: "Okay. How many are you going to eat?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jet: He rolled his eyes and looked to Maka, walking away.



Maka: She held Jets hand. "I'm scared. Is he really going to try and kill us?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay. How many are you going to eat?"



Trent: "Just one." He started picking apples and hanging them to Chelsea.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Just one." He started picking apples and hanging them to Chelsea.



Chelsea: "Okay, go ahead and get five."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, go ahead and get five."



Trent: "Four, five." He handed them down. He jumped down from the tree.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Four, five." He handed them down. He jumped down from the tree.



Chelsea: "Good job.You can go take two of those over to Blake and Flynn or you can come with me and bring this one to Marcus..."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Good job.You can go take two of those over to Blake and Flynn or you can come with me and bring this one to Marcus..."



Trent: "I'll take these ones to Blake and Flynn." He dashed off.


----------



## maps823

Chelsea: she walked over to Marcus and saw that he had a bloddy nose "Gosh, I leave for five minutes and now you have a bloody nose!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she walked over to Marcus and saw that he had a bloddy nose "Gosh, I leave for five minutes and now you have a bloody nose!"



Marcus: "Maka kicked my face because she found out I was supposed to kill everyone here. I don't even want to hurt anyone, and I'm not the only one who's supposed to kill."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Maka kicked my face because she found out I was supposed to kill everyone here. I don't even want to hurt anyone, and I'm not the only one who's supposed to kill."



Chelsea: "Um, okay well I brought you an apple." she held it out to him so he could take a bite


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Um, okay well I brought you an apple." she held it out to him so he could take a bite



Marcus: "Thank you." He bit down on the apple.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Thank you." He bit down on the apple.



Chelsea: "No problem."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "No problem."



Marcus: The juice from the apple ran down his chin. "Why are you being so nice to me?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I'd like that." he smiled. "so what do you like to read?"



Gwendolyn: "Anything."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: The juice from the apple ran down his chin. "Why are you being so nice to me?"



Chelsea: she wiped his chin and laughed a little "I'm just being a decent human being, I guess. I don't see the point of tying you up. I mean it's not like they've taken their pitchforks and torches to find out who's been shooting arrows and stabbing people."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I'll take these ones to Blake and Flynn." He dashed off.



Flynn: "Thanks kid."

Blake: "Kid?"

Flynn: "Yeah. You're one too, kid."

Blake: He rolled his eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Thanks kid."  Blake: "Kid?"  Flynn: "Yeah. You're one too, kid."  Blake: He rolled his eyes.



David: "Cool."

Trent: He smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she wiped his chin and laughed a little "I'm just being a decent human being, I guess. I don't see the point of tying you up. I mean it's not like they've taken their pitchforks and torches to find out who's been shooting arrows and stabbing people."



Marcus: He smiled, but it faded. "I promise, I'm not going to kill anyone. I just snapped at Darby. I'm sorry."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He smiled, but it faded. "I promise, I'm not going to kill anyone. I just snapped at Darby. I'm sorry."



Chelsea: "You didn't do anything to me, so no need to apologize. You almost done with this?" glancing down at the apple


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You didn't do anything to me, so no need to apologize. You almost done with this?" glancing down at the apple



Marcus: "Yeah, I don't eat a lot anyways. Sorta kinda anorexic, but not really, I just can't eat. Thank you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Yeah, I don't eat a lot anyways. Sorta kinda anorexic, but not really, I just can't eat. Thank you."



Chelsea: "Anytime. Just try not to get beat up or starve yourself, I'm sure they'll let you go soon enough." she said taking her apple over to where Trent was "Hey, kid." she said ruffling his hair


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Anytime. Just try not to get beat up or starve yourself, I'm sure they'll let you go soon enough." she said taking her apple over to where Trent was "Hey, kid." she said ruffling his hair



Marcus: "I really doubt it."

Trent: He smiled. "Hi."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Cool."
> 
> Trent: He smiled.



Blake: "Thanks," he added.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Thanks," he added.



Trent: "You're welcome. I'm Trent."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I really doubt it."
> 
> Trent: He smiled. "Hi."



Chelsea: she bit into her apple "So, you two fall in love in the past 24 hours?" she asked Blake and Flynn


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "You're welcome. I'm Trent."



Blake: "Blake."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Blake."



Trent: He smiled and ate his apple.

David: "Do you have any questions about me that you were wondering, Gwen?"


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:
			
		

> Chelsea: she bit into her apple "So, you two fall in love in the past 24 hours?" she asked Blake and Flynn



Ooc: ^


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she bit into her apple "So, you two fall in love in the past 24 hours?" she asked Blake and Flynn



Trent: He chuckled. "Chelsea, that's mean."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He chuckled. "Chelsea, that's mean."



Chelsea: "How is that mean?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "How is that mean?"



Trent: "You're teasing the actual couples."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "You're teasing the actual couples."



Chelsea: "I'm not allowed to tease people?"she laughed throwing her apple core at him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I'm not allowed to tease people?"she laughed throwing her apple core at him



Trent: He winced. "I-I don't know."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He winced. "I-I don't know."



Chelsea: she smiled "I was only kidding!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "I was only kidding!"



Trent: "I-I know."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I-I know."



Chelsea: she gave him a hug


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she gave him a hug



Trent: He smiled. "I like your hugs. But we're both wet. We should probably change."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He smiled. "I like your hugs. But we're both wet. We should probably change."



Chelsea: she laughed "I almost forgot I was wet! Okay, let's go find something to wear!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed "I almost forgot I was wet! Okay, let's go find something to wear!"



Trent: "Okay." He smiled. He was glad to have someone like Chelsea to look up to.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Okay." He smiled. He was glad to have someone like Chelsea to look up to.



Chelsea: "Hey, you never told me what size shoes you wear." she looked at the bottom of her shoe "I'm a 7."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Hey, you never told me what size shoes you wear." she looked at the bottom of her shoe "I'm a 7."



Trent: He checked. "Me too." He smiled. He started rummaging through some bags. "I found a pair of shorts for you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He checked. "Me too." He smiled. He started rummaging through some bags. "I found a pair of shorts for you."



Chelsea: "Thanks. Here's some shorts for you and some socks. Your shirt didn't get wet did it?" she asked finding two shirts


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Thanks. Here's some shorts for you and some socks. Your shirt didn't get wet did it?" she asked finding two shirts



Trent: "No, my shirt is okay. Thank you." He smiled. "Should we just go into tents and change?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "No, my shirt is okay. Thank you." He smiled. "Should we just go into tents and change?"



Chelsea: "Yeah, my tent's over there." she pointed to her tent "You can change in there after me, if you want." she smiled and walked over to her tent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, my tent's over there." she pointed to her tent "You can change in there after me, if you want." she smiled and walked over to her tent



Trent: "Okay." He sat down under a tree. He looked over at Marcus, who was just slumped over miserably. His arms must hurt. They were spread like they were wings and pulled backwards so they could be tied to the tree.  And was he... crying? Yeah. He was crying. The poor guy.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Okay." He sat down under a tree. He looked over at Marcus, who was just slumped over miserably. His arms must hurt. They were spread like they were wings and pulled backwards so they could be tied to the tree.  And was he... crying? Yeah. He was crying. The poor guy.



Chelsea: After quite some difficulty wriggling out of her wet jeans she changed and then walked over to Trent "Your turn, kiddo!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: After quite some difficulty wriggling out of her wet jeans she changed and then walked over to Trent "Your turn, kiddo!"



Trent: "He looks so sad, Chelsea," he said before getting up and going into the tent.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "He looks so sad, Chelsea," he said before getting up and going into the tent.



Chelsea: She frowned. He was right Marcus did look really sad. She decided they should go talk to him once Trent was changed.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She frowned. He was right Marcus did look really sad. She decided they should go talk to him once Trent was changed.



Trent: He left the tent. "How do I look?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He left the tent. "How do I look?"



Chelsea: She smiled "You look terrific! How do I look?" she twirled in a little circle


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She smiled "You look terrific! How do I look?" she twirled in a little circle



Trent: "Beautiful."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Beautiful."



Chelsea: She gave him a hug and kissed the top of his head "If you're always going to be this wonderful I might just hug you forever!" she laughed "I think we should go talk to Marcus, you're right he does look really sad."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She gave him a hug and kissed the top of his head "If you're always going to be this wonderful I might just hug you forever!" she laughed "I think we should go talk to Marcus, you're right he does look really sad."



Trent: He blushed and smiled at Chelsea. "Alright."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He blushed and smiled at Chelsea. "Alright."



Chelsea: They walked over to Marcus. "Hey."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: They walked over to Marcus. "Hey."



Marcus: He looked up at him. "Hi."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He looked up at him. "Hi."



Chelsea: "Do you know how to play would you rather?" she asked sitting on the ground in front of him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Do you know how to play would you rather?" she asked sitting on the ground in front of him



Marcus: He nodded.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He nodded.



Chelsea: "Okay, would you rather eat 20 crayons or 20 acorns?" She patted the spot on the ground next to her so Trent would sit down


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, would you rather eat 20 crayons or 20 acorns?" She patted the spot on the ground next to her so Trent would sit down



Trent: He sat down.

Marcus: "For most of my life I was homeless. Acorns, if you know what to do with them, aren't bad. So acorns."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He sat down.
> 
> Marcus: "For most of my life I was homeless. Acorns, if you know what to do with them, aren't bad. So acorns."



Chelsea: "Okay, now you can ask one of us."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled and ate his apple.
> 
> David: "Do you have any questions about me that you were wondering, Gwen?"



Gwen: "Nothing specific. Just tell me something about yourself."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, now you can ask one of us."



Marcus: He sighed. "I don't know."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Nothing specific. Just tell me something about yourself."



David: "Okay. Well, I play guitar. And bass. And drums. And violin."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He sighed. "I don't know."



Chelsea: "Come on, it's not that hard. Just think of two crazy scenarios and say would you rather. It's really not that hard."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Come on, it's not that hard. Just think of two crazy scenarios and say would you rather. It's really not that hard."



Marcus: "Okay. Would you rather be stuck in ice or quicksand?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Okay. Would you rather be stuck in ice or quicksand?"



Chelsea: "Quicksand, definitely quicksand. Your turn Trent."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay. Well, I play guitar. And bass. And drums. And violin."



Gwen: "That's really cool."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Quicksand, definitely quicksand. Your turn Trent."



Trent: "Oh. Um... Would you rather... be able to read minds and not be able to read or just be able to read and not be able to read minds?"

Marcus: "the first one. People could read to me."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "That's really cool."



David: He smiled. "Thanks. Let's take turns. You say something, I say something."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled. "Thanks. Let's take turns. You say something, I say something."



Gwen: "Okay. Hmm. I was going to get a guide dog but my uncle's allergic to dogs."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Oh. Um... Would you rather... be able to read minds and not be able to read or just be able to read and not be able to read minds?"
> 
> Marcus: "the first one. People could read to me."



Chelsea: "The second one. What you said sounds good but I'm a fast reader so I'd rather just read to myself. Trent, would you rather a lion's tail or a lion's mane?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Okay. Hmm. I was going to get a guide dog but my uncle's allergic to dogs."



David: "So you just used a cane?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "The second one. What you said sounds good but I'm a fast reader so I'd rather just read to myself. Trent, would you rather a lion's tail or a lion's mane?"



Trent: "Tail! I've always wanted to have a tail!"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "So you just used a cane?"



Gwen: "Yeah."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Yeah."



David: "Isn't that dangerous? With cars and stuff?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Tail! I've always wanted to have a tail!"



Chelsea: she smiled "Marcus your turn."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Marcus your turn."



Marcus: "I'm really not good at this stuff. Can I just pass?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I'm really not good at this stuff. Can I just pass?"



Chelsea: "Okay, you can go Trent."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Isn't that dangerous? With cars and stuff?"



Gwen: "Not too much. The cane helps me feel vibrations on the ground, and I can still hear."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: She held Jets hand. "I'm scared. Is he really going to try and kill us?"



Ciel: He smiled to Brittany and turned his face to hers. He kissed Brittany gently. He pulled back. "Yeah...boring people are so much fun." He teased.

Jet: "No....I hope not." He replied.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Not too much. The cane helps me feel vibrations on the ground, and I can still hear."



David: "Okay."

Maka: She hugged Jet. "you know what, I'm over all of the stupid mushy stuff. If you want to kiss me, then you can. I don't care if you love me or not, I just want to get out of this god damned place."

Trent: "Would you rather change gender for a day, or for the rest of your life?"


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He smiled to Brittany and turned his face to hers. He kissed Brittany gently. He pulled back. "Yeah...boring people are so much fun." He teased.
> 
> Jet: "No....I hope not." He replied.



Brittany: "Yeah, you're right... I'd be alot better off with that millionaire." she teased kissing him back and then taking his hand "Come on, let's go."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "Okay."
> 
> Maka: She hugged Jet. "you know what, I'm over all of the stupid mushy stuff. If you want to kiss me, then you can. I don't care if you love me or not, I just want to get out of this god damned place."
> 
> Trent: "Would you rather change gender for a day, or for the rest of your life?"



Chelsea: "Eww...I would never want to be a dude, so just one day."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Eww...I would never want to be a dude, so just one day."



Marcus: "A day."

Trent: "I'd like to be a girl, sometimes. So maybe forever actually."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "A day."
> 
> Trent: "I'd like to be a girl, sometimes. So maybe forever actually."



Chelsea: She frowned "Why do you say that?" she asked Trent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She frowned "Why do you say that?" she asked Trent



Trent: "Men can be bad."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Men can be bad."



Chelsea: she gave him a hug "I'm sorry" she turned to Marcus "Would you rather have your mouth and eyes switch places or have two noses were your ears should go and one ear were your nose normally is?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she gave him a hug "I'm sorry" she turned to Marcus "Would you rather have your mouth and eyes switch places or have two noses were your ears should go and one ear were your nose normally is?"



Trent: "I'm okay, Chelsea, really."

Marcus: "I think the two noses one, actually. I'm a chef by trade, and it would really help."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I'm okay, Chelsea, really."
> 
> Marcus: "I think the two noses one, actually. I'm a chef by trade, and it would really help."



Chelsea: "Sorry." she laughed letting go of him "I just really like hugs.. Your turn. And Marcus, I think you'd look pretty funny with an ear in the middle of your face."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Sorry." she laughed letting go of him "I just really like hugs.. Your turn. And Marcus, I think you'd look pretty funny with an ear in the middle of your face."



Marcus: He smiled slightly.

Trent: "Legs as long as your fingers or fingers as long as your legs?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He smiled slightly.
> 
> Trent: "Legs as long as your fingers or fingers as long as your legs?"



Chelsea: She looked down at her legs then her fingers and laughed "I think I'd take the long fingers."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She looked down at her legs then her fingers and laughed "I think I'd take the long fingers."



Trent: He smiled.

Marcus: Marcus tilted his head back and sighed. There were prominent dark circles under his eyes. "Long fingers," he said quietly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He smiled.
> 
> Marcus: Marcus tilted his head back and sighed. There were prominent dark circles under his eyes. "Long fingers," he said quietly.



Chelsea: "Eww....never mind I'd probably have about like ten knuckles or something....Marcus, do you need water or something?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Eww....never mind I'd probably have about like ten knuckles or something....Marcus, do you need water or something?"



Marcus: "I just need to rest a bit."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I just need to rest a bit."



Chelsea: "You want a pillow?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You want a pillow?"



Marcus: "That would be fantastic. Thank you."


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: The intruders left. Ember was sharpening her spear when she heard a thumping noise. She asked, "Who's there?"

Griffin: His eyes sparkled. Griffin then came up behind Ember. He said, "What's up?"

Ember: Ember jumped, then whirled around with the spear in her hand. She snarled, "Get back, I won't hesitate to hurt you. You're too familiar."

Griffin: "That's right, I did train you how to fight," he said, "And sorry, but I don't take orders from my students. I just came-"

Ember: "To kill me? Well, good luck trying."

Griffin: "Nah, I came to give you a fair chance. I never said I didn't play fair. I'm here for your father, even if you don't know who that is."

Ember: "Who's my father? Quick, tell me now."

Griffin: "I could tell you, but that kind of ruins the fun. I work for him, which is how I know you. We're very close, too."

Ember: "If you're so close, then tell me why you haven't killed me yet. I don't remember anything, but I do remember who gave me PTSD in the first place. So, tell me Griffin."

Griffin: "I am your trainer, but I am much more than that. I can't tell you, you have to figure it out on your own. Sorry, that's the rules."

Ember: She took a threatening step toward him, pointing her spear at his nose. She said, "Tell me."

Griffin: Griffin chuckled. "Gotta jet." He disappeared into the bushes, then backed up as he waited for her reaction.

Ember: She threw her weapon after him in anger.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "That would be fantastic. Thank you."



Chelsea: She put a pillow behind Marcus' head "See you later." She turned to Trent "So, what now?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She put a pillow behind Marcus' head "See you later." She turned to Trent "So, what now?"



Marcus: "Thank you." He leaned back against the tree, his arms in a very uncomfortable position. But he supposed this had to do. He wasn't the bad guy here. Why was he being treated this way? He closed his eyes and let out a deep breath.

Trent: "A nap sounds pretty good to me too."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Thank you." He leaned back against the tree, his arms in a very uncomfortable position. But he supposed this had to do. He wasn't the bad guy here. Why was he being treated this way? He closed his eyes and let out a deep breath.
> 
> Trent: "A nap sounds pretty good to me too."



Chelsea: "That's what I was thinking." she walked to her tent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "That's what I was thinking." she walked to her tent



Trent: "Could I stay with you?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Could I stay with you?"



Chelsea: "Of course."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Of course."



Trent: He smiled and walked up to her. "I stayed with David and Gwendolyn last night."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He smiled and walked up to her. "I stayed with David and Gwendolyn last night."



Chelsea: she smiled "That was nice of them to let you stay with them."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "That was nice of them to let you stay with them."



Trent: "Yeah." it started to rain. "quick! Get in the tent!"

Marcus: He swore loudly. He was stuck out here.

David: He picked Gwen up and ran under a tree. "I don't want my princess to get wet."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Yeah." it started to rain. "quick! Get in the tent!"
> 
> Marcus: He swore loudly. He was stuck out here.
> 
> David: He picked Gwen up and ran under a tree. "I don't want my princess to get wet."



Chelsea: She ran into the tent with Trent and laughed "Looks like these clothes didn't last too long without getting wet." she looked over at Marcus, he was getting all wet, poor guy "I wish we could do something for him..." she sighed

Nate: he went into an empty tent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She ran into the tent with Trent and laughed "Looks like these clothes didn't last too long without getting wet." she looked over at Marcus, he was getting all wet, poor guy "I wish we could do something for him..." she sighed
> 
> Nate: he went into an empty tent



Trent: "We could put a tarp over him."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He grinned to Brittany and stood back up. "Let's still take it slow, though...I find the other couples pretty pathetic for being so leniant as to fall in love after just one day." He chuckled.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He grinned to Brittany and stood back up. "Let's still take it slow, though...I find the other couples pretty pathetic for being so leniant as to fall in love after just one day." He chuckled.



Brittany: "Oh, trust me Ciel, I'm not going to be making out with you and say that I'm madly in love with you or anything like those people back at camp. Hey, look it's raining." she said looking up into the sky


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "We could put a tarp over him."



Chelsea: "Okay. You can stay here so you don't get wet." She went out and put a tarp over Marcus


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: "Oh, trust me Ciel, I'm not going to be making out with you and say that I'm madly in love with you or anything like those people back at camp. Hey, look it's raining." she said looking up into the sky



Ciel: He chuckled softly. "I love rain." He murmured. He looked upwards and grinned widely. "Rain is best when it pours."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay. You can stay here so you don't get wet." She went out and put a tarp over Marcus



Marcus: "you don't have to do that."


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He chuckled softly. "I love rain." He murmured. He looked upwards and grinned widely. "Rain is best when it pours."



Brittany: she grinned "I thought I was the only one!" she laughed running into the rain spinning with her arms out stretched



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "you don't have to do that."



Chelsea: "I know, but I'm a decent human being."


----------



## maps823

Ooc: it's pouring at my house right now lol


----------



## danibryan819

maps823 said:
			
		

> Brittany: she grinned "I thought I was the only one!" she laughed running into the rain spinning with her arms out stretched
> 
> Chelsea: "I know, but I'm a decent human being."



Ciel: He smiled happily. "I know it's crazy, but I actually love it when there are thunderstorms. I dunno why, but it's relaxing and stressful at the same time." He chuckled, brushing back his now soaked hair with his hands.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He smiled happily. "I know it's crazy, but I actually love it when there are thunderstorms. I dunno why, but it's relaxing and stressful at the same time." He chuckled, brushing back his now soaked hair with his hands.



Brittany: "Relaxing and stressful....interesting combination. I like lightning it's really pretty. Have you ever seen colored lightning?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Brittany: she grinned "I thought I was the only one!" she laughed running into the rain spinning with her arms out stretched  Chelsea: "I know, but I'm a decent human being."



Marcus: He looked up at Chelsea. "Could you untie me? Please?"

Trent: He curled up and fell asleep.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He looked up at Chelsea. "Could you untie me? Please?"
> 
> Trent: He curled up and fell asleep.



Chelsea: "I-um...I don't know."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I-um...I don't know."



Marcus: "I understand,"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I understand,"



Chelsea: "I'm sorry, Marcus. Really, I am, I want to untie you. But I don't think Mei would appreciate that."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I'm sorry, Marcus. Really, I am, I want to untie you. But I don't think Mei would appreciate that."



Marcus: "D-don't trust her. I'm okay. Just go to your tent with Trent."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Yeah. It's really amazing." He smiled.

Mei: She worked with Darby, perfecting the young girl's aim. She needed to return to camp, so she had Darby atop her back again. She reached the tents. "Kay, Darby...get some rest. You've had a long day. Cover up so you don't get wet." She spoke softly.

Darby: "You're not my mother, but okay!" She cheered.

Mei: She smiled, a towel around her neck. "Kay. If you need me, I'll be out here or back at the oak trees." She said.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Yeah. It's really amazing." He smiled.  Mei: She worked with Darby, perfecting the young girl's aim. She needed to return to camp, so she had Darby atop her back again. She reached the tents. "Kay, Darby...get some rest. You've had a long day. Cover up so you don't get wet." She spoke softly.  Darby: "You're not my mother, but okay!" She cheered.  Mei: She smiled, a towel around her neck. "Kay. If you need me, I'll be out here or back at the oak trees." She said.



Marcus: He scowled at Mei. His hair was dripping with water.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "D-don't trust her. I'm okay. Just go to your tent with Trent."



Chelsea: she went back to her tent and fell asleep next to Trent 



			
				danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: "Yeah. It's really amazing." He smiled.
> 
> Mei: She worked with Darby, perfecting the young girl's aim. She needed to return to camp, so she had Darby atop her back again. She reached the tents. "Kay, Darby...get some rest. You've had a long day. Cover up so you don't get wet." She spoke softly.
> 
> Darby: "You're not my mother, but okay!" She cheered.
> 
> Mei: She smiled, a towel around her neck. "Kay. If you need me, I'll be out here or back at the oak trees." She said.



Brittany: "What colors have you seen?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she went back to her tent and fell asleep next to Trent  Brittany: "What colors have you seen?"



Trent: He snuggled up against his 'sister'. He loved her. Not like those crazy people who were in love after a day, but as a sister.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Purple...and blue." He murmured.

Mei: She showed a delighted smile before reaching into her bag and pulling out an umbrella. She walked to Marcus and untied him. She put the open umbrella over him and threw a towel at him. "I hate you with all of my cold, conceited heart for what you did to Darby, even if it was an accident, but one way or another, you'll kill off these twits. Don't you want this nightmare to be over with?" She sighed, stepping back. "I have nothing. I can't remember anything about life. Either way, I'll be trapped in a nightmare. But I do remember one thing. When I close my eyes, I hear people crying...screaming...gunshots...you're lucky you have more in life to go off of than what I do." She spoke, everything on her soaked. "I can tell you think I don't care for Darby. I don't want to kill her. Everybody else here can go rot. She's special to me." She walked over to the outside of a tent and began to unzip the door to it.


----------



## maps823

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: "Purple...and blue." He murmured.
> 
> Mei: She showed a delighted smile before reaching into her bag and pulling out an umbrella. She walked to Marcus and untied him. She put the open umbrella over him and threw a towel at him. "I hate you with all of my cold, conceited heart for what you did to Darby, even if it was an accident, but one way or another, you'll kill off these twits. Don't you want this nightmare to be over with?" She sighed, stepping back. "I have nothing. I can't remember anything about life. Either way, I'll be trapped in a nightmare. But I do remember one thing. When I close my eyes, I hear people crying...screaming...gunshots...you're lucky you have more in life to go off of than what I do." She spoke, everything on her soaked. "I can tell you think I don't care for Darby. I don't want to kill her. Everybody else here can go rot. She's special to me." She walked over to the outside of a tent and began to unzip the door to it.



Brittany: she laid down on the ground "I've seen green and orange. You think there'll be a rainbow?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Purple...and blue." He murmured.  Mei: She showed a delighted smile before reaching into her bag and pulling out an umbrella. She walked to Marcus and untied him. She put the open umbrella over him and threw a towel at him. "I hate you with all of my cold, conceited heart for what you did to Darby, even if it was an accident, but one way or another, you'll kill off these twits. Don't you want this nightmare to be over with?" She sighed, stepping back. "I have nothing. I can't remember anything about life. Either way, I'll be trapped in a nightmare. But I do remember one thing. When I close my eyes, I hear people crying...screaming...gunshots...you're lucky you have more in life to go off of than what I do." She spoke, everything on her soaked. "I can tell you think I don't care for Darby. I don't want to kill her. Everybody else here can go rot. She's special to me." She walked over to the outside of a tent and began to unzip the door to it.



Marcus: "My life wasn't great. I was abused, tortured, homeless, I don't even remember most of it. The only thing I have to grasp onto is my Marilyn. I understand. I just didn't know wether or not you were being sincere with her." He couldn't even reach the towel without the use of his arms, which hurt, bad. He tried to move them, but since they were pulled back so much, it was hard. He leaned forward and heard a pop. It was it's shoulder. He bit his tongue so he didn't scream.


----------



## Doodle98

David: He took Gwen back to their tent. He laid down with her on him. He gently kissed her neck and held her by her waist. "When we get back I'm pretty sure my hair will be long again. Do you like it better long or short?" he mumbled into her neck.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He took Gwen back to their tent. He laid down with her on him. He gently kissed her neck and held her by her waist. "When we get back I'm pretty sure my hair will be long again. Do you like it better long or short?" he mumbled into her neck.



Gwen: "I like it both ways, and it won't matter, because I won't be able to see it. Then again, I'll be able to feel it."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I like it both ways, and it won't matter, because I won't be able to see it. Then again, I'll be able to feel it."



David: "Would you like it to be long so you can feel it more?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Would you like it to be long so you can feel it more?"



Gwen: "It doesn't matter."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "It doesn't matter."



David: "Okay. Well, we can decide when we get back." He continued to kiss her. "I love you."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay. Well, we can decide when we get back." He continued to kiss her. "I love you."



Gwen: "I love you too."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I love you too."



David: He smiled. "It's a good life, Gwendolyn. It really is." he held her against him tightly, hugging her. "Could we just stay like this forever? I never want to let you go." he knew someday soon he would have to, but he never wanted that day to come. He tilted his head back and sighed. "I don't want to die, Gwen. I'm sorry I keep dwelling on it, but I want to get married and start a family and grow old with you and I don't get that chance."


----------



## Doodle98

Ooc: So if anyone was curious, David is definitely going to die. I gotta go to work so bye.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled. "It's a good life, Gwendolyn. It really is." he held her against him tightly, hugging her. "Could we just stay like this forever? I never want to let you go." he knew someday soon he would have to, but he never wanted that day to come. He tilted his head back and sighed. "I don't want to die, Gwen. I'm sorry I keep dwelling on it, but I want to get married and start a family and grow old with you and I don't get that chance."



Gwen: "I wish we could. I wish I could see your face for the rest of my days. But we don't always get what we want."



Doodle98 said:


> Ooc: So if anyone was curious, David is definitely going to die. I gotta go to work so bye.



OOC: Well, at least thank you for telling me beforehand, so I can make some other connections with Gwen so she won't be completely alone after he dies.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I wish we could. I wish I could see your face for the rest of my days. But we don't always get what we want."  OOC: Well, at least thank you for telling me beforehand, so I can make some other connections with Gwen so she won't be completely alone after he dies.



David: He put a hand on her cheek. "It'll be okay."

OOC: It'll be a while.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He put a hand on her cheek. "It'll be okay."
> 
> OOC: It'll be a while.



OOC: Okay

Gwen: She smile at him. "I know."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay  Gwen: She smile at him. "I know."



David: "No matter what happens, I'll always be with you."


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: Work is almost over.

David: He stroked Gwen's hair. "You are so beautiful."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Work is almost over.
> 
> David: He stroked Gwen's hair. "You are so beautiful."



Gwen: "Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Thank you."



OOC: Now it is over. It was really fun. I carried a preserved turtle across the zoo.    

David: He smiled at her. "We should rest." He pulled a blanket over them. "I love you, so much." He pressed his lips against her jaw, giving her little kisses all over her face. "Don't let me go. Please. Don't ever let me go."


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: He woke up. He smiled, seeing Chelsea. He kissed her cheek and snuggled against her. She was such a good sister.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Now it is over. It was really fun. I carried a preserved turtle across the zoo.  David: He smiled at her. "We should rest." He pulled a blanket over them. "I love you, so much." He pressed his lips against her jaw, giving her little kisses all over her face. "Don't let me go. Please. Don't ever let me go."



Gwen: "I love you too. And I won't."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I love you too. And I won't."



David: "Don't let go. Don't let go," he mumbled. "I need you."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Don't let go. Don't let go," he mumbled. "I need you."



Gwen: "I'm right here."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I'm right here."



David: "I need you. I-I need you..." He looked up at her. "O-okay. We really need to sleep."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I need you. I-I need you..." He looked up at her. "O-okay. We really need to sleep."



Gwen: She stroked his hair, his face, pressed kisses to his lips. "And you have me. I'm right here and I'm not going anywhere."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She stroked his hair, his face, pressed kisses to his lips. "And you have me. I'm right here and I'm not going anywhere."



David: He smiled and let out a heavy breath. It felt so nice to feel her hands and lips on him. "Oh Gwendolyn. I am so..." He kissed her passionately. "in love with you," he mumbled before kissing her again.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He woke up. He smiled, seeing Chelsea. He kissed her cheek and snuggled against her. She was such a good sister.



Chelsea: She woke up and saw Trent snuggled against her. She smiled. "Have a nice nap?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She woke up and saw Trent snuggled against her. She smiled. "Have a nice nap?"



Trent: "Yeah."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled and let out a heavy breath. It felt so nice to feel her hands and lips on him. "Oh Gwendolyn. I am so..." He kissed her passionately. "in love with you," he mumbled before kissing her again.



Gwen: "I am glad to hear that, for my heart belongs to you."


----------



## maps823

Chelsea: "What'd you dream about?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I am glad to hear that, for my heart belongs to you."



David: He grinned. "I don't understand why someone as perfect as you would fall for a cancerous pyromaniac like me." he tucked a piece of hair behind her ear.

Trent: "Home."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He grinned. "I don't understand why someone as perfect as you would fall for a cancerous pyromaniac like me." he tucked a piece of hair behind her ear.  Trent: "Home."



Gwen: "Love works in ways we don't understand."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He grinned. "I don't understand why someone as perfect as you would fall for a cancerous pyromaniac like me." he tucked a piece of hair behind her ear.
> 
> Trent: "Home."



Chelsea: "Me too. It was a nice dream. I was eating pancakes." she giggled "And you and Ben were there, too! Y'all were eating pink cotton candy.'


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Love works in ways we don't understand."



David: He nodded. His eyes were growing heavy. "Could you sing for me?"  

Trent: He chuckled. "Of corse we were eating cotton candy." He sighed. "In my dream, I-I was back with the gang. And you were there too. I didn't like seeing you hurt."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He nodded. His eyes were growing heavy. "Could you sing for me?"
> 
> Trent: He chuckled. "Of corse we were eating cotton candy." He sighed. "In my dream, I-I was back with the gang. And you were there too. I didn't like seeing you hurt."



Gwen: "What song?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "What song?"



David: "It doesn't matter." He smiled at her, his eyes drooping. "I'm so tired."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "It doesn't matter." He smiled at her, his eyes drooping. "I'm so tired."



Gwen: Gwen nodded, and picked a love song, Chasing Cars by Snow Patrol:
"We'll do it all
Everything
On our own

We don't need
Anything
Or anyone

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me
And just forget the world?

I don't quite know
How to say
How I feel

Those three words
Are said too much
But not enough

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me
And just forget the world?

Forget what we're told
Before we get too old
Show me a garden
That's bursting into life

Let's waste time
Chasing cars
Around our heads

I need your grace
To remind me
To find my own

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me
And just forget the world?

Forget what we're told
Before we get too old
Show me a garden
That's bursting into life

All that I am
All that I ever was
Is here in your perfect eyes
They're all I can see

I don't know where
Confused about how as well
Just know that these things
Will never change for us at all

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me
And just forget the world?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: Gwen nodded, and picked a love song, Chasing Cars by Snow Patrol: "We'll do it all Everything On our own  We don't need Anything Or anyone  If I lay here If I just lay here Would you lie with me And just forget the world?  I don't quite know How to say How I feel  Those three words Are said too much But not enough  If I lay here If I just lay here Would you lie with me And just forget the world?  Forget what we're told Before we get too old Show me a garden That's bursting into life  Let's waste time Chasing cars Around our heads  I need your grace To remind me To find my own  If I lay here If I just lay here Would you lie with me And just forget the world?  Forget what we're told Before we get too old Show me a garden That's bursting into life  All that I am All that I ever was Is here in your perfect eyes They're all I can see  I don't know where Confused about how as well Just know that these things Will never change for us at all  If I lay here If I just lay here Would you lie with me And just forget the world?"



David: He smiled. "I love you." He fell asleep as she finished the song.


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: I have spent a lot of my time very intricately planning David's progression into death. It's quite depressing. I have a lot of things planned for him once they get back from chemical alley, showing his deterioration. I think that he's going to ask her to sing for him, and when she's singing he falls unconscious, eventually dying in that sleep a few hours later. But I'm not totally sure about that idea.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled. "I love you." He fell asleep as she finished the song.



Gwen: "I love you too."



Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I have spent a lot of my time very intricately planning David's progression into death. It's quite depressing. I have a lot of things planned for him once they get back from chemical alley, showing his deterioration. I think that he's going to ask her to sing for him, and when she's singing he falls unconscious, eventually dying in that sleep a few hours later. But I'm not totally sure about that idea.



OOC: If you go along with that, I think I know that final song I'd use.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I love you too."  OOC: If you go along with that, I think I know that final song I'd use.



David: He slept peacefully for the first time in a while.

OOC: What song?


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He slept peacefully for the first time in a while.
> 
> OOC: What song?



OOC: You'll find out.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: You'll find out.



OOC: Aww man, okay. I actually want them to get out of the alley soon so I can start my plan, but I know it's gonna be a while.  

David: He held onto Gwen tightly, like if he didn't he was going to lose her.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Aww man, okay. I actually want them to get out of the alley soon so I can start my plan, but I know it's gonna be a while.
> 
> David: He held onto Gwen tightly, like if he didn't he was going to lose her.



OOC: I know what you mean. Anney and I were talking about some ideas on the PoA thread and I already want to start forming characters.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I know what you mean. Anney and I were talking about some ideas on the PoA thread and I already want to start forming characters.



OOC: I normally start to "obsess" over one character and right now David is that character. I just want the plan to start. I have so many polyvores and drawings of him.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He nodded. His eyes were growing heavy. "Could you sing for me?"
> 
> Trent: He chuckled. "Of corse we were eating cotton candy." He sighed. "In my dream, I-I was back with the gang. And you were there too. I didn't like seeing you hurt."



Chelsea: She gave him a hug. "I'm not going to let anyone hurt you, Trent."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She gave him a hug. "I'm not going to let anyone hurt you, Trent."



Trent: "I know. I don't want you to get hurt either, though."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I normally start to "obsess" over one character and right now David is that character. I just want the plan to start. I have so many polyvores and drawings of him.



OOC: lol


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: lol



OOC: Seriously, I'm drawing him right now. I think I have a problem. You have no idea how many times I've drawn Nagini, Jolie, Gabrielle, and Georgie.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Seriously, I'm drawing him right now. I think I have a problem. You have no idea how many times I've drawn Nagini, Jolie, Gabrielle, and Georgie.



OOC: lol


----------



## Doodle98

David: He woke up and gasped. He took a few deep breaths then realized where he was.  He was sweating. He wasn't in hell, like where his nightmare had taken place.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I know. I don't want you to get hurt either, though."



Chelsea: "I'll be fine. And it was only a dream."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I'll be fine. And it was only a dream."



Trent: "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

David: He crawled out of the tent. It was still raining. He walked around and pushed his hair out of his face.

Marcus: "David? Could you fix my arm? It popped out of it's socket." He was crying.

David: "uh, yeah, sure." He grabbed Marcus's limp arm and shoved it back into it's socket.

Marcus: He yelped. "I tried to move a little and it popped out a few hours ago."

David: "I'm sorry."

Marcus: "Please untie me."

David: "I'd get in trouble. I could untie your arms and tie you up by your waist or something."

Marcus: "Please."

David: He took the rope and untied it. He tied Marcus to the tree by his waist, then tied his hands together. "Is that better?"

Marcus: He nodded. "Thank you."

David: "I'm sorry I couldn't do more."

Marcus: "It's okay. You can go and continue doing whatever you were doing."

David: "Alright." He climbed back into the tent. "Gwen?" he whispered. "You awake?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Okay."



Chelsea: she smiled at him "You're one great kid, you know that?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled at him "You're one great kid, you know that?"



Trent: He blushed and kissed Chelsea's cheek.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He crawled out of the tent. It was still raining. He walked around and pushed his hair out of his face.
> 
> Marcus: "David? Could you fix my arm? It popped out of it's socket." He was crying.
> 
> David: "uh, yeah, sure." He grabbed Marcus's limp arm and shoved it back into it's socket.
> 
> Marcus: He yelped. "I tried to move a little and it popped out a few hours ago."
> 
> David: "I'm sorry."
> 
> Marcus: "Please untie me."
> 
> David: "I'd get in trouble. I could untie your arms and tie you up by your waist or something."
> 
> Marcus: "Please."
> 
> David: He took the rope and untied it. He tied Marcus to the tree by his waist, then tied his hands together. "Is that better?"
> 
> Marcus: He nodded. "Thank you."
> 
> David: "I'm sorry I couldn't do more."
> 
> Marcus: "It's okay. You can go and continue doing whatever you were doing."
> 
> David: "Alright." He climbed back into the tent. "Gwen?" he whispered. "You awake?"



Gwen: "Mm?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Mm?"



David: "I had a nightmare. I went to hell."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I had a nightmare. I went to hell."



Gwen: "It's okay."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "It's okay."



David: "I don't want to go to hell, Gwen." He buried his head into her shoulder.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I don't want to go to hell, Gwen." He buried his head into her shoulder.



Gwen: "You won't."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "You won't."



David: "Okay." He took her hand with his clammy hand. "I-I love you."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay." He took her hand with his clammy hand. "I-I love you."



Gwen: "I love you too."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I love you too."



David: He hugged her. "Thank you for being here. If you weren't I probably would've killed myself for the second time." He ran a hand through his hair. He cursed, remembering how wet he was from going outside in the rain. He removed his shirt and shorts and put them to the side, to dry. He laid back in his (not embarrassing at all) boxers with kittens on them.


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: Home from work. A bird pooped on my binder.


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: DIS, please work


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He blushed and kissed Chelsea's cheek.



Chelsea: she smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled



Trent: His face turned redder. "S-sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> David: He hugged her. "Thank you for being here. If you weren't I probably would've killed myself for the second time." He ran a hand through his hair. He cursed, remembering how wet he was from going outside in the rain. He removed his shirt and shorts and put them to the side, to dry. He laid back in his (not embarrassing at all) boxers with kittens on them.



David: He put his arm around Gwen and smiled. "Like my embarrassing kitten boxers?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: His face turned redder. "S-sorry."



Chelsea: "What are you apologizing for?" she asked kissing him on his cheek "You're my brother and I'm your sister."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What are you apologizing for?" she asked kissing him on his cheek "You're my brother and I'm your sister."



Trent: He shrugged. "I don't know..."


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: I'm not sure what to do with the four characters I've got.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: I'm not sure what to do with the four characters I've got.



OOC: Any of them could stumble into the camp


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Any of them could stumble into the camp



Annie: Annie tripped over a log and fell down on the ground, but pulled herself to her feet. She moved along with Johnathan, pushing past the trees until eventually coming to a stop. 

Johnathan: When he looked around with Annie, he blinked a few times and rubbed his eyes to see many kids that looked about his age running around. His confusion only grew, wondering how they all got there. 

Annie: Annie cleared her throat. "Um, excuse me."

Johnathan: He whispered to Annie, "Hey, let's go."

Annie: "Excuse me."

Johnathan: "Annie, we've already met one hostile person. We don't need to barge into their-"

Annie: "Um, we were just wondering if you could point us to the direction out of here. We've seemed to have become lost."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Annie: Annie tripped over a log and fell down on the ground, but pulled herself to her feet. She moved along with Johnathan, pushing past the trees until eventually coming to a stop.  Johnathan: When he looked around with Annie, he blinked a few times and rubbed his eyes to see many kids that looked about his age running around. His confusion only grew, wondering how they all got there.  Annie: Annie cleared her throat. "Um, excuse me."  Johnathan: He whispered to Annie, "Hey, let's go."  Annie: "Excuse me."  Johnathan: "Annie, we've already met one hostile person. We don't need to barge into their-"  Annie: "Um, we were just wondering if you could point us to the direction out of here. We've seemed to have become lost."



Marcus: He looked up at them. He was still tied up. "You're in chemical alley. No one knows how to get out, we're trapped. Just pick a tent and make yourself comfortable."


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: Because no one has been active all that much today, I have already written scenes about future David and have done research on his cancer.


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Because no one has been active all that much today, I have already written scenes about future David and have done research on his cancer.



OOC: Sometimes I think the dis hates me.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He shrugged. "I don't know..."



Chelsea: "You want to go play would you rather with Marcus again?"



Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Sometimes I think the dis hates me.



OOC: Sometimes? Ha! The Dis definitely hates me!


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: "Okay, but it's still raining."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Okay, but it's still raining."



Chelsea: she shrugged her shoulders "Eh! Just a little rain and he has a tarp. Or we could just want to sit in here all afternoon."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she shrugged her shoulders "Eh! Just a little rain and he has a tarp. Or we could just want to sit in here all afternoon."



Trent: "Okay, let's go."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Okay, let's go."



Chelsea: she unzipped the tent and walked over to Marcus and his tarp


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she unzipped the tent and walked over to Marcus and his tarp



Marcus: He looked up, his hair dripping with water.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He looked up, his hair dripping with water.



Chelsea: "Would you rather have a pet dragon or be a dragon?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Would you rather have a pet dragon or be a dragon?"



Marcus: "Why are you so enthusiastic about playing this game?" he sighed. "be a dragon."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Why are you so enthusiastic about playing this game?" he sighed. "be a dragon."



Chelsea: "Do you have something better to do?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Do you have something better to do?"



Marcus: "No. I'm sorry. I just don't get why you two would come out here, in the rain, just to see me."

Trent: "You're our friend."

Marcus: His eyes widened. "Really?"

Trent: "Well, of corse."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "No. I'm sorry. I just don't get why you two would come out here, in the rain, just to see me."
> 
> Trent: "You're our friend."
> 
> Marcus: His eyes widened. "Really?"
> 
> Trent: "Well, of corse."



Chelsea: "Yeah, we wouldn't go out in the rain for just anyone. You're our friend."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, we wouldn't go out in the rain for just anyone. You're our friend."



Marcus: He blushed. "Th-thanks."


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> David: He hugged her. "Thank you for being here. If you weren't I probably would've killed myself for the second time." He ran a hand through his hair. He cursed, remembering how wet he was from going outside in the rain. He removed his shirt and shorts and put them to the side, to dry. He laid back in his (not embarrassing at all) boxers with kittens on them.



David: "just so you know, when we get home, there is a chance my personality could change completely," he murmured and closed his eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He blushed. "Th-thanks."



Chelsea: "Anytime. You wanna ask a question now?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Anytime. You wanna ask a question now?"



Marcus: "Would you rather have a duck head or a duck body?" He looked at his younger friends. 

OOC: Fun facts: Marcus is 19 with an 18(?) year old wife who is either pregnant or has a kid.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Would you rather have a duck head or a duck body?" He looked at his younger friends.
> 
> OOC: Fun facts: Marcus is 19 with an 18(?) year old wife who is either pregnant or has a kid.



Chelsea: "Duck head."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Duck head."



Trent: "Uh, body, maybe, so I'd be able to fly."

Marcus: He shook his head to get some water out of his hair.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Uh, body, maybe, so I'd be able to fly."
> 
> Marcus: He shook his head to get some water out of his hair.



Chelsea: "Aww...you'd make a cute duck, I could carry you around in my pocket!" she laughed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Aww...you'd make a cute duck, I could carry you around in my pocket!" she laughed



Trent: He blushed. "Not a chance, duck-head."


----------



## The Villianess

Johnathan: He was sitting off to the side with Annie, talking quietly. He said, "I just don't know if we can trust them."

Annie: Annie blushed, knowing that she had been known for being too trusting. She replied, "I don't think they mean to hurt us."

Johnathan: "What if one of them is a killer? Or that kid the girl we saw earlier warned us about."

Annie: "What if there is no kid like that? I doubt anyone here is going to hurt us."

Johnathan: "I've been in these situations before. I remember running away from some psychos in some organization. I forget the name of it, but I let them take me because I was too trusting."

Annie: "Relax." she whispered. Annie smiled. "We're fine, no one is going to hurt us, never."

Johnathan: "But-" he frowned. Johnathan relaxed. "You win, Annie, but I'm still keeping my guard up."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He blushed. "Not a chance, duck-head."



Chelsea: "Could I at least walk you on a leash, Alexandra?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Could I at least walk you on a leash, Alexandra?"



Trent: His face turned pink and he clenched his fists. "As long as you don't choke me. Leashes hurt."


----------



## Doodle98

David: Suddenly, he grabbed Gwen and pulled her tightly against himself, kissing her passionately. He buried his face into her neck and let out a deep breath. "Perfection. That's what you are."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: His face turned pink and he clenched his fists. "As long as you don't choke me. Leashes hurt."



Chelsea: she felt absolutely terrible, it seemed like every thing she said brought up bad memories for Trent. "I'd never hurt you, litle duck. Marcus, would you rather be deserted on an island with your best friend or your worst enemy?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: Suddenly, he grabbed Gwen and pulled her tightly against himself, kissing her passionately. He buried his face into her neck and let out a deep breath. "Perfection. That's what you are."



Gwen: She smiled a little. "If I were perfection, I probably wouldn't be here."

OOC: Gwen has a set


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She smiled a little. "If I were perfection, I probably wouldn't be here."  OOC: Gwen has a set



David: "Nah. You're still perfect to me. And I know that doesn't mean much coming from a crazy pyromaniac who wears kitten boxers, but it's true. I love you, Gwen, so, so much."

Trent: He leaned against Chelsea and smiled. "I'm your little duck."

Marcus: "Best friend. That's my wife."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Nah. You're still perfect to me. And I know that doesn't mean much coming from a crazy pyromaniac who wears kitten boxers, but it's true. I love you, Gwen, so, so much."
> 
> Trent: He leaned against Chelsea and smiled. "I'm your little duck."
> 
> Marcus: "Best friend. That's my wife."



Gwen: "I love you too."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I love you too."



David: "I love it when you say that." He was sweating. "It's so humid in here."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "Nah. You're still perfect to me. And I know that doesn't mean much coming from a crazy pyromaniac who wears kitten boxers, but it's true. I love you, Gwen, so, so much."
> 
> Trent: He leaned against Chelsea and smiled. "I'm your little duck."
> 
> Marcus: "Best friend. That's my wife."



Chelsea: she smiled at Trent "Yep, you're my little duck. Now it's your turn to ask a question. "


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled at Trent "Yep, you're my little duck. Now it's your turn to ask a question. "



Trent: "Okay. Uh, would you rather have purple hair or green hair?"

Marcus: "I used to have both. And most recently it was blue and red and black. But Lynn likes it brown so I keep it this way."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Okay. Uh, would you rather have purple hair or green hair?"
> 
> Marcus: "I used to have both. And most recently it was blue and red and black. But Lynn likes it brown so I keep it this way."



Chelsea: she stared at Marcus, trying to imagine him with green hair. "Really? That's pretty cool. Hmm..I've always kind of wanted to have red hair. Not like fire truck red but like a dark red, I think I'd take purple hair over the green hair."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she stared at Marcus, trying to imagine him with green hair. "Really? That's pretty cool. Hmm..I've always kind of wanted to have red hair. Not like fire truck red but like a dark red, I think I'd take purple hair over the green hair."



Marcus: He nodded. "Yup."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He nodded. "Yup."



Chelsea: "Trent, would you rather have Snape as your father or Umbridge as your mother?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Trent, would you rather have Snape as your father or Umbridge as your mother?"



Trent: "Snape."

Marcus: "Chelsea, I-" he looked down, embarrassed. "Could you untie me for a minute so I can go to the bathroom?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Snape."
> 
> Marcus: "Chelsea, I-" he looked down, embarrassed. "Could you untie me for a minute so I can go to the bathroom?"



Chelsea: she untied him "Just try not to strangle anyone, okay?" she laughed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she untied him "Just try not to strangle anyone, okay?" she laughed



Marcus: "I won't." He stood, both of his knees making cracking sounds, as he hadn't stood in a few days. He slipped into the woods.

Trent: "Do you think he'll come back?"


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I love it when you say that." He was sweating. "It's so humid in here."



OOC: Wings, didja see this? Also, the set is so sweet that you made.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I won't." He stood, both of his knees making cracking sounds, as he hadn't stood in a few days. He slipped into the woods.
> 
> Trent: "Do you think he'll come back?"



Chelsea: " I don't know why he wouldn't."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: " I don't know why he wouldn't."



Trent: "We tied him up, he's probably scared."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "We tied him up, he's probably scared."



Chelsea: " We didn't tie him up, Trent. I gave him an apple and a tarp and we both talked to him, there's no reason for him to be scared of us. It's the person that stabbed him he should be scared of."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: " We didn't tie him up, Trent. I gave him an apple and a tarp and we both talked to him, there's no reason for him to be scared of us. It's the person that stabbed him he should be scared of."



Trent: "B-but-"

Marcus: He walked back and slowly sat down, holding out his wrists for them to be tied back up.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "B-but-"
> 
> Marcus: He walked back and slowly sat down, holding out his wrists for them to be tied back up.



Chelsea: she looked down at his wrist "You sure?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked down at his wrist "You sure?"



Marcus: "I don't have much of a choice in the matter."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I don't have much of a choice in the matter."



Chelsea: "Well, I think you should at least walk around the tree a little, who knows how long you'll be tied up."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well, I think you should at least walk around the tree a little, who knows how long you'll be tied up."



Marcus: He shrugged.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He shrugged.



Chelsea: "It's your turn to ask a question."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's your turn to ask a question."



Marcus: Trent started to tie him up, "if you were being forced to kill someone, would you rather do it or be tied up for days on end?"


----------



## maps823

Chelsea: "Be tied up."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Be tied up."



Marcus: "Exactly." That was what he was doing.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Exactly." That was what he was doing.



Chelsea: "But why are there only two options? Just because your untied doesn't mean you have to kill people."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "But why are there only two options? Just because your untied doesn't mean you have to kill people."



Marcus: "There are more deaths then just me. They're trying to drive me mad. And it's working, Chelsea."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "There are more deaths then just me. They're trying to drive me mad. And it's working, Chelsea."



Chelsea: Deaths? Maybe the guy was already mad. she thought "Deaths?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: Deaths? Maybe the guy was already mad. she thought "Deaths?"



Marcus: "all the other murderers. They're here, in this campsite." He started trembling. "Don't trust anyone."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "all the other murderers. They're here, in this campsite." He started trembling. "Don't trust anyone."



Chelsea: "What about you, can I trust you?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What about you, can I trust you?"



Marcus: "I really hope so," he mumbled. There were deep, dark circles under his eyes. He was also tearing up a bit.

Trent: He clutched Chelsea's hand.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I really hope so," he mumbled. There were deep, dark circles under his eyes. He was also tearing up a bit.
> 
> Trent: He clutched Chelsea's hand.



Chelsea: That wasn't exactly what she had hoped to hear. She held onto Trent's hand. "I really hope so, too."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: That wasn't exactly what she had hoped to hear. She held onto Trent's hand. "I really hope so, too."



Marcus: "If you think I'm going crazy, slit my throat. I can't die."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "If you think I'm going crazy, slit my throat. I can't die."



Chelsea: "I am not going to slit your throat!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I am not going to slit your throat!"



Marcus: He winced. "Please don't yell at me."

Trent: "I'll do it," he murmured.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He winced. "Please don't yell at me."
> 
> Trent: "I'll do it," he murmured.



Chelsea: "What?!?!? Trent, you can't slit his throat!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What?!?!? Trent, you can't slit his throat!"



Trent: "Only if he goes crazy and tries to hurt you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Only if he goes crazy and tries to hurt you."



Chelsea: she gave him a hug. She didn't bother pointing out that if Marcus for some strange reason couldn't die, slicing his throat really wouldn't do much good.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she gave him a hug. She didn't bother pointing out that if Marcus for some strange reason couldn't die, slicing his throat really wouldn't do much good.



Marcus: "I'll die, but only temporarily."

Trent: He nuzzled against her cheek.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'll die, but only temporarily."
> 
> Trent: He nuzzled against her cheek.



Chelsea: "So, you-you've died here before?" she asked still hugging Trent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "So, you-you've died here before?" she asked still hugging Trent



Marcus: He started chuckling. "Yeah. It was horrible."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He started chuckling. "Yeah. It was horrible."



Chelsea: "So, were the other, um, other death people the ones that stabbed you?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "So, were the other, um, other death people the ones that stabbed you?"



Marcus: He nodded. "They think I'm weak. I am though. I am weak."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He nodded. "They think I'm weak. I am though. I am weak."



Chelsea: "So, because you won't kill people, they think you're weak? Sounds pretty stupid to me. If I had to kill people, I'd be tied up to this tree next to you. So, why exactly do you have to kill people, I mean what's the point in killing us?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "So, because you won't kill people, they think you're weak? Sounds pretty stupid to me. If I had to kill people, I'd be tied up to this tree next to you. So, why exactly do you have to kill people, I mean what's the point in killing us?"



Marcus: "It's the only reason we're here. I'm not totally sure myself. I just want to get back to my wife and my kid."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "It's the only reason we're here. I'm not totally sure myself. I just want to get back to my wife and my kid."



Chelsea: "You have a wife? And a kid?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You have a wife? And a kid?"



Marcus: "Marilyn Dynasty is my wife, yeah. I..." He blushed. "I got her pregnant just before I was kidnapped or whatever happened that got me here. So I either have a kid or will have a kid."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Marilyn Dynasty is my wife, yeah. I..." He blushed. "I got her pregnant just before I was kidnapped or whatever happened that got me here. So I either have a kid or will have a kid."



Chelsea: "How'd y'all meet?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "How'd y'all meet?"



Marcus: "Being trapped here."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Being trapped here."



Chelsea: "You've been here before? Well, why don't you just tell us how to get out?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You've been here before? Well, why don't you just tell us how to get out?"



Marcus: "I-I can't remember how. I don't remember all of my past."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I-I can't remember how. I don't remember all of my past."



Chelsea: she sighed "Well, when you do remember fill us in before you leave."


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "I'm not going to leave without you. Like you said, we're friends."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I'm not going to leave without you. Like you said, we're friends."



Chelsea: she smiled "Thanks. I think I'll dye my hair red when we get back."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Thanks. I think I'll dye my hair red when we get back."



Marcus: "I can help. I've learned some tricks to dying hair."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I can help. I've learned some tricks to dying hair."



Chelsea: "Or maybe I could dye it green, Trent says green makes my eyes pop. What do you think, Trent?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Or maybe I could dye it green, Trent says green makes my eyes pop. What do you think, Trent?"



Trent: "You'll look beautiful no matter what your hair color is, Chelsea."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "You'll look beautiful no matter what your hair color is, Chelsea."



Chelsea: she kissed the top of his head "You're so sweet. I think I'll go with red though, green is a little too crazy for me."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed the top of his head "You're so sweet. I think I'll go with red though, green is a little too crazy for me."



Trent: He blushed. "Maybe then I'll die my hair green."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He blushed. "Maybe then I'll die my hair green."



Chelsea: she stood up and started picking leaves off of the tree


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she stood up and started picking leaves off of the tree



Trent: "What are you doing?"

Marcus: He looked up, watching her."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "What are you doing?"
> 
> Marcus: He looked up, watching her."



Chelsea: she smiled and then put the leaves on both of the boys heads. She stood back to admire her work. "I think you two would look very nice with green hair." she laughed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled and then put the leaves on both of the boys heads. She stood back to admire her work. "I think you two would look very nice with green hair." she laughed



Marcus: He smirked and rolled his eyes.

Trent: "Aww, Chelsea, not again." He chuckled.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He smirked and rolled his eyes.
> 
> Trent: "Aww, Chelsea, not again." He chuckled.



Chelsea: she smiled "At least y'all don't have butter on your heads. One time I shoved Ben's head through the stair railing and then he couldn't get it out so, I used like a whole bucket of margarine on his head. It was really funny, well Ben didn't think it was too funny he was crying. Now anytime he sees me with butter he runs away!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "At least y'all don't have butter on your heads. One time I shoved Ben's head through the stair railing and then he couldn't get it out so, I used like a whole bucket of margarine on his head. It was really funny, well Ben didn't think it was too funny he was crying. Now anytime he sees me with butter he runs away!"



Trent: "That wasn't nice, Chelsea."

Marcus: He shook the leaves off his head.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "That wasn't nice, Chelsea."
> 
> Marcus: He shook the leaves off his head.



Chelsea: she laughed "Yeah; but it was pretty funny and it was also right after he flushed Goldy."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed "Yeah; but it was pretty funny and it was also right after he flushed Goldy."



Trent: "Oh. Okay." He sat down and brushed the leaves from his hair.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Oh. Okay." He sat down and brushed the leaves from his hair.



Chelsea: she smiled again "And if he's mean to me, sometimes I chase him around the house with a stick of butter."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled again "And if he's mean to me, sometimes I chase him around the house with a stick of butter."



Trent: He smiled slightly. "Wow."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He smiled slightly. "Wow."



Chelsea: "And if you're mean to me I can chase you around with leaf."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "And if you're mean to me I can chase you around with leaf."



Trent: "I would never be mean to you. I love you."


----------



## Doodle98

David: "Gwen, when we get back, I have nowhere to go. I'm gonna be homeless."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Gwen, when we get back, I have nowhere to go. I'm gonna be homeless."



Gwen: "No you won't. You can come live with me or we'll get an apartment together."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "No you won't. You can come live with me or we'll get an apartment together."



David: "You'd want to get an apartment with me?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "You'd want to get an apartment with me?"



Gwen: "Yeah, that would be fun. If you wanted to anyway. You don't have to."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Yeah, that would be fun. If you wanted to anyway. You don't have to."



David: "That would be amazing." he grinned. He didn't want to think about what would happen to the apartment after he dies. "I have a bit of money saved up, but not too much, since I was in jail for quite some time."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "That would be amazing." he grinned. He didn't want to think about what would happen to the apartment after he dies. "I have a bit of money saved up, but not too much, since I was in jail for quite some time."



Gwen: "I've got money too, from my job."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I've got money too, from my job."



David: "Where do you work?" He gently placed his hand on her knee and laid back, putting his head in her lap.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Where do you work?" He gently placed his hand on her knee and laid back, putting his head in her lap.



Gwen: "The public library. I teach a Braille class and work with some of the other programs."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "The public library. I teach a Braille class and work with some of the other programs."



David: He grinned. "That's so sweet, Gwendolyn. I'm sure you're a great teacher."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He grinned. "That's so sweet, Gwendolyn. I'm sure you're a great teacher."



Gwen: She blushed. "Well, it's kinda fun. I get to talk to a lot of people."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She blushed. "Well, it's kinda fun. I get to talk to a lot of people."



David: He leaned up and kissed her cheek, then returned his head to her lap. "I've never been good at talking to people."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He leaned up and kissed her cheek, then returned his head to her lap. "I've never been good at talking to people."



Gwen: "Usually it's the same for me, but my students aren't so bad as everyone else."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Usually it's the same for me, but my students aren't so bad as everyone else."



David: "Hm. I've never been able to go to a real school. I was home/orphanage schooled until I was adopted, then neglected by my adoptive parents and once police found out I was being abused I was taken back to the orphanage. I was fourteen when I went to juvie."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Hm. I've never been able to go to a real school. I was home/orphanage schooled until I was adopted, then neglected by my adoptive parents and once police found out I was being abused I was taken back to the orphanage. I was fourteen when I went to juvie."



OOC: Well.

Gwen: "Huh. Well, I guess it doesn't really matter much."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well.  Gwen: "Huh. Well, I guess it doesn't really matter much."



OOC: Well?

David: "I was always advanced anyways, I was learning trig at thirteen."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Well?
> 
> David: "I was always advanced anyways, I was learning trig at thirteen."



OOC: Well.

Gwen: "Cool. You're so smart."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well.  Gwen: "Cool. You're so smart."



David: "No I'm not. You're much smarter. I don't want you to think I'm better than I am."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "No I'm not. You're much smarter. I don't want you to think I'm better than I am."



Gwen: "Don't sell yourself short."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Don't sell yourself short."



David: "I'm not. I'm not great. I'm horrible, Gwen."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I'm not. I'm not great. I'm horrible, Gwen."



Gwendolyn: "You aren't horrible, and I don't like it when you talk about yourself like that. There's a difference between being honest and low self-esteem. There's good and bad in all of us."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "You aren't horrible, and I don't like it when you talk about yourself like that. There's a difference between being honest and low self-esteem. There's good and bad in all of us."



David: He sat up and pulled her onto his lap. "Thank you."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He sat up and pulled her onto his lap. "Thank you."



Gwendolyn: "You're welcome."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "You're welcome."



David: He kissed her behind her ear. "You know just what to say to make me feel better."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He kissed her behind her ear. "You know just what to say to make me feel better."



Gwen: She grinned. "I try."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She grinned. "I try."



David: He nuzzled his nose into his hair. "How is it that after almost a week here you still smell like flowers?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He nuzzled his nose into his hair. "How is it that after almost a week here you still smell like flowers?"



Gwen: She giggled. "I smell like flowers? Have we really been here a week?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She giggled. "I smell like flowers? Have we really been here a week?"



David: "Not exactly flowers, but you just smell wonderful. And yeah, about. I'm not really keeping track." Suddenly he was struck with realization and he blushed. Gwen was on his lap and he was just wearing boxers. "Gwen, maybe you should get off..."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Not exactly flowers, but you just smell wonderful. And yeah, about. I'm not really keeping track." Suddenly he was struck with realization and he blushed. Gwen was on his lap and he was just wearing boxers. "Gwen, maybe you should get off..."



Gwen: She shrugged. "If you're sure." She rolled off of him, but kissed him, first soft and slow and then passionately. When she ended it, she said, "Sometimes I wish the only people here were you and me, then we wouldn't have to leave, because this would be our paradise."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She shrugged. "If you're sure." She rolled off of him, but kissed him, first soft and slow and then passionately. When she ended it, she said, "Sometimes I wish the only people here were you and me, then we wouldn't have to leave, because this would be our paradise."



David: a low, happy groan came from his throat. "I would absolutely love that." He had the idea of staying, but didn't bring it up. "But right now I don't actually mind if you're on me, as long as I can have another one of those kisses." He blushed. "I'm just embarrassed cause I'm in boxers."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: a low, happy groan came from his throat. "I would absolutely love that." He had the idea of staying, but didn't bring it up. "But right now I don't actually mind if you're on me, as long as I can have another one of those kisses." He blushed. "I'm just embarrassed cause I'm in boxers."



Gwen: She giggled. "Silly David." She kissed him again.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She giggled. "Silly David." She kissed him again.



David: "Silly me." He wrapped his arms around her waist and held her. He wanted to say something but his breath was taken away. He gently bit her lower lip.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Silly me." He wrapped his arms around her waist and held her. He wanted to say something but his breath was taken away. He gently bit her lower lip.



Gwen: She hummed a bit when he bit her lip and kept kissing him.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She hummed a bit when he bit her lip and kept kissing him.



David: He laid back with her on top of him. He kissed her more passionately, using his tongue a bit. He stroked her back gently. "You're amazing," he choked out before smashing his lips against hers again.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He laid back with her on top of him. He kissed her more passionately, using his tongue a bit. He stroked her back gently. "You're amazing," he choked out before smashing his lips against hers again.



Gwen: She lost herself in his lips and his tongue and his arms as she kissed him passionately. "I will love you for eternity." She pressed closer to him and kissed him even more deeply.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She lost herself in his lips and his tongue and his arms as she kissed him passionately. "I will love you for eternity." She pressed closer to him and kissed him even more deeply.



David: His tongue became even more active. "Eternity sounds nice," he murmured. "Marry me." His lips melted into hers again.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: His tongue became even more active. "Eternity sounds nice," he murmured. "Marry me." His lips melted into hers again.



Gwen: "I will." There was no second thoughts, no hesitation. She would marry him and she would be happy. She kissed him passionately and deeply.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I will." There was no second thoughts, no hesitation. She would marry him and she would be happy. She kissed him passionately and deeply.



David: "I'm sorry you'll be a widow, but I want you to be happy for as long as possible." He kissed her again, nibbling her lip.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I'm sorry you'll be a widow, but I want you to be happy for as long as possible." He kissed her again, nibbling her lip.



Gwen: "They always said 'Better to have loved and lost than never loved at all'."

OOC: Not that I believe that you know, but it works for them. 

And it's probably better that they get married anyways, when he dies if he has life insurance she'll be taken care of as his widow.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "They always said 'Better to have loved and lost than never loved at all'."  OOC: Not that I believe that you know, but it works for them.  And it's probably better that they get married anyways, when he dies if he has life insurance she'll be taken care of as his widow.



OOC: Yeah.

David: He smiled. "Yeah." He kissed her again. "What if, before I died, we could have a child? That would be the most amazing thing."


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Yeah.
> 
> David: He smiled. "Yeah." He kissed her again. "What if, before I died, we could have a child? That would be the most amazing thing."



David: He hesitated, then said "maybe not. I don't want them to grow up without a father." he leaned down and started kissing and nibbling her neck, secretly hoping to get a moan from her.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Yeah.
> 
> David: He smiled. "Yeah." He kissed her again. "What if, before I died, we could have a child? That would be the most amazing thing."





Doodle98 said:


> David: He hesitated, then said "maybe not. I don't want them to grow up without a father." he leaned down and started kissing and nibbling her neck, secretly hoping to get a moan from her.



Gwen: "It would be a bittersweet symphony," she murmured. She enjoyed the attention, moaning a little.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "It would be a bittersweet symphony," she murmured. She enjoyed the attention, moaning a little.



David: He grinned. "I love that noise," he murmured, his lips brushing against her neck as he spoke. He trailed his kisses back up to her lips. "Mhm. I'm sorry I brought it up."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He grinned. "I love that noise," he murmured, his lips brushing against her neck as he spoke. He trailed his kisses back up to her lips. "Mhm. I'm sorry I brought it up."



Gwen: "It's fine. Don't apologize."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I would never be mean to you. I love you."



Chelsea: "I love you, too" she gave him another hug.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "It's fine. Don't apologize."



David: "I just-I've always wanted a child, but I don't want to put pressure on you any more then I already have. I probably wouldn't be around long enough to see the birth if we decided to."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I love you, too" she gave him another hug.



Trent: He rested his head on her shoulder. "I'm glad I have a sister like you."

Marcus: He started weeping quietly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He rested his head on her shoulder. "I'm glad I have a sister like you."
> 
> Marcus: He started weeping quietly.



Chelsea: "And I'm glad to have you as my brother, you're the best. " she smiled and then whispered into his ear so Marcus couldn't hear "Why's he crying?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "And I'm glad to have you as my brother, you're the best. " she smiled and then whispered into his ear so Marcus couldn't hear "Why's he crying?"



Trent: "He's probably thinking about his family."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "He's probably thinking about his family."



Chelsea: "Poor guy...I'm so happy that I have you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Poor guy...I'm so happy that I have you."



Trent: He smiled and nuzzled his face into her hair. "Me too."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I just-I've always wanted a child, but I don't want to put pressure on you any more then I already have. I probably wouldn't be around long enough to see the birth if we decided to."



Gwen: "It's okay, really."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "It's okay, really."



David: "Okay, good. Now I've ruined the moment. And I've quite enjoyed kissing you." He made a pouty face.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay, good. Now I've ruined the moment. And I've quite enjoyed kissing you." He made a pouty face.



Gwen: She laughed.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She laughed.



David: He put a hand on her cheek. "You have a beautiful laugh, Gwendolyn."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He put a hand on her cheek. "You have a beautiful laugh, Gwendolyn."



Gwendolyn: "Thanks David."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Thanks David."



David: "You are quite welcome, darling." He bit his lip, then leaned in close to her.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "You are quite welcome, darling." He bit his lip, then leaned in close to her.



Gwen: She grinned at him, daring.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She grinned at him, daring.



David: He quickly laid back and pulled her against him and his lips melted into hers again. He was still in shock that he proposed in that short amount of time and she had said yes, but it just made him so, so happy.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He quickly laid back and pulled her against him and his lips melted into hers again. He was still in shock that he proposed in that short amount of time and she had said yes, but it just made him so, so happy.



Gwen: She laughed and pressed her lips to his.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She laughed and pressed her lips to his.



David: It was very humid in the tent and he was sweating but Gwendolyn didn't seem to mind. "You're actually wearing things other than underwear. How are you not sweating as much as I am?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: It was very humid in the tent and he was sweating but Gwendolyn didn't seem to mind. "You're actually wearing things other than underwear. How are you not sweating as much as I am?"



Gwen: "Is it humid? Oh yeah, it's humid. Yeah, I'm sweating, just didn't notice I guess." She rolled off him.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Is it humid? Oh yeah, it's humid. Yeah, I'm sweating, just didn't notice I guess." She rolled off him.



David: "We are in a tent, it's bound to get humid." When she rolled off of him he frowned. "Why'd you get off?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "We are in a tent, it's bound to get humid." When she rolled off of him he frowned. "Why'd you get off?"



Gwen: "Thought you wanted me to."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Thought you wanted me to."



David: "No, I was just wondering how you weren't sweating. I'm like drenched in my own sweat right now. It's not a bad thing though, since I get to spend time with you."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "No, I was just wondering how you weren't sweating. I'm like drenched in my own sweat right now. It's not a bad thing though, since I get to spend time with you."



Gwen: She smiled. "You're so romantic. All right. I'll give you some more heaven, but then I think we both need a bath." She tied up her shirt into a crop top and laid down on him again and began to kiss him passionately.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She smiled. "You're so romantic. All right. I'll give you some more heaven, but then I think we both need a bath." She tied up her shirt into a crop top and laid down on him again and began to kiss him passionately.



David: He grinned. "I hope this is what heaven is like, and I get to go to it." He placed both of his hands on her back where it was just her skin. He kissed her back.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He grinned. "I hope this is what heaven is like, and I get to go to it." He placed both of his hands on her back where it was just her skin. He kissed her back.



Gwen: "You deserve it." She kissed him for a while, then shrugged, took off the shirt completely, and laid back down. She whispered in his ear, "Better?", and then kissed him even more passionately, using a bit of tongue.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "You deserve it." She kissed him for a while, then shrugged, took off the shirt completely, and laid back down. She whispered in his ear, "Better?", and then kissed him even more passionately, using a bit of tongue.



David: He blushed heavily and put his hands higher on her back, gently playing with one of the straps of her bra. "Oh yes," he mumbled before her tongue went in his mouth and his eyes widened. This was amazing. He put a hand on the back of her dead and kissed her deeply and passionately.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He blushed heavily and put his hands higher on her back, gently playing with one of the straps of her bra. "Oh yes," he mumbled before her tongue went in his mouth and his eyes widened. This was amazing. He put a hand on the back of her dead and kissed her deeply and passionately.



Gwen: She continued to kiss him, losing herself in his lips and his hands. She wished she could live in this moment for eternity.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She continued to kiss him, losing herself in his lips and his hands. She wished she could live in this moment for eternity.



David: After a while he murmured "you said we needed baths?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: After a while he murmured "you said we needed baths?"



Gwen: She sighed. "Yeah. My hair's probably all in knots and stuff." She laid on him for a bit, before getting up and putting her shirt on. "We'll play more after if you want." She waited for him to get dressed so they could head to the lake/pond/thing.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She sighed. "Yeah. My hair's probably all in knots and stuff." She laid on him for a bit, before getting up and putting her shirt on. "We'll play more after if you want." She waited for him to get dressed so they could head to the lake/pond/thing.



David: He got dressed. "Your hair looks beautiful, for the record." His eyes widened. "That sounds fun."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He got dressed. "Your hair looks beautiful, for the record." His eyes widened. "That sounds fun."



Gwendolyn: "Thanks, but you'll like it more after it's washed." She giggled. "You make funny faces." She left the tent and took his hand, heading down to the lake.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled and nuzzled his face into her hair. "Me too."



Chelsea: "Are you really going to dye your hair green?" she asked brushing his hair with her fingers


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Thanks, but you'll like it more after it's washed." She giggled. "You make funny faces." She left the tent and took his hand, heading down to the lake.



David: "Those faces are what happens when you turn me on, Gwen. Maybe I should teach you what colors are what and facial expressions and stuff like that." He smiled. "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Are you really going to dye your hair green?" she asked brushing his hair with her fingers



Trent: "If you want me to."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Those faces are what happens when you turn me on, Gwen. Maybe I should teach you what colors are what and facial expressions and stuff like that." He smiled. "Okay."



Gwen: "I seem to do that a lot then. Yeah, that might be a good idea."


----------



## Fairywings

Flynn and Blake: They were around.

OOC: I keep forgetting about them.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I seem to do that a lot then. Yeah, that might be a good idea."



David: He blushed. "Yeah. You do." He pulled off his shirt. "The water is blue."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He blushed. "Yeah. You do." He pulled off his shirt. "The water is blue."



Gwen: "Blue," she repeated. She looked up at the sky. It was a bit lighter, but she supposed that was blue too.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Blue," she repeated. She looked up at the sky. It was a bit lighter, but she supposed that was blue too.



David: "Yeah, that's blue too, sweetheart. Good job." He got down to his boxers. "Are we going all the way or are we just down to our underwear?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Yeah, that's blue too, sweetheart. Good job." He got down to his boxers. "Are we going all the way or are we just down to our underwear?"



Gwendolyn: She shrugged. "Wouldn't be a proper bath if we didn't. Besides, we're fiances, I don't see an issue."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: She shrugged. "Wouldn't be a proper bath if we didn't. Besides, we're fiances, I don't see an issue."



David: He grinned. "Alright." He stripped down.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "If you want me to."



Chelsea: "Well, I don't want to make you dye your hair," she smiled "if we chase Ben around the house with butter long enough, I bet he'll dye his hair too."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well, I don't want to make you dye your hair," she smiled "if we chase Ben around the house with butter long enough, I bet he'll dye his hair too."



Trent: "Do you think Ben will like me?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Do you think Ben will like me?"



Chelsea: "Oh, of course he'll like you! What's not to like about you? I just wonder if you'll like him."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh, of course he'll like you! What's not to like about you? I just wonder if you'll like him."



Trent: "I'm not all that great. But I'm sure I'll like him."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I'm not all that great. But I'm sure I'll like him."



Chelsea: "Oh please, you're the greatest kid I know!" she looked down at Trent nuzzled in her hair "My hair isn't like suffocating you, is it?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He grinned. "Alright." He stripped down.



Gwen: She undressed and got in the water. "That's better."


----------



## Fairywings

Flynn: "Let's go do something."

Blake: "There's no one else around."

OOC: Maybe I just need a new character...


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh please, you're the greatest kid I know!" she looked down at Trent nuzzled in her hair "My hair isn't like suffocating you, is it?"



Trent: He smiled. "No, I'm okay."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She undressed and got in the water. "That's better."



David: He got into the water. "You are the most beautiful creature I have ever seen." He pointed at her reflection in the water. "That's you. But the water makes it look funny."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Let's go do something."
> 
> Blake: "There's no one else around."
> 
> OOC: Maybe I just need a new character...



OOC: They could talk to Chelsea and Trent or I have this guy Nate that just got there a little bit ago


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Let's go do something."  Blake: "There's no one else around."  OOC: Maybe I just need a new character...



OOC: Maybe.

Angela: She hopped down from a tree. "Hello."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He got into the water. "You are the most beautiful creature I have ever seen." He pointed at her reflection in the water. "That's you. But the water makes it look funny."



Gwen: She saw her reflection and grinned. "That's so cool!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She saw her reflection and grinned. "That's so cool!"



David: "See how pretty you are?" He put an arm around her waist.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Maybe.
> 
> Angela: She hopped down from a tree. "Hello."



Flynn: He put himself between Angela and Blake. "Who are you?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "See how pretty you are?" He put an arm around her waist.



Gwen: "Yeah."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: He put himself between Angela and Blake. "Who are you?"



Angela: "A friend." She smiled.

David: He smiled. He dove under the water and came up, flipping his hair back. He felt that he was still blushing. "I still really can't believe we're not wearing clothes. And that we're engaged. It's great!" He hugged her tight.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: "A friend." She smiled.
> 
> David: He smiled. He dove under the water and came up, flipping his hair back. He felt that he was still blushing. "I still really can't believe we're not wearing clothes. And that we're engaged. It's great!" He hugged her tight.



Flynn: "Like I believe that."

Gwen: She soaked her hair and grinned. "It's amazing."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Like I believe that."  Gwen: She soaked her hair and grinned. "It's amazing."



Angela: "Why not?"

David: He gave her a soft kiss. "You're so beautiful. I know I keep saying that, but it's true."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: "Why not?"
> 
> David: He gave her a soft kiss. "You're so beautiful. I know I keep saying that, but it's true."



Flynn: "You're too cheerful, don't appear to be concerned or confused, sneak up on us, by jumping down from a tree no less, and of course there's the fact that people have been attacked and I've never seen you before."

Gwen: "Thank you. You're handsome and hot and gorgeous."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "You're too cheerful, don't appear to be concerned or confused, sneak up on us, by jumping down from a tree no less, and of course there's the fact that people have been attacked and I've never seen you before."
> 
> Gwen: "Thank you. You're handsome and hot and gorgeous."



Angela: "Oh? Mei didn't tell you about me? I'm Angela. I've been here for quite some time. I've figured out how to live here alone, and I don't really enjoy being around others, so I don't. I saw you all wake up. Wait, people have been attacked? That's horrible."

David: He held her against him and kissed her. "Really? All three of those? I really didn't think I looked that good." He smiled. "Wow."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: "Oh? Mei didn't tell you about me? I'm Angela. I've been here for quite some time. I've figured out how to live here alone, and I don't really enjoy being around others, so I don't. I saw you all wake up. Wait, people have been attacked? That's horrible."
> 
> David: He held her against him and kissed her. "Really? All three of those? I really didn't think I looked that good." He smiled. "Wow."



Flynn: He raised an eyebrow.

Gwen: "You do."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: He raised an eyebrow.
> 
> Gwen: "You do."



Angela: "Why are you looking at me like that? I was just wondering if you had a granola bar or two you could spare, since there hasn't been much good hunting lately."

David: He grinned. "God, I love you." he gave her another kiss. "Okay, let's get clean! Woo!"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: "Why are you looking at me like that? I was just wondering if you had a granola bar or two you could spare, since there hasn't been much good hunting lately."
> 
> David: He grinned. "God, I love you." he gave her another kiss. "Okay, let's get clean! Woo!"



Blake: He tossed her a couple.

Gwen: She laughed.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He tossed her a couple.
> 
> Gwen: She laughed.



Angela: She tore into one. "God, I've been starving."

David: "Want to go under the waterfall?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: She tore into one. "God, I've been starving."
> 
> David: "Want to go under the waterfall?"



Blake: "You're welcome."

Gwen: "Sure."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "You're welcome."
> 
> Gwen: "Sure."



Angela: "Oh, sorry, thank you."

David: He took her hand and pulled her under the water. He ran his hands through his hair and rubbed the dirt off of himself. "I still have sand in places people should not have sand because of the last time I was in here." He chuckled.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: "Oh, sorry, thank you."
> 
> David: He took her hand and pulled her under the water. He ran his hands through his hair and rubbed the dirt off of himself. "I still have sand in places people should not have sand because of the last time I was in here." He chuckled.



Gwen: She laughed.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She laughed.



David: He sighed happily. "I love that laugh." He pulled her under the waterfall with him and lifted her up in the air, then putting her down and kissing her.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He sighed happily. "I love that laugh." He pulled her under the waterfall with him and lifted her up in the air, then putting her down and kissing her.



Gwen: "Whoa, you're pretty strong."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Whoa, you're pretty strong."



David: "I was in jail for quite some time, I had a lot of time on my hands, so I did a lot of lifting and running. So yeah, I suppose I'm strong."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I was in jail for quite some time, I had a lot of time on my hands, so I did a lot of lifting and running. So yeah, I suppose I'm strong."



Gwendolyn: "And you're all muscular," she said, her fingers feeling his muscles. "I like that." She kissed him once again.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "And you're all muscular," she said, her fingers feeling his muscles. "I like that." She kissed him once again.



David: He blushed and kissed her back. "Th-thanks."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He blushed and kissed her back. "Th-thanks."



Gwen: "You're welcome."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "You're welcome."



David: "Man, when I shot myself I never thought that I'd be here, I never thought I'd find love and I definitely never thought I'd be standing under a waterfall having my beautiful, also very sexy and very naked fiancé feeling up my muscles. But you know, it's pretty great. Life is good, Gwendolyn. Life is good."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Man, when I shot myself I never thought that I'd be here, I never thought I'd find love and I definitely never thought I'd be standing under a waterfall having my beautiful, also very sexy and very naked fiancé feeling up my muscles. But you know, it's pretty great. Life is good, Gwendolyn. Life is good."



Gwendolyn: She laughed. "Life is unexpected. But life is also good."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: She laughed. "Life is unexpected. But life is also good."



David: "Life is also short, so I'm going to have as much fun as I can while I still can."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Life is also short, so I'm going to have as much fun as I can while I still can."



Gwen: "Sounds good."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Sounds good."



David: He smiled and fell backwards into the water, swimming away from Gwen. He splashed her.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled and fell backwards into the water, swimming away from Gwen. He splashed her.



Gwen: She laughed and splashed him back, before jumping into the water.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She laughed and splashed him back, before jumping into the water.



Angela: "so who are you?"

David: He grabbed her and pulled her to him, his head going under the water.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: "so who are you?"
> 
> David: He grabbed her and pulled her to him, his head going under the water.



Flynn: "Flynn."

Blake: "Blake."

Gwen: She smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Flynn."  Blake: "Blake."  Gwen: She smiled.



Angela: She chuckled. "What lovely names." She took a step towards Flynn. "Thank you so much for giving me something to eat. Maybe sometime I'll come back and see you. Please don't tell the others, I'm awfully shy and would die if people were talking about me behind my back."

David: While he was under the water he opened his eyes. This felt nice, it was peaceful. He swam under Gwendolyn and swam up, so she was sitting on his shoulders. He stood up and his top half was out of the water, with Gwen on his shoulders. He looked up at her and smiled. "I think that one of the reasons you think I'm so strong is because you're so light."


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: She chuckled. "What lovely names." She took a step towards Flynn. "Thank you so much for giving me something to eat. Maybe sometime I'll come back and see you. Please don't tell the others, I'm awfully shy and would die if people were talking about me behind my back."  David: While he was under the water he opened his eyes. This felt nice, it was peaceful. He swam under Gwendolyn and swam up, so she was sitting on his shoulders. He stood up and his top half was out of the water, with Gwen on his shoulders. He looked up at her and smiled. "I think that one of the reasons you think I'm so strong is because you're so light."



OOC: Ugh, dis.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: She chuckled. "What lovely names." She took a step towards Flynn. "Thank you so much for giving me something to eat. Maybe sometime I'll come back and see you. Please don't tell the others, I'm awfully shy and would die if people were talking about me behind my back."
> 
> David: While he was under the water he opened his eyes. This felt nice, it was peaceful. He swam under Gwendolyn and swam up, so she was sitting on his shoulders. He stood up and his top half was out of the water, with Gwen on his shoulders. He looked up at her and smiled. "I think that one of the reasons you think I'm so strong is because you're so light."



Flynn: He nodded.

Gwen: "I'm not that light."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: He nodded.  Gwen: "I'm not that light."



Angela: She kissed his cheek.

David: "Yeah, you really are." He lifted her off of his shoulders and held her against him. "Do you want to go back to the tent?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: She kissed his cheek.
> 
> David: "Yeah, you really are." He lifted her off of his shoulders and held her against him. "Do you want to go back to the tent?"



Flynn: He blinked in surprise.

Gwen: "Sure." She waded back to shore, dried off and dressed.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: He blinked in surprise.  Gwen: "Sure." She waded back to shore, dried off and dressed.



Angela: She slipped off into forest.

David: He got out and dried off. He pulled on a pair of shorts. He put his arm around Gwen's waist.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: She slipped off into forest.
> 
> David: He got out and dried off. He pulled on a pair of shorts. He put his arm around Gwen's waist.



Flynn: "Well that was weird."

Blake: "No doubt."

Gwen: She smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

David: He lead Gwen through the forest, pointing out different colors. Right now he was glad he had short hair, it dried much faster.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He lead Gwen through the forest, pointing out different colors. Right now he was glad he had short hair, it dried much faster.



Gwen: She listened attentively.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She listened attentively.



David: After that, they worked on facial expressions. David led Gwen into their green tent and zipped it shut. He sat down. He removed his shorts, and said, "see, I'm going to have as much fun as possible while I still can." He grinned at his fiancé and gave her a kiss. "If we get an apartment together, we can get you a seeing eye dog."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled. "No, I'm okay."



Chelsea: she smiled at him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled at him



Trent: "What does your brother look like?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "What does your brother look like?"



Chelsea: "Hmm...well, his hair is a little darker than mine and he has hazel eyes. He's about as tall as you, but he's not as skinny as you are."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: After that, they worked on facial expressions. David led Gwen into their green tent and zipped it shut. He sat down. He removed his shorts, and said, "see, I'm going to have as much fun as possible while I still can." He grinned at his fiancé and gave her a kiss. "If we get an apartment together, we can get you a seeing eye dog."



Gwen: She paid attention. At the part about the dog, she blinked and stammered, "I-you-you don't have to do that for me."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She paid attention. At the part about the dog, she blinked and stammered, "I-you-you don't have to do that for me."



Trent: "Well, I'm sure he is used to eating way more than me too."

David: "If you want one, I'm going to get you one." he smiled sweetly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Well, I'm sure he is used to eating way more than me too."
> 
> David: "If you want one, I'm going to get you one." he smiled sweetly.



Chelsea: "Yeah, he's always hungry. My mom says he's going through a growth spurt."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, he's always hungry. My mom says he's going through a growth spurt."



Trent: "I think I am too, but I'm not allowed to eat much."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I think I am too, but I'm not allowed to eat much."



Chelsea: "Why aren't you allowed to eat much?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Why aren't you allowed to eat much?"



Trent: "The guys didn't want to spend lots of money on me. So it's one meal a day, and if I'm lucky a dessert, no new clothes, I'm lucky sometimes and I'm just shirtless, I couldn't tell you the last time I've brushed my teeth or my hair either."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "The guys didn't want to spend lots of money on me. So it's one meal a day, and if I'm lucky a dessert, no new clothes, I'm lucky sometimes and I'm just shirtless, I couldn't tell you the last time I've brushed my teeth or my hair either."



Chelsea: "Oh, Trent," she pulled him into her lap and held him "Well, I guess we'll just have to fatten you up a bit and maybe we can find you a toothbrush."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh, Trent," she pulled him into her lap and held him "Well, I guess we'll just have to fatten you up a bit and maybe we can find you a toothbrush."



Trent: "I'm alright. I don't want to be fat."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I'm alright. I don't want to be fat."



Chelsea: "Okay, I won't make you fat, but I don't want you to starve either."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, I won't make you fat, but I don't want you to starve either."



Trent: "I'm okay. I'm tough, Chelsea. Please don't worry over me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I'm okay. I'm tough, Chelsea. Please don't worry over me."



Chelsea: "Trent, I'm your sister now, I have to worry about you, it's in the job description." she smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Trent, I'm your sister now, I have to worry about you, it's in the job description." she smiled



Trent: "But you're not really my sister. You don't have to do all of this for me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "But you're not really my sister. You don't have to do all of this for me."



Chelsea: she smiled "Of course I do!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Of course I do!"



Trent: He nuzzled his head into her hair again. "I love you so much."


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Well, I'm sure he is used to eating way more than me too."  David: "If you want one, I'm going to get you one." he smiled sweetly.



David: "Trust me, all I want to do is make you happy. Don't deny me that opportunity."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Trust me, all I want to do is make you happy. Don't deny me that opportunity."



Gwen: She stared at the ground. "There's probably more important things to prioritize."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She stared at the ground. "There's probably more important things to prioritize."



David: He lifted her chin. "Gwen, I'm going to die. I have no family. No one to care about be but you. Everything I own is going to go to you anyways. Don't you think I should be able to do what I want before I'm ripped from the world? And what I want to do is make you happy. You'd all I have. What other things could I possibly make priorities?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He lifted her chin. "Gwen, I'm going to die. I have no family. No one to care about be but you. Everything I own is going to go to you anyways. Don't you think I should be able to do what I want before I'm ripped from the world? And what I want to do is make you happy. You'd all I have. What other things could I possibly make priorities?"



Gwen: She relaxed, and nodded. "You're right."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She relaxed, and nodded. "You're right."



David: He smiled. "Good." He pulled her to him and kissed her. "If you want a dog I'm getting you a dog."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled. "Good." He pulled her to him and kissed her. "If you want a dog I'm getting you a dog."



Gwen: She kissed him back and grinned. "Well, I'm going to try to make you happy too." She took off her shirt and tugged him down so they were lying down and kissed him passionately.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She kissed him back and grinned. "Well, I'm going to try to make you happy too." She took off her shirt and tugged him down so they were lying down and kissed him passionately.



David: He grinned. "I'm very happy right now, Gwen." He gently played with her bra strap with one hand, and put the other on the back of her head. He kissed her back.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He grinned. "I'm very happy right now, Gwen." He gently played with her bra strap with one hand, and put the other on the back of her head. He kissed her back.



Gwen: "Good, it's just a matter of keeping you that way."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Good, it's just a matter of keeping you that way."



David: "The cancer may change my mood and I may get irritable, but I need you to know that I will always love you and I will always be happy with you."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "The cancer may change my mood and I may get irritable, but I need you to know that I will always love you and I will always be happy with you."



Gwen: "I know."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I know."



David: "Good." He accidentally unhooked her bra and gasped. "I am so sorry!" He tried to re-hook it, but he didn't have much experience with bras.

OOC: This is making me laugh. I'm sitting in my computer room doing stupid health homework listening to ATL and Sleeping with Sirens. Have you heard of either of those bands?


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Good." He accidentally unhooked her bra and gasped. "I am so sorry!" He tried to re-hook it, but he didn't have much experience with bras.
> 
> OOC: This is making me laugh. I'm sitting in my computer room doing stupid health homework listening to ATL and Sleeping with Sirens. Have you heard of either of those bands?



Gwen: "Let go, I got it." She re-hooked it. "You're rather silly."

OOC: No


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Let go, I got it." She re-hooked it. "You're rather silly."  OOC: No



OOC: Aww, listen to them, they're really great. Oh, also Black Veil Brides. They're a bit hardcore though. Me right now: "HEARTS ON FIRE TONIGHT FEEL MY BONES IGNITE FEELS LIKE WAR-oh shoot I need to be doing homework."

David: He was blushing heavily. "S-sorry."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Aww, listen to them, they're really great. Oh, also Black Veil Brides. They're a bit hardcore though. Me right now: "HEARTS ON FIRE TONIGHT FEEL MY BONES IGNITE FEELS LIKE WAR-oh shoot I need to be doing homework."
> 
> David: He was blushing heavily. "S-sorry."



Gwen: "No problem."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "No problem."



OOC: Aaand now my computers having issues. Great.

David: he wrapped his arms around her. "You sure? I feel terrible."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He nuzzled his head into her hair again. "I love you so much."



Chelsea: she smiled "Marcus, do you have any siblings?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Marcus, do you have any siblings?"



Marcus: "not technically, but an amazing man named Jordan took me in when I was homeless, we're unofficial brothers. His mom treats me as her son and I call her mom, too."

Trent: He stayed snuggled against Chelsea.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "not technically, but an amazing man named Jordan took me in when I was homeless, we're unofficial brothers. His mom treats me as her son and I call her mom, too."
> 
> Trent: He stayed snuggled against Chelsea.



Chelsea: "That's sweet. Does Lynn have family?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "That's sweet. Does Lynn have family?"



Marcus: "Her parents-cough-her step-mom-cough- doesn't approve of us, and left. But Ciel is her brother. Trust me, he normally isn't this much of a d*ck."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Her parents-cough-her step-mom-cough- doesn't approve of us, and left. But Ciel is her brother. Trust me, he normally isn't this much of a d*ck."



Chelsea: "I'm sorry...wait, Ciel's your brother-in-law?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I'm sorry...wait, Ciel's your brother-in-law?"



Marcus: "Yup. He normally doesn't hate me. But here he does."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Yup. He normally doesn't hate me. But here he does."



Chelsea: "I'm sorry, but he did save you so I guess he doesn't hate you too much."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I'm sorry, but he did save you so I guess he doesn't hate you too much."



Marcus: "He killed me. He slit my throat and watched as I bled to death because he knew that I would come back to life."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "He killed me. He slit my throat and watched as I bled to death because he knew that I would come back to life."



Chelsea: "Oh, that's terrible!" she thought back to what he said about Ciel and Mei earlier "Wait a minute, Ciel and Mei...they're supposed to kill us too, aren't they."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh, that's terrible!" she thought back to what he said about Ciel and Mei earlier "Wait a minute, Ciel and Mei...they're supposed to kill us too, aren't they."



Marcus: He lowered his head, not responding. He whimpered quietly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He lowered his head, not responding. He whimpered quietly.



Chelsea: "Oh my gosh! You have got to be kidding me!" she gasped she had tears in her eyes as she held onto Trent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh my gosh! You have got to be kidding me!" she gasped she had tears in her eyes as she held onto Trent



Marcus "I'm s-sorry!"

Trent: He wiped away her tears and hugged her tight.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Aaand now my computers having issues. Great.
> 
> David: he wrapped his arms around her. "You sure? I feel terrible."



Gwen: "It's not a big deal. Don't worry about the little things."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "It's not a big deal. Don't worry about the little things."



David: "Okay. I tend to dwell on stupid things. Death is one of those things." He put a hand on her cheek. "You still smell like flowers."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus "I'm s-sorry!"
> 
> Trent: He wiped away her tears and hugged her tight.



Chelsea: she wiped her tears on Trent's shirt and forced  a small smile "Now it's your turn to have a wet shirt, kiddo. Don't worry we'll just stay away from them."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she wiped her tears on Trent's shirt and forced  a small smile "Now it's your turn to have a wet shirt, kiddo. Don't worry we'll just stay away from them."



Trent: He took off his shirt. "Here. You need it more than I do." He smiled. "I'm not. I'm prepared to protect you with my life."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay. I tend to dwell on stupid things. Death is one of those things." He put a hand on her cheek. "You still smell like flowers."



Gwen: She giggled.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She giggled.



David: His hand slid back and grabbed gently onto her hair, his other hand rested in the small of her back. He leaned forward and kissed the soft spot on her neck.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He took off his shirt. "Here. You need it more than I do." He smiled. "I'm not. I'm prepared to protect you with my life."



Chelsea: she took his shirt "Well, that makes two of us, because I'm going to protect you too!" she smiled back at him "You really are a tough kid."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she took his shirt "Well, that makes two of us, because I'm going to protect you too!" she smiled back at him "You really are a tough kid."



Trent: "It's not that, it's just that your life is much more valuable then mine is. I want you to be okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "It's not that, it's just that your life is much more valuable then mine is. I want you to be okay."



Chelsea: "Oh Trent, why would you say that. Your life is just as valuable as mine is. And those little bird eggs there lives are valuable, too. No one life is more important or valuable than another life."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh Trent, why would you say that. Your life is just as valuable as mine is. And those little bird eggs there lives are valuable, too. No one life is more important or valuable than another life."



Trent: He started to cry.

Marcus: What had he done? He felt horrible, and he started to cry too.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He started to cry.
> 
> Marcus: What had he done? He felt horrible, and he started to cry too.



Chelsea: she held on to Trent and started to cry too

Nate: he looked out of the tent he was sitting in and saw three people crying by a tree. He went over to them to see what was going on.

Chelsea: she noticed a boy she hadn't seen before walk over to them. "Who are you?" 

Nate: "I'm Nate. Nate O' Connor. Why's everyone crying?"

Chelsea: " Uh, I think you should sit down for this..." after he sat down she explained their situation about the murders and all, periodically whiping her and Trent's tears

Nate: "Wow, well it'll be okay." he assured her

Chelsea: "Why? Are you Superman or something?"

Nate: he laughed "Superman? No, but four people fighting murders are better than three, right?" he said, forever the optimist of situations


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held on to Trent and started to cry too  Nate: he looked out of the tent he was sitting in and saw three people crying by a tree. He went over to them to see what was going on.  Chelsea: she noticed a boy she hadn't seen before walk over to them. "Who are you?"  Nate: "I'm Nate. Nate O' Connor. Why's everyone crying?"  Chelsea: " Uh, I think you should sit down for this..." after he sat down she explained their situation about the murders and all, periodically whiping her and Trent's tears  Nate: "Wow, well it'll be okay." he assured her  Chelsea: "Why? Are you Superman or something?"  Nate: he laughed "Superman? No, but four people fighting murders are better than three, right?" he said, forever the optimist of situations



Marcus: "It's only three of you," he said quietly. He kept his head down.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "It's only three of you," he said quietly. He kept his head down.



Chelsea: "So, you're not going to fight murders with us?"

Nate: "Why's he tied up?" He whispered to Trent's


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "So, you're not going to fight murders with us?"  Nate: "Why's he tied up?" He whispered to Trent's



Marcus: "How can I?"

Trent: "He's one of the people who's supposed to kill us."

Marcus: "Thanks for summing it up, squirt."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: His hand slid back and grabbed gently onto her hair, his other hand rested in the small of her back. He leaned forward and kissed the soft spot on her neck.



Gwen: She had a thought, laughed, and joked, "Your lips are on my neck so much it's like you could be a vampire."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She had a thought, laughed, and joked, "Your lips are on my neck so much it's like you could be a vampire."



David: "Maybe I am." He hissed, then gently bit down on her neck.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "How can I?"
> 
> Trent: "He's one of the people who's supposed to kill us."
> 
> Marcus: "Thanks for summing it up, squirt."



Nate: "Well, do they have a kill list?"

Chelsea: "I think I'll go get you a new shirt." she said looking at the now wet shirt in her hands


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Maybe I am." He hissed, then gently bit down on her neck.



Gwen: She laughed.

OOC: Wait, where did this Nate guy come from?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well, do they have a kill list?"  Chelsea: "I think I'll go get you a new shirt." she said looking at the now wet shirt in her hands



Marcus: "We're supposed to kill all of you. I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She laughed.  OOC: Wait, where did this Nate guy come from?



OOC: He's just another patient.

David: "Man, you're gonna have hickeys later. Sorry. I'll go back to your lips."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "We're supposed to kill all of you. I'm sorry."



Nate: "Well do you guys plan it out or something so y'know you could tell us like hey your next or something?"

Ooc: he's kinda new he hasn't done much he gave David the advice to spend time with Gwen


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well do you guys plan it out or something so y'know you could tell us like hey your next or something?"
> 
> Ooc: he's kinda new he hasn't done much he gave David the advice to spend time with Gwen



Marcus: "No... At the moment I think they're just enjoying my torture."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: He's just another patient.
> 
> David: "Man, you're gonna have hickeys later. Sorry. I'll go back to your lips."



OOC: Ah.

Gwen: She sighed.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Ah.
> 
> Gwen: She sighed.



David: "I'm sorry. Ugh, I keep messing things up!" he ran his hands through his hair, frustrated.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I'm sorry. Ugh, I keep messing things up!" he ran his hands through his hair, frustrated.



Gwen: "You aren't messing things up. It's just....I can see stuff now, so sometimes things bother me that might not have when I was blind."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "You aren't messing things up. It's just....I can see stuff now, so sometimes things bother me that might not have when I was blind."



David: "Oh." he frowned. "Hickeys aren't that bad... And maybe you won't get one..." he sighed and sat up, putting his face in his hands. "I'm sorry. This is the first relationship I've ever been in and I'm never around girls so I'm still really scared and I just want you to be happy and I'm sorry."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "No... At the moment I think they're just enjoying my torture."



Nate: "Sorry, dude.. You could be like our double agent, though." 

Chelsea: "Wait, Marcus, if Ciel is supposed to be killing us why has he been stitching people up?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Oh." he frowned. "Hickeys aren't that bad... And maybe you won't get one..." he sighed and sat up, putting his face in his hands. "I'm sorry. This is the first relationship I've ever been in and I'm never around girls so I'm still really scared and I just want you to be happy and I'm sorry."



Gwen: "This is my first relationship too. I guess we're just both new to this so certain stuff is a little awkward.  It's okay. I _am_ happy."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Sorry, dude.. You could be like our double agent, though."
> 
> Chelsea: "Wait, Marcus, if Ciel is supposed to be killing us why has he been stitching people up?"



Marcus: He shrugged.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "This is my first relationship too. I guess we're just both new to this so certain stuff is a little awkward.  It's okay. I am happy."



David: He pulled her into a gentle hug and rested his head on her shoulder. He sighed. "I'm sorry. I love you. I just want to make you happy. I'm just not doing that al that well."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He pulled her into a gentle hug and rested his head on her shoulder. He sighed. "I'm sorry. I love you. I just want to make you happy. I'm just not doing that al that well."



Gwen: "I love you too. So much. I am happy. Now shut up and kiss me."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I love you too. So much. I am happy. Now shut up and kiss me."



David: He chuckled. "With pleasure." He tilted her back and kissed her.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He chuckled. "With pleasure." He tilted her back and kissed her.



Gwen: She kissed him back, easing herself to the ground, him on top of her.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She kissed him back, easing herself to the ground, him on top of her.



David: He stayed on his knees, not wanting to hurt her. He kissed her passionately, closing his eyes. He tucked one hand under her head and held himself up with the other.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He stayed on his knees, not wanting to hurt her. He kissed her passionately, closing his eyes. He tucked one hand under her head and held himself up with the other.



Gwen: She kissed him back passionately. "I love you."

OOC: Have you ever heard Locked Out of Heaven by Bruno Mars? I'm pretty sure it's Gwen and David's theme song.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She kissed him back passionately. "I love you."  OOC: Have you ever heard Locked Out of Heaven by Bruno Mars? I'm pretty sure it's Gwen and David's theme song.



OOC: Yeah. They haven't been to paradise yet, but the rest seems right, lol.

David: "I love you more." He gently traced his hand down her cheek, neck, and arm, then took her hand.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Yeah. They haven't been to paradise yet, but the rest seems right, lol.
> 
> David: "I love you more." He gently traced his hand down her cheek, neck, and arm, then took her hand.



OOC: lol

Gwen: She carefully moved them until he was on his back, which David seemed more comfortable with. "I love you most." Then she kissed him passionately again.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: lol  Gwen: She carefully moved them until he was on his back, which David seemed more comfortable with. "I love you most." Then she kissed him passionately again.



David: "that's not possible." He kissed her back, and started using his tongue again.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "that's not possible." He kissed her back, and started using his tongue again.



Gwen: "I suppose so, for my heart belongs to you." She moaned in pleasure, before giving him some tongue as she kissed him passionately back.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I suppose so, for my heart belongs to you." She moaned in pleasure, before giving him some tongue as she kissed him passionately back.



David: A happy sigh came from his nose. He loved when she did that. He gently explored her back with his hands. "You're being feisty, Gwendolyn," he said, "I like it."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: A happy sigh came from his nose. He loved when she did that. He gently explored her back with his hands. "You're being feisty, Gwendolyn," he said, "I like it."



Gwen: "Then I should be feisty more often." She went back to kissing him passionately, pressing close to him.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Then I should be feisty more often." She went back to kissing him passionately, pressing close to him.



David: He chuckled. "Yes, you should." He kissed her and fought her tongue with his.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He shrugged.



Chelsea: "Stay here, kiddo." she said to Trent and went to go find him another shirt


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Stay here, kiddo." she said to Trent and went to go find him another shirt



Trent: He nodded and sat down obediently.

Marcus: "I am so, so sorry."

Trent: He smacked him upside the head.

Marcus: He gasped.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Stay here, kiddo." she said to Trent and went to go find him another shirt



OOC: My character Blake's 15, he' probably have one.


----------



## Fairywings

Gwen: She kissed her fiance.


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> David: He chuckled. "Yes, you should." He kissed her and fought her tongue with his.



OOC: I think that David's theme song for himself is Alone by Sleeping with Sirens


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She kissed her fiance.



David: He kissed her back, then paused, blushing as his stomach grumbled. He didn't think he had eaten in a day or two...


----------



## maps823

Chelsea: she went and found Blake "Hey, Blake, do you happen to have an extra shirt for Trent?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I think that David's theme song for himself is Alone by Sleeping with Sirens



OOC: Okay



Doodle98 said:


> David: He kissed her back, then paused, blushing as his stomach grumbled. He didn't think he had eaten in a day or two...



Gwen: She laughed and got up. "Let's go eat." She made sure she was decent.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she went and found Blake "Hey, Blake, do you happen to have an extra shirt for Trent?"



Blake: "Yeah, sure." He handed her a shirt. "How are you guys doing, Chelsea? Flynn and I are fine, though it's really boring."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay  Gwen: She laughed and got up. "Let's go eat." She made sure she was decent.



David: "Okay." He ran a hand through his hair and got up.


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: Is it bad that I ship Flynn and Blake a little bit? *hides* I don't mean to ship things. Ship happens.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Blake: "Yeah, sure." He handed her a shirt. "How are you guys doing, Chelsea? Flynn and I are fine, though it's really boring."



Chelsea: "Um, well...maybe y'all should come with me..." she said


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: He started punching Marcus. "D*mn you! Why couldn't you have told us! You could have saved a lot of injury! d*mn you!"

Marcus: He kept his head down, a black eye forming.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Is it bad that I ship Flynn and Blake a little bit? *hides* I don't mean to ship things. Ship happens.



OOC: It is kinda bad, as they're supposed to be like brothers.



maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Um, well...maybe y'all should come with me..." she said



Blake: "Okay."

Flynn: Perceptive as usual, he said, "There's something wrong, isn't there?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He started punching Marcus. "D*mn you! Why couldn't you have told us! You could have saved a lot of injury! d*mn you!"
> 
> Marcus: He kept his head down, a black eye forming.



Nate: "Trent, stop it! Beating him up isn't going to change anything!" he said wrapping his arms around the boy and backing him up so he would stop punching Marcus


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: It is kinda bad, as they're supposed to be like brothers.
> 
> Blake: "Okay."
> 
> Flynn: Perceptive as usual, he said, "There's something wrong, isn't there?"



Chelsea: she nodded


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: It is kinda bad, as they're supposed to be like brothers.  Blake: "Okay."  Flynn: Perceptive as usual, he said, "There's something wrong, isn't there?"



OOC: Yeah, I get that. I blame this ebook I'm reading right now, there's a lot of couples in it. And I mean a lot. Ugh I hate health homework. Right now I'm learning about STDs! Fun!


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Trent, stop it! Beatt him up isn't going to change anything!" he said wrapping his arms around the boy and backing him up so he would stop punching Marcus



Trent: "He deserves it!"

Marcus: "I do."


----------



## Doodle98

David: He walked over. "What's going on?"

Trent: "We can all hear you and Gwen!" he spat out. He was just filled with rage as Chelsea held him back. "Let me go! I want to finish this guy off!"

David: He took a step back. Trent actually gave Marcus a black eye!


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she nodded



Flynn: He sighed. Of course this place wouldn't be peaceful. "Let's go." He and Blake followed Chelsea.



Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Yeah, I get that. I blame this ebook I'm reading right now, there's a lot of couples in it. And I mean a lot. Ugh I hate health homework. Right now I'm learning about STDs! Fun!



OOC: lol it must be a lot, ugh that sucks.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "He deserves it!"
> 
> Marcus: "I do."



Nate: "Okay, maybe he does, but beating him up won't solve anything." he said remembering his dad beating him "It'll just make things worse."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: He sighed. Of course this place wouldn't be peaceful. "Let's go." He and Blake followed Chelsea.  OOC: lol it must be a lot, ugh that sucks.



OOC: Also, I could blame the fact that for the longest time I thought Blake was a girl...


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He walked over. "What's going on?"
> 
> Trent: "We can all hear you and Gwen!" he spat out. He was just filled with rage as Chelsea held him back. "Let me go! I want to finish this guy off!"
> 
> David: He took a step back. Trent actually gave Marcus a black eye!



OOC: Dang it, I just realized I made Gwen the resident four letter word that starts with sl and ends with ut. Dang it. I hate myself.

I really do need a new character. I'm toying with an idea, but not sure how well it would work.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Okay, maybe he does, but beating him up won't solve anything." he said remembering his dad beating him "It'll just make things worse."



Trent: He groaned. "It doesn't make things worse. It makes the victim weak. It makes them submit to practically anything to get rid of the pain. Trust me, I've been the victim long enough and I'm sick of it!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He walked over. "What's going on?"
> 
> Trent: "We can all hear you and Gwen!" he spat out. He was just filled with rage as Chelsea held him back. "Let me go! I want to finish this guy off!"
> 
> David: He took a step back. Trent actually gave Marcus a black eye!



Ooc: actually Nate is holding Trent back Chelsea's with Blake and Flynn



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: He sighed. Of course this place wouldn't be peaceful. "Let's go." He and Blake followed Chelsea.
> 
> OOC: lol it must be a lot, ugh that sucks.



Chelsea: she walked over to the tree and saw David and Gwen and she also saw Nate holding Trent back. She then noticed Marcus' black eye... "Trent, what happened?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Also, I could blame the fact that for the longest time I thought Blake was a girl...



OOC: lol what who names their daughter Blake?


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Dang it, I just realized I made Gwen the resident four letter word that starts with sl and ends with ut. Dang it. I hate myself.  I really do need a new character. I'm toying with an idea, but not sure how well it would work.



OOC: Gwen isn't a ****. It's probably more David who is one if anything. But it doesn't seem like anyone even really cares, or thinks of her like one. Trent is just mad.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: lol what who names their daughter Blake?



OOC: My neighbor...


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ooc: actually Nate is holding Trent back Chelsea's with Blake and Flynn  Chelsea: she walked over to the tree and saw David and Gwen and she also saw Nate holding Trent back. She then noticed Marcus' black eye... "Trent, what happened?"



OOC: Oh, okay.

David: "The kid flipped out and started punching Marcus. He also has a very large vocabulary for a preteen."

Trent: "He deserves it! And I'm thirteen! Technically a teen!"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: My neighbor...



OOC: Oh. Well that's awkward.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He groaned. "It doesn't make things worse. It makes the victim weak. It makes them submit to practically anything to get rid of the pain. Trust me, I've been the victim long enough and I'm sick of it!"



Nate: he let go of Trent and turned him to face him "Look kid, I get it, I know what it's like to be the victim. But I also know what it's like to be the one getting beat up...it's actually how I ended up here..."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he let go of Trent and turned him to face him "Look kid, I get it, I know what it's like to be the victim. But I also know what it's like to be the one getting beat up...it's actually how I ended up here..."



Trent: "Me too. But I was tough. I've gotten beat up lots of times, by adults way bigger than me. It took a gun to bring me down!" He threw a punch at Marcus's nose.


----------



## Doodle98

David: he took Gwen's hand and got them away from there. "What the bloody hell was happening? That child has got some issues..."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: he took Gwen's hand and got them away from there. "What the bloody hell was happening? That child has got some issues..."



Gwen: "Everybody's got issues."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Everybody's got issues."



David: "Yeah, but he was trying to beat up a boy that was six years older then him. And why?" He sighed. "Let's just ignore it." He looked at the food stash. "We need to go hunting."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Gwen isn't a ****. It's probably more David who is one if anything. But it doesn't seem like anyone even really cares, or thinks of her like one. Trent is just mad.



OOC: For some reason that doesn't make me feel better. I need a girl that's not in a romantic relationship...


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Ooc: actually Nate is holding Trent back Chelsea's with Blake and Flynn
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea: she walked over to the tree and saw David and Gwen and she also saw Nate holding Trent back. She then noticed Marcus' black eye... "Trent, what happened?"



Blake: "What?"

Flynn: "I don't understand. That Marcus guy seems to have made Trent pretty mad though."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Me too. But I was tough. I've gotten beat up lots of times, by adults way bigger than me. It took a gun to bring me down!" He threw a punch at Marcus's nose.



Nate: he tried to grab hold of Trent "Guys, you mind helping me out?" he said to Blake and Flynn



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: he took Gwen's hand and got them away from there. "What the bloody hell was happening? That child has got some issues..."



Chelsea: she ran after David. "David, wait! You need to come back and listen...Trust me, it's important. "


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Yeah, but he was trying to beat up a boy that was six years older then him. And why?" He sighed. "Let's just ignore it." He looked at the food stash. "We need to go hunting."



Gwen: "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: For some reason that doesn't make me feel better. I need a girl that's not in a romantic relationship...



OOC: Yeah, I get it. But for all it's worth, I really don't think she is one. (For the longest time I thought you had a girl who wasn't in a romantic relationship) Just make another girl


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he tried to grab hold of Trent "Guys, you mind helping me out?" he said to Blake and Flynn  Chelsea: she ran after David. "David, wait! You need to come back and listen...Trust me, it's important. "



David: "We'll get a party together," he said to Gwen. He looked up at Chelsea. "What is it?"

Trent: he tried to throw another punch at Marcus.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Yeah, I get it. But for all it's worth, I really don't think she is one. (For the longest time I thought you had a girl who wasn't in a romantic relationship) Just make another girl



OOC: I probably will. And thanks


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "We'll get a party together," he said to Gwen. He looked up at Chelsea. "What is it?"
> 
> Trent: he tried to throw another punch at Marcus.



Chelsea: "Please, just come back so I can explain. It's about the people trying to kill us!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I probably will. And thanks



OOC: I was about to offer help with creating one, but the thing is, you're the writing genius here and I doubt you'd need my help. And you're welcome.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he tried to grab hold of Trent "Guys, you mind helping me out?" he said to Blake and Flynn
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea: she ran after David. "David, wait! You need to come back and listen...Trust me, it's important. "



Flynn: "Oh, right." He went and helped Nate. "It would be nice if everyone was calm and someone could tell me and Blake what exactly is going on."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Please, just come back so I can explain. It's about the people trying to kill us!"



David: "Okay." He took Gwen's hand and they walked back.

Maka: She walked over, holding Jet's hand. They still weren't a couple, but you know.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Oh, right." He went and helped Nate. "It would be nice if everyone was calm and someone could tell me and Blake what exactly is going on."



Trent: He sighed and sat down, curling up into a ball, trying to make himself as invisible as possible.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I was about to offer help with creating one, but the thing is, you're the writing genius here and I doubt you'd need my help. And you're welcome.



OOC: Actually, the only thing I know at this moment is she'll either be 16 or 13-14 and I want her to actually have something as Gwendolyn was blind, Flynn was in a really bad car wreck and Blake was shot in a drive-by shooting, so if you have any suggestions I'd be interested to hear them.

I thought a reason why they might not have found her yet this late in the game would be if she was held hostage by a death, but there's the problem of why they didn't just kill her already, but if she were either 13 or 14 I could see her being taunted with "Wee lamb" (though I don't think any of the deaths are Scottish or Irish) or "Little Red Riding Hood", especially if she had a red jacket.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "Oh, right." He went and helped Nate. "It would be nice if everyone was calm and someone could tell me and Blake what exactly is going on."





			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "Okay." He took Gwen's hand and they walked back.
> 
> Maka: She walked over, holding Jet's hand. They still weren't a couple, but you know.



Nate: "Yeah, Chelsea is going to explain when she gets back...." he saw another girl and guy walk up "Great, more people." he groaned 

Chelsea: she came back with David and Gwen and noticed Maka and Jet were also there. She took Trent from the guys and told them thanks "Can everyone just please sit down!" she then sat down herself and held Trent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, Chelsea is going to explain when she gets back...." he saw another girl and guy walk up "Great, more people." he groaned  Chelsea: she came back with David and Gwen and noticed Maka and Jet were also there. She took Trent from the guys and told them thanks "Can everyone just please sit down!" she then sat down herself and held Trent



Trent: He buried his head into her shoulder and wept quietly.

My characters: They sat.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Actually, the only thing I know at this moment is she'll either be 16 or 13-14 and I want her to actually have something as Gwendolyn was blind, Flynn was in a really bad car wreck and Blake was shot in a drive-by shooting, so if you have any suggestions I'd be interested to hear them.  I thought a reason why they might not have found her yet this late in the game would be if she was held hostage by a death, but there's the problem of why they didn't just kill her already, but if she were either 13 or 14 I could see her being taunted with "Wee lamb" (though I don't think any of the deaths are Scottish or Irish) or "Little Red Riding Hood", especially if she had a red jacket.




OOC: I'll post some ideas later, the only thing at the moment going through my head is STDs right now. *sighs* I hate health.

I like the wee lamb idea.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, Chelsea is going to explain when she gets back...." he saw another girl and guy walk up "Great, more people." he groaned
> 
> Chelsea: she came back with David and Gwen and noticed Maka and Jet were also there. She took Trent from the guys and told them thanks "Can everyone just please sit down!" she then sat down herself and held Trent



Mine: They sat.



Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I'll post some ideas later, the only thing at the moment going through my head is STDs right now. *sighs* I hate health.
> 
> I like the wee lamb idea.



OOC: Okay, so maybe make her 13-14. Thanks, that helps. lol. Yeah I didn't like health either.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He buried his head into her shoulder and wept quietly.
> 
> My characters: They sat.



Chelsea: she held Trent and used Blake's shirt to wipe away his tears. "This one was supposed to stay dry, kiddo." she smiled and then addressed the whole group "Okay, as everyone already knows people have been getting injured, well thanks to Marcus we know why. It turns out that, um, well Marcus and Ciel and Mei, uh, they're supposed to kill us."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mine: They sat.  OOC: Okay, so maybe make her 13-14. Thanks, that helps. lol. Yeah I didn't like health either.



David: He gently took Gwen's hand.

OOC: I have hours of homework to do every night help


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held Trent and used Blake's shirt to wipe away his tears. "This one was supposed to stay dry, kiddo." she smiled and then addressed the whole group "Okay, as everyone already knows people have been getting injured, well thanks to Marcus we know why. It turns out that, um, well Marcus and Ciel and Mei, uh, they're supposed to kill us."



Trent: "I can't help it."

Marcus: He kept his head down, his nose starting to bleed. His black eye started bubbling.

Maka: She clung to Jet.

David: He squeezed Gwen's hand.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held Trent and used Blake's shirt to wipe away his tears. "This one was supposed to stay dry, kiddo." she smiled and then addressed the whole group "Okay, as everyone already knows people have been getting injured, well thanks to Marcus we know why. It turns out that, um, well Marcus and Ciel and Mei, uh, they're supposed to kill us."



Blake: He blinked in shock and whistled. "Holy -"

Flynn: "Language Blake. Well, Trent has a right to be furious."

Gwendolyn: She just stared. Then she got up to slap Marcus. "Why you little son of a-"



Doodle98 said:


> David: He gently took Gwen's hand.
> 
> OOC: I have hours of homework to do every night help



OOC: Oh wow


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I can't help it."
> 
> Marcus: He kept his head down, his nose starting to bleed. His black eye started bubbling.
> 
> Maka: She clung to Jet.
> 
> David: He squeezed Gwen's hand.



Chelsea: she rubbed his back. "It's okay."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He blinked in shock and whistled. "Holy -"  Flynn: "Language Blake. Well, Trent has a right to be furious."  Gwendolyn: She just stared. Then she got up to slap Marcus. "Why you little son of a-"  OOC: Oh wow



Marcus: He kept his head down, and let Gwen slap him. "I never had any intention of killing... It's just what I'm supposed to do here..."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she rubbed his back. "It's okay."



Trent: "I just hurt someone."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He kept his head down, and let Gwen slap him. "I never had any intention of killing... It's just what I'm supposed to do here..."



Gwendolyn: "But you would have, wouldn't you? When it came down to choosing between us and them?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "But you would have, wouldn't you? When it came down to choosing between us and them?"



Marcus: "No! Of corse not! Ciel is my brother in law, but he is also trying to kill my friends."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "No! Of corse not! Ciel is my brother in law, but he is also trying to kill my friends."



Gwen: "We're supposed to believe that? Blood is thicker than water so they say."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I just hurt someone."





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Gwendolyn: "But you would have, wouldn't you? When it came down to choosing between us and them?"



Chelsea: "Everyone makes mistakes, Trent." she kissed him on top of his head "Gwen, he's not going to hurt us."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Everyone makes mistakes, Trent." she kissed him on top of his head "Gwen, he's not going to hurt us."



Gwen: "Oh, I'm sure he'd like us to believe that," she said, but sat down.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Gwen: "Oh, I'm sure he'd like us to believe that," she said, but sat down.



Nate: "Well, I believe him."

Chelsea: "And so do I. And even if you don't, uh, you can't exactly kill him."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Oh, I'm sure he'd like us to believe that," she said, but sat down.



Marcus: "I'm tied up, aren't i? I'm not going to do anything! Just keep me here forever, why don't you?! Slit my throat, maybe! Id like to see your reaction to that."

David: "Don't yell at her!" he shouted, taking her into his arms.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Everyone makes mistakes, Trent." she kissed him on top of his head "Gwen, he's not going to hurt us."



Trent: He kept his head against Chelsea. "I'm sorry."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well, I believe him."
> 
> Chelsea: "And so do I. And even if you don't, uh, you can't exactly kill him."



Gwen: "Course not. One thing, we shouldn't be lowering ourselves to their level, and if we did kill him, they'd know we knew and they'd be onto us."



Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'm tied up, aren't i? I'm not going to do anything! Just keep me here forever, why don't you?! Slit my throat, maybe! Id like to see your reaction to that."
> 
> David: "Don't yell at her!" he shouted, taking her into his arms.



Gwen: "I'm not a killer."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Gwen: "Course not. One thing, we shouldn't be lowering ourselves to their level, and if we did kill him, they'd know we knew and they'd be onto us."
> 
> Gwen: "I'm not a killer."



Chelsea: "No, I mean you can't kill him because he can't die.."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Course not. One thing, we shouldn't be lowering ourselves to their level, and if we did kill him, they'd know we knew and they'd be onto us."  Gwen: "I'm not a killer."



Marcus: "The thing is, I can't die. Trust me, I died the other day and just came back a minute later." He raised his head to show his black eye, that was bubbling and his bloody nose was going in reverse, the blood sneaking back into him.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He kept his head against Chelsea. "I'm sorry."



Chelsea: "I know."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "No, I mean you can't kill him because he can't die.."





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "The thing is, I can't die. Trust me, I died the other day and just came back a minute later." He raised his head to show his black eye, that was bubbling and his bloody nose was going in reverse, the blood sneaking back into him.



Gwen: "So in other words we're screwed?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "So in other words we're screwed?"



Marcus: "Pretty much. But there's a way out. I've been here before. I just... I can't remember no matter how hard I try."


----------



## Doodle98

David: He started to feel rage. he stood and walked to Marcus. He kicked him, and he was wearing heavy leather combat boots.

Marcus: He coughed blood and spit out a tooth. "Oh god," he whimpered.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Oh hey, have any ideas for my fourth character?


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Oh hey, have any ideas for my fourth character?



OOC: Schiz is always fun to write, I liked your multiple personality disorder girl from gen 1. They could have been in a fire and got burnt, could suffer from a poisonous bite. May I ask what sort of disease or whatever you'd like?


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Schiz is always fun to write, I liked your multiple personality disorder girl from gen 1. They could have been in a fire and got burnt, could suffer from a poisonous bite. May I ask what sort of disease or whatever you'd like?



OOC: Sylvia was really fun to write, I could do multiple personality disorder. Cancer is pretty easy but it's too common and David's got it. I could do narcolepsy but that would just get annoying. I don't know really.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He started to feel rage. he stood and walked to Marcus. He kicked him, and he was wearing heavy leather combat boots.
> 
> Marcus: He coughed blood and spit out a tooth. "Oh god," he whimpered.



Chelsea: "David, I didn't tell you this so you could beat Marcus up! Just because he can't die doesn't mean you should hurt him! He doesn't want to be here, he doesn't want to hurt us!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Sylvia was really fun to write, I could do multiple personality disorder. Cancer is pretty easy but it's too common and David's got it. I could do narcolepsy but that would just get annoying. I don't know really.



OOC: Do another Sylvia!


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "David, I didn't tell you this so you could beat Marcus up! Just because he can't die doesn't mean you should hurt him! He doesn't want to be here, he doesn't want to hurt us!"



David: "We're the same age, and I think we understand each other most. He feels the guilt of simply living right now. He doesn't want to kill, but he has to. He wants to be beat up. He wants to be the victim here, and that's exactly what you're making him."

Marcus: His lip quivered and tears ran down his face.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Do another Sylvia!



OOC: Okay.


----------



## Doodle98

David: "I'm done here. C'mon Gwen, let's go." he held out his hand to her.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I was thinking Kylee or Kennedy for the new character.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I was thinking Kylee or Kennedy for the new character.



OOC: Kennedy is a pretty name.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Kennedy is a pretty name.



OOC: Kennedy it is


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I'm done here. C'mon Gwen, let's go." he held out his hand to her.



Gwen: She took his hand.

OOC: Sign up posted


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She took his hand.
> 
> OOC: Sign up posted



OOC: Just go ahead with her because Dani hasn't been on.

David: He led her away. He picked up a granola bar, deciding not to go hunting. "That bloody bast*rd," he murmured.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Just go ahead with her because Dani hasn't been on.
> 
> David: He led her away. He picked up a granola bar, deciding not to go hunting. "That bloody bast*rd," he murmured.



Gwen: "We'll be okay."

Kennedy: She woke up. What was going on? She asked Josephine and Elsa, but they didn't know either.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "We'll be okay."
> 
> Kennedy: She woke up. What was going on? She asked Josephine and Elsa, but they didn't know either.



Angela: She walked over. "Oh you poor girl, you seem lost. Come to my camp, I'll make everything okay." she smiled.

David: "I know. We need to find a way out."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: She walked over. "Oh you poor girl, you seem lost. Come to my camp, I'll make everything okay." she smiled.
> 
> David: "I know. We need to find a way out."



Gwen: "We will. David, I...have to tell you something. Can we go to the tent?"

Kennedy: "Who are you?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "We will. David, I...have to tell you something. Can we go to the tent?"
> 
> Kennedy: "Who are you?"



David: "sure."

Angela: "Angela. I'm here to help. I woke up here a little while ago and set up camp."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "sure."
> 
> Angela: "Angela. I'm here to help. I woke up here a little while ago and set up camp."



Gwen: She led him back to the tent, and sat on his lap after the flap was close so she could face him. "Remember when we were talking earlier? Well, I decided, when we're married - which, by the way, Gwendolyn Grace has a nice ring to it - I decided that if you're willing, when we''re married I want to have your son or daughter, even if you aren't around to meet him or her. I'll have my seeing eye dog and probably the others would help me, and so would my coworkers at the library. I love you David. I want you to have as many opportunities as you can."

Kennedy: She smiled. "That's nice. Today I'm Kennedy Jacobs. Sometimes I'm Josephine Martin, and yesterday I was Elsa Snow. Do you know what this place is or how we got here?" She bounced over to Angela.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She led him back to the tent, and sat on his lap after the flap was close so she could face him. "Remember when we were talking earlier? Well, I decided, when we're married - which, by the way, Gwendolyn Grace has a nice ring to it - I decided that if you're willing, when we''re married I want to have your son or daughter, even if you aren't around to meet him or her. I'll have my seeing eye dog and probably the others would help me, and so would my coworkers at the library. I love you David. I want you to have as many opportunities as you can."
> 
> Kennedy: She smiled. "That's nice. Today I'm Kennedy Jacobs. Sometimes I'm Josephine Martin, and yesterday I was Elsa Snow. Do you know what this place is or how we got here?" She bounced over to Angela.



David: He started to cry. "Oh, Gwendolyn." he gave her a kiss and hugged her tight.

Angela: "No idea. So you're three people?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He started to cry. "Oh, Gwendolyn." he gave her a kiss and hugged her tight.
> 
> Angela: "No idea. So you're three people?"



Gwen: She hugged him back.

Kennedy: "Uh huh. I was born Kennedy and I'm Kennedy most of the time. Especially since I got on the new medication, Josephine and Elsa don't get to visit very often. Josie was my imaginary friend when I was little until she became me, now I'm my own best friend! Elsa's new but I like her a lot."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She hugged him back.
> 
> Kennedy: "Uh huh. I was born Kennedy and I'm Kennedy most of the time. Especially since I got on the new medication, Josephine and Elsa don't get to visit very often. Josie was my imaginary friend when I was little until she became me, now I'm my own best friend! Elsa's new but I like her a lot."



David: "You'd really do that for me?"

Angela: "that sounds fun." she smiled.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "You'd really do that for me?"
> 
> Angela: "that sounds fun." she smiled.



Gwen: "Yes."

Kennedy: "It is. They're the two best friends anyone could ever have. Which is good, 'cause I haven't got any others."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Yes."  Kennedy: "It is. They're the two best friends anyone could ever have. Which is good, 'cause I haven't got any others."



David: "Thank you." He was still crying.

Angela: "I'll be your friend, Kennedy."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Thank you." He was still crying.
> 
> Angela: "I'll be your friend, Kennedy."



Gwen: "You're welcome."

Kennedy: "You will? You're so nice!"

OOC: Okay, so the wee lamb is a bit gullible, but she's 13


----------



## maps823

Chelsea: she looked over at Maka who had a bandage around her stomach "Maka, what happened to you?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "You're welcome."  Kennedy: "You will? You're so nice!"  OOC: Okay, so the wee lamb is a bit gullible, but she's 13



Arachne: She grinned. "That's such a sweet thing to say."  

David: He nuzzled his face into her chest and sobbed. "I'm going to have a baby. Oh my god. I'm going to have a baby!" He was grinning and crying at the same time. He looked up at Gwen and pulled her back on top of him, kissing her. "I love you so much. Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked over at Maka who had a bandage around her stomach "Maka, what happened to you?"



Maka: "More death stuff. I'm okay."

Trent: He kept his head on Chelsea's shoulder and he whimpered quietly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "More death stuff. I'm okay."
> 
> Trent: He kept his head on Chelsea's shoulder and he whimpered quietly.



Chelsea: "Did you see who did it?" she asked


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Did you see who did it?" she asked



Maka: "A girl with white hair."

Trent: He shuddered.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Maka: "A girl with white hair."
> 
> Trent: He shuddered.



Chelsea: "Well, I guess there are four death people then. Oh, and Trent and I saw a camp earlier, it could be hers or maybe someone elses." she finished wiping Trent's tears with the she shirt "Here, go ahead and put this on."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well, I guess there are four death people then. Oh, and Trent and I saw a camp earlier, it could be hers or maybe someone elses." she finished wiping Trent's tears with the she shirt "Here, go ahead and put this on."



Trent: He slid on the shirt.

Maka: "Until we have a good amount of weapons, we shouldn't go look."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Arachne: She grinned. "That's such a sweet thing to say."
> 
> David: He nuzzled his face into her chest and sobbed. "I'm going to have a baby. Oh my god. I'm going to have a baby!" He was grinning and crying at the same time. He looked up at Gwen and pulled her back on top of him, kissing her. "I love you so much. Thank you."



OOC: I think you meant Angela, not Arachne.

Kennedy: "Thank you!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I think you meant Angela, not Arachne.  Kennedy: "Thank you!"



OOC: Whoops. I was rushing.

Angela: She led her to the camp. It was small, with one tent and a campfire.


----------



## Doodle98

David: He had a wide grin in his face. He dipped her back and kissed her passionately. "I am so lucky."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He slid on the shirt.
> 
> Maka: "Until we have a good amount of weapons, we shouldn't go look."



Chelsea: she held Trent "Even if we do get weapons I don't think we should go look for her. I mean look at Marcus he healed in like five minutes, hurting them will probably just make them want to kill us even more."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held Trent "Even if we do get weapons I don't think we should go look for her. I mean look at Marcus he healed in like five minutes, hurting them will probably just make them want to kill us even more."



Trent: He clutched to Chelsea like his life depended on it. He was trembling. Her frame was much smaller than the people he was used to hugging, but he liked it. He was much smaller and more innocent then most children his age, yet, in some ways, he knew more. But, he knew that knowing about what he knew wasn't going to get him anywhere.  

Maka: She shrugged.

Marcus: Even though he had healed he was still in a lot of pain. He moaned for his wife.


----------



## Doodle98

Ooc: Oh my god perry i didnt realize this until now but i have a friend named josie martin oh my god thats the name of one of kennedy's girls oh my god


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Ooc: Oh my god perry i didnt realize this until now but i have a friend named josie martin oh my god thats the name of one of kennedy's girls oh my god



OOC: Whoops


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Whoops



OOC: I find it hilarious.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I find it hilarious.



OOC: Well.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well.



OOC: The reason I find it so funny is because I didn't notice until now. I can be such a dummy sometimes.


----------



## Doodle98

David: He sat up, taking a deep breath. This was the most amazing day. He looked down at Gwen. She was so beautiful and perfect. He cupped her face in his hand, stroking her cheek with his thumb.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He clutched to Chelsea like his life depended on it. He was trembling. Her frame was much smaller than the people he was used to hugging, but he liked it. He was much smaller and more innocent then most children his age, yet, in some ways, he knew more. But, he knew that knowing about what he knew wasn't going to get him anywhere.
> 
> Maka: She shrugged.
> 
> Marcus: Even though he had healed he was still in a lot of pain. He moaned for his wife.



Chelsea: She looked down at Trent in her arms, he was so tiny, much smaller than Ben and his friends. He was trembling, it broke her heart to see him like this, she couldn't even imagine what he had been through. "Trent, it's going to be okay, we're going to get home and when we do I'm going to buy you all the cotton candy in the world!" she smiled confidently


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She looked down at Trent in her arms, he was so tiny, much smaller than Ben and his friends. He was trembling, it broke her heart to see him like this, she couldn't even imagine what he had been through. "Trent, it's going to be okay, we're going to get home and when we do I'm going to buy you all the cotton candy in the world!" she smiled confidently



Trent: He nodded. "Okay," he whispered.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He nodded. "Okay," he whispered.



Chelsea: "You wanna go do something?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You wanna go do something?"



Trent: "No, I just want to stay here with you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "No, I just want to stay here with you."



Chelsea: "Okay." she said rubbing his back


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay." she said rubbing his back



Trent: "I love you." He looked up at her for the first time in a while. There were dark circles under his eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I love you." He looked up at her for the first time in a while. There were dark circles under his eyes.



Chelsea: "I love you more!" she smiled warmly at him "I think you should get some sleep..."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I love you more!" she smiled warmly at him "I think you should get some sleep..."



Trent: "Okay." Almost on command, he fell asleep.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Okay." Almost on command, he fell asleep.



Chelsea: she moved his head down into her lap and smiled watching him sleep.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she moved his head down into her lap and smiled watching him sleep.



Trent: He trembled as he slept.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He trembled as he slept.



Chelsea: she brushed his hair aside and kissed his forehead. She noticed his trembling and whispered to him that everything would be okay and she was there for him.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she brushed his hair aside and kissed his forehead. She noticed his trembling and whispered to him that everything would be okay and she was there for him.



Trent: His hands clutched onto her shirt and his trembling lessened.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: His hands clutched onto her shirt and his trembling lessened.



Chelsea: she smiled down at him, glad that he was trembling less she brushed his hair with her fingers


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: His hands clutched onto her shirt and his trembling lessened.



Marcus: "Chelsea," he spoke quietly, his head still down. His tooth was growing back.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Chelsea," he spoke quietly, his head still down. His tooth was growing back.



Chelsea: "Yeah?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah?"



Marcus: "I am so sorry for everything."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I am so sorry for everything."



Chelsea: "It's not your fault."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's not your fault."



Marcus: "It is though."

Trent: He gripped onto Chelsea.

Marcus: "He doesn't seem 13. He seems much younger," he said, looking at Trent.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "It is though."
> 
> Trent: He gripped onto Chelsea.
> 
> Marcus: "He doesn't seem 13. He seems much younger," he said, looking at Trent.



Chelsea: "It's okay, Trent, I'm right here." she said to him playing with his hair "Yeah, he does seem really young, poor kid; he's been through alot. Why do you say that this is your fault?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Whoops. I was rushing.
> 
> Angela: She led her to the camp. It was small, with one tent and a campfire.



Kennedy: "This is nice. *Kinda small.* Be nice Josephine! _Isolated too. But that might be a good thing, you never know._ Elsa! Sorry Angela."



Doodle98 said:


> David: He sat up, taking a deep breath. This was the most amazing day. He looked down at Gwen. She was so beautiful and perfect. He cupped her face in his hand, stroking her cheek with his thumb.



Gwen: She smiled back.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's okay, Trent, I'm right here." she said to him playing with his hair "Yeah, he does seem really young, poor kid; he's been through alot. Why do you say that this is your fault?"



Marcus: "I could've told you all. Do you know what that gang did to him?"

Trent: He was awake, but pretended to sleep.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I could've told you all. Do you know what that gang did to him?"
> 
> Trent: He was awake, but pretended to sleep.



Chelsea: "Yeah, you could've, but like I told Trent earlier everyone makes mistakes." she looked down at Trent and kissed his cheek "I know a little, and it's pretty awful, he's a tough little guy. He'll tell me more when he's ready..."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "This is nice. Kinda small. Be nice Josephine! Isolated too. But that might be a good thing, you never know. Elsa! Sorry Angela."  Gwen: She smiled back.



Angela: "It's small because it's just me, and isolated because I don't know where I am. It's quite alright."

David: "You are so perfect." He gently lifted her shirt enough to expose her stomach and gently touched her belly. "I hope I'll live long enough to see the baby. Hell, I hope I'll live long enough to get you pregnant." 'Note to self: do some 'banking'' he thought to himself. 'Just in case I do die before it, she could still have my baby.'


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, you could've, but like I told Trent earlier everyone makes mistakes." she looked down at Trent and kissed his cheek "I know a little, and it's pretty awful, he's a tough little guy. He'll tell me more when he's ready..."



Marcus: "How awful?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "How awful?"



Chelsea: tears brimmed her eyes "Terrible, terrible things, Marcus. And on top of terrible, terrible things he only ate one meal a day and they beat him up, too!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: tears brimmed her eyes "Terrible, terrible things, Marcus. And on top of terrible, terrible things he only ate one meal a day and they beat him up, too!"



Trent: He couldn't take it anymore and started sobbing. "I only ate if I was good," he sobbed. "And you have no idea any of the things they did!"  

Marcus: "I understand, Trent. I was homeless and abused when I was young. Up until last year, actually."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He couldn't take it anymore and started sobbing. "I only ate if I was good," he sobbed. "And you have no idea any of the things they did!"
> 
> Marcus: "I understand, Trent. I was homeless and abused when I was young. Up until last year, actually."



Chelsea: she held Trent in her arms and rocked him a little. She hadn't even known he was awake.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held Trent in her arms and rocked him a little. She hadn't even known he was awake.



Trent: His hands clutched the fabric of her shirt and he eventually cried himself to sleep

Marcus: "How'd you become the one he clings to?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: His hands clutched the fabric of her shirt and he eventually cried himself to sleep
> 
> Marcus: "How'd you become the one he clings to?"



Chelsea: a few tears rolled down her cheeks as she rocked Trent. "The moment I saw him he reminded me of my brother. He just looked so scared, y'know? And then he said he was kidnapped by a gang, it broke my heart, and when he found you with all your stitches reopened I comforted him. We hung out all day and now I'm like his big sister." she said kissing the top of Trent's head


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: "It's small because it's just me, and isolated because I don't know where I am. It's quite alright."
> 
> David: "You are so perfect." He gently lifted her shirt enough to expose her stomach and gently touched her belly. "I hope I'll live long enough to see the baby. Hell, I hope I'll live long enough to get you pregnant." 'Note to self: do some 'banking'' he thought to himself. 'Just in case I do die before it, she could still have my baby.'



Kennedy: "No, I'm sorry, I can't really control what they say or when, they just show up unbidden."

Gwen: "I hope so. But if not, oh well, I'm just trying to do as much for you as I can."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: a few tears rolled down her cheeks as she rocked Trent. "The moment I saw him he reminded me of my brother. He just looked so scared, y'know? And then he said he was kidnapped by a gang, it broke my heart, and when he found you with all your stitches reopened I comforted him. We hung out all day and now I'm like his big sister." she said kissing the top of Trent's head



Marcus: "That's sweet. Don't cry, Chels."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "No, I'm sorry, I can't really control what they say or when, they just show up unbidden."  Gwen: "I hope so. But if not, oh well, I'm just trying to do as much for you as I can."



Angela: "I like them. They sound nice."

David: "Do you really want to do this, Gwen? You're still so young."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "That's sweet. Don't cry, Chels."



Chelsea: she smiled at Marcus "Between the two of us, I don't think we'll every be wearing dry shirts." she laughed a little wiping her tears on her shirt


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled at Marcus "Between the two of us, I don't think we'll every be wearing dry shirts." she laughed a little wiping her tears on her shirt



Marcus: "What are you going to do with him once you get back?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: "I like them. They sound nice."
> 
> David: "Do you really want to do this, Gwen? You're still so young."



Kennedy: "Josie's really fun and daring and Elsa's really smart but likes to keep to herself."

Gwen: "I know..."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Josie's really fun and daring and Elsa's really smart but likes to keep to herself."  Gwen: "I know..."



Angela: "Interesting."

David: "Are you sure about it? You really don't have to do it for me. I'm okay with not having kids if you don't want to."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "What are you going to do with him once you get back?"



Chelsea: "Well, I told him I would buy him all the cotton candy in the world!" she laughed "He could live with me and my mom and Ben, but I'm sure he probably has a family...I also said I would beat up everyone in that gang, but I think I'll need a little help with that one..."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: "Interesting."
> 
> David: "Are you sure about it? You really don't have to do it for me. I'm okay with not having kids if you don't want to."



Kennedy: "Thank you! Most people just think I'm a freak."

Gwen: "Maybe we should just see what happens, rather than stress about it."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well, I told him I would buy him all the cotton candy in the world!" she laughed "He could live with me and my mom and Ben, but I'm sure he probably has a family...I also said I would beat up everyone in that gang, but I think I'll need a little help with that one..."



Marcus: "Some parents give up on their kids after the alley." He raised an eyebrow, "cotton candy?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Thank you! Most people just think I'm a freak."  Gwen: "Maybe we should just see what happens, rather than stress about it."



Angela: "Your no freak, Ken."

David: "Okay, princess." He gave her a soft kiss.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: "Your no freak, Ken."
> 
> David: "Okay, princess." He gave her a soft kiss.



Kennedy: "You think so?"

Gwen: She relaxed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Some parents give up on their kids after the alley." He raised an eyebrow, "cotton candy?"



Chelsea: "Well, I know my mom will take Trent in with open arms if that does happen." she smiled "Yeah, his favorite food is cotton candy and mine's pancakes. What's your favorite food?" 

Nate: he was listening to Chelsea and Marcus' conversation


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "You think so?"  Gwen: She relaxed.



Angela: "Your smarter than most people. You've got three people in your head!"

David: He wrapped his arms around her.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well, I know my mom will take Trent in with open arms if that does happen." she smiled "Yeah, his favorite food is cotton candy and mine's pancakes. What's your favorite food?"  Nate: he was listening to Chelsea and Marcus' conversation



Marcus: "I'm a chef. I don't have a favorite food. I just cook. I guess if I has to choose it would be this soup I came up with, it was pretty good. Like potato leek soup and cheddar soup combined. Lynn absolutely loves it."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I'm a chef. I don't have a favorite food. I just cook. I guess if I has to choose it would be this soup I came up with, it was pretty good. Like potato leek soup and cheddar soup combined. Lynn absolutely loves it."



Nate: "My favorite food is Scotcheroos."

Chelsea: "Ohmygosh! I love those things!"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: "Your smarter than most people. You've got three people in your head!"
> 
> David: He wrapped his arms around her.



Kennedy: She grinned. "You're the nicest person I know, besides my grandmother of course."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "My favorite food is Scotcheroos."  Chelsea: "Ohmygosh! I love those things!"



OOC: *facepalm*

Marcus: "Those are so unhealthy."

Trent: His eyes opened hearing Chelsea shout.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She grinned. "You're the nicest person I know, besides my grandmother of course."



Angela: She smiled. "You should go rest in the tent."

David: He started kissing Gwen again.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: She smiled. "You should go rest in the tent."
> 
> David: He started kissing Gwen again.



Kennedy: "But I feel fine."

Gwen: She kissed back.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: *facepalm*
> 
> Marcus: "Those are so unhealthy."
> 
> Trent: His eyes opened hearing Chelsea shout.



Ooc: sorry, not sorry I just had to do it! lol xD

Nate: "But they are SO good!"

Chelsea: she looked down at Trent "Sorry, squirt, didn't mean to wake you up. We were just talking about Scotcheroos."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "But I feel fine."  Gwen: She kissed back.



Angela: "I'm going to need your help later. Resting now is the best thing you can do."

David: He pulled her onto him. "We kiss a lot. It's like heaven."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ooc: sorry, not sorry I just had to do it! lol xD  Nate: "But they are SO good!"  Chelsea: she looked down at Trent "Sorry, squirt, didn't mean to wake you up. We were just talking about Scotcheroos."



Trent: He didn't know what those were so he just put his head back down.

Marcus: He groaned.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: "I'm going to need your help later. Resting now is the best thing you can do."
> 
> David: He pulled her onto him. "We kiss a lot. It's like heaven."



Kennedy: "Okay." She went into the tent.

Gwen: "We do kiss a lot."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He didn't know what those were so he just put his head back down.
> 
> Marcus: He groaned.



Nate: "So, if you think Scotcheroos are unhealthy, what do you eat? Like vegetables and stuff?"

Chelsea: she played with Trent's hair again


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Okay." She went into the tent.  Gwen: "We do kiss a lot."



Angela: She grabbed a padlock and closed the tent. There was only one door, and with the two zippers locked together Kennedy couldn't get out.

David: "But every moment of it is heaven."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "So, if you think Scotcheroos are unhealthy, what do you eat? Like vegetables and stuff?"  Chelsea: she played with Trent's hair again



Marcus: "I'm a chef. I know how to cook healthy."

Trent: He opened one eye. "What are you doing?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: She grabbed a padlock and closed the tent. There was only one door, and with the two zippers locked together Kennedy couldn't get out.
> 
> David: "But every moment of it is heaven."



Kennedy: She heard the zippers and the padlock. "What? Hey, wait! What are you doing? Let me go!"

Gwen: "Yes."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I'm a chef. I know how to cook healthy."
> 
> Trent: He opened one eye. "What are you doing?"



Nate: "Ew....I hate vegetables."

Chelsea: "Playing with your hair." she smiled at him "It's fun."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She heard the zippers and the padlock. "What? Hey, wait! What are you doing? Let me go!"  Gwen: "Yes."



Angela: She smiled.

David: He grinned and fell back onto the sleeping bag. He took off his shirt, and then wriggled out of some jeans. He was wearing his kitten boxers. He wrapped his arms around Gwen's waist. "You are so beautiful."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Ew....I hate vegetables."  Chelsea: "Playing with your hair." she smiled at him "It's fun."



Marcus: "I'll cook for you sometime and prove you wrong."

Trent: He looked up at her, the dark circles still under his eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I'll cook for you sometime and prove you wrong."
> 
> Trent: He looked up at her, the dark circles still under his eyes.



Chelsea: she looked down at his eyes "I think you should get something to eat, Trent, and then get some sleep."

Nate: "Okay, when we get out of this place you can cook for me and if I still don't like vegetables you'll have to eat Scotcheroos every day for a week."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked down at his eyes "I think you should get something to eat, Trent, and then get some sleep."  Nate: "Okay, when we get out of this place you can cook for me and if I still don't like vegetables you'll have to eat Scotcheroos every day for a week."



Marcus: He groaned.

Trent: He nodded slowly but just snuggled against her again.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He groaned.
> 
> Trent: He nodded slowly but just snuggled against her again.



Nate: he smiled

Chelsea: she snuggled up with Trent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled  Chelsea: she snuggled up with Trent



Trent: He wrapped his arms around her. "I love you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He wrapped his arms around her. "I love you."



Chelsea: "I love you more."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I love you more."



Trent: "I love you most. Could we go sleep in the tent please?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I love you most. Could we go sleep in the tent please?"



Chelsea: she smiled at him "Not possible. I still think you should eat something, but yeah we can go to the tent."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled at him "Not possible. I still think you should eat something, but yeah we can go to the tent."



Trent: "I'm not hungry though." He stood up. His knees were wobbly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I'm not hungry though." He stood up. His knees were wobbly.



Chelsea: "Okay, if you say so. But when we wake up you're going to eat something." she stood up "Bye Nate. Bye Marcus." she said to them

Nate: "Bye."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, if you say so. But when we wake up you're going to eat something." she stood up "Bye Nate. Bye Marcus." she said to them  Nate: "Bye."



Marcus: He nodded.

Trent: He held her hand.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He nodded.
> 
> Trent: He held her hand.



Chelsea: she held his hand on the way to the tent. "Okay, in ya go." she said holding up the tent flap


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held his hand on the way to the tent. "Okay, in ya go." she said holding up the tent flap



Trent: He climbed in and scrambled into a sleeping bag.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He climbed in and scrambled into a sleeping bag.



Chelsea: she climbed into her sleeping bag and snuggled up next to Trent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she climbed into her sleeping bag and snuggled up next to Trent



Trent: He put his head on her chest and closed his eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He put his head on her chest and closed his eyes.



Chelsea: she played with his hair for awhile, yawned and fell asleep


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she played with his hair for awhile, yawned and fell asleep



Trent: He sat up and left the tent. He climbed up a tree and sat there, watching the nest of eggs.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He sat up and left the tent. He climbed up a tree and sat there, watching the nest of eggs.



Chelsea: she continued to sleep


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: he gently stroked one of the eggs. He felt a pound on the back of his head and fell unconscious.

Angela: She dragged Trent's body to the tent and threw him in with Kennedy.

Marcus: He saw this. "Chelsea!!!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: he gently stroked one of the eggs. He felt a pound on the back of his head and fell unconscious.
> 
> Angela: She dragged Trent's body to the tent and threw him in with Kennedy.
> 
> Marcus: He saw this. "Chelsea!!!"



Chelsea: she woke up hearing someone scream her name. She looked down and saw that Trent was missing she ran over to Marcus. "Where's Trent?!?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she woke up hearing someone scream her name. She looked down and saw that Trent was missing she ran over to Marcus. "Where's Trent?!?"



Marcus: "Angela has him! The white haired death!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Angela has him! The white haired death!"



Chelsea: "Oh my gosh!" she gasped tears prickling her eyes. She said she wouldn't let anyone take him and now she had failed him. "Well, what do I do? How do I get him back?" she said through her tears


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh my gosh!" she gasped tears prickling her eyes. She said she wouldn't let anyone take him and now she had failed him. "Well, what do I do? How do I get him back?" she said through her tears



Marcus: "I know where she's camped. Untie me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I know where she's camped. Untie me."



Chelsea: she untied him and then gave him a hug, crying on his shoulder. "You have to get him back."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she untied him and then gave him a hug, crying on his shoulder. "You have to get him back."



Marcus: He nodded. He took Chelsea's hand and led her to a tree. He opened it up. It was full of weapons. "take your pick."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He nodded. He took Chelsea's hand and led her to a tree. He opened it up. It was full of weapons. "take your pick."



Chelsea: "Where the hell did all this come from?" she said looking at all the weapons


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Where the hell did all this come from?" she said looking at all the weapons



Marcus: "It's always been here. You don't know half of this place."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "It's always been here. You don't know half of this place."



Chelsea: "Well, what do you suggest taking?" she said looking at all the weapons in front of her was kind of scary "I don't exactly have much experience with someone kidnapping my brother and trying to kill everyone here."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well, what do you suggest taking?" she said looking at all the weapons in front of her was kind of scary "I don't exactly have much experience with someone kidnapping my brother and trying to kill everyone here."



Marcus: He put a hand gently on her shoulder. He took a series of throwing knives. "Know how to use a gun?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He put a hand gently on her shoulder. He took a series of throwing knives. "Know how to use a gun?"



Chelsea: "You have got to be kidding me..." she said still not believing everything she was seeing or the fact that she was going to be going after some murderer....she took the gun from Marcus


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You have got to be kidding me..." she said still not believing everything she was seeing or the fact that she was going to be going after some murderer....she took the gun from Marcus



Marcus: "It's okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "It's okay."



Chelsea: "What's your plan of action?" 

Nate: he walked over to Chelsea and Marcus and saw a bunch of weapons in a tree "What the-"

Chelsea: "That girl with white hair took Trent, so we're going after her. You coming or you staying?"

Nate: "Oh, I'm coming alright." he said looking at all the weapons

Ooc: could there be a trident? I just think that would be really cool


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What's your plan of action?"  Nate: he walked over to Chelsea and Marcus and saw a bunch of weapons in a tree "What the-"  Chelsea: "That girl with white hair took Trent, so we're going after her. You coming or you staying?"  Nate: "Oh, I'm coming alright." he said looking at all the weapons  Ooc: could there be a trident? I just think that would be really cool



OOC: Sure.

Marcus: "I know where her camp is. We just have to find him and get him out."

Trent: He woke up in some tent. There was another girl, about his age, next to her. "Wh-what happened?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Sure.
> 
> Marcus: "I know where her camp is. We just have to find him and get him out."
> 
> Trent: He woke up in some tent. There was another girl, about his age, next to her. "Wh-what happened?"



Chelsea: she looked around in the tree some more and saw a trident "Holy crap this is like amazing!" she said taking it out of the tree 

Nate: "Woah! I call dibs." 

Chelsea: "No way!"  she said handing him the gun


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Sure.
> 
> Marcus: "I know where her camp is. We just have to find him and get him out."
> 
> Trent: He woke up in some tent. There was another girl, about his age, next to her. "Wh-what happened?"



Chelsea: she looked around in the tree some more and saw a trident "Holy crap this is like amazing!" she said taking it out of the tree 

Nate: "Woah! I call dibs." 

Chelsea: "No way!"  she said handing him the gun she looked back at the huge trident "Okay, fine, you can have it."

Nate: he gave her back the gun and took the trident

Ooc: grr.....it double posted. The app hates me 

Oh wait it just posted before I was finished typing...grr


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked around in the tree some more and saw a trident "Holy crap this is like amazing!" she said taking it out of the tree  Nate: "Woah! I call dibs."  Chelsea: "No way!"  she said handing him the gun



Marcus: He rolled his eyes. "Let's just go." He was slouched forward, his back was killing him from sitting like he was for days.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He rolled his eyes. "Let's just go." He was slouched forward, his back was killing him from sitting like he was for days.



Chelsea: "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay."



Marcus: He grabbed a backpack full of medical supplies and slung it over his shoulder. He started walking.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He grabbed a backpack full of medical supplies and slung it over his shoulder. He started walking.



Nate and Chelsea: they followed him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate and Chelsea: they followed him



Marcus: "There is a chance that she slaughtered him once she got him out of earshot. Just so you know. But it's unlikely, Angela likes to 'purify' her victims."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "There is a chance that she slaughtered him once she got him out of earshot. Just so you know. But it's unlikely, Angela likes to 'purify' her victims."



Nate: "Purify?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Purify?"



Marcus: "Don't ask."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Don't ask."



Chelsea: "But, he did ask can you just tell us, please."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "But, he did ask can you just tell us, please."



Marcus: "She does this freaky ritual and gets them to admit that they've done wrong."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "She does this freaky ritual and gets them to admit that they've done wrong."



Chelsea: "That's just creepy..." she shuddered imagining Trent with this girl

Nate: "So, she does creepy voodoo crap on people and then kills them? That's just sick!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "That's just creepy..." she shuddered imagining Trent with this girl  Nate: "So, she does creepy voodoo crap on people and then kills them? That's just sick!"



Marcus: He nodded. "Yeah, it is."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He nodded. "Yeah, it is."



Chelsea: "I hope he's okay..." 

Nate: "He will be and he won't go down without a fight, he's a tough little guy."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I hope he's okay..."  Nate: "He will be and he won't go down without a fight, he's a tough little guy."



Marcus: "She hit the back of his head with a brick," he said quietly.

Trent: He rubbed the back of his head. There was a large bump.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "She hit the back of his head with a brick," he said quietly.
> 
> Trent: He rubbed the back of his head. There was a large bump.



Chelsea: "She did what?!?!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "She did what?!?!"



Marcus: "Yeah. She hit him with a brick."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Yeah. She hit him with a brick."



Chelsea: she was fuming "Nate, you're going to kill her with that thing," she said looking at the trident "twice, if you have to." 

Nate: "I've never killed anyone before..."

Chelsea: "Well of course you haven't! But it's just like a video game, I mean she'll just come back to life again."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she was fuming "Nate, you're going to kill her with that thing," she said looking at the trident "twice, if you have to."  Nate: "I've never killed anyone before..."  Chelsea: "Well of course you haven't! But it's just like a video game, I mean she'll just come back to life again."



Marcus: "It's still a lot of pain."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "It's still a lot of pain."



Chelsea: "Good."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Good."



Marcus: He shuddered.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He shuddered.



Chelsea: "Sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Sorry."



Marcus: "It's okay. Remember when I was in the hospital tent with Ciel and I was shrieking?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "It's okay. Remember when I was in the hospital tent with Ciel and I was shrieking?"



Chelsea: "No, Trent and I took a walk. He was pretty shaken up seeing your stitches reopened."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "No, Trent and I took a walk. He was pretty shaken up seeing your stitches reopened."



Marcus: "He saw? Oh, sorry. Well, Ciel killed me in there. Took me about an hour to come back."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "He saw? Oh, sorry. Well, Ciel killed me in there. Took me about an hour to come back."



Chelsea: "Yeah, he went in to check on you. That sounds terrible."

Nate: "Isn't this Ciel guy your brother-in-law? Why'd he kill you?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, he went in to check on you. That sounds terrible."  Nate: "Isn't this Ciel guy your brother-in-law? Why'd he kill you?"



Marcus: "So I'd heal faster."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "So I'd heal faster."



Nate: "This whole immortality thing sounds pretty gruesome."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "This whole immortality thing sounds pretty gruesome."



Marcus: "It is. I just want to go home to Lynn and be able to die again."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "It is. I just want to go home to Lynn and be able to die again."



Chelsea: "What's Lynn like?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What's Lynn like?"



Marcuss He smiled. "Amazing."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcuss He smiled. "Amazing."



Chelsea: she smiled "So you two met here?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "So you two met here?"



Marcus: "Not exactly here, but a different forest, still chemical alley though. We were both patients."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Not exactly here, but a different forest, still chemical alley though. We were both patients."



Chelsea: "Please tell me you two weren't all gross and lovey dovey after knowing each other for only one day."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Please tell me you two weren't all gross and lovey dovey after knowing each other for only one day."



Marcus: "No, it wasn't a day. She convinced me not to kill myself, showed my this tree, then she twisted or broke her ankle. I spent the next few weeks carrying her around everywhere, and we bonded."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "No, it wasn't a day. She convinced me not to kill myself, showed my this tree, then she twisted or broke her ankle. I spent the next few weeks carrying her around everywhere, and we bonded."



Chelsea: "Well, that's a relief, not that she broke her ankle, but that you two got to know each other first. These couples are kinda making me sick with all their kissing."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well, that's a relief, not that she broke her ankle, but that you two got to know each other first. These couples are kinda making me sick with all their kissing."



Marcus: "Well, David has brain cancer, and right when he gets home he's going to die, so I understand him wanting to have as much fun as possible in the time he has. Maka and Jet have been better lately, and they're really not a couple.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Well, David has brain cancer, and right when he gets home he's going to die, so I understand him wanting to have as much fun as possible in the time he has. Maka and Jet have been better lately, and they're really not a couple.



Chelsea: "I guess. I haven't seen Ciel and Brittany all day, you think they're a couple?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I guess. I haven't seen Ciel and Brittany all day, you think they're a couple?"



Marcus: "Ciel has a girlfriend back home, but I don't know if he remembers her yet, so maybe."


----------



## maps823

Ooc: I'm going on a church retreat this weekend so I probably won't be on at all


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:
			
		

> Chelsea: "I guess. I haven't seen Ciel and Brittany all day, you think they're a couple?"



Nate: "Did you say Brittany?"

Chelsea: "Yeah." 

Nate: "Blonde hair, blue eyes, extremely annoying?"

Chelsea: "Uh, I guess...you know her?"

Nate: "She's my best friend!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Did you say Brittany?"
> 
> Chelsea: "Yeah."
> 
> Nate: "Blonde hair, blue eyes, extremely annoying?"
> 
> Chelsea: "Uh, I guess...you know her?"
> 
> Nate: "She's my best friend!"



Marcus: "Well, your best friend is dating a death."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ooc: I'm going on a church retreat this weekend so I probably won't be on at all



OOC: That's okay.


----------



## Fairywings

Blake: "What are we going to do?"

Flynn: "I don't know."


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: He looked at the girl across from him in the locked tent. "H-hello. Do you know where we are?"


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay, I never realized all this stuff happened.



Doodle98 said:


> Trent: he gently stroked one of the eggs. He felt a pound on the back of his head and fell unconscious.
> 
> Angela: She dragged Trent's body to the tent and threw him in with Kennedy.
> 
> Marcus: He saw this. "Chelsea!!!"



Kennedy: "Good lord, I'm so stupid. *Your grandmother always said not to trust strangers.* I know, I should have listened to her. _It's always better to be alone. You shouldn't have trusted her._ I know, I hate myself." She looked up in fear as someone else got tossed in and she scrambled away.



maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What's your plan of action?"
> 
> Nate: he walked over to Chelsea and Marcus and saw a bunch of weapons in a tree "What the-"
> 
> Chelsea: "That girl with white hair took Trent, so we're going after her. You coming or you staying?"
> 
> Nate: "Oh, I'm coming alright." he said looking at all the weapons
> 
> Ooc: could there be a trident? I just think that would be really cool



OOC: You know what that makes me thing of? Not Triton or Catching Fire but this one funny scene in this one movie.

Rn Burgandy: Boy, that escalated quickly... I mean, that really got out of hand fast. 
Champ Kind: It jumped up a notch. 
Ron Burgundy: It did, didn't it? 
Brick Tamland: Yeah, I stabbed a man in the heart. 
Ron Burgundy: I saw that. Brick killed a guy. Did you throw a trident? 
Brick Tamland: Yeah, there were horses, and a man on fire, and I killed a guy with a trident. 
Ron Burgundy: Brick, I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You should find yourself a safehouse or a relative close by. Lay low for a while, because you're probably wanted for murder.

It's the only funny scene in the movie



Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He looked at the girl across from him in the locked tent. "H-hello. Do you know where we are?"



Kennedy: She shook her head fearfully. "_Don't trust him. You saw how well trusting Angela went._ *Oh come on Elsie, the kid wouldn't be here if he wasn't in the same situation.* _Josephine Martin, if you call me Elsie ever again, I will kick you out of Kennedy's head, I don't care how long you've been here. And anyone can betray you. Kenny's seen it before, even before Angela betrayed her. You were there to witness it first hand._ *Don't threaten me Elsa, Kennedy doesn't need that right now. And I hope you're not insinuating that I should have done something, Kennedy and I were young, we couldn't have done anything.* _Oh really?_ BOTH OF YOU JUST SHUT UP!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay, I never realized all this stuff happened.  Kennedy: "Good lord, I'm so stupid. Your grandmother always said not to trust strangers. I know, I should have listened to her. It's always better to be alone. You shouldn't have trusted her. I know, I hate myself." She looked up in fear as someone else got tossed in and she scrambled away.  OOC: You know what that makes me thing of? Not Triton or Catching Fire but this one funny scene in this one movie.  Rn Burgandy: Boy, that escalated quickly... I mean, that really got out of hand fast. Champ Kind: It jumped up a notch. Ron Burgundy: It did, didn't it? Brick Tamland: Yeah, I stabbed a man in the heart. Ron Burgundy: I saw that. Brick killed a guy. Did you throw a trident? Brick Tamland: Yeah, there were horses, and a man on fire, and I killed a guy with a trident. Ron Burgundy: Brick, I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You should find yourself a safehouse or a relative close by. Lay low for a while, because you're probably wanted for murder.  It's the only funny scene in the movie  Kennedy: She shook her head fearfully. "Don't trust him. You saw how well trusting Angela went. Oh come on Elsie, the kid wouldn't be here if he wasn't in the same situation. Josephine Martin, if you call me Elsie ever again, I will kick you out of Kennedy's head, I don't care how long you've been here. And anyone can betray you. Kenny's seen it before, even before Angela betrayed her. You were there to witness it first hand. Don't threaten me Elsa, Kennedy doesn't need that right now. And I hope you're not insinuating that I should have done something, Kennedy and I were young, we couldn't have done anything. Oh really? BOTH OF YOU JUST SHUT UP!"



Trent: He stared at her, terrified.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He stared at her, terrified.



Kennedy: She stayed with a distance between her and the boy, curled into a ball.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She stayed with a distance between her and the boy, curled into a ball.



Trent: "Why are you talking to yourself?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Why are you talking to yourself?"



Kennedy: "_How rude!_ *He thinks you're a freak!* _Not helping!_ I'm talking to my other selves of course."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "How rude! He thinks you're a freak! Not helping! I'm talking to my other selves of course."



Trent: "Oh. Okay. That's cool. I'm Trent."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Oh. Okay. That's cool. I'm Trent."



Kennedy: "_Better to be alone..._ *He's in the tent with you, I doubt he's a plant, I think it's okay to talk to him.* _You also thought Angela was trustworthy._ *You went along with it too!* _You know I can't control what Kennedy does. What was I supposed to do?_ Would you stop bickering?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Better to be alone... He's in the tent with you, I doubt he's a plant, I think it's okay to talk to him. You also thought Angela was trustworthy. You went along with it too! You know I can't control what Kennedy does. What was I supposed to do? Would you stop bickering?"



Trent: "I'm not going to hurt you. I have no idea what's going on. My head hurts, do I have a bump?" He turned his head to show her.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I'm not going to hurt you. I have no idea what's going on. My head hurts, do I have a bump?" He turned his head to show her.



Kennedy: "You kinda do. I'm Kennedy Jacobs. And Josephine Martin. And Elsa Snow."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "You kinda do. I'm Kennedy Jacobs. And Josephine Martin. And Elsa Snow."



Trent: "Hello, Kennedy, Josephine, and Elsa."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Hello, Kennedy, Josephine, and Elsa."



Kennedy: "Hi. *I like this kid. No one ever bothers to address all of us. Even if you or I are dominant for the day they always insist on using Kennedy.* _What do you expect? It was Kennedy's body first. That's what they're used to. Most people aren't as amazing as us. Although I do agree that he does seem very nice._ Don't overwhelm him, that's not a very nice way to thank him."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Hi. I like this kid. No one ever bothers to address all of us. Even if you or I are dominant for the day they always insist on using Kennedy. What do you expect? It was Kennedy's body first. That's what they're used to. Most people aren't as amazing as us. Although I do agree that he does seem very nice. Don't overwhelm him, that's not a very nice way to thank him."



Trent: He curled up into a ball. "Is there anything in here for us to do?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He curled up into a ball. "Is there anything in here for us to do?"



Kennedy: "No. It's empty."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I have figured out how to stop a death.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "No. It's empty."



Trent: "Great," he moaned. "What do you thinks going to happen to us?"

OOC: How?


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Angela: She smiled.  David: He grinned and fell back onto the sleeping bag. He took off his shirt, and then wriggled out of some jeans. He was wearing his kitten boxers. He wrapped his arms around Gwen's waist. "You are so beautiful."



David: "Do you want to do something, or do you just want to kiss some more? I'm fine with either.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Great," he moaned. "What do you thinks going to happen to us?"
> 
> OOC: How?



Kennedy: "I think we'll be kept here until we die. Maybe used as ransom though I won't be any good for that, the only people I've met here are Angela and now you."

OOC: You kill them and then make sure they can't get back up again. So like, for example you shoot a death and then tie them to a tree so they can't get their hands loose and untie themselves. Or, more tortuously, you push them into the ground or a tree and then stab them through, but that would be kinda sadistic because they would be caught in a cycle of healing and dying all over again unless they could get their arms free and pull the blade out.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Do you want to do something, or do you just want to kiss some more? I'm fine with either.



Gwen: "Doesn't matter to me either."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "I think we'll be kept here until we die. Maybe used as ransom though I won't be any good for that, the only people I've met here are Angela and now you."  OOC: You kill them and then make sure they can't get back up again. So like, for example you shoot a death and then tie them to a tree so they can't get their hands loose and untie themselves. Or, more tortuously, you push them into the ground or a tree and then stab them through, but that would be kinda sadistic because they would be caught in a cycle of healing and dying all over again unless they could get their arms free and pull the blade out.



Trent: "Oh no. Chelsea is going to be so upset!" he whimpered. 

OOC: oh wow, that's genius.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Oh no. Chelsea is going to be so upset!" he whimpered.
> 
> OOC: oh wow, that's genius.



Kennedy: "There _are_ other people here?"

OOC: Thanks


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Doesn't matter to me either."




David: "Okay. I think that maybe we should-" he smushed his lips against hers.


----------



## Cruise Ship Man

What is this thread about?


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay. I think that maybe we should-" he smushed his lips against hers.



Gwen: "I think that is a perfect idea."


----------



## Doodle98

Cruise Ship Man said:


> What is this thread about?



OOC: This is a role play thread. The characters went through some accident or disease and they get transported to a place called Chemical Alley. They try to figure out where they are and how to get home.


----------



## Fairywings

Cruise Ship Man said:


> What is this thread about?



OOC: Uh, hi. Just letting you know, this is TOTALLY NOT the place you probably should have's started. I'd recommend the Introduce Yourself Thread, it's a sticky.

Anyway, this is an RP, I guess this would be in the thriller/horror genre if it were a book or a movie, and it's about a bunch of comatose people trapped in a mind game.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I think that is a perfect idea."



David: He grinned and laughed.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "There are other people here?"  OOC: Thanks



Trent: "Yeah. They're not all bad."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Yeah. They're not all bad."



Kennedy: She looked skeptical


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She looked skeptical



Trent: "I know lots of bad people. But Chelsea and Nate are the two nicest people I know."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I know lots of bad people. But Chelsea and Nate are the two nicest people I know."



Kennedy: "Just because someone acts nice doesn't mean they are. Angela was nice, and then she put me in here."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Just because someone acts nice doesn't mean they are. Angela was nice, and then she put me in here."



Trent: "I've known Chelsea for over a week. She's comforted me, wiped my tears, she promised to be my big sister."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I've known Chelsea for over a week. She's comforted me, wiped my tears, she promised to be my big sister."



Kennedy: "Everybody breaks their promises."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Everybody breaks their promises."



Trent: "Don't say that! I was trapped with a gang for five months! I know what evil is and Chelsea isn't evil!"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Don't say that! I was trapped with a gang for five months! I know what evil is and Chelsea isn't evil!"



Kennedy: She shrugged.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She shrugged.



Trent: He groaned. "Mid there any way for us to escape?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He groaned. "Mid there any way for us to escape?"



Kennedy: "Not unless you can tear the tent. There's a padlock on the zippers."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Not unless you can tear the tent. There's a padlock on the zippers."



Trent: "I don't have my knife..."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I don't have my knife..."



Kennedy: "I don't have a knife either. I just woke up and then Angela was there."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "I don't have a knife either. I just woke up and then Angela was there."



Trent: "Hm."

Ooc: I just almost threw up because my ex just texted me for the first time since May 4th


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Hm."
> 
> Ooc: I just almost threw up because my ex just texted me for the first time since May 4th



OOC: Yuck.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Yuck.



Ooc: Well, I'm glad that he saved my number at least, we're technically still friends, but he's in college so we don't talk a lot.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Ooc: Well, I'm glad that he saved my number at least, we're technically still friends, but he's in college so we don't talk a lot.



OOC: I suppose


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I suppose



OOC: See, I shouldn't be happy about this. I just have a hard time letting go sometimes. All the time.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: See, I shouldn't be happy about this. I just have a hard time letting go sometimes. All the time.



OOC: Then ignore it.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Then ignore it.



OOC: I know.


----------



## Doodle98

David: He gently pulled Gwen against his bare chest and kissed her. "Still smell like flowers."

Trent: He started to cry. "Not again! This can't happen to me again!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Well, your best friend is dating a death."



OOC:  okay, I'm back! Oh my gosh, AYC was so much fun I can't wait for next year!!!

Nate: "Lovely." he said sarcastically


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC:  okay, I'm back! Oh my gosh, AYC was so much fun I can't wait for next year!!!  Nate: "Lovely." he said sarcastically



OOC: I drew an amazing picture of Trent on my tablet but I didn't save it and if got deleted and I got so mad.

Marcus: "Sorry."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I drew an amazing picture of Trent on my tablet but I didn't save it and if got deleted and I got so mad.
> 
> Marcus: "Sorry."



OOC:  

Nate: "It's not your fault, Britt always dates the wrong guys. So I'm not too surprised that she's dating some one that's trying to kill her."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC:   Nate: "It's not your fault, Britt always dates the wrong guys. So I'm not too surprised that she's dating some one that's trying to kill her."



OOC: I have the sketch, but I need to digitize it.

Marcus: "You jealous?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I have the sketch, but I need to digitize it.
> 
> Marcus: "You jealous?"



OOC: I wanna see it!

Nate: he laughed "No, dude, it's not like that. Really we're just friends. Most of the guys just date her because she's rich and the last four just wanted in her pants." he laughed again "She dumped those four so fast I didn't even have the chance to kill 'em!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC: I wanna see it!  Nate: he laughed "No, dude, it's not like that. Really we're just friends. Most of the guys just date her because she's rich and the last four just wanted in her pants." he laughed again "She dumped those four so fast I didn't even have the chance to kill 'em!"



Marcus: He smiled. "Funny." His thoughts drifted to Lynn and he sighed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He smiled. "Funny." His thoughts drifted to Lynn and he sighed.



Chelsea: "Uh, what exactly are we gonna do? Ya know, when we get to her camp."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Uh, what exactly are we gonna do? Ya know, when we get to her camp."



Marcus: "We're going to make sure she can't heal. We'll tie her to a tree and stab through her neck. If she can't take the knife out, she can't heal."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "We're going to make sure she can't heal. We'll tie her to a tree and stab through her neck. If she can't take the knife out, she can't heal."



Chelsea: "Wow."

Nate: "So, I won't get to use this thing?" he asked looking slightly disappointed at the trident in his hand


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Wow."  Nate: "So, I won't get to use this thing?" he asked looking slightly disappointed at the trident in his hand



Marcus: "We could use that instead of a knife."


----------



## Doodle98

David: He laid next to Gwen. He yawned, putting his arms around her and nuzzling her cheek. "Would it be okay if I napped?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He laid next to Gwen. He yawned, putting his arms around her and nuzzling her cheek. "Would it be okay if I napped?"



Gwen: "Yeah, get some sleep."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Yeah, get some sleep."



David: He rested his head on her shoulder and closed his eyes. "Will you sing for me?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He rested his head on her shoulder and closed his eyes. "Will you sing for me?"



Gwen: "Okay. Do you have a request?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Okay. Do you have a request?"



David: "I'm sure you have better taste then I do."

OOC: I kinda want her singing for him before he falls asleep to become a normal thing so when he asks right before he dies Gwen knows what's coming.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I'm sure you have better taste then I do."
> 
> OOC: I kinda want her singing for him before he falls asleep to become a normal thing so when he asks right before he dies Gwen knows what's coming.



OOC: Okay.

I ended up picking Tangled Up in You by Staind/Aaron Lewis

Gwen: She smiled. 
"You're my world, the shelter from the rain
You're the pills that take away my pain
You're the light that helps me find my way
You're the words when I have nothing to say

And in this world where nothing else is true
Here I am still tangled up in you
I'm still tangled up in you
Still tangled up in you

You're the fire that warms me when I'm cold
You're the hand I have to hold as I grow old
You're the shore when I am lost at sea
You're the only thing that I like about me

And in this world where nothing else is true
Here I am still tangled up in you
I'm still tangled up in you

How long has it been since this storyline began
And I hope it never ends and goes like this forever

In this world where nothing else is true
Here I am still tangled up in you, tangled up in you
I'm still tangled up in you
Still tangled up in you"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay.  I ended up picking Tangled Up in You by Staind/Aaron Lewis  Gwen: She smiled. "You're my world, the shelter from the rain You're the pills that take away my pain You're the light that helps me find my way You're the words when I have nothing to say  And in this world where nothing else is true Here I am still tangled up in you I'm still tangled up in you Still tangled up in you  You're the fire that warms me when I'm cold You're the hand I have to hold as I grow old You're the shore when I am lost at sea You're the only thing that I like about me  And in this world where nothing else is true Here I am still tangled up in you I'm still tangled up in you  How long has it been since this storyline began And I hope it never ends and goes like this forever  In this world where nothing else is true Here I am still tangled up in you, tangled up in you I'm still tangled up in you Still tangled up in you"



David: He smiled and tears filled his eyes. He closed them and one tear ran down his face. He fell asleep.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "We could use that instead of a knife."



Nate: "Did you kill anyone in your chemical alley?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Did you kill anyone in your chemical alley?"



Marcus: "Never. People died but I never attempted killing anyone but myself. That's actually how I got there..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Never. People died but I never attempted killing anyone but myself. That's actually how I got there..."



Nate: "Why were you going to kill yourself?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Why were you going to kill yourself?"



Marcus; He frowned and kicked a rock. "My life sucked."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus; He frowned and kicked a rock. "My life sucked."



Nate: he nodded


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he nodded



Marcus: "Yeah," he said awkwardly. He could see smoke coming from a fire.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Yeah," he said awkwardly. He could see smoke coming from a fire.



Nate: "My life sucks too."

Chelsea: "We're getting close, aren't we?" she said also seeing the smoke


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "My life sucks too."  Chelsea: "We're getting close, aren't we?" she said also seeing the smoke



Marcus: "Have you been homeless?" He nodded to Chelsea.


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: "Do you think Angela is going to kill us? _I do._ *I agree with Elsa.* _She can't exactly ransom the three of us, no one cares about us. We'll probably die. But Trent, you may get ransomed, if she gets desperate._"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Have you been homeless?" He nodded to Chelsea.



Nate: "No, my parents got a divorce and I lived with my mom, but then she remarried this creep that always called me Nick. So, I moved in with my dad two years ago and he's been abusing me ever since..."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Do you think Angela is going to kill us? I do. I agree with Elsa. She can't exactly ransom the three of us, no one cares about us. We'll probably die. But Trent, you may get ransomed, if she gets desperate."



Trent: "No. I'm going to protect you."

Marcus: "I got a job, the only one I could because of my age and my homeless-ness, and they beat me there."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "No. I'm going to protect you."
> 
> Marcus: "I got a job, the only one I could because of my age and my homeless-ness, and they beat me there."



Nate: "So, were you always homeless?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "So, were you always homeless?"



Marcus: "Around age 8 my parents disowned me for wanting to be a cook."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "No. I'm going to protect you."
> 
> Marcus: "I got a job, the only one I could because of my age and my homeless-ness, and they beat me there."



Kennedy: She snorted.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Around age 8 my parents disowned me for wanting to be a cook."



Nate: "Wow, and I thought my parents were bad."

Chelsea: a few tears slipped down her face after hearing the boys talk about their pasts


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She snorted.



Trent: "I am! I promise! I don't give a da*mn about what happens to me anymore!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Wow, and I thought my parents were bad."  Chelsea: a few tears slipped down her face after hearing the boys talk about their pasts



Marcus: "Well, everything ended well because of Lynn, but now I'm here so I guess it wasn't."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Well, everything ended well because of Lynn, but now I'm here so I guess it wasn't."



Nate: "But, as soon as you remember how to get out, we'll all have one way tickets out of here." he smiled

Chelsea: a few more tears slipped out and she wiped them away


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "But, as soon as you remember how to get out, we'll all have one way tickets out of here." he smiled  Chelsea: a few more tears slipped out and she wiped them away



Marcus: "That's a lot of pressure. You okay, Chels?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I am! I promise! I don't give a da*mn about what happens to me anymore!"



Kennedy: "For one thing, Josie and Elsa help me take care of myself just fine, and another, you being caught doesn't exactly convince me of any claims you make."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "That's a lot of pressure. You okay, Chels?"



Nate: he laughed

Chelsea: "huh? Oh, yeah, it's just, you guys have had it so rough and all I did was accidentally eat a granola bar...And now you two are helping me save Trent even though he wasn't your responsibility."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "For one thing, Josie and Elsa help me take care of myself just fine, and another, you being caught doesn't exactly convince me of any claims you make."



Trent: He shrugged.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed  Chelsea: "huh? Oh, yeah, it's just, you guys have had it so rough and all I did was accidentally eat a granola bar...And now you two are helping me save Trent even though he wasn't your responsibility."



Marcus: "Well he isn't your responsibility either. And we're both alright. Don't worry about us."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Well he isn't your responsibility either. And we're both alright. Don't worry about us."



Nate: "Yeah, we're fine." he said tickling her

Chelsea: she laughed 

Nate: "See, I can still tickle you." he smiled and then stopped tickling her


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, we're fine." he said tickling her  Chelsea: she laughed  Nate: "See, I can still tickle you." he smiled and then stopped tickling her



Marcus: "Sh. There's the camp." He pointed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Sh. There's the camp." He pointed.



Chelsea: she stopped laughing and looked at where Marcus had pointed

Nate: he held on to the trident


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she stopped laughing and looked at where Marcus had pointed  Nate: he held on to the trident



Marcus: He climbed up a tree. "There's a tent. He's either dead or in there. Angela is cooking some turkey."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He climbed up a tree. "There's a tent. He's either dead or in there. Angela is cooking some turkey."



Chelsea: she tightened her grip on the gun until her knuckles turned white. This girl was just casually making turkey, like she hadn't just kidnapped a little boy

Nate: his stomach growled. Turkey sounded really good right now


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she tightened her grip on the gun until her knuckles turned white. This girl was just casually making turkey, like she hadn't just kidnapped a little boy  Nate: his stomach growled. Turkey sounded really good right now



Marcus: "Just want to dash in there?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Just want to dash in there?"



Chelsea: her stomach was in knots. "Yeah, I guess. Taking her by surprise is probably our best bet."

Nate: "Sounds good to me."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: her stomach was in knots. "Yeah, I guess. Taking her by surprise is probably our best bet."  Nate: "Sounds good to me."



Marcus: "Wait until I give a signal, okay?" He walked out into the clearing. "Angela."

Angela: She looked up. "Ahh, Marcus, darling. I see you've healed." She walked up to him, her face just inches away from his. "I'm sorry I had to do that."

Marcus: "It's okay, beautiful. You knew I'd heal." He put his arms around her, his hands sliding down to her lower waist.

Angela: She batted her eyelashes, her lips leaning closer to his.

Marcus: He smiled, his lips gently brushing up against hers.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Wait until I give a signal, okay?" He walked out into the clearing. "Angela."
> 
> Angela: She looked up. "Ahh, Marcus, darling. I see you've healed." She walked up to him, her face just inches away from his. "I'm sorry I had to do that."
> 
> Marcus: "It's okay, beautiful. You knew I'd heal." He put his arms around her, his hands sliding down to her lower waist.
> 
> Angela: She batted her eyelashes, her lips leaning closer to his.
> 
> Marcus: He smiled, his lips gently brushing up against hers.



Chelsea: "What do you think he's doing?" she asked her voice softer than a whisper

Nate: "No clue..." he whispered back


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What do you think he's doing?" she asked her voice softer than a whisper  Nate: "No clue..." he whispered back



Angela: "I love you..." she murmured.

Marcus: "You know, I have a wife." He shoved a knife into her stomach. "Now!"

Angela: She gasped. "You bloody traitor."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Angela: "I love you..." she murmured.
> 
> Marcus: "You know, I have a wife." He shoved a knife into her stomach. "Now!"
> 
> Angela: She gasped. "You bloody traitor."



Chelsea: she grabbed a knife and slashed open the tent

Nate: he took some rope and tied it to one of her hands and then stabbed her foot with the trident so she couldn't run away


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: "Oh shoot, Angela's going to kill us now," she said, only seeing the knife.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she grabbed a knife and slashed open the tent  Nate: he took some rope and tied it to one of her hands and then stabbed her foot with the trident so she couldn't run away



Angela: She shrieked.

Marcus: He tied her other hand to the tree.

Trent: He ran into Chelsea's arms. "C'mon, girls, we're free!"

Angela: "we were here for months! You never told me you had a wife!"

Marcus: "I know." He smirked. "That's because, like you've said, some people deserve to suffer." He took the trident out of her foot and stabbed it through her neck. "That's what you get for stealing my friend."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Oh shoot, Angela's going to kill us now," she said, only seeing the knife.



Trent: He took Kennedy's hand. "Kennedy, Josephine, Elsa, this is my "sister", Chelsea. She'll take care of you guys too."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Angela: She shrieked.
> 
> Marcus: He tied her other hand to the tree.
> 
> Trent: He ran into Chelsea's arms. "C'mon, girls, we're free!"
> 
> Angela: "we were here for months! You never told me you had a wife!"
> 
> Marcus: "I know." He smirked. "That's because, like you've said, some people deserve to suffer." He took the trident out of her foot and stabbed it through her neck. "That's what you get for stealing my friend."





			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He took Kennedy's hand. "Kennedy, Josephine, Elsa, this is my "sister", Chelsea. She'll take care of you guys too."



Chelsea: she cried holding Trent "I love you." she then pulled the girl into their hug "Nice to meet you, Kennedy,  Josephine and Elsa."

Nate: he looked at the turkey


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she cried holding Trent "I love you." she then pulled the girl into their hug "Nice to meet you, Kennedy,  Josephine and Elsa."  Nate: he looked at the turkey



Trent: "Don't cry, Chelsea. I'm alright. I love you too." He took off his shirt and handed it to her smiling. "I think this is kind of our thing now."

Marcus: "Take it if you want."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He took Kennedy's hand. "Kennedy, Josephine, Elsa, this is my "sister", Chelsea. She'll take care of you guys too."



Kennedy: "Um...hi? *Hey, wow, that's a cool knife, did Angela get wjat she deserved?* _Kennedy Jacobs, Josephine Martin, did you lose your senses with the sweet breath of freedom? You can't TRUST people, EVER. We have to get out of here while we still can. Move it Kenny, or I will go dominant._ *Calm the heck down Elsa. We only get to be dominant when Kennedy lets us. It's her body.* _Jo, they WILL kill us. Angela was going to, and we thought she was nice. They might like Kennedy, but most people think bodies aren't supposed to have extra personalities, or souls if we even count as souls. You know how people are, they'll kill all three of us if they think it will 'save' Kenny._ *I hate to say it, but you're right, like normal. Kennedy, get the heck out of there!* Sorry, gotta go!" She wrenched her wrist away and took off running.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Um...hi? Hey, wow, that's a cool knife, did Angela get wjat she deserved? Kennedy Jacobs, Josephine Martin, did you lose your senses with the sweet breath of freedom? You can't TRUST people, EVER. We have to get out of here while we still can. Move it Kenny, or I will go dominant. Calm the heck down Elsa. We only get to be dominant when Kennedy lets us. It's her body. Jo, they WILL kill us. Angela was going to, and we thought she was nice. They might like Kennedy, but most people think bodies aren't supposed to have extra personalities, or souls if we even count as souls. You know how people are, they'll kill all three of us if they think it will 'save' Kenny. I hate to say it, but you're right, like normal. Kennedy, get the heck out of there! Sorry, gotta go!" She wrenched her wrist away and took off running.



Trent: "Wait! They're not going to hurt you! I promise! We have a camp where you can stay away from the deaths!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Don't cry, Chelsea. I'm alright. I love you too." He took off his shirt and handed it to her smiling. "I think this is kind of our thing now."
> 
> Marcus: "Take it if you want."



Chelsea: she smiled taking the shirt "I guess it kinda is." she walked over to Marcus giving him a big hug and kissing him on the cheek "Thank you." 

Nate: he walked over to the turkey and looked at Trent and smiled "Hey, kiddo, want some turkey?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled taking the shirt "I guess it kinda is." she walked over to Marcus giving him a big hug and kissing him on the cheek "Thank you."  Nate: he walked over to the turkey and looked at Trent and smiled "Hey, kiddo, want some turkey?"



Marcus: He blushed. "You're welcome."

Trent: "I don't know..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He blushed. "You're welcome."
> 
> Trent: "I don't know..."



Chelsea: "Come on, let's go eat." she said to Marcus she looked in Trent's direction "Where'd Kennedy and Josephine and Elsa go?"

Nate: he ate some turkey


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: She kept running, not looking where she was going, just running.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Come on, let's go eat." she said to Marcus she looked in Trent's direction "Where'd Kennedy and Josephine and Elsa go?"  Nate: he ate some turkey



Trent: "They were afraid." His lip quivered.

Marcus: "Okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "They were afraid." His lip quivered.
> 
> Marcus: "Okay."



Chelsea: she wrapped Trent in a hug again "Marcus, we should go look for them, they'll never make it out there by themselves."


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: She quickly scaled a tree. She was light and fast, trees and rock walls were an easy climb. Secure a vantage point. That would be important. "*Okay Kennedy, act like this is the Hunger Games. What are you going to do now?* Find a fresh water source. *Atta girl.*" Kennedy scaled, climbed and leaped between the tress, looking for a river.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she wrapped Trent in a hug again "Marcus, we should go look for them, they'll never make it out there by themselves."



Marcus: "We will."

David: he woke up. "Princess, I'm going to go swimming, if you want to come."

OOC: David could find Kennedy.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "We will."
> 
> David: he woke up. "Princess, I'm going to go swimming, if you want to come."
> 
> OOC: David could find Kennedy.



Chelsea: "Okay." she said walking over to Nate and the turkey


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay." she said walking over to Nate and the turkey



Trent: He sat down. "Was she going to kill me?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "We will."
> 
> David: he woke up. "Princess, I'm going to go swimming, if you want to come."
> 
> OOC: David could find Kennedy.



OOC: I've not decided.

Gwen: "Okay, sounds good."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He sat down. "Was she going to kill me?"



Chelsea: she draped an arm around his shoulders and ate some turkey "We think so..."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I've not decided.  Gwen: "Okay, sounds good."



OOC: Okay.

David: He got up and stretched. He walked to the lake and stripped down, jumping into the river. He liked being in the water, it gave him a place to think.

Trent: His face paled. "Oh dear."


----------



## Doodle98

Angela: She had died and was trying to heal, but couldn't.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay.
> 
> David: He got up and stretched. He walked to the lake and stripped down, jumping into the river. He liked being in the water, it gave him a place to think.
> 
> Trent: His face paled. "Oh dear."



Chelsea: she gave him a hug and kissed the top of his head. 

Nate: "But, she wasn't going to kill you right away, Marcus says she does some creepy voodoo stuff first. Do she do that yet?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she gave him a hug and kissed the top of his head.
> 
> Nate: "But, she wasn't going to kill you right away, Marcus says she does some creepy voodoo stuff first. Do she do that yet?"



Trent: "I-I don't think so."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I-I don't think so."



Nate: "Well, it sounded creepy, so I think you would know if she had did it to you." 

Chelsea: "You knew I'd come for you, right?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well, it sounded creepy, so I think you would know if she had did it to you."
> 
> Chelsea: "You knew I'd come for you, right?"



Trent: He nodded. "Yeah. I-I just want to go home though." He slid into her lap and curled up into a ball.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He nodded. "Yeah. I-I just want to go home though." He slid into her lap and curled up into a ball.



Chelsea: she rubbed his back "Don't worry, we're going to get home." she kissed his cheek


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she rubbed his back "Don't worry, we're going to get home." she kissed his cheek



Trent: He nodded. "Can we go back to camp? I don't like the dead-ish Angela staring at me like this."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He nodded. "Can we go back to camp? I don't like the dead-ish Angela staring at me like this."



Chelsea: "Yeah, it's pretty creepy. Marcus, Nate, you ready to go?"

Nate: "Sure." He said finishing his turkey


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, it's pretty creepy. Marcus, Nate, you ready to go?"
> 
> Nate: "Sure." He said finishing his turkey



Marcus: "She overcooked the bird..." he mumbled, slipping into chef mode. "Oh, yeah. I'm ready."

Trent: He wanted to ask if she could carry him, but the thing was that he was small, but not that small.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "She overcooked the bird..." he mumbled, slipping into chef mode. "Oh, yeah. I'm ready."
> 
> Trent: He wanted to ask if she could carry him, but the thing was that he was small, but not that small.



Nate: he rolled his eyes "Yeah, and I'm really disappointed there weren't any vegetables either." he said sarcastically

Chelsea: "Wanna ride on my back?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he rolled his eyes "Yeah, and I'm really disappointed there weren't any vegetables either." he said sarcastically
> 
> Chelsea: "Wanna ride on my back?"



Marcus: He shoved Nate. "Shut up."

Trent: He nodded slightly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He shoved Nate. "Shut up."
> 
> Trent: He nodded slightly.



Nate: he grinned

Chelsea: "Well, hop on then." she smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he grinned
> 
> Chelsea: "Well, hop on then." she smiled



Marcus: "But really, if I had some potatoes and some oregano or thyme I could make a really good side dish. Ooh! And some asparagus!"

Trent: "What if I'm too heavy?"


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I've decided I don't care who spots Kennedy.

Kennedy: She was moving from tree to tree.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "But really, if I had some potatoes and some oregano or thyme I could make a really good side dish. Ooh! And some asparagus!"
> 
> Trent: "What if I'm too heavy?"



Nate: he grinned "And if I had some rice krispies and peanut butter and chocolate, I could make a really great dessert!"

Chelsea: "Oh please, you're light as a feather."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he grinned "And if I had some rice krispies and peanut butter and chocolate, I could make a really great dessert!"
> 
> Chelsea: "Oh please, you're light as a feather."



Marcus: He gagged.

Trent: "If you say so." He climbed onto her back.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He gagged.
> 
> Trent: "If you say so." He climbed onto her back.



Nate: he laughed and shoved him "Oh, shut up." 

Chelsea: Trent really was light, alot lighter than Ben. She smiled looking at him on her back. "Marcus, stop gagging and lead us back to camp." She laughed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed and shoved him "Oh, shut up."  Chelsea: Trent really was light, alot lighter than Ben. She smiled looking at him on her back. "Marcus, quite gagging and lead us back to camp." She laughed



Trent: He held her tightly. "I feel like a baby koala," he said quietly.

Marcus: He chuckled and started walking.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He held her tightly. "I feel like a baby koala," he said quietly.
> 
> Marcus: He chuckled and started walking.



Chelsea: she smiled "I like koalas. What's your favorite animal?"

Nate: he took up the rear of the group


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "I like koalas. What's your favorite animal?"
> 
> Nate: he took up the rear of the group



Trent: "Koalas." He rested his head on her shoulder.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Koalas." He rested his head on her shoulder.



Chelsea: "My favorite would have to be red panda, I think they're adorable. What are y'alls favorite animals?" she asked Nate and Marcus

Nate: "I like...hedgehogs."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "My favorite would have to be red panda, I think they're adorable. What are y'alls favorite animals?" she asked Nate and Marcus
> 
> Nate: "I like...hedgehogs."



Marcus: "Wolves."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Wolves."



Chelsea: "Favorite book?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Favorite book?"



Marcus: "One of Bobby Flay's cookbooks. I dropped out of school so I don't read well."

Trent: "To think that I saw it on mulberry street." He closed his eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "One of Bobby Flay's cookbooks. I dropped out of school so I don't read well."
> 
> Trent: "To think that I saw it on mulberry street." He closed his eyes.



Nate: "A cook book? Really? I like The Hunger Games...I'm kinda sad we left my trident." 

Chelsea: "Yeah, all you needed was some sugar cubes." she laughed "My favorite is Trixie Beldon. Favorite tv show?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "A cook book? Really? I like The Hunger Games...I'm kinda sad we left my trident."  Chelsea: "Yeah, all you needed was some sugar cubes." she laughed "My favorite is Trixie Beldon. Favorite tv show?"



Marcus: "I just told you I can't read well. Plus, without that Trident in her she would be coming after us."

Trent: "I never watched television. The guys didn't have one either."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I just told you I can't read well. Plus, without that Trident in her she would be coming after us."
> 
> Trent: "I never watched television. The guys didn't have one either."



Nate: "I'm just surprised, I mean I didn't know people actually read cook books, my mom's are just collecting dust. I like Falling Skies, it's about like aliens taking over the world."

Chelsea: she looked at Trent "You've never watched tv?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I'm just surprised, I mean I didn't know people actually read cook books, my mom's are just collecting dust. I like Falling Skies, it's about like aliens taking over the world."  Chelsea: she looked at Trent "You've never watched tv?"



Marcus: He blushed. "When we get back I'll take them."

Trent: "No." He yawned.


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: She bounced around the trees. She felt like Rue. She just hoped she wouldn't get caught in a net and stabbed in the stomach.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He blushed. "When we get back I'll take them."
> 
> Trent: "No." He yawned.



Nate: "When we get back...I don't think I'll have any where to go. My dad'll probably be in jail or prison or wherever. And my creepy step dad would die before he let me live with him and mom." he sighed 

Chelsea: "You can go to sleep if you want."


----------



## Doodle98

David: He swam around. This was a good time for him to just think. He thought about his future and planned. He decided to leave the child situation up to Gwen, if she still wanted to, he would agree. He would also make sure that she got the best seeing eye dog possible. Their apartment would be small, but extravagant, he wasn't sure wether Gwen would stay once he died, he'd have to ask. He'd also have to write a will very quickly, right when he got back. Everything would go to Gwen anyways. Oh, he loved her so much. He started to sing quietly, a song that he had been mentally writing about her.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "When we get back...I don't think I'll have any where to go. My dad'll probably be in jail or prison or wherever. And my creepy step dad would die before he let me live with him and mom." he sighed  Chelsea: "You can go to sleep if you want."



Marcus: "You could stay with Lynn and I. We could use an extra set of hands with a new baby on the way."

Trent: "Okay." He relaxed, his arms still tight around her shoulders. He started to drift off.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "You could stay with Lynn and I. We could use an extra set of hands with a new baby on the way."
> 
> Trent: "Okay." He relaxed, his arms still tight around her shoulders. He started to drift off.



Nate: "Thanks." he smiled "That'd be nice, but I wouldn't want to intrude. Especially if you're going to have a kid" 

Chelsea: she smiled as Trent started to fall asleep


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Thanks." he smiled "That'd be nice, but I wouldn't want to intrude. Especially if you're going to have a kid"  Chelsea: she smiled as Trent started to fall asleep



Marcus: "It's completely fine. I stayed with Jordan for the longest time before moving in with Lynn."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "It's completely fine. I stayed with Jordan for the longest time before moving in with Lynn."



Nate: "Thank you, I really appreciate it. So, Jordan was from your chemical alley?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Thank you, I really appreciate it. So, Jordan was from your chemical alley?"



Marcus: He smiled. "Yeah."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He smiled. "Yeah."



Nate: he grinned "So, is the kid's name going to be Nate Jordan Dynasty or Jordan Nate Dynasty? I'd be okay with the latter of the two, y'know since we haven't known each other as long."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he grinned "So, is the kid's name going to be Nate Jordan Dynasty or Jordan Nate Dynasty? I'd be okay with the latter of the two, y'know since we haven't known each other as long."



Marcus: He blushed. "I don't even know if it's going to be a boy. Maybe Lynn already had it and I just don't know. Plus, I want her to make sure she likes the name, so I'm letting her pick."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He blushed. "I don't even know if it's going to be a boy. Maybe Lynn already had it and I just don't know. Plus, I want her to make sure she likes the name, so I'm letting her pick."



Nate: he laughed "I was only kidding, dude. I don't expect you to name your kid after me. And besides if it's a boy I think you'd name him Bobby Flay before you named him Nate." he laughed again


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "I was only kidding, dude. I don't expect you to name your kid after me. And besides if it's a boy I think you'd name him Bobby Flay before you named him Nate." he laughed again



Marcus: "Why would I do that?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Why would I do that?"



Nate: "Why would you name your kid Bobby Flay?" he asked a little confused as to what he was asking


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Why would you name your kid Bobby Flay?" he asked a little confused as to what he was asking



Marcus: "yeah. I rather like the name Nate anyways."


----------



## Doodle98

Ooc: ^^^


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "yeah. I rather like the name Nate anyways."



Nate: he smiled "I guess it's an okay name. It could be a girls name you could name her Natalie, that's what Britt calls me. "


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He swam around. This was a good time for him to just think. He thought about his future and planned. He decided to leave the child situation up to Gwen, if she still wanted to, he would agree. He would also make sure that she got the best seeing eye dog possible. Their apartment would be small, but extravagant, he wasn't sure wether Gwen would stay once he died, he'd have to ask. He'd also have to write a will very quickly, right when he got back. Everything would go to Gwen anyways. Oh, he loved her so much. He started to sing quietly, a song that he had been mentally writing about her.



Kennedy: She paused in her tree. Here she was, finally arriving at a water source, and someone was already there. It was someone she'd never seen before, but that could be good or bad. Now what? She perched on her tree branch and tried to stay as quiet as possible as she tried to decide what to do.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled "I guess it's an okay name. It could be a girls name you could name her Natalie, that's what Britt calls me. "



Marcus: "That's cute."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "That's cute."



Nate: "Yeah, I've always liked nicknames. Jordan could be a boy name or a girl's name, right? That'd be cool too."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She paused in her tree. Here she was, finally arriving at a water source, and someone was already there. It was someone she'd never seen before, but that could be good or bad. Now what? She perched on her tree branch and tried to stay as quiet as possible as she tried to decide what to do.



David: His hair was already getting longer again. He flicked it back and ran his hands through it. He climbed up onto a warm rock and sat on it, curling up into a ball. He whimpered quietly. He did this when he was alone. He had to take time to acknowledge that he was about to die.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, I've always liked nicknames. Jordan could be a boy name or a girl's name, right? That'd be cool too."



Marcus: "Mhm. But like I said it's up to Marilyn."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: His hair was already getting longer again. He flicked it back and ran his hands through it. He climbed up onto a warm rock and sat on it, curling up into a ball. He whimpered quietly. He did this when he was alone. He had to take time to acknowledge that he was about to die.



Kennedy: Sugar. She was intruding on something. But how to switch trees without making her presence known? That would make noise, or leaves would fall.


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, I've always liked nicknames. Jordan could be a boy name or a girl's name, right? That'd be cool too."



Chelsea: "I like nicknames, too. If she's a girl you could name her Chelsea and call her Chels." she smiled "I really like my nickname by the way."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: Sugar. She was intruding on something. But how to switch trees without making her presence known? That would make noise, or leaves would fall.



OOC: Sugar XD I love that term when it's used like that.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I like nicknames, too. If she's a girl you could name her Chelsea and call her Chels." she smiled "I really like my nickname by the way."



Marcus: He nodded. "It's all up to Marilyn this time around. Maybe if we have more kids..." He smiled.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He nodded. "It's all up to Marilyn this time around. Maybe if we have more kids..." He smiled.



Nate: "Yeah, guess we shouldn't be naming your kid, but make sure it's not something lame like Bob or Susan or Johnny or little Sally..."

Chelsea: she smiled "You could have like 19 kids and then name them after everyone from chemical alley."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, guess we shouldn't be naming your kid, but make sure it's not something lame like Bob or Susan or Johnny or little Sally..."  Chelsea: she smiled "You could have like 19 kids and then name them after everyone from chemical alley."



Marcus: "Oh dear god. 1. Lynn is tiny, she wouldn't survive through that, it still scares me that she is pregnant. And 2. You know how scrawny I am, you really think I'd be able to produce that many kids?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Sugar XD I love that term when it's used like that.



OOC: One of my quirks


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: One of my quirks



OOC: Sugar honey iced tea

David: He laid down on the rock and groaned.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Oh dear god. 1. Lynn is tiny, she wouldn't survive through that, it still scares me that she is pregnant. And 2. You know how scrawny I am, you really think I'd be able to produce that many kids?"



Nate: he laughed "I'm sure she'll be fine, I mean if she survived chemical alley I'm sure she can have a kid."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "I'm sure she'll be fine, I mean if she survived chemical alley I'm sure she can have a kid."



Marcus: "I know. I'm just worried about her."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I know. I'm just worried about her."



Chelsea: "Do you have any ideas about baby names?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Sugar honey iced tea
> 
> David: He laid down on the rock and groaned.



Kennedy: It was time to go. She turned around and was climbing between trees when her foot slipped in those stupid school shoes she had on and she grasped onto the branch as the rest of her body fell, so she was hanging onto the tree like a monkey bar. She cursed quietly, that had made a bunch of noise.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: It was time to go. She turned around and was climbing between trees when her foot slipped in those stupid school shoes she had on and she grasped onto the branch as the rest of her body fell, so she was hanging onto the tree like a monkey bar. She cursed quietly, that had made a bunch of noise.



Marcus: "No idea."

David: He sat up and gasped. He quickly scrambled into the water. "G-Gwendolyn?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "No idea."
> 
> David: He sat up and gasped. He quickly scrambled into the water. "G-Gwendolyn?"



Chelsea: she smiled "I guess it's a good thing she's naming the baby then."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "I guess it's a good thing she's naming the baby then."



Marcus: "Yeah."

Trent: He snored softly.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "No idea."
> 
> David: He sat up and gasped. He quickly scrambled into the water. "G-Gwendolyn?"



Kennedy: She didn't look at him as she talked, focusing on pulling back up on the branch. "Not my name, though it's a nice name. Didn't mean to be a bother, just got stuck. Don't worry, I'll be on my way, I won't bother you again, I'm not one of the killers I'll just find another spot for water." She climbed on her branch and slowly started in the opposite direction.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She didn't look at him as she talked, focusing on pulling back up on the branch. "Not my name, though it's a nice name. Didn't mean to be a bother, just got stuck. Don't worry, I'll be on my way, I won't bother you again, I'm not one of the killers I'll just find another spot for water." She climbed on her branch and slowly started in the opposite direction.



David: "Oh, no, wait, please. You can stay." He waded towards her.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Yeah."
> 
> Trent: He snored softly.



Chelsea: she smiled at Trent


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Oh, no, wait, please. You can stay." He waded towards her.



Kennedy: She froze on her branch, a bit of a deer in headlights expression on her face.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She froze on her branch, a bit of a deer in headlights expression on her face.



David: "Do you have a camp? If you don't you can stay with me and some of my friends. We have a boy that's a little younger than you that would be your friend, his name is Trent. Plus we have food and water. Please don't be scared. I want to help." He got out of the water and pulled on his shorts. "I just want to help. My name is David Grace, what's yours?"


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: He nuzzled into Chelsea's hair and continued snoring quietly.

Marcus: They arrived back at camp. "I think he's lying about his age. He's probably ten. He doesn't look thirteen at all."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He nuzzled into Chelsea's hair and continued snoring quietly.
> 
> Marcus: They arrived back at camp. "I think he's lying about his age. He's probably ten. He doesn't look thirteen at all."



Chelsea: "Yeah he does look really young, but why would he lie about his age?"

Nate: "If anyone else gets kidnapped sign me up for the search party." he said walking over to a tree and sitting down


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah he does look really young, but why would he lie about his age?"  Nate: "If anyone else gets kidnapped sign me up for the search party." he said walking over to a tree and sitting down



Marcus: "To seem tougher?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "To seem tougher?"



Chelsea: she shrugged forgetting for a moment that Trent was asleep "Maybe, but he's already a pretty tough kid."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she shrugged forgetting for a moment that Trent was asleep "Maybe, but he's already a pretty tough kid."



Marcus: He shrugged. "Maybe he is really thirteen and just didn't get enough to eat."

Trent: He trembled slightly.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Do you have a camp? If you don't you can stay with me and some of my friends. We have a boy that's a little younger than you that would be your friend, his name is Trent. Plus we have food and water. Please don't be scared. I want to help." He got out of the water and pulled on his shorts. "I just want to help. My name is David Grace, what's yours?"



Kennedy: "No, I don't have a camp. I've met Trent, there were some other people with him but I ran. I don't think that's a good idea sir, I don't trust people very well. I'm Kennedy Jacobs. My other identities are Josephine Martin and Elsa Snow, but they're being quiet right now."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He shrugged. "Maybe he is really thirteen and just didn't get enough to eat."
> 
> Trent: He trembled slightly.



Chelsea: "Yeah, he said he didn't get to eat much. My brother is going to look like a giant compared to him." she noticed Trent was trembling. She slid him off of her back and hugged him "It's okay, buddy. I'm right here." she whispered into his ear


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "No, I don't have a camp. I've met Trent, there were some other people with him but I ran. I don't think that's a good idea sir, I don't trust people very well. I'm Kennedy Jacobs. My other identities are Josephine Martin and Elsa Snow, but they're being quiet right now."



David: "you don't have to worry, Kennedy. There's no reason for you not to trust us. I can prove it."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, he said he didn't get to eat much. My brother is going to look like a giant compared to him." she noticed Trent was trembling. She slid him off of her back and hugged him "It's okay, buddy. I'm right here." she whispered into his ear



Marcus: He nodded.

Trent: He laid limply in her arms, breathing slowly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He nodded.
> 
> Trent: He laid limply in her arms, breathing slowly.



Chelsea: she hugged him and then put his shirt on him that she had used to dry her tears


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she hugged him and then put his shirt on him that she had used to dry her tears



Trent: He slowly opened his big, blue eyes. He had very long eyelashes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He slowly opened his big, blue eyes. He had very long eyelashes.



Chelsea: she smiled at him "Hey, kiddo, have a nice nap?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled at him "Hey, kiddo, have a nice nap?"



Trent: "Can I go back to sleep?" He rubbed his eye and yawned.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Can I go back to sleep?" He rubbed his eye and yawned.



Chelsea: "Yeah, just don't run away again." she said hugging him "How's your head?" she asked noticing the big bump


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "you don't have to worry, Kennedy. There's no reason for you not to trust us. I can prove it."



Kennedy: She raised an eyebrow.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, just don't run away again." she said hugging him "How's your head?" she asked noticing the big bump



Trent: "Hurty..." He put his hand over it.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She raised an eyebrow.



David: "What do you want me to do to prove I'm trustworthy?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "What do you want me to do to prove I'm trustworthy?"



Kennedy: "You can't really. Angela was kind, and then she kidnapped me and was probably going to kill me."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "You can't really. Angela was kind, and then she kidnapped me and was probably going to kill me."



David: "Angela was a death. She was supposed to kill you. How'd you escape?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Hurty..." He put his hand over it.



Chelsea: she kissed the bump on his head "Im sorry. I'm sure it will feel better soon, though." She put him on her back again and on her way to the way to the tent she kissed Marcus on the cheek. "Thank you for helping us."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed the bump on his head "Im sorry. I'm sure it will feel better soon, though." She put him on her back again and on her way to the way to the tent she kissed Marcus on the cheek. "Thank you for helping us."



Trent: He nodded.

Marcus: He blushed. "You-you're not going to tie me up?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Angela was a death. She was supposed to kill you. How'd you escape?"



Kennedy: "This Trent kid got kidnapped too and some random people came and rescued  him. Angela is thankfully out of the game. I ran after that."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "This Trent kid got kidnapped too and some random people came and rescued  him. Angela is thankfully out of the game. I ran after that."



David: "Oh, I didn't know he was captured," he said, concerned. He put on a shirt. "You didn't trust your saviors?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nodded.
> 
> Marcus: He blushed. "You-you're not going to tie me up?"



Chelsea: "No, of course not."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Oh, I didn't know he was captured," he said, concerned. He put on a shirt. "You didn't trust your saviors?"



Kennedy: "Why should I? Angela was the first person I met, and she was kind, and they were kind, but they were probably a cult or something, and most humans aren't trustworthy anyway."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "No, of course not."



Marcus: "Oh. But what if Mei-"

Trent: His eyes grew heavy again.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Why should I? Angela was the first person I met, and she was kind, and they were kind, but they were probably a cult or something, and most humans aren't trustworthy anyway."



David: "I'm with them, they're not a cult. We're just working together to survive."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Oh. But what if Mei-"
> 
> Trent: His eyes grew heavy again.



Chelsea: she looked at Trent "He needs sleep, we can talk in my tent if you want." She walked to her tent and set Trent down in a sleeping bag.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I'm with them, they're not a cult. We're just working together to survive."



Kennedy: "Of course."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked at Trent "He needs sleep, we can talk in my tent if you want." She walked to her tent and set Trent down in a sleeping bag.



Trent: He watched Chelsea sleepily.

Marcus: He followed.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Of course."



David: "Of course?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He watched Chelsea sleepily.
> 
> Marcus: He followed.



Chelsea: she kissed Trent's forehead and played with his hair "So, what about Mei?" she asked Marcus


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed Trent's forehead and played with his hair "So, what about Mei?" she asked Marcus



Marcus: "She'll get mad I'm untied because I hurt Darby."

Trent: He watched her sleepily. He gently grasped  onto her shirt.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "She'll get mad I'm untied because I hurt Darby."
> 
> Trent: He watched her sleepily. He gently grasped  onto her shirt.



Chelsea: "Well, she can get over it, but I'm not going to tie you up." she laid down next to Trent and held him in her arms


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well, she can get over it, but I'm not going to tie you up." she laid down next to Trent and held him in her arms



Marcus: He smiled.

Trent: He rested his head on her chest and closed his eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He smiled.
> 
> Trent: He rested his head on her chest and closed his eyes.



Chelsea: she smiled back at him "So, she the only thing you were worried about? I mean, she's really the only other death besides Ciel and I don't think he would do anything to you."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Of course?"



Kennedy: "That was sarcasm."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled back at him "So, she the only thing you were worried about? I mean, she's really the only other death besides Ciel and I don't think he would do anything to you."



Marcus: "There's one more, I think, but he's off doing his own thing."

Trent: "I love you," he mumbled and fell asleep.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "That was sarcasm."



David: "I know. You know, why don't you go to my camp and meet everyone, and if you want, you can leave.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I know. You know, why don't you go to my camp and meet everyone, and if you want, you can leave.



Kennedy: She paused for a beat as she considered the option. "I...suppose."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She paused for a beat as she considered the option. "I...suppose."



David: "You can meet my fiancé, Gwendolyn." He smiled.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "You can meet my fiancé, Gwendolyn." He smiled.



Kennedy: "You have a fiance?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "You have a fiance?"



David: He smiled proudly. "I have brain cancer, so I'm going to die soon. I want to so as much as I can before I die, so I proposed already. She also said that she'd have my kid."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled proudly. "I have brain cancer, so I'm going to die soon. I want to so as much as I can before I die, so I proposed already. She also said that she'd have my kid."



Kennedy: She blinked. "Uh....wow."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She blinked. "Uh....wow."



David: "Wow what? Wow that I'm dying or wow that she's going to have my kid?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Wow what? Wow that I'm dying or wow that she's going to have my kid?"



Kennedy: "All of it. That was a little TMI."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "All of it. That was a little TMI."



David: "Well," he smirked, "You've already saw me naked in the lake, so what more do I have to hide, Hm?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "There's one more, I think, but he's off doing his own thing."
> 
> Trent: "I love you," he mumbled and fell asleep.



Chelsea: she smiled "I love you more." she looked at Marcus "Well, I guess things will be calm for a while then. Angela's dead-ish. Ciel's doing whatever with Brittany, you aren't going to kill us, Mei's probably gonna be mad, but there are more of us so I don't think she'll be an issue."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Well," he smirked, "You've already saw me naked in the lake, so what more do I have to hide, Hm?"



Kennedy: "I wasn't really looking. Dude, I'm 13."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "I love you more." she looked at Marcus "Well, I guess things will be calm for a while then. Angela's dead-ish. Ciel's doing whatever with Brittany, you aren't going to kill us, Mei's probably gonna be mad, but there are more of us so I don't think she'll be an issue."



Marcus: He nodded.

David: He started laughing. "I know, I'm just making a point. Follow me." He started walking to camp. "Sorry if I scared you, by the way."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He nodded.
> 
> David: He started laughing. "I know, I'm just making a point. Follow me." He started walking to camp. "Sorry if I scared you, by the way."



Chelsea: she yawned

Nate: he got up and walked around looking for some one to talk to


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she yawned  Nate: he got up and walked around looking for some one to talk to



Marcus: "You should rest."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He nodded.
> 
> David: He started laughing. "I know, I'm just making a point. Follow me." He started walking to camp. "Sorry if I scared you, by the way."



Kennedy: "It's okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "You should rest."



Chelsea: "Last time I rested Trent got kidnapped, I can sleep later."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Last time I rested Trent got kidnapped, I can sleep later."



Marcus: "I'll be here."

David: They arrived at camp. "Gwen, sweetie?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'll be here."
> 
> David: They arrived at camp. "Gwen, sweetie?"



Chelsea: "Thank you." she yawned again "If anything happens wake me up." she said and snuggled up with Trent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Thank you." she yawned again "If anything happens wake me up." she said and snuggled up with Trent



Marcus: "You really love this kid."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "You really love this kid."



Chelsea: she smiled and fell asleep


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled and fell asleep



Marcus: he sat back and sighed, looking at his bloody, ropeburned hands and wrists. He was glad it was just him that did the killing. He had waited months for that moment, leading her on to think that they actually had something, but they had to keep it a secret. He wasn't proud of it, but he had to, because he knew something like this would happen and he didn't want anyone hurt.


----------



## maps823

Ooc: because I have like no social life I've been reading chemical alley part one and I finished it last night. I'm reading part 2 now! So, will Angela come back to life like Dawn did or are things different here?


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'll be here."
> 
> David: They arrived at camp. "Gwen, sweetie?"



Gwen: "Coming!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ooc: because I have like no social life I've been reading chemical alley part one and I finished it last night. I'm reading part 2 now! So, will Angela come back to life like Dawn did or are things different here?



OOC: Wow. Chemical alley kinda drawls on a lot, that's why we made a new one. Angela isn't able to come back because even when she heals, she's tied up so she can't get the knife out of her neck, which just keeps killing her. Kill-ception.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Coming!"



David: "I want you to meet Kennedy. Oh, and Elsa and Josephine."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I want you to meet Kennedy. Oh, and Elsa and Josephine."



Gwen: "Nice to meet you Kennedy, Josephine, and Elsa. I'm Gwen. Gwendolyn Kirk."

Kennedy: "Nice to meet you too."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Wow. Chemical alley kinda drawls on a lot, that's why we made a new one. Angela isn't able to come back because even when she heals, she's tied up so she can't get the knife out of her neck, which just keeps killing her. Kill-ception.



Ooc: Yeah I like this one better. It seemed like all that ever happened was people got hurt, got a little better and then they got hurt again. But then again I might not like it as much because I wasn't a part of it, I'm just reading it...I'm glad Angela isn't coming back. Do you know when they are going to get out of this chemical alley?


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Nice to meet you Kennedy, Josephine, and Elsa. I'm Gwen. Gwendolyn Kirk."  Kennedy: "Nice to meet you too."



David: He put an arm around Gwen's waist and kissed her cheek.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ooc: Yeah I like this one better. It seemed like all that ever happened was people got hurt, got a little better and then they got hurt again. But then again I might not like it as much because I wasn't a part of it, I'm just reading it...I'm glad Angela isn't coming back. Do you know when they are going to get out of this chemical alley?



OOC: Not sure. And yeah, that was during my Hogwarts days... Those were some dark times...


----------



## maps823

Nate: He saw David and Kennedy/Josephine/Elsa and walked over. "Hey, David, I see you found Kennedy and Josephine and Elsa." he saw the other girl "And is this your girlfriend Gwen?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: He saw David and Kennedy/Josephine/Elsa and walked over. "Hey, David, I see you found Kennedy and Josephine and Elsa." he saw the other girl "And is this your girlfriend Gwen?"



David: He nodded. "Isn't she just the prettiest thing you've ever seen?" he asked.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: He saw David and Kennedy/Josephine/Elsa and walked over. "Hey, David, I see you found Kennedy and Josephine and Elsa." he saw the other girl "And is this your girlfriend Gwen?"





Doodle98 said:


> David: He nodded. "Isn't she just the prettiest thing you've ever seen?" he asked.



Gwen: She shook his hand. "Gwen Kirk, former blind person, currently seeing person, nice to meet you."

Kennedy: "H-hi."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She shook his hand. "Gwen Kirk, former blind person, currently seeing person, nice to meet you."  Kennedy: "H-hi."



David: "That's the only reason she's attracted to me at all, because she doesn't know the difference between ugly and handsome people," he joked.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She shook his hand. "Gwen Kirk, former blind person, currently seeing person, nice to meet you."
> 
> Kennedy: "H-hi."



Nate: He smiled "Nate O' Connors. It's nice to meet you, too. Also you should be thanking me, if it weren't for me David would still be pouting on that hill over there." he laughed "It's nice to see you again, Kennedy. Marcus and Chelsea were going to go look for you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: He smiled "Nate O' Connors. It's nice to meet you, too. Also you should be thanking me, if it weren't for me David would still be pouting on that hill over there." he laughed "It's nice to see you again, Kennedy. Marcus and Chelsea were going to go look for you."



David: He shoved Nate. "Shut up, idiot," he said, embarrassed. "Thinking amour your inevitable death is not pouting."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: He smiled "Nate O' Connors. It's nice to meet you, too. Also you should be thanking me, if it weren't for me David would still be pouting on that hill over there." he laughed "It's nice to see you again, Kennedy. Marcus and Chelsea were going to go look for you."



Gwen: She laughed. "I guess I have to thank you then."

Kennedy: "They needn't have concerned themselves, I was fine."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He shoved Nate. "Shut up, idiot," he said, embarrassed. "Thinking amour your inevitable death is not pouting."





Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She laughed. "I guess I have to thank you then."
> 
> Kennedy: "They needn't have concerned themselves, I was fine."



Nate: he laughed "Whatever, dude. I'll go tell Marcus your okay." he said to Kennedy "And then I can catch you two up." he said to Gwen and David and then walked to Chelsea's tent


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "Whatever, dude. I'll go tell Marcus your okay." he said to Kennedy "And then I can catch you two up." he said to Gwen and David and then walked to Chelsea's tent



Gwen and Kennedy: "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "Whatever, dude. I'll go tell Marcus your okay." he said to Kennedy "And then I can catch you two up." he said to Gwen and David and then walked to Chelsea's tent



David: His face was pink. "Okay."


----------



## maps823

Nate: he stood outside of the tent. He didn't want to just walk in and he didn't think he could knock on the tent flap


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he stood outside of the tent. He didn't want to just walk in and he didn't think he could knock on the tent flap



Marcus: "Nate?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Nate?"



Nate: He poked his head in the tent "Hey, I uh, just thought you should know David found Kennedy."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: He poked his head in the tent "Hey, I uh, just thought you should know David found Kennedy."



Marcus: "Oh, good. Tell her I'll go talk to her once Chels wakes up."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Oh, good. Tell her I'll go talk to her once Chels wakes up."



Nate: "Will do." he said walking back over to David and Gwen "Marcus is going to come talk to you later." he said to Kennedy


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: He gently stroked Chelsea's hair, and then Trent's. He sighed and laid down next to them.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Will do." he said walking back over to David and Gwen "Marcus is going to come talk to you later." he said to Kennedy



Kennedy: "Okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He gently stroked Chelsea's hair, and then Trent's. He sighed and laid down next to them.



Chelsea: she continued to sleep



Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Okay."



Nate: "Okay so, Trent and Chelsea went to sleep and I guess Trent wandered off when Chelsea was asleep. Trent got hit in the back of the head with a brick by Angela and Marcus saw all of this so he called Chelsea and then he showed her this tree with weapons in it. I walked over and there was this really cool trident, it was like this tall," he said showing how tall it was "it was really pointy and it looked like the one from The Hunger Games and it felt really good in my hand it had a cool hand grip thing on it..." he continued to talk about how cool the trident was, forgetting what he was really supposed to be talking about


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she continued to sleep  Nate: "Okay so, Trent and Chelsea went to sleep and I guess Trent wandered off when Chelsea was asleep. Trent got hit in the back of the head with a brick by Angela and Marcus saw all of this so he called Chelsea and then he showed her this tree with weapons in it. I walked over and there was this really cool trident, it was like this tall," he said showing how tall it was "it was really pointy and it looked like the one from The Hunger Games and it felt really good in my hand it had a cool hand grip thing on it..." he continued to talk about how cool the trident was, forgetting what he was really supposed to be talking about



David: "Then what?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Then what?"



Nate: "Huh? Oh, sorry. Uh, so then we walked to her camp and get this, it turns out my best friend is here and she's probably dating that guy, Ciel." he sighed "So then Marcus tricked Angela and stabbed her in the stomach. Chelsea slashed open the tent and got Trent and Kennedy, I stabbed Angela in the foot with the trident and then we tied her to a tree and Marcus stabbed the trident in her throat." he smiled "Oh, and we ate some turkey."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she continued to sleep  Nate: "Okay so, Trent and Chelsea went to sleep and I guess Trent wandered off when Chelsea was asleep. Trent got hit in the back of the head with a brick by Angela and Marcus saw all of this so he called Chelsea and then he showed her this tree with weapons in it. I walked over and there was this really cool trident, it was like this tall," he said showing how tall it was "it was really pointy and it looked like the one from The Hunger Games and it felt really good in my hand it had a cool hand grip thing on it..." he continued to talk about how cool the trident was, forgetting what he was really supposed to be talking about



David: "Then what?"


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Huh? Oh, sorry. Uh, so then we walked to her camp and get this, it turns out my best friend is here and she's probably dating that guy, Ciel." he sighed "So then Marcus tricked Angela and stabbed her in the stomach. Chelsea slashed open the tent and got Trent and Kennedy, I stabbed Angela in the foot with the trident and then we tied her to a tree and Marcus stabbed the trident in her throat." he smiled "Oh, and we ate some turkey."



ooc: ^


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she continued to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> Nate: "Okay so, Trent and Chelsea went to sleep and I guess Trent wandered off when Chelsea was asleep. Trent got hit in the back of the head with a brick by Angela and Marcus saw all of this so he called Chelsea and then he showed her this tree with weapons in it. I walked over and there was this really cool trident, it was like this tall," he said showing how tall it was "it was really pointy and it looked like the one from The Hunger Games and it felt really good in my hand it had a cool hand grip thing on it..." he continued to talk about how cool the trident was, forgetting what he was really supposed to be talking about





maps823 said:


> Nate: "Huh? Oh, sorry. Uh, so then we walked to her camp and get this, it turns out my best friend is here and she's probably dating that guy, Ciel." he sighed "So then Marcus tricked Angela and stabbed her in the stomach. Chelsea slashed open the tent and got Trent and Kennedy, I stabbed Angela in the foot with the trident and then we tied her to a tree and Marcus stabbed the trident in her throat." he smiled "Oh, and we ate some turkey."



Gwen: "Oh wow, is everyone okay? I should have been helping."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Huh? Oh, sorry. Uh, so then we walked to her camp and get this, it turns out my best friend is here and she's probably dating that guy, Ciel." he sighed "So then Marcus tricked Angela and stabbed her in the stomach. Chelsea slashed open the tent and got Trent and Kennedy, I stabbed Angela in the foot with the trident and then we tied her to a tree and Marcus stabbed the trident in her throat." he smiled "Oh, and we ate some turkey."



David: "Oh, wow. I'm sorry, I didn't know this was happening. I feel horrible."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Oh wow, is everyone okay? I should have been helping."



Nate: he laughed "Well, Angela kinda has a trident in her neck, but yeah, I guess everyone's okay. Chelsea and Trent are sleeping, Marcus is watching them."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Oh, wow. I'm sorry, I didn't know this was happening. I feel horrible."



Nate: "It's fine, dude. I advised you to spend time with Gwen, not go on crazy rescues with us."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "It's fine, dude. I advised you to spend time with Gwen, not go on crazy rescues with us."



David: "I still should've been there to help."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "Well, Angela kinda has a trident in her neck, but yeah, I guess everyone's okay. Chelsea and Trent are sleeping, Marcus is watching them."



Gwen: "She deserves it, kidnapping people. Who does she think she is?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "She deserves it, kidnapping people. Who does she think she is?"



Marcus: "The only heartless death here," he said, walking up to them. He held up his hands. "Look, no ropes." But there was heavy rope burn.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "She deserves it, kidnapping people. Who does she think she is?"



Nate: "Yeah, and before she kills them Marcus says that she does some weird creepy voodoo stuff on them."

Chelsea: she woke up and yawned "Anything happen while I was asleep?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, and before she kills them Marcus says that she does some weird creepy voodoo stuff on them."
> 
> Chelsea: she woke up and yawned "Anything happen while I was asleep?"



Trent: His eyes fluttered open. "Are you leaving me?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: His eyes fluttered open. "Are you leaving me?"



Chelsea: she kissed his cheek and smiled "Of course not."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed his cheek and smiled "Of course not."



Trent: "Okay." He closed his eyes again.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "The only heartless death here," he said, walking up to them. He held up his hands. "Look, no ropes." But there was heavy rope burn.





maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, and before she kills them Marcus says that she does some weird creepy voodoo stuff on them."
> 
> Chelsea: she woke up and yawned "Anything happen while I was asleep?"



Gwen: "That's horrible."

Kennedy: "She didn't do any on me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Okay." He closed his eyes again.



Chelsea: she wanted to know where Marcus went, but she wasn't going to leave Trent. She laid next to him and played with his hair



Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "That's horrible."
> 
> Kennedy: "She didn't do any on me."



Nate: "Well I guess she wasn't ready to kill you then."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "That's horrible."
> 
> Kennedy: "She didn't do any on me."



David: He grabbed Gwen's hand.

Marcus: "Because we got you out in time. I know what she's capable of, I've seen her do it."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she wanted to know where Marcus went, but she wasn't going to leave Trent. She laid next to him and played with his hair
> 
> Nate: "Well I guess she wasn't ready to kill you then."



Trent: He smiled. "Even when you're an old lady and you have an old husband will you still protect me and love me?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled. "Even when you're an old lady and you have an old husband will you still protect me and love me?"



Chelsea: "I'll always love you, silly." she laughed "Even when I'm old and gray."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I'll always love you, silly." she laughed "Even when I'm old and gray."



Trent: "Okay. I'll love you when I'm old too."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Okay. I'll love you when I'm old too."



Chelsea: she smiled at him again "How are you feeling?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled at him again "How are you feeling?"



Trent: "Better. I'm just really glad to be back with you."

Marcus: "Chels, Trent, 3 in 1 girl is back."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Better. I'm just really glad to be back with you."
> 
> Marcus: "Chels, Trent, 3 in 1 girl is back."



Chelsea: she kissed the top of his head and laughed hearing Marcus "You wanna go see her or just stay here?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed the top of his head and laughed hearing Marcus "You wanna go see her or just stay here?"



Trent: "Stay here."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Stay here."



Chelsea: she smiled again and snuggled up with him "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled again and snuggled up with him "Okay."



Trent: He kissed her nose. "That's what you get for giving me kisses all the time."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He kissed her nose. "That's what you get for giving me kisses all the time."



Chelsea: she giggled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she giggled



Trent: "Just be glad I didn't lick you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Just be glad I didn't lick you."



Chelsea: "Eww. Please don't lick me."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she wanted to know where Marcus went, but she wasn't going to leave Trent. She laid next to him and played with his hair
> 
> 
> 
> Nate: "Well I guess she wasn't ready to kill you then."





Doodle98 said:


> David: He grabbed Gwen's hand.
> 
> Marcus: "Because we got you out in time. I know what she's capable of, I've seen her do it."



Kennedy: "Hm."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Hm."



Nate: "So how'd she get you?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Eww. Please don't lick me."



Trent: He went to kiss her cheek, but at the last moment he stuck out his tongue and licked her cheek. He laughed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He went to kiss her cheek, but at the last moment he stuck out his tongue and licked her cheek. He laughed.



Chelsea: "Eww! You are so gross!" she laughed


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "So how'd she get you?"



Kennedy: "I woke up and she was there. Never really got a chance."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "I woke up and she was there. Never really got a chance."



Nate: "Sorry."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Sorry."



Kennedy: She shrugged.


----------



## maps823

Chelsea: she got out of the tent and went to get some leaves


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She shrugged.



Nate: "Do you know what got you here?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Eww! You are so gross!" she laughed



Trent: He blushed. "you don't taste good."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Do you know what got you here?"



Kennedy: "I'm not sure what you mean. If you're asking me if something's wrong with me, the doctors say I have multiple personality disorder, but the doctors are also bloody narrow-minded condescending incompetent fools and I don't really take what they say seriously, so I don't count that as something wrong with me."


----------



## Doodle98

David: He sat down and leaned against a tree, tilting his head back and letting out a long sigh. He ran his hands through his hair.

Maka: She slept.

Marcus: He felt guilty for letting all of this happen.


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she got out of the tent and went to get some leaves



ooc: ^



Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "I'm not sure what you mean. If you're asking me if something's wrong with me, the doctors say I have multiple personality disorder, but the doctors are also bloody narrow-minded condescending incompetent fools and I don't really take what they say seriously, so I don't count that as something wrong with me."



Nate: "Well, something happened to all of us, my dad beat me to a pulp..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed. "you don't taste good."



Chelsea: she laughed and brought back some leaves


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed and brought back some leaves



Trent: "Why do you have leaves?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Why do you have leaves?"



Chelsea: she grinned "I told you if you were ever mean to me I would chase you around with these."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she grinned "I told you if you were ever mean to me I would chase you around with these."



Trent: His eyes widened. "Oh no. Oh no no no no. I'm sorry. I never wanted to be mean to you." Tears filled his eyes.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> ooc: ^
> 
> 
> 
> Nate: "Well, something happened to all of us, my dad beat me to a pulp..."



Kennedy: She snorted. "Dads. Who needs them?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: His eyes widened. "Oh no. Oh no no no no. I'm sorry. I never wanted to be mean to you." Tears filled his eyes.



Chelsea: her smile faded she hadn't meant to make Trent cry, she was only joking. She sat down, pulled him into her lap and gave his cheek a lick and laughed "You don't taste very good either, kid." she took her shirt off and wiped his tears away


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She snorted. "Dads. Who needs them?"



OOC: Your characters just aren't too into dads the past few days, lol.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She snorted. "Dads. Who needs them?"



Nate: he smiled  at her "I like you, kid."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: her smile faded she hadn't meant to make Trent cry, she was only joking. She sat down, pulled him into her lap and gave his cheek a lick and laughed "You don't taste very good either, kid." she took her shirt off and wiped his tears away



Trent: "Well, I haven't had a bath in weeks. I'm sorry." He looked down and blushed. "You're not wearing your shirt."

OOC: Emotional Trent is always emotional.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Your characters just aren't too into dads the past few days, lol.



OOC: They aren't, are they? But then, Hope, Mike and Conrad all love their dads, and Raven has a love-hate relationship with hers, and Flynn and Blake both have normal loving families, and Gwen's parents are just dead, so I think everything balances out.



maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled  at her "I like you, kid."



Kennedy: She grinned. "Cool."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Well, I haven't had a bath in weeks. I'm sorry." He looked down and blushed. "You're not wearing your shirt."
> 
> OOC: Emotional Trent is always emotional.



Chelsea: she finished wiping away his tears "Maybe one of the guys will go take you to get a bath." 

OOC: he is emotional, but he's just so cute!


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she finished wiping away his tears "Maybe one of the guys will go take you to get a bath."
> 
> OOC: he is emotional, but he's just so cute!



Trent: He quickly shook his head. "What if they do bad things to me?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> OOC: They aren't, are they? But then, Hope, Mike and Conrad all love their dads, and Raven has a love-hate relationship with hers, and Flynn and Blake both have normal loving families, and Gwen's parents are just dead, so I think everything balances out.
> 
> 
> 
> Kennedy: She grinned. "Cool."



Nate: "Anyone want something to eat?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Anyone want something to eat?"



Mine: "Sure."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He quickly shook his head. "What if they do bad things to me?"



Chelsea: "Oh, Trent." she held him "They won't, I promise you they won't. I'll come with you." she kissed his head


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh, Trent." she held him "They won't, I promise you they won't. I'll come with you." she kissed his head



Trent: "O-Okay."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Mine: "Sure."



Nate: he got some apples and oranges and passed them out


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "O-Okay."



Chelsea: she kept holding him "We don't have to take anyone with us, just me and you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kept holding him "We don't have to take anyone with us, just me and you."



Trent: "Okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Okay."



Chelsea: "You wanna go now?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You wanna go now?"



Trent: He nodded. "yes, please."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he got some apples and oranges and passed them out



Mine: "Thanks."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nodded. "yes, please."



Chelsea: "Okay, let's go." she said putting on her shirt



Fairywings said:


> Mine: "Thanks."



Nate: "Gosh, I'm starving." he said biting into an apple


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, let's go." she said putting on her shirt
> 
> Nate: "Gosh, I'm starving." he said biting into an apple



Trent: He got up.

Marcus: "I'm not sure why, since you just ate half of a turkey."


----------



## Doodle98

David: He didn't take any food. He just sat slumped against the tree, in a position similar to the one Kennedy found him in. He let his mind wander to some pretty dark places again. Then one of his eyes shot open. He saw the campfire and a wicked grin came across his face. He started crawling towards it.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He got up.
> 
> Marcus: "I'm not sure why, since you just ate half of a turkey."



Chelsea: she took his hand and they started walking to the water 

Nate: he grinned


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she took his hand and they started walking to the water  Nate: he grinned



Trent: "Are you going to take a bath too?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Are you going to take a bath too?"



Chelsea: "I guess so."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I guess so."



Trent: "Okay." They reached the lake.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Okay." They reached the lake.



Chelsea: "I'll go sit over here, so you can take your bath." she said walking over to a tree


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He didn't take any food. He just sat slumped against the tree, in a position similar to the one Kennedy found him in. He let his mind wander to some pretty dark places again. Then one of his eyes shot open. He saw the campfire and a wicked grin came across his face. He started crawling towards it.



Nate: he noticed David crawl away "Where's he going?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I'll go sit over here, so you can take your bath." she said walking over to a tree



Trent: "No, stay with me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "No, stay with me."



Chelsea: "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay."



Trent: He started undressing.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He started undressing.



Chelsea: she took of her shirt and shorts, but left her under garments on, because she wasn't about to go skinny dipping with her little brother.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she took of her shirt and shorts, but left her under garments on, because she wasn't about to go skinny dipping with her little brother.



Trent: He didn't mind, so he undressed completely. He walked into the water.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He didn't mind, so he undressed completely. He walked into the water.



Chelsea: she walked into the water and splashed him


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:
			
		

> Nate: he noticed David crawl away "Where's he going?"



Ooc: ^


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she walked into the water and splashed him



Trent: He yelped. "It's cold!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he noticed David crawl away "Where's he going?"



David: He continued crawling to the fire, unaware that he was talking about him.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He yelped. "It's cold!"



Chelsea: she smiled



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He continued crawling to the fire, unaware that he was talking about him.



Nate: he noticed that David was crawling towards a fire, which he found slightly strange. He walked over to him "What are you doing?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled  Nate: he noticed that David was crawling towards a fire, which he found slightly strange. He walked over to him "What are you doing?"



Trent: "How do we get clean?"

David: "I want to touch it."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "How do we get clean?"
> 
> David: "I want to touch it."



Chelsea: "Maybe there's some soap in those backpacks over there." she swam over to the backpacks and found some soap "Bingo!"

Nate: "What? Touch the fire?!? Are you crazy?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Maybe there's some soap in those backpacks over there." she swam over to the backpacks and found some soap "Bingo!"  Nate: "What? Touch the fire?!? Are you crazy?"



Trent: He waited for her.

David: "Yes." He nodded.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He waited for her.
> 
> David: "Yes." He nodded.



Chelsea: "Here you go." she said tossing him a bar of soap on her way back

Nate: he didn't have much experience with crazy people,  so he sat on him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Here you go." she said tossing him a bar of soap on her way back  Nate: he didn't have much experience with crazy people,  so he sat on him



Trent: he caught it. He gently cleaned himself for the first time in so long.

David: "Urk!" He struggled to get out from under him, reaching for the flames.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: he caught it. He gently cleaned himself for the first time in so long.
> 
> David: "Urk!" He struggled to get out from under him, reaching for the flames.



Chelsea: she looked at Trent he probably hadn't had a bath in ages. She then cleansed herself

Nate: he really had no clue what to do, so he continued to sit on David "Gwen, you're boyfriend is going crazy over here." he called


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked at Trent he probably hadn't had a bath in ages. She then cleansed herself  Nate: he really had no clue what to do, so he continued to sit on David "Gwen, you're boyfriend is going crazy over here." he called



Trent: "Do I use this on my hair too?"

David: "Get off of me!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Do I use this on my hair too?"
> 
> David: "Get off of me!"



Chelsea: "I think there was some shampoo." she went over to the backpack again and got the shampoo "Would you like some bubble bath too?" she laughed

Nate: "Not a chance."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I think there was some shampoo." she went over to the backpack again and got the shampoo "Would you like some bubble bath too?" she laughed  Nate: "Not a chance."



Trent: "I don't know how to do this."

David: He whimpered. "Gwen! Gwen get him off of me!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I don't know how to do this."
> 
> David: He whimpered. "Gwen! Gwen get him off of me!"



Chelsea: "You don't know how to use shampoo?" 

Nate: he sighed and dragged him by his shirt back to Gwen


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You don't know how to use shampoo?"  Nate: he sighed and dragged him by his shirt back to Gwen



Trent: "I don't remember."

David: He squirmed and whimpered.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I don't remember."
> 
> David: He squirmed and whimpered.



Chelsea: "Okay, I'll show you." she squirted some shampoo onto his hair and then demonstrated how on her own head "Just be careful it doesn't get in your eyes."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, I'll show you." she squirted some shampoo onto his hair and then demonstrated how on her own head "Just be careful it doesn't get in your eyes."



Trent: "okay." He lathered shampoo in his hair. Some did drip into his eyes and he whimpered quietly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "okay." He lathered shampoo in his hair. Some did drip into his eyes and he whimpered quietly.



Chelsea: she noticed some of the shampoo had gone into his eyes. "Here let me help." She tilted his head back and got rid of all the shampoo and then gently splashed a little water on his face "Now blink your eyes alot so the shampoo will get out"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she noticed some of the shampoo had gone into his eyes. "Here let me help." She tilted his head back and got rid of all the shampoo and then gently splashed a little water on his face "Now blink your eyes alot so the shampoo will get out"



Trent: He blinked a lot. "Thank you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He blinked a lot. "Thank you."



Chelsea: she smiled "Just doin' my job."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Just doin' my job."



Trent: He hugged her.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He hugged her.



Chelsea: she hugged him back, but then felt a little awkward because they were both pretty much naked "Can we finish this after we put some clothes on?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she hugged him back, but then felt a little awkward because they were both pretty much naked "Can we finish this after we put some clothes on?"



Trent: "oh, yeah." He sighed. "I'm sorry, I don't really think about it, like, it's not a big deal, I guess, because of.. " he whimpered quietly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "oh, yeah." He sighed. "I'm sorry, I don't really think about it, like, it's not a big deal, I guess, because of.. " he whimpered quietly.



Chelsea: "Oh, Trent, sweetie." she hugged him again "It's okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh, Trent, sweetie." she hugged him again "It's okay."



Trent: "I don't want you to be uncomfortable." He pulled away and went underwater, rinsing away all the shampoo.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Have you seen the Kennedy set?


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I don't want you to be uncomfortable." He pulled away and went underwater, rinsing away all the shampoo.



Chelsea: she felt terrible for Trent. She went underwater to rinse her own hair and then came back up.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Have you seen the Kennedy set?



OOC: I'll go look now. 

David: He looked up at Gwen, gagging because the collar of his shirt was yanked up by Nate.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she felt terrible for Trent. She went underwater to rinse her own hair and then came back up.



Trent: "Want to get out now?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: I'll go look now.
> 
> David: He looked up at Gwen, gagging because the collar of his shirt was yanked up by Nate.



Nate: he looked at David "Sorry, dude, but I think gagging is better than having 3rd degree burns."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Want to get out now?"



Chelsea: she shivered "Yeah, the water is pretty cold."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I'll go look now.
> 
> David: He looked up at Gwen, gagging because the collar of his shirt was yanked up by Nate.



Gwen: "What have you done now?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she shivered "Yeah, the water is pretty cold."



Trent: He climbed out of the water and sat on the sand.

David: "I want to touch it!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "What have you done now?"



David: "I want to touch the fire!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He climbed out of the water and sat on the sand.
> 
> David: "I want to touch it!"



Chelsea: she dried off with a towel

Nate: "Yeah, you wanted to touch it, but I don't think you wanted your skin falling off."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she dried off with a towel  Nate: "Yeah, you wanted to touch it, but I don't think you wanted your skin falling off."



Trent: He wrapped a towel around himself.

David: He looked down at his burn scars on his hands and sighed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He wrapped a towel around himself.
> 
> David: He looked down at his burn scars on his hands and sighed.



Chelsea: she wrapped the towel around herself and then sat next to Trent, resting her head on his shoulder

Nate: he looked at David's hands "I take it you've done this before. "


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I want to touch the fire!"



Gwen: "You can't touch the fire. That would hurt you."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "You can't touch the fire. That would hurt you."



Nate: "That's why I sat on him."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she wrapped the towel around herself and then sat next to Trent, resting her head on his shoulder  Nate: he looked at David's hands "I take it you've done this before. "



Trent: He rested his head on hers.

David: "I may be a bit of a pyromaniac..." He looked up at Gwen. "It wouldn't hurt for long."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He rested his head on hers.
> 
> David: "I may be a bit of a pyromaniac..." He looked up at Gwen. "It wouldn't hurt for long."



Gwen: "That's not the point. Fire is not a toy or game." She glanced at Nate. "Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "That's not the point. Fire is not a toy or game." She glanced at Nate. "Thank you."



David: "B-but-"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He rested his head on hers.
> 
> David: "I may be a bit of a pyromaniac..." He looked up at Gwen. "It wouldn't hurt for long."



Chelsea: she smiled and rubbed his back


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled and rubbed his back



Trent: He dropped the towel so it was just around his waist and smiled. "Thank you."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "That's not the point. Fire is not a toy or game." She glanced at Nate. "Thank you."



Nate: "Welcome, just thought it'd be gross if he went to touch your face and then his skin fell off."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He dropped the towel so it was just around his waist and smiled. "Thank you."



Chelsea: "For what?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "For what?"



Trent: "Everything."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Everything."



Chelsea: she smiled and then licked his cheek "You taste a lot better now."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled and then licked his cheek "You taste a lot better now."



Trent: He blushed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed.



Chelsea: "I love you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I love you."



Trent: "I love you too." He pulled on his shorts and hugged her.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I love you too." He pulled on his shorts and hugged her.



Chelsea: "I love you more." she hugged him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I love you more." she hugged him



Trent: "I love you most." He climbed into her lap and curled up.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "B-but-"



Gwen: "There's nothing to but about."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I love you most." He climbed into her lap and curled up.



Chelsea: "Not possible." she said holding him in her lap


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "There's nothing to but about."



David: He nodded and lowered his head. "I'm sorry."

Trent: He smiled.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He nodded and lowered his head. "I'm sorry."
> 
> Trent: He smiled.



Chelsea: she smiled back at him "So, tell me more about yourself."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled back at him "So, tell me more about yourself."



Trent: "Um, my birthday is in November, I'm scared of spiders, and also I don't want to get married."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Um, my birthday is in November, I'm scared of spiders, and also I don't want to get married."



Chelsea: "Spiders aren't that scary well, except for tarantulas. Why don't you want to get married?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Spiders aren't that scary well, except for tarantulas. Why don't you want to get married?"



Trent: "Well, spider bites hurt." He sighed. "I don't want to marry a girl. It's not a big deal."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Well, spider bites hurt." He sighed. "I don't want to marry a girl. It's not a big deal."



Chelsea:  "Sorry, kiddo."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea:  "Sorry, kiddo."



Trent: "No, don't apologize. I don't tell a lot of people about that. The gang sort of figured it out, which just made my life miserable."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "No, don't apologize. I don't tell a lot of people about that. The gang sort of figured it out, which just made my life miserable."



Chelsea: she kissed his head


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed his head



Trent: "You don't think it's bad?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "You don't think it's bad?"



Chelsea: "I still love you more, squirt, nothing's going to change that." she hugged him


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He nodded and lowered his head. "I'm sorry."
> 
> Trent: He smiled.



Gwen: "Apology accepted."

OOC: I ended up making sets for Flynn and Blake too, though their's are lame.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I still love you more, squirt, nothing's going to change that." she hugged him



Trent: "Even though I don't like girls," he said quietly. "Wow. This is a first. Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Apology accepted."  OOC: I ended up making sets for Flynn and Blake too, though their's are lame.



OOC: They're cute.

David: "Please can't I touch it with just my pinkie finger?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Apology accepted."
> 
> OOC: I ended up making sets for Flynn and Blake too, though their's are lame.



Nate: he had a feeling they could start making out any moment now so he walked around, looking for some one to tell about the trident



Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Even though I don't like girls," he said quietly. "Wow. This is a first. Thank you."



Chelsea: "Trent, you didn't expect me to stop loving you, did you?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he had a feeling they could start making out any moment now so he walked around, looking for some one to tell about the trident  Chelsea: "Trent, you didn't expect me to stop loving you, did you?"



Trent: "Yeah, I kinda did."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Yeah, I kinda did."



Chelsea: she kissed his forehead "I promised I'd protect you, Trent and that I'd love you 'til I'm old and gray. You not liking girls doesn't change a thing."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed his forehead "I promised I'd protect you, Trent and that I'd love you 'til I'm old and gray. You not liking girls doesn't change a thing."



Trent: He hugged her. "Thank you."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: They're cute.
> 
> David: "Please can't I touch it with just my pinkie finger?"



Gwen: "No."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He hugged her. "Thank you."



Chelsea: she hugged him back


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "No."



David: He groaned. "Okay. Okay. I'm sorry. I'm not going to lose it again over some stupid fire."

Trent: "You're the best."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He groaned. "Okay. Okay. I'm sorry. I'm not going to lose it again over some stupid fire."
> 
> Trent: "You're the best."



Gwen: "Thank you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He groaned. "Okay. Okay. I'm sorry. I'm not going to lose it again over some stupid fire."
> 
> Trent: "You're the best."



Chelsea: she smiled "Yeah, I'm pretty great, aren't I?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Yeah, I'm pretty great, aren't I?"



Trent: He smiled. "Yeah."

David: "I think I'm gonna go back to the tent now..." he murmured.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled. "Yeah."
> 
> David: "I think I'm gonna go back to the tent now..." he murmured.



Chelsea: she smiled back "So, what else should I know about you?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled back "So, what else should I know about you?"



Trent: "Um... I think I had a pet frog. What about you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Um... I think I had a pet frog. What about you."



Chelsea: "Uh, well like I said I had Goldy, but I haven't had a pet since. I have a few friends and Ben is secretly in love with all of them, well actually it's not that big of a secret." she smiled "I stopped a robbery once and Ben tries to impress people saying that he helped me, but really he was eating ice cream in our apartment."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Uh, well like I said I had Goldy, but I haven't had a pet since. I have a few friends and Ben is secretly in love with all of them, well actually it's not that big of a secret." she smiled "I stopped a robbery once and Ben tries to impress people saying that he helped me, but really he was eating ice cream in our apartment."



Trent: He smiled. "Ben is funny."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled. "Ben is funny."



Chelsea: she smiled but it soon faded "Yeah," she sighed "I really miss him."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled but it soon faded "Yeah," she sighed "I really miss him."



Trent: "You'll see him soon enough. Don't be sad, Chelsea."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "You'll see him soon enough. Don't be sad, Chelsea."



Chelsea: "But what if we don't? He was mean to me, so I chased him around with butter and then I was stupid and didn't check the label of that granola bar and now I'm here. He probably feels horrible right now because the last thing he said to me was that I was fat." a few tears rolled down her cheeks


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "But what if we don't? He was mean to me, so I chased him around with butter and then I was stupid and didn't check the label of that granola bar and now I'm here. He probably feels horrible right now because the last thing he said to me was that I was fat." a few tears rolled down her cheeks



Trent: "No. Don't say that. We are going to get back and I'm going to meet Ben! We have to get back!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "No. Don't say that. We are going to get back and I'm going to meet Ben! We have to get back!"



Chelsea: she started to wipe away her tears, but then stopped and gave him a small smile "I think I could use your shirt right about now."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she started to wipe away her tears, but then stopped and gave him a small smile "I think I could use your shirt right about now."



Trent: He grabbed it and dried her tears. "I don't like seeing you cry."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He grabbed it and dried her tears. "I don't like seeing you cry."



Chelsea: she finished crying "Sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she finished crying "Sorry."



Trent: "It's okay." He licked her cheek.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "It's okay." He licked her cheek.



Chelsea: she smiled "When we get back don't lick Ben for a while because the minute I see him, I'm covering him in butter."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "When we get back don't lick Ben for a while because the minute I see him, I'm covering him in butter."



Trent: "Well at least he'll taste good then. And I only lick people I love."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Well at least he'll taste good then. And I only lick people I love."



Chelsea: she laughed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed



Trent: "Not that I won't love Ben or anything, but it'd be kinda weird, you know? Knowing my situation."

OOC: I actually had it planned out the whole time that he didn't like girls, I just wasn't sure how to say it without making it really weird.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled. "Yeah."
> 
> David: "I think I'm gonna go back to the tent now..." he murmured.



Gwen: "Okay. Think I'm going to spend some time with our new friend," she said, glancing to Kennedy for permission.

Kennedy: She nodded.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Not that I won't love Ben or anything, but it'd be kinda weird, you know? Knowing my situation."
> 
> OOC: I actually had it planned out the whole time that he didn't like girls, I just wasn't sure how to say it without making it really weird.



Chelsea: "You don't have to tell him if you don't want, but I know he'll still like you. And my mom, I could murder someone and she'd still be like 'Oh, Chelsea I just love you so much!'" she laughed

Ooc: I think it worked out well. It reminds me of this tv show I watch called Major Crimes. The teenager had to sell himself (to guys) just to survive because he was homeless and he calls the police because some one is trying to kill him so he has to go to court then Captain of the major crimes division like takes him in and adopts him. So when he goes to court the other lawyer defending the killer person brings up that he enjoyed doing what he did on the street and then later on we find out that he doesn't like girls and he's worried that people will think differently because of that...sorry that was just a lot on rambling but Trent's situation just reminds me of the show


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You don't have to tell him if you don't want, but I know he'll still like you. And my mom, I could murder someone and she'd still be like 'Oh, Chelsea I just love you so much!'" she laughed
> 
> Ooc: I think it worked out well. It reminds me of this tv show I watch called Major Crimes. The teenager had to sell himself (to guys) just to survive because he was homeless and he calls the police because some one is trying to kill him so he has to go to court then Captain of the major crimes division like takes him in and adopts him. So when he goes to court the other lawyer defending the killer person brings up that he enjoyed doing what he did on the street and then later on we find out that he doesn't like girls and he's worried that people will think differently because of that...sorry that was just a lot on rambling but Trent's situation just reminds me of the show



Trent: He smiled. "Okay."

OOC: Is it a good show?

David: "I'm sorry I went all cuckoo again. Have fun with Kennedy. I love you." He gave her a kiss and walked off.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled. "Okay."
> 
> OOC: Is it a good show?
> 
> David: "I'm sorry I went all cuckoo again. Have fun with Kennedy. I love you." He gave her a kiss and walked off.



Chelsea: she smiled "What do you wanna do now?"

OOC: Yeah its a police show it comes on TNT it's a spin off from The Closer I had never watched The Closer because I was younger when it came on and was scared of like dead bodies and stuff. Here's the link for it on Wikipedia --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Major_Crimes


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "What do you wanna do now?"
> 
> OOC: Yeah its a police show it comes on TNT it's a spin off from The Closer I had never watched The Closer because I was younger when it came on and was scared of like dead bodies and stuff. Here's the link for it on Wikipedia --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Major_Crimes



Trent: "I don't know. I'm just very happy right now. I'm glad you accept me. You know, one of the good things about having a brother thats g-" he didn't want to say it. "D-different, is that, like a sister, we can talk about cute boys, but unlike a sister I won't steal your clothes." He smiled.

Ooc: I shall check that out.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I don't know. I'm just very happy right now. I'm glad you accept me. You know, one of the good things about having a brother thats g-" he didn't want to say it. "D-different, is that, like a sister, we can talk about cute boys, but unlike a sister I won't steal your clothes." He smiled.
> 
> Ooc: I shall check that out.



Chelsea: she laughed "Well, I'm glad you won't steal my clothes." she was glad that he had told her 

ooc:


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed "Well, I'm glad you won't steal my clothes." she was glad that he had told her
> 
> ooc:



Trent: He hugged her again, tears filling his eyes. "Thank you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He hugged her again, tears filling his eyes. "Thank you."



Chelsea: she smiled "Your welcome. We may not share clothes but I think it's guaranteed that our shirts will always be wet." she laughed wiping away his tears with her shirt

ooc: I'm actually watching Major Crimes right now because my dad didn't watch it the other night lol


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Your welcome. We may not share clothes but I think it's guaranteed that our shirts will always be wet." she laughed wiping away his tears with her shirt
> 
> ooc: I'm actually watching Major Crimes right now because my dad didn't watch it the other night lol



Trent: Trent smiled up at her and nodded. "This is one reason the gang was so horrible to me. Once they figured it out they used it to taunt me. And trust me, they got creative. But if I wasn't g-g-g-I can say it. I can. If I wasn't g-gay, they probably would've killed me, so I lucked out I guess."

OOC: That's funny


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: Trent smiled up at her and nodded. "This is one reason the gang was so horrible to me. Once they figured it out they used it to taunt me. And trust me, they got creative. But if I wasn't g-g-g-I can say it. I can. If I wasn't g-gay, they probably would've killed me, so I lucked out I guess."
> 
> OOC: That's funny



Chelsea: "I'm sorry, kiddo, but you're okay now and you have me and every one else here to protect you." she held him and played with his hair


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I'm sorry, kiddo, but you're okay now and you have me and every one else here to protect you." she held him and played with his hair



Trent: He grinned. "Yeah. You really like playing with my hair. But that's okay, it feels nice." He closed his eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He grinned. "Yeah. You really like playing with my hair. But that's okay, it feels nice." He closed his eyes.



Chelsea: "Just be happy I'm playing with it and not slapping butter on it." she smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Just be happy I'm playing with it and not slapping butter on it." she smiled



Trent: "Oh I am." He laughed quietly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Oh I am." He laughed quietly.



Chelsea: she smiled "You still gonna dye it green?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "You still gonna dye it green?"



Trent: "If you want me to."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "If you want me to."



Chelsea: "I only want you to dye it if you want to dye it. Oh, and when we go back to camp you should thank Marcus for all he did to help find you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I only want you to dye it if you want to dye it. Oh, and when we go back to camp you should thank Marcus for all he did to help find you."



Trent: "I will. I'm sorry I left, I just went to check on the eggs. I didn't see Angela. And I don't blame you for my getting captured, trust me. I actually felt better seeing you came to save me. I don't want you to feel guilty."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I will. I'm sorry I left, I just went to check on the eggs. I didn't see Angela. And I don't blame you for my getting captured, trust me. I actually felt better seeing you came to save me. I don't want you to feel guilty."



Chelsea: "It's okay, how are the eggs? And how could I not come rescue you? You're my brother and I told you I would protect you. It was really sweet of Nate to come too, oh and guess what, he's going to go live with Marcus when we get out of here."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's okay, how are the eggs? And how could I not come rescue you? You're my brother and I told you I would protect you. It was really sweet of Nate to come too, oh and guess what, he's going to go live with Marcus when we get out of here."



Trent: "The eggs are okay. It was just nice to know that you did come save me. It was sweet of Nate to come. He's nice. Oh? That's cool."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "The eggs are okay. It was just nice to know that you did come save me. It was sweet of Nate to come. He's nice. Oh? That's cool."



Chelsea: "I'm glad the eggs are okay. You want to check on them later? Oh, and guess what else it turns out that girl Brittany is his best friend."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I'm glad the eggs are okay. You want to check on them later? Oh, and guess what else it turns out that girl Brittany is his best friend."



Trent: "Okay." He raised his eyes. "Brittany, huh? She scares me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Okay." He raised his eyes. "Brittany, huh? She scares me."



Chelsea: "Why's she scare you?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Why's she scare you?"



Trent: "I don't know. She just does."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I don't know. She just does."



Chelsea: "It scares me that she's with Ciel, I mean he's supposed to kill us all. I guess it's just him and Mei now though."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It scares me that she's with Ciel, I mean he's supposed to kill us all. I guess it's just him and Mei now though."



Trent: "Maybe Ciel is like Marcus."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Maybe Ciel is like Marcus."



Chelsea: "I hope so. I guess he's probably at least half way decent considering he's Marcus' brother-in-law. And Brittany must not be too bad either since she's Nate's best friend. Mei is kinda scary though."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I hope so. I guess he's probably at least half way decent considering he's Marcus' brother-in-law. And Brittany must not be too bad either since she's Nate's best friend. Mei is kinda scary though."



Trent: "Yeah."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Yeah."



Chelsea: she played with his hair some more


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she played with his hair some more



Trent: He rested his head on her chest. "Who do you think is the most handsome boy here? Besides me?" He grinned.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He rested his head on her chest. "Who do you think is the most handsome boy here? Besides me?" He grinned.



Chelsea: she smiled "Hm...maybe Flynn or Blake and they agree that it's stupid to fall in love after only knowing some one for a day."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Hm...maybe Flynn or Blake and they agree that it's stupid to fall in love after only knowing some one for a day."



Trent: "Well, I fell in love with you, just not in the same way that the others did." He smiled. "I think Blake is handsome too."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Well, I fell in love with you, just not in the same way that the others did." He smiled. "I think Blake is handsome too."



Chelsea: "Yeah." she smiled. It felt a little weird talking to her brother about boys, but she figured she'd get used to it


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah." she smiled. It felt a little weird talking to her brother about boys, but she figured she'd get used to it



Trent: "But everyone here is too old for me anyways. It's not like I want to date right now, I'm only 13, but I still know that I'm different from everybody else. I've really never thought of girls as anything other than friends, and I was friends with this one boy for a long time, and one day he just looked so different to me. It was weird."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "But everyone here is too old for me anyways. It's not like I want to date right now, I'm only 13, but I still know that I'm different from everybody else. I've really never thought of girls as anything other than friends, and I was friends with this one boy for a long time, and one day he just looked so different to me. It was weird."



Chelsea: "Wow. So, are you just now 13 or almost 14? Marcus thinks you're 10."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Wow. So, are you just now 13 or almost 14? Marcus thinks you're 10."



Trent: "Just turned. Birthdays in November. He does? Is it because I'm so small?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Just turned. Birthdays in November. He does? Is it because I'm so small?"



Chelsea: "Ben's 13 and 3/4. Yeah, it's probably because your so small, I honestly didn't think you were 13 either."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Ben's 13 and 3/4. Yeah, it's probably because your so small, I honestly didn't think you were 13 either."



Trent: He blushed. "It's embarrassing being this small and weak."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed. "It's embarrassing being this small and weak."



Chelsea: "You aren't weak. You're only a kid any ways, it's not like anyone expects you to bench press cars or something." she smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You aren't weak. You're only a kid any ways, it's not like anyone expects you to bench press cars or something." she smiled



Trent: He blushed heavier and lowered his head. "I am weak. If I wasn't I would've tried to escape the gang a long time before I did. I just let them do whatever they wanted to me..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed heavier and lowered his head. "I am weak. If I wasn't I would've tried to escape the gang a long time before I did. I just let them do whatever they wanted to me..."



Chelsea: "Trent, if you really were weak you wouldn't have survived half as long as you did." she lifted his chin up so she was looking in his eyes "Like I've said before, you're a really tough kid." she smiled and kissed his nose


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Trent, if you really were weak you wouldn't have survived half as long as you did." she lifted his chin up so she was looking in his eyes "Like I've said before, you're a really tough kid." she smiled and kissed his nose



Trent: He smiled. "Thanks, Chels."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled. "Thanks, Chels."



Chelsea: she smiled "No need to thank me, it's the truth."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "No need to thank me, it's the truth."



Trent: "Okay. Want to go back to camp?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Okay. Want to go back to camp?"



Chelsea: "Yeah. Can we check on the eggs first though?" she asked putting on her clothes


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah. Can we check on the eggs first though?" she asked putting on her clothes



Trent: "Of course we can. C-could you carry me?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Of course we can. C-could you carry me?"



Chelsea: she smiled "Hop on."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Hop on."



Trent: he climbed onto her back. "Okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: he climbed onto her back. "Okay."



Chelsea: "Uh, do you remember where it is?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Uh, do you remember where it is?"



Trent: "Yeah. Wait, the eggs, or camp?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Yeah. Wait, the eggs, or camp?"



Chelsea: "The eggs."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "The eggs."



Trent: "Yeah. Keep walking and I'll show you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Yeah. Keep walking and I'll show you."



Chelsea: "Okay." she smiled and started walking


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay." she smiled and started walking



Trent: He directed her and they eventually ended up at the nest. He climbed up the tree and gasped. "Chelsea! They're hatching! Quick! Climb up!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He directed her and they eventually ended up at the nest. He climbed up the tree and gasped. "Chelsea! They're hatching! Quick! Climb up!"



Chelsea: she climbed up and smiled watching them hatch "Hi, little birdy." she giggled petting one of them on the head


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she climbed up and smiled watching them hatch "Hi, little birdy." she giggled petting one of them on the head



Trent: Tears filled his eyes and he gently touched a bird. "They're beautiful."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: Tears filled his eyes and he gently touched a bird. "They're beautiful."



Chelsea: her eyes got a little misty too and smiled "They are."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: her eyes got a little misty too and smiled "They are."



Trent: "They look so vulnerable."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "They look so vulnerable."



Chelsea: "They'll be okay and so will we." she sighed "I'd like to stay but we should probably go soon, we don't want the mom to be scared of us."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "They'll be okay and so will we." she sighed "I'd like to stay but we should probably go soon, we don't want the mom to be scared of us."



Trent: "Yeah." He blew kisses to each of the baby birds.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Yeah." He blew kisses to each of the baby birds.



Chelsea: she smiled as he blew kisses to the birds "Maybe we could bring worms to them sometime."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled as he blew kisses to the birds "Maybe we could bring worms to them sometime."



Trent: "That sounds nice." He smiled and jumped down from the tree.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "That sounds nice." He smiled and jumped down from the tree.



Chelsea: she looked back at the birds then jumped down herself "Want a piggy back ride again?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked back at the birds then jumped down herself "Want a piggy back ride again?"



Trent: He nodded and smiled. "You're sure I'm not too heavy?" he asked as he climbed on. "I want to tell Nate and Marcus that I'm-" he was still having troubles saying the word, "that I like boys, but nobody else, okay? I don't want them to think of me differently," he whispered into Chelsea's ear. "Do you think of me differently now?"


----------



## maps823

Ooc: this is making me really mad I can see that you posted something but I can't actually see it when I click on the thread :/ I'm telling you the app has something against me


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nodded and smiled. "You're sure I'm not too heavy?" he asked as he climbed on. "I want to tell Nate and Marcus that I'm-" he was still having troubles saying the word, "that I like boys, but nobody else, okay? I don't want them to think of me differently," he whispered into Chelsea's ear. "Do you think of me differently now?"



OOC: Here it is, darling. Yeah, the app can be stupid. Sometimes I give up and switch to the computer.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He nodded and smiled. "You're sure I'm not too heavy?" he asked as he climbed on. "I want to tell Nate and Marcus that I'm-" he was still having troubles saying the word, "that I like boys, but nobody else, okay? I don't want them to think of me differently," he whispered into Chelsea's ear. "Do you think of me differently now?"



Ooc: oh yay! I guess posting that made the app like me again or something 

Chelsea: "Trust me, Ben is twice as heavy as you are and I still carry him. I don't think anyone will think of you differently, I mean you're still the same kid you were two minutes ago. And I don't think of you differently, it's just going to take a little getting used to talking to you about cute boys instead of you and Ben talking about girls, but I don't think of you differently. I still love you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Here it is, darling. Yeah, the app can be stupid. Sometimes I give up and switch to the computer.



Ooc:  thank you. You're so sweet. I think after I posted that the app didn't like me it decided to prove me wrong. I guess I should complain more lol


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ooc: oh yay! I guess posting that made the app like me again or something   Chelsea: "Trust me, Ben is twice as heavy as you are and I still carry him. I don't think anyone will think of you differently, I mean you're still the same kid you were two minutes ago. And I don't think of you differently, it's just going to take a little getting used to talking to you about cute boys instead of you and Ben talking about girls, but I don't think of you differently. I still love you."



Trent: He smiled and nuzzled into her hair. "Okay, good. I love you too."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ooc:  thank you. You're so sweet. I think after I posted that the app didn't like me it decided to prove me wrong. I guess I should complain more lol



OOC: Oh you have no idea how much I complain.  If you look at my gigantic post count, half of that will be me asking why the dis is Glitching out on me. XD and you're welcome.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He smiled and nuzzled into her hair. "Okay, good. I love you too."



Chelsea: she smiled "I seriously think that you're going to suffocate in my hair one day if you keep doing that," she laughed "but as long as you don't you can live in my hair for all I care." she walked back to camp


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "I seriously think that you're going to suffocate in my hair one day if you keep doing that," she laughed "but as long as you don't you can live in my hair for all I care." she walked back to camp



Trent: He giggled. "It just feels nice. I might have to take you up on that offer." They approached Nate and Marcus.

Marcus: "Hey, guys, what's up?"

Trent: His hands tightened around the fabric of Chelsea's shirt.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He giggled. "It just feels nice. I might have to take you up on that offer." They approached Nate and Marcus.
> 
> Marcus: "Hey, guys, what's up?"
> 
> Trent: His hands tightened around the fabric of Chelsea's shirt.



Chelsea: "It's okay, kiddo." she whispered into his ear 

Nate: "Hey."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's okay, kiddo." she whispered into his ear  Nate: "Hey."



Trent: "I-I-" he whimpered quietly and buried his face back in Chelsea's hair.

Marcus: "What's wrong, Trent? Looks like you've seen a ghost. We're not going to hurt you, we're your friends."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I-I-" he whimpered quietly and buried his face back in Chelsea's hair.
> 
> Marcus: "What's wrong, Trent? Looks like you've seen a ghost. We're not going to hurt you, we're your friends."



Nate: "Someone hit the bucket?" he gasped "Oh no, please don't tell me someone threw someone into the bucket." 

Chelsea: she smiled "There's no bucket involved, Nate, Trent just wanted to tell y'all something." she said sitting down and placing Trent in her lap


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Someone hit the bucket?" he gasped "Oh no, please don't tell me someone threw someone into the bucket."  Chelsea: she smiled "There's no bucket involved, Nate, Trent just wanted to tell y'all something." she said sitting down and placing Trent in her lap



Marcus: "What is it?"

Trent: "I-I-I am-" he turned away and hugged Chelsea, too scared to say it. "You tell them."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "What is it?"
> 
> Trent: "I-I-I am-" he turned away and hugged Chelsea, too scared to say it. "You tell them."



Chelsea: "You sure?" she asked hugging him

Nate: "Good gravy, kid if no one died what's the big news? I'm on the edge of my," he looked down and realized he wasn't exactly on a seat "I'm on the edge of this two foot square of dirt."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You sure?" she asked hugging him  Nate: "Good gravy, kid if no one died what's the big news? I'm on the edge of my," he looked down and realized he wasn't exactly on a seat "I'm on the edge of this two foot square of dirt."



Trent: "Yeah. I can't say it."

Marcus: He raised his eyebrows. "Trent, whatever it is, we're not going to be mad or anything, I promise."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Yeah. I can't say it."
> 
> Marcus: He raised his eyebrows. "Trent, whatever it is, we're not going to be mad or anything, I promise."



Chelsea: "Okay, he doesn't like girls." 

Nate: "That's it? That's what's got the kid trembling in his boots?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, he doesn't like girls."
> 
> Nate: "That's it? That's what's got the kid trembling in his boots?"



Marcus: "Trent, being gay is nothing to be ashamed of-"

Trent: "don't say it!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Trent, being gay is nothing to be ashamed of-"
> 
> Trent: "don't say it!"



Chelsea: she hugged him "It's okay, Trent." 

Nate: "So, seriously? That was the big news? Gosh, honestly kid, I couldn't care less."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she hugged him "It's okay, Trent."
> 
> Nate: "So, seriously? That was the big news? Gosh, honestly kid, I couldn't care less."



Trent: "You're not going to beat me up?" He relaxed slightly. "Wow."

Marcus: "Ohhhh." He understood what was happening. He was bullied, plus that gang must've made his life miserable.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "You're not going to beat me up?" He relaxed slightly. "Wow."
> 
> Marcus: "Ohhhh." He understood what was happening. He was bullied, plus that gang must've made his life miserable.



Nate: "I'm not beating anyone up! All my dad did this past two years was beat me up."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I'm not beating anyone up! All my dad did this past two years was beat me up."



Trent: "Th-thank you." He started to cry.

Marcus: He looked at Nate, giving him a look that told him to be gentle.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Th-thank you." He started to cry.
> 
> Marcus: He looked at Nate, giving him a look that told him to be gentle.



Chelsea: she smiled at Trent "Nate, you have an extra shirt?" 

Nate: he handed her a shirt 

Chelsea: "Thanks." she then wiped away his tears


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled at Trent "Nate, you have an extra shirt?"
> 
> Nate: he handed her a shirt
> 
> Chelsea: "Thanks." she then wiped away his tears



Trent: He looked up at Chelsea. "I can't believe you don't hate me for being different."

Marcus: "Why would we hate you?"

Trent: "Well, my parents punished me when i told them, and I don't think they cared when I got kidnapped. And people bullied me, that's why I don't talk about it."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Dang, they're just going through shirts like a dragon burns through trees


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Dang, they're just going through shirts like a dragon burns through trees



OOC: I know, XD I don't understand it, the water should just dry.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I know, XD I don't understand it, the water should just dry.



OOC: The problem I'm having are where are all these shirts coming from. It's not like they were left here with a bottomless laundry bag.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: The problem I'm having are where are all these shirts coming from. It's not like they were left here with a bottomless laundry bag.



OOC: I think they're just the same shirts, but they're drying. Say, everyone has two shirts to use the entire time they're here. This is making me laugh. Also, Perry, have we ever had a gay character before (other than Albus Dumbledore himself) on the dis? I don't think we have.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I think they're just the same shirts, but they're drying. Say, everyone has two shirts to use the entire time they're here. This is making me laugh. Also, Perry, have we ever had a gay character before (other than Albus Dumbledore himself) on the dis? I don't think we have.



OOC: Nope, not even in my days. You made history. We've generally avoided controversial topics. I don't think it was even until HPRP Revival that we even had a real relationship, but that was really only a title as far as Crystal and Jack went (I tend to try to forget they were a couple anyway) but Tom and Fiona were cute.


----------



## Doodle98

David: He sat in his tent, his mind drifting back to things. Whenever he was alone he'd get like this, which was one of the reasons no one ever talked to him in jail. He always just sat there, whimpering quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Nope, not even in my days. You made history. We've generally avoided controversial topics. I don't think it was even until HPRP Revival that we even had a real relationship, but that was really only a title as far as Crystal and Jack went (I tend to try to forget they were a couple anyway) but Tom and Fiona were cute.



OOC: Sweet. I am proud to say I'm the first. I very much support gay rights, many of my friends are bi and two of my best friends (both girls) are dating each other. I wish it wouldn't even be controversial, but I know that's not going change, religious reasons and such. But hey, if everyone here is cool with it, we're good.  plus, we have covered many other controversial topics.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He looked up at Chelsea. "I can't believe you don't hate me for being different."
> 
> Marcus: "Why would we hate you?"
> 
> Trent: "Well, my parents punished me when i told them, and I don't think they cared when I got kidnapped. And people bullied me, that's why I don't talk about it."



Chelsea: she hugged him again "Trent, I could never hate you. I love you." 

Nate: "That was pretty stupid of your parents. You're a great kid." 

Chelsea: "You could come live with me if you want, Trent."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Sweet. I am proud to say I'm the first. I very much support gay rights, many of my friends are bi and two of my best friends (both girls) are dating each other. I wish it wouldn't even be controversial, but I know that's not going change, religious reasons and such. But hey, if everyone here is cool with it, we're good.  plus, we have covered many other controversial topics.



OOC: I understand and very nice. Just be careful is all I'm saying.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I understand and very nice. Just be careful is all I'm saying.



OOC: I will be very careful, don't you worry.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she hugged him again "Trent, I could never hate you. I love you."
> 
> Nate: "That was pretty stupid of your parents. You're a great kid."
> 
> Chelsea: "You could come live with me if you want, Trent."



Trent: He smiled. "Yes, please," he said to Chelsea.

Marcus: "Buddy, I promise. We'll protect you no matter what." He opened his arms.

Trent: "Thank you." He hugged Marcus. This felt nice, safe. Like the times with the gang that he actually felt safe with them, when he'd curl up in one of their laps and hug them, and they'd pet his hair and rub his back. He shuddered. No. He wasn't safe with them. But he was safe with Marcus. He'd be okay here. He let himself relax and smiled.

Marcus: He watched him, wondering what he was thinking about.


----------



## Doodle98

David: He crawled out of the tent and sat in front of the fire, trying to force himself not to touch it.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Dang, they're just going through shirts like a dragon burns through trees





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: The problem I'm having are where are all these shirts coming from. It's not like they were left here with a bottomless laundry bag.



Ooc: lol



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Sweet. I am proud to say I'm the first. I very much support gay rights, many of my friends are bi and two of my best friends (both girls) are dating each other. I wish it wouldn't even be controversial, but I know that's not going change, religious reasons and such. But hey, if everyone here is cool with it, we're good.  plus, we have covered many other controversial topics.



Ooc: yeah, I'm okay with it. My family is Catholic and our next door neighbors are gay but we're really good friends with them. And honestly you I would never have known they were gay until my parents told me.



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He smiled. "Yes, please," he said to Chelsea.
> 
> Marcus: "Buddy, I promise. We'll protect you no matter what." He opened his arms.
> 
> Trent: "Thank you." He hugged Marcus. This felt nice, safe. Like the times with the gang that he actually felt safe with them, when he'd curl up in one of their laps and hug them, and they'd pet his hair and rub his back. He shuddered. No. He wasn't safe with them. But he was safe with Marcus. He'd be okay here. He let himself relax and smiled.
> 
> Marcus: He watched him, wondering what he was thinking about.



Chelsea: she smiled at Trent and then looked at Nate "My mom wouldn't mind if you stayed either." 

Nate: "Wow, thanks! The past two years my dad didn't even want me and now you and Marcus and I know Britt too, are inviting me to stay with you.. Your mom sounds really cool." 

Chelsea: "Yeah she's amazing. Like I told Trent, I coulf murder someone and she'd still welcome me back with open arms." 

Nate: he smiled "Okay, just don't kill anyone to prove your point."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ooc: lol  Ooc: yeah, I'm okay with it. My family is Catholic and our next door neighbors are gay but we're really good friends with them. And honestly you I would never have known they were gay until my parents told me.  Chelsea: she smiled at Trent and then looked at Nate "My mom wouldn't mind if you stayed either."  Nate: "Wow, thanks! The past two years my dad didn't even want me and now you and Marcus and I know Britt too, are inviting me to stay with you.. Your mom sounds really cool."  Chelsea: "Yeah she's amazing. Like I told Trent, I coulf murder someone and she'd still welcome me back with open arms."  Nate: he smiled "Okay, just don't kill anyone to prove your point."



Marcus: "That's sweet. Wherever you want to go, Nate, is fine with me."

Trent: His eyes grew heavy. "Thank you," he murmured. "All of you." He fell asleep.

Marcus: "You're welcome, buddy." He held him gently as he fell asleep. "Wow," he murmured.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "That's sweet. Wherever you want to go, Nate, is fine with me."
> 
> Trent: His eyes grew heavy. "Thank you," he murmured. "All of you." He fell asleep.
> 
> Marcus: "You're welcome, buddy." He held him gently as he fell asleep. "Wow," he murmured.



Nate: "I'll probably just go from place to place until I get a job to buy my own." 

Chelsea: she watched Trent fall asleep she sighed "Wow, is right."

Ooc: my phone only has 10% so I'll get back on when we get home


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I'll probably just go from place to place until I get a job to buy my own."  Chelsea: she watched Trent fall asleep she sighed "Wow, is right."  Ooc: my phone only has 10% so I'll get back on when we get home



OOC: Okay.   

Marcus: "He actually really surprised me. How'd you react when he told you, Chels?" He gently stroked Trent's hair and smiled when the boy smiled.

Trent: He shuddered happily and clutched onto Marcus's shirt.


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: I drew Trent and it was all cute, but then I tried to fix the eyes and now he looks like a raccoon. http://instagram.com/p/rIUX_-Knpf/


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay.
> 
> Marcus: "He actually really surprised me. How'd you react when he told you, Chels?" He gently stroked Trent's hair and smiled when the boy smiled.
> 
> Trent: He shuddered happily and clutched onto Marcus's shirt.



Chelsea: "He surprised me too. I still love him. He told me that he's only ever seen girls as friends and one day his guy friend just looked different to him. And then I told hin who I thought was cute here and he agreed with me, it was just a little weird, y'know? I mean its different that he's going to be talking to me about boys instead of talking to Ben about girls. I mean how would you react if Ciel told you one day your best guy friend was good looking or Brittany told you your girlfriend was pretty? But I'll get used to it, I guess. Oh and also he's only telling you two right now, so no one else finds out, got it?"

Nate: "Don't have a girlfriend, but yeah I guess it'd take me a bit to get used to it too."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "He surprised me too. I still love him. He told me that he's only ever seen girls as friends and one day his guy friend just looked different to him. And then I told hin who I thought was cute here and he agreed with me, it was just a little weird, y'know? I mean its different that he's going to be talking to me about boys instead of talking to Ben about girls. I mean how would you react if Ciel told you one day your best guy friend was good looking or Brittany told you your girlfriend was pretty? But I'll get used to it, I guess. Oh and also he's only telling you two right now, so no one else finds out, got it?"  Nate: "Don't have a girlfriend, but yeah I guess it'd take me a bit to get used to it too."



Marcus: "That would be weird. I won't tell anyone. You want to take him?" he asked Chelsea, shifting Trent in his arms. "What would happen if he started to like Ben?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "That would be weird. I won't tell anyone. You want to take him?" he asked Chelsea, shifting Trent in his arms. "What would happen if he started to like Ben?"



Chelsea: "Sure." she took Trent from his arms "Oh gosh, Ben is a really likable person he always flirts with my girl friends and they all love him like he's their brother, too. What if that did happen? What would I do?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Sure." she took Trent from his arms "Oh gosh, Ben is a really likable person he always flirts with my girl friends and they all love him like he their brother, too. What if that did happen? What would I do?"



Marcus: "Well, Ben wouldn't like him back, and he'd be rejected, so you'd just have to wait, I guess, and be there to comfort him. I don't know other than that."

Trent: He clutched onto Chelsea's arm


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He crawled out of the tent and sat in front of the fire, trying to force himself not to touch it.





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Well, Ben wouldn't like him back, and he'd be rejected, so you'd just have to wait, I guess, and be there to comfort him. I don't know other than that."
> 
> Trent: He clutched onto Chelsea's arm



Chelsea: she sighed and looked down at Trent

Nate: "I don't need to sit on you again, do I?" he called over to David who was sitting in front of the fire


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed and looked down at Trent  Nate: "I don't need to sit on you again, do I?" he called over to David who was sitting in front of the fire



Marcus: "He looks so innocent."

Trent: He started whimpering.

David: "I'm fine, Nate. I'm not gonna touch it."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "He looks so innocent."
> 
> Trent: He started whimpering.
> 
> David: "I'm fine, Nate. I'm not gonna touch it."



Chelsea: "It's okay." she said brushing his hair and then looked at Marcus "Yeah and I checked he just turned 13, so he's not 10 like you thought."

Nate: "Okay, but if I do try not to squirm around to much. I mean I don't think my butt's big enough to hold you down for to long." he laughed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's okay." she said brushing his hair and then looked at Marcus "Yeah and I checked he just turned 13, so he's not 10 like you thought."  Nate: "Okay, but if I do try not to squirm around to much. I mean I don't think my butt's big enough to hold you down for to long." he laughed



Marcus: "Okay. Oh, he's waking up."

Trent: He opened his eyes. "Sorry I sleep like this. I just rest whenever I can, and never for long."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's okay." she said brushing his hair and then looked at Marcus "Yeah and I checked he just turned 13, so he's not 10 like you thought."  Nate: "Okay, but if I do try not to squirm around to much. I mean I don't think my butt's big enough to hold you down for to long." he laughed



David: He snorted.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Okay. Oh, he's waking up."
> 
> Trent: He opened his eyes. "Sorry I sleep like this. I just rest whenever I can, and never for long."



Chelsea: "It's okay. Oh, and I forgot to tell you, the eggs that Trent was looking at when Angela took him hatched just a bit ago. We watched them hatch it was really cool. Maybe you could come see them with us some time, Marcus."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He snorted.



Nate: "So, did my advice help?"

ooc: he doesn't know they are engaged yet


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's okay. Oh, and I forgot to tell you, the eggs that Trent was looking at when Angela took him hatched just a bit ago. We watched them hatch it was really cool. Maybe you could come see them with us some time, Marcus."



Marcus: "Cool. So Trent, you haven't told us all that much about you liking boys. Care to educate us? I'm sorry if I'm being forward, I'm just curious."

Trent: He blushed. "O-okay." He looked at all of them. "What do you want to know?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Cool. So Trent, you haven't told us all that much about you liking boys. Care to educate us? I'm sorry if I'm being forward, I'm just curious."
> 
> Trent: He blushed. "O-okay." He looked at all of them. "What do you want to know?"



Chelsea: "Don't look at me he asked the question." she said looking at Marcus


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "So, did my advice help?"  ooc: he doesn't know they are engaged yet



David: "Yeah. Thanks." He smiled. "She said she might have my kid after we're married, even though I'm gonna be dead."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Yeah. Thanks." He smiled. "She said she might have my kid after we're married, even though I'm gonna be dead."



Nate: "Married? Wait a minute, what happened while I was stabbing people with tridents?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Don't look at me he asked the question." she said looking at Marcus



Trent: "Don't you want to know anything though?"

Marcus: "How old were you when you figured it out?"

Trent: "Nine years old."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Married? Wait a minute, what happened while I was stabbing people with tridents?"



David: "We've been engaged for a while." He smiled.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Don't you want to know anything though?"
> 
> Marcus: "How old were you when you figured it out?"
> 
> Trent: "Nine years old."



Chelsea: "When did you tell your parents?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "We've been engaged for a while." He smiled.



Nate: his mouth fell open "Gosh, when you took that advice you went big or you went home."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "When did you tell your parents?"



Trent: "A week after I figured it out."

David: He laughed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "A week after I figured it out."
> 
> David: He laughed.



Chelsea: "I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but how did you get kidnapped?"

Nate: he smiled "So will yours truly be your best man?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but how did you get kidnapped?"  Nate: he smiled "So will yours truly be your best man?"



Trent: "I honesty don't remember. I think I was just shoved into a van."

David: "Sure, man."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I honesty don't remember. I think I was just shoved into a van."
> 
> David: "Sure, man."



Chelsea: "Wow. And how long were you with them? When did they figure it out?"

Nate: he was silent for a minute or two "Okay, I think I got my speech down. Wanna hear it?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Wow. And how long were you with them? When did they figure it out?"  Nate: he was silent for a minute or two "Okay, I think I got my speech down. Wanna hear it?"



Trent: "A long time. They found out the first couple of weeks. I don't want to say how. But anyways, a long time. I eventually got to sleep in one of their beds with them, they'd actually fight over me, and they had pet names for me. It was weird. Sometimes they were so horrible, beating me and teasing me and..." He shuddered," but sometimes, they were so nice to me. I don't understand it."

Marcus: He frowned.

David: He grinned. "Sure."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "A long time. They found out the first couple of weeks. I don't want to say how."
> 
> David: He grinned. "Sure."



Chelsea: "Oh, okay."

Nate: "Here goes nothin'. Oh and keep in mind I just made it up, I'm open to suggestions." he grinned and cleared his throat. "Ladies and gentlemen, I am the best man of this wedding. And I know what you're thinking, 'how did such an extremely handsome, intelligent young man come to know young David?' So I'll tell you it all started some time ago...I was walking around in this place called Chemical Alley and I stumble upon a very depressed David. And let me tell you folks he was a mess, he was crying and his mascara was running. It was not a pretty sight. So I was like 'Dude, pull yourself together.' and he was pouring tears like a waterfall and said 'I'm just so in love with Gwen.' and then I said 'Quit pouting and go make out with her.' he then insist he wasn't pouting but left anyways. The second time I saw him this girl told us people were coming to kill us, and I'll admit it even though he won't I could see him pouting once again. I went along my merry way, stabbed some one with a trident, y'know the usual. When I get back he's going crazy over this fire so I sit on him and let me tell you folks, it wasn't easy he was wiggling around, ALOT. And then BAM! he drops the bomb on me and he's like 'I'm marry Gwen and then I'm going to get her pregnant' and then I think a few flies flew in because my mouth was hanging open so long. Then he practically begged me to be his best man. And then I'll smile and chug a bottle of champagne..." he smiled 

ooc: gosh that took like forever to write! I've never written a best man speech lol


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "A long time. They found out the first couple of weeks. I don't want to say how. But anyways, a long time. I eventually got to sleep in one of their beds with them, they'd actually fight over me, and they had pet names for me. It was weird. Sometimes they were so horrible, beating me and teasing me and..." He shuddered," but sometimes, they were so nice to me. I don't understand it."
> 
> Marcus: He frowned.
> 
> David: He grinned. "Sure."



Chelsea: "Oh Trent, sweetie. I'm so sorry." she hugged him tight and tears started to brim her eyes


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh Trent, sweetie. I'm so sorry." she hugged him tight and tears started to brim her eyes



Trent: "Chelsea, please don't cry over me. I'm fine now. Sure, they shot me in the gut, but it's all worth it because I got to meet you guys." He smiled and gently wiped her tears away with his thumb. "Do you have any more questions?"

Marcus: "Ever had a boyfriend?"

Trent: "Yeah I did for like two days, it turned out to be a dare though. But whatever."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Chelsea, please don't cry over me. I'm fine now. Sure, they shot me in the gut, but it's all worth it because I got to meet you guys." He smiled and gently wiped her tears away with his thumb. "Do you have any more questions?"
> 
> Marcus: "Ever had a boyfriend?"
> 
> Trent: "Yeah I did for like two days, it turned out to be a dare though. But whatever."



Chelsea: she continued to hug him, she was never going to let him go


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she continued to hug him, she was never going to let him go



Trent: He smiled at Chelsea. "I'm okay, really."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled at Chelsea. "I'm okay, really."



Chelsea: she kissed him on the head "I love you, kiddo."

ooc: did you read the speech?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh, okay."  Nate: "Here goes nothin'. Oh and keep in mind I just made it up, I'm open to suggestions." he grinned and cleared his throat. "Ladies and gentlemen, I am the best man of this wedding. And I know what you're thinking, 'how did such an extremely handsome, intelligent young man come to know young David?' So I'll tell you it all started some time ago...I was walking around in this place called Chemical Alley and I stumble upon a very depressed David. And let me tell you folks he was a mess, he was crying and his mascara was running. It was not a pretty sight. So I was like 'Dude, pull yourself together.' and he was pouring tears like a waterfall and said 'I'm just so in love with Gwen.' and then I said 'Quit pouting and go make out with her.' he then insist he wasn't pouting but left anyways. The second time I saw him this girl told us people were coming to kill us, and I'll admit it even though he won't I could see him pouting once again. I went along my merry way, stabbed some one with a trident, y'know the usual. When I get back he's going crazy over this fire so I sit on him and let me tell you folks, it wasn't easy he was wiggling around, ALOT. And then BAM! he drops the bomb on me and he's like 'I'm marry Gwen and then I'm going to get her pregnant' and then I think a few flies flew in because my mouth was hanging open so long. Then he practically begged me to be his best man. And then I'll smile and chug a bottle of champagne..." he smiled  ooc: gosh that took like forever to write! I've never written a best man speech lol



David: He smirked. "1: I'm like two years older than you. 2: I'm wasn't pouting. 3: I don't... Well, I don't normally wear mascara."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed him on the head "I love you, kiddo."  ooc: did you read the speech?



OOC: It was funny.

Trent: "I love you too, Chelsea." He licked her cheek and giggled.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He smirked. "1: I'm like two years older than you. 2: I'm wasn't pouting. 3: I don't... Well, I don't normally wear mascara."



Nate: he stood up and took a bow and then sat back down "Okay, 1: that is totally an insult, I mean really, dude, I'm 24. 2: yes, yes you were 3: were you seriously wearing mascara?" 



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: It was funny.
> 
> Trent: "I love you too, Chelsea." He licked her cheek and giggled.



ooc: *takes a bow* thank you but if anyone else gets married I'm seriously just gonna use a Hallmark card xD

Chelsea: she laughed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he stood up and took a bow and then sat back down "Okay, 1: that is totally an insult, I mean really, dude, I'm 24. 2: yes, yes you were 3: were you seriously wearing mascara?"  ooc: *takes a bow* thank you but if anyone else gets married I'm seriously just gonna use a Hallmark card xD  Chelsea: she laughed



David: "You really think that there's bottles of mascara here?"

Trent: He smiled and leaned against Chelsea. "Do you think I'll ever find a boyfriend?"

Marcus: "Of course you will, Trent. Remember, you're thirteen. You have your whole life ahead of you and you're probably the hottest 13 year old boy I've ever seen."

Trent: He blushed, even though he knew the last part was a joke. "Come on, man."

Marcus: He laughed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "You really think that there's bottles of mascara here?"
> 
> Trent: He smiled and leaned against Chelsea. "Do you think I'll ever find a boyfriend?"
> 
> Marcus: "Of course you will, Trent. Remember, you're thirteen. You have your whole life ahead of you and you're probably the hottest 13 year old boy I've ever seen."
> 
> Trent: He blushed, even though he knew the last part was a joke. "Come on, man."
> 
> Marcus: He laughed.



Nate: he laughed "Yeah, as much as you believe that I'm 24." 

Chelsea: she laughed along with Marcus


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "Yeah, as much as you believe that I'm 24."  Chelsea: she laughed along with Marcus



David: He shook his head and groaned.

Trent: "Don't laugh at me..." His face turned red.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He shook his head and groaned.
> 
> Trent: "Don't laugh at me..." His face turned red.



Nate: "Oh come on, you know you enjoy my company." 

Chelsea: "Sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Oh come on, you know you enjoy my company."  Chelsea: "Sorry."



David: "I do."

Trent: "It's okay."


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: Glitch


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "I do."
> 
> Trent: "It's okay."



Nate: he grinned 

Chelsea: she hugged him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he grinned  Chelsea: she hugged him



Trent: "You're so pretty, Chelsea."


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: Another glitch...


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: Oh my god dis


----------



## Doodle98

Are you serious


----------



## maps823

Ooc: Oh my gosh! Why is it so glitchy?!?


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "You're so pretty, Chelsea."



Ooc: yes! Finally! Complaining is totally working for me lol

Chelsea: "Aww. Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ooc: yes! Finally! Complaining is totally working for me lol  Chelsea: "Aww. Thank you."



OOC: You should do it more often 

Trent: "It's true."

Marcus: "He is right." He smiled.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: You should do it more often
> 
> Trent: "It's true."
> 
> Marcus: "He is right." He smiled.



Ooc:  I was seriously contemplating whether or not throwing my phone across the room would help lol

Chelsea: "Aww" she smiled "Come 'ere you two." she then pulled them both into a big hug


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ooc:  I was seriously contemplating whether or not throwing my phone across the room would help lol  Chelsea: "Aww" she smiled "Come 'ere you two." she then pulled them both into a big hug



Marcus: He chuckled. 

Trent: He grinned and buried his face into her hair again. "Really, can I live in here?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He chuckled.
> 
> Trent: He grinned and buried his face into her hair again. "Really, can I live in here?"



Chelsea: "As long as you don't suffocate." she smiled "So, Marcus, mind telling us about you and Angela?" 

Ooc: I just realized that Chelsea hangs out with all the guys and the guys all talk to one another but the girls never talk to each they probably haven't spoken two words to each other


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "As long as you don't suffocate." she smiled "So, Marcus, mind telling us about you and Angela?"  Ooc: I just realized that Chelsea hangs out with all the guys and the guys all talk to one another but the girls never talk to each they probably haven't spoken two words to each other



OOC: Wow XD

Marcus: "I knew she had some stuff planned, and since I'm 'a good death' I decided to keep that going as long as I could, just in case someone needed my help, which was obviously going to happen. Honestly, I hated her and I wanted to be the one to drive that trident into her. I really hope Lynn will understand that I was only faking it to save people."


----------



## Doodle98

Dis please


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Wow XD
> 
> Marcus: "I knew she had some stuff planned, and since I'm 'a good death' I decided to keep that going as long as I could, just in case someone needed my help, which was obviously going to happen. Honestly, I hated her and I wanted to be the one to drive that trident into her. I really hope Lynn will understand that I was only faking it to save people."



Chelsea: "She will, Marcus. People would be dying left and right if you didn't stop her." she gave him a hug 

OOC: Chelsea is like really into hugs


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "She will, Marcus. People would be dying left and right if you didn't stop her." she gave him a hug  OOC: Chelsea is like really into hugs



OOC: Yeah, XD

Marcus: He smiled. "Thanks."

Trent: "Can we do something fun?"


----------



## Doodle98

OOC disssse


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, XD
> 
> Marcus: He smiled. "Thanks."
> 
> Trent: "Can we do something fun?"



Chelsea: "Like what? Oh, what about a sword fight?"


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: "A sword fight? Fun!"


----------



## Doodle98

Ooc: Gliiiitchhh


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "A sword fight? Fun!"



Chelsea: "Marcus? Sword fight?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Marcus? Sword fight?"



Marcus: "Sure."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Sure."



Chelsea: "Anyone else?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Anyone else?"



David: "Nate and I will, I guess."


----------



## maps823

Ooc: omg dis! Why me? Go glitch on someone else (except for Doodle)


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "Nate and I will, I guess."



Nate: "Okay, but I am so taking you down!" he chuckled picking up a stick "A sword for the groom." He said handing him the stick

Chelsea: she picked up a stick for herself


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Okay, but I am so taking you down!" he chuckled picking up a stick "A sword for the groom." He said handing him the stick
> 
> Chelsea: she picked up a stick for herself



Trent: He found a smaller stick.

David: He rolled his eyes and took the stick.

Marcus: He got a stick.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He found a smaller stick.
> 
> David: He rolled his eyes and took the stick.
> 
> Marcus: He got a stick.



Nate: "For Narnia!!" he cried holding his stick in the air

Chelsea: "For Narnia." she laughed holding her stick in the air


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "For Narnia!!" he cried holding his stick in the air
> 
> Chelsea: "For Narnia." she laughed holding her stick in the air



Trent: He held up his stick and shouted "What's Narnia?!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He held up his stick and shouted "What's Narnia?!"



Nate: he burst out laughing 

Chelsea: "Oh, shut up." she laughed poking him in the gut "It's books and movies. These kids go through a wardrobe and end up in this fairy tale world."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He held up his stick and shouted "What's Narnia?!"



Nate: he burst out laughing 

Chelsea: "Oh, shut up." she laughed poking him in the gut "It's books and movies. These kids go through a wardrobe and end up in this fairy tale world called Narnia."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he burst out laughing
> 
> Chelsea: "Oh, shut up." she laughed poking him in the gut "It's books and movies. These kids go through a wardrobe and end up in this fairy tale world called Narnia."



Trent: He smiled. "That's interesting." He then whacked Nate in the back of his knees.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He smiled. "That's interesting." He then whacked Nate in the back of his knees.



Nate: he fell to the ground "Help! I've fallen and I can't get up!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He smiled. "That's interesting." He then whacked Nate in the back of his knees.



Nate: he smiled and fell to the ground "Help! I've fallen and I can't get up!"

Ooc: the stupid dis made me think it hadn't posted so I had to retype it and then I see that it really had posted. Grr...


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he fell to the ground "Help! I've fallen and I can't get up!"



Marcus: He smirked.

Trent: He didn't understand. "Oh, gosh, Nate, I'm sorry! I didn't mean to-"

David: He put a hand on Trent's shoulder and said, "he's just joking, kid."

Trent: He frowned. "Oh."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled and fell to the ground "Help! I've fallen and I can't get up!"
> 
> Ooc: the stupid dis made me think it hadn't posted so I had to retype it and then I see that it really had posted. Grr...



OOC: The dis app is a cruel place.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He smirked.
> 
> Trent: He didn't understand. "Oh, gosh, Nate, I'm sorry! I didn't mean to-"
> 
> David: He put a hand on Trent's shoulder and said, "he's just joking, kid."
> 
> Trent: He frowned. "Oh."



Nate: "Thank goodness I have life alert!" he smiled pretending to pull out life alert from under his shirt. 

Chelsea: "You really should watch t.v." she laughed "When we get back home though you'll watch it for hours upon hours, though."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: The dis app is a cruel place.



OOC: very...I think the app maker people enjoy hearing us complain


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Thank goodness I have life alert!" he smiled pretending to pull out life alert from under his shirt.
> 
> Chelsea: "You really should watch t.v." she laughed "When we get back home though you'll watch it for hours upon hours, though."



Trent: He nodded. "I guess so." He whacked Nate again. "Aren't there all those shows that make fun of people like me though?"

David: He raised an eyebrow.

Marcus: "Television makes fun of everyone, Trent. It's okay."

Trent: "Okay." He whacked Marcus.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He nodded. "I guess so." He whacked Nate again. "Aren't there all those shows that make fun of people like me though?"
> 
> David: He raised an eyebrow.
> 
> Marcus: "Television makes fun of everyone, Trent. It's okay."
> 
> Trent: "Okay." He whacked Marcus.



Nate: he got up and poked David in the stomach with his sword so he wouldn't think to much about what Trent had said 

Chelsea: "Yeah like Extreme Couponing and then there's zombie shows and vampire shows and shows about people in prison and there's cop shows and...let's just say there's alot of shows..." she laughed and poked Trent in the shoulder with her stick


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he got up and poked David in the stomach with his sword so he wouldn't think to much about what Trent had said
> 
> Chelsea: "Yeah like Extreme Couponing and then there's zombie shows and vampire shows and shows about people in prison and there's cop shows and...let's just say there's alot of shows..." she laughed and poked Trent in the shoulder with her stick



Trent: "Okay." He smiled. "That's weird."

David: "Am I missing something here?" He asked, blocking the stick.

Trent: He sighed. "I trust David. I'll tell you. Just don't tell anyone."

David: He nodded.

Trent: "I'm gay."

David: "That's cool. I kinda thought so."

Trent: He smiled and whacked him in the stomach. "I'm so glad you guys are here for me."

David and Marcus: "Where else would we be?" They smiled.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Okay." He smiled. "That's weird."
> 
> David: "Am I missing something here?" He asked, blocking the stick.
> 
> Trent: He sighed. "I trust David. I'll tell you. Just don't tell anyone."
> 
> David: He nodded.
> 
> Trent: "I'm gay."
> 
> David: "That's cool. I kinda thought so."
> 
> Trent: He smiled and whacked him in the stomach. "I'm so glad you guys are here for me."
> 
> David and Marcus: "Where else would we be?" They smiled.



Chelsea: she smiled at the guys happy that they were so accepting of Trent 

Nate: he hit David on the leg


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled at the guys happy that they were so accepting of Trent  Nate: he hit David on the leg



David: He yelped. "Ow!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He yelped. "Ow!"



Chelsea: "What'd you do that for, you idiot?" 

Nate: "Huh?" 

Chelsea: "Angela sliced his leg!" 

Nate: "Oh gosh, dude, I'm so sorry. Are you okay?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What'd you do that for, you idiot?"  Nate: "Huh?"  Chelsea: "Angela sliced his leg!"  Nate: "Oh gosh, dude, I'm so sorry. Are you okay?"



David: "I'm fine. Don't worry."

Trent: "Maybe this wasn't a good idea.."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "I'm fine. Don't worry."
> 
> Trent: "Maybe this wasn't a good idea.."



Nate: "You sure? I mean I don't think traditional best men kill off the groom with a stick." 

Chelsea: "Groom? Best man?"

Nate: "He and Gwen are getting married." 

Chelsea: her mouth hung open


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "You sure? I mean I don't think traditional best men kill off the groom with a stick."  Chelsea: "Groom? Best man?"  Nate: "He and Gwen are getting married."  Chelsea: her mouth hung open



David: "Gwendolyn is so sweet. She wants me to do as much as I can before I die, so she agreed to marry me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "Gwendolyn is so sweet. She wants me to do as much as I can before I die, so she agreed to marry me."



Chelsea: "Wow. And you picked this idiot for you best man?" she asked whacking him in the arm 

Nate: he grinned and poked her in the stomach


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Wow. And you picked this idiot for you best man?" she asked whacking him in the arm  Nate: he grinned and poked her in the stomach



David: "He guilted me into it, I guess."

Trent: he hoped he'd be able to get married.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "He guilted me into it, I guess."
> 
> Trent: he hoped he'd be able to get married.



Nate: he grabbed his chest where his heart was "Dude, I'm standing right here. When I have a wife and kids I would like to tell them I was the best man at my friend's wedding because I was the most charming and good looking, not because I made you guilty. Now, make up a better reason you chose me." 

Chelsea: she whacked Trent in the arm leaving Nate and David to discuss the wedding


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he grabbed his chest where his heart was "Dude, I'm standing right here. When I have a wife and kids I would like to tell them I was the best man at my friend's wedding because I was the most charming and good looking, not because I made you guilty. Now, make up a better reason you chose me."  Chelsea: she whacked Trent in the arm leaving Nate and David to discuss the wedding



David: "You convinced me to spend time with her, and that's how we got engaged."

Trent: He smiled and rubbed his arm. "Hey..." He hit her hip.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "You convinced me to spend time with her, and that's how we got engaged."
> 
> Trent: He smiled and rubbed his arm. "Hey..." He hit her hip.



Nate: "Much better." he beamed "Now, any other injuries I should know about before I take you down?" 

Chelsea: she smiled and then hit Marcus and Trent in the legs


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Much better." he beamed "Now, any other injuries I should know about before I take you down?"  Chelsea: she smiled and then hit Marcus and Trent in the legs



David: "Nope."

Trent: He giggled.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "Nope."
> 
> Trent: He giggled.



Nate: "Good." he smiled and whacked David in the arm


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Good." he smiled and whacked David in the arm



David: He hit Nate in the head.

Marcus: he hit David's stomach.

Trent: He kept trying to fight, but was very gentle, he wasn't strong.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He hit Nate in the head.
> 
> Marcus: he hit David's stomach.
> 
> Trent: He kept trying to fight, but was very gentle, he wasn't strong.



Nate: he hit Marcus' shoulder and then blocked a hit from Chelsea 

Chelsea: her stick broke in half after being blocked by Nate. She sighed and picked up a new one poking David in the ribs


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he hit Marcus' shoulder and then blocked a hit from Chelsea  Chelsea: her stick broke in half after being blocked by Nate. She sighed and picked up a new one poking David in the ribs



Marcus: He grabbed Nate's stick and broke it.

David: he winced. He didn't want to hit her.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He grabbed Nate's stick and broke it.
> 
> David: he winced. He didn't want to hit her.



Nate: he gasped and picked up a new stick hitting Marcus on the head

Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "Oh come on! Are you seriously scared of hurting me with a twig." she laughed and poked him in the ribs again


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he gasped and picked up a new stick hitting Marcus on the head  Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "Oh come on! Are you seriously scared of hurting me with a twig." she laughed and poked him in the ribs again



Marcus: He winced.  

David: He hit her leg.  

Trent: He sat down and watched his friends whack each other.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He winced.
> 
> David: He hit her leg.
> 
> Trent: He sat down and wave his friends whack each other.



Chelsea: she laughed and hit him on the arm

Nate: "Dude, it's a stick." he said noticing Marcus wince


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed and hit him on the arm  Nate: "Dude, it's a stick." he said noticing Marcus wince



Trent: He leaned back against a tree and closed his eyes.

Marcus: "I know." He looked over at Trent.

David: "Are we gonna continue even though he's done?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He leaned back against a tree and closed his eyes.
> 
> Marcus: "I know." He looked over at Trent.
> 
> David: "Are we gonna continue even though he's done?"




Nate: "Ha! You surrender!" he laughed and poked David in the chest "Two down two to go."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Ha! You surrender!" he laughed and poked David in the chest "Two down two to go."



David: "What?"

Trent: He curled up into a ball and rested his forehead on his knees.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "What?"
> 
> Trent: He curled up into a ball and rested his forehead on his knees.



Nate: "Well, it sounded to me like you were waving your white flag of surrender." he laughed 

Chelsea: "Yeah, you're right Nate, he probably didn't want to admit he was being beaten by a girl." she laughed and poked David in the shoulder and then looked over at Trent "You okay, buddy?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well, it sounded to me like you were waving your white flag of surrender." he laughed  Chelsea: "Yeah, you're right Nate, he probably didn't want to admit he was being beaten by a girl." she laughed and poked David in the shoulder and then looked over at Trent "You okay, buddy?"



David: "No, I just thought, because of the kid-" he groaned.

Trent: He nodded then put his head back down.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "No, I just thought, because of the kid-" he groaned.
> 
> Trent: He nodded then put his head back down.



Chelsea: she shook her head "Nope, Nate, he was totally surrendering because of me." she laughed and whacked both boys on the arms 

Nate: he laughed and rubbed his arm and then whispered to David "Dude, I don't blame you. I can write in the speech you went down fighting."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she shook her head "Nope, Nate, he was totally surrendering because of me." she laughed and whacked both boys on the arms  Nate: he laughed and rubbed his arm and then whispered to David "Dude, I don't blame you. I can write in the speech you went down fighting."



David: "I'm not giving up," he grabbed his stick and whacked Nate's chest.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I'm not giving up," he grabbed his stick and whacked Nate's chest.



Nate: he laughed and started whacking everyone 

Chelsea: "I surrender." she laughed hitting each of the boys once more before sitting down next to Trent 

Nate: he eyed the two older boys in front of him "Okay, who's next?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed and started whacking everyone  Chelsea: "I surrender." she laughed hitting each of the boys once more before sitting down next to Trent  Nate: he eyed the two older boys in front of him "Okay, who's next?"



Trent: He didn't look up.

Marcus and David: They shared looks and at the same time they both whacked Nate's head.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He didn't look up.
> 
> Marcus and David: They shared looks and at the same time they both whacked Nate's head.




Nate: "So this how you treat your best man?" he asked looking at David "And your room mate?" he asked looking at Marcus and then poked them both in the gut

Chelsea: she laughed and then put an arm around Trent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "So this how you treat your best man?" he asked looking at David "And your room mate?" he asked looking at Marcus and then poked them both in the gut  Chelsea: she laughed and then put an arm around Trent



Marcus and David: They laughed.

Trent: He rested his head on Chelsea's shoulder.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus and David: They laughed.
> 
> Trent: He rested his head on Chelsea's shoulder.



Nate: he seized the opportunity and hit both of them on the head

Chelsea: she rubbed his back and played with his hair


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he seized the opportunity and hit both of them on the head  Chelsea: she rubbed his back and played with his hair



Marcus and David: They stumbled forward, hitting each other's heads, knocking each other out. They fell to the ground, unconscious.

Trent: He gasped.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus and David: They stumbled forward, hitting each other's heads, knocking each other out. They fell to the ground, unconscious.
> 
> Trent: He gasped.



ooc: well, that escalated quickly...

Chelsea: "What the hell did you just do, you idiot?" she got up and went to the boys sides

Nate: "I-I-I just hit them on their heads..." he wasn't laughing any more

Chelsea: "Well I saw that! I have eyes y'know!" 

Nate: he looked down at his friends "What'd we do?"

Chelsea: "I don't know, I've never knocked anyone unconscious!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> ooc: well, that escalated quickly...  Chelsea: "What the hell did you just do, you idiot?" she got up and went to the boys sides  Nate: "I-I-I just hit them on their heads..." he wasn't laughing any more  Chelsea: "Well I saw that! I have eyes y'know!"  Nate: he looked down at his friends "What'd we do?"  Chelsea: "I don't know, I've never knocked anyone unconscious!"



OOC: XD yeah.

Trent: He got up and went to the boys. He laid them both down, so they weren't on top of each other, and went and wet two scraps of bandages, putting them on both of their heads. "They'll wake up soon," he said quietly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: XD yeah.
> 
> Trent: He got up and went to the boys. He laid them both down, so they weren't on top of each other, and went and wet two scraps of bandages, putting them on both of their heads. "They'll wake up soon," he said quietly.



Nate: he watched as Trent helped the boys "I take it you have experience with unconscious people then?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he watched as Trent helped the boys "I take it you have experience with unconscious people then?"



Trent: "Only myself," he said very quietly. "I just figured out how to help."

Marcus: He groaned and sat up. "What happened?"

Trent: He walked away and climbed up a tree, curling up on a branch.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Only myself," he said very quietly. "I just figured out how to help."
> 
> Marcus: He groaned and sat up. "What happened?"
> 
> Trent: He walked away and climbed up a tree, curling up on a branch.



Nate: he sighed in relief as Marcus woke up "Oh my god, dude, I am SO sorry." he said giving his friend a hug

Chelsea: she climbed up in the tree with Trent and put Trent on her lap "That was very brave of you, kiddo."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed in relief as Marcus woke up "Oh my god, dude, I am SO sorry." he said giving his friend a hug  Chelsea: she climbed up in the tree with Trent and put Trent on her lap "That was very brave of you, kiddo."



Marcus: "What are you doing, Nate? I'm fine."

David: He woke up too.

Trent: "It wasn't brave. It was common sense," he said quietly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "What are you doing, Nate? I'm fine."
> 
> David: He woke up too.
> 
> Trent: "It wasn't brave. It was common sense," he said quietly.



Nate: he gave David a hug too "I think I'll leave this out of the best man speech." he laughed 

Chelsea: "Brave- endure or face (unpleasant conditions or behavior) without showing fear. Kiddo, Nate and I were kinda freaking out down there if you couldn't tell, I'd have to say you were pretty brave."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he gave David a hug too "I think I'll leave this out of the best man speech." he laughed  Chelsea: "Brave- endure or face (unpleasant conditions or behavior) without showing fear. Kiddo, Nate and I were kinda freaking out down there if you couldn't tell, I'd have to say you were pretty brave."



David: He smirked.

Trent: "Nah."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smirked.
> 
> Trent: "Nah."



Chelsea: "You're very modest too."

Nate: "Really, though I am so sorry." then he smiled "But, hey it looks like I won the sword fight."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You're very modest too."  Nate: "Really, though I am so sorry." then he smiled "But, hey it looks like I won the sword fight."



Marcus and David: They accepted defeat.

Trent: He blushed. "I don't understand why you guys think I'm so great. I'm not,"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus and David: They accepted defeat.
> 
> Trent: He blushed. "I don't understand why you guys think I'm so great. I'm not,"



Nate: he smiled

Chelsea: "I think I should start calling you Mr. Modesty or something. Kid, Your not just great you're amazing."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled  Chelsea: "I think I should start calling you Mr. Modesty or something. Kid, Your not just great you're amazing."



Trent: He blushed. "Thank you so much." He kissed her cheek.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed. "Thank you so much." He kissed her cheek.



Chelsea: she smiled and kissed his cheek "No problem, Mr. Modesty."

Nate: "Well now I can cross 'knocking my friends unconscious' off my bucket list." he stood up "I'm hungry. You two want something to eat?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled and kissed his cheek "No problem, Mr. Modesty."  Nate: "Well now I can cross 'knocking my friends unconscious' off my bucket list." he stood up "I'm hungry. You two want something to eat?"



David: "sure."

Trent: He smiled. "I love you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "sure."
> 
> Trent: He smiled. "I love you."



Nate: "What'd you want?" he asking picking two apples for himself

Chelsea: "I love you more."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "What'd you want?" he asking picking two apples for himself  Chelsea: "I love you more."



Marcus: "Apple please."

David: "Same."

Trent: He giggled. "I love you most."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Apple please."
> 
> David: "Same."
> 
> Trent: He giggled. "I love you most."



Nate: he handed them some and then bit into one of his own

Chelsea: she smiled "Not possible."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he handed them some and then bit into one of his own  Chelsea: she smiled "Not possible."



David and Marcus: They ate.

Trent: He giggled again and hugged her.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David and Marcus: They ate.
> 
> Trent: He giggled again and hugged her.



Nate: "So Marcus do you have any advice for young David, since y'know he's getting married."

Chelsea: she hugged him back


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "So Marcus do you have any advice for young David, since y'know he's getting married."  Chelsea: she hugged him back



Marcus: "Compromise."

Trent: "You're the best."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Compromise."
> 
> Trent: "You're the best."



Nate: "Dude, I just made a whole big speech for his wedding and your advice is 'Compromise'?" 

Chelsea: "Yeah, I know."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Dude, I just made a whole big speech for his wedding and your advice is 'Compromise'?"  Chelsea: "Yeah, I know."



Marcus: "It's the truth. Either compromise, or she's always right."

Trent: He smiled. "I'm glad that you guys still like me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "It's the truth. Either compromise, or she's always right."
> 
> Trent: He smiled. "I'm glad that you guys still like me."



Nate: he laughed "Yeah, Britt's mom was always right..." 

Chelsea: "How could we not like you? You're great!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "Yeah, Britt's mom was always right..."  Chelsea: "How could we not like you? You're great!"



Marcus: "See?"

Trent: "People don't like me because I like boys. It's not fair. But I feel safe with you guys, so thank you."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hi.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "See?"
> 
> Trent: "People don't like me because I like boys. It's not fair. But I feel safe with you guys, so thank you."



Nate: "Yeah I guess you're right. I mean my parents fought all the time. I remember on my 13th birthday my mom was like 'Happy 12th birthday, sweetie!' and then my dad was like 'Molly, he's only 11.' and the she was like 'No, he's 12! I carried him around for 9 months!' and they went on like that for hours. So then I snuck out and celebrated with Britt and her dad." 

Chelsea: "No problem, kiddo. We all love you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah I guess you're right. I mean my parents fought all the time. I remember on my 13th birthday my mom was like 'Happy 12th birthday, sweetie!' and then my dad was like 'Molly, he's only 11.' and the she was like 'No, he's 12! I carried him around for 9 months!' and they went on like that for hours. So then I snuck out and celebrated with Britt and her dad."  Chelsea: "No problem, kiddo. We all love you."



OOC: Hi, Perry!

Marcus: "That sucks, man."

David: "Yeah."

Trent: He grinned and snuggled against her. "Having friends is really fun."


----------



## Fairywings

Flynn and Blake: They came back from gathering firewood.

Gwendolyn and Kennedy: They spent their time talking, eating, drinking, having a bath, making sure their clothes were still okay and filling each other in on events.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Hi, Perry!
> 
> Marcus: "That sucks, man."
> 
> David: "Yeah."
> 
> Trent: He grinned and snuggled against her. "Having friends is really fun."



Nate: he laughed "Yeah, they're pretty crappy parents. I practically lived at Britt's house. Her dad is great. Her mom passed away when we were 11 and that was pretty tough." 

Chelsea: "Having you as a brother is pretty fun too."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "Yeah, they're pretty crappy parents. I practically lived at Britt's house. Her dad is great. Her mom passed away when we were 11 and that was pretty tough."  Chelsea: "Having you as a brother is pretty fun too."



David: "Aww. That really sucks."

Marcus: "Yeah. Sorry."

Trent: He giggled and hugged her tight. "Look, Flynn and Blake are back."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Aww. That really sucks."
> 
> Marcus: "Yeah. Sorry."
> 
> Trent: He giggled and hugged her tight. "Look, Flynn and Blake are back."



Nate: "Yeah. So, neither of you have parents?"

Chelsea: she grinned "Wanna scare 'em?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah. So, neither of you have parents?"  Chelsea: she grinned "Wanna scare 'em?"



David: "Orphaned."

Marcus: "Disowned."  

Trent: "Yeah!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Orphaned."
> 
> Marcus: "Disowned."
> 
> Trent: "Yeah!"



Nate: "Wow. I guess my life is the least crappy out of the three of us."

Chelsea: "Okay, we're going to tackle them. You take Blake I'll take Flynn." she started climbing down the tree quietly


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I think Nate, Flynn and Blake are the only ones with semi-normal lives.

Flynn and Blake: They were walking along, unsuspecting, chatting about their siblings.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Wow. I guess my life is the least crappy out of the three of us."  Chelsea: "Okay, we're going to tackle them. You take Blake I'll take Flynn." she started climbing down the tree quietly



Marcus: "I think it's a three-way tie."

Trent: He grinned. "Okay!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I think it's a three-way tie."
> 
> Trent: He grinned. "Okay!"



Nate: he frowned "A tie? Come on, some one has to win, and that would be me because I like winning." 

Chelsea: she snuck up behind Flynn and tackled him to the ground. She was good at tackling people because Ben was constantly tackling her


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he frowned "A tie? Come on, some one has to win, and that would be me because I like winning."  Chelsea: she snuck up behind Flynn and tackled him to the ground. She was good at tackling people because Ben was constantly tackling her



David: "Honestly, I think Trent wins this one."

Trent: He grabbed onto Blake and pulled him to the ground next to Chelsea. "We got you!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Honestly, I think Trent wins this one."
> 
> Trent: He grabbed onto Blake and pulled him to the ground next to Chelsea. "We got you!"



Nate: "Yeah, poor kid." he sighed "Who do you think has the best life here?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, poor kid." he sighed "Who do you think has the best life here?"



Marcus: "Well, me, stuff has sorta evened out. The beginning of my life sucked, now I have a wife and a kid."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Well, me, stuff has sorta evened out. The beginning of my life sucked, now I have a wife and a kid."



Nate: "Yeah, that is pretty great."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, that is pretty great."



Marcus: "Just gotta get out of this hell-hole."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he frowned "A tie? Come on, some one has to win, and that would be me because I like winning."
> 
> Chelsea: she snuck up behind Flynn and tackled him to the ground. She was good at tackling people because Ben was constantly tackling her





Doodle98 said:


> David: "Honestly, I think Trent wins this one."
> 
> Trent: He grabbed onto Blake and pulled him to the ground next to Chelsea. "We got you!"



Flynn: "Oh bloody hela!" he said, startled. "Who's there?"

Blake: "Oof!" he said when the wind was knocked out of him. "Didn't see that coming."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Just gotta get out of this hell-hole."



Nate: he smiled "Yeah, being here is kinda hindering your now wonderful life."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Oh bloody hela!" he said, startled. "Who's there?"
> 
> Blake: "Oof!" he said when the wind was knocked out of him. "Didn't see that coming."



Chelsea: she laughed "Yeah, Trent I think we scared them."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Oh bloody hela!" he said, startled. "Who's there?"
> 
> Blake: "Oof!" he said when the wind was knocked out of him. "Didn't see that coming."



Trent: "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to hurt you!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled "Yeah, being here is kinda hindering your now wonderful life."



Marcus: "Mhm. But hey, I've got new friends and a new nanny now."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed "Yeah, Trent I think we scared them."





Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to hurt you!"



Flynn: "Scared? Never. Just surprised."

Blake: "Don't think anything of it, I'm not hurt, you just knocked the wind out of me. Pretty strong for a shrimp."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Mhm. But hey, I've got new friends and a new nanny now."



Nate: he laughed and shoved his friend "Dude, I am NOT your nanny!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Scared? Never. Just surprised."
> 
> Blake: "Don't think anything of it, I'm not hurt, you just knocked the wind out of me. Pretty strong for a shrimp."



Trent: He blushed heavily. "I'm not sure wether I should be thanking you, or punching you for calling me a shrimp." He climbed off of Blake.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed and shoved his friend "Dude, I am NOT your nanny!"



David: He laughed.

Marcus: He put his arm around him and noogied the other boy. "Are too!"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Scared? Never. Just surprised."
> 
> Blake: "Don't think anything of it, I'm not hurt, you just knocked the wind out of me. Pretty strong for a shrimp."



Chelsea: she laughed "Well of course your not going to admit you were just scared by a girl." she then stood up and held out her hand to help him up


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed heavily. "I'm not sure wether I should be thanking you, or punching you for calling me a shrimp." He climbed off of Blake.



Chelsea: "Trent, you are not punching anyone." she said and then helped Blake up


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Trent, you are not punching anyone." she said and then helped Blake up



Trent: "I know. I won't." His face was still pink.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed heavily. "I'm not sure wether I should be thanking you, or punching you for calling me a shrimp." He climbed off of Blake.



Blake: He laughed. "Just a joke, no insult meant."



maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed "Well of course your not going to admit you were just scared by a girl." she then stood up and held out her hand to help him up



Flynn: He rolled his eyes playfully and grabbed her hand, pulling himself up. "Thanks."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He laughed.
> 
> Marcus: He put his arm around him and noogied the other boy. "Are too!"



Nate: he laughed "I think I liked you two better when you were unconscious." he grinned pretending to look around for a stick


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He laughed. "Just a joke, no insult meant."
> 
> Flynn: He rolled his eyes playfully and grabbed her hand, pulling himself up. "Thanks."



Trent: "o-okay." His cheeks reddened again and he stood behind Chelsea, hiding. He didn't know these boys well, so they were kinda scary.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "I think I liked you two better when you were unconscious." he grinned pretending to look around for a stick



Marcus: "Don't you dare."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He laughed. "Just a joke, no insult meant."
> 
> Flynn: He rolled his eyes playfully and grabbed her hand, pulling himself up. "Thanks."



Chelsea: she smiled "I don't know why you would be so scared though, Angela's no longer an issue."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Don't you dare."



Nate: he laughed


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "o-okay." His cheeks reddened again and he stood behind Chelsea, hiding. He didn't know these boys well, so they were kinda scary.



Blake: He paid attention to Flynn and Chelsea, since the poor kid was probably so embarrassed.



maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "I don't know why you would be so scared though, Angela's no longer an issue."



Flynn: "Which is why I'm so unsure why you keep believing me to be scared."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed



David: He rolled his eyes playfully.

Marcus: "So, why is Chels so obsessed with that kid? I mean, sure, he reminds her of her brother, but that doesn't mean that she has to do everything with him. Not saying it's bad' of corse,  I'm just wondering."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He paid attention to Flynn and Chelsea, since the poor kid was probably so embarrassed.
> 
> Flynn: "Which is why I'm so unsure why you keep believing me to be scared."



Trent: He watched everything peeking from behind Chelsea. He trembled slightly.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He paid attention to Flynn and Chelsea, since the poor kid was probably so embarrassed.
> 
> Flynn: "Which is why I'm so unsure why you keep believing me to be scared."



Chelsea: "Well, I don't exactly say bloody hell when I'm surprised." 



Doodle98 said:


> David: He rolled his eyes playfully.
> 
> Marcus: "So, why is Chels so obsessed with that kid? I mean, sure, he reminds her of her brother, but that doesn't mean that she has to do everything with him. Not saying it's bad' of corse,  I'm just wondering."



Nate: he shrugged his shoulders "I don't know."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well, I don't exactly say bloody hell when I'm surprised."
> 
> 
> 
> Nate: he shrugged his shoulders "I don't know."



Flynn: '"I do."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: '"I do."



Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "Remind me to never throw you a surprise party."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well, I don't exactly say bloody hell when I'm surprised."
> 
> Nate: he shrugged his shoulders "I don't know."



Marcus: "She really loves him."


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: He decided to sneak off.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "She really loves him."



Nate: "Yeah, she really does."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "Remind me to never throw you a surprise party."



Flynn: "My mum's British! I use it all the time! But yes, no surprise parties."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "My mum's British! I use it all the time! But yes, no surprise parties."



Chelsea: she laughed


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed



Flynn: He ran a hand through his hair. "We should probably head back."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: He ran a hand through his hair. "We should probably head back."



Chelsea: "Do you say other British things? Like no post on Sundays or I fancy you. Does your mum make you tea?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Do you say other British things? Like no post on Sundays or I fancy you. Does your mum make you tea?"



Flynn: "I use post and mail interchangeably. Fancy....not sure, I haven't fancied anyone is a while so I don't know if I use it any more. I do drink tea, my mum, my younger sister and I do anyway. My dad, my older brother and my younger brother don't."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "I use post and mail interchangeably. Fancy....not sure, I haven't fancied anyone is a while so I don't know if I use it any more. I do drink tea, my mum, my younger sister and I do anyway. My dad, my older brother and my younger brother don't."



Chelsea: "I think you should dye your hair orange and go as the Weasleys for Halloween." she laughed


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I think you should dye your hair orange and go as the Weasleys for Halloween." she laughed



Flynn: He laughed.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: He laughed.



Chelsea: "Blake do you happen to live in a cupboard under the stairs?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Blake do you happen to live in a cupboard under the stairs?"



Blake: "No. I'm past 11, I live in my older sister's second bedroom now."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "No. I'm past 11, I live in my older sister's second bedroom now."



Chelsea: she laughed


----------



## Fairywings

Gwen and Kennedy: They returned.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Gwen and Kennedy: They returned.



Nate: "Hey Gwen, Kennedy, Josephine and Elsa."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Hey Gwen, Kennedy, Josephine and Elsa."



Gwen: "Hi."

Kennedy: "Hi. *Hey!* _Hello._"


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed



ooc: ^



Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Hi."
> 
> Kennedy: "Hi. *Hey!* _Hello._"



Nate: "Guess what, I knocked these two unconscious. Oh and also I'm David's best man."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> ooc: ^
> 
> 
> 
> Nate: "Guess what, I knocked these two unconscious. Oh and also I'm David's best man."



Blake: He grinned.

Flynn: He started heading back.

Gwen and Kennedy: "Well, we missed a lot."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He grinned.
> 
> Flynn: He started heading back.
> 
> Gwen and Kennedy: "Well, we missed a lot."



Chelsea: she followed, not realizing Trent wasn't with them 

Nate: "Yeah, so what'd y'all do?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she followed, not realizing Trent wasn't with them
> 
> Nate: "Yeah, so what'd y'all do?"



Gwen: "Stuff."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Stuff."



Nate: "Did you knock anyone unconscious?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Did you knock anyone unconscious?"



David: "Shut up, Nate." He shoved him. He then walked over to Gwen, wrapped his arms around her waist, dipped her, and gave her a kiss.

Trent: He sat up in a tree, quietly watching Chelsea. He had made a fool of himself! Why did he have to get all blushy and do all of that?!


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Did you knock anyone unconscious?"



Gwen: "No."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "Shut up, Nate." He shoved him. He then walked over to Gwen, wrapped his arms around her waist, dipped her, and gave her a kiss.
> 
> Trent: He sat up in a tree, quietly watching Chelsea. He had made a fool of himself! Why did he have to get all blushy and do all of that?!



Nate: he rolled his eyes


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "No."



David: "Yeah, Nate knocked me out."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "Yeah, Nate knocked me out."



Nate: "But we aren't putting that in the best man speech."


----------



## Fairywings

Gwendolyn: She snorted, a joked dryly, "I should hope not, we wouldn't want to alarm people with thinking we have a dangerous criminal in the wedding party."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Gwendolyn: She snorted, a joked dryly, "I should hope not, we wouldn't want to alarm people with thinking we have a dangerous criminal in the wedding party."



Nate: "I guess I should also leave out the part were I stabbed someone with a trident then."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I guess I should also leave out the part were I stabbed someone with a trident then."



Gwen: "You think so?" she said sarcastically, a sardonic grin on her face.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "You think so?" she said sarcastically, a sardonic grin on her face.



David: He groaned.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He groaned.



Gwen: She laughed.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She laughed.



David: He wrapped his arms around her waist and put his chin on her head. "We will never speak of this."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He wrapped his arms around her waist and put his chin on her head. "We will never speak of this."



Gwen: She nodded, still laughing.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She nodded, still laughing.



David: He blushed. This was embarrassing.

Trent: He jumped down from his hiding spot and walked back to Chelsea, but right when he got back his face turned red again.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He blushed. This was embarrassing.
> 
> Trent: He jumped down from his hiding spot and walked back to Chelsea, but right when he got back his face turned red again.



Nate: he grinned "You're blushing, dude."

Chelsea: "Where'd you go?" she asked even though she hadn't realized he had left to begin with


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he grinned "You're blushing, dude."  Chelsea: "Where'd you go?" she asked even though she hadn't realized he had left to begin with



David: "Shut up."

Trent: He whispered into her ear "I had to go potty, then I was too embarrassed to come back."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Shut up."
> 
> Trent: He whispered into her ear "I had to go potty, then I was too embarrassed to come back."



Nate: "Well, I think I'll leave you two to hug or make out or whatever it is that y'all do." he grinned and walked away

Chelsea: Potty? Really? Ben hadn't said the word potty since he was like 7 "Oh, okay." she said and then asked Flynn "So have you ever been to Britain?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well, I think I'll leave you two to hug or make out or whatever it is that y'all do." he grinned and walked away  Chelsea: Potty? Really? Ben hadn't said the word potty since he was like 7 "Oh, okay." she said and then asked Flynn "So have you ever been to Britain?"



David: "Nate!"

Trent: He slowly walked behind.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Nate!"
> 
> Trent: He slowly walked behind.



Nate: he just laughed and continued to walk away


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he just laughed and continued to walk away



David: He groaned.

Trent: He gave up and just went back to camp. He curled up into a ball in his tent and cried quietly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He groaned.
> 
> Trent: He gave up and just went back to camp. He curled up into a ball in his tent and cried quietly.



ooc: he's crying again?!?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> ooc: he's crying again?!?



OOC: He always cries.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: He always cries.



ooc: why's he crying now?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> ooc: why's he crying now?



OOC: Stress, the fact that he embarrassed himself in front of Flynn and Blake.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Stress, the fact that he embarrassed himself in front of Flynn and Blake.



ooc: *sigh*

Nate: he heard Trent crying "Kid?" he asked poking his head in the tent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> ooc: *sigh*  Nate: he heard Trent crying "Kid?" he asked poking his head in the tent



Trent: He looked up and stopped crying. "Mhm?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He looked up and stopped crying. "Mhm?"



Nate: "What's wrong?" he asked still standing at the doorway of the tent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "What's wrong?" he asked still standing at the doorway of the tent



Trent: "Nothing much."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Nothing much."



Nate: "Well, I don't cry over nothing much. Spill it."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well, I don't cry over nothing much. Spill it."



Trent: "I embarrassed myself in front of Blake and Flynn. And I'm just stressed and stuff."


----------



## Doodle98

Dis


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I embarrassed myself in front of Blake and Flynn. And I'm just stressed and stuff."



Nate: "Ah, I see..."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Ah, I see..."



Trent: He blushed. "It isn't fair."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed. "It isn't fair."




Nate: "Life isn't fair, kid."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Life isn't fair, kid."



Trent: "You think I don't know that?!" he snapped. "I've had it worse than all of you! I was kidnapped and tortured, and life being not fair, I'm gay for crying out loud! You really think I wanted all of this?! All the bullying and torment? No, you're right. Life is not fair."


----------



## maps823

OOC: why does the app hate me?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC: why does the app hate me?



OOC: Hates me too


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "You think I don't know that?!" he snapped. "I've had it worse than all of you! I was kidnapped and tortured, and life being not fair, I'm gay for crying out loud! You really think I wanted all of this?! All the bullying and torment? No, you're right. Life is not fair."



Nate: "Kid, none of us asked for these crappy lives we were given, but you have to play with the cards yoy were dealt and that's it. You have to deal with the rain to get the rainbow."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Kid, none of us asked for these crappy lives we were given, but you have to play with the cards yoy were dealt and that's it. You have to deal with the rain to get the rainbow."



Trent: He sighed. "I know. And stop calling me kid." He ran his hands through his hair.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He sighed. "I know. And stop calling me kid." He ran his hands through his hair.



Nate: "Fine, I'll quit calling you kid if you stop crying."


----------



## maps823

OC: grr...my post isn't showing


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I see it.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well, I think I'll leave you two to hug or make out or whatever it is that y'all do." he grinned and walked away
> 
> Chelsea: Potty? Really? Ben hadn't said the word potty since he was like 7 "Oh, okay." she said and then asked Flynn "So have you ever been to Britain?"



Flynn: "A few times, to visit relatives."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "A few times, to visit relatives."



Chelsea: "That's really cool! I've been to an airport in London, it was nice."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Fine, I'll quit calling you kid if you stop crying."



Trent: "Okay." He wiped his eyes and laid down.


----------



## Doodle98

David: He sat down against a tree and pulled Gwen onto his lap. "I've done a lot of planning for our future. But like, only the financial stuff and stuff. I've figured that because I'm dying anyways, I'm not going to be spending all that much time in hospitals, maybe right when I die, but I don't know. As little time as possible." He gently nuzzled her cheek.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Okay." He wiped his eyes and laid down.



Nate: "Better. Well I'll see you later then."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Better. Well I'll see you later then."



Trent: "Could you sit with me?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Could you sit with me?"



Nate: "I guess." he said and sat down in the tent with him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I guess." he said and sat down in the tent with him



Trent: He hugged him and rested his head on Nate's shoulder.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He hugged him and rested his head on Nate's shoulder.



Nate: he didn't really know what to do so he just put his hand on the kid's back


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he didn't really know what to do so he just put his hand on the kid's back



Trent: He hugged him tight and closed his eyes. He liked being in Nate's arms, they were strong.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He hugged him tight and closed his eyes. He liked being in Nate's arms, they were strong.



Nate: he let the kid hug him because he didn't really know what else to do and he didn't want him to start crying again


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he let the kid hug him because he didn't really know what else to do and he didn't want him to start crying again



Trent: "You look confused."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "You look confused."



Nate: "Well kids don't normally bawl there eyes out in front of me and then hug me."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well kids don't normally bawl there eyes out in front of me and then hug me."



Trent: "You called me a kid again." Tears filled his eyes again. "I just don't want to be alone. And don't worry, it's not like I'm gonna try to kiss you or anything, I just need someone to protect me, and it doesn't seem like Chelsea wants to anymore."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "You called me a kid again." Tears filled his eyes again. "I just don't want to be alone. And don't worry, it's not like I'm gonna try to kiss you or anything, I just need someone to protect me, and it doesn't seem like Chelsea wants to anymore."



Nate: he sighed and dried the kid's tears "Now why would you say that she doesn't want to protect you anymore?"


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:
			
		

> Chelsea: "That's really cool! I've been to an airport in London, it was nice."



Ooc: ^


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed and dried the kid's tears "Now why would you say that she doesn't want to protect you anymore?"



Trent: "She likes Flynn and Blake more. She didn't even notice when I left."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "She likes Flynn and Blake more. She didn't even notice when I left."



Nate: "Trent, Chelsea loves you more than I love tridents but that doesn't mean you two are attached at the hip. She's allowed to talk to other people and she doesn't have to get your permission first."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Trent, Chelsea loves you more than I love tridents but that doesn't mean you two are attached at the hip. She's allowed to talk to other people and she doesn't have to get your permission first."



Trent: "O-oh. I haven't exactly been around other people l, so I-I shouldn't make excuses, I'm sorry. I'm just scared." He gently pulled away from the hug and sighed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "O-oh. I haven't exactly been around other people l, so I-I shouldn't make excuses, I'm sorry. I'm just scared." He gently pulled away from the hug and sighed.



Nate: he gave Trent another hug "It's okay to be scared but we're all protecting each other so there really is no need to be scared."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he gave Trent another hug "It's okay to be scared but we're all protecting each other so there really is no need to be scared."



Trent: He climbed into his lap and curled up. "Okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He climbed into his lap and curled up. "Okay."



Nate: he rubbed Trent's back


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he rubbed Trent's back



Trent: He shuddered happily.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He shuddered happily.



Nate: "So what exactly did you do to embarrass yourself in front of Blake and Fylnn?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "So what exactly did you do to embarrass yourself in front of Blake and Fylnn?"



Trent: "I got all blushy and stuff."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I got all blushy and stuff."



Nate: "Trent if I cried every time I embarrassed my self I'd be crying like 24/7."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Trent if I cried every time I embarrassed my self I'd be crying like 24/7."



Trent: He sighed. "I can't help it. You don't understand."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He sighed. "I can't help it. You don't understand."



Nate: "Don't understand what?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Don't understand what?"



Trent: "Me. You're all so nice to me, but you just don't get it. I don't want to be all kiddy and cry all the time, it just happens."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Me. You're all so nice to me, but you just don't get it. I don't want to be all kiddy and cry all the time, it just happens."



Nate: "Well, take my advice any time you feel like crying or blushing or whatever just say something or do something stupid that will make every one laugh. Trust me I know from personal experience that it works."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well, take my advice any time you feel like crying or blushing or whatever just say something or do something stupid that will make every one laugh. Trust me I know from personal experience that it works."



Trent: "But I'm not funny."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "But I'm not funny."



Nate: "Trust me kid I'm not all that funny either, but it's better than crying all the time."

ooc: oops I didn't even realize Nate called him a kid again


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Trust me kid I'm not all that funny either, but it's better than crying all the time."



Trent: "You are really funny, even if I don't get some of your jokes." He rested his head on Nate's chest and closed his eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "You are really funny, even if I don't get some of your jokes." He rested his head on Nate's chest and closed his eyes.



Nate: he smiled "Thanks, and it looks like you're getting better I mean you didn't burst into tears when I called you kid."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled "Thanks, and it looks like you're getting better I mean you didn't burst into tears when I called you kid."



Trent: "I considered saying something, but I just gave up." He sighed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I considered saying something, but I just gave up." He sighed.



Nate: he sighed "Okay well next time someone calls you a kid you need to be like 'That's totally offensive, I'm 24.'  It is guaranteed to get you laughs. Well except for mean 'cause y'know you stole my joke." He laughed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed "Okay well next time someone calls you a kid you need to be like 'That's totally offensive, I'm 24.'  It is guaranteed to get you laughs. Well except for mean 'cause y'know you stole my joke." He laughed



Trent: He blushed and smiled. "Okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He blushed and smiled. "Okay."



Nate: he smiled "But that's the only joke you get, okay? I can't just hand out my jokes to everyone."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled "But that's the only joke you get, okay? I can't just hand out my jokes to everyone."



Trent: "okay." He laughed quietly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "okay." He laughed quietly.



Nate: he smiled "Happy to help."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled "Happy to help."



Trent: "You're so great, Nate. I want to be like you when I'm older."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "You're so great, Nate. I want to be like you when I'm older."



Nate: he laughed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed



Trent: "It's true!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "It's true!"



Nate: he shook his head and smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he shook his head and smiled



Trent: "You're the coolest."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "You're the coolest."



Nate: "Thanks, kid. You're pretty cool too."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Thanks, kid. You're pretty cool too."



Trent: He grinned and hugged him again.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He grinned and hugged him again.



Nate: he hugged the kid back


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he hugged the kid back



Trent: He leaned up and licked Nate's cheek.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He leaned up and licked Nate's cheek.



Nate: He was extremely confused. Did Trent just...lick him? he pulled away "Ummm...?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: He was extremely confused. Did Trent just...lick him? he pulled away "Ummm...?"



Trent: He started laughing. "It's an inside joke Chelsea and I have."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He started laughing. "It's an inside joke Chelsea and I have."



Nate:  "Y'all are so weird."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate:  "Y'all are so weird."



Trent: He grinned. "Yeah."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He grinned. "Yeah."



Nate: he smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled



Trent: "You and Chelsea should date."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "You and Chelsea should date."



Nate: if he had been drinking something he would have spit it out "What?!?!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: if he had been drinking something he would have spit it out "What?!?!"



Trent: "I'm just thinking. You'd be cute together."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I'm just thinking. You'd be cute together."



Nate: he groaned "Kid, I'd be cute with anyone. I mean just look at this face, the girls can't resist it." he grinned

ooc: :'( they would be cute together but that'd just be a one person relationship so it wouldn't work. I need some one for him to date though...maybe when they get out of chemical alley


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he groaned "Kid, I'd be cute with anyone. I mean just look at this face, the girls can't resist it." he grinned  ooc: :'( they would be cute together but that'd just be a one person relationship so it wouldn't work. I need some one for him to date though...maybe when they get out of chemical alley



Trent: "Well, I can resist you." He smirked.

OOC: Yeah. One person relationships are harder, but they can still work. I have a few.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Well, I can resist you." He smirked.
> 
> OOC: Yeah. One person relationships are harder, but they can still work. I have a few.



Nate: he rolled his eyes


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he rolled his eyes



Trent: "Though I do admit you're pretty handsome. You're just not my type." He laughed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Though I do admit you're pretty handsome. You're just not my type." He laughed.



Nate: he laughed "I'm quite shocked, I thought I was everyones type." he joked


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "I'm quite shocked, I thought I was everyones type." he joked



Trent: he chuckled "Nope. I like guys with dark hair and are tall and kind and strong and will just protect me." He started to get all dreamy. "And they should have big, expressive eyes, and a nice smile, and they should be older, but not too old."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: he chuckled "Nope. I like guys with dark hair and are tall and kind and strong and will just protect me." He started to get all dreamy. "And they should have big, expressive eyes, and a nice smile, and they should be older, but not too old."



Nate: "Blake?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Blake?"



Trent: His eyes widened and his face turned pink. "No! That's always the type of guy I've liked! He... He just happens to fit in."

OOC: Totally unplanned... XD


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: His eyes widened and his face turned pink. "No! That's always the type of guy I've liked! He... He just happens to fit in."
> 
> OOC: Totally unplanned... XD



Nate: "So, I take it that's why you're so upset about embarrassing yourself."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "So, I take it that's why you're so upset about embarrassing yourself."



Trent: He nodded. "Oh god."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nodded. "Oh god."



Nate: he grinned


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he grinned



Trent: "If you say anything to anyone..."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hi.

Should I be doing something in particular?


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hi.  Should I be doing something in particular?



OOC: Gwen is with David, and F and B are with Chelsea.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "If you say anything to anyone..."



Nate: "Does Chelsea know?"



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Hi.
> 
> Should I be doing something in particular?



Ooc: Chelsea told Flynn that she had been to an airport in London and I think David was talking to Gwen about once they get out what would happen or something like that


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Does Chelsea know?"
> 
> 
> 
> Ooc: Chelsea told Flynn that she had been to an airport in London and I think David was talking to Gwen about once they get out what would happen or something like that



Trent: "Not really."


----------



## maps823

ooc: why is the dis so mean?


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: What the heckle, dis?


----------



## maps823

ooc: glitching


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Not really."



Nate: "So why'd you tell me?" 



Doodle98 said:


> OOC: What the heckle, dis?



OOC: for realz


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Gwen is with David, and F and B are with Chelsea.





maps823 said:


> Nate: "Does Chelsea know?"
> 
> 
> 
> Ooc: Chelsea told Flynn that she had been to an airport in London and I think David was talking to Gwen about once they get out what would happen or something like that



OOC: I knew Gwen was listening to David talk about the wedding with Nate and the other guy, but I don't remember them having a conversation.

Flynn: "Why did you only visit the airport? Were you changing planes or something?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I knew Gwen was listening to David talk about the wedding with Nate and the other guy, but I don't remember them having a conversation.
> 
> Flynn: "Why did you only visit the airport? Were you changing planes or something?"



Chelsea: she laughed "Uh...well my dad's a pilot and it was take your kids to work day so my best friend and I went with him. Well we were just supposed to be on the plane before people actually boarded but my friend convinced me we should hide in the bathroom. My dad went to the cockpit because he thought the stewardess was going to lead us out so we hid and then once the plane took off we found seats. My dad was so mad when he found out we were on the plane but let us go look at the airport anyways. We bought 'I love London' sweatshirts that were like size adult mediums and they went down to our knees."

ooc: they didn't actually have a conversation but he said something about the future


----------



## maps823

ooc: could you just work for once, dis? Please


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed "Uh...well my dad's a pilot and it was take your kids to work day so my best friend and I went with him. Well we were just supposed to be on the plane before people actually boarded but my friend convinced me we should hide in the bathroom. My dad went to the cockpit because he thought the stewardess was going to lead us out so we hid and then once the plane took off we found seats. My dad was so mad when he found out we were on the plane but let us go look at the airport anyways. We bought 'I love London' sweatshirts that were like size adult mediums and they went down to our knees."
> 
> ooc: they didn't actually have a conversation but he said something about the future



OOC: Ah. I don't really care enough, sadly.

Flynn: He laughed. "That's a strange story."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Ah. I don't really care enough, sadly.
> 
> Flynn: He laughed. "That's a strange story."



Chelsea: "We were only 9. And I stopped a robbery once, so I guess you could say I'm pretty strange." she laughed


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "We were only 9. And I stopped a robbery once, so I guess you could say I'm pretty strange." she laughed



Flynn: "Are you sure you aren't a superhero?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Are you sure you aren't a superhero?"



Chelsea: she smiled "Did I ever say that I wasn't?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Did I ever say that I wasn't?"



Flynn: "Well if you were I'm sure you could've used your superpowers and saved us by now," he joked.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Well if you were I'm sure you could've used your superpowers and saved us by now," he joked.



Chelsea: "My powers seem to be limited here." she laughed


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "My powers seem to be limited here." she laughed



Flynn: He laughed too.

OOC: At this point, I'm just going to look up how they got out of chemical alley


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: He laughed too.
> 
> OOC: At this point, I'm just going to look up how they got out of chemical alley



ooc: the doctors just like shook them awake or something because they went unconscious in chemical alley. At least that's how I understood it when I read it

Chelsea: "So is there anything interesting about you? Besides you being British."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> ooc: the doctors just like shook them awake or something because they went unconscious in chemical alley. At least that's how I understood it when I read it
> 
> Chelsea: "So is there anything interesting about you? Besides you being British."



OOC: Oh yeah, that's right.

I had found the right thread and picked a random page and it was right around where I had Monica kill off Caleb and Robin. I forgot about the Valkyrie thing. And I also forgot what a jerk Tristan was.


----------



## Fairywings

Flynn: "I don't know. I like sports. I have an older brother, a younger brother, and a younger sister."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "I don't know. I like sports. I have an older brother, a younger brother, and a younger sister."



Chelsea: "You're not secretly a superhero then?"

ooc: I wonder where Dani is


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You're not secretly a superhero then?"
> 
> ooc: I wonder where Dani is



OOC: She'll disappear for a while then pop back in randomly, if I remember enough correctly.

Flynn: "No, I'm afraid not, it would be a bit hard to keep secret. I just help protect people as an ordinary citizen."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: She'll disappear for a while then pop back in randomly, if I remember enough correctly.
> 
> Flynn: "No, I'm afraid not, it would be a bit hard to keep secret. I just help protect people as an ordinary citizen."



Chelsea: "There's nothing interesting about you then? Your just a boring stick in the mud?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "There's nothing interesting about you then? Your just a boring stick in the mud?"



Flynn: "I'm not a boring stick in the mud! You do't have to be super to be a hero!"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "I'm not a boring stick in the mud! You do't have to be super to be a hero!"



Chelsea: "Well all you can say about yourself is you like sports and you have siblings. I mean if you could tell me something about yourself other then that I will forever be convinced you are boring."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "So why'd you tell me?"
> 
> OOC: for realz



Trent: "I didn't really mean to, but I do trust you. Plus, I think you're my best friend. I think. You're pretty much my only friend."


----------



## Doodle98

OOC:
1. About Dani: she is having some issues, I guess, that's what I'm picking up on on instagram. I'll ask her to come back as soon as possible.
2. If Perry doesn't care about David at the moment, I'll just have him doing something else, I guess.

David: He had found a bit of paper and was drawing.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I didn't really mean to, but I do trust you. Plus, I think you're my best friend. I think. You're pretty much my only friend."



Nate: "Wow. What about Chelsea and David and Marcus?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Wow. What about Chelsea and David and Marcus?"



Trent: "Chelsea is my sister and David and Marcus are old."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Chelsea is my sister and David and Marcus are old."



Nate: he laughed "I'm way older than them, I'm 24 remember."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "I'm way older than them, I'm 24 remember."



Trent: He grinned and bit his lip. "Okay, man."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He grinned and bit his lip. "Okay, man."



Nate: he smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled



Trent: He licked his cheek again.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well all you can say about yourself is you like sports and you have siblings. I mean if you could tell me something about yourself other then that I will forever be convinced you are boring."



Flynn: "I've been to Disney World a couple times, it was fun."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He licked his cheek again.



Nate: he wiped his cheek "Dude, seriously what is with the cheek licking?"



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "I've been to Disney World a couple times, it was fun."



Chelsea: "That's cool. Did you go to The World Showcase in EPCOT?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he wiped his cheek "Dude, seriously what is with the cheek licking?"  Chelsea: "That's cool. Did you go to The World Showcase in EPCOT?"



Trent: "It's funny making you squirm."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "It's funny making you squirm."



Nate: "Yeah. Ha ha very funny."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah. Ha ha very funny."



Trent: He laughed"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he wiped his cheek "Dude, seriously what is with the cheek licking?"
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea: "That's cool. Did you go to The World Showcase in EPCOT?"



Flynn: "Yes I did. It was...interesting."

OOC: I'm actually Canadian, though I live in the States. I like visiting the Canada pavilion.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He laughed"



Nate: he rubbed his cheek again "Seriously cheek licking is not something I'm fond of."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "Yes I did. It was...interesting."
> 
> OOC: I'm actually Canadian, though I live in the States. I like visiting the Canada pavilion.



Chelsea: "Well what did you think of the UK? I couldn't really compare it to my visit in an airport." She laughed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he rubbed his cheek again "Seriously cheek licking is not something I'm fond of."



Trent: "I won't do it again."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I won't do it again."



Nate: "Thank you." he said ruffling Trent's hair


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Thank you." he said ruffling Trent's hair



Trent: He hugged him again and laughed.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well what did you think of the UK? I couldn't really compare it to my visit in an airport." She laughed



Flynn: "It was...charming, I guess. It was portrayed well, and the people who work in the pavilions actually originate from the country they work, but there's always a bit, if minimal, of stereotype."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He hugged him again and laughed.



Nate: he hugged him back "I'm hungry. Want something to eat?" 

OOC: Nate is always hungry lol


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "It was...charming, I guess. It was portrayed well, and the people who work in the pavilions actually originate from the country they work, but there's always a bit, if minimal, of stereotype."



Chelsea: "Interesting. So, what's your favorite type of tea?"

OOC: is this how you feel about the Canada pavilion?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he hugged him back "I'm hungry. Want something to eat?"  OOC: Nate is always hungry lol



Trent: "Okay."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Interesting. So, what's your favorite type of tea?"
> 
> OOC: is this how you feel about the Canada pavilion?



OOC: Crud. I don't know about types  of tea.

I actually really like the Canada pavilion.

Flynn: "I don't discriminate. But I like to take my tea with a milk or cream and two sugars."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Crud. I don't know about types  of tea.  I actually really like the Canada pavilion.  Flynn: "I don't discriminate. But I like to take my tea with a milk or cream and two sugars."



OOC: When in doubt go with black


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Okay."



Nate: he got out of the tent and climbed up an apple tree



Fairywings said:


> OOC: Crud. I don't know about types  of tea.
> 
> I actually really like the Canada pavilion.
> 
> Flynn: "I don't discriminate. But I like to take my tea with a milk or cream and two sugars."



OOC: lol I just mean like flavors

Chelsea: she laughed "I like peppermint tea. What's your favorite color?"


----------



## maps823

OOC: for future reference http://tea.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_tea_types


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he got out of the tent and climbed up an apple tree  OOC: lol I just mean like flavors  Chelsea: she laughed "I like peppermint tea. What's your favorite color?"



Trent: He followed. "We should do something to get meat. But I don't want to go hunting, I don't want to hurt anything."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He followed. "We should do something to get meat. But I don't want to go hunting, I don't want to hurt anything."



Nate: "Well we ate Angela's turkey and we don't have to have meat vegetarians don't." he said eating an apple


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well we ate Angela's turkey and we don't have to have meat vegetarians don't." he said eating an apple



OOC: Like meeee!

Trent: "I know, but we can't survive on just apples alone, we need protein and iron and stuff, especially being out here."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Like meeee!
> 
> Trent: "I know, but we can't survive on just apples alone, we need protein and iron and stuff, especially being out here."



Nate: "What do you want to eat then? Flowers?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "What do you want to eat then? Flowers?"



Trent: He blushed. "Just give me a stupid apple."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed. "Just give me a stupid apple."



Nate: he gasped "Trent apples are not stupid. They happen to be very intelligent." he laughed and handed him an apple


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he gasped "Trent apples are not stupid. They happen to be very intelligent." he laughed and handed him an apple



Trent: He giggled. "Shut up. And you said you're not funny."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He giggled. "Shut up. And you said you're not funny."



Nate: he grinned "I may be a little modest."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he grinned "I may be a little modest."



Trent: "No duh."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "No duh."



Nate: he laughed and picked another apple


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed and picked another apple



Trent: He grinned.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He grinned.



Nate: "Am I really your only friend?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he got out of the tent and climbed up an apple tree
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: lol I just mean like flavors
> 
> Chelsea: she laughed "I like peppermint tea. What's your favorite color?"





maps823 said:


> OOC: for future reference http://tea.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_tea_types



OOC: Thanks

Flynn: "I like green. What's yours?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Thanks
> 
> Flynn: "I like green. What's yours?"



Chelsea: she smiled "Same, green like the leaves."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Am I really your only friend?"



Trent: "Pretty much. I mean, I'd like to think that I have four friends, but I really don't know how everyone feels about me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Pretty much. I mean, I'd like to think that I have four friends, but I really don't know how everyone feels about me."



Nate: "Well you do have four friends, me, Marcus, David and Chelsea."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well you do have four friends, me, Marcus, David and Chelsea."



Trent: he smiled. "Okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: he smiled. "Okay."



Nate: "And I'm sure you'd have more if you talked to more people. You can't just hang out with me and Chelsea."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "And I'm sure you'd have more if you talked to more people. You can't just hang out with me and Chelsea."



Trent: "People scare me. M-maybe I could talk to Flynn and Blake again, but I don't think they like me.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "People scare me. M-maybe I could talk to Flynn and Blake again, but I don't think they like me.



Nate: "Trent, as long as you don't lick them I think they'll like you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Trent, as long as you don't lick them I think they'll like you."



Trent: "But I already embarrassed myself."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "But I already embarrassed myself."



Nate: "Blushing isn't all that embarrassing, kid. Unless something else happened I don't know why you were so embarrassed."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Blushing isn't all that embarrassing, kid. Unless something else happened I don't know why you were so embarrassed."



Trent: "I'm just bad at interacting with other people. 'Specially with boys."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I'm just bad at interacting with other people. 'Specially with boys."



Nate: "Well, 3/4 of your friends are guys so you must not be too bad at interacting with people."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well, 3/4 of your friends are guys so you must not be too bad at interacting with people."



Trent: "Haven't you noticed I don't do most of the talking? It's Chelsea."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Haven't you noticed I don't do most of the talking? It's Chelsea."



Nate: "Well who was talking to me in that tent? Because I don't remember Chelsea being there."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well who was talking to me in that tent? Because I don't remember Chelsea being there."



Trent: He blushed. "Me..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed. "Me..."



Nate: he smiled "Exactly."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled "Exactly."



Trent: "I'm still nervous to talk to people." Especially Blake...


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I'm still nervous to talk to people." Especially Blake...



Nate: he sighed "Okay, whatever, kid. You can stay in that tent forever and only talk to Chelsea but you aren't the only person she talks to so it might get lonely." he said climbing down the tree


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed "Okay, whatever, kid. You can stay in that tent forever and only talk to Chelsea but you aren't the only person she talks to so it might get lonely." he said climbing down the tree



Trent: "I'll talk to them if you come with me..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I'll talk to them if you come with me..."



Nate: "Fine but I'm not talking for you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Fine but I'm not talking for you."



Tremt: "I know."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Tremt: "I know."



Nate: "I guess we'll wait for them to get back then." he said walking over to Marcus


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I guess we'll wait for them to get back then." he said walking over to Marcus



Marcus: He was drawing with David. "Hi guys."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He was drawing with David. "Hi guys."



Nate: "Hey. What are you drawing?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Hey. What are you drawing?"



Marcus: "A panda."

David: "A giraffe with a moustache."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "A panda."
> 
> David: "A giraffe with a moustache."



Nate: he laughed "I see you've spent your time wisely."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "I see you've spent your time wisely."



Marcus and David: They laughed.

Trent: "could I draw?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus and David: They laughed.
> 
> Trent: "could I draw?"



Nate: he smiled "You guys want something to eat?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled "You guys want something to eat?"



Trent: He sat down and drew.

David: "Nah."

Marcus: "You're always hungry, Nate."


----------



## maps823

OOC: glitching


----------



## maps823

OOC: I can't see your post


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He sat down and drew.
> 
> David: "Nah."
> 
> Marcus: "You're always hungry, Nate."



Nate: "I'm going to eat you out of house and home, man." he laughed and got an orange


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I'm going to eat you out of house and home, man." he laughed and got an orange



Marcus: "I'll be happy as long as it's my cooking."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'll be happy as long as it's my cooking."



Nate: "Your kid won't be the only one spitting out vegetables." he laughed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Your kid won't be the only one spitting out vegetables." he laughed



Marcus: He rolled his eyes. "My child will love veggies."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He rolled his eyes. "My child will love veggies."



Nate: "Dude, no one likes vegetables."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Dude, no one likes vegetables."



Trent: "I do."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I do."



Nate: he groaned "David, buddy, pal, amigo, help me out here."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he groaned "David, buddy, pal, amigo, help me out here."



David: "I do like carrots..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I do like carrots..."



Nate: "I. Hate. All. Of. You." he mumbled throwing his orange peels at them with each word


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I. Hate. All. Of. You." he mumbled throwing his orange peels at them with each word



Mine: They laughed.

Trent: "Sorry."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Mine: They laughed.
> 
> Trent: "Sorry."



Nate: he laughed "I was kidding. What are you drawing?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "I was kidding. What are you drawing?"



Trent: "Us." It was him and his 4 best friends.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Us." It was him and his 4 best friends.



Nate: "Aww, kid you're gonna make me cry." he smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Aww, kid you're gonna make me cry." he smiled



Trent: "I think I did you justice. You look better here than in real life." He grinned.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I think I did you justice. You look better here than in real life." He grinned.



Nate: "Oh, shut up." he laughed shoving him "Some people happen to believe I am very attractive in real life."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Oh, shut up." he laughed shoving him "Some people happen to believe I am very attractive in real life."



Trent: He giggled. "Don't worry, Nate. You are handsome. I'm just complimenting my drawing skills!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He giggled. "Don't worry, Nate. You are handsome. I'm just complimenting my drawing skills!"



Nate: he rolled his eyes


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he rolled his eyes



Trent: He grinned. "Love you, Nate." He laughed. "I wish Chelsea would get back."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He grinned. "Love you, Nate." He laughed. "I wish Chelsea would get back."



Nate: he smiled "Love you too, kid. I guess they're taking the scenic route back to camp."


----------



## maps823

OOC: I can't see my post


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled "Love you too, kid. I guess they're taking the scenic route back to camp."



Trent: "I'm not a kid. I'm 24."


----------



## Doodle98

Disssss!!!!!


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I'm not a kid. I'm 24."



Nate: he burst out laughing


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he burst out laughing



Trent: He grinned. Nate actually laughed, even though it was his own joke. Was he faking it? He assumed so.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He grinned. Nate actually laughed, even though it was his own joke. Was he faking it? He assumed so.



Nate: he smiled "I taught him everything he knows." he said to Marcus and David


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled "I taught him everything he knows." he said to Marcus and David



Marcus: "Assumed as much."

David: "Apparently you two are the same age?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Assumed as much."
> 
> David: "Apparently you two are the same age?"



Nate: "I'm a few months older actually, he just turned 24."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I'm a few months older actually, he just turned 24."



David: "Oh, pardon me."


----------



## maps823

OOC: dis pretty please with a cherry on top could you work for once?


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "Oh, pardon me."



OOC: thank you

Nate: "It's fine, dude. Common mistake."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC: thank you  Nate: "It's fine, dude. Common mistake."



David: He rolled his eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He rolled his eyes.



Nate: he smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled



Trent: He laughed. "You guys are silly."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He laughed. "You guys are silly."



Nate: "It's my specialty."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "It's my specialty."



Trent: "Hehe yeah."

David: "I just wish that we could get home soon. Even though, you know."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Hehe yeah."
> 
> David: "I just wish that we could get home soon. Even though, you know."



Nate: "Yeah, I probably have a broken rib or two but it would be nice to get back."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, I probably have a broken rib or two but it would be nice to get back."



Trent: He gasped. "Do you want me to wrap up your chest? I don't want anything being punctured in there." He tapped on his chest.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He gasped. "Do you want me to wrap up your chest? I don't want anything being punctured in there." He tapped on his chest.



Nate: "What? No, dude I don't have broken ribs here, not even a bruise. But I bet I look like crap back home."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "What? No, dude I don't have broken ribs here, not even a bruise. But I bet I look like crap back home."



Trent: he sighed in relief. "Oh. Well, if what Marcus has said is true, we should be healed. I really hope I don't have a bullet in me still.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: he sighed in relief. "Oh. Well, if what Marcus has said is true, we should be healed. I really hope I don't have a bullet in me still.



Nate: "They probably took that out a long time ago, but I think bones take a while to heal and bruises take a few weeks." he sighed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "They probably took that out a long time ago, but I think bones take a while to heal and bruises take a few weeks." he sighed



Trent: "Who knows how long we've been here."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Who knows how long we've been here."



Nate: "Not me. So I guess I could be healed but I'm not gonna get my hopes up."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Not me. So I guess I could be healed but I'm not gonna get my hopes up."



Trent: He shrugged. "I don't want to be back in my real body."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He shrugged. "I don't want to be back in my real body."



Nate: "So this is a fake body then?" he laughed poking him in the stomach even though he knew what the kid had probably meant


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "So this is a fake body then?" he laughed poking him in the stomach even though he knew what the kid had probably meant



Marcus: "He's right." He briefly explained.

Trent: "this isn't the body that has been tormented by that gang. Once we get back I'm going to feel so dirty again." He groaned.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "He's right." He briefly explained.
> 
> Trent: "this isn't the body that has been tormented by that gang. Once we get back I'm going to feel so dirty again." He groaned.



Nate: he put the boy in his lap "It's going to be okay, Trent." he assured him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he put the boy in his lap "It's going to be okay, Trent." he assured him



Trent: He snuggled in Nate's lap. "I know."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He snuggled in Nate's lap. "I know."



Nate: he smiled and played with Trent's hair


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled and played with Trent's hair



Trent: "Does everyone like my hair?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Does everyone like my hair?"



Nate: "It's quite fun to play with."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "It's quite fun to play with."



Trent: He giggled. "Thanks."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He giggled. "Thanks."



Nate: he smiled at Trent "Marcus, Trent suggested we eat flowers for protein, any thoughts of wisdom from a wonderful chef like yourself?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled at Trent "Marcus, Trent suggested we eat flowers for protein, any thoughts of wisdom from a wonderful chef like yourself?"



Marcus: "Flowers? There are some edible flowers, but they don't contain protein."

Trent: "You were the one to say flowers?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Flowers? There are some edible flowers, but they don't contain protein."
> 
> Trent: "You were the one to say flowers?"



Nate: "See, Trent no need to worry about flowers. Marcus, can we live off of intelligent apples?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "See, Trent no need to worry about flowers. Marcus, can we live off of intelligent apples?"



Marcus: "Actually no, not for long at least. Soon we're going to need to get back."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Actually no, not for long at least. Soon we're going to need to get back."



Nate: he sighed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed



Marcus: "I'm sorry. I'm trying to remember, I really am. I don't think the doctors want me to remember though."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I'm sorry. I'm trying to remember, I really am. I don't think the doctors want me to remember though."



Nate: "It's fine, dude."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "It's fine, dude."



Marcus: "Alright."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Hehe yeah."
> 
> David: "I just wish that we could get home soon. Even though, you know."





maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, I probably have a broken rib or two but it would be nice to get back."



OOC: I'm not in this conversation, but I'm joining it because its far more interesting.

Blake: "Well, I got shot, but otherwise I'd be fine when we got back, and I do want to get back."

Flynn: "I want to get back too, even though I'm probably still in critical  condition. Depends how fast time is moving for the real world as opposed to here. I mean, if it's only been a few moments in reality, I'm still probably trapped in the totaled car." He shuddered.

Kennedy: "It's the same for Josie and Elsa and I whatever happens, but I do want to get back, I miss my grandmother."

Gwen: "I want to go home again, but I'll be blind again. I do not want to go back into the dark. Before, I was ignorant, but now...now I know, and now I'm, afraid, I guess. But if we get back, so be it."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I'm not in this conversation, but I'm joining it because its far more interesting.
> 
> Blake: "Well, I got shot, but otherwise I'd be fine when we got back, and I do want to get back."
> 
> Flynn: "I want to get back too, even though I'm probably still in critical  condition. Depends how fast time is moving for the real world as opposed to here. I mean, if it's only been a few moments in reality, I'm still probably trapped in the totaled car." He shuddered.
> 
> Kennedy: "It's the same for Josie and Elsa and I whatever happens, but I do want to get back, I miss my grandmother."
> 
> Gwen: "I want to go home again, but I'll be blind again. I do not want to go back into the dark. Before, I was ignorant, but now...now I know, and now I'm, afraid, I guess. But if we get back, so be it."



Marcus: "Well, my stab wounds healed while I was here last time."

David: He hugged Gwen. "I'm sorry, sweetheart. But I'll be here to protect you now."

Trent: He looked up at Blake. "I got shot too. In the gut."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm not in this conversation, but I'm joining it because its far more interesting.
> 
> Blake: "Well, I got shot, but otherwise I'd be fine when we got back, and I do want to get back."
> 
> Flynn: "I want to get back too, even though I'm probably still in critical  condition. Depends how fast time is moving for the real world as opposed to here. I mean, if it's only been a few moments in reality, I'm still probably trapped in the totaled car." He shuddered.
> 
> Kennedy: "It's the same for Josie and Elsa and I whatever happens, but I do want to get back, I miss my grandmother."
> 
> Gwen: "I want to go home again, but I'll be blind again. I do not want to go back into the dark. Before, I was ignorant, but now...now I know, and now I'm, afraid, I guess. But if we get back, so be it."



OOC: okay well I guess that means Chelsea and the boys are back at camp 

Chelsea: "Hey, kiddo." she said sitting down next to Nate and Trent "Well I think time probably moves the same. I mean I don't think we all nearly died and then just showed up here. We're probably in a hospital or something."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC: okay well I guess that means Chelsea and the boys are back at camp
> 
> Chelsea: "Hey, kiddo." she said sitting down next to Nate and Trent "Well I think time probably moves the same. I mean I don't think we all nearly died and then just showed up here. We're probably in a hospital or something."



Trent: "Hi Chels." He rested his head on Nate's chest.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Hi Chels." He rested his head on Nate's chest.



Chelsea: she smiled and ruffled his hair and then picked an apple


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Well, my stab wounds healed while I was here last time."
> 
> David: He hugged Gwen. "I'm sorry, sweetheart. But I'll be here to protect you now."
> 
> Trent: He looked up at Blake. "I got shot too. In the gut."



Gwen: "I've been protecting myself for a very long time," she said pragmatically, without any hint of a boast or offense.

Blake: "I took mine to the shoulder. Drive-by shooting. I wasn't the target, but that didn't matter."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> OOC: okay well I guess that means Chelsea and the boys are back at camp
> 
> Chelsea: "Hey, kiddo." she said sitting down next to Nate and Trent "Well I think time probably moves the same. I mean I don't think we all nearly died and then just showed up here. We're probably in a hospital or something."



Flynn: "That makes sense."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "That makes sense."



Chelsea: "Yeah. Marcus, do you remember what happened when you got out?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I've been protecting myself for a very long time," she said pragmatically, without any hint of a boast or offense.
> 
> Blake: "I took mine to the shoulder. Drive-by shooting. I wasn't the target, but that didn't matter."



Trent: "I was the target..." 

David: "I know, Gwen."

Marcus: "I was in a strange room."

Ooc: I have had contact with Dani, she is having wifi issues


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I was the target..."
> 
> David: "I know, Gwen."
> 
> Marcus: "I was in a strange room."
> 
> Ooc: I have had contact with Dani, she is having wifi issues



Chelsea: "Well at least you won't be in a car." she said to Flynn 

Ooc:


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well at least you won't be in a car." she said to Flynn
> 
> Ooc:



Flynn: "True."


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: He climbed out of Nate's lap. He didn't want to seem like a child.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "True."



Chelsea: "Who else was in the car?" she asked and then added "You don't have to tell me if you don't want, I was just wondering."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I was the target..."
> 
> David: "I know, Gwen."
> 
> Marcus: "I was in a strange room."
> 
> Ooc: I have had contact with Dani, she is having wifi issues



OOC: Ah.

You know, I'm not sure what is worse. Being shot because people are trying to hurt you or being shot because people don't care enough to value your life because you're just another face.

Blake: "Bullets hurt like a....hm, uh....like a torture." Best not to teach the kid swear words, that would land him in trouble, definitely with Chelsea, probably with Flynn (he acted like Blake was his younger brother and Blake had no problem with that), possibly with the other older guys as well.


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: So much glitch


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Ah.
> 
> You know, I'm not sure what is worse. Being shot because people are trying to hurt you or being shot because people don't care enough to value your life because you're just another face.
> 
> Blake: "Bullets hurt like a....hm, uh....like a torture." Best not to teach the kid swear words, that would land him in trouble, definitely with Chelsea, probably with Flynn (he acted like Blake was his younger brother and Blake had no problem with that), possibly with the other older guys as well.



Trent: "I was kidnapped and was stuck with a gang who tortured me. After what I think was like a few months, I tried to escape, and they shot me. Load of a**holes, all of em," he murmured.

OOC: Hmmm. I don't know either. Either way is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Who else was in the car?" she asked and then added "You don't have to tell me if you don't want, I was just wondering."



Flynn: "There were five of us in the car. Me and my four closest friends, we'd all gone on a day trip. Kevin was driving. Lucy was in the passenger seat. Mikhail was behind the driver. Diana was sitting next to me. I was behind the passenger seat. We were talking and jamming with the radio. Suddenly, this guy coming in our direction swerves into our lane. Kevin tried to dodge, but the other car slams into us regardless. Mikhail was swearing up a storm, I think he got hurt. Kevin...I think Kevin was in worse condition. Those two bore the brunt, but the girls and I were somewhat okay, though I and Lucy had hit our heads on the windows. So the guy, in a truly noble and chivalrous action, decides to leave the five teenagers in the wrecked car to deal with the crash by themselves, because you know, they're just kids, its not like there was any real damage, the worst thing that could happen was that our parents' insurance could skyrocket. So he tries to pull away, but ends up hitting us again, which this time sends us rolling off the road. I remember the pain, and the screaming, and the sound that Lucy's head made when it slammed onto the dashboard.......and then just blackness. And then I woke up here."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "There were five of us in the car. Me and my four closest friends, we'd all gone on a day trip. Kevin was driving. Lucy was in the passenger seat. Mikhail was behind the driver. Diana was sitting next to me. I was behind the passenger seat. We were talking and jamming with the radio. Suddenly, this guy coming in our direction swerves into our lane. Kevin tried to dodge, but the other car slams into us regardless. Mikhail was swearing up a storm, I think he got hurt. Kevin...I think Kevin was in worse condition. Those two bore the brunt, but the girls and I were somewhat okay, though I and Lucy had hit our heads on the windows. So the guy, in a truly noble and chivalrous action, decides to leave the five teenagers in the wrecked car to deal with the crash by themselves, because you know, they're just kids, its not like there was any real damage, the worst thing that could happen was that our parents' insurance could skyrocket. So he tries to pull away, but ends up hitting us again, which this time sends us rolling off the road. I remember the pain, and the screaming, and the sound that Lucy's head made when it slammed onto the dashboard.......and then just blackness. And then I woke up here."



Chelsea: she gasped "Oh my gosh. I-I'm so sorry." 

Nate: "Maybe that guy and my dad will be friends in prison."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I was kidnapped and was stuck with a gang who tortured me. After what I think was like a few months, I tried to escape, and they shot me. Load of a**holes, all of em," he murmured.
> 
> OOC: Hmmm. I don't know either. Either way is absolutely terrible.



OOC: Definitely.

Blake: "Most people suck. Not everybody, but most."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Definitely.
> 
> Blake: "Most people suck. Not everybody, but most."



Trent: He blushed. "Yeah. I don't want to go home because they're probably waiting for me."

Marcus: "Flynn, that's terrible."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she gasped "Oh my gosh. I-I'm so sorry."
> 
> Nate: "Maybe that guy and my dad will be friends in prison."



Flynn: "I just hope my friends are okay." He chuckled darkly at Nate's joke. "Frankly I'm not sure whether I'd rather him be in prison for life or dead."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "I just hope my friends are okay." He chuckled darkly at Nate's joke. "Frankly I'm not sure whether I'd rather him be in prison for life or dead."



Nate: he smiled "Same. Not like he's going to feel miserable for nearly beating his one and only son to death, might as well put him out of his non existent misery."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed. "Yeah. I don't want to go home because they're probably waiting for me."
> 
> Marcus: "Flynn, that's terrible."



Blake: "You think Chelsea is letting you leave her sight the minute we wake up?"

Flynn: "Yeah it sucked."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "You think Chelsea is letting you leave her sight the minute we wake up?"
> 
> Flynn: "Yeah it sucked."



Trent: He blushed harder. "I-I don't know... Probably not..."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled "Same. Not like he's going to feel miserable for nearly beating his one and only son to death, might as well put him out of his non existent misery."



Flynn: "Yeah."



Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed harder. "I-I don't know... Probably not..."



Blake: "Exactly." He turned away to listen to the conversations.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Yeah."
> 
> Blake: "Exactly." He turned away to listen to the conversations.



Trent: He frowned and leaned back against a tree. He rested his head on Nate's shoulder.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He frowned and leaned back against a tree. He rested his head on Nate's shoulder.



Chelsea: "So what'd y'all do while I was gone?" 

Nate: "Trent drew a picture, we talked, he thinks we'd make a cute couple." 

Chelsea: she started to choke on her apple "What?!" 

Nate: he patted her back "I'm glad we had the same reaction." he smiled


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "So what'd y'all do while I was gone?"
> 
> Nate: "Trent drew a picture, we talked, he thinks we'd make a cute couple."
> 
> Chelsea: she started to choke on her apple "What?!"
> 
> Nate: he patted her back "I'm glad we had the same reaction." he smiled



Kennedy, Blake and Gwen: They snickered.

Flynn: He was able to hide his laughs, but did roll his eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "So what'd y'all do while I was gone?"
> 
> Nate: "Trent drew a picture, we talked, he thinks we'd make a cute couple."
> 
> Chelsea: she started to choke on her apple "What?!"
> 
> Nate: he patted her back "I'm glad we had the same reaction." he smiled



Trent: He cowered, scared that 1. Chelsea would yell, and 2. If Nate told her that, he might tell her about his crush...


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy, Blake and Gwen: They snickered.
> 
> Flynn: He was able to hide his laughs, but did roll his eyes.





			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He cowered, scared that 1. Chelsea would yell, and 2. If Nate told her that, he might tell her about his crush...



Chelsea: "Oh go ahead and laugh." she said throwing her apple core at Flynn "So, what'd you draw?" she asked Trent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh go ahead and laugh." she said throwing her apple core at Flynn "So, what'd you draw?" she asked Trent



Trent: His hand was shaking. He held out the drawing.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: His hand was shaking. He held out the drawing.



Chelsea: she looked at the drawing and smiled "Aww...I love it."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked at the drawing and smiled "Aww...I love it."



Trent: "Thanks." He smiled slightly. He was still trembling.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Thanks." He smiled slightly. He was still trembling.



Chelsea: she smiled again "It really is good." she said


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled again "It really is good." she said



Trent: "Thank you." He leaned in and whispered to Nate, "please don't ever tell her about my... crush."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh go ahead and laugh." she said throwing her apple core at Flynn "So, what'd you draw?" she asked Trent



Flynn: He ducked. "Missed me!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Thank you." He leaned in and whispered to Nate, "please don't ever tell her about my... crush."



Nate: "I won't, but you really shouldn't be whispering about it because now she'll want to know what we're whispering about." he whispered back 

Chelsea: "Why are y'all whispering?" she asked in a whisper

Nate: "See? What'd I tell you?" he whispered to Trent


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: He ducked. "Missed me!"



Chelsea: she turned away from Trent and Nate "I can try again." she then picked up an orange peel an hit him in the ear


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I won't, but you really shouldn't be whispering about it because now she'll want to know what we're whispering about." he whispered back  Chelsea: "Why are y'all whispering?" she asked in a whisper  Nate: "See? What'd I tell you?" he whispered to Trent



Trent: He groaned. "Nate's embarrassed."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she turned away from Trent and Nate "I can try again." she then picked up an orange peel an hit him in the ear



Flynn: "That was childish," he teased.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He groaned. "Nate's embarrassed."



Nate: he rolled his eyes



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "That was childish," he teased.



Chelsea: she smiled and threw another orange peel at him "So according to you I'm a strange, childish, superhero...I've never been so flattered."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he rolled his eyes
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea: she smiled and threw another orange peel at him "So according to you I'm a strange, childish, superhero...I've never been so flattered."



Flynn: "When did I say you were strange? And you should be flattered, I only tease and insult the people I consider friends, and there's my family too."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he rolled his eyes  Chelsea: she smiled and threw another orange peel at him "So according to you I'm a strange, childish, superhero...I've never been so flattered."



Trent: He laid back in Nate's laugh again, not caring anymore who saw him. They all already thought he was a child. He should just accept it.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "When did I say you were strange? And you should be flattered, I only tease and insult the people I consider friends, and there's my family too."



Chelsea: "Well I chase my brother around the house with a stick of butter, I was a stow away on my dad's plane and I stopped a robbery. It was only a matter of time before you said it." she laughed and threw another orange peel


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well I chase my brother around the house with a stick of butter, I was a stow away on my dad's plane and I stopped a robbery. It was only a matter of time before you said it." she laughed and threw another orange peel



Flynn: He ducked.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: He ducked.



Chelsea: she laughed and threw another orange peel at him "Where did all these orange peels come from?"

Nate: "That would be me, I have quite the appetite."


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: I am drawing the picture Trent drew and it is probably the most terrifying thing ever. Trent is not the best artist...


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: I am drawing the picture Trent drew and it is probably the most terrifying thing ever. Trent is not the best artist...



OOC: lol I can't wait to see it


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed and threw another orange peel at him "Where did all these orange peels come from?"
> 
> Nate: "That would be me, I have quite the appetite."



Flynn: "Well please stop giving her ammo," he said to Nate, ducking again.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "Well please stop giving her ammo," he said to Nate, ducking again.



Chelsea: she laughed and threw the last orange peel "Lucky for you that was the last one. Nate, care for another orange?" 

Nate: "Dude, you better be happy that I'm not hungry right now, but in about an hour I suggest you hide in you tent."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed and threw the last orange peel "Lucky for you that was the last one. Nate, care for another orange?"  Nate: "Dude, you better be happy that I'm not hungry right now, but in about an hour I suggest you hide in you tent."



Trent: "You're always hungry, Nate. This is surprising."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "You're always hungry, Nate. This is surprising."



Nate: "You're right." and as if on cue his stomach rumbled "He looked at Flynn "I'm giving you a ten second head start to run. Chels, give me an orange."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "You're right." and as if on cue his stomach rumbled "He looked at Flynn "I'm giving you a ten second head start to run. Chels, give me an orange."



David and Marcus: They laughed.

Trent: "Chelsea, don't throw things at Flynn."


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: http://instagram.com/p/rX0THaqniH/
http://instagram.com/p/rX0QdpqniC/


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David and Marcus: They laughed.
> 
> Trent: "Chelsea, don't throw things at Flynn."



Chelsea: she rolled her eyes and handed Nate the orange


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed and threw the last orange peel "Lucky for you that was the last one. Nate, care for another orange?"
> 
> Nate: "Dude, you better be happy that I'm not hungry right now, but in about an hour I suggest you hide in you tent."



Flynn: He sighed.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "You're right." and as if on cue his stomach rumbled "He looked at Flynn "I'm giving you a ten second head start to run. Chels, give me an orange."



Flynn: "Allright allright, I can take a hint." He left.



Doodle98 said:


> OOC: http://instagram.com/p/rX0THaqniH/
> http://instagram.com/p/rX0QdpqniC/



OOC: ......Interesting.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Allright allright, I can take a hint." He left.  OOC: ......Interesting.



OOC: So good, right?


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "Allright allright, I can take a hint." He left.
> 
> OOC: ......Interesting.



Nate: he counted to ten and then handed the peelings to Chelsea "Your ammo." 

Chelsea: she laughed "Thank you." she then followed where Flynn had gone

Nate: he ate his orange


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he counted to ten and then handed the peelings to Chelsea "Your ammo."  Chelsea: she laughed "Thank you." she then followed where Flynn had gone  Nate: he ate his orange



Marcus: "Poor kid."

David: "You ever think he's gonna figure to fight back? Get some pinecones?"

Trent: He stole two pieces of Nate's orange. He ate one and held out the other to Blake. "Want one?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Poor kid."
> 
> David: "You ever think he's gonna figure to fight back? Get some pinecones?"
> 
> Trent: He stole two pieces of Nate's orange. He ate one and held out the other to Blake. "Want one?"



Nate: he looked at Trent "Dude, you just stole my orange."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he looked at Trent "Dude, you just stole my orange."



Trent: "What are you going to do about it?" He tried to act tough but smiled.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he counted to ten and then handed the peelings to Chelsea "Your ammo."
> 
> Chelsea: she laughed "Thank you." she then followed where Flynn had gone
> 
> Nate: he ate his orange



Flynn: "Back off." He went into his tent, closing it.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Poor kid."
> 
> David: "You ever think he's gonna figure to fight back? Get some pinecones?"
> 
> Trent: He stole two pieces of Nate's orange. He ate one and held out the other to Blake. "Want one?"



Blake: He took it. "Thanks."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "What are you going to do about it?" He tried to act tough but smiled.



Nate: "Well I wish I didn't give all my orange peels to Chelsea now." he said and then wiped his juicy fingers on Trent's shirt


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He took it. "Thanks."



Trent: He grinned. "You're welcome." He frowned and turned to Nate. "Hey!" He pulled off his shirt and whacked him with it.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "Back off." He went into his tent, closing it.



Chelsea: she opened the tent and pelted him with the orange peels she then closed the tent and started to walk away


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He grinned. "You're welcome." He frowned and turned to Nate. "Hey!" He pulled off his shirt and whacked him with it.



Nate: he laughed "Trent I've already knocked two people unconscious today. Do you want me to make it three?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "Trent I've already knocked two people unconscious today. Do you want me to make it three?"



Trent: "That's mean."

D&M: "Hey!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "That's mean."
> 
> D&M: "Hey!"



Nate: "I'm kidding! I have no intention of knocking anyone unconscious."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I'm kidding! I have no intention of knocking anyone unconscious."



Trent: "I know."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I know."



Nate: he smiled


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she opened the tent and pelted him with the orange peels she then closed the tent and started to walk away



Flynn: He muttered some choice words under his breath as he through out the orange peels.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I'm kidding! I have no intention of knocking anyone unconscious."



Kennedy: "I should hope not. Too many whacks to the head can give you a concussion. I should know, I get concussions all the time at school."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "I should hope not. Too many whacks to the head can give you a concussion. I should know, I get concussions all the time at school."



Nate: "People hit you on the head at school?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: He muttered some choice words under his breath as he through out the orange peels.



Chelsea: she walked back to were everyone was and sat down


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: He got up and sat down next to Blake. "So how'd you get shot?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "People hit you on the head at school?"



Kennedy: "Mmhmm, and everywhere else too. They say it's not like head injuries are a big deal, because the crazy girl can't get any crazier."



Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He got up and sat down next to Blake. "So how'd you get shot?"



Blake: "I had been visiting my older sister, she goes to college but doesn't live on campus, she shares an apartment with her three best friends. Anyway, her apartment is on the first floor, and it opens out onto the street. So I was walking out the door, my sister was about to come out after me. We'd noticed there were some strange popping sounds, but we thought one of the people on my sister's street was playing with firecrackers again. But when I went out the door, this big truck was driving down the road, and people were firing guns out the windows. A bullet hit a flowerpot and broke it, so I turned around to go back in, and a bullet hit me, in the shoulder. I fell, and I don't remember anything after that."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "Mmhmm, and everywhere else too. They say it's not like head injuries are a big deal, because the crazy girl can't get any crazier."



Nate: "Oh wow. That's terrible."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Mmhmm, and everywhere else too. They say it's not like head injuries are a big deal, because the crazy girl can't get any crazier."  Blake: "I had been visiting my older sister, she goes to college but doesn't live on campus, she shares an apartment with her three best friends. Anyway, her apartment is on the first floor, and it opens out onto the street. So I was walking out the door, my sister was about to come out after me. We'd noticed there were some strange popping sounds, but we thought one of the people on my sister's street was playing with firecrackers again. But when I went out the door, this big truck was driving down the road, and people were firing guns out the windows. A bullet hit a flowerpot and broke it, so I turned around to go back in, and a bullet hit me, in the shoulder. I fell, and I don't remember anything after that."



David: "I get it, Kennedy."

Trent: His eyes widened. "That's horrible. I-I'm sorry." He wanted to comfort him, but he wasn't sure how, so he just lowered his eyes awkwardly.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Oh wow. That's terrible."





Doodle98 said:


> David: "I get it, Kennedy."
> 
> Trent: His eyes widened. "That's horrible. I-I'm sorry." He wanted to comfort him, but he wasn't sure how, so he just lowered his eyes awkwardly.



Kennedy: She shrugged and said nonchalantly, "It is what it is. I'm the class freak after all. Grandmother's the only person that's ever wanted me, it's not like I shouldn't and don't expect that treatment. I've gotten very good at healing and covering up minor wounds, which comes in handy. I don't want to burden Grandmother anymore, she's already so kind and caring even with the state she's in. She's not been doing well health wise the past couple months." The last sentence made her show a worried look.

Blake: "It's okay. We'll get out of here and I'll be fine."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She shrugged and said nonchalantly, "It is what it is. I'm the class freak after all. Grandmother's the only person that's ever wanted me, it's not like I shouldn't and don't expect that treatment. I've gotten very good at healing and covering up minor wounds, which comes in handy. I don't want to burden Grandmother anymore, she's already so kind and caring even with the state she's in. She's not been doing well health wise the past couple months." The last sentence made her show a worried look.  Blake: "It's okay. We'll get out of here and I'll be fine."



David: "If there's any way for me to help, I will."

Trent: He nodded. "I think that since it was in your shoulder, it'll he easier to heal. I got it right here." He poked his abdomen. "I was absolutely sick of how the gang was treating me and the entire time I had been looking for a way out. I finally found an opening and decided to use it. I was wrong though, and they saw me trying to escape. I tried to fight back, but I hadn't eaten in days and it was me versus a group of five 20-27 year old men. It was just bad. Apparently-" he clenched his jaw so he wouldn't cry. "A-apparently they didn't want to use me anymore, they knew I'd escape again, maybe, so they held me down and one of them just touched the barrel of the gun to my stomach and pulled the trigger. I had thought I died, but-b-but I guess not." He lowered his head, a single tear running down his face. "Those b*stards. You have no idea what they did to me." He clenched his fists.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "If there's any way for me to help, I will."
> 
> Trent: He nodded. "I think that since it was in your shoulder, it'll he easier to heal. I got it right here." He poked his abdomen. "I was absolutely sick of how the gang was treating me and the entire time I had been looking for a way out. I finally found an opening and decided to use it. I was wrong though, and they saw me trying to escape. I tried to fight back, but I hadn't eaten in days and it was me versus a group of five 20-27 year old men. It was just bad. Apparently-" he clenched his jaw so he wouldn't cry. "A-apparently they didn't want to use me anymore, they knew I'd escape again, maybe, so they held me down and one of them just touched the barrel of the gun to my stomach and pulled the trigger. I had thought I died, but-b-but I guess not." He lowered his head, a single tear running down his face. "Those b*stards. You have no idea what they did to me." He clenched his fists.



Chelsea: she got up from where she was sitting and gave Trent a hug


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "If there's any way for me to help, I will."
> 
> Trent: He nodded. "I think that since it was in your shoulder, it'll he easier to heal. I got it right here." He poked his abdomen. "I was absolutely sick of how the gang was treating me and the entire time I had been looking for a way out. I finally found an opening and decided to use it. I was wrong though, and they saw me trying to escape. I tried to fight back, but I hadn't eaten in days and it was me versus a group of five 20-27 year old men. It was just bad. Apparently-" he clenched his jaw so he wouldn't cry. "A-apparently they didn't want to use me anymore, they knew I'd escape again, maybe, so they held me down and one of them just touched the barrel of the gun to my stomach and pulled the trigger. I had thought I died, but-b-but I guess not." He lowered his head, a single tear running down his face. "Those b*stards. You have no idea what they did to me." He clenched his fists.



Kennedy: She shrugged. "Thanks I guess, but it's not a big deal."

Blake: "I'm sure they did a lot of bad things, and yeah, like they said earlier, most people are despicable. But you're going to be fine, and Chelsea is probably going to drag you home with her and adopt you or something, so it'll only get easier for you."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She shrugged. "Thanks I guess, but it's not a big deal."  Blake: "I'm sure they did a lot of bad things, and yeah, like they said earlier, most people are despicable. But you're going to be fine, and Chelsea is probably going to drag you home with her and adopt you or something, so it'll only get easier for you."



David: "If you're sure."

Trent: He nodded. "S-sorry," he said, wiping his eyes. "I know." He looked up at Chelsea. "I'm okay."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: She shrugged. "Thanks I guess, but it's not a big deal."
> 
> Blake: "I'm sure they did a lot of bad things, and yeah, like they said earlier, most people are despicable. But you're going to be fine, and Chelsea is probably going to drag you home with her and adopt you or something, so it'll only get easier for you."





			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "If you're sure."
> 
> Trent: He nodded. "S-sorry," he said, wiping his eyes. "I know." He looked up at Chelsea. "I'm okay."



Chelsea: she smiled "Blake's right. I'm going to drag you home and adopt you." she held him in her lap

Nate: "You gonna adopt me too, Chels?" 

Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "I really wish I didn't throw all those orange peels at Flynn."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Blake's right. I'm going to drag you home and adopt you." she held him in her lap  Nate: "You gonna adopt me too, Chels?"  Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "I really wish I didn't throw all those orange peels at Flynn."



Trent: "Chels, I'm okay," he said, embarrassed.


----------



## Fairywings

Blake: "Probably not, he's allergic to citrus of any kind."

OOC: Did you see the Kennedy post Maps?


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Probably not, he's allergic to citrus of any kind."  OOC: Did you see the Kennedy post Maps?



Marcus: His jaw dropped.

David: He cursed. He got up and dashed to the tent. "Flynn, you okay?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Chels, I'm okay," he said, embarrassed.



Nate: he had a feeling that Trent was probably embarrassed because Chelsea was holding him and he said that he didn't want to be treated like a little kid "Hey Chelsea come 'ere." he said so she would leave Trent 

Chelsea: "I am not adopting you." she said still holding Teent in her lap

Nate: "Pleeeeease." 

Chelsea: "Ugh. Fine." she said and slipped Trent off of her lap and walked over to Nate


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he had a feeling that Trent was probably embarrassed because Chelsea was holding him and he said that he didn't want to be treated like a little kid "Hey Chelsea come 'ere." he said so she would leave Trent  Chelsea: "I am not adopting you." she said still holding Teent in her lap  Nate: "Pleeeeease."  Chelsea: "Ugh. Fine." she said and slipped Trent off of her lap and walked over to Nate



Trent: He looked at Nate thankfully. He'd want to cuddle with Chelsea later, but not now.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Probably not, he's allergic to citrus of any kind."
> 
> OOC: Did you see the Kennedy post Maps?



OOC: Which Kennedy post? wait did I miss something? Why is Blake saying this?



Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He looked at Nate thankfully. He'd want to cuddle with Chelsea later, but not now.



Nate: he smiled at Trent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC: Which Kennedy post? wait did I miss something? Why is Blake saying this?  Nate: he smiled at Trent



OOC: Chelsea was throwing oranges at Flynn, who is allergic to citrus.

Trent: He assumed that he'd have to tell Chelsea, so she wouldn't embarrass him again. "Blake, I don't know a lot about you. A-and I'd like to get to know you and be your friend." He smiled timidly. "Would that be alright?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Chelsea was throwing oranges at Flynn, who is allergic to citrus.
> 
> Trent: He assumed that he'd have to tell Chelsea, so she wouldn't embarrass him again. "Blake, I don't know a lot about you. A-and I'd like to get to know you and be your friend." He smiled timidly. "Would that be alright?"



OOC: okay I got that much but why did he say it then? Did someone say something about citrus? And what idiot lets a girl throw citrus peels at them when they're allergic?


----------



## maps823

OOC: okay I re-read it and Chelsea said she wished she hadn't thrown thise orange peels so I'm assuming that's why he said it


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC: okay I re-read it and Chelsea said she wished she hadn't thrown thise orange peels so I'm assuming that's why he said it



OOC: Yeah


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: His jaw dropped.
> 
> David: He cursed. He got up and dashed to the tent. "Flynn, you okay?"



Flynn: "I've got a bit of a headache, but I'm okay."



maps823 said:


> OOC: okay I re-read it and Chelsea said she wished she hadn't thrown thise orange peels so I'm assuming that's why he said it



OOC: Yeah.



Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She shrugged and said nonchalantly, "It is what it is. I'm the class freak after all. Grandmother's the only person that's ever wanted me, it's not like I shouldn't and don't expect that treatment. I've gotten very good at healing and covering up minor wounds, which comes in handy. I don't want to burden Grandmother anymore, she's already so kind and caring even with the state she's in. She's not been doing well health wise the past couple months." The last sentence made her show a worried look.
> 
> Blake: "It's okay. We'll get out of here and I'll be fine."



OOC: This was the Kennedy post I mentioned


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "I've got a bit of a headache, but I'm okay."  OOC: Yeah.  OOC: This was the Kennedy post I mentioned



David: "No allergic reactions?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: She shrugged and said nonchalantly, "It is what it is. I'm the class freak after all. Grandmother's the only person that's ever wanted me, it's not like I shouldn't and don't expect that treatment. I've gotten very good at healing and covering up minor wounds, which comes in handy. I don't want to burden Grandmother anymore, she's already so kind and caring even with the state she's in. She's not been doing well health wise the past couple months." The last sentence made her show a worried look.
> 
> Blake: "It's okay. We'll get out of here and I'll be fine."



Nate: "How old's your grandmother?"



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Blake: "Probably not, he's allergic to citrus of any kind."
> 
> OOC: Did you see the Kennedy post Maps?



Chelsea: she turned to Blake "Wait, what?"


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Chelsea was throwing oranges at Flynn, who is allergic to citrus.  Trent: He assumed that he'd have to tell Chelsea, so she wouldn't embarrass him again. "Blake, I don't know a lot about you. A-and I'd like to get to know you and be your friend." He smiled timidly. "Would that be alright?"



OOC: Oh my gosh Trent's so awkward.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh my gosh Trent's so awkward.



OOC: for real


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "No allergic reactions?"



Flynn: "The pain's as bad as it'll get unless I accidentally eat any."



maps823 said:


> Nate: "How old's your grandmother?"
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea: she turned to Blake "Wait, what?"



Kennedy: She bit her lip in thought. "Maybe late 70's. I know her 80th is soon, maybe a year or two, three years at the max."

Blake: "What I said. He's allergic to citrus - oranges, lemons, limes, the works."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Chelsea was throwing oranges at Flynn, who is allergic to citrus.
> 
> Trent: He assumed that he'd have to tell Chelsea, so she wouldn't embarrass him again. "Blake, I don't know a lot about you. A-and I'd like to get to know you and be your friend." He smiled timidly. "Would that be alright?"



Blake: "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "The pain's as bad as it'll get unless I accidentally eat any."  Kennedy: She bit her lip in thought. "Maybe late 70's. I know her 80th is soon, maybe a year or two, three years at the max."  Blake: "What I said. He's allergic to citrus - oranges, lemons, limes, the works."



David: "Okay, good."

Trent: He pulled his knees to his chest and buried his face into them. He sighed quietly.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "The pain's as bad as it'll get unless I accidentally eat any."
> 
> Kennedy: She bit her lip in thought. "Maybe late 70's. I know her 80th is soon, maybe a year or two, three years at the max."
> 
> Blake: "What I said. He's allergic to citrus - oranges, lemons, limes, the works."



Chelsea: she gasped and walked into his tent "Bloody hell, you idiot!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Okay."



Trent: "Cool," he said, his face still buried into his arms and knees.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay, good."
> 
> Trent: He pulled his knees to his chest and buried his face into them. He sighed quietly.





maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she gasped and walked into his tent "Bloody hell, you idiot!"



Flynn: "I'm not an idiot."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "I'm not an idiot."



Chelsea: "I could have killed you!"


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: "Chelsea's upset. It's not pretty when she gets upset," he murmured, lifting his head a bit. "I remind her of her brother. That's why she likes me," he told Blake.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I could have killed you!"



Flynn: "Not really, I didn't consume any."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "Not really, I didn't consume any."



Chelsea: "How was I supposed to know that?!?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Chelsea's upset. It's not pretty when she gets upset," he murmured, lifting his head a bit. "I remind her of her brother. That's why she likes me," he told Blake.



Blake: "Ah."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "How was I supposed to know that?!?"



Flynn; "Well, I wasn't groaning in pain or anything. I would have said something if I was concerned enough. And I did tell you to back off."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Ah."



Trent: He nodded. "So when did you and Flynn become like brothets?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn; "Well, I wasn't groaning in pain or anything. I would have said something if I was concerned enough. And I did tell you to back off."



Chelsea: "Well should have said like 'Girl, calm down with those orange peels. You might kill me!' That would have been better than 'Back off.'"


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: He laid back and watched Trent and Blake. He leaned over and asked Nate "someone has a new friend, eh?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He laid back and watched Trent and Blake. He leaned over and asked Nate "someone has a new friend, eh?"



Nate: "Looks like it."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Looks like it."



Marcus: He nudged him with his elbow and raised his eyebrows. "A little crush, perhaps?" He grinned. "Sad that he'll get rejected if he tries anything."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He nudged him with his elbow and raised his eyebrows. "A little crush, perhaps?" He grinned. "Sad that he'll get rejected if he tries anything."



Nate: he didn't say anything


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he didn't say anything



Marcus: He sighed. "Thought so."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He sighed. "Thought so."



Nate: he sighed too "If anyone else finds out..."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed too "If anyone else finds out..."



Marcus: "He actually told you?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "He actually told you?"



Nate: "Yeah, apparently I'm his best friend."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, apparently I'm his best friend."



Marcus: "That's sweet." He looked over at him. "He's making it pretty obvious. But most people here don't know he's gay, so I guess he's fine."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "That's sweet." He looked over at him. "He's making it pretty obvious. But most people here don't know he's gay, so I guess he's fine."



Nate: "He said you're to old to be his best friend." He laughed "Yeah, it is pretty obvious but he still can't know that you know."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nodded. "So when did you and Flynn become like brothets?"



Blake: "I don't really know. I just kinda stuck by him after we met and it just kinda happened."



maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well should have said like 'Girl, calm down with those orange peels. You might kill me!' That would have been better than 'Back off.'"



Flynn: He laughed. "For some reason, 'Girl, calm down with those orange peels. You might kill me!' just sounds wrong."

OOC: I heard that 'Girl, calm down with those orange peels. You might kill me!' in a ghetto girl's voice


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Blake: "I don't really know. I just kinda stuck by him after we met and it just kinda happened."
> 
> Flynn: He laughed. "For some reason, 'Girl, calm down with those orange peels. You might kill me!' just sounds wrong."
> 
> OOC: I heard that 'Girl, calm down with those orange peels. You might kill me!' in a ghetto girl's voice



Chelsea: she groaned "I just don't want to kill you, okay?" 

OOC: lol I keep re-reading in a ghetto girl's voice now


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she groaned "I just don't want to kill you, okay?"
> 
> OOC: lol I keep re-reading in a ghetto girl's voice now



OOC: lol


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "He said you're to old to be his best friend." He laughed "Yeah, it is pretty obvious but he still can't know that you know."



Marcus: "I won't tell." He smiled. "It's actually really cute. Even though it won't end well, you have to admit, it's really cute right now."

Trent: "Oh, well that's nice."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I won't tell." He smiled. "It's actually really cute. Even though it won't end well, you have to admit, it's really cute right now."
> 
> Trent: "Oh, well that's nice."



Nate: "Yeah, I feel kind of bad for Blake though."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, I feel kind of bad for Blake though."



Marcus: "Definitely. I don't know what Id do if a guy had a crush on me..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Definitely. I don't know what Id do if a guy had a crush on me..."



Nate: "Oh gosh, that'd just be weird. Thank goodness I'm not his type."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Oh gosh, that'd just be weird. Thank goodness I'm not his type."



Marcus: he chuckled.

Trent: "Are you talking about me...?" He asked.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he chuckled.
> 
> Trent: "Are you talking about me...?" He asked.



Nate: he elbowed Marcus in the ribs "Nope. Just talking about...um..orange peels," he said picking up one and trying not to laugh "so you see, like I was telling you Marcus, this is the perfect shade of orange. If it's a lighter color it isn't ripe and orange juice will squirt in your eye."


----------



## Fairywings

Flynn: "You won't kill me."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "You won't kill me."



Chelsea: "Okay, but I'm not going to let you throw peanut shells at me." she smiled


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, but I'm not going to let you throw peanut shells at me." she smiled



Flynn: "Why would I do that?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "Why would I do that?"



Chelsea: "I don't know. To get back at me. It's something my brother would do."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he elbowed Marcus in the ribs "Nope. Just talking about...um..orange peels," he said picking up one and trying not to laugh "so you see, like I was telling you Marcus, this is the perfect shade of orange. If it's a lighter color it isn't ripe and orange juice will squirt in your eye."



Trent: "Don't lie." He frowned and stood up.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Don't lie." He frowned and stood up.



Nate: "I could use a little help here." he whispered to Marcus


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I could use a little help here." he whispered to Marcus



Marcus: "We weren't saying bad things..."

Trent: "You were talking abut me and my condition."

Marcus: "Being gay is not a condition. It's not bad.

Trent: "Don't say it!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "We weren't saying bad things..."
> 
> Trent: "You were talking abut me and my condition."
> 
> Marcus: "Being gay is not a condition. It's not bad.
> 
> Trent: "Don't say it!"



Nate: he groaned "Dude, we weren't saying anything bad. We were just talking, we are allowed to talk, aren't we?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he groaned "Dude, we weren't saying anything bad. We were just talking, we are allowed to talk, aren't we?"



Trent: He sighed, his hands were shaking. "S-sorry. I just don't want people to know."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I don't know. To get back at me. It's something my brother would do."



Flynn: "I don't wreak vengeance on people I like."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He sighed, his hands were shaking. "S-sorry. I just don't want people to know."



Nate: "Well making a big scene probably isn't the best thing to do."



Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "I don't wreak vengeance on people I like."



Chelsea: she smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well making a big scene probably isn't the best thing to do."  Chelsea: she smiled



Trent: "I'm not making a big scene..."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well making a big scene probably isn't the best thing to do."
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea: she smiled



Flynn: "So we're good?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I'm not making a big scene..."



Nate: he sighed "Okay, whatever. Can you please return to your conversation now."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "So we're good?"



Chelsea: "Yeah, we're good. I really am sorry though."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed "Okay, whatever. Can you please return to your conversation now."



Trent: He got up and walked back to his tent, climbing in and curling up.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He got up and walked back to his tent, climbing in and curling up.



Nate: "Ugh, am I supposed to go talk to him now?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Ugh, am I supposed to go talk to him now?"



Marcus: "You don't have to."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, we're good. I really am sorry though."



Flynn: "It's okay, really."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "You don't have to."



Nate: "That secretly means yes, doesn't it?" he sighed "I just don't like feeding people a bunch of crap like 'It's okay, things will get better.' or 'That guy was a jerk anyways, it's a good thing you broke up with him' or 'It's okay to cry.' all of those are things I've said to Britt over the years, by the way."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "That secretly means yes, doesn't it?" he sighed "I just don't like feeding people a bunch of crap like 'It's okay, things will get better.' or 'That guy was a jerk anyways, it's a good thing you broke up with him' or 'It's okay to cry.' all of those are things I've said to Britt over the years, by the way."



Marcus: "Yeah. I hate that too."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "It's okay, really."



Chelsea: "Okay, if you say so. I'm glad we're friends." she smiled


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Yeah. I hate that too."



Nate: he sighed and walked over to Trent's tent "Hey."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed and walked over to Trent's tent "Hey."



Trent: "You told him, didn't you?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "You told him, didn't you?"



Nate: "Told who what?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Told who what?"



Trent: "You told Marcus..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "You told Marcus..."



Nate: "No, I didn't."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "No, I didn't."



Marcus: "He knows?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "He knows?"



Nate: "Um..."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Um..."



Trent: He sighed. "Is it really that obvious?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He sighed. "Is it really that obvious?"



Nate: "Marcus seems to think so."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Marcus seems to think so."



Trent: He groaned. "I'm so stupid."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He groaned. "I'm so stupid."



Nate: he gave him a hug "Kid, you're not stupid. You just shouldn't get too attached to Blake because he's not going to like you back."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he gave him a hug "Kid, you're not stupid. You just shouldn't get too attached to Blake because he's not going to like you back."



Trent: He sighed. "I know. I know." He put his head on Nate's shoulder. "It's just nice to finally feel something other than pain." He whimpered. "I'm sorry."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He sighed. "I know. I know." He put his head on Nate's shoulder. "It's just nice to finally feel something other than pain." He whimpered. "I'm sorry."



Nate: he rubbed his back "I'm so sorry kid."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he rubbed his back "I'm so sorry kid."



Trent: "It's alright." He sighed. "Maybe I should tell him so I can get over him already. But it's just scary. Like, if you tell a girl you like her there's still a chance that she'll like you back, but that doesn't happen with me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "It's alright." He sighed. "Maybe I should tell him so I can get over him already. But it's just scary. Like, if you tell a girl you like her there's still a chance that she'll like you back, but that doesn't happen with me."



Nate: "Okay, you want me to go with you?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Okay, you want me to go with you?"



Trent: "I don't want to go now! But yeah, when I do, can you be there?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I don't want to go now! But yeah, when I do, can you be there?"



Nate: he smiled "Okay. Well whenever you're ready just tell me."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled "Okay. Well whenever you're ready just tell me."



Trent: "Will he still be my friend?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Will he still be my friend?"



Nate: "I don't know, Trent. I'd like to say yes but I honestly don't know. I'm sure he will though."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I don't know, Trent. I'd like to say yes but I honestly don't know. I'm sure he will though."



Trent: He groaned. "I hate this."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He groaned. "I hate this."



Nate: "I know, squirt."


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, if you say so. I'm glad we're friends." she smiled



ooc: have you seen this Wings?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I know, squirt."



Trent: "I don't want to be like this."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I don't want to be like this."



Nate: he held him in his lap


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he held him in his lap



Trent: He closed is eyes tight and clenched his teeth so he didn't cry. Other than that he relaxed in Nate's arms, his head rested on his chest. He gently slid one of his small hands into Nate's.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He closed is eyes tight and clenched his teeth so he didn't cry. Other than that he relaxed in Nate's arms, his head rested on his chest. He gently slid one of his small hands into Nate's.



Nate: he didn't know how to comfort Trent but he knew that some people felt better if they cried "You can cry if you want to."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he didn't know how to comfort Trent but he knew that some people felt better if they cried "You can cry if you want to."



Trent: He squeezed Nate's hand and cried into his chest. "I don't want to tell him."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He squeezed Nate's hand and cried into his chest. "I don't want to tell him."



Nate: "Well don't tell him then." he really didn't know how Chelsea dealt with this kid crying all the time


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well don't tell him then." he really didn't know how Chelsea dealt with this kid crying all the time



Trent: "B-but-" he looked up at him. "Could you get Chelsea?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "B-but-" he looked up at him. "Could you get Chelsea?"



Nate: "I guess but I think she's talking to Flynn."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I guess but I think she's talking to Flynn."



Trent: "I-I know. I just need her advice. And her hugs."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I-I know. I just need her advice. And her hugs."



Nate: "Fine. I guess I'll go get her."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Fine. I guess I'll go get her."



Trent: He curled up into a ball. "Y-you don't have to."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He curled up into a ball. "Y-you don't have to."



Nate: "Kid, would you make up your mind. Do you want Chelsea or not?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Kid, would you make up your mind. Do you want Chelsea or not?"



Trent: He nodded.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He nodded.



Nate: he sighed and climbed out of the tent. He walked over to Flynn's tent "Chels the kid wants you." 

Chelsea: "Why?" 

Nate: "He wants a hug or something." 

Chelsea: "Can't you give him a hug?" 

Nate: "Would you just come on." 

Chelsea: "Fine." she climbed out of the tent and walked with Nate

Nate: "Why you so reluctant to come? You like Flynn or something?" he gasped "You do, don't you?"

Chelsea: she blushed a little and shoved him "I swear I'm going to kill you some day." She walked in to Trent's tent "Hey. Nate said you wanted a hug."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed and climbed out of the tent. He walked over to Flynn's tent "Chels the kid wants you."  Chelsea: "Why?"  Nate: "He wants a hug or something."  Chelsea: "Can't you give him a hug?"  Nate: "Would you just come on."  Chelsea: "Fine." she climbed out of the tent and walked with Nate  Nate: "Why you so reluctant to come? You like Flynn or something?" he gasped "You do, don't you?"  Chelsea: she blushed a little and shoved him "I swear I'm going to kill you some day." She walked in to Trent's tent "Hey. Nate said you wanted a hug."



Trent: "I-I-I hate myself."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I-I-I hate myself."



Chelsea: "What?" she quickly pulled him into her lap, hugging him and playing with his hair


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What?" she quickly pulled him into her lap, hugging him and playing with his hair



Trent: "I-I think I might like someone and it sucks."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I-I think I might like someone and it sucks."



Chelsea: "Blake?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Blake?"



Trent: "Does everyone know?!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Does everyone know?!"



Chelsea: "Who else knows? I only guessed because you said you thought he was handsome and he's the youngest guy here."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Who else knows? I only guessed because you said you thought he was handsome and he's the youngest guy here."



Trent: "Marcus was able to guess." His hands were shaking. "I should tell him, so I can get rejected and get over him, but I'm scared. What should I do?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Marcus was able to guess." His hands were shaking. "I should tell him, so I can get rejected and get over him, but I'm scared. What should I do?"



Chelsea: she held his shaking hands "Well, just because you get rejected doesn't mean you're going to get over him. You don't have to tell him unless you want to. You aren't obligated to tell people, it's really no ones decision who knows but your own."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held his shaking hands "Well, just because you get rejected doesn't mean you're going to get over him. You don't have to tell him unless you want to. You aren't obligated to tell people, it's really no ones decision who knows but your own."



Trent: "Well, I have to get over him, Chelsea. It's not like he'd like me back. I just-" he groaned.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Well, I have to get over him, Chelsea. It's not like he'd like me back. I just-" he groaned.



Chelsea: "I know you're going to have to get over him but I'm telling you getting rejected doesn't magically make you get over him. Just ask anyone." 

Nate: he sat down next to Marcus


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I know you're going to have to get over him but I'm telling you getting rejected doesn't magically make you get over him. Just ask anyone."
> 
> Nate: he sat down next to Marcus



Trent: "wouldn't it make things easier? Please, Chelsea, I don't like this. I don't want this anymore." Tears ran down his face. "Dang it. Dang it!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "wouldn't it make things easier? Please, Chelsea, I don't like this. I don't want this anymore." Tears ran down his face. "Dang it. Dang it!"



Chelsea: she wiped his tears and rubbed his back "I'm not telling you to not tell him and I'm not telling you to tell him. I can't make the decision for you but I will support your decision once you make it."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she wiped his tears and rubbed his back "I'm not telling you to not tell him and I'm not telling you to tell him. I can't make the decision for you but I will support your decision once you make it."



Trent: He sighed. "I'm going to. B-but not yet."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He sighed. "I'm going to. B-but not yet."



Chelsea: "Okay." she smiled and hugged him

Nate: "Hey." he said to Marcus


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay." she smiled and hugged him
> 
> Nate: "Hey." he said to Marcus



Trent: He whimpered quietly.

Marcus: "Kid okay?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He whimpered quietly.
> 
> Marcus: "Kid okay?"



Chelsea: she hugged him and rubbed his back "It's going to be okay, Trent." she whispered to him

Nate: "I dunno. He's really upset because he likes Blake and he's not going to like him back and he wants to tell him but he doesn't want to tell him at the same time and then he started crying and wanted Chelsea. So I got her and now I guess they're talking or crying or whatever it is they do. Also I think she has a crush."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she hugged him and rubbed his back "It's going to be okay, Trent." she whispered to him
> 
> Nate: "I dunno. He's really upset because he likes Blake and he's not going to like him back and he wants to tell him but he doesn't want to tell him at the same time and then he started crying and wanted Chelsea. So I got her and now I guess they're talking or crying or whatever it is they do. Also I think she has a crush."



Trent: "I hate myself, Chels."

Marcus: He smirked. "Of course she has a crush."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I hate myself, Chels."
> 
> Marcus: He smirked. "Of course she has a crush."



Chelsea: she frowned "Well, I don't like it when you say that because I happen to love you very much and I don't like it when you talk bad about yourself." she kissed him on top of his head 

Nate: he grinned "She said she's going to kill me some day, but I'm already kind of dead so it wouldn't hurt to tell you, would it?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she frowned "Well, I don't like it when you say that because I happen to love you very much and I don't like it when you talk bad about yourself." she kissed him on top of his head
> 
> Nate: he grinned "She said she's going to kill me some day, but I'm already kind of dead so it wouldn't hurt to tell you, would it?"



Trent: He smiled slightly. "I love you too. I'm sorry."

Marcus: He laughed. "Sure."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled slightly. "I love you too. I'm sorry."
> 
> Marcus: He laughed. "Sure."



Chelsea: she kissed his head again "It's okay."

Nate: "It's Flynn."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed his head again "It's okay."
> 
> Nate: "It's Flynn."



Trent: He sighed. "I'm scared."

Marcus: "I knew it!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He sighed. "I'm scared."
> 
> Marcus: "I knew it!"



Chelsea: "It's okay to be scared but we're all her for you."

Nate: he laughed "Dude, I'm going to make sure to never be in your presence if I like some one, well actually that'd be a give away. But if I am around you you're going to know any ways so I guess there's really no hiding anything from you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's okay to be scared but we're all her for you."
> 
> Nate: he laughed "Dude, I'm going to make sure to never be in your presence if I like some one, well actually that'd be a give away. But if I am around you you're going to know any ways so I guess there's really no hiding anything from you."



Trent: He nodded. "How soon? How soon should I do it? Please help me."

Marcus: He smirked.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nodded. "How soon? How soon should I do it? Please help me."
> 
> Marcus: He smirked.



Chelsea: "I dunno. I guess as soon as possible, get it over with."

Nate: he smiled "So, you been playing match maker the whole time you been here?"


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: lol, I wonder what is with my characters. The only one not an object of someone's affection is Kennedy. Guess I'm just a good RPer, or maybe I just have good taste.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I dunno. I guess as soon as possible, get it over with."
> 
> Nate: he smiled "So, you been playing match maker the whole time you been here?"



Trent: He sighed. "I'll tell him tonight."

Marcus: "Eh. I dabble."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> OOC: lol, I wonder what is with my characters. The only one not an object of someone's affection is Kennedy. Guess I'm just a good RPer, or maybe I just have good taste.



OOC: lol


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He sighed. "I'll tell him tonight."
> 
> Marcus: "Eh. I dabble."



Chelsea: "Okay."

Nate: he laughed "It appears I'm not the only comedian here."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay."
> 
> Nate: he laughed "It appears I'm not the only comedian here."



OOC: I apologize, Perry, there may be quite a bit of homosexual awkwardness coming soon.

Trent: "Make sure I don't back out of it."

Marcus: "Again, I just dabble."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I apologize, Perry, there may be quite a bit of homosexual awkwardness coming soon.
> 
> Trent: "Make sure I don't back out of it."
> 
> Marcus: "Again, I just dabble."



OOC: I don't deal with awkwardness well.......(of any kind)


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I don't deal with awkwardness well.......(of any kind)



OOC: Then this should be interesting...


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I apologize, Perry, there may be quite a bit of homosexual awkwardness coming soon.
> 
> Trent: "Make sure I don't back out of it."
> 
> Marcus: "Again, I just dabble."



Chelsea: "I'll try my best."

Nate: he laughed again "I take it you just dabble in cooking too."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I don't deal with awkwardness well.......(of any kind)





Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Then this should be interesting...



OOC: I'm going to get my popcorn


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I'll try my best."
> 
> Nate: he laughed again "I take it you just dabble in cooking too."



Trent: He took a deep breath. "Oh god."

Marcus: "No, that's my profession."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He took a deep breath. "Oh god."
> 
> Marcus: "No, that's my profession."



Chelsea: "It's okay, kiddo. You were going to have to do it eventually."

Nate: he rolled his eyes


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's okay, kiddo. You were going to have to do it eventually."
> 
> Nate: he rolled his eyes



Trent: "What do you think he'll say?"

Marcus: He chuckled.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Then this should be interesting...



OOC: You should know I don't do well with awkward, there's been a lot of incidents on YA alone...


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: You should know I don't do well with awkward, there's been a lot of incidents on YA alone...



OOC: Oh yeah.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "What do you think he'll say?"
> 
> Marcus: He chuckled.



Chelsea: she sighed she felt bad for Blake "I dunno."

Nate: "It should be interesting when he tells him."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Oh yeah.



OOC: lol


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed she felt bad for Blake "I dunno."
> 
> Nate: "It should be interesting when he tells him."



Trent: "He's going to hate me."

Marcus: "He's going to tell?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "He's going to hate me."
> 
> Marcus: "He's going to tell?"



Chelsea: she sighed "He's not going to hate you."

Nate: "Yeah, I don't know when though. He wants me to be there when he does."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed "He's not going to hate you."
> 
> Nate: "Yeah, I don't know when though. He wants me to be there when he does."



Trent: "Yes he is."

Marcus: "Wow."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Yes he is."
> 
> Marcus: "Wow."



Chelsea: "He'll be freaked out but he won't hate you." she really hoped that she wasn't lying too Trent

Nate: "Yeah. I feel bad for the both of them."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "He'll be freaked out but he won't hate you." she really hoped that she wasn't lying too Trent
> 
> Nate: "Yeah.



Trent: "I-I don't want to freak him out. I don't want to be a freak." He put his face in his hands.

Marcus: "Poor Blake." He looked up. "Suns starting to set."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I-I don't want to freak him out. I don't want to be a freak." He put his face in his hands.
> 
> Marcus: "Poor Blake." He looked up. "Suns starting to set."



Chelsea: "Poor choice of words, I just mean that he'll be surprised but he's not going to hate you." she hugged him again "I looks like the sun's setting."

Nate: "Yeah. The sunset's pretty though."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Poor choice of words, I just mean that he'll be surprised but he's not going to hate you." she hugged him again "I looks like the sun's setting."
> 
> Nate: "Yeah. The sunset's pretty though."



Trent: His eyes shot open. "Oh no. Oh no no no no no."

Marcus: He nodded and sighed. "I miss Lynn."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: His eyes shot open. "Oh no. Oh no no no no no."
> 
> Marcus: He nodded and sighed. "I miss Lynn."



Chelsea: "It's okay, you just have to get it over with." she said giving him a big hug 

Nate: "I'm sorry, man. But we'll get out soon enough and on the bright side all you're missing is mood swings and pregnancy cravings right now."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's okay, you just have to get it over with." she said giving him a big hug
> 
> Nate: "I'm sorry, man. But we'll get out soon enough and on the bright side all you're missing is mood swings and pregnancy cravings right now."



Trent: "Should I go now?"

Marcus: "I want to be there to help her through all that."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Should I go now?"
> 
> Marcus: "I want to be there to help her through all that."



Chelsea: "I guess. It's now or never."

Nate: "Well I'm sure we haven't been gone for too long and plus when we get back you'll have a nanny." he  grinned


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I guess. It's now or never."
> 
> Nate: "Well I'm sure we haven't been gone for too long and plus when we get back you'll have a nanny." he  grinned



Trent: He sighed and stepped out of the tent. He couldn't stop his entire body from shaking.

Marcus: He patted him on the back. "Thanks, man."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He sighed and stepped out of the tent. He couldn't stop his entire body from shaking.
> 
> Marcus: He patted him on the back. "Thanks, man."



Chelsea: she put an arm around him to try and stop his shaking

Nate: "No problem but I'm not wearing like a dress or anything." he grinned

OOC: I'm picturing Cody from the episode on Suite life on Deck when he's wearing a dress as Nate being a nanny


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she put an arm around him to try and stop his shaking
> 
> Nate: "No problem but I'm not wearing like a dress or anything." he grinned
> 
> OOC: I'm picturing Cody from the episode on Suite life on Deck when he's wearing a dress as Nate being a nanny



Trent: He walked over to Blake and sat down. He looked at Nate, terrified. "B-Blake?" he asked, his voice cracking.

Marcus: He snorted. "Aww, man. Oh, looks like Trent's already doing it."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He walked over to Blake and sat down. He looked at Nate, terrified. "B-Blake?" he asked, his voice cracking.
> 
> Marcus: He snorted. "Aww, man. Oh, looks like Trent's already doing it."



Chelsea: she sat down next to Marcus and Nate and sighed

Nate: "Oh gosh, you think this qualifies as me being there for him?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sat down next to Marcus and Nate and sighed
> 
> Nate: "Oh gosh, you think this qualifies as me being there for him?"



Marcus: "Probably not... Aww, the poor kid is shaking." He gently put an arm around Chelsea. "It'll be okay."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He walked over to Blake and sat down. He looked at Nate, terrified. "B-Blake?" he asked, his voice cracking.
> 
> Marcus: He snorted. "Aww, man. Oh, looks like Trent's already doing it."



Blake: "Hey Trent."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Probably not... Aww, the poor kid is shaking." He gently put an arm around Chelsea. "It'll be okay."



Nate: he sighed and stood up. He sat down next to Trent and put an arm around him.

Chelsea: "It better be." she rested her head on Marcus' shoulder


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Hey Trent."



Trent: "I-I think there's something I need to tell you. It'll probably freak you out, but you deserve to know." He ran a hand through his hair.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed and stood up. He sat down next to Trent and put an arm around him.
> 
> Chelsea: "It better be." she rested her head on Marcus' shoulder



Trent: He looked up at Nate and sighed quietly.

Marcus: "I hope Blake won't be mean to him."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I-I think there's something I need to tell you. It'll probably freak you out, but you deserve to know." He ran a hand through his hair.



Blake: "Okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He looked up at Nate and sighed quietly.
> 
> Marcus: "I hope Blake won't be mean to him."



Nate: he sat with his arm around Trent waiting for him to drop the bomb

Chelsea: "Me too, but I honestly don't know what I would do if a girl came up to me and said she liked me."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Okay."



Trent: "Well, first off, you should k-know that I-I'm g-gay." He resisted the urge to cry.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sat with his arm around Trent waiting for him to drop the bomb
> 
> Chelsea: "Me too, but I honestly don't know what I would do if a girl came up to me and said she liked me."



Marcus: "Me neither."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Well, first off, you should k-know that I-I'm g-gay." He resisted the urge to cry.



Nate: he sighed. One bomb down one to go



Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Me neither."



Chelsea: "So, Nate's going to be your nanny?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed. One bomb down one to go
> 
> Chelsea: "So, Nate's going to be your nanny?"



Trent: He was still shaking and it looked like all the blood had run from all of his body except his cheeks.

Marcus: "Yup."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Well, first off, you should k-know that I-I'm g-gay." He resisted the urge to cry.



Blake: "Tell me something I don't know. Seriously, my uncle is gay, I can just tell sometimes."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Tell me something I don't know. Seriously, my uncle is gay, I can just tell sometimes."



Trent: His eyes widened and his face turned pink. "O-oh. I-well-uhm..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He was still shaking and it looked like all the blood had run from all of his body except his cheeks.
> 
> Marcus: "Yup."



Chelsea: she looked at Trent "Oh gosh, just look at him."



Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Tell me something I don't know. Seriously, my uncle is gay, I can just tell sometimes."



Nate: he held onto Trent but seriously wanted to hug Blake right now


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: His eyes widened and his face turned pink. "O-oh. I-well-uhm..."



Blake: "Never mind, you didn't know. What was the other thing?'


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Never mind, you didn't know. What was the other thing?'



Trent: "Never mind. It's stupid."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked at Trent "Oh gosh, just look at him."
> 
> Nate: he held onto Trent but seriously wanted to hug Blake right now



Marcus: "This isn't good."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Never mind. It's stupid."



Blake: "You sure?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "This isn't good."



Chelsea: "Yeah, Blake looks fine but I think Trent's going to explode."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "You sure?"



Trent: "I-I-" he looked up at Nate. He was shaking. He sighed and looked Blake in the eye. "I kind of really like you. A lot. I just needed to get rejected so I could get over it. Please don't hate me."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, Blake looks fine but I think Trent's going to explode."



Marcus: He sighed. "He did it. He told him. Get ready for tears."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I-I-" he looked up at Nate. He was shaking. He sighed and looked Blake in the eye. "I kind of really like you. A lot. I just needed to get rejected so I could get over it. Please don't hate me."



Nate: he put the boy in his lap "It's okay, kiddo. You got it over with."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He sighed. "He did it. He told him. Get ready for tears."



Chelsea: "I think I could use like ten t-shirts right now." she gave a small laugh


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I-I-" he looked up at Nate. He was shaking. He sighed and looked Blake in the eye. "I kind of really like you. A lot. I just needed to get rejected so I could get over it. Please don't hate me."



Blake: "Oh." He was silent for a moment. "Trent, I don't hate you. I told you my uncle's gay, and he's still my uncle and I still like and care about him. I just happen to like girls. Don't get hung up over it, there's billions of fish in the sea. No one here cares whether other people like girls or boys or both. You're fine, no one hates you."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Oh." He was silent for a moment. "Trent, I don't hate you. I told you my uncle's gay, and he's still my uncle and I still like and care about him. I just happen to like girls. Don't get hung up over it, there's billions of fish in the sea. No one here cares whether other people like girls or boys or both. You're fine, no one hates you."



Nate: "I don't think Trent wants to date a fish." he smiled


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Oh." He was silent for a moment. "Trent, I don't hate you. I told you my uncle's gay, and he's still my uncle and I still like and care about him. I just happen to like girls. Don't get hung up over it, there's billions of fish in the sea. No one here cares whether other people like girls or boys or both. You're fine, no one hates you."



Trent: He nodded and he rested his head on Nate's chest. He didn't cry, he didn't shake, he didn't speak, he just did nothing. That was all he could do.

Marcus: He watched, drumming his fingers on the ground.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nodded and he rested his head on Nate's chest. He didn't cry, he didn't shake, he didn't speak, he just did nothing. That was all he could do.
> 
> Marcus: He watched, drumming his fingers on the ground.



Nate: he looked down at Trent the kid wasn't crying. He was shocked he half expected a pig to fly by

Chelsea: "What do you think happened?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he looked down at Trent the kid wasn't crying. He was shocked he half expected a pig to fly by
> 
> Chelsea: "What do you think happened?"



Marcus: "No idea."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "No idea."



Chelsea: "Have I gone deaf? I don't hear any crying."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Have I gone deaf? I don't hear any crying."



Marcus: "He's just sitting there..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "He's just sitting there..."



Chelsea: "This is just weird..."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "This is just weird..."



Marcus: "Is he dead...? Wait, no, he just blinked."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Is he dead...? Wait, no, he just blinked."



Chelsea: she laughed "I shouldn't be laughing." she bit her lip "I'm going to go see what's up." she said walking over to Trent and whispered into Nate's ear "What 'appened?" 

Nate: "I dunno, he's not doing anything."

Chelsea: "Trent?" she said brushing his hair


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed "I shouldn't be laughing." she bit her lip "I'm going to go see what's up." she said walking over to Trent



Marcus: He followed.

Trent: He continued doing nothing. On the inside, he was aching. He wanted to puke. His heart hurt. But he didn't let it show. He didn't respond to Chelsea.


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed "I shouldn't be laughing." she bit her lip "I'm going to go see what's up." she said walking over to Trent and whispered into Nate's ear "What 'appened?"
> 
> Nate: "I dunno, he's not doing anything."
> 
> Chelsea: "Trent?" she said brushing his hair



ooc: this was edited a bit (probably while you were typing)


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed "I shouldn't be laughing." she bit her lip "I'm going to go see what's up." she said walking over to Trent and whispered into Nate's ear "What 'appened?"
> 
> Nate: "I dunno, he's not doing anything."
> 
> Chelsea: "Trent?" she said brushing his hair



Trent: He didn't respond or even look up at Chelsea.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He didn't respond or even look up at Chelsea.



Chelsea: she was really worried about Trent "You think he's doing that selective mutism thing?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she was really worried about Trent "You think he's doing that selective mutism thing?"



Marcus: "What the hell is selective mutism?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "What the hell is selective mutism?"



Chelsea: "It's like where you're able to talk but you don't. Sometimes the person will talk to only certain people or at certain times, like not in public but they'll talk at home. Some people think it happens because of trauma or abuse."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's like where you're able to talk but you don't. Sometimes the person will talk to only certain people or at certain times, like not in public but they'll talk at home. Some people think it happens because of trauma or abuse."



Marcus: "I sure hope not." He looked over at Blake. "I'm sorry for all this. He just wanted to tell you." He leaned down and picked up the fragile boy. "Thank you for letting him down easy. He'll be alright. I'm going to take him back to the tent now." He walked to the tent and laid Trent down in a sleeping bag. He then walked back to the group. "Someone should probably be with him at all times until he starts reacting and speaking again."

Trent: He stared at the wall of the tent. He had known this was coming. He hated himself. Why did he have to like Blake? Why did he have to like boys? His mind drifted back to some of the things he had done because of the gang. They would hold him against his will and kiss him. They'd have contests to see when he'd start giving in and kiss someone back. The longer he stayed there, the shorter that time of rebellion became. He just wanted to get it over with. They had broken him.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I sure hope not." He looked over at Blake. "I'm sorry for all this. He just wanted to tell you." He leaned down and picked up the fragile boy. "Thank you for letting him down easy. He'll be alright. I'm going to take him back to the tent now." He walked to the tent and laid Trent down in a sleeping bag. He then walked back to the group. "Someone should probably be with him at all times until he starts reacting and speaking again."
> 
> Trent: He stared at the wall of the tent. He had known this was coming. He hated himself. Why did he have to like Blake? Why did he have to like boys? His mind drifted back to some of the things he had done because of the gang. They would hold him against his will and kiss him. They'd have contests to see when he'd start giving in and kiss someone back. The longer he stayed there, the shorter that time of rebellion became. He just wanted to get it over with. They had broken him.



Blake: "No problem."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "No problem."



Marcus: "I was positive that there were going to be some tears. I don't know. You handled it well, by the way. Are you freaked?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I sure hope not." He looked over at Blake. "I'm sorry for all this. He just wanted to tell you." He leaned down and picked up the fragile boy. "Thank you for letting him down easy. He'll be alright. I'm going to take him back to the tent now." He walked to the tent and laid Trent down in a sleeping bag. He then walked back to the group. "Someone should probably be with him at all times until he starts reacting and speaking again."
> 
> Trent: He stared at the wall of the tent. He had known this was coming. He hated himself. Why did he have to like Blake? Why did he have to like boys? His mind drifted back to some of the things he had done because of the gang. They would hold him against his will and kiss him. They'd have contests to see when he'd start giving in and kiss someone back. The longer he stayed there, the shorter that time of rebellion became. He just wanted to get it over with. They had broken him.



Chelsea: she went over to his tent and snuggled up beside him in her sleeping bag "It's okay, Trent. It's okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she went over to his tent and held him " It's okay, Trent. It's okay."



Trent: He stared at the wall of the tent, not speaking.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He stared at the wall of the tent, not speaking.



Chelsea: "You can talk when you're ready to but I'm going to stay with you until you do."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You can talk when you're ready to but I'm going to stay with you until you do."



Trent: He gently slid his hand into hers but did nothing else.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He gently slid his hand into hers but did nothing else.



Chelsea: she held his little hand and kissed his head "I love you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held his little hand and kissed his head "I love you."



Trent: He held her pointer finger tightly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He held her pointer finger tightly.



Chelsea: she rubbed his back because she didn't know what else to do


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she rubbed his back because she didn't know what else to do



Trent: he sighed quietly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: he sighed quietly.



Chelsea: she sighed too she wished he would at least talk to her


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed too she wished he would at least talk to her



Trent: His hands were shaking. Tears stung his eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: His hands were shaking. Tears stung his eyes.



Chelsea: she held his hands and dried his tears with her shirt


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held his hands and dried his tears with her shirt



Trent: He still couldn't speak.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He still couldn't speak.



Chelsea: "It's okay you don't have to talk...but I do need to know if your hurt or sick, okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's okay you don't have to talk...but I do need to know if your hurt or sick, okay."



Trent: "I-I-" he sighed. "M-my heart-" he fell silent and grabbed her hand.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I-I-" he sighed. "M-my heart-" he fell silent and grabbed her hand.



Chelsea: she held on to his hand "Oh, heartbreak. I see. I wish I could tell you this is going to be your last one, but it's not. Getting your heartbroken is terrible but you'll find someone that's right for you eventually. Unfortunately we don't have any ice cream and chick flicks to watch..." she smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held on to his hand "Oh, heartbreak. I see. I wish I could tell you this is going to be your last one, but it's not. Getting your heartbroken is terrible but you'll find someone that's right for you eventually. Unfortunately we don't have any ice cream and chick flicks to watch..." she smiled



Trent: He looked up at her and sighed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He looked up at her and sighed.



Chelsea: "I know, kiddo." she sighed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I know, kiddo." she sighed



Trent: "I-It hurts."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I-It hurts."



Chelsea: she wanted to say I told you so but decided against it "Yeah but it'll get better with time."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she wanted to say I told you so but decided against it "Yeah but it'll get better with time."



Trent: He buried his head into her chest. "I shouldn't have done it. He-he hates me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He buried his head into her chest. "I shouldn't have done it. He-he hates me."



Chelsea: "He doesn't hate you, Trent.  No one hates you." she played with his hair


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "He doesn't hate you, Trent.  No one hates you." she played with his hair



Trent: "I hate me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I hate me."



Chelsea: she sighed "I don't like it when you say that. I love you very very much. Your a great kid. You're nice, and sweet and funny and you have really cool hair."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed "I don't like it when you say that. I love you very very much. Your a great kid. You're nice, and sweet and funny and you have really cool hair."



Trent: He shook his head. "No."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He shook his head. "No."



Chelsea: she kissed his head "Yes."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed his head "Yes."



Trent: He just shook his head again. "Why do I have to be gay, Chelsea? It hurts. There aren't billions of fish in the sea for me. People think I'm a freak. I am. I'm a freak." He finally started to cry.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He just shook his head again. "Why do I have to be gay, Chelsea? It hurts. There aren't billions of fish in the sea for me. People think I'm a freak. I am."



Chelsea: "Maybe there aren't a billions of fish in the sea for you but I think there's at least a million. And you're not a freak."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Maybe there aren't a billions of fish in the sea for you but I think there's at least a million. And you're not a freak."



Trent: "I'm going to be alone forever." He finally started to cry. "I hate myself! I hate myself and I'm never leaving this tent ever."  

Marcus: He heard soft sobs. "She got him to cry. I guess that's good." He sighed and leaned on a tree. "Blake? Maybe tomorrow you should talk to him. I'm sorry we're putting you through this, but I'm really concerned about the kid."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I'm going to be alone forever." He finally started to cry. "I hate myself! I hate myself and I'm never leaving this tent ever."
> 
> Marcus: He heard soft sobs. "She got him to cry. I guess that's good." He sighed and leaned on a tree. "Blake? Maybe tomorrow you should talk to him. I'm sorry we're putting you through this, but I'm really concerned about the kid."



Chelsea: "Trent, you're not going to be forever alone. You're only thirteen, you have your whole life ahead of you to find someone. And what are you going to do when we get home? I don't think my mom will let you live in a tent in the backyard." she hugged him and rubbed his back som more

Nate: "Poor kid." he sighed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Trent, you're not going to be forever alone. You're only thirteen, you have your whole life ahead of you to find someone. And what are you going to do when we get home? I don't think my mom will let you live in a tent in the backyard." she hugged him and rubbed his back som more  Nate: "Poor kid." he sighed



Trent: "I kinda just want to die here. I know I have to get over him, but-why is my life so horrible?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I kinda just want to die here. I know I have to get over him, but-why is my life so horrible?"



Chelsea: "Trent, I'm not letting you die in this crappy little tent just because you got your heart broken." she sighed "Every one has a hard tine in their life, this just happens to be your hard time right now but things are going to get better. I promise."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Trent, I'm not letting you die in this crappy little tent just because you got your heart broken." she sighed "Every one has a hard tine in their life, this just happens to be your hard time right now but things are going to get better. I promise."



Trent: "I've had it bad my entire gosh d*mned life, Chels. I was kidnapped and kept for like a year, for gods sake!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I've had it bad my entire gosh d*mned life, Chels. I was kidnapped and kept for like a year, for gods sake!"



Chelsea: she took of her shirt and dried up his tears "Trent, Nate's been abused for two years and his parents don't even care about him but now he's going to live with Marcus and he has friends that care about him. Marcus was disowned and homeless but now he has a wife and kid. David is an orphan but now he has Gwen. Things will get better Trent."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she took of her shirt and dried up his tears "Trent, Nate's been abused for two years and his parents don't even care about him but now he's going to live with Marcus and he has friends that care about him. Marcus was disowned and homeless but now he has a wife and kid. David is an orphan but now he has Gwen. Things will get better Trent."



Trent: He shrugged and stopped talking. He turned away and laid down.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He shrugged and stopped talking. He turned away and laid down.



Chelsea: she laid down and snuggled up next to him "I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laid down and snuggled up next to him "I'm sorry."



Trent: He closed his eyes, his long eyelashes wet with tears. He slowly fell asleep.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He closed his eyes, his long eyelashes wet with tears. He slowly fell asleep.



Chelsea: she looked at Trent, she was glad he had fallen asleep. She hoped some one would come to check on him so she could tell them what was happening


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked at Trent, she was glad he had fallen asleep. She hoped some one would come to check on him so she could tell them what was happening



David: He peeked in. "Chels? Everything okay?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He peeked in. "Chels? Everything okay?"



Chelsea: "Could you define okay?" she sighed "Also could you hand me my shirt please."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Could you define okay?" she sighed "Also could you hand me my shirt please."



David: He handed her the shirt. "What's wrong?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He handed her the shirt. "What's wrong?"



Chelsea: she put on her shirt and sighed "Well, first of all he liked Blake so he had to tell him. Now he's heartbroken, hates himself and wants to die in this tent."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she put on her shirt and sighed "Well, first of all he liked Blake so he had to tell him. Now he's heartbroken, hates himself and wants to die in this tent."



David: He groaned. "Kid..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He groaned. "Kid..."



Chelsea: she sighed "Also he wouldn't talk for a while after he told him and he thinks he's going to be forever alone."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed "Also he wouldn't talk for a while after he told him and he thinks he's going to be forever alone."



David: "Great."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Great."



Chelsea: "Got any words of wisdom? Morale's kinda low around here."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Got any words of wisdom? Morale's kinda low around here."



David: "I'll speak with him."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I'll speak with him."



Chelsea: she gave him a hug "You're a life saver. Should I stay here or let you two talk alone?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she gave him a hug "You're a life saver. Should I stay here or let you two talk alone?"



David: "Well, he's asleep right now."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Well, he's asleep right now."



Chelsea: "Right, when he wakes up you can talk to him."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Right, when he wakes up you can talk to him."



David: He nodded. "Okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He nodded. "Okay."



Chelsea:  "Just be aware that he might not respond to you when you're talking. He might just be silent again, he really hope not, but he might."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea:  "Just be aware that he might not respond to you when you're talking. He might just be silent again, he really hope not, but he might."



David: He sighed and nodded.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He sighed and nodded.



Chelsea: she laid down next to Trent and brushed his hair "I'm really worried about him."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laid down next to Trent and brushed his hair "I'm really worried about him."



David: "How'd Blake react?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "How'd Blake react?"



Chelsea: "I don't know exactly he looked pretty okay when Trent told him but I was sitting with Marcus so I didn't really hear anything. Nate was with him and then he just didn't talk or cry or anything once he told Blake. It was really weird."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I don't know exactly he looked pretty okay when Trent told him but I was sitting with Marcus so I didn't really hear anything. Nate was with him and then he just didn't talk or cry or anything once he told Blake. It was really weird."



David: "Odd."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Odd."



Chelsea: "Very."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Very."



David: "Just let him sleep through the night."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Just let him sleep through the night."



Chelsea: "Okay. Could you watch him for a bit? I want to get something to eat and tell Marcus and Nate what's happening."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay. Could you watch him for a bit? I want to get something to eat and tell Marcus and Nate what's happening."



David: "Sure." He sat down and pet the boy's hair."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Sure." He sat down and pet the boy's hair."



Chelsea: she smiled "Thank you." she walked out of the tent picked an orange and sat down by Marcus and Nate 

Nate: he ate an orange too


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Thank you." she walked out of the tent picked an orange and sat down by Marcus and Nate  Nate: he ate an orange too



Marcus: "Heard crying."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Heard crying."



Chelsea: she sighed "He's heartbroken, forever alone, hates himself and wants to die in that tent. No biggie." 

Nate: "Wow."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed "He's heartbroken, forever alone, hates himself and wants to die in that tent. No biggie."  Nate: "Wow."



Marcus: His jaw dropped.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: His jaw dropped.



Chelsea: "Yeah, took a while for him to actually talk though. David's said to just let him sleep through the night and he's going to talk to him tomorrow. How's Blake?"

Nate: "He seems alright. His uncle's gay so he said he already knew Trent was."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, took a while for him to actually talk though. David's said to just let him sleep through the night and he's going to talk to him tomorrow. How's Blake?"  Nate: "He seems alright. His uncle's gay so he said he already knew Trent was."



Marcus: "I hope he and Blake won't be awkward after this."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I hope he and Blake won't be awkward after this."



Chelsea: "Me too, but Trent thinks he hates him and says he'll never come out of that tent."

Nate: "But he told him he didn't hate him."

Chelsea: "I know. I've told him that and a lot of other things to but he's convinced that he's a horrible person and everyone should hate him."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Me too, but Trent thinks he hates him and says he'll never come out of that tent."  Nate: "But he told him he didn't hate him."  Chelsea: "I know. I've told him that and a lot of other things to but he's convinced that he's a horrible person and everyone should hate him."



Marcus: "Blake should talk to him."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Blake should talk to him."



Nate: "Yeah but what would he say? I hardly know what to say to the kid sometimes."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah but what would he say? I hardly know what to say to the kid sometimes."



Marcus: "No idea."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "No idea."



Chelsea: she sighed "Could we just talk about something else, please?"

Nate: he grinned "Like what? Flynn?" 

Chelsea: "Shut up."

Nate: he grinned and ate his orange

Chelsea: she watched him eat his orange and glared at him "I wish you were allergic to citrus."


----------



## maps823

ooc: I can't see my post

never mind I see it now


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed "Could we just talk about something else, please?"  Nate: he grinned "Like what? Flynn?"  Chelsea: "Shut up."  Nate: he grinned and ate his orange  Chelsea: she watched him eat his orange and glared at him "I wish you were allergic to citrus."



Marcus: He laughed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He laughed.



Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "I take it you and your big mouth told him too. You are so dead." 

Nate: "I know. That's why I had to make sure some one else knew so they could tease you about it." he grinned

Chelsea: "I hate you." she said jokingly and threw an orange peel at him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "I take it you and your big mouth told him too. You are so dead."  Nate: "I know. That's why I had to make sure some one else knew so they could tease you about it." he grinned  Chelsea: "I hate you." she said jokingly and threw an orange peel at him



Marcus: "Don't be killing my nanny."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Don't be killing my nanny."



Chelsea: she laughed

Nate: "Isn't there a more masculine term for nanny?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed  Nate: "Isn't there a more masculine term for nanny?"



Marcus: "Manny."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Manny."



Chelsea: she laughed

Nate: "How do you know that? Do you dabble in the manny business too?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed  Nate: "How do you know that? Do you dabble in the manny business too?"



Marcus: "Nope." He smirked.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Nope." He smirked.



Nate: "Dude, if you don't quit dabbling in comedy or you'll steal my stage."

Chelsea: she smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Dude, if you don't quit dabbling in comedy or you'll steal my stage."  Chelsea: she smiled



Marcus: He laughed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He laughed.



Chelsea: "I think your stage is safe and sound, Nate." 

Nate: he bowed "Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week. Well actually I hope not I would kinda like to get home."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I think your stage is safe and sound, Nate."  Nate: he bowed "Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week. Well actually I hope not I would kinda like to get home."



Marcus: "That would be nice."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "That would be nice."



Chelsea: she sighed "Yeah. So, what else is here? Besides the really cool weapon tree?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed "Yeah. So, what else is here? Besides the really cool weapon tree?"



Marcus: "Just a few more of those. And a cave. That's where we stayed last time."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Just a few more of those. And a cave. That's where we stayed last time."



Nate: "So, does that mean there might be another trident?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "So, does that mean there might be another trident?"



Marcus: "Yeah."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Yeah."



Nate: he grinned "Awesome."

Chelsea: "Well, I guess I should get back to Trent so David doesn't have to stay there." she stood up "And Nate, try and keep your big mouth shut." 

Nate: "I'll try but I make no promises." 

Chelsea: she threw an orange peel at him and went back to Trent's tent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he grinned "Awesome."  Chelsea: "Well, I guess I should get back to Trent so David doesn't have to stay there." she stood up "And Nate, try and keep your big mouth shut."  Nate: "I'll try but I make no promises."  Chelsea: she threw an orange peel at him and went back to Trent's tent



Marcus: "Bye."  

Trent: He was asleep.

David: "Hi."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Bye."
> 
> Trent: He was asleep.
> 
> David: "Hi."



Chelsea: she smiled "Hey. Thanks for watching him."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Hey. Thanks for watching him."



David: "You're welcome. He's whimpering in his sleep, but he's sleeping."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "You're welcome. He's whimpering in his sleep, but he's sleeping."



Chelsea: "Well at least he's asleep." she smiled and laid down beside him petting his hair


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well at least he's asleep." she smiled and laid down beside him petting his hair



Trent: He tried to grab for her in his sleep.

David: "I can stay, if you'd like."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He tried to grab for her in his sleep.
> 
> David: "I can stay, if you'd like."



Chelsea: she held Trent while he slept "It's okay you don't have to. I'm sure you'd rather spend time with Gwen."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held Trent while he slept "It's okay you don't have to. I'm sure you'd rather spend time with Gwen."



David: "Yeah." He got up. "Sorry."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "Yeah." He got up. "Sorry."



Chelsea: "What are you apologizing for?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What are you apologizing for?"



David: "For leaving."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "For leaving."



Chelsea: she smiled "It's fine, no need to apologize. Thank you for staying in the first place, if I was engaged to be married I don't think I'd really want to watch a thirteen year old and a sixteen year old sleep."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "It's fine, no need to apologize. Thank you for staying in the first place, if I was engaged to be married I don't think I'd really want to watch a thirteen year old and a sixteen year old sleep."



David: He nodded. "Bye." He got up and went to Gwen. He wrapped his arms around her.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He nodded. "Bye." He got up and went to Gwen. He wrapped his arms around her.



Chelsea: she smiled she was glad he and Gwen had each other because they were both really sweet. She held Trent and rubbed his back


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled she was glad he and Gwen had each other because they were both really sweet. She held Trent and rubbed his back



Trent: He clutched onto his sister. He whimpered.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He clutched onto his sister. He whimpered.



Chelsea: she held him as he clutched onto her "Shh. It's okay, Trent, I'm right here."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held him as he clutched onto her "Shh. It's okay, Trent, I'm right here."



Trent: He let out a quiet sob.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He let out a quiet sob.



Chelsea: she kissed his forehead "It's okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed his forehead "It's okay."



Trent: He relaxed in her arms.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He relaxed in her arms.



Chelsea: she smiled as he realxed and started to drift off to sleep herself


----------



## Doodle98

David: He sat in his tent, gently holding Gwen against him. He nuzzled into her neck and closed his eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: He woke up and stared at Chelsea. He cried silently, so she wouldn't wake up.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He woke up and stared at Chelsea. He cried silently, so she wouldn't wake up.



Chelsea: she continued to sleep


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she continued to sleep



Trent: He watched her. What was he doing? He had to get over this.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He watched her. What was he doing? He had to get over this.



Chelsea: she opened her eyes a little still half asleep "Trent? You okay?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she opened her eyes a little still half asleep "Trent? You okay?"



Trent: He nodded.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He nodded.



Chelsea: she pulled him in closer to her, kissed his forehead and then fell back to sleep


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she pulled him in closer to her, kissed his forehead and then fell back to sleep



Trent: He buried his face into her hair and dozed off.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I'm not even going to bother reading, especially since unless something big happened I know that all it was was that Trent was being emotional, Chelsea was mothering said emotional child, Nate was cracking jokes and Marcus was being Marcus.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I'm not even going to bother reading, especially since unless something big happened I know that all it was was that Trent was being emotional, Chelsea was mothering said emotional child, Nate was cracking jokes and Marcus was being Marcus.



OOC: Trent just won't move or cry or speak to anyone but Chelsea in the tent because of a thing due to his trauma, can't remember what it's called. They want Blake to try and talk to him in the morning, hoping it will help. And now pretty much everyone knows that Trent's gay.


----------



## maps823

Chelsea: she slept


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: New day???


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: New day???



OOC: yeah

Chelsea: she woke up and smiled at Trent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC: yeah  Chelsea: she woke up and smiled at Trent



Trent: He stayed asleep. He was trembling.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He stayed asleep. He was trembling.



Chelsea: she brushed his hair "It's okay, Trent." 

Nate: he ate an apple


----------



## Doodle98

David: He climbed out of his tent where he slept with Gwen and got a few oranges for them.

Marcus: He was laying on a branch of a tree, snoring.

Maka: She are an apple.


----------



## Fairywings

Flynn: He had woken up and was quietly walking around, checking the perimeter.

Blake: He was still asleep in his tent.

Kennedy: She was asleep in the embrace of a tree. It was rather cute.

Gwendolyn: She woke up. "Morning."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He climbed out of his tent where he slept with Gwen and got a few oranges for them.
> 
> Marcus: He was laying on a branch of a tree, snoring.
> 
> Maka: She are an apple.



Nate: he threw his apple core at Marcus


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he threw his apple core at Marcus



Marcus: He gasped and sat up. He cursed at Nate.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He gasped and sat up. He cursed at Nate.



Nate: he laughed "Dude, just an apple core."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "Dude, just an apple core."



Marcus: "You woke me up."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "You woke me up."



Nate: "And?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "And?"



Marcus: "I'm not a morning person." He glared at Nate.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I'm not a morning person." He glared at Nate.



Nate: "Obviously."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Obviously."



Marcus: He groaned and laid back down.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He groaned and laid back down.



Nate: "You think the kid'll come out of that tent today?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "You think the kid'll come out of that tent today?"



Marcus: "Doubt it."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Doubt it."



Nate: he sighed "Poor Chels, I bet she'll stay in there with him all day too."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed "Poor Chels, I bet she'll stay in there with him all day too."



Marcus: "She shouldn't have to."

Trent: He was awake, but silent.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "She shouldn't have to."
> 
> Trent: He was awake, but silent.



Nate: "Yeah, but she's going to. She loves him too much not to."

Chelsea: "Morning kiddo." she smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, but she's going to. She loves him too much not to."  Chelsea: "Morning kiddo." she smiled



Marcus: "Yep. Now shut up so I can go back to bed."

Trent: He stared at her.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Yep. Now shut up so I can go back to bed."
> 
> Trent: He stared at her.



Nate: "Yeah enjoy your tree branch." he smiled and then got up and walked around

Chelsea: "Have a nice dream?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah enjoy your tree branch." he smiled and then got up and walked around  Chelsea: "Have a nice dream?"



Marcus: "I will." He closed his eyes.

Trent: He blinked.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I will." He closed his eyes.
> 
> Trent: He blinked.



Nate: he walked around

Chelsea: "Is that a yes?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he walked around  Chelsea: "Is that a yes?"




Trent: He couldn't speak again.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He couldn't speak again.



Chelsea: she laid back down and snuggled next to him "Well, I had a nice dream. I was covering Ben's head in butter and then our friends here started to walk in one by one to help me. It was funny."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laid back down and snuggled next to him "Well, I had a nice dream. I was covering Ben's head in butter and then our friends here started to walk in one by one to help me. It was funny."



Trent: He smiled slightly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled slightly.



Chelsea: she smiled "Want something to eat?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Want something to eat?"



Trent: He gently shook his head.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He gently shook his head.



Chelsea: "Okay well I'm going to go get an apple." she climbed out of the tent and returned eating an apple

Nate: he saw Flynn while he was walking "Morning."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay well I'm going to go get an apple." she climbed out of the tent and returned eating an apple
> 
> Nate: he saw Flynn while he was walking "Morning."



Flynn: He smiled. "Morning."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: He smiled. "Morning."



Nate: he smiled back "I see you're also a morning person."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay well I'm going to go get an apple." she climbed out of the tent and returned eating an apple  Nate: he saw Flynn while he was walking "Morning."



Trent: He saw Blake when Chelsea climbed back into the tent and his eyes widened, his cheeks turning bright red. He lowered his eyes, embarrassed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He saw Blake when Chelsea climbed back into the tent and his eyes widened, his cheeks turning bright red. He lowered his eyes, embarrassed.



Chelsea: she closed the tent and sat down eating her apple


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she closed the tent and sat down eating her apple



Trent: He stared at the apple.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled back "I see you're also a morning person."



Flynn: "Yeah, I guess I am."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He stared at the apple.



Chelsea: "So you did want one? Here you can have it." she handed him her half eaten apple and climbed out of the tent and got another apple


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Yeah, I guess I am."



Nate: "Well I'm glad Chelsea didn't kill you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "So you did want one? Here you can have it." she handed him her half eaten apple and climbed out of the tent and got another apple



Trent: He took a big bite out of it but put it down before Chelsea got back. He stared up at her, some apple juice dribbling down his chin.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He took a big bite out of it but put it down before Chelsea got back. He stared up at her, some apple juice dribbling down his chin.



Chelsea: she wiped his chin and then bit into the new apple she just got


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she wiped his chin and then bit into the new apple she just got



Trent: He watched her quietly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He watched her quietly.



Chelsea: "So you're still not talking?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "So you're still not talking?"



Trent: He sighed and looked away.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He sighed and looked away.



Chelsea: "Well that's okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well that's okay."



Trent: He looked back at her and slid his little hand into hers.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He looked back at her and slid his little hand into hers.



Chelsea: she smiled and placed her other hand against his. Her fingers were at least a knuckle longer than his "Your hands are really tiny."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled and placed her other hand against his. Her fingers were at least a knuckle longer than his "Your hands are really tiny."



Trent: He blushed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed.



Chelsea: she smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled



Trent: "S-sorry."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "S-sorry."



Chelsea: "For what?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "For what?"



Trent: "B-" it was hard for the words to come out. "Everything."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Well I'm glad Chelsea didn't kill you."



Flynn: "That is a plus. I didn't get into a car wreck only to survive long enough to get taken down by fruit and a pretty girl."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "B-" it was hard for the words to come out. "Everything."



Chelsea: she was confused and didn't know why he was apologizing "Everything?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she was confused and didn't know why he was apologizing "Everything?"



Trent: He nodded.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "That is a plus. I didn't get into a car wreck only to survive long enough to get taken down by fruit and a pretty girl."



Nate: he raised an eyebrow "You think she's pretty?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nodded.



Chelsea: she gave him a hug "Trent, you don't need to apologize for anything."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she gave him a hug "Trent, you don't need to apologize for anything."



Trent: He climbed into her lap and curled up into a ball.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he raised an eyebrow "You think she's pretty?"



Flynn: "Well yeah, I've had enough time to notice everybody. Gwen's pretty too but you'll never hear me say so ever again, David's pretty possessive of his girl."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He climbed into her lap and curled up into a ball.



Chelsea: she smiled at him "I love you."



Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Well yeah, I've had enough time to notice everybody. Gwen's pretty too but you'll never hear me say so ever again, David's pretty possessive of his girl."



Nate: "Yeah, he is, did you know that they're getting married?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled at him "I love you."
> 
> 
> 
> Nate: "Yeah, he is, did you know that they're getting married?"



Flynn: "No I didn't. That's an interesting tidbit. They're really young.'


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "No I didn't. That's an interesting tidbit. They're really young.'



Nate: "Here's another interesting tidbit, I'm the best man. They are really young but David's going to die when we get back so Gwen wanted him to like have a whole life experience or something. Oh and they're going to have a kid."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Well yeah, I've had enough time to notice everybody. Gwen's pretty too but you'll never hear me say so ever again, David's pretty possessive of his girl."



David: "She is more than pretty." He chuckled, walking over to them and sitting down. "No idea how I got such a catch." He paused. "And if you ever say that again I'll shove a whole orange down your throat." He smirked at Flynn.

Trent: He nodded.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Here's another interesting tidbit, I'm the best man. They are really young but David's going to die when we get back so Gwen wanted him to like have a whole life experience or something. Oh and they're going to have a kid."



David: He sighed. "Brain cancer like crazy. It sucks."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Here's another interesting tidbit, I'm the best man. They are really young but David's going to die when we get back so Gwen wanted him to like have a whole life experience or something. Oh and they're going to have a kid."



Flynn: "Congratulations. That makes sense. But a kid? I don't know, has she thought that through?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "She is more than pretty." He chuckled, walking over to them and sitting down. "No idea how I got such a catch." He paused. "And if you ever say that again I'll shove a whole orange down your throat." He smirked at Flynn.
> 
> Trent: He nodded.



Flynn: "Trust me, I'm never going to say so again."



Doodle98 said:


> David: He sighed. "Brain cancer like crazy. It sucks."



Flynn: "That does suck."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Congratulations. That makes sense. But a kid? I don't know, has she thought that through?"



David: "I really don't think she has. I don't want to put pressure on her or anything, and nothing is set in stone. I'll only comply if she wants one."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Trust me, I'm never going to say so again."
> 
> Flynn: "That does suck."



David: He laughed. "Okay." His smile turned into a frown. "I'm not sure how long I'll have once we get back. Maybe a few days, maybe a few months. Depends on the little tumor in my noggin."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "She is more than pretty." He chuckled, walking over to them and sitting down. "No idea how I got such a catch." He paused. "And if you ever say that again I'll shove a whole orange down your throat." He smirked at Flynn.
> 
> Trent: He nodded.





Doodle98 said:


> David: "I really don't think she has. I don't want to put pressure on her or anything, and nothing is set in stone. I'll only comply if she wants one."



Chelsea: "When are you going to come out of this tent?"

Nate: "Seems like it'd be pretty hard taking care of a kid and being blind."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I really don't think she has. I don't want to put pressure on her or anything, and nothing is set in stone. I'll only comply if she wants one."



Flynn: "She really should think it through. She's, what, 18? She must either have a job or be in college surely. And, no offense meant, but in real life she's blind."



Doodle98 said:


> David: He laughed. "Okay." His smile turned into a frown. "I'm not sure how long I'll have once we get back. Maybe a few days, maybe a few months. Depends on the little tumor in my noggin."



Flynn: "Well, I hope you have time."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "When are you going to come out of this tent?"
> 
> Nate: "Seems like it'd be pretty hard taking care of a kid and being blind."



Trent: He shook his head.

David: "Yeah."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He shook his head.
> 
> David: "Yeah."



Chelsea: "Never?"

Nate: "But she has been blind her whole life, right? So I guess she knows what she can and can't do. And we'd help her out if she did have a kid." he smiled "And I'm already Marcus' manny so I think I'd be pretty good at changing diapers by the time she has the kid."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "She really should think it through. She's, what, 18? She must either have a job or be in college surely. And, no offense meant, but in real life she's blind."
> 
> Flynn: "Well, I hope you have time."



David: He gulped. "I still need to figure out how I'm going to take care of her back home." he put his face in his hands. "I'll just not... Well, there... I'll talk to her about it. And tanks, Flynn. I know I don't have time, but a few months would be pretty nice. Maybe two, I know I won't get more than three." he sighed and ran a hand through his hair. It had already grown a bit since he cut it.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Never?"
> 
> Nate: "But she has been blind her whole life, right? So I guess she knows what she can and can't do. And we'd help her out if she did have a kid." he smiled "And I'm already Marcus' manny so I think I'd be pretty good at changing diapers by the time she has the kid."



Trent: "They'll judge me. I'm scared to see him."

David: "Thanks."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He gulped. "I still need to figure out how I'm going to take care of her back home." he put his face in his hands. "I'll just not... Well, there... I'll talk to her about it. And tanks, Flynn. I know I don't have time, but a few months would be pretty nice. Maybe two, I know I won't get more than three." he sighed and ran a hand through his hair. It had already grown a bit since he cut it.



Flynn: "If I were you I'd see a lawyer, get your affairs in order. Having a will and life insurance so she isn't left penniless once you marry would probably be one of the most important things you can do for her."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "If I were you I'd see a lawyer, get your affairs in order. Having a will and life insurance so she isn't left penniless once you marry would probably be one of the most important things you can do for her."



David: "I've already got that planned out."


----------



## Doodle98

Glitch


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "They'll judge me. I'm scared to see him."
> 
> David: "Thanks."





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "If I were you I'd see a lawyer, get your affairs in order. Having a will and life insurance so she isn't left penniless once you marry would probably be one of the most important things you can do for her."



Chelsea: "They can still judge you whether you're in the tent or not. And why are you scared to see him?"

Nate: "No problem and Flynn's right, life insurance and all that jazz."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "They can still judge you whether you're in the tent or not. And why are you scared to see him?"
> 
> Nate: "No problem and Flynn's right, life insurance and all that jazz."



Trent: "I-I'm still in love with him," he whimpered. ”I can't get over him that fast."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I've already got that planned out."





maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "They can still judge you whether you're in the tent or not. And why are you scared to see him?"
> 
> Nate: "No problem and Flynn's right, life insurance and all that jazz."



Flynn: "Just trying to be helpful."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I-I'm still in love with him," he whimpered. ”I can't get over him that fast."



Chelsea: "Kid, you weren't in love with him you've said like what? maybe ten sentences to him."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Kid, you weren't in love with him you've said like what? maybe ten sentences to him."



David: "Thanks." he sighed. "I'm afraid."

Trent: "Fine, I still really like him. Is that better?" he snapped. "Don't call me kid." He scowled and turned away from her. He felt his vocal chords soften, he wouldn't be speaking. He couldn't.


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: ^^^^ dis please..... Stop the glitches


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "Thanks." he sighed. "I'm afraid."
> 
> Trent: "Fine, I still really like him. Is that better?" he snapped. "Don't call me kid." He scowled and turned away from her. He felt his vocal chords soften, he wouldn't be speaking. He couldn't.



Chelsea: she climbed out of the tent and sat against a tree

Nate: "I would be too. Maybe you could just stay here. We could ask Marcus when he gets up if it's like possible to stay here forever."


----------



## maps823

OOC: why is the dis so glitchy


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she climbed out of the tent and sat against a tree
> 
> Nate: "I would be too. Maybe you could just stay here. We could ask Marcus when he gets up if it's like possible to stay here forever."



Trent: He snuck out of the tent and started running. He didn't know where to, but he kept running. Tears stung his eyes.

David: "I don't know..."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she climbed out of the tent and sat against a tree  Nate: "I would be too. Maybe you could just stay here. We could ask Marcus when he gets up if it's like possible to stay here forever."



Marcus: "Chels, are you alright?"


----------



## maps823

OOC: glitchy


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Chels, are you alright?"



Chelsea: "huh? Oh, yeah, I guess so."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "huh? Oh, yeah, I guess so."



Marcus: He was sitting on his tree branch, looking down at her. "What's wrong?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He was sitting on his tree branch, looking down at her. "What's wrong?"



Chelsea: she sighed "I dunno Trent snapped at me. It's not really that big of a deal, Ben and I fight all the time but it was just different having Trent snap at me."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed "I dunno Trent snapped at me. It's not really that big of a deal, Ben and I fight all the time but it was just different having Trent snap at me."



Marcus: "I'm sorry."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I'm sorry."



Chelsea: she shrugged her shoulders "It's fine. He said he's still in love with Blake so I told him he's not in love and that he's only said like 10 sentences to the guy. Oh and I called him kid apparently he doesn't like that."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she shrugged her shoulders "It's fine. He said he's still in love with Blake so I told him he's not in love and that he's only said like 10 sentences to the guy. Oh and I called him kid apparently he doesn't like that."



Marcus: "You can blame Nate for him hating being called kid."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "You can blame Nate for him hating being called kid."



Chelsea: "Where is Nate?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Where is Nate?"



Marcus: He gestured over to him.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He gestured over to him.



Chelsea: she looked over and saw that he was with Flynn and groaned


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked over and saw that he was with Flynn and groaned



Marcus: He went to check on Trent and gasped. "He's gone."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He snuck out of the tent and started running. He didn't know where to, but he kept running. Tears stung his eyes.
> 
> David: "I don't know..."



Nate: "So you wouldn't want to stay here forever?" he saw that Marcus was awake and talking to Chelsea "Hey look, he's awake we can go ask him now."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He went to check on Trent and gasped. "He's gone."



Chelsea: she walked over "You have got to be kidding me...." she said looking inside the tent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she walked over "You have got to be kidding me...." she said looking inside the tent



Marcus: "where'd he go?"  

Trent: He sat with the chicks.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "where'd he go?"
> 
> Trent: He sat with the chicks.



Chelsea: "I dunno....wait he might be with the baby birds. Follow me." she said walking to the tree with the birds


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I dunno....wait he might be with the baby birds. Follow me." she said walking to the tree with the birds



ooc: ^


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I dunno....wait he might be with the baby birds. Follow me." she said walking to the tree with the birds



Trent: He laid with the birds, watching them. He pet one of their heads. He named them Peach, Fuzz, and Beebs.

Marcus: He followed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He laid with the birds, watching them. He pet one of their heads. He named them Peach, Fuzz, and Beebs.
> 
> Marcus: He followed.



Chelsea: she looked up at the tree and saw Trent laying with the birds "Trent? What are you doing?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked up at the tree and saw Trent laying with the birds "Trent? What are you doing?"



Trent: He didn't speak.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He didn't speak.



Chelsea: she sighed and climbed up into the tree


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed and climbed up into the tree



Marcus: He watched her.

Trent: He continued to pet the baby bird.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He watched her.
> 
> Trent: He continued to pet the baby bird.



Chelsea: "So, you're not talking again?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "So, you're not talking again?"



Trent: He jumped down from the tree and started running.

Marcus: He grabbed his arms and held him back.

Trent: His eyes widened and they seemed to flash. He had been held this way before. He immediately crumpled to the ground submissively and covered his head, not wanting to get kicked.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He jumped down from the tree and started running.
> 
> Marcus: He grabbed his arms and held him back.
> 
> Trent: His eyes widened and they seemed to flash. He had been held this way before. He immediately crumpled to the ground submissively and covered his head, not wanting to get kicked.



Chelsea: she climbed down the tree after him and knelt down next to him "Trent, you don't have to keep running away."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she climbed down the tree after him and knelt down next to him "Trent, you don't have to keep running away."



Trent: He was shaking. "Please don't hurt me," he whimpered. "I'll do whatever you want. Just don't hurt me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He was shaking. "Please don't hurt me," he whimpered. "I'll do whatever you want. Just don't hurt me."



Chelsea: she hugged him and pulled him into her lap "Shh...Trent, it's okay, we're not going to hurt you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she hugged him and pulled him into her lap "Shh...Trent, it's okay, we're not going to hurt you."



Trent: He stared up at her. "Wh-what are you going to do to me?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He stared up at her. "Wh-what are you going to do to me?"



Chelsea: "Nothing, the only thing I'm going to do is love you." she hugged him again and rubbed his back


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Nothing, the only thing I'm going to do is love you." she hugged him again and rubbed his back



Trent: He gasped and pulled away from her grip. "Oh no. Oh no no no no. Please no."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He gasped and pulled away from her grip. "Oh no. Oh no no no no. Please no."



Chelsea: she was shocked when he pulled away "Trent, what's wrong?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she was shocked when he pulled away "Trent, what's wrong?"



Marcus: He grabbed Trent and he squealed. "I don't think he knows what's going on right now. I think he thinks he's.... Back there."

Trent: He took a few deep breaths and then fell to his knees again.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He grabbed Trent and he squealed. "I don't think he knows what's going on right now. I think he thinks he's.... Back there."
> 
> Trent: He took a few deep breaths and then fell to his knees again.



Chelsea: she gasped "What-What should we do?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she gasped "What-What should we do?"



Marcus: "Comfort him, I guess. I've relapsed before."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Comfort him, I guess. I've relapsed before."



Chelsea: "You don't think that'd make it worse? Considering what the gang did to him."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You don't think that'd make it worse? Considering what the gang did to him."



Marcus: "let's at least get him into the tent."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "let's at least get him into the tent."



Chelsea: "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay."



Marcus: He hoisted the boy onto his shoulders like a lamb and held him as he squirmed and cried.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He hoisted the boy onto his shoulders like a lamb and held him as he squirmed and cried.



Chelsea: she started walking back to Trent's tent, trying to ignore his cries behind her


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she started walking back to Trent's tent, trying to ignore his cries behind her



Marcus: He put him in the tent as he wailed. "Oh my god."

Trent: He screamed for help.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He put him in the tent as he wailed. "Oh my god."
> 
> Trent: He screamed for help.



Chelsea: "What should we do?" she asked loudly, trying to be heard over Trent's screams


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What should we do?" she asked loudly, trying to be heard over Trent's screams



Marcus: "Get someone or something he'll remember. That's how I got better. I felt Jordan's hug."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Get someone or something he'll remember. That's how I got better. I felt Jordan's hug."



Chelsea: she took off her shirt and wiped Trent's face and then gave him a hug


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she took off her shirt and wiped Trent's face and then gave him a hug



Trent: He whimpered and tried to get away from her.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He whimpered and tried to get away from her.



Chelsea: she didn't know what else to do. Wiping each others tears should be familiar to him considering how much he cried 

Nate: he walked over "Are we striping now?" he asked and took of his shirt 

Chelsea: she groaned "Not now, Nate." 

Nate: "So we're striping later?" 

Chelsea: "Marcus, I don't know what else to do..."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she didn't know what else to do. Wiping each others tears should be familiar to him considering how much he cried  Nate: he walked over "Are we striping now?" he asked and took of his shirt  Chelsea: she groaned "Not now, Nate."  Nate: "So we're striping later?"  Chelsea: "Marcus, I don't know what else to do..."



Trent: He watched them, scared.

Marcus: "He relapsed. Nate, you try to get him to remember you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He watched them, scared.
> 
> Marcus: "He relapsed. Nate, you try to get him to remember you."



Nate: "Lick his cheek, Chels." 

Chelsea: "How do you know about that?" 

Nate: he shrugged "He licked my cheek, he said it was an inside joke." 

Chelsea: she licked Trent's cheek. If that didn't do it Trent was going to be really creeped out by her


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Lick his cheek, Chels."
> 
> Chelsea: "How do you know about that?"
> 
> Nate: he shrugged "He licked my cheek, he said it was an inside joke."
> 
> Chelsea: she licked Trent's cheek. If that didn't do it Trent was going to be really creeped out by her



Trent: He gasped and threw his arms around Chelsea. "I-I thought that you-you weren't you." He started crying.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He gasped and threw his arms around Chelsea. "I-I thought that you-you weren't you." He started crying.



Chelsea: she smiled and wiped his tears with her shirt "It's okay." 

Nate: he threw his shirt on Trent's head "You'll probably need this one too."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled and wiped his tears with her shirt "It's okay."
> 
> Nate: he threw his shirt on Trent's head "You'll probably need this one too."



Trent: "I thought I was back with th-them!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I thought I was back with th-them!"



Chelsea: "I know, it's okay now." she said hugging him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I know, it's okay now." she said hugging him



Trent: He took Nate's shirt off is head and hugged her back,


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He took Nate's shirt off is head and hugged her back,



Chelsea: she smiled and hugged him "I love you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled and hugged him "I love you."



Trent: "I love you too." he sobbed into her chest.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I love you too." he sobbed into her chest.



Chelsea: "I love you more." she kissed the top of his head

ooc: about to eat dinner brb


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I love you more." she kissed the top of his head  ooc: about to eat dinner brb



Trent: He held her tightly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He held her tightly.



Chelsea: "Are you okay?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Are you okay?"



Trent: "No."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "No."



Chelsea: "What can I do?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What can I do?"



Trent: "Hold me," he whimpered. "A-and I kinda want to see Blake."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Hold me," he whimpered. "A-and I kinda want to see Blake."



Chelsea: she held him "Really? You sure you want to see him?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held him "Really? You sure you want to see him?"



Trent: "I don't know. I want to know he's okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I don't know. I want to know he's okay."



Chelsea: "Okay." she continued to hold him "When do you want to see him?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay." she continued to hold him "When do you want to see him?"



Trent: "N-now."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "N-now."



Chelsea: "Uh, okay. Want me to come with you? Or Nate?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Uh, okay. Want me to come with you? Or Nate?"



Trent: "Come with me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Come with me."



Chelsea: "I should probably put a shirt on first." she picked up Nate's shirt and put it on

Nate: "Hey! That's mine."

Chelsea: "Does it have your name on it? And besides mine's all wet." 

Nate: "Fine, I guess I'll just go shirtless."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I should probably put a shirt on first." she picked up Nate's shirt and put it on
> 
> Nate: "Hey! That's mine."
> 
> Chelsea: "Does it have your name on it? And besides mine's all wet."
> 
> Nate: "Fine, I guess I'll just go shirtless."



Trent: "D-don't worry, Nate, you still look handsome." He smiled, tears still running down his face.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "D-don't worry, Nate, you still look handsome." He smiled, tears still running down his face.



Nate: "I was never worried, I'm always handsome." he grinned

Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "So, we going to go now, Trent?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I was never worried, I'm always handsome." he grinned
> 
> Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "So, we going to go now, Trent?"



Trent: "O-out," he sniffled, still tearing up.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "O-out," he sniffled, still tearing up.



Chelsea: "Huh?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Huh?"



Trent: "I-I want to get out!" He clutched his head and took a few deep breaths. "I want to go see Blake."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I-I want to get out!" He clutched his head and took a few deep breaths. "I want to go see Blake."



Chelsea: "Okay, let's go then." she took his hand and climbed out of the tent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, let's go then." she took his hand and climbed out of the tent



Trent: He held onto her first two fingers tightly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He held onto her first two fingers tightly.



Chelsea: she walked over to Blake and sat down, still holding Trent's hand


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she walked over to Blake and sat down, still holding Trent's hand



Trent: He threw his arms around Blake and sobbed.

Marcus: "Blake, just hand in there. He had a relapse and he's terrified right now."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He threw his arms around Blake and sobbed.
> 
> Marcus: "Blake, just hand in there. He had a relapse and he's terrified right now."



Chelsea: she watched as Trent cried into Blake


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He threw his arms around Blake and sobbed.
> 
> Marcus: "Blake, just hand in there. He had a relapse and he's terrified right now."



Blake: He gave Marcus a look as if to say _And you came to me why exactly?_


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He gave Marcus a look as if to say And you came to me why exactly?



Marcus: "He wanted to see you."

Trent: He cried into Blake's chest.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "He wanted to see you."
> 
> Trent: He cried into Blake's chest.



Blake: "Okay." He clearly had no idea why, but he wasn't going to say so aloud.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Okay." He clearly had no idea why, but he wasn't going to say so aloud.



Marcus: "I grabbed his arm and it made him relapse and think that he was back with that gang."

Trent: He was shanking. He was so much smaller than Blake, even though their age was only a year apart. (Right? He's 14?)


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I grabbed his arm and it made him relapse and think that he was back with that gang."
> 
> Trent: He was shanking. He was so much smaller than Blake, even though their age was only a year apart. (Right? He's 14?)



OOC: Blake is 15. And he was thinking more along the lines of why come to him, though that answers some of his questions as well.

Blake: He still seemed confused about why they were here in the first place. If Trent had had a flashback, then shouldn't they be removing as much stimulus as they could until he calmed down?


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Blake is 15. And he was thinking more along the lines of why come to him, though that answers some of his questions as well.  Blake: He still seemed confused about why they were here in the first place. If Trent had had a flashback, then shouldn't they be removing as much stimulus as they could until he calmed down?



OOC: Okay

Marcus: He sat down and murmured "he still likes you and I think he just wants comfort. He knows where he is now, but is very upset."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Okay
> 
> Marcus: He sat down and murmured "he still likes you and I think he just wants comfort. He knows where he is now, but is very upset."



Chelsea: She really didn't know why Trent wanted her here. She got up and hung her shirt out to dry and then picked an orange.


----------



## maps823

OCC: glitching


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:
			
		

> chelsea: She really didn't know why trent wanted her here. She got up and hung her shirt out to dry and then picked an orange.



ooc: ^


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She really didn't know why Trent wanted her here. She got up and hung her shirt out to dry and then picked an orange.



Marcus: "Chels, could you grab me an orange?"

Trent: He continued to cling to Blake, upset that he wasn't comforting him or doing anything to help.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Chels, could you grab me an orange?"
> 
> Trent: He continued to cling to Blake, upset that he wasn't comforting him or doing anything to help.



Chelsea: she picked another orange and handed it to Marcus. 

Nate: "Get me one too." 

Chelsea: "Pick your own orange." 

Nate: "Pleeeeeeease." 

Chelsea: she sighed and threw an orange to him "You're lucky I'm nice."

Nate: he threw an orange peel at her "Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she picked another orange and handed it to Marcus.  Nate: "Get me one too."  Chelsea: "Pick your own orange."  Nate: "Pleeeeeeease."  Chelsea: she sighed and threw an orange to him "You're lucky I'm nice."  Nate: he threw an orange peel at her "Thank you."



Marcus: "Okay, Trent, I think that's enough. I don't think Blake likes this."

Trent: "B-b-but-" he kept his arms around Blake's shoulders.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Okay, Trent, I think that's enough. I don't think Blake likes this."
> 
> Trent: "B-b-but-" he kept his arms around Blake's shoulders.



Chelsea: "Trent, come on, you can get my shirt soaking wet. Just please get off of Blake."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Trent, come on, you can get my shirt soaking wet. Just please get off of Blake."



Trent: "I don't want to."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I don't want to."



Chelsea: "Come on, Trent." 

Nate: "Everyone is going to have to start going shirtless around here if you keep crying like this."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Come on, Trent."  Nate: "Everyone is going to have to start going shirtless around here if you keep crying like this."



Trent: He sighed and pulled away from Blake. He curled up into a ball and shook.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He sighed and pulled away from Blake. He curled up into a ball and shook.



Chelsea: she sat down and put him in her lap


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sat down and put him in her lap



Trent: He stayed in a ball, his head down. "I'm sorry."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He stayed in a ball, his head down. "I'm sorry."



Chelsea: She played with his hair "It's okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: She played with his hair "It's okay."



Trent: He shook his head.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He shook his head.



Chelsea: "Yes it is."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yes it is."



Trent: "No."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "No."



Chelsea: "What do you want me to say then?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What do you want me to say then?"



Trent: "Nothing."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Nothing."



Chelsea: she sighed but didn't say anything and just played with his hair some more


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed but didn't say anything and just played with his hair some more



Trent: He leaned his head on her chest.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He leaned his head on her chest.



Chelsea: she kissed the top of his head 

Nate: he threw his orange peels in the air like confetti


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed the top of his head  Nate: he threw his orange peels in the air like confetti



Trent: He started to cry again, clutching onto her shirt to be sure she was real.

Marcus: "NATE!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He started to cry again, clutching onto her shirt to be sure she was real.
> 
> Marcus: "NATE!"



Chelsea: "It's alright, Trent, I'm right here." 

Nate: "What?"


----------



## maps823

ooc: only 13 days until school starts and I still haven't done my homework...


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's alright, Trent, I'm right here."
> 
> Nate: "What?"



Trent: He stared up at her.

Marcus: He groaned. "We should stop you from eating oranges all together."

OOC: I have to do a lot still too...


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He stared up at her.
> 
> Marcus: He groaned. "We should stop you from eating oranges all together."
> 
> OOC: I have to do a lot still too...



OOC: I guess I'll do biology tomorrow 

Nate: he smiled "Just trying to lighten the mood." 

Chelsea: she looked down at him "What?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC: I guess I'll do biology tomorrow   Nate: he smiled "Just trying to lighten the mood."  Chelsea: she looked down at him "What?"



OOC: Working on AP history now.

Marcus: He rolled his eyes and smiled.

Trent: He gently touched her cheek with his small hand, and hugged her. "You're my sister. You care about me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Working on AP history now.
> 
> Marcus: He rolled his eyes and smiled.
> 
> Trent: He gently touched her cheek with his small hand, and hugged her. "You're my sister. You care about me."



Chelsea: "Well of course I care about you." 

Nate: he smiled and threw orange peels at him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well of course I care about you."  Nate: he smiled and threw orange peels at him



Trent: "You're the first person that has. So thank you." He sat up, now fully aware of his surroundings.

Marcus: He picked them up and pelted Nate.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "You're the first person that has. So thank you." He sat up, now fully aware of his surroundings.
> 
> Marcus: He picked them up and pelted Nate.



Chelsea: "No problem." she smiled 

Nate: he threw some back at Marcus and then threw some at Chelsea

Chelsea: she threw the orange peels back at Nate


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "No problem." she smiled  Nate: he threw some back at Marcus and then threw some at Chelsea  Chelsea: she threw the orange peels back at Nate



Trent: "Please stop throwing things."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Please stop throwing things."



Nate: "why?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "why?"



Trent: "It isn't nice and it's giving me a really bad headache."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "It isn't nice and it's giving me a really bad headache."



Nate: "How does throwing orange peels give you a headache?" he said throwing another orange peel at Marcus


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "How does throwing orange peels give you a headache?" he said throwing another orange peel at Marcus



Trent: "I had a headache before, it's just making it worse." He sighed. "I'm going to lay down."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I had a headache before, it's just making it worse." He sighed. "I'm going to lay down."



Chelsea: "Sorry, squirt." she said throwing an orange peel at Nate

Nate: he threw an orange peel back at her "Hope your headache gets better."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Sorry, squirt." she said throwing an orange peel at Nate  Nate: he threw an orange peel back at her "Hope your headache gets better."



Trent: "Yeah, yeah," he murmured. She called him young again. He climbed into the tent and laid down.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Yeah, yeah," he murmured. She called him young again. He climbed into the tent and laid down.



Chelsea: she smiled and threw more orange peels at Nate and Marcus

Nate: he laughed as the orange peels hit him "I think Chelsea can make anything a weapon, butter, orange peels, sticks..."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled and threw more orange peels at Nate and Marcus  Nate: he laughed as the orange peels hit him "I think Chelsea can make anything a weapon, butter, orange peels, sticks..."



Marcus: He laughed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He laughed.



Chelsea: "Nate's right, so I'd quit laughing if I were you." she said and threw an orange peel at him 

Nate: "Aww look Chelsea's trying to act tough." he grinned


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Nate's right, so I'd quit laughing if I were you." she said and threw an orange peel at him  Nate: "Aww look Chelsea's trying to act tough." he grinned



Marcus: "You two are so immature. I'm going to check on the kid." He walked into the tent. Trent laid in the corner, curled up, his hands over his ears and his eyes closed tightly. He leaned over and kissed Trent's forehead and ran his hand through the boy's hair. He pulled him onto his lap. "Just try to sleep, buddy. The headache will go away if you sleep." Trent looked up at him, his eyes full of innocence and sadness, and he nodded, snuggling against Marcus. He shut his eyes again. Marcus started to sing to him quietly. Angel with a shotgun. It was his song with Lynn. It was their song. He started tearing up and by the time Trent was asleep he continued singing quietly, tears running down his face. "F-fighting 'till the war's-" he put his head down and sobbed quietly.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "You two are so immature. I'm going to check on the kid." He walked into the tent. Trent laid in the corner, curled up, his hands over his ears and his eyes closed tightly. He leaned over and kissed Trent's forehead and ran his hand through the boy's hair. He pulled him onto his lap. "Just try to sleep, buddy. The headache will go away if you sleep." Trent looked up at him, his eyes full of innocence and sadness, and he nodded, snuggling against Marcus. He shut his eyes again. Marcus started to sing to him quietly. Angel with a shotgun. It was his song with Lynn. It was their song. He started tearing up and by the time Trent was asleep he continued singing quietly, tears running down his face. "F-fighting 'till the war's-" he put his head down and sobbed quietly.



Chelsea: "You're the immature one."

Nate: "No, you are." he said and threw an orange peel at her 

Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "See, that just proved you're the immature one." she stood up and walked into the tent. She saw that Marcus was crying. She sat next to him and put his head on her shoulder "It's okay, Marcus, we're going to get home and you're going to see your beautiful wife and kid again." she draped an arm around Marcus' shoulder


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You're the immature one."  Nate: "No, you are." he said and threw an orange peel at her  Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "See, that just proved you're the immature one." she stood up and walked into the tent. She saw that Marcus was crying. She sat next to him and put his head on her shoulder "It's okay, Marcus, we're going to get home and you're going to see your beautiful wife and kid again." she draped an arm around Marcus' shoulder



Marcus: "How do you know? I can't take this anymore..." he kept his head down.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "How do you know? I can't take this anymore..." he kept his head down.



Chelsea: "Because it happened before. We're going to get out of here, okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Because it happened before. We're going to get out of here, okay."



Marcus: He nodded. He sniffled and wiped his tears.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He nodded. He sniffled and wiped his tears.



Chelsea: she smiled "Wanna use my shirt?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Wanna use my shirt?"



Marcus: "Nah. My hand is fine." He looked down at Trent.


----------



## maps823

OOC: glitching


----------



## maps823

ooc: Dis please work


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Nah. My hand is fine." He looked down at Trent.



Chelsea: she looked down at Trent and brushed his hair


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked down at Trent and brushed his hair



Marcus: He laid him down on the sleeping bag and sighed. "We need to get back."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He laid him down on the sleeping bag and sighed. "We need to get back."



Chelsea: "Yeah we do." 

OOC: Daniiiiiiii come back!!!!


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah we do."  OOC: Daniiiiiiii come back!!!!



OOC: I'll talk to her

Marcus: "David and Gwen can't stay. Trust me, Lynn and I tried."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: I'll talk to her
> 
> Marcus: "David and Gwen can't stay. Trust me, Lynn and I tried."



Chelsea: "You did?" 

OOC: k


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You did?"  OOC: k



Marcus: "You just have to see the unconscious bodies of the friends you love. It's not paradise. And there may be more deaths, even ones I don't know."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "You just have to see the unconscious bodies of the friends you love. It's not paradise. And there may be more deaths, even ones I don't know."



Chelsea: "Oh gosh, that's awful. Why'd you want to stay?"


----------



## maps823

ooc: please stop glitching


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh gosh, that's awful. Why'd you want to stay?"



Marcus: "I'm not the same back home. I'm weak. Submissive. More than here."


----------



## maps823

ooc: I can't see my posts grrr...


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'm not the same back home. I'm weak. Submissive. More than here."



Chelsea: "Well, you don't seem weak to me."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well, you don't seem weak to me."



Marcus: He snorted. "You have no idea."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He snorted. "You have no idea."



Chelsea: "Okay, well when I do have an idea I bet you 5 bucks I'll still say the same thing."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, well when I do have an idea I bet you 5 bucks I'll still say the same thing."



Marcus: "No way, Chels. I can't help being weak. Here, I need to help people survive in a different way than back home."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "No way, Chels. I can't help being weak. Here, I need to help people survive in a different way than back home."



Chelsea: "Marcus Dynasty, I am going to be 5 bucks richer when I get back."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Marcus Dynasty, I am going to be 5 bucks richer when I get back."



Marcus: "Lynn has yelled at me for being weak. I couldn't eat for weeks. I just laid on the floor, sobbing."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Lynn has yelled at me for being weak. I couldn't eat for weeks. I just laid on the floor, sobbing."



Chelsea: "Does it look like I'm yelling at you?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Does it look like I'm yelling at you?"



Marcus: "I'm just listing examples that prove how weak I am."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'm just listing examples that prove how weak I am."



Chelsea: "I still don't believe it."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I still don't believe it."



Marcus: "Well then you'll just have to wait."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Well then you'll just have to wait."



Chelsea: "I'm going to die waiting then."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I'm going to die waiting then."



Marcus: He rolled his eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He rolled his eyes.



Chelsea: she smiled 

Nate: "We having a party in here or something?" he asked climbing into the tent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled  Nate: "We having a party in here or something?" he asked climbing into the tent



Marcus: "No, Chelsea is just being a pest." he rolled his eyes and smiled. "Shh, Trent's asleep."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "No, Chelsea is just being a pest." he rolled his eyes and smiled. "Shh, Trent's asleep."



Nate: "Ah, so just the usual Chelsea then." 

Chelsea: "Hey!" 

Nate: he put his finger to his lips "Shh, Trent's asleep."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Ah, so just the usual Chelsea then."  Chelsea: "Hey!"  Nate: he put his finger to his lips "Shh, Trent's asleep."



Marcus: He sighed and ran his hand through Trent's hair.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He sighed and ran his hand through Trent's hair.



Nate: he ran his hand through Chelsea's hair

Chelsea: she looked at him "What. Are. You. Doing?" 

Nate: his hand got stuck halfway through her hair "You need a brush." 

Chelsea: "Shut up and get your hand out of my hair."

Nate: he untangled his hand from her hair "You really should invest in a brush."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he ran his hand through Chelsea's hair  Chelsea: she looked at him "What. Are. You. Doing?"  Nate: his hand got stuck halfway through her hair "You need a brush."  Chelsea: "Shut up and get your hand out of my hair."  Nate: he untangled his hand from her hair "You really should invest in a brush."



Marcus: "Or you could cut your hair like David did; it'll be back to normal when we get back."


----------



## maps823

OOC: glitching


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Or you could cut your hair like David did; it'll be back to normal when we get back."



Nate: "I've always wanted to cut someone's hair."

Chelsea: "You are not cutting my hair."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I've always wanted to cut someone's hair."  Chelsea: "You are not cutting my hair."



Marcus: "I'm a death and I don't trust him with scissors."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hey. Bored. Can someone talk to Kennedy or something, my others are pretty well developed?


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'm a death and I don't trust him with scissors."



Chelsea: she laughed "I don't even trust him with eating utensils. I think he should just stick to finger foods." 

Nate: "I'll have you know the last time I used a spoon I only stained my shirt twice."


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: He woke up and groaned. "You are all so loud. I'm going to find a new tent." He got out and saw a tent he thought was empty. But Kennedy was in there. "Hi. My tent was invaded by overprotective loons. Could I sit with you for a whole?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He woke up and groaned. "You are all so loud. I'm going to find a new tent." He got out and saw a tent he thought was empty. But Kennedy was in there. "Hi. My tent was invaded by overprotective loons. Could I sit with you for a whole?"



Kennedy: "Sure. *Hi.* _Hello there, come on in, make yourself comfortable_."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He woke up and groaned. "You are all so loud. I'm going to find a new tent." He got out and saw a tent he thought was empty. But Kennedy was in there. "Hi. My tent was invaded by overprotective loons. Could I sit with you for a whole?"



Chelsea: "Nice going, Nate, You woke him up."

Nate: "Me? You're the reason he woke up."

Chelsea: "Whatever. I'm going for a walk."

Nate: "Have fun, maybe you'll find some one more qualified to cut your hair."

Chelsea: She rolled her eyes and climbed out of the tent. She walked around


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Sure. Hi. Hello there, come on in, make yourself comfortable."



Trent: "Thanks, girls." He sat down. "So you like it here?"


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: He laid down. "Nate, are you sure you don't like Chelsea?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Thanks, girls." He sat down. "So you like it here?"



Kennedy: "Well.... _I didn't really like the part where we were kidnapped._ *Yeah, that part kinda sucked.* But everyone is really nice. _Yeah, they actually have the decency to address all three of us._ *And we haven't been called a freak in however many days it's been!* Or worse... *And they haven't given us those horrible pills that make Elsa and I go away and get locked up. That's scary.* _I don't like those pills. Josephine's right, it is scary._ I agree. How are you Trent?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Well.... I didn't really like the part where we were kidnapped. Yeah, that part kinda sucked. But everyone is really nice. Yeah, they actually have the decency to address all three of us. And we haven't been called a freak in however many days it's been! Or worse... And they haven't given us those horrible pills that make Elsa and I go away and get locked up. That's scary. I don't like those pills. Josephine's right, it is scary. I agree. How are you Trent?"



Trent: "I'm not so great. I'm an idiot."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He laid down. "Nate, are you sure you don't like Chelsea?"



Nate: "Me? Chelsea? You're funny, dude."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I'm not so great. I'm an idiot."



Kennedy: "No you're not."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Me? Chelsea? You're funny, dude."



Marcus: "Seems like it to me."

Trent: "You don't know what happened..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Seems like it to me."
> 
> Trent: "You don't know what happened..."



Nate: he groaned and laid down next to Marcus "Fine."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he groaned and laid down next to Marcus "Fine."



Marcus: He grinned.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He grinned.



Nate: he groaned again "But only a little bit, like a grain of sand. Only as much as a grain of sand, that's it."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Seems like it to me."
> 
> Trent: "You don't know what happened..."



Kennedy: "People are only idiots if they've done something bad."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he groaned again "But only a little bit, like a grain of sand. Only as much as a grain of sand, that's it."



Marcus: "Grain of sand. Got it."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "People are only idiots if they've done something bad."



Trent: "What I did was bad."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "What I did was bad."



Kennedy: "What was it that you did?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Grain of sand. Got it."



Nate: "Good."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "What was it that you did?"



Trent: "I told the person I like that I like them."

Marcus: He laughed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I told the person I like that I like them."
> 
> Marcus: He laughed.



Nate: "If you say a word to anyone I will take my manny services else where."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "If you say a word to anyone I will take my manny services else where."



Marcus: He pretended to zip his lips and grinned.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He pretended to zip his lips and grinned.



Nate: he rolled his eyes "I hate you so much."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he rolled his eyes "I hate you so much."



Marcus: "Love you too, buddy."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I told the person I like that I like them."
> 
> Marcus: He laughed.



Kennedy: "That's not bad! Sure it probably sucks that they didn't like you, but it wasn't a bad thing to do! Bad things are, like, hurting people. You were just honest. Honesty is the opposite of bad. You didn't do something bad just because you got rejected. It just means you're better off without them and whoever it was wasn't the one."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Love you too, buddy."



Nate: he smiled


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "That's not bad! Sure it probably sucks that they didn't like you, but it wasn't a bad thing to do! Bad things are, like, hurting people. You were just honest. Honesty is the opposite of bad. You didn't do something bad just because you got rejected. It just means you're better off without them and whoever it was wasn't the one."



Trent: "Yes it was. It was bad. Blake thinks I'm a freak now."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Yes it was. It was bad. Blake thinks I'm a freak now."



Kennedy: "No it wasn't. And I'm sure he never said any such thing. Blake, be mean? That's like saying the sun comes up at night. You're villainizing both him and yourself and having a little pity party just because you got rejected. Everybody gets rejected! I got abandoned by both my parents and get beat up for being an insane freak every day! You are really overplaying it making everything so much more dramatic and worse than it has to be! Stop being a drama king! It's not the end of the world."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "No it wasn't. And I'm sure he never said any such thing. Blake, be mean? That's like saying the sun comes up at night. You're villainizing both him and yourself and having a little pity party just because you got rejected. Everybody gets rejected! I got abandoned by both my parents and get beat up for being an insane freak every day! You are really overplaying it making everything so much more dramatic and worse than it has to be! Stop being a drama king! It's not the end of the world."



Trent: He lowered his head. "I know. I know. I'm sorry. I needed to be yelled at. I'm sorry." He sighed. "Afterwards I totally messed everything up even more by having a panic attack and literally clinging to him."


----------



## maps823

Chelsea: she walked around


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she walked around



David: "Hi, girlie."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Hi, girlie."



Chelsea: "Hey."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Hey."



David: "Where's the squirt?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Where's the squirt?"



Chelsea: "He had a headache so he went to lay down but then me and Nate and Marcus kinda woke him up. He's in a tent some where around here. Oh and he relapsed and cried all over Blake before that."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "He had a headache so he went to lay down but then me and Nate and Marcus kinda woke him up. He's in a tent some where around here. Oh and he relapsed and cried all over Blake before that."



David: "Poor Blake. Trent's really emotional. No offense, but he needs to grow up."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Poor Blake. Trent's really emotional. No offense, but he needs to grow up."



Chelsea: "Yeah, I feel bad for Blake. And you're right he does need to grow up but if I told him that he'd just burst into tears or something."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, I feel bad for Blake. And you're right he does need to grow up but if I told him that he'd just burst into tears or something."



David: "Well, if anyone's going to tell him it's you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Well, if anyone's going to tell him it's you."



Chelsea: "What do I say? Hey, kid grow up and quit crying on everyone?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What do I say? Hey, kid grow up and quit crying on everyone?"



David: He shrugged. "But he kinda needs to hear it."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He shrugged. "But he kinda needs to hear it."



Chelsea: she sighed "I guess I'll go tell him now then."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed "I guess I'll go tell him now then."



David: "You don't have to tell them now, come tell me about his relapse."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He lowered his head. "I know. I know. I'm sorry. I needed to be yelled at. I'm sorry." He sighed. "Afterwards I totally messed everything up even more by having a panic attack and literally clinging to him."



Kennedy: "You're such a drama king. Honestly. You need to get better control of your emotions. Just saying. If you want my advice. you ought to calm yourself and rationalize everything, and then you need to go apologize to Blake, and Chelsea too because I bet she had to deal with you in that state and I'm sure it was stressful and upsetting for her to have to see and deal with and she doesn't deserve to have her life made harder because you overreacted."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "You're such a drama king. Honestly. You need to get better control of your emotions. Just saying. If you want my advice. you ought to calm yourself and rationalize everything, and then you need to go apologize to Blake, and Chelsea too because I bet she had to deal with you in that state and I'm sure it was stressful and upsetting for her to have to see and deal with and she doesn't deserve to have her life made harder because you overreacted."



Trent: He nodded. "Okay. I'll go apologize. I'm sorry."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nodded. "Okay. I'll go apologize. I'm sorry."



Kennedy: "You don't need to apologize to me. I was bored."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "You don't have to tell them now, come tell me about his relapse."



Chelsea: she sighed and sat down by David "Well, he snapped at me earlier this morning so I left the tent and talked to Marcus. He went to go check on him and we found that out that he ran away. I found him and tried to talk to him but he just ran away again, Marcus grabbed him and that made him think he was back with the gang. It was bad, he thought we were going to hurt him, I licked his check and then he remembered where he was. He started crying all over Blake and was clinging to him and I just feel really bad for Blake."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "You don't need to apologize to me. I was bored."



Trent: He climbed out of the tent and sighed. "Blake?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed and sat down by David "Well, he snapped at me earlier this morning so I left the tent and talked to Marcus. He went to go check on him and we found that out that he ran away. I found him and tried to talk to him but he just ran away again, Marcus grabbed him and that made him think he was back with the gang. It was bad, he thought we were going to hurt him, I licked his check and then he remembered where he was. He started crying all over Blake and was clinging to him and I just feel really bad for Blake."



David: "Hm. Yeah, I feel so bad for Blake."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He climbed out of the tent and sighed. "Blake?"



Blake: He lifted an eyebrow. "Yes?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Hm. Yeah, I feel so bad for Blake."



Chelsea: she sighed "Trent's a hot mess."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He lifted an eyebrow. "Yes?"



Trent: "I am so sorry."

David: "Yeah."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I am so sorry."
> 
> David: "Yeah."



Chelsea: she saw Trent and Blake together and groaned "What is he doing now?!" she groaned again "I can't watch tell me what happens." she covered her face with her hands


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she saw Trent and Blake together and groaned "What is he doing now?!" she groaned again "I can't watch tell me what happens." she covered her face with her hands



David: He put an arm around her. "He's apologizing."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He put an arm around her. "He's apologizing."



Chelsea: "I have a feeling this will not end well."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I have a feeling this will not end well."



David: "It'll be okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "It'll be okay."



Chelsea: she buried her head into David's shoulder "Ugh, I hate all of this."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she buried her head into David's shoulder "Ugh, I hate all of this."



David: "You're not responsible for him, Chels. You do not have to be responsible for him."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "You're not responsible for him, Chels. You do not have to be responsible for him."



Chelsea: she sighed "I know."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed "I know."



David: "But you want to be. He is a hot mess, but I was too. And I didn't need anyone. Of course, I proceeded to burn down a building..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "But you want to be. He is a hot mess, but I was too. And I didn't need anyone. Of course, I proceeded to burn down a building..."



Chelsea: "Is this supposed to make me feel better?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Is this supposed to make me feel better?"



David: "No. I was just thinking. Maybe I could take the kid-wait, no that wouldn't work, I'm dying. Unless I can get him to shape up before then and he can help Gwendolyn..." he became lost in thought.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "No. I was just thinking. Maybe I could take the kid-wait, no that wouldn't work, I'm dying. Unless I can get him to shape up before then and he can help Gwendolyn..." he became lost in thought.



Chelsea: "No, David, he's going to live with me. And besides we're all going to help Gwen."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "No, David, he's going to live with me. And besides we're all going to help Gwen."



David: "Please take care of her, Chelsea. That's what I'm worried about. I want her to be okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Please take care of her, Chelsea. That's what I'm worried about. I want her to be okay."



Chelsea: "We will, David, all of us. Don't worry."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "We will, David, all of us. Don't worry."



David: "Thank you. Not that she can't take care of herself, she's strong, but, you know."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Thank you. Not that she can't take care of herself, she's strong, but, you know."



Chelsea: "Yeah, I know. Wait, why are you here with me instead of with Gwen?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, I know. Wait, why are you here with me instead of with Gwen?"



David: "She doesn't always want to be around me. She's probably freshening up."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "She doesn't always want to be around me. She's probably freshening up."



Chelsea: "Oh." she was silent for a minute "She's really lucky to have you, y'know.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh." she was silent for a minute "She's really lucky to have you, y'know.



David: "That's not true. It's the opposite, actually, I'm lucky to have her."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "That's not true. It's the opposite, actually, I'm lucky to have her."



Chelsea: "Well what are you? Chopped liver? Y'all are both lucky to have each other."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well what are you? Chopped liver? Y'all are both lucky to have each other."



David: "She deserves someone better. Someone who isn't obsessed with fire and isn't going to freaking die when we get home!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "She deserves someone better. Someone who isn't obsessed with fire and isn't going to freaking die when we get home!"



Chelsea: "But she loves you any ways."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "But she loves you any ways."



David: "And I'm so happy she does."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "And I'm so happy she does."



Chelsea: she smiled "So am I because you're a great guy, David."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "So am I because you're a great guy, David."



David: "Are you serious?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Are you serious?"



Chelsea: she looked down at her knotted hair "Is my hair extremely knotted? Am I breathing air right now? Am I pretty? Am I asking a bunch of really stupid questions right now?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked down at her knotted hair "Is my hair extremely knotted? Am I breathing air right now? Am I pretty? Am I asking a bunch of really stupid questions right now?"



David: He rolled his eyes. "I'm just not great."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He rolled his eyes. "I'm just not great."



Chelsea: "Oh please. Also could you cut my extremely knotted hair for me?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh please. Also could you cut my extremely knotted hair for me?"



David: "How short?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "How short?"



Chelsea: "Hm...shoulder length, I guess."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Hm...shoulder length, I guess."



David: He pulled out his pocket knife and in one swift movement he grabbed and sliced her hair off. "There you go. Super cute."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: He pulled out his pocket knife and in one swift movement he grabbed and sliced her hair off. "There you go. Super cute."



Chelsea: she smiled "Thank you. That feels a lot better."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Thank you. That feels a lot better."



David: "You're welcome."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "You're welcome."



Chelsea: "Marcus says that it'll just go back to the way it was before when we get back home. You gonna re-cut yours when we get back?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Marcus says that it'll just go back to the way it was before when we get back home. You gonna re-cut yours when we get back?"



David: "Nah. I'll have more hair for my beautiful blind fiancé to feel. Also, I play with my hair when I get bored."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Nah. I'll have more hair for my beautiful blind fiancé to feel. Also, I play with my hair when I get bored."



Chelsea: she nodded "Makes sense. I'm dying mine red when we get back and Trent's dying his green."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she nodded "Makes sense. I'm dying mine red when we get back and Trent's dying his green."



David: "I don't want to change my appearance, so Gwen will know what I look like. I'll probably be paler though."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "I don't want to change my appearance, so Gwen will know what I look like. I'll probably be paler though."



Chelsea: she nodded "Where are y'all going to live? Does Gwen have an apartment or house or something?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I am so sorry."
> 
> David: "Yeah."



Blake: "For what?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she nodded "Where are y'all going to live? Does Gwen have an apartment or house or something?"



David: "We're going to get an apartment."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "For what?"



Trent: "Everything. I shouldn't be so bloody emotional and I shouldn't cling to you. You don't like me, I get it, and I'm sorry I can't get that through my thick skull. I've just never been rejected before and I didn't think I'd take it so hard."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "We're going to get an apartment."



Chelsea: "That's nice."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Everything. I shouldn't be so bloody emotional and I shouldn't cling to you. You don't like me, I get it, and I'm sorry I can't get that through my thick skull. I've just never been rejected before and I didn't think I'd take it so hard."



Blake: "It's okay. Apology accepted, getting rejected sucks. I do think it would be best if you got control of your emotions though."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "It's okay. Apology accepted, getting rejected sucks. I do think it would be best if you got control of your emotions though."



Trent: He lowered his head and nodded.

David: He nodded. "Yeah. I don't know what she'll do after I die though."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He lowered his head and nodded.
> 
> David: He nodded. "Yeah. I don't know what she'll do after I die though."



Chelsea: "I dunno either. If she doesn't want to stay she can live with me." she looked over at Trent at sighed "What's happening now?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I dunno either. If she doesn't want to stay she can live with me." she looked over at Trent at sighed "What's happening now?"



David: "I don't know."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "I don't know."



Chelsea: "Well, I guess we'll find out soon enough. My house is big so Gwen can live with us and if you two need some where to stay before you get an apartment the door is always open."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He lowered his head and nodded.
> 
> David: He nodded. "Yeah. I don't know what she'll do after I die though."



Blake: "Okay. We're good. See you later." He walked off.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well, I guess we'll find out soon enough. My house is big so Gwen can live with us and if you two need some where to stay before you get an apartment the door is always open."



David: "Thanks. Gwen has relatives she lives with though, so I don't know if she'd stay at your house."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Okay. We're good. See you later." He walked off.



Trent: he sighed and walked over to Chelsea. "I'm sorry. I'm going to grow up and stop pestering you and stop being annoying and crying all the time and all that."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "Thanks. Gwen has relatives she lives with though, so I don't know if she'd stay at your house."



Chelsea: "Yeah, don't think my mom would be too pleased if Gwen's relatives come and live with us." she laughed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, don't think my mom would be too pleased if Gwen's relatives come and live with us." she laughed



David: "That's not what I meant..." He smiled.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: he sighed and walked over to Chelsea. "I'm sorry. I'm going to grow up and stop pestering you and stop being annoying and crying all the time and all that."



Chelsea: she got up and gave him a hug "Little brothers are supposed to be annoying, it's in the job description."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "That's not what I meant..." He smiled.



Chelsea: "Y'know my dad was talking about maybe adding on to the house, how many relatives does Gwen have exactly?" she grinned


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she got up and gave him a hug "Little brothers are supposed to be annoying, it's in the job description."



Trent: "Not like this.0


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Y'know my dad was talking about maybe adding on to the house, how many relatives dose Gwen have exactly?" she grinned



David: He rolled his eyes and shoved her.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Not like this.0



Chelsea: "Yeah, you're right." she let go of the hug "I'm firing you from being my little brother." she smiled


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Y'know my dad was talking about maybe adding on to the house, how many relatives does Gwen have exactly?" she grinned



Gwen: "Just my aunt and uncle. And they've been hinting at me getting my own place ever since I got my job, so I've been saving up money for an apartment for some time now. I don't think they'll be taking over your house."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, you're right." she let go of the hug "I'm firing you from being my little brother." she smiled



Trent: "What?" He clenched his fists and tried not to cry. Too emotional.

David: "Hi, princess." He gave Gwen a kiss.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "What?" He clenched his fists and tried not to cry. Too emotional.
> 
> David: "Hi, princess." He gave Gwen a kiss.



Chelsea: "Yep, you are far too annoying to be my little brother." she said not realizing he was taking this seriously


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yep, you are far too annoying to be my little brother." she said not realizing he was taking this seriously



Trent: He lowered his head and started walking away. "I thought you loved me..."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "What?" He clenched his fists and tried not to cry. Too emotional.
> 
> David: "Hi, princess." He gave Gwen a kiss.



Gwen: "Hello knight in shining armor." She gave him a kiss, albeit chaste as they were in company.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He lowered his head and started walking away. "I thought you loved me..."



Chelsea: she sighed "You have got to be kidding me..." she ran after him and tackled him in a hug "I was kidding!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Hello knight in shining armor." She gave him a kiss, albeit chaste as they were in company.



David: He grinned. "That's what you think I am? Your night in shining armor? That's so sweet, Gwendolyn." He nuzzled her cheek.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed "You have got to be kidding me..." she ran after him and tackled him in a hug "I was kidding!"



Trent: "O-oh. I'm not good at sarcasm. I'm trying to control my emotions but it's not working."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "O-oh. I'm not good at sarcasm. I'm trying to control my emotions but it's not working."



Chelsea: "Obviously." she grinned

Nate: he climbed out of the tent to get an apple


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He grinned. "That's what you think I am? Your night in shining armor? That's so sweet, Gwendolyn." He nuzzled her cheek.



Gwendolyn: "Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Obviously." she grinned
> 
> Nate: he climbed out of the tent to get an apple



Trent: He sighed.

David: He wrapped his arms around Gwen.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He sighed.
> 
> David: He wrapped his arms around Gwen.



Chelsea: ""Come on, kiddo. You're not gonna be able to control your emotions if you keep taking things so seriously."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: ""Come on, kiddo. You're not gonna be able to control your emotions if you keep taking things so seriously."



Trent: "I'm sorry. I'm trying."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I'm sorry. I'm trying."



Chelsea: "Okay, come on, let's get something to eat."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, come on, let's get something to eat."



Trent: He nodded.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He nodded.



Chelsea: she walked over to the apple tree and pucked an apple for Trent and herself

Nate: "What 'append to your hair?"

Chelsea: she smiled "I found someone more qualified to cut it."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she walked over to the apple tree and pucked an apple for Trent and herself  Nate: "What 'append to your hair?"  Chelsea: she smiled "I found someone more qualified to cut it."



Trent: "You look beautiful." His hair was all knotted and matted to his forehead.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "You look beautiful." His hair was all knotted and matted to his forehead.



Chelsea: "Thank you." she smiled and looked at his hair "Maybe David could cut your hair too."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Thank you." she smiled and looked at his hair "Maybe David could cut your hair too."



Trent: "Yeah, maybe." He pushed it out of his eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Yeah, maybe." He pushed it out of his eyes.



Nate: "Or I could cut your hair."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Or I could cut your hair."



Trent: "If you want to."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "If you want to."



Chelsea: "WHAT?!? No, Trent you are not letting him cut your hair." 

Nate: he grinned


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "WHAT?!? No, Trent you are not letting him cut your hair."  Nate: he grinned



Trent: "I don't mind. If he wants to, he can,"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I don't mind. If he wants to, he can,"



Chelsea: "You trust him? With a knife?" 

Nate: "Well I am his best friend."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You trust him? With a knife?"  Nate: "Well I am his best friend."



Trent: "Yeah..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Yeah..."



Chelsea: "If you so much as scratch his head I swear I'll kill you." 

Nate: "Hm..what is this? My third or fourth death threat from you?"

Chelsea: "I think it's the fourth." 

Nate: "Lovely. Okay, come 'ere kid." he said and took out his pocket knife 

Chelsea: "You have a pocket knife?" 

Nate: "What guy doesn't have a pocket knife?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "If you so much as scratch his head I swear I'll kill you."  Nate: "Hm..what is this? My third or fourth death threat from you?"  Chelsea: "I think it's the fourth."  Nate: "Lovely. Okay, come 'ere kid." he said and took out his pocket knife  Chelsea: "You have a pocket knife?"  Nate: "What guy doesn't have a pocket knife?"



Trent: He nervously walked over to Nate.


----------



## Doodle98

Bleh


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nervously walked over to Nate.



Nate: "Oh come on I'm not going to hurt you." he put the boy in his lap and cut away all the knots. His hair was a lot shorter than it had before but it actually looked pretty good

Chelsea: she was shocked to see that Trent's hair looked so good "Wow, it actually looks..."

Nate: he smiled "Amazing?"

Chelsea: "I was going to say decent but I guess amazing works too."

Nate: he bowed "Thank you. Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Oh come on I'm not going to hurt you." he put the boy in his lap and cut away all the knots. His hair was a lot shorter than it had before but it actually looked pretty good  Chelsea: she was shocked to see that Trent's hair looked so good "Wow, it actually looks..."  Nate: he smiled "Amazing?"  Chelsea: "I was going to say decent but I guess amazing works too."  Nate: he bowed "Thank you. Thank you."



Trent: He blushed and ran a hand through his hair. "It's so short.0


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed and ran a hand through his hair. "It's so short.0



Nate: "But it looks good." he smiled

Chelsea: "Yeah it does and now you don't have to worry about always playing with your hair."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "But it looks good." he smiled  Chelsea: "Yeah it does and now you don't have to worry about always playing with your hair."



Trent: "I liked it when you played with my hair though."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I liked it when you played with my hair though."



Chelsea: "Well when we get back your hair will be back to normal and I'll play with it 24/7." 

Nate: "I think you look more handsome this way."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Well when we get back your hair will be back to normal and I'll play with it 24/7."  Nate: "I think you look more handsome this way."



Trent: He smiled at Chelsea, then looked up at Nate and blushed. "You do?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled at Chelsea, then looked up at Nate and blushed. "You do?"



Nate: "Cross my heart and hope to die." he smiled and crossed his heart

Chelsea: "Don't you have four death threats already?"

Nate: "Which is why I don't think one more will hurt."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Cross my heart and hope to die." he smiled and crossed his heart  Chelsea: "Don't you have four death threats already?"  Nate: "Which is why I don't think one more will hurt."



Trent: He giggled. "Thanks, Nate."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He giggled. "Thanks, Nate."



Nate: he smiled "No problem."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he smiled "No problem."



Trent: He smiled and punched Nate.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled and punched Nate.



Nate: "Hey! What was that for?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Hey! What was that for?"



Trent: "You keep making me blush."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "You keep making me blush."



Nate: "That's not my fault."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "That's not my fault."



Trent: He stuck out his tongue.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He stuck out his tongue.



Nate: he stuck his tongue too "Could I please know why you guys lick each other now?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he stuck his tongue too "Could I please know why you guys lick each other now?"



Trent: "Sure."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Sure."



Nate: "Okay...so you lick each other because...?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Okay...so you lick each other because...?"



Trent: He laughed and explained.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He laughed and explained.



Nate: "That's um...interesting. Why can't you just hug each other though?"

Chelsea: she licked Trent's cheek "Because we're weird."

Nate: "Finally something you say makes sense."

Chelsea: she shoved him "Shut up. You're working on death threat number six."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "That's um...interesting. Why can't you just hug each other though?"  Chelsea: she licked Trent's cheek "Because we're weird."  Nate: "Finally something you say makes sense."  Chelsea: she shoved him "Shut up. You're working on death threat number six."



Trent: He smiled. "We are weird."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled. "We are weird."



Chelsea: "Extremely weird." 

Nate: "Well I am not weird."

Chelsea: "Have you looked in them mirror lately? Or ever?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Extremely weird."  Nate: "Well I am not weird."  Chelsea: "Have you looked in them mirror lately? Or ever?"



Trent: He laughed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He laughed.



Nate: "What 're you laughing at big ears?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "What 're you laughing at big ears?"



Trent: He touched his ears. "Y-you think I have big ears?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He touched his ears. "Y-you think I have big ears?"



Chelsea: "If anyone has big ears here it'd be Nate." 

Nate: "What?! My ears are not big!" 

Chelsea: "Exactly."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "If anyone has big ears here it'd be Nate."  Nate: "What?! My ears are not big!"  Chelsea: "Exactly."



Trent: He lowered his hands.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He lowered his hands.



Nate: he laughed "Were you really worried about having big ears?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "Were you really worried about having big ears?"



Trent: "I am very self conscious."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I am very self conscious."



Nate: "I can tell."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I can tell."



Trent: He sighed. "Yeah."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He sighed. "Yeah."



Chelsea: "He's not all that great with sarcasm." she told Nate

Nate: "Ah; so that's why he doesn't get my jokes."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "He's not all that great with sarcasm." she told Nate  Nate: "Ah; so that's why he doesn't get my jokes."



Trent: He nodded.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay, so it's safe to assume nothing important happened?


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay, so it's safe to assume nothing important happened?



OOC: Yeah. I'm trying to contact Dani so they can go home.

David: He sat with Gwen and wrapped his arms around her. "Gwen, baby," he whispered into her ear, kissing it at the same time, "you wanna go to the lake?"

Marcus: He sat on a tree, his eyes closed. His eyes shot open and he gasped.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Yeah. I'm trying to contact Dani so they can go home.
> 
> David: He sat with Gwen and wrapped his arms around her. "Gwen, baby," he whispered into her ear, kissing it at the same time, "you wanna go to the lake?"
> 
> Marcus: He sat on a tree, his eyes closed. His eyes shot open and he gasped.



OOC: That would be nice.

Gwen: "Sure."


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: She was playing in the trees in the camp.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He nodded.



Nate: "You'll get it eventually."



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah. I'm trying to contact Dani so they can go home.
> 
> David: He sat with Gwen and wrapped his arms around her. "Gwen, baby," he whispered into her ear, kissing it at the same time, "you wanna go to the lake?"
> 
> Marcus: He sat on a tree, his eyes closed. His eyes shot open and he gasped.



Chelsea: she looked over and saw Marcus in a tree "Hey, Marcus. You like my hair?"


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Thank goodness someone is on I'm so bored


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: That would be nice.  Gwen: "Sure."



David: He smiled and pulled her onto his back, so he could give her a piggy back ride.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "You'll get it eventually."  Chelsea: she looked over and saw Marcus in a tree "Hey, Marcus. You like my hair?"



Marcus: "I'm remembering."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled and pulled her onto his back, so he could give her a piggy back ride.



Gwen: She laughed and held on to him.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I'm remembering."



Chelsea: "Remembering...?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She laughed and held on to him.



David: He ran with her. "You're so beautiful. Okay! Pop quiz on colors!" He pointed to a tree. "What color is that?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Remembering...?"



Marcus: "H-how to get home."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "H-how to get home."



Chelsea: "And?" she asked excitedly


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "And?" she asked excitedly



Marcus: "W-we may be able to get home. Just give me a couple more hours."

Trent: "You wanna play truth or dare?" he asked Chelsea and Nate.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He ran with her. "You're so beautiful. Okay! Pop quiz on colors!" He pointed to a tree. "What color is that?"



Gwen: "The leaves or the trunk?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "The leaves or the trunk?"



David: "Leaves first, then trunk."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "W-we may be able to get home. Just give me a couple more hours."
> 
> Trent: "You wanna play truth or dare?" he asked Chelsea and Nate.



Chelsea: "Okay, I'll leave you alone then." she smiled at him and then turned to Trent "Sure." 

Nate: he grinned rruth or dare was his favorite "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, I'll leave you alone then." she smiled at him and then turned to Trent "Sure."  Nate: he grinned rruth or dare was his favorite "Okay."



Trent: "Okay, Chelsea, truth or dare?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Leaves first, then trunk."



Gwen: "Leaves are green, trunk is brown."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Could Kennedy and maybe Flynn too play Truth or Dare?


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Leaves are green, trunk is brown."



David: He grinned. "Good job. What color is my hair?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He grinned. "Good job. What color is my hair?"



OOC: Oh crud

Gwen: "Black?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Could Kennedy and maybe Flynn too play Truth or Dare?



OOC: Sure.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Okay, Chelsea, truth or dare?"



Chelsea: "Uh, truth." 

Nate: "You are so boring."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Oh crud  Gwen: "Black?"



David: He nodded. "Yeah." They reached the lake.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He nodded. "Yeah." They reached the lake.



Gwen: "Here we are."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Uh, truth."  Nate: "You are so boring."



Trent: "Do you have a crush on anyone?" He grinned.


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: She wandered over to Chelsea, Nate and Trent. "Hi. What are you doing?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Here we are."



David: He nodded and let her down. He pulled off his shirt.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Do you have a crush on anyone?" He grinned.



Nate: he grinned 

Chelsea: "Oh my god." she groaned "You did not just ask me that." 

Nate: he laughed "Gonna kill him too if he tells?" 

Chelsea: "Shut. Up."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He nodded and let her down. He pulled off his shirt.



Gwen: She took off her shirt and shorts and swam into the lake.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he grinned
> 
> Chelsea: "Oh my god." she groaned "You did not just ask me that."
> 
> Nate: he laughed "Gonna kill him too if he tells?"
> 
> Chelsea: "Shut. Up."



Trent: "He knows?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She took off her shirt and shorts and swam into the lake.



David: He pulled his shorts off and found a vine. He swung into the lake. He grabbed Gwen and kissed her.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He pulled his shorts off and found a vine. He swung into the lake. He grabbed Gwen and kissed her.



Gwen: She kissed him back.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "He knows?"



Chelsea: she groaned again 

Nate: he smiled "My lips are sealed." 

Chelsea: "Could you keep them that way forever?" 

Nate: "I'm not going to quit talking just because you like-" he contemplated whether or not he should say but decided against it 

Chelsea: "If you say it, I'm killing you." 

Nate: "Death threat count: 7"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She kissed him back.



David: He held her against him, and dropped into the water as he kissed her again.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she groaned again
> 
> Nate: he smiled "My lips are sealed."
> 
> Chelsea: "Could you keep them that way forever?"
> 
> Nate: "I'm not going to quit talking just because you like-" he contemplated whether or not he should say but decided against it
> 
> Chelsea: "If you say it, I'm killing you."
> 
> Nate: "Death threat count: 7"



Trent: He laughed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He laughed.



Nate: "Trent, truth or dare?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He held her against him, and dropped into the water as he kissed her again.



Gwen: She stayed as close to him as possible, kissing.


----------



## Fairywings

fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She wandered over to Chelsea, Nate and Trent. "Hi. What are you doing?"



ooc: ^


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: She wandered over to Chelsea, Nate and Trent. "Hi. What are you doing?"



Chelsea: "Truth or dare." she told Kennedy


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Trent, truth or dare?"



Trent: "Um, truth."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Truth or dare." she told Kennedy



Kennedy: "Cool. Can I play?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She stayed as close to him as possible, kissing.



David: He grinned. "You are so beautiful, princess."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Um, truth."



Nate: "Who do you think is the least attractive here?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "Cool. Can I play?"



Chelsea: "Yeah."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He grinned. "You are so beautiful, princess."



Gwen: "I love it when you call me beautiful."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Who do you think is the least attractive here?"



Trent: "Out of everyone?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Out of everyone?"



Nate: "Yeah, guys and girls."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I love it when you call me beautiful."



David: He kissed her again, and brought his lips down to her jaw. "I'm glad. I'm glad that you love me."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah."



Kennedy: "Thanks." She sat with the group.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah, guys and girls."



Trent: "Uh, maybe Maka. She is pretty, but I don't like girls, so that accounts for some, and everyone here is so attractive."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He kissed her again, and brought his lips down to her jaw. "I'm glad. I'm glad that you love me."



Gwen: "I love you more than I could ever say."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I love you more than I could ever say."



David: "I don't know what I'd do if you didn't." He pulled up onto a warm rock that peaked out of the lake and held her on his lap so he was facing him.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I don't know what I'd do if you didn't." He pulled up onto a warm rock that peaked out of the lake and held her on his lap so he was facing him.



Gwen: "Life would be much more boring."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Life would be much more boring."



David: He grinned. "Yeah." He kissed her passionately.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "Thanks." She sat with the group.





			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Uh, maybe Maka. She is pretty, but I don't like girls, so that accounts for some, and everyone here is so attractive."



Nate: "I've never talked to her. I don't think she even knows my name."

Chelsea: "I've never talked to her and I don't think she knows my name either."

Nate: "Well aren't we a couple of no bodies." he laughed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I've never talked to her. I don't think she even knows my name."  Chelsea: "I've never talked to her and I don't think she knows my name either."  Nate: "Well aren't we a couple of no bodies." he laughed



Trent: "She's just always with her boy toy."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I've never talked to her. I don't think she even knows my name."
> 
> Chelsea: "I've never talked to her and I don't think she knows my name either."
> 
> Nate: "Well aren't we a couple of no bodies." he laughed



Kennedy: "I haven't heard of or met her either."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "She's just always with her boy toy."





Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "I haven't heard of or met her either."



Chelsea: "Oh wait, I did meet her when I first got here. Ciel slapped Brittany and then-"

Nate: he cut her off "Ciel slapped Britt?! The guy that is probably dating her right now slapped her? I'm gonna kill him!"

Chelsea: "Yeah and then he punched Jet and then Maka punched Ciel. I wouldn't blame you for killing him but he has helped quite a few people. Jet, Marcus, Maka..." 

Nate: "I'm still gonna kill him." he mumbled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh wait, I did meet her when I first got here. Ciel slapped Brittany and then-"  Nate: he cut her off "Ciel slapped Britt?! The guy that is probably dating her right now slapped her? I'm gonna kill him!"  Chelsea: "Yeah and then he punched Jet and then Maka punched Ciel. I wouldn't blame you for killing him but he has helped quite a few people. Jet, Marcus, Maka..."  Nate: "I'm still gonna kill him." he mumbled



Trent: "Uhhh... Nate truth or dare."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Uhhh... Nate truth or dare."



Nate: he sighed "Dare."


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: Ooh, a dare!


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: Ooh, a dare!



Nate: he smiled at her "I always pick dare so you might want to think of something for later."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed "Dare."



Trent: "I dare you to sing a love song to... Uh... To Marcus."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I dare you to sing a love song to... Uh... To Marcus."



Nate: he walked over to the tree Marcus was in and started to sing (horribly) Love Story by Taylor Swift 

We were both young when I first saw you.
 I close my eyes and the flashback starts:
 I'm standing there on a balcony in summer air.

 See the lights, see the party, the ball gowns.
 See you make your way through the crowd
 And say, "Hello, "
 Little did I know...

 That you were Romeo, you were throwing pebbles,
 And my daddy said, "Stay away from Juliet"
 And I was crying on the staircase
 Begging you, "Please don't go"
 And I said...

 "Romeo, take me somewhere we can be alone.
 I'll be waiting; all that's left to do is run.
 You'll be the prince and I'll be the princess,
 It's a love story, baby, just say, 'Yes.'"

 So I sneak out to the garden to see you.
 We keep quiet 'cause we're dead if they knew
 So close your eyes... escape this town for a little while.
 Oh, oh.

 'Cause you were Romeo – I was a scarlet letter,
 And my daddy said, "Stay away from Juliet."
 But you were everything to me,
 I was begging you, "Please don't go."
 And I said...

 "Romeo, take me somewhere we can be alone.
 I'll be waiting; all that's left to do is run.
 You'll be the prince and I'll be the princess.
 It's a love story, baby, just say, 'Yes.'

 Romeo, save me, they try to tell me how to feel.
 This love is difficult but it's real.
 Don't be afraid, we'll make it out of this mess.
 It's a love story, baby, just say, 'Yes.'"

 Oh, oh.

 I got tired of waiting
 Wondering if you were ever coming around.
 My faith in you was fading
 When I met you on the outskirts of town.
 And I said...

 "Romeo, save me, I've been feeling so alone.
 I keep waiting for you but you never come.
 Is this in my head? I don't know what to think."
 He knelt to the ground and pulled out a ring and said...

 "Marry me, Juliet, you'll never have to be alone.
 I love you, and that's all I really know.
 I talked to your dad – go pick out a white dress
 It's a love story, baby, just say, 'Yes.'"

 Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh.

 'Cause we were both young when I first saw you... 

Chelsea: she covered her ears "Oh gosh, Trent make it stop!" she laughed 

OOC: I'm picturing this in  my head and it's hilarious XD


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he walked over to the tree Marcus was in and started to sing (horribly) Love Story by Taylor Swift  We were both young when I first saw you. I close my eyes and the flashback starts: I'm standing there on a balcony in summer air.  See the lights, see the party, the ball gowns. See you make your way through the crowd And say, "Hello, " Little did I know...  That you were Romeo, you were throwing pebbles, And my daddy said, "Stay away from Juliet" And I was crying on the staircase Begging you, "Please don't go" And I said...  "Romeo, take me somewhere we can be alone. I'll be waiting; all that's left to do is run. You'll be the prince and I'll be the princess, It's a love story, baby, just say, 'Yes.'"  So I sneak out to the garden to see you. We keep quiet 'cause we're dead if they knew So close your eyes... escape this town for a little while. Oh, oh.  'Cause you were Romeo – I was a scarlet letter, And my daddy said, "Stay away from Juliet." But you were everything to me, I was begging you, "Please don't go." And I said...  "Romeo, take me somewhere we can be alone. I'll be waiting; all that's left to do is run. You'll be the prince and I'll be the princess. It's a love story, baby, just say, 'Yes.'  Romeo, save me, they try to tell me how to feel. This love is difficult but it's real. Don't be afraid, we'll make it out of this mess. It's a love story, baby, just say, 'Yes.'"  Oh, oh.  I got tired of waiting Wondering if you were ever coming around. My faith in you was fading When I met you on the outskirts of town. And I said...  "Romeo, save me, I've been feeling so alone. I keep waiting for you but you never come. Is this in my head? I don't know what to think." He knelt to the ground and pulled out a ring and said...  "Marry me, Juliet, you'll never have to be alone. I love you, and that's all I really know. I talked to your dad – go pick out a white dress It's a love story, baby, just say, 'Yes.'"  Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh.  'Cause we were both young when I first saw you...  Chelsea: she covered her ears "Oh gosh, Trent make it stop!" she laughed  OOC: I'm picturing this in  my head and it's hilarious XD



Marcus: "I'm flattered, Nate, but I'm Married."

Trent: "You're done, Nate."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'm flattered, Nate, but I'm Married."
> 
> Trent: "You're done, Nate."



Nate: He climbed up into the tree and sat beside him "Oh please Marcus be the peanut butter to my jelly, the milk to my cookie, the mac to my cheese." he laughed

Chelsea: she laughed at Nate


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: He climbed up into the tree and sat beside him "Oh please Marcus be the peanut butter to my jelly, the milk to my cookie, the mac to my cheese." he laughed  Chelsea: she laughed at Nate



Marcus: "I would, but Lynn wouldn't be too happy."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I would, but Lynn wouldn't be too happy."



Nate: "Romeo, take me somewhere we can be alone. I'll be waiting; all that's left to do is run. You'll be the prince and I'll be the princess, It's a love story, baby, just say, 'Yes.'" he sung "See it's right there in the song Marcus, all that's left to do is run. We can forget about Lynn." he  grinned, he really loved truth or dare


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Romeo, take me somewhere we can be alone. I'll be waiting; all that's left to do is run. You'll be the prince and I'll be the princess, It's a love story, baby, just say, 'Yes.'" he sung "See it's right there in the song Marcus, all that's left to do is run. We can forget about Lynn." he  grinned, he really loved truth or dare



Marcus: He gently touched Nate's cheek, almost romantically, and leaned in, then at the last minute he pushed him off the branch.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He gently touched Nate's cheek, almost romantically, and leaned in, then at the last minute he pushed him off the branch.



Nate: "Ah!" he screamed as Marcus pushed him off the branch. He stood up and brushed himself off "We are SO over, Juliet!" he walked off pretending to pout


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Ah!" he screamed as Marcus pushed him off the branch. He stood up and brushed himself off "We are SO over, Juliet!" he walked off pretending to pout



Marcus: "Oh please! If anything you're Juliet!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Oh please! If anything you're Juliet!"



Nate: he turned around "You're right." he grabbed his heart and fell to the ground pretending to be dead


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he turned around "You're right." he grabbed his heart and fell to the ground pretending to be dead



Marcus: "Oh no." He leaned back on the branch and closed his eyes.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Oh no." He leaned back on the branch and closed his eyes.



Nate: he gasped and walked over to the branch "ROMEO!!!" he pretended to cry and then fell back down on the ground 

Chelsea: she smiled watching all of this


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: She laughed.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he gasped and walked over to the branch "ROMEO!!!" he pretended to cry and then fell back down on the ground  Chelsea: she smiled watching all of this



Marcus: "Okay, can we stop this? I'm still trying to remember everything."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Okay, can we stop this? I'm still trying to remember everything."



Nate: "Right, sorry, dude. I'm going to return to truth or dare. Juliet out. Peace." he walked back and sat with Chelsea, Trent, and Kennedy

Chelsea: she clapped "Bravo. Bravo." 

Nate: he smiled and took a bow and then sat back down "Thank you. Thank you. I will be giving autographs later."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Right, sorry, dude. I'm going to return to truth or dare. Juliet out. Peace." he walked back and sat with Chelsea, Trent, and Kennedy
> 
> Chelsea: she clapped "Bravo. Bravo."
> 
> Nate: he smiled and took a bow and then sat back down "Thank you. Thank you. I will be giving autographs later."



Kennedy: "I don't know, I read Romeo and Juliet, I'm pretty sure that's not how it went."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "I don't know, I read Romeo and Juliet, I'm pretty sure that's not how it went."



Nate: "Nah, I'm pretty sure that's how it went."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Nah, I'm pretty sure that's how it went."



Kennedy: She shrugged, wondering if she would get asked or if Chelsea or Trent would get asked again.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She shrugged, wondering if she would get asked or if Chelsea or Trent would get asked again.



Nate: "Kennedy, truth or dare?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Right, sorry, dude. I'm going to return to truth or dare. Juliet out. Peace." he walked back and sat with Chelsea, Trent, and Kennedy  Chelsea: she clapped "Bravo. Bravo."  Nate: he smiled and took a bow and then sat back down "Thank you. Thank you. I will be giving autographs later."



Trent: He giggled.

Marcus: He closed his eyes and rubbed his temples.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Kennedy, truth or dare?"



Kennedy: "Hmm, first time, so.....truth."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Hmm, first time, so.....truth."



Nate: "Okay. Um...do you have a diary?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Okay. Um...do you have a diary?"



Kennedy: "No. I tried once, it just jumbled up Josephine and Kennedy and gave me a headache. Hmm... Chelsea, truth or dare?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "No. I tried once, it just jumbled up Josephine and Kennedy and gave me a headache. Hmm... Chelsea, truth or dare?"



Chelsea: "Oh gosh, um..dare"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh gosh, um..dare"



Kennedy: "Hm. See that tree branch?" she said, pointing up into a tree at a rather high slightly less than steady branch. "I'm going to climb up there, and set my timer for 3 minutes, and I dare you to climb up there and sit there with me for 3 minutes." She got up and quickly scaled the tree. "Coming?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Hm. See that tree branch?" she said, pointing up into a tree at a rather high slightly less than steady branch. "I'm going to climb up there, and set my timer for 3 minutes, and I dare you to climb up there and sit there with me for 3 minutes." She got up and quickly scaled the tree. "Coming?"



Chelsea: she sighed and started to climb up the tree. She looked up at the branch, it was only a foot or two away now. "You think it'll hold both of us?"

Nate: "Nope, Chels, you are WAY to heavy." 

Chelsea: she glared down at him "What are we at now, Nate? 8?"

Nate: he grinned "Yep."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed and started to climb up the tree. She looked up at the branch, it was only a foot or two away now. "You think it'll hold both of us?"
> 
> Nate: "Nope, Chels, you are WAY to heavy."
> 
> Chelsea: she glared down at him "What are we at now, Nate? 8?"
> 
> Nate: he grinned "Yep."



Kennedy: "It will hold me, I know this tree. Not sure if it will hold you. Trees are often stronger than they look."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "It will hold me, I know this tree. Not sure if it will hold you. Trees are often stronger than they look."



Chelsea: she sighed and climbed up onto the branch with her "If I die I'm blaming you."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed and climbed up onto the branch with her "If I die I'm blaming you."



Kennedy: "If you fall I'll catch you. Or maybe Nate will if he's not too busy laughing." She settled comfortably (she loved high places and trees) and started the timer.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "If you fall I'll catch you. Or maybe Nate will if he's not too busy laughing." She settled comfortably (she loved high places and trees) and started the timer.



Chelsea: she smiled at her. She didn't know how people couldn't like her, she was sweet "So, you climb trees a lot?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled at her. She didn't know how people couldn't like her, she was sweet "So, you climb trees a lot?"



Kennedy: She grinned. "Yeah, I like trees. And heights. You know, being here, I kinda fancy myself as Rue from the Hunger Games. Except I hope I don't die and I'm 13, not 12."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She grinned. "Yeah, I like trees. And heights. You know, being here, I kinda fancy myself as Rue from the Hunger Games. Except I hope I don't die and I'm 13, not 12."



Chelsea: she smiled "Yeah, you are kinda like Rue. When I first got here I asked David if we were in the Hunger Games because he was shot with and arrow but he didn't know what the Hunger Games was. Did you see the trident Nate had when we came and saved you and Trent? It was really cool."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "Yeah, you are kinda like Rue. When I first got here I asked David if we were in the Hunger Games because he was shot with and arrow but he didn't know what the Hunger Games was. Did you see the trident Nate had when we came and saved you and Trent? It was really cool."



Kennedy: "Nate had a trident? Is he secretly Finnick Odair?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Nate had a trident? Is he secretly Finnick Odair?"



Chelsea: "Yeah, I don't think he's Finnick though. The trident was beyond cool! We could go see it, but it's kinda, y'know in Angela's neck so we probably shouldn't. Marcus said there were more weapon trees so there might be another one."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yeah, I don't think he's Finnick though. The trident was beyond cool! We could go see it, but it's kinda, y'know in Angela's neck so we probably shouldn't. Marcus said there were more weapon trees so there might be another one."



Kennedy: "No, we probably shouldn't go see it. Besides, he's so old, he's probably more King Triton than Finnick Odair."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "No, we probably shouldn't go see it. Besides, he's so old, he's probably more King Triton than Finnick Odair."



Chelsea: she laughed "Well, Finnick won the games when he was 14 and then he was in the Capitol for all those years so I think Nate would be younger than him."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed "Well, Finnick won the games when he was 14 and then he was in the Capitol for all those years so I think Nate would be younger than him."



Kennedy: "I suppose."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "I suppose."



Chelsea: "How long have we been up here?"


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: He sat quietly, watching them.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "How long have we been up here?"



Kennedy: Her timer went off. "Long enough."


----------



## Doodle98

David: After a while of more kissing and romancing with Gwen, he slid out from under her and dove into the water. "Tag! You're it!"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: Her timer went off. "Long enough."



Chelsea: "Could we stay up here? It's nice."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: After a while of more kissing and romancing with Gwen, he slid out from under her and dove into the water. "Tag! You're it!"



Gwen: She laughed and swam after him.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Could we stay up here? It's nice."



Kennedy: "Sure."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She laughed and swam after him.



David: He dove underwater and gasped, which caused him to choke and swim up. "There's a cave down there!"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He dove underwater and gasped, which caused him to choke and swim up. "There's a cave down there!"



Gwen: "Tag! Wait, a cave?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Tag! Wait, a cave?"



David: "Yeah!" He dove underwater and swam into the cave. He surfaced up in the cave and gasped for air. It was so cool.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Yeah!" He dove underwater and swam into the cave. He surfaced up in the cave and gasped for air. It was so cool.



Gwen: She followed him. "This is cool!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She followed him. "This is cool!"



David: "Yeah! It's so secluded..." He smiled at her. He pulled up onto a rock.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Yeah! It's so secluded..." He smiled at her. He pulled up onto a rock.



Gwen: She emerged from the water as well.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She emerged from the water as well.



David: He held her on his lap. "Do you here the water dripping? It's so pretty."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He held her on his lap. "Do you here the water dripping? It's so pretty."



Gwen: "Yeah, I hear it."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Yeah, I hear it."



David: "It's so peaceful." He sighed. "Gwen, Marcus is remembering how to get home. And you're going to be blind again and I'm going to die."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "It's so peaceful." He sighed. "Gwen, Marcus is remembering how to get home. And you're going to be blind again and I'm going to die."



Gwen: "Life is going to get hard."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Life is going to get hard."



David: "I just want to stay here," he whimpered, hugging her tightly.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I just want to stay here," he whimpered, hugging her tightly.



Gwen: "I know."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I know."



David: "But we can't." He sighed. "I don't want to die, Gwen. I need you to be strong for me."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "Sure."



Chelsea: "Okay. Trent, Nate, we're staying up here."

Nate: "Up there? On that flimsy little branch?" 

Chelsea: "It's really not that flimsy."

Nate: "Whatever, but I'm not catching you when you fall."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "But we can't." He sighed. "I don't want to die, Gwen. I need you to be strong for me."



Gwendolyn: "I will be. Don't you worry."



maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay. Trent, Nate, we're staying up here."
> 
> Nate: "Up there? On that flimsy little branch?"
> 
> Chelsea: "It's really not that flimsy."
> 
> Nate: "Whatever, but I'm not catching you when you fall."



Kennedy: "Can't you have a bit of faith in me? I wouldn't knowingly put her in danger."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "I will be. Don't you worry."  Kennedy: "Can't you have a bit of faith in me? I wouldn't knowingly put her in danger."



David: He smiled. "Thank you, darling." He gave her a kiss. "You know you don't have to have my kid. I'm alright. I don't want you to be in over your head or anything."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled. "Thank you, darling." He gave her a kiss. "You know you don't have to have my kid. I'm alright. I don't want you to be in over your head or anything."



Gwen: "Thanks. I think I'm a bit young and inexperienced - and blind - myself. I'd figured it out, I just didn't know how to tell you."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Thanks. I think I'm a bit young and inexperienced - and blind - myself. I'd figured it out, I just didn't know how to tell you."



David: He held her face in his hands. "It's alright, princess. And anyways, there's science, so even after I die, if you really wanted to, i could go to a doctor before I die so you could have a child if you'd want to after, it'd just be kinda weird and sciency." He rambled on, then shrugged.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He held her face in his hands. "It's alright, princess. And anyways, there's science, so even after I die, if you really wanted to, i could go to a doctor before I die so you could have a child if you'd want to after, it'd just be kinda weird and sciency." He rambled on, then shrugged.



Gwendolyn: She giggled. "It would be weird. You don't have to."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: She giggled. "It would be weird. You don't have to."



David: "Okay." He kissed her. "I love you, so much. I just want you to be happy."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay." He kissed her. "I love you, so much. I just want you to be happy."



Gwen: "I love you too."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I love you too."



David: he hugged her tightly. "Your skin is so smooth." He ran his hand down her side.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "I will be. Don't you worry."
> 
> Kennedy: "Can't you have a bit of faith in me? I wouldn't knowingly put her in danger."



Chelsea: "He knows that, he's just messing with me."

Nate: he grinned and picked an orange "Want one?" he asked Trent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "He knows that, he's just messing with me."  Nate: he grinned and picked an orange "Want one?" he asked Trent



Trent: "Yes please."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Yes please."



Nate: he handed him an orange and then started to eat his


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he handed him an orange and then started to eat his



Trent: He peeled his orange.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "He knows that, he's just messing with me."
> 
> Nate: he grinned and picked an orange "Want one?" he asked Trent



Kennedy: "How did you become friends?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He peeled his orange.



Nate: He threw his orange peels at Trent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: He threw his orange peels at Trent



Trent: He frowned. "I'm over orange peels."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "How did you become friends?"



Chelsea: "Me and Nate? Uh, Trent and I were talking to Marcus to give him company because he was tied up and he told us that he and some other people called deaths were supposed to kill us. Trent and I were crying and then he just kinda showed up."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He frowned. "I'm over orange peels."



Nate: he laughed "I'm not." he threw a few more at him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed "I'm not." he threw a few more at him



Trent: He groaned and just let him throw them.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He groaned and just let him throw them.



Nate: he finished his orange and then laid on his back, looking at the sky


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he finished his orange and then laid on his back, looking at the sky



Trent: "We're going home, Nate."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "We're going home, Nate."



Nate: he groaned "Don't remind me."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he groaned "Don't remind me."



Trent: "It's like everyone's upset about it now."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Me and Nate? Uh, Trent and I were talking to Marcus to give him company because he was tied up and he told us that he and some other people called deaths were supposed to kill us. Trent and I were crying and then he just kinda showed up."



Kennedy: "Oh really? You two just seem like you've been close friends for a long time. But then things aren't as they appear. I mean, Elsa Snow seems like she's been around forever to those who encounter her but I've only known her since after I went to see Frozen with my grandmother."


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> David: he hugged her tightly. "Your skin is so smooth." He ran his hand down her side.



David: He sighed. "Okay. Let's get ready to go home. Are you ready to lose your eyesight again? A-and me?" he added quietly.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He sighed. "Okay. Let's get ready to go home. Are you ready to lose your eyesight again? A-and me?" he added quietly.



Gwen: "I can't say I'm ready, but I'm prepared for it. I know how to function as a blind person. You'll be harder to get over, but...realistically speaking, there was a time when I was happy before I met you."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I can't say I'm ready, but I'm prepared for it. I know how to function as a blind person. You'll be harder to get over, but...realistically speaking, there was a time when I was happy before I met you."



David: "Alright, dear." he planted kisses all over her face and neck. "The good thing about dying is that I don't have to grieve." he paused. "Once I'm gone I want you to find a good man. One that will treat you well, okay?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Alright, dear." he planted kisses all over her face and neck. "The good thing about dying is that I don't have to grieve." he paused. "Once I'm gone I want you to find a good man. One that will treat you well, okay?"



Gwen: "Yeah, you'll be in a better place, without pain. If I find somebody, I find him, if I don't, that's okay too."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Yeah, you'll be in a better place, without pain. If I find somebody, I find him, if I don't, that's okay too."



David: "No, Gwen, where I'm going I'm going to be in tons of pain." His face softened. "Just make sure he's good to you. I'm sure you'll find someone, you're the most beautiful girl on earth, surely other people will think that too." He started to cry. He hugged her tightly. "I love you so, so much."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "No, Gwen, where I'm going I'm going to be in tons of pain." His face softened. "Just make sure he's good to you. I'm sure you'll find someone, you're the most beautiful girl on earth, surely other people will think that too." He started to cry. He hugged her tightly. "I love you so, so much."



Gwen: "This again? David, you aren't going to hell. I will. I love you too. Always."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "This again? David, you aren't going to hell. I will. I love you too. Always."



David: "I am, Gwen. I am." He sighed. "Always."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I am, Gwen. I am." He sighed. "Always."



Gwen: "No. You are not. And I don't want to hear you say otherwise. You are a good man."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "No. You are not. And I don't want to hear you say otherwise. You are a good man."



David: "Thank you, Gwen." He kissed her and hugged her tight.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Thank you, Gwen." He kissed her and hugged her tight.



Gwen: "You're welcome."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "It's like everyone's upset about it now."


Nate: "Eh, I never really wanted to go home. Chelsea wants to, I'm sure were ever Britt is with that Ciel guy she wants to go home. But I don't really want to."



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "Oh really? You two just seem like you've been close friends for a long time. But then things aren't as they appear. I mean, Elsa Snow seems like she's been around forever to those who encounter her but I've only known her since after I went to see Frozen with my grandmother."



Chelsea: "No we just met here. His best friend Brittany is here but I don't know where she is. Some where off with Ciel, she doesn't even know Nate's here."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Eh, I never really wanted to go home. Chelsea wants to, I'm sure were ever Britt is with that Ciel guy she wants to go home. But I don't really want to."
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea: "No we just met here. His best friend Brittany is here but I don't know where she is. Some where off with Ciel, she doesn't even know Nate's here."



Kennedy: "Brittany is totally not doing a good job as a best friend."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "You're welcome."



David: "Should we go back?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Should we go back?"



Gwen: "They may start to worry if we don't."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Brittany is totally not doing a good job as a best friend."



Chelsea: "What do you mean?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Eh, I never really wanted to go home. Chelsea wants to, I'm sure were ever Britt is with that Ciel guy she wants to go home. But I don't really want to."  Chelsea: "No we just met here. His best friend Brittany is here but I don't know where she is. Some where off with Ciel, she doesn't even know Nate's here."



Trent: He hugged him.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What do you mean?"



Kennedy: "Well, I've never had one that's not an extension of my own mind, but I've seen enough movies to know that best friends gotta look out for each other and stick together and spend time together and notice each other. I mean, you said she doesn't even know he's here..."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "They may start to worry if we don't."



David: He nodded. He kissed her one more time, then slid back into the water.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He hugged him.



Nate: "What are you hugging me for?"



Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Well, I've never had one that's not an extension of my own mind, but I've seen enough movies to know that best friends gotta look out for each other and stick together and spend time together and notice each other. I mean, you said she doesn't even know he's here..."



Chelsea: "Yeah, that is true, but she was away with Ciel before he got here and she hasn't been back since. She hasn't been back at camp since Marcus died. So I wouldn't say she's a bad friend for that but he has been abused for two years so it seems like she would have done something about that..."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "What are you hugging me for?"  Chelsea: "Yeah, that is true, but she was away with Ciel before he got here and she hasn't been back since. She hasn't been back at camp since Marcus died. So I wouldn't say she's a bad friend for that but he has been abused for two years so it seems like she would have done something about that..."



Trent: "I don't want to go either."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I don't want to go either."



Nate: "I know, but you'll have Chelsea when we get out of here." he sighed "I don't have anyone." 

OOC: won't this thread be locked soon?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I know, but you'll have Chelsea when we get out of here." he sighed "I don't have anyone."  OOC: won't this thread be locked soon?



OOC: Should be. I'll make a new page tomorrow.

Trent: "You have me. And Marcus and David, for a while at least, and Chelsea and Flynn and Blake and everyone."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Should be. I'll make a new page tomorrow.
> 
> Trent: "You have me. And Marcus and David, for a while at least, and Chelsea and Flynn and Blake and everyone."



Nate: "Marcus has Lynn. You and Chels have each other. Blake and Flynn have families. I don't have anyone." 

OOC: k thanks! Probably will only be on for about an hour or two then I'm going to spend the night with my best friend and we will be at a water park tomorrow.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Marcus has Lynn. You and Chels have each other. Blake and Flynn have families. I don't have anyone."  OOC: k thanks! Probably will only be on for about an hour or two then I'm going to spend the night with my best friend and we will be at a water park tomorrow.



OOC: Okay.  

Trent: He hugged him again. "Shut up. We're all in this together."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Okay.
> 
> Trent: He hugged him again. "Shut up. We're all in this together."



Nate: "So you're allowed to throw yourself a pity party but I'm not?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "So you're allowed to throw yourself a pity party but I'm not?"



Trent: He lowered his head. "I'm trying, Nate."


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: "I guess."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He lowered his head. "I'm trying, Nate."





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "I guess."



Nate: he sighed he was tired of pitying himself, it wasn't like him. He stood up and picked Trent up by the waist, throwing him over his shoulder he said "We're going swimming." 

Chelsea: she hears Nate announce that they were going swimming "Wanna go?" she asked Kennedy


----------



## maps823

Ooc: why does the app hate me?


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed he was tired of pitying himself, it wasn't like him. He stood up and picked Trent up by the waist, throwing him over his shoulder he said "We're going swimming."  Chelsea: she hears Nate announce that they were going swimming "Wanna go?" she asked Kennedy



Kennedy: "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he sighed he was tired of pitying himself, it wasn't like him. He stood up and picked Trent up by the waist, throwing him over his shoulder he said "We're going swimming."  Chelsea: she hears Nate announce that they were going swimming "Wanna go?" she asked Kennedy



Trent: "Oh, o-okay."


----------



## Doodle98

David: He saw everyone going to the lake. "Oh, Gwen, I guess we're good."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Okay."





Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Oh, o-okay."



Nate: he ran with Trent into the water and then threw the boy in

Chlesea: she climbed down the tree and waited for Kennedy to come down


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he ran with Trent into the water and then threw the boy in  Chlesea: she climbed down the tree and waited for Kennedy to come down



Trent: He squealed as he splashed into the water.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He squealed as he splashed into the water.



Nate: he laughed and then saw David and Gwen "Sorry for crashing your pool party."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he ran with Trent into the water and then threw the boy in
> 
> Chlesea: she climbed down the tree and waited for Kennedy to come down



Kennedy: She scampered down the tree.



maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed and then saw David and Gwen "Sorry for crashing your pool party."



Gwen: "No need to apologize."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She scampered down the tree.
> 
> Gwen: "No need to apologize."



Chelsea: she walked to the water with Kennedy and took off her shoes 

Nate: "I probably should have taken my shoes of first..." he bent down and took off his soaking wet shoes and threw them in Chelsea's direction

Chelsea: she saw his shows fly by her "Hey!"

Nate: he grinned "What?!?"

Chelsea: she rolled her eyes and walked into the water


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: She kicked off her own shoes and waded in


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She kicked off her own shoes and waded in



Trent: He was glad he was already barefoot.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He was glad he was already barefoot.



Nate: he splashed Trent


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he splashed Trent



Trent: He squealed and splashed him back.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He squealed and splashed him back.



Nate: he laughed at Trent and then floated on his back


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: She swam.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he laughed at Trent and then floated on his back



Trent: He tackled him, forcing him under the water.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He tackled him, forcing him under the water.



Nate: he screamed (a rather girly scream) and came up from under the water. He tackled Trent.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he screamed (a rather girly scream) and came up from under the water. He tackled Trent.



Trent: He yelped, which was much girlies than Nate's was, and struggled to get above the water.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He yelped, which was much girlies than Nate's was, and struggled to get above the water.



Nate: he pulled Trent out of the water and laughed "You scream like a girl."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he pulled Trent out of the water and laughed "You scream like a girl."



Trent: He sighed. "I know. But I'm 13. You're way older and you still sound like a girl."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He sighed. "I know. But I'm 13. You're way older and you still sound like a girl."



Nate: he shoved him "I do not scream like a girl." 

Chelsea: "Yes you do." 

Nate: "Do not."

Chelsea: "Do too. Anyone that thinks Nate screams like a girl raise your hand." she said raising her own hand in the air

Nate: he glared at her


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he shoved him "I do not scream like a girl."  Chelsea: "Yes you do."  Nate: "Do not."  Chelsea: "Do too. Anyone that thinks Nate screams like a girl raise your hand." she said raising her own hand in the air  Nate: he glared at her



My characters: They raised their hands.

Trent: "At least I own up to it, Nate."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> My characters: They raised their hands.
> 
> Trent: "At least I own up to it, Nate."



Chelsea: she grinned "See..."

Nate: "I do not scream like a girl."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she grinned "See..."  Nate: "I do not scream like a girl."



Trent: He laughed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He laughed.



Chelsea: she laughed too


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she laughed too



Trent: "Do you think Marcus has remembered yet?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Do you think Marcus has remembered yet?"



Chelsea: "I dunno. I don't want to keep asking him though."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I dunno. I don't want to keep asking him though."



Trent: He nodded.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He nodded.



Chelsea: "I'm sure he'll remember soon though."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I'm sure he'll remember soon though."



Trent: He nodded. "You think your family will like me?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He nodded. "You think your family will like me?"



Chelsea: "Nah, they're not going to like you, they're going to love you." she smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Nah, they're not going to like you, they're going to love you." she smiled



Trent: He giggled and hugged her.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He giggled and hugged her.



Chelsea: she hugged him back "I love you, kiddo."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she hugged him back "I love you, kiddo."



Trent: "I love you too, Chelsea."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I love you too, Chelsea."



Nate: "Aww y'all are gonna make me cry." he pretended to wipe away fake tears

Chelsea: she splashed him "Shut up."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Aww y'all are gonna make me cry." he pretended to wipe away fake tears  Chelsea: she splashed him "Shut up."



Trent: He blushed. "Yeah, shut up, Nate."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He blushed. "Yeah, shut up, Nate."



Nate: he zipped his lips and then floated on his back again

Chelsea: she rolled her eyes


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he zipped his lips and then floated on his back again  Chelsea: she rolled her eyes



Trent: He went underwater and swam.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He went underwater and swam.



Chelsea: she waded in the water


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he thought for a long while. He jumped up and banged his head on a branch. "I remember!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he thought for a long while. He jumped up and banged his head on a branch. "I remember!"



Nate: he groaned "This is taking too long, I'm going to go see if he remembered yet." he got out of the water and went to Marcus' tree


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he groaned "This is taking too long, I'm going to go see if he remembered yet." he got out of the water and went to Marcus' tree



Marcus: "Nate! Nate I remember!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Nate! Nate I remember!"



Nate: "Attention everyone," he yelled with his hands around his mouth so everyone could here "I love Marcus Dynasty. You want to know why? Because he's going to get us out of this crappy place!" 

Chelsea: she got out of the water and went over to Nate and Marcus "You-You remember?!?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Attention everyone," he yelled with his hands around his mouth so everyone could here "I love Marcus Dynasty. You want to know why? Because he's going to get us out of this crappy place!"
> 
> Chelsea: she got out of the water and went over to Nate and Marcus "You-You remember?!?"



Flynn: "Dude, I think he's married. Wait, seriously? He's remembered?1 That's amazing!"

Blake: "Yes!"

Kennedy: She started humming 'For He's a Jolly Good Fellow'.

Gwen: She was happy for the others but a bit apprehensive.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: He blushed.

Trent: He held Chelsea's hand.

David: He smiled sadly and put his arm around Gwen's waist.

Maka: She grinned. "Great!"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "Dude, I think he's married. Wait, seriously? He's remembered?1 That's amazing!"
> 
> Blake: "Yes!"
> 
> Kennedy: She started humming 'For He's a Jolly Good Fellow'.
> 
> Gwen: She was happy for the others but a bit apprehensive.



Nate: "Yes he is married but we're going to run away together." he laughed



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He blushed.
> 
> Trent: He held Chelsea's hand.
> 
> David: He smiled sadly and put his arm around Gwen's waist.
> 
> Maka: She grinned. "Great!"



Chelsea: she held on to Trent's hand "It's okay, squirt. So, how do we get out?" she asked Marcus

Brittany: she was still in the woods with Ciel so she didn't know Marcus had remembered how to get out


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yes he is married but we're going to run away together." he laughed  Chelsea: she held on to Trent's hand "It's okay, squirt. So, how do we get out?" she asked Marcus  Brittany: she was still in the woods with Ciel so she didn't know Marcus had remembered how to get out



Marcus: "I never agreed to that, Nate. Okay, so I guess I have to knock you all out."


----------



## maps823

Ooc: glitch


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I never agreed to that, Nate. Okay, so I guess I have to knock you all out."



Nate: "I think I could help you out here Marcus," he picked up a stick "okay, who's first? How 'bout you Chels?" 

Chelsea: she laughed "Like I'd let you knock me out. You're funny." 

Nate: "That's what they tell me." he poked her in the ribs with his stick


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I think I could help you out here Marcus," he picked up a stick "okay, who's first? How 'bout you Chels?"  Chelsea: she laughed "Like I'd let you knock me out. You're funny."  Nate: "That's what they tell me." he poked her in the ribs with his stick



Trent: "I'll go."


----------



## Doodle98

David: He hugged Gwen tightly. "You ready?" his hands were shaking.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I think I could help you out here Marcus," he picked up a stick "okay, who's first? How 'bout you Chels?"
> 
> Chelsea: she laughed "Like I'd let you knock me out. You're funny."
> 
> Nate: "That's what they tell me." he poked her in the ribs with his stick



Flynn: "I'll go, send me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I'll go."



Chelsea: she looked down at him "You sure?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she looked down at him "You sure?"



Trent: He nodded. "Unless Flynn wants to."

Marcus: "I'll do Flynn first." He stepped up next to Flynn. "Ready?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "I'll go, send me."



Nate: "Yeah! My first victim." he grinned

Chelsea: she yanked him by his shirt collar and took his stick "Nate, you are not knocking people unconscious with this!" she broke his stick in half

Nate: "Fine, Miss. Bossy boots."

Chelsea: she groaned


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He hugged Gwen tightly. "You ready?" his hands were shaking.



Gwen: "As I'll ever be."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nodded. "Unless Flynn wants to."
> 
> Marcus: "I'll do Flynn first." He stepped up next to Flynn. "Ready?"



Flynn: "Hit me with your best shot."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Yeah! My first victim." he grinned  Chelsea: she yanked him by his shirt collar and took his stick "Nate, you are not knocking people unconscious with this!" she broke his stick in half  Nate: "Fine, Miss. Bossy boots."  Chelsea: she groaned



Marcus: "Nate is not going to do it. I will."

David: He gave her a kiss.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Hit me with your best shot."



Marcus: "doesn't hurt, trust me. I've been through it." He grabbed a stick and smashed it against Flynn's skull.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "doesn't hurt, trust me. I've been through it." He grabbed a stick and smashed it against Flynn's skull.



Nate: "See, I coulda done that."

Chelsea: she just rolled her eyes at him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "See, I coulda done that."  Chelsea: she just rolled her eyes at him



Trent: He was shaking, this was terrifying. That's why he wanted to go first. How did they know Marcus wasn't tricking them?


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He was shaking, this was terrifying. That's why he wanted to go first. How did they know Marcus wasn't tricking them?



Chelsea: she gave him a hug "It's alright Trent. I trust Marcus is telling us the truth. This idiot can go first if you want him to." she said looking at Nate

Nate: "Hey you can't just go volunteering me for things."

Chelsea: she glared at him "You're his best friend."

Nate: he groaned "Fine, I'll go before him."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she gave him a hug "It's alright Trent. I trust Marcus is telling us the truth. This idiot can go first if you want him to." she said looking at Nate  Nate: "Hey you can't just go volunteering me for things."  Chelsea: she glared at him "You're his best friend."  Nate: he groaned "Fine, I'll go before him."



Trent: He shook his head. "No, I don't want to see Nate unconscious."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "doesn't hurt, trust me. I've been through it." He grabbed a stick and smashed it against Flynn's skull.



Flynn: He crumpled to the ground.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He shook his head. "No, I don't want to see Nate unconscious."



Nate: "Okay, if that's what you want."



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: He crumpled to the ground.



Chelsea: she gasped when she saw Flynn "Oh gosh. I can see why you didn't want to stay here Marcus." she looked away from Flynn's body


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Okay, if that's what you want."  Chelsea: she gasped when she saw Flynn "Oh gosh. I can see why you didn't want to stay here Marcus." she looked away from Flynn's body



Marcus: "Who's next?"

Trent: He stepped up.

Marcus: He hit Trent with the branch. There was a cracking sound and Trent's head started bleeding. He really hoped this would work...

Trent: He sat up. He was in a hospital bed, in a hospital gown. Everyone was around him...


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Who's next?"
> 
> Trent: He stepped up.
> 
> Marcus: He hit Trent with the branch. There was a cracking sound and Trent's head started bleeding. He really hoped this would work...
> 
> Trent: He sat up. He was in a hospital bed, in a hospital gown. Everyone was around him...



Chelsea: she gasped seeing Trent's head bleeding "Oh gosh." she hid behind Nate 

Nate: he gave her a hug "He's okay, Chels."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she gasped seeing Trent's head bleeding "Oh gosh." she hid behind Nate  Nate: he gave her a hug "He's okay, Chels."



Marcus: "I'm sorry."

Maka: Marcus knocked her out.

David: "You ready?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I'm sorry."
> 
> Maka: Marcus knocked her out.
> 
> David: "You ready?"



Chelsea: "I know. Could you just get it over with." she stepped up by Marcus


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I know. Could you just get it over with." she stepped up by Marcus



Marcus: "Of course." He smashed her head with the stick.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Of course." He smashed her head with the stick.



Chelsea: she woke up in a hospital bed "Trent?"

Ooc: should I sign up Chelsea's brother, Ben?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she woke up in a hospital bed "Trent?"  Ooc: should I sign up Chelsea's brother, Ben?



Trent: "Chels, we're home."  

OOC: Yeag


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I have a lot of family people too. What about them?

Flynn: He woke up, lots of doctors around.

Blake: "Me next."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Chels, we're home."
> 
> OOC: Yeag



Chelsea: she smiled "I know."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I have a lot of family people too. What about them?  Flynn: He woke up, lots of doctors around.  Blake: "Me next."



OOC: Sign them up too, I guess. Maybe just brothers and sisters and stuff, not parents.

Marcus: "Okay." He whacked him.

Trent: He got out of bed, his abdomen hurting him still, but he hugged her. He lifted his shirt and saw some stitched up wounds. "That's where they shot me."


----------



## Fairywings

Flynn: "What happened? What happened to my friends? The other ones in the accident?"

Doctor: He sighed. "Kevin Howard and Lucy Wade both died in the car, Kevin on first contact with the car and Lucy after second contact, with the impact of er head on the dashboard. Mikhail Gusarov lived through the wreck but ultimately passed away during surgery. Diana Reeves was injured but is alive and is recuperating here in the hospital."

Flynn: He fell back on the sheets, trying not to cry. The four most wonderful, loyal, and devoted best friends a guy could have had been reduced to one, in one accident.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Sign them up too, I guess. Maybe just brothers and sisters and stuff, not parents.
> 
> Marcus: "Okay." He whacked him.
> 
> Trent: He got out of bed, his abdomen hurting him still, but he hugged her. He lifted his shirt and saw some stitched up wounds. "That's where they shot me."



Blake: He fell over, unconscious. Then he woke up, a bit of pain in his shoulder. He was in the hospital.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He fell over, unconscious. Then he woke up, a bit of pain in his shoulder. He was in the hospital.



Trent: He smiled, seeing that Blake was okay, but still to nervous to talk to him.

Marcus: "David, Gwen, ready?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled, seeing that Blake was okay, but still to nervous to talk to him.
> 
> Marcus: "David, Gwen, ready?"



Kennedy: She shook herself. "Me first." She wanted to give them another moment.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She shook herself. "Me first." She wanted to give them another moment.



Marcus: "Okay." He sent her back.

David: He bit his lip. "Oh, Gwen. I don't wanna die."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Okay." He sent her back.
> 
> David: He bit his lip. "Oh, Gwen. I don't wanna die."



Gwendolyn: "It'll be okay."

Kennedy: She went unconscious and woke up.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Sign them up too, I guess. Maybe just brothers and sisters and stuff, not parents.
> 
> Marcus: "Okay." He whacked him.
> 
> Trent: He got out of bed, his abdomen hurting him still, but he hugged her. He lifted his shirt and saw some stitched up wounds. "That's where they shot me."



Chelsea: she kissed him on his forehead "I love you, kiddo." 

Nate: "I think I'll go with you Marcus, together."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "It'll be okay."  Kennedy: She went unconscious and woke up.



David: "Wh-when Marcus knocks you out I want you to look into my eyes and don't look away." He took her hands.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed him on his forehead "I love you, kiddo."  Nate: "I think I'll go with you Marcus, together."



Trent: "I love you too."

Marcus: He nodded. "Thanks."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I love you too."
> 
> Marcus: He nodded. "Thanks."



Nate: "No problem but what about Britt? And Ciel? Will we wake them up when we get back?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "No problem but what about Britt? And Ciel? Will we wake them up when we get back?"



Marcus: "Yeah.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Wh-when Marcus knocks you out I want you to look into my eyes and don't look away." He took her hands.



Gwen: She nodded.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She nodded.



David: He gave her a kiss and took her hands. "I love you so much."

Marcus: He walked over and went to swing.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He gave her a kiss and took her hands. "I love you so much."
> 
> Marcus: He walked over and went to swing.



Gwendolyn: "I love you too."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "I love you too."



Marcus: He hit her head and knocked her out, then quickly did the same to David.

David: He sat up, his hair long. There was a scar right in the middle of his forehead, and his head was pounding.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He hit her head and knocked her out, then quickly did the same to David.
> 
> David: He sat up, his hair long. There was a scar right in the middle of his forehead, and his head was pounding.



Nate: "Ew...this is creepy" he said looking at all the unconscious bodies "Looks like it's just you and me, pal." he said to Marcus


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Ew...this is creepy" he said looking at all the unconscious bodies "Looks like it's just you and me, pal." he said to Marcus



Marcus: "Okay, buddy."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He hit her head and knocked her out, then quickly did the same to David.
> 
> David: He sat up, his hair long. There was a scar right in the middle of his forehead, and his head was pounding.



Gwendolyn: She went unconscious, opened her eyes again, but there was only blackness.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: She went unconscious, opened her eyes again, but there was only blackness.



David: He scrambled up and got to Gwen's bedside. "Beautiful, we're back."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He scrambled up and got to Gwen's bedside. "Beautiful, we're back."



Gwendolyn: "I know. I can't see a thing."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "I know. I can't see a thing."



David: "Sorry. Where are we gonna go? Your aunts house or something? I'm kinda homeless at the moment." He pulled his hair into a bun.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Sorry. Where are we gonna go? Your aunts house or something? I'm kinda homeless at the moment." He pulled his hair into a bun.



Gwendolyn: "Well, I will stop at my aunt's house to get my money but then we'll head to the apartment I plan on getting."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Well, I will stop at my aunt's house to get my money but then we'll head to the apartment I plan on getting."



David: "Okay." He held his temples. "I have such a bad headache."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay." He held his temples. "I have such a bad headache."



Gwendolyn: She searched for his forehead and then kissed it.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: She searched for his forehead and then kissed it.



David: He smiled and sat down on her bed, pulling her into his lap. "You are so beautiful. So perfect. I am so lucky to have you." He stroked her hair.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled and sat down on her bed, pulling her into his lap. "You are so beautiful. So perfect. I am so lucky to have you." He stroked her hair.



Gwendolyn: "I'm not perfect. No one is perfect."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "I'm not perfect. No one is perfect."



David: "I think you're perfect."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I think you're perfect."



Gwen: "And love is blind."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "And love is blind."



David: "I just-" he started to feel angry, wh ick wasn't like him. "Let's just go. What's your address?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I just-" he started to feel angry, wh ick wasn't like him. "Let's just go. What's your address?"



Gwen: "I'll get us there. It's only a few blocks."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Okay, buddy."



Nate: he picked up a new stick and grinned "Any last words, my friend?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I'll get us there. It's only a few blocks."



David: "Okay." He slid her off of his lap and stood. The headache was horrible.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he picked up a new stick and grinned "Any last words, my friend?"



Marcus: "I'm not going to leave Lynn for you, Nate."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay." He slid her off of his lap and stood. The headache was horrible.



Gwen: She cautiously got up. A doctor gave her her walking stick.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She cautiously got up. A doctor gave her her walking stick.



David: "Do you need help?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Do you need help?"



Gwen: "I think I got it," she said, though she linked elbows with her fiance.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I think I got it," she said, though she linked elbows with her fiance.



David: He made sure he supported her.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He made sure he supported her.



Gwen: She walked along with him.


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: "Why do I feel...drugged?"

Doctor: "Miss Jacobs, we gave you your prescription for your multiple personality disorder. Because you've been without it for so long, it can be a little disorienting."

Kennedy: "I did not approve of this. I'm sure my grandmother did not either."

Doctor: "It was a decision made by the staff in lieu of a guardian. Your grandmother, Mrs. Mary Jacobs, is currently hospitalized in a drug induced coma and unable to make decisions for her ward."

Kennedy: She gasped in surprise.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She walked along with him.



David: He held his head with his other hand. "Sweetheart, how are we going to find an apartment so fast?"

Trent: He put a hand on Kennedy's shoulder.


----------



## Fairywings

Gwendolyn: "Like I said, I've had my eye on this one place for a long time. We'll just get it."

Kennedy: "Can I see her?"

Doctor: "In a bit."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Like I said, I've had my eye on this one place for a long time. We'll just get it."  Kennedy: "Can I see her?"  Doctor: "In a bit."



David: "Okay." He led her down the steps.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay." He led her down the steps.



Gwen: "Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Thank you."



David: He kissed her cheek. "I love you."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He kissed her cheek. "I love you."



Gwen: "Love you too."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I'm not going to leave Lynn for you, Nate."



Nate: he gasped "B-but Marcus..." he got his stick ready to hit Marcus on the head "If that's the case...this better hurt."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Love you too."



David: He walked with her slowly. He was scared about taking care of her.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he gasped "B-but Marcus..." he got his stick ready to hit Marcus on the head "If that's the case...this better hurt."



Marcus: He did the same. "I'm sorry. I hope we can be friends." He smirked.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He did the same. "I'm sorry. I hope we can be friends." He smirked.



Nate: he pretended to tear up "That's what they always say"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he pretended to tear up "That's what they always say"



Marcus: He laughed and hit his head.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He laughed and hit his head.



Nate: he hit his head at the same time Marcus did and woke up in the hospital. The first thing he noticed when he woke up was that his ribs hurt "Ow." 

Doctor: "It should feel better in a week, three ribs were broken but they are almost done healing." 

Nate: he sighed and stood up


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he hit his head at the same time Marcus did and woke up in the hospital. The first thing he noticed when he woke up was that his ribs hurt "Ow."  Doctor: "It should feel better in a week, three ribs were broken but they are almost done healing."  Nate: he sighed and stood up



Marcus: He sat up. "Lynn."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: He sat up. "Lynn."



Nate: he walked over to Britt's bed and shook her

Brittany: she gasped and woke up in a hospital bed "What the-" she looked up and saw her best friend, Nate. She leaped out of the bed and gave him a hug "Nate? What? How? When did you-? What happened?"

Nate: he tried to hug Brittany but his ribs were hurting, he pulled away and put a hand around his middle

Brittany: "Oh my- it wasn't...? You said-you said he wasn't hurting you anymore." she cried onto his shoulder


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: "Please, sir, can I go see my grandmother now? I need to see her."

Blake: He slowly and carefully got out of bed.

Flynn: He started trying to sit up and then get out of bed.

Doctor: "Mr. Connors! You should not be trying to get up at this time! You have serious injuries and are likely to open them or damage your body further!"

Flynn: He ignored the doctor.

Kennedy: She was beginning to think maybe she should just ignore the doctors like Flynn.


----------



## Fairywings

Gwen: She stopped in front of a house. "This is Uncle Jack's and Aunt Martha's place. Where I live. Or lived."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She stopped in front of a house. "This is Uncle Jack's and Aunt Martha's place. Where I live. Or lived."



David: "The house is grey. Like that rock I showed you." He led her up the steps and he rang the doorbell.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "Please, sir, can I go see my grandmother now? I need to see her."
> 
> Blake: He slowly and carefully got out of bed.
> 
> Flynn: He started trying to sit up and then get out of bed.
> 
> Doctor: "Mr. Connors! You should not be trying to get up at this time! You have serious injuries and are likely to open them or damage your body further!"
> 
> Flynn: He ignored the doctor.
> 
> Kennedy: She was beginning to think maybe she should just ignore the doctors like Flynn.



Nate: he walked over to Kennedy "What happened to your grandma?"

Chelsea: she walked over to Flynn


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he walked over to Kennedy "What happened to your grandma?"  Chelsea: she walked over to Flynn



Trent: He held her hand and followed. He looked over at Blake.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he walked over to Kennedy "What happened to your grandma?"
> 
> Chelsea: she walked over to Flynn



Kennedy: "She's been hospitalized. They won't say why."

Flynn: "Hi Chels."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "She's been hospitalized. They won't say why."
> 
> Flynn: "Hi Chels."



Nate: "Oh no!" He walked over to the doctor "What happened to her grandmother?"

Chelsea: she gave him a hug "I'm really sorry about your friends."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Oh no!" He walked over to the doctor "What happened to her grandmother?"
> 
> Chelsea: she gave him a hug "I'm really sorry about your friends."



Doctor: "Mrs. Jacobs is here in the hospital, in a drug-induced coma. Miss Jacobs is a ward of the state as of now."

Flynn: "Only Diana's still alive. God! I lost three of my best friends! They're dead!"


----------



## Doodle98

doodle98 said:


> david: "the house is grey. Like that rock i showed you." he led her up the steps and he rang the doorbell.



ooc: ^^^


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "The house is grey. Like that rock I showed you." He led her up the steps and he rang the doorbell.



Aunt Martha: She opened the door. "Oh, Gwendolyn. Wondering if you were coming back."

Gwen: "I won't be staying long. I'm finally getting my own place. This is my fiance, David Grace."

Aunt Martha: "Gwendolyn Claire Kirk, you're engaged? When did that happen?"

Gwen: "Week ago maybe? All my things still in my room?"

Aunt Martha: "Yes yes of course. I didn't touch your money, though you do have rent to pay."

Gwen: "Yeah, yeah I know."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Aunt Martha: She opened the door. "Oh, Gwendolyn. Wondering if you were coming back."  Gwen: "I won't be staying long. I'm finally getting my own place. This is my fiance, David Grace."  Aunt Martha: "Gwendolyn Claire Kirk, you're engaged? When did that happen?"  Gwen: "Week ago maybe? All my things still in my room?"  Aunt Martha: "Yes yes of course. I didn't touch your money, though you do have rent to pay."  Gwen: "Yeah, yeah I know."



David: "Gwen, do you want me to help you pack?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Doctor: "Mrs. Jacobs is here in the hospital, in a drug-induced coma. Miss Jacobs is a ward of the state as of now."
> 
> Flynn: "Only Diana's still alive. God! I lost three of my best friends! They're dead!"


 
Nate: he walked back over to Kennedy and mocked the doctor "Mrs. Jacobs is here in the hospital, in a drug-induced coma. Miss Jacobs is a ward of the state as of now."

Chelsea: she continued to hug him because that's what she was good at, hugging people "You want to see if you could go check on Diana?"


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: He stood awkwardly, watching Blake. "What are you going to do now? Y-you have a family to go back to, right?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he walked back over to Kennedy and mocked the doctor "Mrs. Jacobs is here in the hospital, in a drug-induced coma. Miss Jacobs is a ward of the state as of now."
> 
> Chelsea: she continued to hug him because that's what she was good at, hugging people "You want to see if you could go check on Diana?"



Kennedy: She giggled, then frowned. "They also forced my medicine on me. I can't hear or talk to Josephine or Elsa and I feel kinda woozy."

Flynn: "Theoretically yes, but I'll probably get ambushed by my family."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He stood awkwardly, watching Blake. "What are you going to do now? Y-you have a family to go back to, right?"



Blake: "Yeah, I have parents and an older sister, though she's at college. I do hope she's okay."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: She giggled, then frowned. "They also forced my medicine on me. I can't hear or talk to Josephine or Elsa and I feel kinda woozy."
> 
> Flynn: "Theoretically yes, but I'll probably get ambushed by my family."



Nate: "The medicine should wear off though, right? I really hate these doctors 'Your ribs were broken' well gee thanks like I couldn't tell when my dad beat me up."

Chelsea: "Oh yeah, you have what? Like 20 brothers and sisters?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Gwen, do you want me to help you pack?"



Gwen: "Sure, you can help me pack. My room's down this hallway."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Yeah, I have parents and an older sister, though she's at college. I do hope she's okay."



Trent: "That's nice. You're right, Chelsea wants to adopt me, but I don't know if her parents will want me. I also hope the gang doesn't come after me."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Sure, you can help me pack. My room's down this hallway."



David: He led her down the hall and into the room. "What color do you want our walls to be?" He grabbed a bag and started packing.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "The medicine should wear off though, right? I really hate these doctors 'Your ribs were broken' well gee thanks like I couldn't tell when my dad beat me up."
> 
> Chelsea: "Oh yeah, you have what? Like 20 brothers and sisters?"



Flynn: "My older brother AJ is 20, my younger brother Robert is 16 and my younger sister Sadie is 14."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He led her down the hall and into the room. "What color do you want our walls to be?" He grabbed a bag and started packing.



Gwen: "Whatever you like."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "That's nice. You're right, Chelsea wants to adopt me, but I don't know if her parents will want me. I also hope the gang doesn't come after me."



Blake: "I'm sure her parents will love you if Chelsea is anything like them. As for the gang, I doubt they will, I bet they have no idea what hospital you're in, and even if they do, you're too surrounded by other people." He didn't say it was possible they had other new members, gangs were like that.


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: She frowned again. "I don't think they'll let me leave the hospital."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "My older brother AJ is 20, my younger brother Robert is 16 and my younger sister Sadie is 14."



Chelsea: "Okay, so I was off by 17 but still 3 siblings is alot. Speaking of siblings I wonder where Ben is."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Okay, so I was off by 17 but still 3 siblings is alot. Speaking of siblings I wonder where Ben is."



Flynn: "Our families must be in the waiting rooms. Maybe they aren't allowed in the patients' rooms, because of where we were."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "I'm sure her parents will love you if Chelsea is anything like them. As for the gang, I doubt they will, I bet they have no idea what hospital you're in, and even if they do, you're too surrounded by other people." He didn't say it was possible they had other new members, gangs were like that.



David: "I want you to choose."

Trent: He nodded. "I'm still scared though."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: She frowned again. "I don't think they'll let me leave the hospital."



Nate: "We could smuggle you out."

Brittany: "Yeah if I slip the doctor a $100 I bet he'd look the other way."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I want you to choose."
> 
> Trent: He nodded. "I'm still scared though."



Gwen: "Green."

Blake: "Naturally. Just don't let it control you."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: "Our families must be in the waiting rooms. Maybe they aren't allowed in the patients' rooms, because of where we were."



Chelsea: "Yeah, you're probably right."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Green."  Blake: "Naturally. Just don't let it control you."



David: "Okay." He smiled.

Trent: "Okay." His knees were shaking. "C-could I hug you? Please? I need it."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "We could smuggle you out."
> 
> Brittany: "Yeah if I slip the doctor a $100 I bet he'd look the other way."



Kennedy: "Do you think another hundred would let me see Grandma?" She frowned. "No, I couldn't do that to you, I don't want to be a burden. Hard enough on my grandmother, and look where that landed her. Besides, I have no way of getting to my house anyway."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay." He smiled.
> 
> Trent: "Okay." His knees were shaking. "C-could I hug you? Please? I need it."



Gwen: She found the money jar, sat it down, and started packing. She put clothes into one box and work stuff into another.

Blake: "Yeah."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "Do you think another hundred would let me see Grandma?" She frowned. "No, I couldn't do that to you, I don't want to be a burden. Hard enough on my grandmother, and look where that landed her. Besides, I have no way of getting to my house anyway."





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Gwen: She found the money jar, sat it down, and started packing. She put clothes into one box and work stuff into another.
> 
> Blake: "Yeah."



Nate: "You're cute Kennedy, rhis girl right here," he nudged Brittany "is filthy rich."

Brittany: "Yeah I'm rolling in money. Watch this." she used her annoying valley girl voice "Oh my gosh! Nurse! This hospital gown is totally not flattering, I'd like a new one."

Nurse: "Of course, Miss. Falls" she grabbed two new gowns that were better looking than the regular hospital gowns "Which color would you like?" 

Brittany: she took the pink one and grinned at Kennedy


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "Do you think another hundred would let me see Grandma?" She frowned. "No, I couldn't do that to you, I don't want to be a burden. Hard enough on my grandmother, and look where that landed her. Besides, I have no way of getting to my house anyway."



Nate: "You're cute Kennedy, this girl right here," he nudged Brittany "is filthy rich."

Brittany: "Yeah I'm rolling in money. Watch this." she used her annoying valley girl voice "Oh my gosh! Nurse! This hospital gown is totally not flattering, I'd like a new one."

Nurse: "Of course, Miss. Falls" she grabbed two new gowns that were better looking than the regular hospital gowns "Which color would you like?" 

Brittany: she took the pink one and grinned at Kennedy


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "You're cute Kennedy, this girl right here," he nudged Brittany "is filthy rich."
> 
> Brittany: "Yeah I'm rolling in money. Watch this." she used her annoying valley girl voice "Oh my gosh! Nurse! This hospital gown is totally not flattering, I'd like a new one."
> 
> Nurse: "Of course, Miss. Falls" she grabbed two new gowns that were better looking than the regular hospital gowns "Which color would you like?"
> 
> Brittany: she took the pink one and grinned at Kennedy



Kennedy: She blushed. "Wow. That's pretty cool."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: She blushed. "Wow. That's pretty cool."



Brittany: she shrugged "Eh, being rich has its perks."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Brittany: she shrugged "Eh, being rich has its perks."



Kennedy: "It shows."

OOC: I had to read the post over again because the first time I read it I missed the word gowns so I thought she had said the hospital itself was not flattering so she wanted a new hospital lol


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "It shows."
> 
> OOC: I had to read the post over again because the first time I read it I missed the word gowns so I thought she had said the hospital itself was not flattering so she wanted a new hospital lol



Nate: "So we gonna blow this popsicle stand and find your grandma?"

Ooc: lol XD I bet she could buy a new hospital though if she wanted one


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: The reason Kennedy's grandmother is in a coma is because I haven't decided whether or not I want to kill her off yet. If I did kill her off, I was going to have Kennedy either get stuck in an abusive foster home (trying to beat the multiple personality disorder out of her) or get sent to a mental facility and she'd have to be rescued. If I didn't kill Grandmother off, I suppose she'd continue with her life with her grandmother, continuing to get treated like she was nothing by everyone except her grandmother and perhaps the others if they stayed in her life.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "So we gonna blow this popsicle stand and find your grandma?"
> 
> Ooc: lol XD I bet she could buy a new hospital though if she wanted one



Kennedy: "If you don't mind."

OOC: lol true


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She found the money jar, sat it down, and started packing. She put clothes into one box and work stuff into another.  Blake: "Yeah."



David: He helped her.

Trent: He hugged the older boy.


----------



## Fairywings

Gwen: "When we get home we should talk about the wedding."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He helped her.
> 
> Trent: He hugged the older boy.



Blake: He hugged him back. He knew Trent was in a bad situation.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "When we get home we should talk about the wedding."



David: "Yeah, we will."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He hugged him back. He knew Trent was in a bad situation.



Trent: He blushed and buried his head into Blake's chest.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed and buried his head into Blake's chest.



Blake: He just waited there quietly for Trent to compose himself.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Blake: He just waited there quietly for Trent to compose himself.



Trent: He realized that Blake didn't want to be hugging him so he pulled away. He was still trembling.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: The reason Kennedy's grandmother is in a coma is because I haven't decided whether or not I want to kill her off yet. If I did kill her off, I was going to have Kennedy either get stuck in an abusive foster home (trying to beat the multiple personality disorder out of her) or get sent to a mental facility and she'd have to be rescued. If I didn't kill Grandmother off, I suppose she'd continue with her life with her grandmother, continuing to get treated like she was nothing by everyone except her grandmother and perhaps the others if they stayed in her life.



OOC: you seem to like killing people lol


			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "If you don't mind."
> 
> OOC: lol true



Brittany: "Excuse me, nurse, sorry to bother you again I was just wondering if yoy could look the other way for a moment."

Nurse: "Miss. Falls, I'm sorry but I am not allowed to take my eyes off of you." 

Brittany: she sighed "Your shoe is untied." she pointed down at the nurse's lace less shoes

Nurse: "I don't have laces."

Brittany: "I bet you could buy some laces with this." she said waving a $100 in front of the nurse's face

Nurse: she bent down and pretended to tie her shoe

Brittany: she grinned at Kennedy and Nate



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Blake: He just waited there quietly for Trent to compose himself.



Chelsea: she looked over at Trent and Blake "Want me to take him?" she mouthed


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He realized that Blake didn't want to be hugging him so he pulled away. He was still trembling.



OOC: I was thinking Blake was simply being patient but if that's how you wanna play it *shrugs*

Blake: "You okay?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> OOC: you seem to like killing people lol
> 
> 
> Brittany: "Excuse me, nurse, sorry to bother you again I was just wondering if yoy could look the other way for a moment."
> 
> Nurse: "Miss. Falls, I'm sorry but I am not allowed to take my eyes off of you."
> 
> Brittany: she sighed "Your shoe is untied." she pointed down at the nurse's lace less shoes
> 
> Nurse: "I don't have laces."
> 
> Brittany: "I bet you could buy some laces with this." she said waving a $100 in front of the nurse's face
> 
> Nurse: she bent down and pretended to tie her shoe
> 
> Brittany: she grinned at Kennedy and Nate
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea: she looked over at Trent and Blake "Want me to take him?" she mouthed



OOC: I don't like killing people. I never like killing people, especially if they're one of my favorites, not that Ken's gran is. Tragedy and pain are just very good ways to develop and do plot points. Bad things bring out the best and worst of us.

Kennedy: She grinned and followed after Brittany and Nate.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I was thinking Blake was simply being patient but if that's how you wanna play it *shrugs*
> 
> Blake: "You okay?"



OOC: yeah that's what u was thinking too and Chels was just asking to take Trent because she feels responsible for him 



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I don't like killing people. I never like killing people, especially if they're one of my favorites, not that Ken's gran is. Tragedy and pain are just very good ways to develop and do plot points. Bad things bring out the best and worst of us.
> 
> Kennedy: She grinned and followed after Brittany and Nate.



OOC: Yeah I hope I can become a good RP'er like you some day 

Brittany: "Um, excuse me, doctor where would I find someone in a drug induced coma?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> OOC: yeah that's what u was thinking too and Chels was just asking to take Trent because she feels responsible for him
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Yeah I hope I can become a good RP'er like you some day
> 
> Brittany: "Um, excuse me, doctor where would I find someone in a drug induced coma?"



OOC: You're gonna make me blush! I'm really not that good

Doctor: "In the Long Term Care Ward."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I was thinking Blake was simply being patient but if that's how you wanna play it *shrugs*  Blake: "You okay?"



Trent: "No." He looked up at Chelsea. 

OOC: Trent just feels like a burden to him because of what happened.


----------



## Doodle98

David: He finished packing with Gwen. He gently touched her cheek. "You're so beautiful. I know I say it a lot, but it needs to be said. I love you so much."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: He finished packing with Gwen. He gently touched her cheek. "You're so beautiful. I know I say it a lot, but it needs to be said. I love you so much."



Gwendolyn: "I love you too. Ready to head out?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "I love you too. Ready to head out?"



David: "Yup. I'm going to need to do some shopping, I don't have any clothes except the ones on me now. And I need some hair care products." He chuckled.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: "Yup. I'm going to need to do some shopping, I don't have any clothes except the ones on me now. And I need some hair care products." He chuckled.



Gwendolyn: "Well, let's get the place and put this stuff down and then we can go shopping. Not sure where the wedding talk will factor in but we'll figure it out."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "Well, let's get the place and put this stuff down and then we can go shopping. Not sure where the wedding talk will factor in but we'll figure it out."



David: "Okay." He stood and helped her up.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: You're gonna make me blush! I'm really not that good
> 
> Doctor: "In the Long Term Care Ward."



OOC: okay, Miss. Modesty  

Brittany: "Thank you." She said to the doctor and then saw some of her "friends" from school

Girl 1: she squealed seeing Brittany "Oh my gosh! Britt I thought you were like dead!" she looked at her pink hospital gown "You might as well be dead, look at that thing!"

Girl 2: "I can't believe we're even associating with some one in such hideous clothing!"

Girl 3: "Come on girls, if someone takes a picture of me with that," she nodded at Brittany "My daddy will lower my allowance to only a thousand a week!" They walked away

Brittany: once the girls were gone she started to laugh

Nate: he laughed too and pretended to be Britt's friend "My daddy will lower my allowance to only a thousand a week!" 



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "No." He looked up at Chelsea.
> 
> OOC: Trent just feels like a burden to him because of what happened.



Chelsea: she sighed walking away from Flynn and over to Trent "Hey kiddo." she smiled and wrapped her arms around him giving him a big hug


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> OOC: okay, Miss. Modesty   Brittany: "Thank you." She said to the doctor and then saw some of her "friends" from school  Girl 1: she squealed seeing Brittany "Oh my gosh! Britt I thought you were like dead!" she looked at her pink hospital gown "You might as well be dead, look at that thing!"  Girl 2: "I can't believe we're even associating with some one in such hideous clothing!"  Girl 3: "Come on girls, if someone takes a picture of me with that," she nodded at Brittany "My daddy will lower my allowance to only a thousand a week!" They walked away  Brittany: once the girls were gone she started to laugh  Nate: he laughed too and pretended to be Britt's friend "My daddy will lower my allowance to only a thousand a week!"  Chelsea: she sighed walking away from Flynn and over to Trent "Hey kiddo." she smiled and wrapped her arms around him giving him a big hug



Trent: "Hi, Chelsea."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Hi, Chelsea."



Chelsea: she smiled down at him "You're weren't crying too much with out me, were you?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled down at him "You're weren't crying too much with out me, were you?"



Trent: "I wasn't crying."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I wasn't crying."



Chelsea: she sighed "I was joking."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed "I was joking."



Trent: "I know." His legs were still shaking violently, but he was trying to look brave.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay." He stood and helped her up.



Gwendolyn: She smiled and started carting everything out.



maps823 said:


> OOC: okay, Miss. Modesty
> 
> Brittany: "Thank you." She said to the doctor and then saw some of her "friends" from school
> 
> Girl 1: she squealed seeing Brittany "Oh my gosh! Britt I thought you were like dead!" she looked at her pink hospital gown "You might as well be dead, look at that thing!"
> 
> Girl 2: "I can't believe we're even associating with some one in such hideous clothing!"
> 
> Girl 3: "Come on girls, if someone takes a picture of me with that," she nodded at Brittany "My daddy will lower my allowance to only a thousand a week!" They walked away
> 
> Brittany: once the girls were gone she started to laugh
> 
> Nate: he laughed too and pretended to be Britt's friend "My daddy will lower my allowance to only a thousand a week!"
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea: she sighed walking away from Flynn and over to Trent "Hey kiddo." she smiled and wrapped her arms around him giving him a big hug



Kennedy: "I didn't like those girls at all."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: She smiled and started carting everything out.  Kennedy: "I didn't like those girls at all."



David: "what's it like being blind again?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I know." His legs were still shaking violently, but he was trying to look brave.



Chelsea: she held onto him because she could see him shaking "You're okay, Trent. Everything is going to be okay." 



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Gwendolyn: She smiled and started carting everything out.
> 
> Kennedy: "I didn't like those girls at all."



Brittany: she laughed "And you think I do?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "what's it like being blind again?"



Gwendolyn: "It's all pitch black. Part of me feels like something's wrong or missing but it's not, really, I just have to adjust back to not-seeing. The rest of me is basically operating instinctively."



maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held onto him because she could see him shaking "You're okay, Trent. Everything is going to be okay."
> 
> 
> 
> Brittany: she laughed "And you think I do?"



Kennedy: She tilted her head. "No. But you have to keep up pretenses."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held onto him because she could see him shaking "You're okay, Trent. Everything is going to be okay."  Brittany: she laughed "And you think I do?"



Trent: "I know."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Gwendolyn: "It's all pitch black. Part of me feels like something's wrong or missing but it's not, really, I just have to adjust back to not-seeing. The rest of me is basically operating instinctively."
> 
> Kennedy: She tilted her head. "No. But you have to keep up pretenses."



Brittany: "Yeah, but not when I'm with my best friend and a 12 year old."

Nate: "She's 14."

Brittany: she rolled her eyes

Nate: "Why aren't you acting like a total snob anymore? Normally you'd just pretend to cry over your broken nail instead of helping someone. Y'know keep up your crappy reputation."

Brittany: she shrugged "I dunno getting hit by a car changes things, I guess."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Yeah, but not when I'm with my best friend and a 12 year old."  Nate: "She's 14."  Brittany: she rolled her eyes  Nate: "Why aren't you acting like a total snob anymore? Normally you'd just pretend to cry over your broken nail instead of helping someone. Y'know keep up your crappy reputation."  Brittany: she shrugged "I dunno getting hit by a car changes things, I guess."



Kennedy: "Both wrong, I'm 13."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I know."



Chelsea: she kissed his head "Well why are you shaking like a wet dog then?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "Both wrong, I'm 13."



Brittany: "Ha! See Nate, you're not always right."

Nate: "Just most of the time." he grinned


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held onto him because she could see him shaking "You're okay, Trent. Everything is going to be okay."  Brittany: she laughed "And you think I do?"



Trent: "I know."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Ha! See Nate, you're not always right."  Nate: "Just most of the time." he grinned



Kennedy: She giggled.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She giggled.



Nate: "See, she thinks I'm funny!"

Brittany: "Nate, you're the least funny person I know."

Nate: "Yeah, I bet Miss. only a thousand dollar allowance, is hilarious."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed his head "Well why are you shaking like a wet dog then?"



Trent: He blushed. "I-I-I'm not shaking..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He blushed. "I-I-I'm not shaking..."



Chelsea: she poked him in his stomach "Are so."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "See, she thinks I'm funny!"  Brittany: "Nate, you're the least funny person I know."  Nate: "Yeah, I bet Miss. only a thousand dollar allowance, is hilarious."



Kennedy: "I think it's this way."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "I think it's this way."



Brittany: "Oh, right. We're supposed to be going some where."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she poked him in his stomach "Are so."



Trent: "I can't help it."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I can't help it."



Chelsea: "I know." she looked at were his bullet wound was "How's it feeling?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I know." she looked at were his bullet wound was "How's it feeling?"



Trent: "It hurts."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "It hurts."



Chelsea: she hugged him "Want me to ask the doctors for something?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she hugged him "Want me to ask the doctors for something?"



Trent: "I don't trust them. They sent us there."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Oh, right. We're supposed to be going some where."



Kennedy: She arrived at the door and paused.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I don't trust them. They sent us there."



Chelsea: "Trent, you have to be able to trust some one."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Trent, you have to be able to trust some one."



Trent: "I trust you, and Nate, I think that's good enough."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "It's all pitch black. Part of me feels like something's wrong or missing but it's not, really, I just have to adjust back to not-seeing. The rest of me is basically operating instinctively."  Kennedy: She tilted her head. "No. But you have to keep up pretenses."



David: "I'm sorry."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She arrived at the door and paused.



Nate: "We can go with you."

Brittany: "Yeah, whatever happens we're going to be here for you."



Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I trust you, and Nate, I think that's good enough."



Chelsea: "But it's not, you can't only trust two people, Trent."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "We can go with you."  Brittany: "Yeah, whatever happens we're going to be here for you."  Chelsea: "But it's not, you can't only trust two people, Trent."



Trent: "But people can be so horrible."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "But people can be so horrible."



Chelsea: "Nate and I aren't the only decent people in the world, y'know."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Nate and I aren't the only decent people in the world, y'know."



Trent: He frowned and looked down at his stomach. He pulled up his shirt and winced as he looked at his stitched-up bullet wound.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I'm sorry."



Gwen: "It's fine."



maps823 said:


> Nate: "We can go with you."
> 
> Brittany: "Yeah, whatever happens we're going to be here for you."
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea: "But it's not, you can't only trust two people, Trent."



Kennedy: She nodded and walked into the room. Her grandmother looked so small in that bed, and so frail and old and cold hooked up to those machines. Her grandmother had tan skin that was rapidly paling, and had fluffy snow white hair, apart from one rebellious red streak, so it was clear Kennedy's mass of red hair was genetic.Her eyes were closed, her face relaxed. Kennedy took her grandmother's hand.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "It's fine."  Kennedy: She nodded and walked into the room. Her grandmother looked so small in that bed, and so frail and old and cold hooked up to those machines. Her grandmother had tan skin that was rapidly paling, and had fluffy snow white hair, apart from one rebellious red streak, so it was clear Kennedy's mass of red hair was genetic.Her eyes were closed, her face relaxed. Kennedy took her grandmother's hand.



David: He waved down a taxi and had it drive to their new apartment. He held Gwen's hand. "Okay, let's talk about our wedding."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He waved down a taxi and had it drive to their new apartment. He held Gwen's hand. "Okay, let's talk about our wedding."



Gwen: "I was thinking of asking Chelsea to be my Maid of Honor and Kennedy's really old to do it, but I was thinking of asking her to be my flower girl."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I was thinking of asking Chelsea to be my Maid of Honor and Kennedy's really old to do it, but I was thinking of asking her to be my flower girl."



David: "Alright." He smirked. "Trent could do it, I think he'd be happy to be a flower girl." He let out a laugh. "If not, he could be the ring bearer. Nate's gonna be my best man, I'm assuming Marcus would cater and be a groomsman."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Alright." He smirked. "Trent could do it, I think he'd be happy to be a flower girl." He let out a laugh. "If not, he could be the ring bearer. Nate's gonna be my best man, I'm assuming Marcus would cater and be a groomsman."



Gwen: She laughed. "That sounds nice."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She laughed. "That sounds nice."



David: He leaned in and kissed her gently.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He leaned in and kissed her gently.



Gwen: She smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She smiled.



David: He smiled and kissed her again. He saw the driver looking at them and frowning, so he said "is it really that bad that a boy dying of cancer wants to kiss his beautiful blind fiancé?" This made the driver look away and keep driving. He kissed Gwen again.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He frowned and looked down at his stomach. He pulled up his shirt and winced as he looked at his stitched-up bullet wound.



Chelsea: "It's okay." she assured him "Excuse me, doctor, could he get some medicine please?"



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Gwen: "It's fine."
> 
> Kennedy: She nodded and walked into the room. Her grandmother looked so small in that bed, and so frail and old and cold hooked up to those machines. Her grandmother had tan skin that was rapidly paling, and had fluffy snow white hair, apart from one rebellious red streak, so it was clear Kennedy's mass of red hair was genetic.Her eyes were closed, her face relaxed. Kennedy took her grandmother's hand.



Nate: he stood in the doorway watching Kennedy

Brittany: she stood a few doors down from the room so she could stall any doctors or nurse that may come by


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's okay." she assured him "Excuse me, doctor, could he get some medicine please?"  Nate: he stood in the doorway watching Kennedy  Brittany: she stood a few doors down from the room so she could stall any doctors or nurse that may come by



Trent: "No, Chels, I'm fine. I just want to go home."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "No, Chels, I'm fine. I just want to go home."



Chelsea: she sighed "Okay. Flynn, Blake, y'all want to go?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed "Okay. Flynn, Blake, y'all want to go?"



Trent: He put his face in his hands,


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He put his face in his hands,



Chelsea: she didn't want to leave Blake and Flynn but she did want to see her family and get Trent home "Okay let's go." she walked out of the room and was tackled in a hug by her brother "Oof!" 

Ben: "Cat! Did anyone happen to tell you that gown makes you look really fat."

Chelsea: she pushed him off and grinned "And did anyone happen to tell you I got a new brother?" she hugged Trent 

Ben: "What?!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she didn't want to leave Blake and Flynn but she did want to see her family and get Trent home "Okay let's go." she walked out of the room and was tackled in a hug by her brother "Oof!"  Ben: "Cat! Did anyone happen to tell you that gown makes you look really fat."  Chelsea: she pushed him off and grinned "And did anyone happen to tell you I got a new brother?" she hugged Trent  Ben: "What?!"



Trent: He started shaking again. He looked up at Ben.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He started shaking again. He looked up at Ben.



Ben: "Cat, he's shaking like a leaf." he whispered 

Chelsea: she elbowed him "Shut up or you'll wake up in butter every day for a week." she whispered back


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Cat, he's shaking like a leaf." he whispered  Chelsea: she elbowed him "Shut up or you'll wake up in butter every day for a week." she whispered back



Trent: He lowered his head and blushed, embarrassed.


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: glitch


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He lowered his head and blushed, embarrassed.



Chelsea: "I'm going to kill you."

Ben: "Great," he grinned "then I'll get to wear one of those hospital gowns that make me look fat too!" 

Chelsea: she groaned


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I'm going to kill you."  Ben: "Great," he grinned "then I'll get to wear one of those hospital gowns that make me look fat too!"  Chelsea: she groaned



Trent: He tried to walk back into the hospital room.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He tried to walk back into the hospital room.



Chelsea: she turned him around and lead him back to were Ben was "Oh, no you don't. Come on. He'll grown on you...eventually."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she turned him around and lead him back to were Ben was "Oh, no you don't. Come on. He'll grown on you...eventually."



Trent: He had tears in his eyes and was still shaking. "I'm scared, Chelsea," he whimpered quietly.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "It's okay." she assured him "Excuse me, doctor, could he get some medicine please?"  Nate: he stood in the doorway watching Kennedy  Brittany: she stood a few doors down from the room so she could stall any doctors or nurse that may come by



Kennedy: She stayed by her side for a few minutes, then let go of her hand. "I will come back another time."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He had tears in his eyes and was still shaking. "I'm scared, Chelsea," he whimpered quietly.



Chelsea: she wiped his tears with her hospital gown "I know but there's no need to be, I'm right here."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she wiped his tears with her hospital gown "I know but there's no need to be, I'm right here."



Trent: "I-I know, b-but-" he threw his arms around her and whimpered. "They could come after me a-and Ben won't like me a-a-and your parents won't like me a-and it hurts so bad!"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I-I know, b-but-" he threw his arms around her and whimpered. "They could come after me a-and Ben won't like me a-a-and your parents won't like me a-and it hurts so bad!"



Chelsea: "You're right, Trent, they're not going to like you.. They're going to love you."

Ben: he sighed. Although he'd never say it out loud he was happy his sister was back but also kind of upset that she was giving all her attention to this cry baby


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "You're right, Trent, they're not going to like you.. They're going to love you."  Ben: he sighed. Although he'd never say it out loud he was happy his sister was back but also kind of upset that she was giving all her attention to this cry baby



Trent: He lowered his head, embarrassed. "I'm sorry, Chelsea." He put a hand over his wound and winced.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He lowered his head, embarrassed. "I'm sorry, Chelsea." He put a hand over his wound and winced.



Chelsea: she gave him a hug "What are you apologizing for now?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she gave him a hug "What are you apologizing for now?"



Trent: "For crying and for being scared. I'm just really nervous."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Did you see my post maps?


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled and kissed her again. He saw the driver looking at them and frowning, so he said "is it really that bad that a boy dying of cancer wants to kiss his beautiful blind fiancé?" This made the driver look away and keep driving. He kissed Gwen again.



OOC: Wings?


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: She stayed by her side for a few minutes, then let go of her hand. "I will come back another time."



Nate: "Where are you going to go now Kennedy? I mean is someone else going to take care of you?"



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "For crying and for being scared. I'm just really nervous."



Chelsea: "Ugh, would you quit apologizing for everything,  kiddo. If I'm not mad there's no need to apologize to me."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Where are you going to go now Kennedy? I mean is someone else going to take care of you?"  Chelsea: "Ugh, would you quit apologizing for everything,  kiddo. If I'm not mad there's no need to apologize to me."



Trent: "Sorry! I mean-uh-" he lowered his head. "Sorry." He sighed. Ben must think he's such an idiot...


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Sorry! I mean-uh-" he lowered his head. "Sorry." He sighed. Ben must think he's such an idiot...



Chelsea: she sighed 

Ben: "Are we going to keep crying in this hallway or are we going to get ice cream?" 

Chelsea: "Ice cream?"

Ben: "Yeah to celebrate you being, y'know...not dead."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled and kissed her again. He saw the driver looking at them and frowning, so he said "is it really that bad that a boy dying of cancer wants to kiss his beautiful blind fiancé?" This made the driver look away and keep driving. He kissed Gwen again.



Gwen: "Sorry sir," she said to the guy, but she was still smiling.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Where are you going to go now Kennedy? I mean is someone else going to take care of you?"  Chelsea: "Ugh, would you quit apologizing for everything,  kiddo. If I'm not mad there's no need to apologize to me."



Kennedy: "I suppose I'll go home. I don't need someone to take care of me, I'm thirteen."


----------



## maps823

OOC: Blake and Flynn could see their families now...everyone else has pretty much left the room


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed  Ben: "Are we going to keep crying in this hallway or are we going to get ice cream?"  Chelsea: "Ice cream?"  Ben: "Yeah to celebrate you being, y'know...not dead."



Trent: "I haven't had ice cream in so long."

David: He laughed and put his arm around Gwen. "You're so great."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "I suppose I'll go home. I don't need someone to take care of me, I'm thirteen."



Nate: "Really?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I haven't had ice cream in so long."
> 
> David: He laughed and put his arm around Gwen. "You're so great."



Chelsea: "What kind do you like?" she asked Trent as she hopped on Ben's back

Ben: "Hey!"

Chelsea: she laughed "What?"

Ben: "I'm not that strong!"

Chelsea: she gasped "Is that a fat joke?"


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> OOC: Blake and Flynn could see their families now...everyone else has pretty much left the room



OOC: I could do that.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "What kind do you like?" she asked Trent as she hopped on Ben's back  Ben: "Hey!"  Chelsea: she laughed "What?"  Ben: "I'm not that strong!"  Chelsea: she gasped "Is that a fat joke?"



Trent: "I really don't remember. Whatever kind you like, I guess." The corners of his lips twitched up into a slight smile as Chelsea jumped onto Ben's back.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Really?"



Kennedy: "Yeah."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I really don't remember. Whatever kind you like, I guess." The corners of his lips twitched up into a slight smile as Chelsea jumped onto Ben's back.



Chelsea: she smiled "I like mint chocolate chip and he likes rocky road."



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "Yeah."



Nate: "But you're only 13."


----------



## Fairywings

Blake: Blake got out of the room. He saw Brianna. "Brianna!"

Brianna: "Blake!" She hugged him. "I'm so glad you're okay."


----------



## Fairywings

Flynn: He went out to meet the fam.

AJ:  He saw his brother and hugged him tightly, as if Flynn was going to fade away if he let it go.

Flynn: "A........J........AJ.........Can't........breathe.........."

Robert: "Maybe you should let him breathe, big bro."

AJ: "I go to college, I come back, and he's nearly died!"

Flynn: "I'm 18 years old!"

Sadie: "Besides, you're hogging him."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Blake: Blake got out of the room. He saw Brianna. "Brianna!"
> 
> Brianna: "Blake!" She hugged him. "I'm so glad you're okay."





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: He went out to meet the fam.
> 
> AJ:  He saw his brother and hugged him tightly, as if Flynn was going to fade away if he let it go.
> 
> Flynn: "A........J........AJ.........Can't........breathe.........."
> 
> Robert: "Maybe you should let him breathe, big bro."
> 
> AJ: "I go to college, I come back, and he's nearly died!"
> 
> Flynn: "I'm 18 years old!"
> 
> Sadie: "Besides, you're hogging him."



Chelsea: she saw Blake and Flynn "Ben, go over there."

Ben: "I'm not a horse y'know."

Chelsea: "Okay, when you nearly die I'll let you boss me around. Flynn, Blake, we're getting ice cream if y'all want to come."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "I like mint chocolate chip and he likes rocky road."  Nate: "But you're only 13."



Trent: "I kinda like chocolate. I'm not sure though." He quietly followed behind Chelsea.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I kinda like chocolate. I'm not sure though." He quietly followed behind Chelsea.



Chelsea: she nodded "Chocolate's good too."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she nodded "Chocolate's good too."



Trent: He looked up at Ben. "Chelsea talks a lot about you. You're really lucky to have a sister like her." He was much much shorter and smaller than Ben.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she saw Blake and Flynn "Ben, go over there."  Ben: "I'm not a horse y'know."  Chelsea: "Okay, when you nearly die I'll let you boss me around. Flynn, Blake, we're getting ice cream if y'all want to come."



Blake: "Okay! Come on Bri, these are my friends. Guys this s Brianna, my sister."

Flynn: "Sounds fun."

AJ: "Ooh, did Flynnie Flynn get a girl?"

Flynn: "Shut up, Alfred Jasper!"

AJ: He flinched. "Harsh."

Robert: "It was all your fault, AJ."

Sadie: "True."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He looked up at Ben. "Chelsea talks a lot about you. You're really lucky to have a sister like her." He was much much shorter and smaller than Ben.



Ben: "Me? Lucky to have her? Nah, she's the lucky one. Do you really talk about me, Cat?"

Chelsea: "Yes, all bad things of course." she smiled


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Me? Lucky to have her? Nah, she's the lucky one. Do you really talk about me, Cat?"  Chelsea: "Yes, all bad things of course." she smiled



Trent: "Cat?" he said, confused. "No, she cried over how much she missed you. That's the only reason she likes me, I remind her of you."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Blake: "Okay! Come on Bri, these are my friends. Guys this s Brianna, my sister."
> 
> Flynn: "Sounds fun."
> 
> AJ: "Ooh, did Flynnie Flynn get a girl?"
> 
> Flynn: "Shut up, Alfred Jasper!"
> 
> AJ: He flinched. "Harsh."
> 
> Robert: "It was all your fault, AJ."
> 
> Sadie: "True."



Chelsea: "Nice to meet you, Brianna." she laughed at AJ "Flynnie Flynn? Wow, very original." 

Ben: "I think you're forgetting Goldy the goldfish, Cat."

Chelsea: "It was very original for a 10 year old, he's like 20."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Cat?" he said, confused. "No, she cried over how much she missed you. That's the only reason she likes me, I remind her of you."



Ben: "Her initials. Chelsea Ann Taft, Cat." he laughed at Chelsea "You were crying?"

Chelsea: "Yes, tears of joy because I was finally away from you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Her initials. Chelsea Ann Taft, Cat." he laughed at Chelsea "You were crying?"  Chelsea: "Yes, tears of joy because I was finally away from you."



Trent: He sighed and stepped away. "I should give you two time to catch up..."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He sighed and stepped away. "I should give you two time to catch up..."



Chelsea: she sighed and climbed off her brother's back "Trent, you're not going any where." she said and held onto his small hand


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sighed and climbed off her brother's back "Trent, you're not going any where." she said and held onto his small hand



Trent: He looked up at her. "I-Okay. Ch-Chels, you never really introduced me to Ben."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He looked up at her. "I-Okay. Ch-Chels, you never really introduced me to Ben."



Chelsea: "Oh yeah sorry, uh Ben, this is Trent. Trent this is Ben."

Ben: "Seriously," he looked at Chelsea "I could've done that. Trent, I'm Ben. Ben, that's Trent." 

Chelsea: she rolled her eyes


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Nice to meet you, Brianna." she laughed at AJ "Flynnie Flynn? Wow, very original."
> 
> Ben: "I think you're forgetting Goldy the goldfish, Cat."
> 
> Chelsea: "It was very original for a 10 year old, he's like 20."



Brianna: "Nice to meet you."

AJ: He shrugged. 'I came up with it when I was six. Flynn just hates it so much I use it still."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh yeah sorry, uh Ben, this is Trent. Trent this is Ben."  Ben: "Seriously," he looked at Chelsea "I could've done that. Trent, I'm Ben. Ben, that's Trent."  Chelsea: she rolled her eyes



Trent: He shakily held out his hand. "Chelsea says you're going to be my brother."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Brianna: "Nice to meet you."
> 
> AJ: He shrugged. 'I came up with it when I was six. Flynn just hates it so much I use it still."



Chelsea: "I guess brothers are just good at coming up with bad nick names." 

Ben: "Cat is not that bad! At least he doesn't put butter on your head." he said to Flynn



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He shakily held out his hand. "Chelsea says you're going to be my brother."



Ben: he gave the kid a hug "Well then, welcome to the family. I could use some one else to tease Cat with me." he smiled


----------



## Doodle98

Can't see


----------



## maps823

maps823 said:
			
		

> Chelsea: "I guess brothers are just good at coming up with bad nick names."
> 
> Ben: "Cat is not that bad! At least he doesn't put butter on your head." he said to Flynn
> 
> Ben: he gave the kid a hug "Well then, welcome to the family. I could use some one else to tease Cat with me." he smiled



^^^


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I guess brothers are just good at coming up with bad nick names."
> 
> Ben: "Cat is not that bad! At least he doesn't put butter on your head." he said to Flynn
> 
> 
> 
> Ben: he gave the kid a hug "Well then, welcome to the family. I could use some one else to tease Cat with me." he smiled



Flynn: He shrugged.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she smiled "I like mint chocolate chip and he likes rocky road."
> 
> 
> 
> Nate: "But you're only 13."



Kennedy: "And?" She asked with a shrug. She looked at him pragmatically. "I've been doing this for a very long time."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I guess brothers are just good at coming up with bad nick names."  Ben: "Cat is not that bad! At least he doesn't put butter on your head." he said to Flynn  Ben: he gave the kid a hug "Well then, welcome to the family. I could use some one else to tease Cat with me." he smiled



Trent: He smiled bashfully. "Thanks. And I don't want to tease Chelsea, she's too great."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "And?" She asked with a shrug. She looked at him pragmatically. "I've been doing this for a very long time."



Nate: he shrugged "I dunno. What about like CPS?"



Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled bashfully. "Thanks. And I don't want to tease Chelsea, she's too great."



Ben: he laughed "You can't be in the family if you don't tease Chelsea"

Chelsea: she stuck her tongue out at him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: he shrugged "I dunno. What about like CPS?"  Ben: he laughed "You can't be in the family if you don't tease Chelsea"  Chelsea: she stuck her tongue out at him



Trent: "Chelsea has been so kind to me though. She protected me when no one else would."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Chelsea has been so kind to me though. She protected me when no one else would."



Ben: he gave his sister a small smile. Even though he would never admit it he really loved his sister. 

Chelsea: "Was that a smile?" she gasped

Ben: "No, no it was an evil grin because I've been waiting to tease you for so long."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: he gave his sister a small smile. Even though he would never admit it he really loved his sister.  Chelsea: "Was that a smile?" she gasped  Ben: "No, no it was an evil grin because I've been waiting to tease you for so long."



Trent: He smiled slightly. Chelsea really loved Ben. Much more than she loved him, but that was to be expected, he wasn't really her brother.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled slightly. Chelsea really loved Ben. Much more than she loved him, but that was to be expected, he wasn't really her brother.



Chelsea: "Oh no! Ben I think you've rubbed off on him. Look that was an evil grin."

Ben: "Way to go, Trent." he patted him on the back "You're making progress, you'll be teasing Cat in no time."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he shrugged "I dunno. What about like CPS?"
> 
> 
> 
> Ben: he laughed "You can't be in the family if you don't tease Chelsea"
> 
> Chelsea: she stuck her tongue out at him



Kennedy: She flinched like she'd been struck. "No. Don't you dare. Just take me home. Please."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh no! Ben I think you've rubbed off on him. Look that was an evil grin."  Ben: "Way to go, Trent." he patted him on the back "You're making progress, you'll be teasing Cat in no time."



Trent: "Wh-what? I wasn't-" he was very confused.

David: They reached the apartment. "This is cute."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She flinched like she'd been struck. "No. Don't you dare. Just take me home. Please."



Nate: he was confused for a minute "What? No, I'm not calling them, I just mean you're not worried that they'll like come for you or something?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Wh-what? I wasn't-" he was very confused.
> 
> David: They reached the apartment. "This is cute."



Chelsea: "Yay! so it wasn't an evil grin."

Ben: "Well, darn. He's still convinced you're nice and sweet and wonderful."

Chelsea: "Every one but you knows that I'm nice and sweet and wonderful."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: he was confused for a minute "What? No, I'm not calling them, I just mean you're not worried that they'll like come for you or something?"



Kennedy: She snorted. "Please, no one wants to deal with the weirdo, unless they plan on institutionalizing me."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She snorted. "Please, no one wants to deal with the weirdo, unless they plan on institutionalizing me."



Nate: "Okay. Are you sure you'll be okay by yourself?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Yay! so it wasn't an evil grin."  Ben: "Well, darn. He's still convinced you're nice and sweet and wonderful."  Chelsea: "Every one but you knows that I'm nice and sweet and wonderful."



Trent: He wasn't sure what to say or do. He just wanted to go home, wherever that was.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He wasn't sure what to say or do. He just wanted to go home, wherever that was.



Chelsea: "Let's go get some ice cream. Blake, Brianna, Flynn and the rest of the Weasleys, we'll see you at the ice cream shop down the street. Sound good?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Let's go get some ice cream. Blake, Brianna, Flynn and the rest of the Weasleys, we'll see you at the ice cream shop down the street. Sound good?"



Trent: He nodded. He wanted to hold her hand but was too scared to.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Okay. Are you sure you'll be okay by yourself?"



Kennedy: "I'll be fine. And if you're so worried we can exchange phone numbers."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Let's go get some ice cream. Blake, Brianna, Flynn and the rest of the Weasleys, we'll see you at the ice cream shop down the street. Sound good?"



AJ: "When did we become the Weasleys?" AJ asked, amused.

Flynn: "When Chelsea decided Blake was Harry Potter and I was either Ron or Fred and George or Charlie."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He nodded. He wanted to hold her hand but was too scared to.



Chelsea: she held Ben and Trent's hands and started walking to go see her parents so they could go to the ice cream shop

Ben: he looked down at their hands and pulled his away "Ew! Your hand's sweaty."

Chelsea: she grinned and wiped her sweaty palm on his face "Good."



Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "I'll be fine. And if you're so worried we can exchange phone numbers."



Nate: "Okay, we'll do that. Britt we're going to take Kennedy to her house."


----------



## Doodle98

David: He led Gwen up to the apartment. "ready to go in?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held Ben and Trent's hands and started walking to go see her parents so they could go to the ice cream shop  Ben: he looked down at their hands and pulled his away "Ew! Your hand's sweaty."  Chelsea: she grinned and wiped her sweaty palm on his face "Good."  Nate: "Okay, we'll do that. Britt we're going to take Kennedy to her house."



Trent: "You think your parents would be okay with adopting me?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "You think your parents would be okay with adopting me?"



Chelsea: "How could they not be?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "How could they not be?"



Trent: "It's a lot of money and responsibility. I don't want to be a burden."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "It's a lot of money and responsibility. I don't want to be a burden."



Chelsea: "Responsibility? Trent, they already have two kids, I think they know what they're doing."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Responsibility? Trent, they already have two kids, I think they know what they're doing."



Trent: "Okay. I'm excited to meet them."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held Ben and Trent's hands and started walking to go see her parents so they could go to the ice cream shop
> 
> Ben: he looked down at their hands and pulled his away "Ew! Your hand's sweaty."
> 
> Chelsea: she grinned and wiped her sweaty palm on his face "Good."
> 
> 
> 
> Nate: "Okay, we'll do that. Britt we're going to take Kennedy to her house."



Kennedy: "Okay."



Doodle98 said:


> David: He led Gwen up to the apartment. "ready to go in?"



Gwen: "Yeah." She paid the lady and went in with David. It was on the ground floor. It had a kitchen including a pantry, a living room, a regular bathroom and the master bathroom and a bedroom (OOC if you want two we can have two but I don't think that's necessary). "Welcome home my love."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Okay. I'm excited to meet them."



Chelsea: "Me too." she smiled

OOC: should I sign up her parents?"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Okay."
> 
> Gwen: "Yeah." She paid the lady and went in with David. It was on the ground floor. It had a kitchen including a pantry, a living room, a regular bathroom and the master bathroom and a bedroom (OOC if you want two we can have two but I don't think that's necessary). "Welcome home my love."



Brittany: "Okay. I'll need a disguise though. I don't exactly want to run into any of  my 'friends'."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Okay."  Gwen: "Yeah." She paid the lady and went in with David. It was on the ground floor. It had a kitchen including a pantry, a living room, a regular bathroom and the master bathroom and a bedroom (OOC if you want two we can have two but I don't think that's necessary). "Welcome home my love."



OOC: Nah. It's fine.

David: he smiled and kissed her forehead. "It's perfect." He spun her around. "I love you so much."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> chelsea: "me too." she smiled  ooc: Should i sign up her parents?"



OOC: You don't have to.

Trent: "Are we going there first, or ice cream first?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Nah. It's fine.
> 
> David: he smiled and kissed her forehead. "It's perfect." He spun her around. "I love you so much."



Gwen: "I love you too."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "I love you too."



David: He picked her up and flopped onto the bed that had come with the apartment. He kissed her gently and held her on top of him.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He picked her up and flopped onto the bed that had come with the apartment. He kissed her gently and held her on top of him.



Gwen: She gave a satisfied little moan and kissed him back.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: You don't have to.
> 
> Trent: "Are we going there first, or ice cream first?"



Ben: "Well, mom and dad are just over there." he said pointing to his parents in a waiting room not too far away

Chelsea: she let go of Trent's hand and ran towards her mother "Mom!" she hugged her mom and cried on her shoulder

Mom: "Oh, Chelsea. I'm so happy you're okay." she cried too

Ben: he stood by his dad "Pfft! Woman..."

Dad: he rolled his eyes at his son and joined in hugging his daughter


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She gave a satisfied little moan and kissed him back.



David: He laughed and kicked off his shoes. "That was so cute."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Well, mom and dad are just over there." he said pointing to his parents in a waiting room not too far away  Chelsea: she let go of Trent's hand and ran towards her mother "Mom!" she hugged her mom and cried on her shoulder  Mom: "Oh, Chelsea. I'm so happy you're okay." she cried too  Ben: he stood by his dad "Pfft! Woman..."  Dad: he rolled his eyes at his son and joined in hugging his daughter



Trent: He slowly walked over, keeping his head down. He tried to make himself as invisible as possible.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He slowly walked over, keeping his head down. He tried to make himself as invisible as possible.



Mom: she looked up and noticed a little boy, probably a few years younger than Ben. "And who is this?" she asked


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Mom: she looked up and noticed a little boy, probably a few years younger than Ben. "And who is this?" she asked



Trent: "I-I'm Trent Oakwood, Ma'am."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He laughed and kicked off his shoes. "That was so cute."



Gwen: She kicked off her own shoes. "Kissing is so much more fun when you're blind."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I-I'm Trent Oakwood, Ma'am."



Mom: "Well, it's nice to meet you Trent." she smiled "Are you getting ice cream with us?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She kicked off her own shoes. "Kissing is so much more fun when you're blind."



David: He took off his shirt, then pulled her back down on him and smirked. "So you don't have to see my ugly face? I guess that's true." He kissed her again and ran his hands down her back.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Mom: "Well, it's nice to meet you Trent." she smiled "Are you getting ice cream with us?"



Trent: "Yeah. Um... Also, Chelsea said that you two would be my new mom and dad. I-if that's alright with you, of course."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He took off his shirt, then pulled her back down on him and smirked. "So you don't have to see my ugly face? I guess that's true." He kissed her again and ran his hands down her back.



Gwen: "No. Every touch feels amazing, so much more clearer." She wriggled out of her shirt and kissed him deeply.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Yeah. Um... Also, Chelsea said that you two would be my new mom and dad. I-if that's alright with you, of course."



Mom: "You don't have any parents, sweetie?" she pulled him into their group hug 

Ben: he groaned, his family was really into hugs


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "No. Every touch feels amazing, so much more clearer." She wriggled out of her shirt and kissed him deeply.



David: He gently stroked her side and back and kissed her back. "I would be jealous, but I can still see how beautiful you are." He played with her bra strap. He kissed her again and groaned happily. "Absolutely stunning."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Mom: "You don't have any parents, sweetie?" she pulled him into their group hug  Ben: he groaned, his family was really into hugs



Trent: "I do, but they disowned me. Then I got kidnapped by a gang."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I do, but they disowned me. Then I got kidnapped by a gang."



Mom: "Oh no! That's awful." she gave him a hug 

Chelsea: she went and gave her dad a hug "So, you going to take me to London? Y'know as a welcome-home-I'm-glad-you're-not-dead present."

Dad: he laughed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Mom: "Oh no! That's awful." she gave him a hug  Chelsea: she went and gave her dad a hug "So, you going to take me to London? Y'know as a welcome-home-I'm-glad-you're-not-dead present."  Dad: he laughed



Trent: "Yeah. Th-they forced me out on the streets after I told them that I was g-g-" he winced. "Chelsea, can you please explain?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Yeah. Th-they forced me out on the streets after I told them that I was g-g-" he winced. "Chelsea, can you please explain?"



Chelsea: "I-uh, he doesn't like girls."

Mom: she hugged Trent again "They threw you out because you don't like girls?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "I-uh, he doesn't like girls."  Mom: she hugged Trent again "They threw you out because you don't like girls?"



Trent: "Yeah. They think being gay is bad. So when I got kicked out, I was 11 or 12, I think, I can't remember, the gang found me and took me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Yeah. They think being gay is bad. So when I got kicked out, I was 11 or 12, I think, I can't remember, the gang found me and took me."



Mom: she gave him another hug "I'm so sorry, Trent. Of course you can live with us."

Ben: he groaned "I bet I could walk to the ice cream place, eat my ice cream, come back and y'all would still be hugging. Let's get this show on the road."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Mom: she gave him another hug "I'm so sorry, Trent. Of course you can live with us."  Ben: he groaned "I bet I could walk to the ice cream place, eat my ice cream, come back and y'all would still be hugging. Let's get this show on the road."



Trent: He grinned. "Thank you so much." Tears filled his eyes. "Okay, let's go get ice cream."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He grinned. "Thank you so much." Tears filled his eyes. "Okay, let's go get ice cream."



Ben: "Finally!" 

Chelsea: she rolled her eyes and shoved Ben

Ben: "Hey!"

Chelsea: she laughed "Race you to the car."

Ben: "You're on, but just know I have the advantage because I know where the car is."

Chelsea: "And I'll rub that in your face when I win."  she laughed and ran out of the hospital


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Finally!"  Chelsea: she rolled her eyes and shoved Ben  Ben: "Hey!"  Chelsea: she laughed "Race you to the car."  Ben: "You're on, but just know I have the advantage because I know where the car is."  Chelsea: "And I'll rub that in your face when I win."  she laughed and ran out of the hospital



Trent: He walked with his new parents. He told them about him and he asked about them.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He walked with his new parents. He told them about him and he asked about them.



Chelsea: she beat Ben to the car "Ha ha! I win!"

Ben: "Nah I was going easy on you, boost up your self esteem only to crush it in Monopoly tonight."

Chelsea: "Whatever." she laughed "You'll be broke before you even realize we started playing the game." 

Dad: "Don't you just love them, honey." he laughed listening to his kids

Mom: "More than life itself." she unlocked the car "Okay every one in."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she beat Ben to the car "Ha ha! I win!"
> 
> Ben: "Nah I was going easy on you, boost up your self esteem only to crush it in Monopoly tonight."
> 
> Chelsea: "Whatever." she laughed "You'll be broke before you even realize we started playing the game."
> 
> Dad: "Don't you just love them, honey." he laughed listening to his kids
> 
> Mom: "More than life itself." she unlocked the car "Okay every one in."



Trent: He smiled. He climbed into the car. "you're so great, all of you."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He smiled. He climbed into the car. "you're so great, all of you."



Ben: "Nah, it's all me, I'm the great one."

Mom, Dad, and Chelsea: they rolled their eyes


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He gently stroked her side and back and kissed her back. "I would be jealous, but I can still see how beautiful you are." He played with her bra strap. He kissed her again and groaned happily. "Absolutely stunning."



Gwen: "Thank you. I only feel beautiful when I'm with you." She kissed him, again and again.


----------



## Fairywings

Kennedy: "Do you have a car?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Thank you. I only feel beautiful when I'm with you." She kissed him, again and again.



David: "We have to change that, I'm not always going to be around." he received her kisses, but laid back. He felt so exhausted all of a sudden, but he continued to stroke her back and play with her hair.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Nah, it's all me, I'm the great one."
> 
> Mom, Dad, and Chelsea: they rolled their eyes



Trent: He giggled. "Bens just a couple of month solder than me."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "We have to change that, I'm not always going to be around." he received her kisses, but laid back. He felt so exhausted all of a sudden, but he continued to stroke her back and play with her hair.



Gwen: She adjusted herself so she was laying against him, but only half on him. She stroked his chest. "Don't exert yourself too much dear." She kissed his cheek. "I love you you know." She laid next to him for a bit. "Maybe we should nap."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She adjusted herself so she was laying against him, but only half on him. She stroked his chest. "Don't exert yourself too much dear." She kissed his cheek. "I love you you know." She laid next to him for a bit. "Maybe we should nap."



David: "I don't understand it. We weren't doing anything but kissing, I shouldnt be tired." he sighed. "I know. Yeah, maybe that would be a good idea."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "I don't understand it. We weren't doing anything but kissing, I shouldnt be tired." he sighed. "I know. Yeah, maybe that would be a good idea."



Gwen: She carded her hands through his hair. "It's okay. We did do all that packing and all those boxes. You should rest. When we wake, we can shop and decide the when and where of our wedding. Sleep, my darling. Do you want me to sing?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She carded her hands through his hair. "It's okay. We did do all that packing and all those boxes. You should rest. When we wake, we can shop and decide the when and where of our wedding. Sleep, my darling. Do you want me to sing?"



David: "Okay, love. Yes please." he leaned up and gave her a kiss then rested his head on her chest.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Okay, love. Yes please." he leaned up and gave her a kiss then rested his head on her chest.



Gwen: She smiled and sang,

"I turn the music up, I got my records on
I shut the world outside until the lights come on
Maybe the streets alight, maybe the trees are gone
I feel my heart start beating to my favorite song

And all the kids they dance, all the kids all night
Until Monday morning feels another life
I turn the music up, I'm on a roll this time
And heaven is in sight

I turn the music up, I got my records on
From underneath the rubble sing a rebel song
Don't want to see another generation drop
I'd rather be a comma than a full stop

Maybe I'm in the black, maybe I'm on my knees
Maybe I'm in the gap between the two trapezes
But my heart is beating and my pulses start
Cathedrals in my heart

As we saw, oh, this light, I swear you, emerge blinking into
To tell me it's alright, as we soar walls, every siren is a symphony
And every tear's a waterfall, is a waterfall, oh, is a waterfall,
Oh, is a, is a waterfall, every tear is a waterfall

So you can hurt, hurt me bad
But still I'll raise the flag
It was a waaaterfall
A waaaterfall

Every tear, every tear, every teardrop is a waterfall
Every tear, every tear, every teardrop is a waterfall"

OOC: Every Teardrop is a Waterfall, Coldplay


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She smiled and sang,
> 
> "I turn the music up, I got my records on
> I shut the world outside until the lights come on
> Maybe the streets alight, maybe the trees are gone
> I feel my heart start beating to my favorite song
> 
> And all the kids they dance, all the kids all night
> Until Monday morning feels another life
> I turn the music up, I'm on a roll this time
> And heaven is in sight
> 
> I turn the music up, I got my records on
> From underneath the rubble sing a rebel song
> Don't want to see another generation drop
> I'd rather be a comma than a full stop
> 
> Maybe I'm in the black, maybe I'm on my knees
> Maybe I'm in the gap between the two trapezes
> But my heart is beating and my pulses start
> Cathedrals in my heart
> 
> As we saw, oh, this light, I swear you, emerge blinking into
> To tell me it's alright, as we soar walls, every siren is a symphony
> And every tear's a waterfall, is a waterfall, oh, is a waterfall,
> Oh, is a, is a waterfall, every tear is a waterfall
> 
> So you can hurt, hurt me bad
> But still I'll raise the flag
> It was a waaaterfall
> A waaaterfall
> 
> Every tear, every tear, every teardrop is a waterfall
> Every tear, every tear, every teardrop is a waterfall"
> 
> OOC: Every Teardrop is a Waterfall, Coldplay



David: He smiled and closed his eyes, humming along quietly until he fell asleep. His long hair was sprawled out everywhere.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled and closed his eyes, humming along quietly until he fell asleep. His long hair was sprawled out everywhere.



Gwen: She tucked him in and went to sleep.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She tucked him in and went to sleep.



David: /He looked around. He was back in the burning orphanage, cackling. He felt a sharp pain in his head, and looked down to see the gun in his hands. "Everything could be over," the gun told him. "No more pain, ever." David took the gun and placed it against his forehead, then looked up. Gwen was standing in front of him, crying, pleading that he shouldn't do it, that she needed him. He didn't know what to do. He was in so much pain. He felt his finger tighten around the trigger. Gwen screamed "No!" but he still pulled the trigger./ David sat up, gasping for air. He looked around. It was only a dream. He was sweating heavily. He looked down at Gwen and sighed in relief. Everything was alright, for now, at least. He was still very shaken up.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> David: /He looked around. He was back in the burning orphanage, cackling. He felt a sharp pain in his head, and looked down to see the gun in his hands. "Everything could be over," the gun told him. "No more pain, ever." David took the gun and placed it against his forehead, then looked up. Gwen was standing in front of him, crying, pleading that he shouldn't do it, that she needed him. He didn't know what to do. He was in so much pain. He felt his finger tighten around the trigger. Gwen screamed "No!" but he still pulled the trigger./ David sat up, gasping for air. He looked around. It was only a dream. He was sweating heavily. He looked down at Gwen and sighed in relief. Everything was alright, for now, at least. He was still very shaken up.



Gwendolyn: Sbe felt him shift and woke up, a little bleary eyed. "David,  honey, are you okay?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: Sbe felt him shift and woke up, a little bleary eyed. "David,  honey, are you okay?"



David: He sighed. "I had a nightmare."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Do you have a car?"



Nate: "Brittany has like 5 cars." he laughed

Brittany: "I do not! Those are daddy's cars and he doesn't drive them they're just to show off."

Nate: "Whatever."



Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He giggled. "Bens just a couple of month solder than me."



Ben: "Really? Dude, I thought you were like 10."

Chelsea: "Ben!"

Ben: "Well, I did!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Brittany has like 5 cars." he laughed  Brittany: "I do not! Those are daddy's cars and he doesn't drive them they're just to show off."  Nate: "Whatever."  Ben: "Really? Dude, I thought you were like 10."  Chelsea: "Ben!"  Ben: "Well, I did!"



Trent: "I'm 13."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I'm 13."



Ben: "Wow." he looked out the window and saw the ice cream shop "Race ya, Cat."

Chelsea: "Dude, it's like six feet away." she said and got out of the car


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Brittany has like 5 cars." he laughed
> 
> Brittany: "I do not! Those are daddy's cars and he doesn't drive them they're just to show off."
> 
> Nate: "Whatever."
> 
> 
> 
> Ben: "Really? Dude, I thought you were like 10."
> 
> Chelsea: "Ben!"
> 
> Ben: "Well, I did!"



Kennedy: "That is so pointless."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He sighed. "I had a nightmare."



Gwendolyn: "It's okay love, it's okay."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "That is so pointless."



Brittany: "Well, not really, daddy auctions them off to charity so it's for a good cause." she stopped and picked up a floppy hat and some sun glasses at the hospital gift shop "Kennedy, you want anything?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwendolyn: "It's okay love, it's okay."



Trent: He sighed. He couldn't run anyways, his abdomen hurt so much.

David: He took a deep breath and wrapped his arms around her, burying his face into her shoulder.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He sighed. He couldn't run anyways, his abdomen hurt so much.
> 
> David: He took a deep breath and wrapped his arms around her, burying his face into her shoulder.



Chelsea: she draped an arm around his shoulder "It's okay, kiddo. Ice cream fixes everything."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she draped an arm around his shoulder "It's okay, kiddo. Ice cream fixes everything."



Trent: "It hurts bad, Chels. Really bad." He pulled up his shirt and looked down at his wound.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "It hurts bad, Chels. Really bad." He pulled up his shirt and looked down at his wound.



Chelsea: she kissed his head

Mom: "Trent, do you need us to take you back to the hospital?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she kissed his head  Mom: "Trent, do you need us to take you back to the hospital?"



Trent: "Ill be okay. I've been through worse.0


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Ill be okay. I've been through worse.0



Mom: "Trent, we want you to be okay. We can take you back to the hospital."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Mom: "Trent, we want you to be okay. We can take you back to the hospital."



Trent: "I'm alright."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I'm alright."



Dad: "Well, Trent you just tell us if you need anything. We're here for you."

Ben: "People! The ice cream shop will be closed if you keep walking that slow!" he shouted from the door

Chelsea: she reached the door and pulled her brother by his ear into the ice cream shop


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Dad: "Well, Trent you just tell us if you need anything. We're here for you."  Ben: "People! The ice cream shop will be closed if you keep walking that slow!" he shouted from the door  Chelsea: she reached the door and pulled her brother by his ear into the ice cream shop



Trent: "Thank you, sir." He followed Chelsea and Ben.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "Thank you, sir." He followed Chelsea and Ben.



Ben: "Hey! Y'know that ear is connected to my head."

Chelsea: "Yeah, I do." she grinned and tugged his ear again

Ben: he rolled his eyes and went up to the counter "I'd like dutch chocolate ice cream with chocolate chips, oreos, butterfingers, chocolate syrup, and a chocolate cone, please."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Hey! Y'know that ear is connected to my head."  Chelsea: "Yeah, I do." she grinned and tugged his ear again  Ben: he rolled his eyes and went up to the counter "I'd like dutch chocolate ice cream with chocolate chips, oreos, chocolate syrup, and chocolate cone, please."



Trent: He hid behind Chelsea. "Could you order me a scoop of vanilla in a dish please?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He hid behind Chelsea. "Could you order me a scoop of vanilla in a dish please?"



Chelsea: "Mint ice cream with oreos in a cone and a scoop of vanilla in a dish, please."

Ben: he got his ice cream "Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Mint ice cream with oreos in a cone and a scoop of vanilla in a dish, please."  Ben: he got his ice cream "Thank you."



Trent: he held Chelsea's hand. He was still nervous.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: he held Chelsea's hand. He was still nervous.



Chelsea: she got her ice cream and gave Trent his and sat down at a table


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she got her ice cream and gave Trent his and sat down at a table



Trent: He just played with his food. It hurt too much for him to want to eat.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He just played with his food. It hurt too much for him to want to eat.



Ben: "You gonna eat that?" he asked sticking his spoon into Trent's ice cream


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "You gonna eat that?" he asked sticking his spoon into Trent's ice cream



Trent: "You can have it."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "You can have it."



Ben: he finished his own ice cream and then ate Trent's


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: he finished his own ice cream and then ate Trent's



Trent: He held his stomach.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He held his stomach.



Ben: "You okay, dude?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "You okay, dude?"



Trent: "I got shot."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I got shot."



Ben: his eyes widened "What?!"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: his eyes widened "What?!"



Trent: "I was kidnapped by a gang. I tried to escape... And they shot me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I was kidnapped by a gang. I tried to escape... And they shot me."



Ben: he gasped "Dude, you need this more than I do." he pushed Trent's ice cream back over to him

Chelsea: she ate her ice cream


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: he gasped "Dude, you need this more than I do." he pushed Trent's ice cream back over to him  Chelsea: she ate her ice cream



Trent: "no, I don't want it, really,"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "no, I don't want it, really,"



Ben: "You can't turn down ice cream, it's like the unwritten rule of ice cream."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "You can't turn down ice cream, it's like the unwritten rule of ice cream."


p

Trent: "I just don't want it, okay?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> p
> 
> Trent: "I just don't want it, okay?"



Ben: "Okay." he ate Trent's ice cream


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Okay." he ate Trent's ice cream



Trent: He lowered his head and clenched his teeth.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He lowered his head and clenched his teeth.



Chelsea: she sat next to him and gave him a hug "You'll be okay, kiddo."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she sat next to him and gave him a hug "You'll be okay, kiddo."



Trent: He started to cry.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He started to cry.



Chelsea: "Shh...It's okay." she hugged him and wiped is tears with her shirt sleeve


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Well, not really, daddy auctions them off to charity so it's for a good cause." she stopped and picked up a floppy hat and some sun glasses at the hospital gift shop "Kennedy, you want anything?"



Kennedy: "I don't really need anything," she said, though her eyes wandered to the candy bars.



Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He sighed. He couldn't run anyways, his abdomen hurt so much.
> 
> David: He took a deep breath and wrapped his arms around her, burying his face into her shoulder.



Gwen: She figured a song could help.
"If you only knew
I'm hanging by a thread, the web I spin for you,
If you only knew,
I'd sacrifice my beating heart before I lose you

I still hold onto the letters you returned,
I swear I've lived and learned,
It's 4:03, and I can't sleep
Without you next to me, I toss and turn like the sea
If I drown tonight, bring me back to life,
Breathe your breath in me

The only thing that I still believe in is you
If you only knew

If you only knew how many times I counted
All the words that went wrong
If you only knew how I refuse to let you go
Even when you're gone

I don't regret any days I spent
Nights we shared or letters that I sent

It's 4:03, and I can't sleep
Without you next to me, I toss and turn like the sea
If I drown tonight, bring me back to life
Breathe your breath in me

The only thing that I still believe in is you
If you only knew, if you will only knew

I still hold onto the letters you returned
You helped me live and learn

It's 4:03, and I can't sleep
Without you next to me, I toss and turn like the sea
If I drown tonight, bring me back to life
Breathe your breath in me

The only thing that I still believe in is you
Believe in is you, I still believe in you, oh
If you only knew"

OOC: If You Only Knew by Shinedown


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Shh...It's okay." she hugged him and wiped is tears with her shirt sleeve



Trent: "It hurts."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "I don't really need anything," she said, though her eyes wandered to the candy bars.



Brittany: she bought one of every candy bar and handed the bag to Kennedy "Knock your lights out, kid."

Nate: "What? I don't get anything?"

Brittany: "Here." she bought a floppy hat for him too

Nate: he laughed and put the hat on "Gee, thanks."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "I don't really need anything," she said, though her eyes wandered to the candy bars.  Gwen: She figured a song could help. "If you only knew I'm hanging by a thread, the web I spin for you, If you only knew, I'd sacrifice my beating heart before I lose you  I still hold onto the letters you returned, I swear I've lived and learned, It's 4:03, and I can't sleep Without you next to me, I toss and turn like the sea If I drown tonight, bring me back to life, Breathe your breath in me  The only thing that I still believe in is you If you only knew  If you only knew how many times I counted All the words that went wrong If you only knew how I refuse to let you go Even when you're gone  I don't regret any days I spent Nights we shared or letters that I sent  It's 4:03, and I can't sleep Without you next to me, I toss and turn like the sea If I drown tonight, bring me back to life Breathe your breath in me  The only thing that I still believe in is you If you only knew, if you will only knew  I still hold onto the letters you returned You helped me live and learn  It's 4:03, and I can't sleep Without you next to me, I toss and turn like the sea If I drown tonight, bring me back to life Breathe your breath in me  The only thing that I still believe in is you Believe in is you, I still believe in you, oh If you only knew"  OOC: If You Only Knew by Shinedown



David: Hw smiled. "I love you." He pulled her against him.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "It hurts."



Chelsea: she held onto him "I know."

Ben: he got up while they were being all mushy and stuff and got some gummy bears


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she held onto him "I know."  Ben: he got up while they were being all mushy and stuff and got some gummy bears



Trent: He pulled up his shirt. "It's horrible."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He pulled up his shirt. "It's horrible."



Chelsea: she lightly kissed his wound so she wouldn't hurt him "I know, but it'll get better."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she lightly kissed his wound so she wouldn't hurt him "I know, but it'll get better."



Trent: He winced. "I got shot? Chels. They're gonna come after me."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He winced. "I got shot? Chels. They're gonna come after me."



Chelsea: "No, I'm not going to let that happen."

Ben: "Me either." he threw a gummy bear at them


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "No, I'm not going to let that happen."  Ben: "Me either." he threw a gummy bear at them



Trent: "How are you going to fight off a gang?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "How are you going to fight off a gang?"



Ben: "With gummy bears of course." he said throwing gummy bears at Trent and Chelsea


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "With gummy bears of course." he said throwing gummy bears at Trent and Chelsea



Trent: He looked up at him and frowned.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He looked up at him and frowned.



Chelsea: she ate some of the gummy bears that landed in her lap 

Ben: "What?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she ate some of the gummy bears that landed in her lap  Ben: "What?"



Trent: "You don't understand."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "You don't understand."



Ben: "No. I don't." he ate gummy bears


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "No. I don't." he ate gummy bears



Trent: He explained.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He explained.



Ben: "Still think I can take them down with gummy bears."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Still think I can take them down with gummy bears."



Trent: He chuckled. "okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He chuckled. "okay."



Ben: he smiled

Chelsea: "I wonder where Flynn and Blake are."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Brittany: she bought one of every candy bar and handed the bag to Kennedy "Knock your lights out, kid."
> 
> Nate: "What? I don't get anything?"
> 
> Brittany: "Here." she bought a floppy hat for him too
> 
> Nate: he laughed and put the hat on "Gee, thanks."



Kennedy: "Thank you."



Doodle98 said:


> David: Hw smiled. "I love you." He pulled her against him.



Gwen: "I love you too."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Thank you."
> 
> Gwen: "I love you too."



Brittany: "No problem." they walked out to her pink convertible

Nate: "This looks like Pepto-Bismol." he gagged

Brittany: "Shut up."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "No problem." they walked out to her pink convertible  Nate: "This looks like Pepto-Bismol." he gagged  Brittany: "Shut up."



Kennedy: She giggled.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: She giggled.



Nate: "I call shotgun!" he said jumping into the passenger seat

Brittany: she frowned "There are doors for a reason, Nate."

Nate: he groaned "Would you just get in the car and take off that ridiculous hat."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Thank you."
> 
> Gwen: "I love you too."



David: He smiled. "it's my turn to sing you a song.

This is gospel for the fallen ones
Locked away in permanent slumber
Assembling their philosophies
From pieces of broken memories

The gnashing teeth and criminal tongues conspire against the odds
But they haven’t seen the best of us yet

If you love me let me go
If you love me let me go
‘Cause these words are knives and often leave scars
The fear of falling apart
And truth be told, I never was yours
The fear, the fear of falling apart

This is gospel for the vagabonds,
Ne'er-do-wells and insufferable *******s
Confessing their apostasies
Led away by imperfect impostors

Don’t try to sleep through the end of the world
And bury me alive
'Cause I won’t give up without a fight

If you love me let me go
If you love me let me go
‘Cause these words are knives and often leave scars
The fear of falling apart
And truth be told, I never was yours
The fear, the fear of falling apart

Oh, the fear of falling apart
Oh, the fear, the fear of falling apart

The fear of falling apart.

"That song got me through a lot. I would've shot myself way before if it wasn't for this song."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate: "I call shotgun!" he said jumping into the passenger seat
> 
> Brittany: she frowned "There are doors for a reason, Nate."
> 
> Nate: he groaned "Would you just get in the car and take off that ridiculous hat."



Kennedy: She got in.


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled. "it's my turn to sing you a song.  This is gospel for the fallen ones Locked away in permanent slumber Assembling their philosophies From pieces of broken memories  The gnashing teeth and criminal tongues conspire against the odds But they haven’t seen the best of us yet  If you love me let me go If you love me let me go ‘Cause these words are knives and often leave scars The fear of falling apart And truth be told, I never was yours The fear, the fear of falling apart  This is gospel for the vagabonds, Ne'er-do-wells and insufferable *******s Confessing their apostasies Led away by imperfect impostors  Don’t try to sleep through the end of the world And bury me alive 'Cause I won’t give up without a fight  If you love me let me go If you love me let me go ‘Cause these words are knives and often leave scars The fear of falling apart And truth be told, I never was yours The fear, the fear of falling apart  Oh, the fear of falling apart Oh, the fear, the fear of falling apart  The fear of falling apart.  "That song got me through a lot. I would've shot myself way before if it wasn't for this song."



OOC: The song is This Is Gospel by Panic! At the Disco. It's one of my favorites.

I'm also not sure how soon David should die.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: he smiled  Chelsea: "I wonder where Flynn and Blake are."



Trent: He smiled back, and blushed slightly. He looked up at Chelsea. "Probably with their families."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: She got in.



Brittany: "Do you need anything while we're out Kennedy? Like food because I don't think you can eat just candy bars." 



			
				Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He smiled back, and blushed slightly. He looked up at Chelsea. "Probably with their families."



Ben: "Psh family shmamily, I'd take ice cream over you any day." 

Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "Love you too, Ben."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Do you need anything while we're out Kennedy? Like food because I don't think you can eat just candy bars."  Ben: "Psh family shmamily, I'd take ice cream over you any day."  Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "Love you too, Ben."



Trent: He laughed.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He laughed.



Ben: "You think I'm joking. If you've lived with this girl as long as I have you'd choose the ice cream too."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "You think I'm joking. If you've lived with this girl as long as I have you'd choose the ice cream too."



Trent: "I wouldn't do that." He looked up at Chelsea. "You have no idea how important she is to me, how many times she has saved my life."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "I wouldn't do that." He looked up at Chelsea. "You have no idea how important she is to me, how many times she has saved my life."



Chelsea: "Aww." she gave Trent a hug

Ben: "Well, Cat has saved my life all of one time, and she managed to use a whole tub of butter on my head in the process. So I guess she loves you more." 

Chelsea: she threw gummy bears at Ben


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Aww." she gave Trent a hug  Ben: "Well, Cat has saved my life all of one time, and she managed to use a whole tub of butter on my head in the process. So I guess she loves you more."  Chelsea: she threw gummy bears at Ben



Trent: He hugged her back and nuzzled into her hair. "Will you still hold me like this even though we're not in chemical alley?"


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He hugged her back and nuzzled into her hair. "Will you still hold me like this even though we're not in chemical alley?"



Chelsea: "As long as you don't suffocate in my hair."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "As long as you don't suffocate in my hair."



Trent: He giggled. "Okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He giggled. "Okay."



Chelsea: "Oh, Ben I'm going to dye my hair red."

Ben: "And I care because...."

Chelsea: "Because you're going to dye your hair too or it's butter on your head for a week."

Ben: "Are you threatening me?"

Chelsea: "Yes, yes I am."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: "Oh, Ben I'm going to dye my hair red."  Ben: "And I care because...."  Chelsea: "Because you're going to dye your hair too or it's butter on your head for a week."  Ben: "Are you threatening me?"  Chelsea: "Yes, yes I am."



Trent: "But I like Ben's hair color."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "But I like Ben's hair color."



Ben: "Thanks, kid."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Thanks, kid."



Trent: He groaned. "Everyone calls me that."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He groaned. "Everyone calls me that."



Ben: "But you are a kid."

Chelsea: "So are you."

Ben: "But he's younger than me, therefore he is a kid."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "But you are a kid."  Chelsea: "So are you."  Ben: "But he's younger than me, therefore he is a kid."



Trent: He sighed. "Okay."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He sighed. "Okay."



Ben: he threw a gummy bear at him


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: he threw a gummy bear at him



Trent: He threw it back.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He threw it back.



Ben: he caught it in his mouth and ate it


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: he caught it in his mouth and ate it



Trent: He grinned.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He grinned.



Chelsea: she threw a gummy bear in Ben's mouth "He's like a human garbage disposal."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Do you need anything while we're out Kennedy? Like food because I don't think you can eat just candy bars."  Ben: "Psh family shmamily, I'd take ice cream over you any day."  Chelsea: she rolled her eyes "Love you too, Ben."



Kennedy: "I may or may not have stuff at home, I honestly don't know."


----------



## Fairywings

Flynn: "Is this the right ice cream shop? I swear I've been to five different ones in town today. I didn't even know we had five ice cream places!"


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "I may or may not have stuff at home, I honestly don't know."



Brittany: "Okay, I'll buy you a grocery store." she smiled

Nate: he turned to Kennedy "She's kidding."

Brittany: "Yeah, I am, but we will stop by a grocery store."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Flynn: "Is this the right ice cream shop? I swear I've been to five different ones in town today. I didn't even know we had five ice cream places!"



Ben: "Nope, sorry. Still the wrong one." he laughed and threw gummy bears at him


----------



## Doodle98

David: He gently kissed Gwen again. "You are so perfect."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Chelsea: she threw a gummy bear in Ben's mouth "He's like a human garbage disposal."



Trent: He giggled. "Yeah."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Okay, I'll buy you a grocery store." she smiled
> 
> Nate: he turned to Kennedy "She's kidding."
> 
> Brittany: "Yeah, I am, but we will stop by a grocery store."



Kennedy: "Honestly, that's not necessary."



maps823 said:


> Ben: "Nope, sorry. Still the wrong one." he laughed and threw gummy bears at him



Flynn: He rolled his eyes.

Others: Also came in.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Honestly, that's not necessary."
> 
> Flynn: He rolled his eyes.
> 
> Others: Also came in.



Brittany: "Are you sure? How are you going to get food and stuff? You're only 13."

Chelsea: "Sorry, Flynn, I guess throwing things runs in the family."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Are you sure? How are you going to get food and stuff? You're only 13."
> 
> Chelsea: "Sorry, Flynn, I guess throwing things runs in the family."



Kennedy: "What does it matter? I'm sure there's _something_ at the house."

Flynn: "Sadly."

Blake: "And nothing has changed."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "What does it matter? I'm sure there's _something_ at the house."
> 
> Flynn: "Sadly."
> 
> Blake: "And nothing has changed."



Brittany: "Okay. Where do you live?"

Ben: "Hugging people runs in the family too. I really hate like hugs though."

Chelsea: "Yeah, we have a theory you were adopted."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Okay. Where do you live?"  Ben: "Hugging people runs in the family too. I really hate like hugs though."  Chelsea: "Yeah, we have a theory you were adopted."



Trent: He lowered his head. He still wasn't convinced that they were going to adopt him.


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Okay. Where do you live?"
> 
> Ben: "Hugging people runs in the family too. I really hate like hugs though."
> 
> Chelsea: "Yeah, we have a theory you were adopted."



Kennedy: She gave the address.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: She gave the address.



Brittany: she drove to the house


----------



## Doodle98

David: "Do you want to go shopping, love? Or do you want to stay here for a while more?" He gently stroked her leg and held her on top of him. "I'm not as tired anymore."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Brittany: she drove to the house



Kennedy: "Thank you."



Doodle98 said:


> David: "Do you want to go shopping, love? Or do you want to stay here for a while more?" He gently stroked her leg and held her on top of him. "I'm not as tired anymore."



Gwen: "Whatever you want to do."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Thank you."  Gwen: "Whatever you want to do."



David: "Well, would you like to stay for maybe 5, 10 more minutes?" He gently placed his lips against her neck.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Thank you."
> 
> Gwen: "Whatever you want to do."



Britany: "No problem. Call me if you need anything." she said and wrote down her phone number for Kennedy

Ben: "Y'all gonna eat something or do you want me to throw more gummy bears at you?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: "Well, would you like to stay for maybe 5, 10 more minutes?" He gently placed his lips against her neck.



Gwen: "That sounds good to me."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Britany: "No problem. Call me if you need anything." she said and wrote down her phone number for Kennedy
> 
> Ben: "Y'all gonna eat something or do you want me to throw more gummy bears at you?"



Kennedy: "Okay. This is mine." She gave them the number.

Group: They ordered.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "That sounds good to me."



David: "Brilliant." He gently nibbled on the soft spot on her neck and held her tightly.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Kennedy: "Okay. This is mine." She gave them the number.
> 
> Group: They ordered.



Brittany: "Okay, see you later, I guess."

Chelsea: she ate the rest of the gummy bears that were in her lap and then pulled a gummy bear out of her hair "How did this even get here?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Okay, see you later, I guess."  Chelsea: she ate the rest of the gummy bears that were in her lap and then pulled a gummy bear out of her hair "How did this even get here?"



Trent: He giggled. "Good job, Ben."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: He giggled. "Good job, Ben."



Ben: "Thank you, that one took mad skill."

Chelsea: she rolled her eyes but ate the gummy bear anyways


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Thank you, that one took mad skill."  Chelsea: she rolled her eyes but ate the gummy bear anyways



Trent: He grinned.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He grinned.



Ben: "Get ready, Cat. I think I'm rubbing off on him."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "Okay, see you later, I guess."
> 
> Chelsea: she ate the rest of the gummy bears that were in her lap and then pulled a gummy bear out of her hair "How did this even get here?"



Kennedy: "Okay. You two take care."


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Kennedy: "Okay. You two take care."



Brittany: "You too." She smiled and drove off "Okay, Nate, where to next?"

Nate: "Seriously is that even a question? Food, of course!"

Brittany: "Ice cream?" 

Nate: "Sure."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Get ready, Cat. I think I'm rubbing off on him."



Trent: "Nah." He blushed.


----------



## Doodle98

David: he continued to kiss Gwen passionately. "Thank you for making a dying boy feel so good."


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: He was running home. He was terrified. What would Lynn be like? Did she change? How long were they gone? Did he actually have a child, or was that just something he made up so he could survive the hellhole that he was put back into? He made it to the steps and gulped. Why was he so scared? He was coming back to the love of his life? Would she be mad at him for being gone? Would she be happy he was back? Well, there was only one way to find out. He took a deep breath and knocked on the door.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Nah." He blushed.



Ben: "Well, it'll happen eventually."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Well, it'll happen eventually."



Trent: "It won't. I won't be broken again. I'm not going to change my mind and tease her." He paused, realizing that he was getting all intense again and shook his head. "Sorry."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "It won't. I won't be broken again. I'm not going to change my mind and tease her." He paused, realizing that he was getting all intense again and shook his head. "Sorry."



Ben: "Uh...okay..."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Brittany: "You too." She smiled and drove off "Okay, Nate, where to next?"
> 
> Nate: "Seriously is that even a question? Food, of course!"
> 
> Brittany: "Ice cream?"
> 
> Nate: "Sure."



Kennedy: She went into her house and made a pb&j.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: he continued to kiss Gwen passionately. "Thank you for making a dying boy feel so good."



Gwen: "Not a problem."


----------



## Fairywings

Others: They had ice cream and talked.


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Uh...okay..."



Trent: "I-I-" he clung to Chelsea, and trembled.



Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Not a problem."



David: He grinned and kissed her again. He was so in love with her. "Can we please stay here forever?" His hair was draped over his shoulder, tangled up in her hair. He laid down next to her and sighed happily, putting his arm around her waist. "We should probably shower before we go shopping, considering that neither of us have bathed in months."


----------



## maps823

Nate and Brittany: they arrived at the ice cream store everyone else was at

Nate: "Hey look, everyone else is already here...they look pretty bored." he grinned

Brittany: "No, Nate. They look like they're enjoying themselves."

Nate: he grinned "Too late." He walked into the ice cream shop "Attention everyone, the party has arrived!"

Brittany: she groaned and face palmed


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate and Brittany: they arrived at the ice cream store everyone else was at  Nate: "Hey look, everyone else is already here...they look pretty bored." he grinned  Brittany: "No, Nate. They look like they're enjoying themselves."  Nate: he grinned "Too late." He walked into the ice cream shop "Attention everyone, the party has arrived!"  Brittany: she groaned and face palmed



Trent: He looked up and giggled. "Hi, Nate."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: He looked up and giggled. "Hi, Nate."



Nate: "Hey, kid."

Ben: "Why does he get to call him kid?"

Chelsea: "Because Nate is well...Nate and he's actually more than 9 months older than Trent."

Nate: "I'm 24."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Nate: "Hey, kid."  Ben: "Why does he get to call him kid?"  Chelsea: "Because Nate is well...Nate and he's actually more than 9 months older than Trent."  Nate: "I'm 24."



Trent: "Ben, you can call me that if you want to. I don't mind."


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "Ben, you can call me that if you want to. I don't mind."



Ben: "Nah, it's cool. What are your initials?"


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Nah, it's cool. What are your initials?"



Trent: "T E O. Trent Elijah Oakwood."


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Nate and Brittany: they arrived at the ice cream store everyone else was at
> 
> Nate: "Hey look, everyone else is already here...they look pretty bored." he grinned
> 
> Brittany: "No, Nate. They look like they're enjoying themselves."
> 
> Nate: he grinned "Too late." He walked into the ice cream shop "Attention everyone, the party has arrived!"
> 
> Brittany: she groaned and face palmed



Flynn: He kept on eating normally. "At this point, nothing can surprise me anymore when it comes to Nate."

Blake: He laughed.

AJ: "Really now? Well I'm 20 and you look nothing like any of my TAs, who are all about 24."

Brianna: "I can say the same, minus the fact that I'm 19. You must be a really short 24 year old."

Sadie: She giggled.

Robert: He smirked.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Trent: "T E O. Trent Elijah Oakwood."



Ben: "Okay, well you're Teo now....isn't that like Spanish for uncle?"

Chelsea: "No that's tio. T-i-o."

Nate: "You're right, Chels, you're family is strange."

Chelsea: "Shut up." she threw a gummy bear at him


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Flynn: He kept on eating normally. "At this point, nothing can surprise me anymore when it comes to Nate."
> 
> Blake: He laughed.
> 
> AJ: "Really now? Well I'm 20 and you look nothing like any of my TAs, who are all about 24."
> 
> Brianna: "I can say the same, minus the fact that I'm 19. You must be a really short 24 year old."
> 
> Sadie: She giggled.
> 
> Robert: He smirked.



Nate: "Yes, I am rather short for my age."

Brittany: she rolled her eyes


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Ben: "Okay, well you're Teo now....isn't that like Spanish for uncle?"  Chelsea: "No that's tio. T-i-o."  Nate: "You're right, Chels, you're family is strange."  Chelsea: "Shut up." she threw a gummy bear at him



Trent: He smiled. "Okay."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: "I-I-" he clung to Chelsea, and trembled.
> 
> 
> 
> David: He grinned and kissed her again. He was so in love with her. "Can we please stay here forever?" His hair was draped over his shoulder, tangled up in her hair. He laid down next to her and sighed happily, putting his arm around her waist. "We should probably shower before we go shopping, considering that neither of us have bathed in months."



Gwen: "If we had an eternity with no responsibilities, I would be asking why you were considering leaving. But we don't, so we probably should get ready."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "If we had an eternity with no responsibilities, I would be asking why you were considering leaving. But we don't, so we probably should get ready."



David: He sighed and nodded. "I'm going to shower, okay?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He sighed and nodded. "I'm going to shower, okay?"



Gwen: "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Okay."



David: He gave her a kiss and got up.


----------



## Doodle98

Trent: he really wanted to go home. He didn't even eat any ice cream. He just wanted to feel safe. He looked up at the woman he wanted to call mom. "M-Mrs. Taft, what is home like?"


----------



## Doodle98

David: He went back to Gwen, a towel around his waist and another around his hair. He sat down on the bed. "I'm back." He laid back so his head was in her lap and pulled her down for a kiss.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He went back to Gwen, a towel around his waist and another around his hair. He sat down on the bed. "I'm back." He laid back so his head was in her lap and pulled her down for a kiss.



Gwen: She giggled. "You're all wet."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She giggled. "You're all wet."



David: He smiled. "Yeah, sorry. I'm still just all wrapped up in towels."


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: at the moment I am like obsessed with David and Gwen, and it kinda sucks because I keep having to plan out his death, but I still love them.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He smiled. "Yeah, sorry. I'm still just all wrapped up in towels."



Gwen: She got up. "My turn." She grabbed a change of clothes and went into the bathroom to shower.



Doodle98 said:


> OOC: at the moment I am like obsessed with David and Gwen, and it kinda sucks because I keep having to plan out his death, but I still love them.



OOC: lol


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: She got up. "My turn." She grabbed a change of clothes and went into the bathroom to shower.  OOC: lol



David: He put on the shorts he had been wearing and one of Gwen's band shirts. It was a bit tight, but it still fit, and didn't look bad. David went into the bathroom and brushed and blow dried his hair. "Do you have a straightener?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> David: He put on the shorts he had been wearing and one of Gwen's band shirts. It was a bit tight, but it still fit, and didn't look bad. David went into the bathroom and brushed and blow dried his hair. "Do you have a straightener?"



Gwen: "Yeah." She felt around for it and pressed it into his hands.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Gwen: "Yeah." She felt around for it and pressed it into his hands.



David: "Thanks, sweetheart." He kissed her. He plugged the straightener in.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Trent: he really wanted to go home. He didn't even eat any ice cream. He just wanted to feel safe. He looked up at the woman he wanted to call mom. "M-Mrs. Taft, what is home like?"



Mom: "Two stories, four bedrooms, a game room, a movie room."

Ben: "Yeah, unfortunately we don't have a kitchen or bathrooms."


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Mom: "Two stories, four bedrooms, a game room, a movie room."  Ben: "Yeah, unfortunately we don't have a kitchen or bathrooms."



Trent: "Wow." He looked over at Ben. "Really?"


----------

